# Life is too short for self-hatred and celery sticks: final update 12/29, p.98



## rentayenta

Life is too short for self-hatred and celery sticks.....
 to my pre-trip report that will evolve into a live trip report in just 8 days and then continue into a post trip report. I like to cover all of my bases. 

Count down along with me
* 8 days until WDW!!! *


A friend of mine suggested I do my trip report over here as DVC will be the main focus. Thanks Alison. There will be some AoA, MNSSHP, park time, and F&W experiences too. The majority of my research has been on DVC and which resort to choose and after many many threads, as some of you can attest to and hours of research , we finally decided on the THV and AKV Kidani savannah view.  I think I spent more time researching resorts than I did completing my Masters degree. 

I'm kind of a chatty thing and even so this report will be photo heavy. I'm visual and want to see and share what's a happening hot stuff. Sixteen Candles anyone? 



Let me begin by introducing my family and friends who will be going on this adventure. 

The five of us, aka the Fugly Five, at Disneyland last November:






Me and DH on a recent trip to Nantucket:






On our boat on a local reservoir:






And our typical dynamic:








Gabby DD15:






Chloe DD13:






Mikayla DD's bestie 14. This is a pic of all 3 girls after they met One Direction (boy band) in Las Vegas this summer. Note their freaked out faces. From left: Gabby, Kayla, Chloe







Joshua DS11 after a rare Raiders win:







Needless to say we're a little crazy but in a good way. We've got a fierce bond that's for sure. We love to have a good time and believe strongly in the rights of others and human dignity. 

Worth noting is that DH is a total foodie/amateur chef. Here are a few examples. He is such a great cook.  Hope F&W lives up to the hype:

















We've also got some friends that will be spending most of the first week with us:
Poor little Emma is so tired here. 






Just the kids. This was a few years ago:


















This trip is in celebration of Chloe becoming a bat mitzvah in May 2012. Instead of a huge party she chose a family trip to WDW. I couldn't be more pleased with her decision. She worked very hard during this process including years of religious school, learning Hebrew, and wrote a kick butt d'var Torah. 


*Cont. in next post......*​


----------



## rentayenta

Our dates are Oct 13-24, 2012.

This will be our first trip home since purchasing DVC in 2009 which was also our last trip to WDW. We've used our DVC twice though at the GCV at Disneyland and also traded into RCI once for a week in Cabo. Wanna see some pics? Cool, I hoped you'd say 





Villa pics of Cabo:

























































GCV pics. The first is of our villa view:












































*Cont. in next post......*




​


----------



## rentayenta

How are we going to get there from Utah you might ask? Yes, we live in Utah. DH and I are from California, So and Nor Cal respectively. Got married and here we are 19 years later. We were married all of two weeks before relocating to Utah. 

We're flying of course. I'd sooner poke my eyes with a hot fork than drive that far. I've got friends who do it and brava to them but I'm picturing the scene from _Vacation_ where poor Aunt Edna is tied to the top of the car. We're flying Southwest on the way out and taking United on the way home. We had some SW points to use and flights were a decent price and at a good time. Plus with SW's 2 free bag policy it enables me to bring a duffle full of non perishables. Love Southwest. Here's my pic of an already packed bag of non perishables. 






On the way home were flying United. Hate United. Then why fly them you may be asking? Because we had $325 credit from a fiasco with them from a previous flight at LaGuardia. I found our return flights from MCO to SLC for $125 each. That's incredible so I jumped on it. In typical United fashion they have since changed our departure time, twice, sans notice but I'm learning to accept that from them. Okay accept might be an exaggeration. Expect is more like it. 

We'll leave early Saturday morning from SLC and arrive at MCO about 4:30. We leave MCO at 3 pm and will arrive back home in SLC at 11 pm. Neither flight is nonstop as they just don't seem to exist from SLC to MCO unless I'd like to hock the farm. We don't really have a farm but you know what I mean. 

ADRs: we've got some planned. We're also planning on a few+ days at F&W. We've got the Xante Mixology Seminar as well planned for 10/23. Our ADRs include:

Boma- dinner
Via Napoli- dinner
50's- dinner
Rose and Crown- dinner
Kona Cafe- dinner
The Turf Club- dinner
Saana- dinner

You will find out that I am a resort junkie and really enjoy our resort time. Trying their TSs is a must for me. Were also planning on AoA's CS for dinner on arrival night.

I'm also having a crazy amount of groceries delivered. I won't bore you with the lists but lets just say we'll be well prepared for our 10 night DVC stay. We will have breakfast daily in the villa as well as grilling 2 dinners and a lunch via BBQ. That full kitchen makes me happy. I want to be equally as comfortable on vacation as I am at home. Thank you DVC for making that possible. 

Tickets? 
YES! 
DD and her best friend will be taking a YES class in AK so I was able to get hoppers at a huge discount. I saved $660 or $110 per hopper. We've got 8 day hoppers that include 8 water park days as well. 

Our daily plans keep evolving so I'll hold off on those until I've got a better grip. I love to plan and then love to ditch most of the plan. It's an illness, I know. But what a fun illness to have. Disney mania I like to call it. 

We do have tickets for MNSSHP on 10/18. I need mother nature on our side. After last night's weather in Orlando, I'm hoping she's got most of it out of her system. Maybe a sun dance is in order? 

That's all for now. I think that's a fairly decent introduction but will be back with more. Ciao. 

Oh and the title: it's F&W festival. I think it's illegal to count calories during any festivals. I'm hoping exercise is also illegal. We'll find out as the trip proceeds. ​


----------



## rentayenta

*El plan, el flaco, el 411 *http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46369482#post46369482

*Lets get this post trip report started in lower Alabama ie Pensacola* http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=15

*Lots of AoA*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=18

*First park day: MK (Day 1)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=19

*More first day MK fun (Day 1)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=20

*The THV (Day 1)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=20

*Dinner at 50's (Day 1)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46618901#post46618901

*DHS (Day 1)*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46670991#post46670991

*Epcot- Future World (Day 2)*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=26

*F&W (Day 2)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46683509&posted=1#post46683509

*MSEP (Day 2)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=28

*MK EMH (Day 2)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46786696&posted=1#post46786696

*Typhoon Lagoon (Day 3)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46811164&posted=1#post46811164

*DTD (Day 3)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46934789#post46934789

*AK (Day 4)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46999182&posted=1#post46999182

*AK (Day 4)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47025435&posted=1#post47025435

*Epcot (Day 4)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47252793&posted=1#post47252793

*A little diversion, a Disney Cruise pre trip link*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47427094&posted=1#post47427094

*High Rock Springs Pool (Day 5)*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47498352#post47498352

*MNSSHP*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47689209#post47689209

*A dream is a wish your heart makes*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47781828&posted=1#post47781828

*Mini meet and Club 33*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=62

*Spring Break plans*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47867165&posted=1#post47867165

*Mini meet and Club 33 part two*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48051101#post48051101

*Moving Day*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48060876#post48060876

*Moving day part 2, Kidani Village!*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48096164&posted=1#post48096164

*AK evening EMH*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=79

*Night vision and Sanaa*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48283579#post48283579

*DHS (Day 7)*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48434355&posted=1#post48434355

*Pool party and dinner at Sanaa (Day 7 cont.)*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48456212&posted=1#post48456212

*Blizzard Beach*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48489690#post48489690

*Food porn and beads at AKV*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48547290#post48547290

*More fun at AKV and Boma*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=88

*MK, mini mini meet*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48648311&posted=1#post48648311


*Tony's, the parade, and more AKV pool time*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48736001&posted=1#post48736001

*Last night at MK*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=95

*Final park day*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50045260#post50045260

*Departure day*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50347120&posted=1#post50347120


​


----------



## franandaj

Well I'm here!  I found it before you even posted your link on your PTR!

Love the pictures!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Well I'm here!  I found it before you even posted your link on your PTR!
> 
> Love the pictures!





 and yay! I just linked it in mine and linked it in yours. Great idea. I gave you props too.  It does feel more homey over here. 

Thanks, I am a photo junkie. That's why I love your reports too; they're chock full of photo goodness.​


----------



## eandesmom

It is illegal to count calories on vacation and I think double penalties apply during F&W.

I did not know you did an RCI trade for Cabo.  Would LOVE to hear how that whole process went.

I listened to the F&W podcast last night while at the gym and started looking at my menu apps again for our ADR's!

Finishing up our costumes this weekend.  It's SO close!!!


----------



## Thumper4me

Jumping on the Food & Wine Festival bus!!  Looking forward to reading/seeing more - your pictures are marvelous!! 

Kelly


----------



## jennyjinx3

I'm in!  Glad to put a face to your name!


----------



## kaoden39

I'm here!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm just following the breadcrumbs......looks like they change to celery sticks....or not.


Your family is wonderful.  Glad to put a name to the face.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> It is illegal to count calories on vacation and I think double penalties apply during F&W.
> 
> I did not know you did an RCI trade for Cabo.  Would LOVE to hear how that whole process went.
> 
> I listened to the F&W podcast last night while at the gym and started looking at my menu apps again for our ADR's!
> 
> Finishing up our costumes this weekend.  It's SO close!!!




 and here ya go friend. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2427045&highlight=playa+grande

The pics are on FB too but here's the thread. The details are fuzzy now but it was a smooth transaction. And totally worth it. We stayed at the Playa Grande. We met some really fun friends that we still keep in touch with. 

I think we had 3 different wait lists for the Playa Grande for 3 different weeks. That was when you could have unlimited wait lists. It didn't take but a couple of weeks to score our villa. It was a one bedroom. The sofa was a pullout so we could have easily brought the kids. Glad we didn't though. 

I know it's not the best use of points but for us, it was. DVC was our entire room budget and we didn't want to go to WDW. It was perfect. Their dos por uno (happy hour) was incredible.

What are you dressing up as???? Can't wait to see.  

Gym? I know I've heard the word and vaguely recall some sort of building but can't quite put my head around it. It's been ages.  And heck no, no way I'm counting a single calorie on this vacation. I haven't in 6 months so why start now? 

I need to find that F&W podcast. Did you make any ADR changes?​


Thumper4me said:


> Jumping on the Food & Wine Festival bus!!  Looking forward to reading/seeing more - your pictures are marvelous!!
> 
> Kelly




 Kelly. Good to have you. I'm so excited about F&W and promise to post a ton of photos.​



jennyjinx3 said:


> I'm in!  Glad to put a face to your name!



  I like seeing who I'm talking to as well. I can't get into the reports that don't have photos. I know I'm probably missing some great information but I enjoy the stories and pics together.​



kaoden39 said:


> I'm here!



 Hi Michele. Glad you found me. I can't believe they haven't closed that thread, it's at 255 pg. Alison was right though, much better over here for my report. The other section gets more traffic but sometimes it moves too fast.​


PrincessInOz said:


> I'm just following the breadcrumbs......looks like they change to celery sticks....or not.
> 
> 
> Your family is wonderful.  Glad to put a name to the face.




 and  I'm thinking breadcrumbs. Breadcrumbs that will be either dipped in something or filled with something delicious. No celery! ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> and here ya go friend.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2427045&highlight=playa+grande
> 
> The pics are on FB too but here's the thread. The details are fuzzy now but it was a smooth transaction. And totally worth it. We stayed at the Playa Grande. We met some really fun friends that we still keep in touch with.
> 
> I think we had 3 different wait lists for the Playa Grande for 3 different weeks. That was when you could have unlimited wait lists. It didn't take but a couple of weeks to score our villa. It was a one bedroom. The sofa was a pullout so we could have easily brought the kids. Glad we didn't though.
> 
> I know it's not the best use of points but for us, it was. DVC was our entire room budget and we didn't want to go to WDW. It was perfect. Their dos por uno (happy hour) was incredible.



Well if I can't convince Jeff we need to go to DL in April, I may be attempting something like that.  I'd rather take the gang to Aulani and we could pull it off point wise but the airfare is a bit of a buzz kill.

We did book a couples weekend to san fran in dec last night so that will help grease the skids for an April disney trip. LOL!

I'll check out your TR!



rentayenta said:


> What are you dressing up as???? Can't wait to see.



We haven't told anyone, it's a surprise.  I may post a clue on my TR on departure day, we will see.  They are a riot!!  I have one thing to finish up for them and will be making that this weekend.



rentayenta said:


> Gym? I know I've heard the word and vaguely recall some sort of building but can't quite put my head around it. It's been ages.  And heck no, no way I'm counting a single calorie on this vacation. I haven't in 6 months so why start now?



LOL!

I am planning on working out a couple of times while there, otherwise I will be crabby and go crazy.  Nothing extreme though.  Probably hit each gym...once.



rentayenta said:


> I need to find that F&W podcast. Did you make any ADR changes?



No, but I've been looking at my budget and am a little concerned about 3 signature dinners, cost wise.  Might end up dropping one on the trip...it's cutting into my souvenir funds!

Ok actually my $400 water bill and $200 car tab renewal cut into my souvenir funds...bums me out, seriously crummy timing.


----------



## Ms. WDW

*This is  FANTASTIC!!  Love all the pictures of your family!!  I can't believe  you haven't been to WDW since 2009.  I would have sworn you were there last year.  

I know you're going to have a fantastic time.  You will absolutely love the F&W.  You'll be arriving as I leave...boo hoo!!   

Well if "we" can't sleep tonight we can always meet up here!  

Looking forward to this trip report!!!!*


----------



## sarahk0204

Yay! 

I'm glad you've started.  After reading your resort threads, as well as the grocery thread, I feel like I am ready for this trip too. 

Looking forward to more!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Well if I can't convince Jeff we need to go to DL in April, I may be attempting something like that.  I'd rather take the gang to Aulani and we could pull it off point wise but the airfare is a bit of a buzz kill.
> 
> We did book a couples weekend to san fran in dec last night so that will help grease the skids for an April disney trip. LOL!
> 
> I'll check out your TR!
> 
> We haven't told anyone, it's a surprise.  I may post a clue on my TR on departure day, we will see.  They are a riot!!  I have one thing to finish up for them and will be making that this weekend.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I am planning on working out a couple of times while there, otherwise I will be crabby and go crazy.  Nothing extreme though.  Probably hit each gym...once.
> 
> 
> No, but I've been looking at my budget and am a little concerned about 3 signature dinners, cost wise.  Might end up dropping one on the trip...it's cutting into my souvenir funds!
> 
> Ok actually my $400 water bill and $200 car tab renewal cut into my souvenir funds...bums me out, seriously crummy timing.





$400 water bill? Is that for the entire summer?  I'd be at the corn dog cart for sure. Which signature would you cancel? And bummer about the renewal. They happen every year and they seem to creep up on me. 

Airfare to Hawaii is a total buzz kill and what's been stopping us as well. Disneyland in April? We're thinking June. You'll love the GCV. They are amazing. We've had 2 fabulous stays there. Nothing beats being able to run into your villa after getting soaked on Grizzly River and being back inside the park in 15 minutes. 

I may walk in the morning but I won't use the gym. I hate the gym on a normal day. I super hate the gym on vacation. You're dedicated and I'm envious. 

Tease. Hmm.....a group costume with of all ladies...I'm guessing it's Disney themed.... I do love a good surprise.​


Ms. WDW said:


> *This is  FANTASTIC!!  Love all the pictures of your family!!  I can't believe  you haven't been to WDW since 2009.  I would have sworn you were there last year.
> 
> I know you're going to have a fantastic time.  You will absolutely love the F&W.  You'll be arriving as I leave...boo hoo!!
> 
> Well if "we" can't sleep tonight we can always meet up here!
> 
> Looking forward to this trip report!!!!*




 Linda, I'm happy you joined in. Thanks for the kind words. We went to Disneyland last November and in 2010 but haven't been to WDW since May 2009. I can't believe it's been that long either. 

I can't wait to read about your time at the BWV. Have you stayed there before? The BWV were in my top 3 choices but my crew was determined to sleep in a treehouse and with the animals. One day though. Please post some pics when you return. And you're so lucky to be able to walk to Epcot. 

And  we can always meet here. Too bad, we'll barely miss each other.​


sarahk0204 said:


> Yay!
> 
> I'm glad you've started.  After reading your resort threads, as well as the grocery thread, I feel like I am ready for this trip too.
> 
> Looking forward to more!



  Thanks for joining us. I know, I posted so many threads.  I gained so much valuable info and believe it or not, I still feel underprepared. ​


----------



## Misskitty3

Sounds like you are going to have an incredible trip!  Can't wait to see and hear all about it!


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:


> Sounds like you are going to have an incredible trip!  Can't wait to see and hear all about it!




Thank you and  It's nice to see so many familiar names. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> $400 water bill? Is that for the entire summer?  I'd be at the corn dog cart for sure. Which signature would you cancel? And bummer about the renewal. They happen every year and they seem to creep up on me.
> 
> Airfare to Hawaii is a total buzz kill and what's been stopping us as well. Disneyland in April? We're thinking June. You'll love the GCV. They are amazing. We've had 2 fabulous stays there. Nothing beats being able to run into your villa after getting soaked on Grizzly River and being back inside the park in 15 minutes.
> 
> I may walk in the morning but I won't use the gym. I hate the gym on a normal day. I super hate the gym on vacation. You're dedicated and I'm envious.
> 
> Tease. Hmm.....a group costume with of all ladies...I'm guessing it's Disney themed.... I do love a good surprise.​
> 
> I'd like to go in April.  Jeff isn't quite aware of that yet.
> 
> Nope, that bill was for 2 months.  We have a leak in the sprinkler system.


----------



## Ms. WDW

rentayenta said:


> welcome: Linda, I'm happy you joined in. Thanks for the kind words. We went to Disneyland last November and in 2010 but haven't been to WDW since May 2009. I can't believe it's been that long either.
> 
> I can't wait to read about your time at the BWV. Have you stayed there before? The BWV were in my top 3 choices but my crew was determined to sleep in a treehouse and with the animals. One day though. Please post some pics when you return. And you're so lucky to be able to walk to Epcot.
> 
> And  we can always meet here. Too bad, we'll barely miss each other
> 
> 
> ​


I've stayed at the Boardwalk many times as I own there and  SSR.  SSR is the resort I love when I'm with my husband.  It's very relaxing and yet still has that "Disney" feel.  The Boardwalk now is where we book when it's time for the F&W because of the closeness to Epcot.  

Sadely, you and I just miss eachother.  My friend Cee and I always miss eachother.  We keep saying "One day we'll meet at the F&W".  

But for now, we'll all get together and share our amazing stories right here on the DIS!


----------



## ajf1007

YAY!!!  I made it!  Can't wait for your trip and to get all the details!  I have to say, your TR name is AWESOME!!!!  I think it may be my new mantra!


----------



## rentayenta

> I'd like to go in April.  Jeff isn't quite aware of that yet.
> 
> Nope, that bill was for 2 months.  We have a leak in the sprinkler system.





Oh girl, that stinks. I hope you got it fixed. Does your secondary water turn off soon? Ours turns off Oct 15. We had a *leak* in our water heater and our bill went up $30 last month. 


When is Jeff going to learn of April?  Before or after you make your GCV reservation? ​


Ms. WDW said:


> I've stayed at the Boardwalk many times as I own there and  SSR.  SSR is the resort I love when I'm with my husband.  It's very relaxing and yet still has that "Disney" feel.  The Boardwalk now is where we book when it's time for the F&W because of the closeness to Epcot.
> 
> Sadely, you and I just miss eachother.  My friend Cee and I always miss eachother.  We keep saying "One day we'll meet at the F&W".
> 
> But for now, we'll all get together and share our amazing stories right here on the DIS!





I'm so glad you love SSR. As this will be our first trip back to WDW, technically this will be our first trip home. I'm really excited. DH loved the grounds of SSR. He found it liked you described, mellow with Disney touches. 

I'd love to stay at the BWV one day. It's on my list. I'd like to try them all one day. 

Did you sleep last night? I finally fell asleep about midnight and started stirring about 5:00.  I'll be exhausted by the time we arrive. 

You leave so soon. Have a magical trip.  Can't wait to read all about it.​


ajf1007 said:


> YAY!!!  I made it!  Can't wait for your trip and to get all the details!  I have to say, your TR name is AWESOME!!!!  I think it may be my new mantra!



  How was your trip? How did your family like it? 

You may use the title as your mantra. Isn't it great?  And true.​



* 7 days until WDW!!!  ​*

Today's photos are of our villa and view at AKV- Jambo. We took our last trip in 2009 with our good friends, pictured in the first few posts- same friends we're meeting this trip  and we stayed at AKV with them. DH says that staying DVC with them was the deciding factor for him in purchasing; getting to experience first hand how neat it is. I'll forever be grateful to them for really introducing us to DVC. I'd ordered the DVD and the 2007 beautiful hard back book and had done a little research. By the time 2009 came, I had a fair amount of knowledge. When DH asked if I wanted to take the tour at SSR, I jumped on the chance. Jenna took the kids and away we went.......2 hours later we were elated owners at SSR.  They were at the pool at AKV when we came back. Such a fun night. 

I'll quit rambling, here are the AKV pics 

























​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Oh girl, that stinks. I hope you got it fixed. Does your secondary water turn off soon? Ours turns off Oct 15. We had a *leak* in our water heater and our bill went up $30 last month.
> 
> When is Jeff going to learn of April?  Before or after you make your GCV reservation?



We don't have secondary water...that I know of.

As for the GCC ressie.. After is entirely possible. We will see lol!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> We don't have secondary water...that I know of.
> 
> As for the GCC ressie.. After is entirely possible. We will see lol!
> 
> Did you call United? that is CRAZY! Is that inbound or outbound?
> 
> I swear sometimes I get notified, other times I don't. Incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Well I am amazed more at what you are planning to pack/check. Have you weighed your bag? Seems like some heavy things (pasta sauce), breakables and then "big" things (boxes of cereal).
> 
> But yeah, I found the bleach funny. I'm way too cheap to buy it to wash whites on vacation. I'd just wash them separately on hot, stain treat if needed and then bleach the heck out of them when I got home.
> 
> then again, if you are with someone like my husband...you'd use up all your stain treatment stuff on one ruined pair of shorts that were beyond fixing and then not have any for the rest of the trip.
> 
> I'm packing too. Only liquids though.
> 
> 2 (small) bottles of rum.




Cynthia, I brought your comments from the other report over here. I'm hoping that other thread gets closed. I forgot who the mod is over there to get it closed. 

Do you have faucets not attached to your house? All of our secondary faucets are not attached to the house. 

The GCV can be a little difficult to get into at 7 months. June was easier than November. Sending lots of pixie dust if you decide to book. I'm dying to go to CarsLand. It looks amazing. 

I didn't call United as I don't have an extra 90 minutes to burn. Just getting to a live person takes a good 20 minutes.  I emailed though. I'll email again and attach the original email right before we leave. It generally takes more than one attempt to get anyone to email me back. Worst customer service ever. It's our flight coming home from Orlando. Thank goodness. We're flying Southwest to Orlando so I'm not expecting any changes. I've yet to fly SW and have them change. They've ran a little late but nothing major. They're efficient like JetBlue. 

That packed bag only weighs 27 lb.  I can't believe it. I weighed myself. Then I weighed myself holding the bag. I'm not just a purdy face.  I can't stuff another mustard packet in that thing. I'll fold the bag and pack for the flight home as we have to pay $25 per bag on United. I'm trying to fit all of our stuff in 4 checked bags and then check an empty bag for souvenirs. Chloe's best friend has saved all of her babysitting money and has quite a bit to spend. We're giving each of our kids $100. Chloe also has $150 in gift cards and her uncle, whose visiting here from CA, just have her $100 for her bat mitzvah. He missed her service in May. Chloe's also giving her siblings each $50 as Gabby gave them each $50 from her bat mitzvah money during our last trip to Disneyland. It's their "thing". I love that they're generous with each other. 

I have to wash my whites in bleach. I'm not a clean freak by any means but they just don't feel clean to me if they haven't been bleached. Joshua is like Jeff, he'd use a bottle of stain remover on one stain. 

Only liquids? Rum! You can pack booze? Is it in plastic? Do you out in a ziplock first? How do you pack it? I'm going to pack some rum too. ​


----------



## DannysMom

Since I saw a new TR thread, I'm jumping on there!  Hope you don't mind my tagging along.  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Enjoy the F&W festival! 

I'm flying United to LA and SF in under a month.  Booked my ticket a couple of days ago and had issues with the on-line booking system.  

 Actually, the on-line booking system had an issue with me.


Anyway....the Australian office was closed and because it involved a lot of $$$, I ended up calling the US office to get my issue sorted out.  

*Only* took me 8 minutes to get to a real person.  

*Only* took them another 5 minutes to sort it out.



My problem?  I was paying international call rates for that time.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Cynthia, I brought your comments from the other report over here. I'm hoping that other thread gets closed. I forgot who the mod is over there to get it closed.
> 
> Do you have faucets not attached to your house? All of our secondary faucets are not attached to the house.
> 
> The GCV can be a little difficult to get into at 7 months. June was easier than November. Sending lots of pixie dust if you decide to book. I'm dying to go to CarsLand. It looks amazing.
> 
> I didn't call United as I don't have an extra 90 minutes to burn. Just getting to a live person takes a good 20 minutes.  I emailed though. I'll email again and attach the original email right before we leave. It generally takes more than one attempt to get anyone to email me back. Worst customer service ever. It's our flight coming home from Orlando. Thank goodness. We're flying Southwest to Orlando so I'm not expecting any changes. I've yet to fly SW and have them change. They've ran a little late but nothing major. They're efficient like JetBlue.
> 
> That packed bag only weighs 27 lb.  I can't believe it. I weighed myself. Then I weighed myself holding the bag. I'm not just a purdy face.  I can't stuff another mustard packet in that thing. I'll fold the bag and pack for the flight home as we have to pay $25 per bag on United. I'm trying to fit all of our stuff in 4 checked bags and then check an empty bag for souvenirs. Chloe's best friend has saved all of her babysitting money and has quite a bit to spend. We're giving each of our kids $100. Chloe also has $150 in gift cards and her uncle, whose visiting here from CA, just have her $100 for her bat mitzvah. He missed her service in May. Chloe's also giving her siblings each $50 as Gabby gave them each $50 from her bat mitzvah money during our last trip to Disneyland. It's their "thing". I love that they're generous with each other.
> 
> I have to wash my whites in bleach. I'm not a clean freak by any means but they just don't feel clean to me if they haven't been bleached. Joshua is like Jeff, he'd use a bottle of stain remover on one stain.
> 
> Only liquids? Rum! You can pack booze? Is it in plastic? Do you out in a ziplock first? How do you pack it? I'm going to pack some rum too.



As long as you check it, yep you can pack booze. Hopefully both bottles will be plastic. I've only bought one of the 2 I need so far as the other one was glass. I will probably have to get it though as the options in the 375 ml are limited. I bubble wrap and out in a ziploc. 

Nope, no faucets not attached to the house. 

Very cool the kids share like that. I actually found $100 to be more ha they needed so we scaled it down on the last trip a little as once they added in money from grandparents they all had a lot to spend, more than they needed. I think we did 60 on the last trip but aren't positive.


----------



## rentayenta

DannysMom said:


> Since I saw a new TR thread, I'm jumping on there!  Hope you don't mind my tagging along.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.





 The more the merrier!  This is open for all. I've learned so much and thoroughly enjoyed reading others' reports. ​



PrincessInOz said:


> Enjoy the F&W festival!
> 
> I'm flying United to LA and SF in under a month.  Booked my ticket a couple of days ago and had issues with the on-line booking system.
> 
> Actually, the on-line booking system had an issue with me.
> 
> 
> Anyway....the Australian office was closed and because it involved a lot of $$$, I ended up calling the US office to get my issue sorted out.
> 
> *Only* took me 8 minutes to get to a real person.
> 
> *Only* took them another 5 minutes to sort it out.
> 
> 
> 
> My problem?  I was paying international call rates for that time.




I'm glad you got through in a short amount of time.  DH travels to Africa and international rates are scary. Even with a toll free 800 do you he charged for international? I'm happy you got it sorted out. 

Have you been to SF before? It's such a great town. And LA, Los Angeles? Are you going to Disneyland? ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Have you been to SF before? It's such a great town. And LA, Los Angeles? Are you going to Disneyland? [/CENTER]



I can answer this!  PIO is a SF expert, she has a whole thread on visiting SF and CA on the Aussie section.  In fact she's probably been to more places than me, and I have and I've lived here over 30 years!     Her hubby works for a company there so she gets to tag along often.

And you think she is not going to Disneyland?????  Who do you think she is staying with for the So Cal portion of her Aussie mad dash!  Can you say girls weekend!   

As far as packing adult beverages, I've done it for years.  I usually pack a couple bottles of wine for a short trip and the longer ones, I've packed some of the Black Box or other wines.  I've never had a bottle break or any problems.  The only time I had an issue was when I brought some cooking sherry in a resealable container in a plastic bag.  That leaked and my Sczechwan Chicken wasn't quite as tangy as I wanted it to be, but if the seal hasn't been broken on the bottle, it's usually fine.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I can answer this!  PIO is a SF expert, she has a whole thread on visiting SF and CA on the Aussie section.  In fact she's probably been to more places than me, and I have and I've lived here over 30 years!     Her hubby works for a company there so she gets to tag along often.
> 
> And you think she is not going to Disneyland?????  Who do you think she is staying with for the So Cal portion of her Aussie mad dash!  Can you say girls weekend!
> 
> As far as packing adult beverages, I've done it for years.  I usually pack a couple bottles of wine for a short trip and the longer ones, I've packed some of the Black Box or other wines.  I've never had a bottle break or any problems.  The only time I had an issue was when I brought some cooking sherry in a resealable container in a plastic bag.  That leaked and my Sczechwan Chicken wasn't quite as tangy as I wanted it to be, but if the seal hasn't been broken on the bottle, it's usually fine.




I'm going to have to check out her thread. Michael and Joshua will be going to SF in Dec. for a Raiders game.  Michael grew up in Sacto and has been to SF many times but hasn't been in about 10 years. 

I figured she's going to Disneyland. I was hoping she'd be going. Are you going too? That's going to be a FUN girls' weekend.  Lucky girl!!! Are you ladies doing the Halloween party? 

Do I need to pack it in anything special? I'd love to bring some whipped cherry vodka. Of course I'll have to add either Diet Pepsi to my GG order or a 2 liter to my PDS order. I'm generally not a cherry fan but whipped cherry vodka is delicious.​



eandesmom said:


> As long as you check it, yep you can pack booze. Hopefully both bottles will be plastic. I've only bought one of the 2 I need so far as the other one was glass. I will probably have to get it though as the options in the 375 ml are limited. I bubble wrap and out in a ziploc.
> 
> Nope, no faucets not attached to the house.
> 
> Very cool the kids share like that. I actually found $100 to be more ha they needed so we scaled it down on the last trip a little as once they added in money from grandparents they all had a lot to spend, more than they needed. I think we did 60 on the last trip but aren't positive.




Bubble wrap is a great idea. I'd be afraid my clothes would end up smelling like a distillery if I didn't super wrap it. What kind of rum are you bringing? 

No secondary then. 

I'd love to scale back and I'm hoping they don't spend it all. Chloe will spend whatever she can get her tiny little fists on.  Gabby won't buy Disney stuff but once she's in DTD, it's all over. Joshua would spend his savings account on vinylmation if we allowed it. Funny thing is that they really use/play with all the stuff they buy. That makes it less painful for sure. They've both packed their Sorcerer and Dale hats that they bought from our Disneyland 2011 trip.  They're also bringing their Yoda and Yeti backpacks. Gabby won't bring a plush this year but she's all over her pins still. 

I gave them all of those eBay pins. They had enough to make them all one full trading lanyard. They had enough to make Mikayla one too. ​


----------



## rentayenta

*Saturday 10/13:*
- arrive WDW, stay AoA one night, swim, food court at AoA which is supposed to be varied and tasty. So excited!  Now that we're arriving at MCO at 4:30, we'll have time to swim. I really want to hear the underwater sound effects. Such a cool feature. We may do MK's EMH that night as they'll be open until midnight but we'll see how everyone is feeling. 

As previously stated, there seems to be no viable option from SLC to MCO without stopping or breaking open the piggy bank. Our flight takes off from SLC, we have a 90 minute layover with a plane change in Vegas  and then were off to Orlando.  I'm glad we've got the stop early in the flight. Vegas to SLC is a very short flight. It'll be nice to get a little more settled on the longer flight. Plus who doesn't lve Vegas? Even at the airport I can play a few slots. I once won $200 on the quarter machines. Souvenirs for all my friends. 

*Sunday 10/14:*
- breakfast at AoA
- check out and into THV 
- MK, CS
- 50s PT all 11 of us 
- MGM for EMH

*Monday 10/15:*
- sleep in 
- Epcot, F&W- Jen cubed 
- break
- MK for EMH with fireworks

*Tuesday 10/16:*
- Typhoon Lagoon, CS
- Turf Club for dinner post water parks
- DTD for a little shopping 

*Wed 10/17:*
- AK rope drop, CS
- break
- WS EMH, Rose and Crown or F&W, Illuminations

*Thurs 10/18:*
- sleep in 
- DIS meet at 1:30? I'm going to try 
- BBQ tri tip before MK, all 11 of us 
- MK MNSSHP, fireworks and parade along with trick or treating. I'd also like to get the magic ghost and carriage Photopass shots. 

Cynthia out together a group of us who are sharing Photopass. It's only costing $21 a person. Thank you, thanks you Cynthia for putting this together. 

*Friday 10/19:*
- check out and into AKV
- Blizzard Beach, CS
- Saana and AKV activities that evening 


*Saturday 10/20:*
- MGM EMH
- pool break, grill by pool for lunch
- AK. It's open until 8:00 tonight. EE in the dark is a total must do  

*Sunday 10/21:*
- Epcot FW 
- break
- Boma before EMH 
- MGM EMH, Fantasmic!

*Monday 10/22:*
- breakfast with Cynthia 
- Brunch in the villa for the others 
- MK 
- Kona Cafe
- MK EMH, MSEP 

*Tuesday 10/23:*
- YES at AK, CS
- break
- 6:00 pm Mixology seminar with Cherry Heering and Xante and I haven't tried either. 
- Epcot to eat around the World or Via Napoli

*Wed 10/24:*
- pack
- cry
- check out
- Boma for a late breakfast or DTD for an early lunch depending on if United messes with our flights again. 
-United home. 

Remember I got the flight for $125 each and got to use the $325 in credits? When you hear the flight home, you may thing I'm nuts. We fly MCO to Pensacola in a puddle jumper. Like a 16 seater.  Then we fly Pensacola to Ohare. Then we fly Ohare to SLC. I'm going to become my own patient after that flight.​


----------



## eandesmom

Omg I didn't realize that was your return. Did the united time change mess with any of the connections?

I hope you can make the meet, it's some seriously cool peeps. I love that they filled a lanyard for Kayla. The e's have given me a list and some pins for me to try to trade for on their behalf.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Omg I didn't realize that was your return. Did the united time change mess with any of the connections?
> 
> I hope you can make the meet, it's some seriously cool peeps. I love that they filled a lanyard for Kayla. The e's have given me a list and some pins for me to try to trade for on their behalf.





 There is a good chance we won't make our connection in Ohare now. That's when I'll lose it.  I'm trying not to lose it now. Michael says 38 minutes, if the flight is on time, is plenty of time to make the connection. Ohare is a madhouse. Chloe's friend has a flight home from Utah at 10 the next morning so we'll see. I've got the therapist thats working for me on stand by to work 10/25. Originally I was going to work the day after but if we get stuck in Ohare like I think we will, I won't. 


The meet is on my agenda. Michael will come too most likely.  We're planning on being to MNSSHP by 6:00, maybe earlier but not by much. If we're back to the THV by 3:30, that gives us plenty of time to grill and get to MK by 6:00 I think. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> There is a good chance we won't make our connection in Ohare now. That's when I'll lose it.  I'm trying not to lose it now. Michael says 38 minutes, if the flight is on time, is plenty of time to make the connection. Ohare is a madhouse. Chloe's friend has a flight home from Utah at 10 the next morning so we'll see. I've got the therapist thats working for me on stand by to work 10/25. Originally I was going to work the day after but if we get stuck in Ohare like I think we will, I won't.
> 
> The meet is on my agenda. Michael will come too most likely.  We're planning on being to MNSSHP by 6:00, maybe earlier but not by much. If we're back to the THV by 3:30, that gives us plenty of time to grill and get to MK by 6:00 I think.



All depends on the gate. It is doable but way risky. 

When in June are you thinking for Cali?

I really want to meet Michael and hope he comes. He will not be the only guy. For sure at least 2 other DH's and maybe 3. I wish Jeff could meet him. I can't remember if the other one will have arrived yet. I totally want some hitchhiking ghost pics, super happy with how the photo pass share played out, total score for all of us


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> I'm glad you got through in a short amount of time.  DH travels to Africa and international rates are scary. Even with a toll free 800 do you he charged for international? I'm happy you got it sorted out.
> 
> Have you been to SF before? It's such a great town. And LA, Los Angeles? Are you going to Disneyland? ​



I paid for the international call.  The toll-free number only applies from within the US.

Yes, been to both SF and LA before.  SF is one of my favourite cities in the world.




franandaj said:


> I can answer this!  PIO is a SF expert, she has a whole thread on visiting SF and CA on the Aussie section.  In fact she's probably been to more places than me, and I have and I've lived here over 30 years!     Her hubby works for a company there so she gets to tag along often.
> 
> And you think she is not going to Disneyland?????  Who do you think she is staying with for the So Cal portion of her Aussie mad dash!  Can you say girls weekend!



Girls week-end.  

Although, in this case......it's Disney GirlsFriday. 





rentayenta said:


> I'm going to have to check out her thread. Michael and Joshua will be going to SF in Dec. for a Raiders game.  Michael grew up in Sacto and has been to SF many times but hasn't been in about 10 years.
> 
> I figured she's going to Disneyland. I was hoping she'd be going. Are you going too? That's going to be a FUN girls' weekend.  Lucky girl!!! Are you ladies doing the Halloween party?​



I get there after Halloween.  If I'm really really lucky, there might still be some Halloween decorations about.

And if you're really interested in the SF thread....here's the link.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2451585


And my PTR link is in the siggie below.


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> When you hear the flight home, you may thing I'm nuts. We fly MCO to Pensacola in a puddle jumper. Like a 16 seater.  Then we fly Pensacola to Ohare. Then we fly Ohare to SLC. I'm going to become my own patient after that flight.​



You're plans look great right until I got to the last part......


O. M. G.!!  

I think it's more appropriate to pack alcohol for the return flight.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> All depends on the gate. It is doable but way risky.
> 
> When in June are you thinking for Cali?
> 
> I really want to meet Michael and hope he comes. He will not be the only guy. For sure at least 2 other DH's and maybe 3. I wish Jeff could meet him. I can't remember if the other one will have arrived yet. I totally want some hitchhiking ghost pics, super happy with how the photo pass share played out, total score for all of us





Ideally the third week in June. My kids go to camp at the end of June/early July for two weeks. If not June then August but I'll tell ya, this will be the last extended trip we take during the school year. Chloe is having a heck of a time keeping up and she's _at_ school. I've been in contact with her teachers and they don't seem worried. She's been attending the after school tutoring 1-2 times a week and knows she'll have to go daily until her work is complete. We've asked multiple times for work and the teachers have been non responsive. She did finish a power point that's due 10/30. She's got a book report due 10/30 as we'll and insists she'll read the book on the plane. I know you know from experience that doesn't always pan out. She started the book this weekend. I'll be crossing my fingers. She's not purposely forgetful. One of the s/e of both of her medications is forgetfulness. And believe me, she forgets. 

Oh yeah, where was I?  The third week in June.  I'm too that overwhelmed pre-trip psyched out feeling. 

Yeah, it's doable but it's a bootable flight according to United. Remind me not to fly them again regardless of the credit I receive for this flight. 

Michael will go if I go. He'll want to. He thinks I'm a dork but my judgement is good. He won't want to miss out. It's at Rosé and Crown right? Is there an ADR or do they have a bar? Jenna and Nate may come too. Jenna and I got to know each other here before meeting and that turned out spectacularly. We're great friends.​




PrincessInOz said:


> I paid for the international call.  The toll-free number only applies from within the US.
> 
> Yes, been to both SF and LA before.  SF is one of my favourite cities in the world.
> 
> 
> Girls week-end.
> 
> Although, in this case......it's Disney GirlsFriday.
> 
> 
> 
> I get there after Halloween.  If I'm really really lucky, there might still be some Halloween decorations about.
> 
> And if you're really interested in the SF thread....here's the link.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2451585
> 
> And my PTR link is in the siggie below.





I think the decorations stay up until the week after Halloween. I know the NBC overlay does. Wonder why WDW doesn't do the overlay? It's a huge hit with my family. 

 for the link. I'm very serious about needing SF help.  As soon as we get back from WDW, I'll begin that planning. Right now they've got their flights into Oakland. No nonstops for a decent price from SLC to SF. Oakland is just as easy per DH. 

I'll go check out your pre-trippie too but I don't see a link. 

Disney-girls Friday? How fun! What have you got planned?​



PrincessInOz said:


> You're plans look great right until I got to the last part......
> 
> O. M. G.!!
> 
> I think it's more appropriate to pack alcohol for the return flight.




I'm the only one in my family who hates to fly. They're all stoked for the puddle jumper. I'm going to need some Ativan.  And they'll be booze involved too. I think we've got some SW drink coupons. I'm doubtful we'll make our connection but DH swears we will. He made a 30 minute connection in Heathrow and says anything is possible. He's the Pollyana when it comes to travel. The rest of our life, it's me. 

 I think our plans look good too. We're a little bummed about Test Track being closed. I know one attraction doesn't make a park but Future World's main attraction, for us, is Test Track. We love Soarin' but always do it in CA too so it doesn't produce the same level of excitement as TT does. Nemo is cute. My crew thinks their too old for Turtle Talk.  Love Spaceship Earth but I can't get them to ride it more than once, _maybe_ twice a trip. Mission Space isn't our favorite. Innoventions is good for when it's raining.  I know some people love it and maybe I haven't given it a proper chance? Hmm.....what am I missing? Figment, Ellen, Land ride.......​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> I think the decorations stay up until the week after Halloween. I know the NBC overlay does. Wonder why WDW doesn't do the overlay? It's a huge hit with my family.
> 
> for the link. I'm very serious about needing SF help.  As soon as we get back from WDW, I'll begin that planning. Right now they've got their flights into Oakland. No nonstops for a decent price from SLC to SF. Oakland is just as easy per DH.
> 
> I'll go check out your pre-trippie too but I don't see a link.
> 
> Disney-girls Friday? How fun! What have you got planned?​




Oakland is just the other side of the bay to the Downtown SF area.  I've only flown in via SFO and there is the BART that takes you into the Downtown area.  If you're hiring a car, it will make very little difference which airport you fly into.


My latest PTR...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2614243
I continued on from a previous PTR/TR on the Disneyland forum.  There are posts there about San Francisco in the Jan 2011 section.

Quick links on the second post.  And you should be able to catch up real quick if you just focus on the 2012 trip.  I just posted our itinerary and plans for what we will be doing, and it includes our Girl Friday FunDay.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Ideally the third week in June. My kids go to camp at the end of June/early July for two weeks. If not June then August but I'll tell ya, this will be the last extended trip we take during the school year. Chloe is having a heck of a time keeping up and she's at school. I've been in contact with her teachers and they don't seem worried. She's been attending the after school tutoring 1-2 times a week and knows she'll have to go daily until her work is complete. We've asked multiple times for work and the teachers have been non responsive. She did finish a power point that's due 10/30. She's got a book report due 10/30 as we'll and insists she'll read the book on the plane. I know you know from experience that doesn't always pan out. She started the book this weekend. I'll be crossing my fingers. She's not purposely forgetful. One of the s/e of both of her medications is forgetfulness. And believe me, she forgets.
> 
> Oh yeah, where was I?  The third week in June.  I'm too that overwhelmed pre-trip psyched out feeling.
> 
> Yeah, it's doable but it's a bootable flight according to United. Remind me not to fly them again regardless of the credit I receive for this flight.
> 
> Michael will go if I go. He'll want to. He thinks I'm a dork but my judgement is good. He won't want to miss out. It's at Rosé and Crown right? Is there an ADR or do they have a bar? Jenna and Nate may come too. Jenna and I got to know each other here before meeting and that turned out spectacularly. We're great friends.
> .......


ugh on school and non responsive teachers. We had issues with that in 2009. 

No ADR at Rose and crown, plan is to meet in the bar. Definitely bring Jenna and Nate! 

Jeff is the same way, thinks I'm a dork but is excited about the meet and our costumes even though he won't be there. We don't get out of school till the 3rd week in June. Wah!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Oakland is just the other side of the bay to the Downtown SF area.  I've only flown in via SFO and there is the BART that takes you into the Downtown area.  If you're hiring a car, it will make very little difference which airport you fly into.
> 
> 
> My latest PTR...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2614243
> I continued on from a previous PTR/TR on the Disneyland forum.  There are posts there about San Francisco in the Jan 2011 section.
> 
> Quick links on the second post.  And you should be able to catch up real quick if you just focus on the 2012 trip.  I just posted our itinerary and plans for what we will be doing, and it includes our Girl Friday FunDay.
> 
> Hope to see you there!






I found it.  Your plans look really terrific and I like how you're not trying to do too much. Your must do list is very doable. Here is the link to my friend's blog. He lives in SF and is a huge Walt Disney fan. He's a great writer too. He's a super neat guy.  http://www.thedisneyproject.com/​


eandesmom said:


> ugh on school and non responsive teachers. We had issues with that in 2009.
> 
> No ADR at Rose and crown, plan is to meet in the bar. Definitely bring Jenna and Nate!
> 
> Jeff is the same way, thinks I'm a dork but is excited about the meet and our costumes even though he won't be there. We don't get out of school till the 3rd week in June. Wah!




We're just going to do our best. This is Chloe's trip and I defeinelty don't want her mind filled with worry about school. We'll hit it hard when we return and we've done what we can in preparation for her to leave. 

Cool, I'll bring them. They're really great. I can't believe how many wonderful friends I've met online who share a love of Disney. DH makes fun but I tell him, hey at least it's not on Match.com  

Our June aren't set by any means. Jenna et al are thinking of driving out here from PA so it'll be dependent on their dates too. They plan ahead but not in the same nutty way I do. We'd like to then head up the coast and do the Big Tree Tour aka the Redwoods. Michael has been wanting to do that for a few years. 






Today is my last non-working day before the trip. I have so much on my plate today and the next 6 days.  Aside from taking Joshua to and from Hebrew school, which is an hour round trip, I've got to: go to the Apple store and get my iPhone fixed. My new iPhone no less.  Once I downloaded iOS6, I've been unable to move my wifi button to the on position.  I've literally had the phone a week and this happened the first day I got it. The only store is in SLC. I made an appointment for 1:00 today. I think the kids are going to try to talk us into seeing Frankenweenie. I really want to see it but don't have time for a flick today. We also need to get Joshua's hair trimmed, grocery store, organize my crazy work week, and finally clean. My house needs a good scrubbing. 

DH works the next 4 days; two 12's and then a 48* at the FD. And no, none of its over time. They're shift trades for his multiple trips to Africa. He's now paying back. 

This week I've still got to cancel the milk delivery, stop the mail, send in some financial forms for our LLC, work, we've got soccer, dance, and tumbling every night. On Tuesday and Thursday all 3 kids have activities.  Combine all that with the pretrip jitters and basically I'm a mess.  A happy, excited mess, but a mess non the less  I've still got Ridemax itineraries to create and print (even though the end up at the bottom of bag after lunch, I like to have them) and organize our travel and hotel documents.  We get Chloe's friend on Friday about 4:00 and take the dogs to the kennel. The girls want to get their nails done (painted). We're supposed to go to services for our friends' DD's bat mitzvah on Friday night but they live an hour away. The service will be no less than 90 minutes. We're also helping them set up chairs for the local service on Friday morning. We'll miss her actual bat mitzvah service as its Saturday night. 


I feel exhausted now.   ​


----------



## rentayenta

Today's countdown photos are of all 3 resorts that we're staying at. I really feel so blessed to have such a fun vacation right upon us. Some photos are big and some are small. ​

* 6 days until WDW!!! ​*

Now onto the photos. I'll start with AoA specifically the Nemo section, then the THV, and finally Kidani at AKV. 








































































































*None of the above photos are mine. They all came from Google images. 




​


----------



## Misskitty3

rentayenta said:


> Today is my last non-working day before the trip. I have so much on my plate today and the next 6 days.  Aside from taking Joshua to and from Hebrew school, which is an hour round trip, I've got to: go to the Apple store and get my iPhone fixed. My new iPhone no less.  Once I downloaded iOS6, I've been unable to move my wifi button to the on position.  I've literally had the phone a week and this happened the first day I got it. The only store is in SLC. I made an appointment for 1:00 today. I think the kids are going to try to talk us into seeing Frankenweenie. I really want to see it but don't have time for a flick today. We also need to get Joshua's hair trimmed, grocery store, organize my crazy work week, and finally clean. My house needs a good scrubbing.
> 
> DH works the next 4 days; two 12's and then a 48* at the FD. And no, none of its over time. They're shift trades for his multiple trips to Africa. He's now paying back.
> 
> This week I've still got to cancel the milk delivery, stop the mail, send in some financial forms for our LLC, work, we've got soccer, dance, and tumbling every night. On Tuesday and Thursday all 3 kids have activities.  Combine all that with the pretrip jitters and basically I'm a mess.  A happy, excited mess, but a mess non the less  I've still got Ridemax itineraries to create and print (even though the end up at the bottom of bag after lunch, I like to have them) and organize our travel and hotel documents.  We get Chloe's friend on Friday about 4:00 and take the dogs to the kennel. The girls want to get their nails done (painted). We're supposed to go to services for our friends' DD's bat mitzvah on Friday night but they live an hour away. The service will be no less than 90 minutes. We're also helping them set up chairs for the local service on Friday morning. We'll miss her actual bat mitzvah service as its Saturday night.
> 
> 
> I feel exhausted now.   ​



Why is it that the week before vacation is always packed with so many things??. Glad to know I am not the only one that goes thru this!  Ha!

Your fligt to Pensacola sounds interesting!  Pensacola is the home of the Blue Angels -- keep an eye out!  Growing up, my dad had his private pilot license so have spent a lot of time flying in small planes.  It was a lot of fun (and much quicker than driving places) but can understand if you don't like flying, how a bigger plane would feel more secure!

On a side note, we are also planning a late June DLR trip!  Although, I keep going back and forth if we should go at spring break.  The weather has been unbelievable these last couple of months in Seattle but soon enough, the grey and drizzle will return.  I have no sun breaks planned until Disney in June.  Yikes!


----------



## eandesmom

I'm tired just reading all that!

That makes me not want to download the ios6 update. I haven't had any issues with 5 but Jeff is refusing to update as he will lose google maps when he does.

And hey....Jeff and I met on match. As did my brother and his wife lol!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:
			
		

> I'm tired just reading all that!
> 
> That makes me not want to download the ios6 update. I haven't had any issues with 5 but Jeff is refusing to update as he will lose google maps when he does.
> 
> And hey....Jeff and I met on match. As did my brother and his wife lol!



I'm on my phone waiting for Joshua....I didn't mean Match was bad in general but bad for me if that's how I'm meeting people since I'm already married- lmao!!!!!  

I didn't forget you MissKitty, I just didn't want Cynthia thinking I was slagging those who meet on Match. ​


----------



## Native NYer

I'm here! 
I need to catch up in between last minute planning and packing.


----------



## franandaj

You made me tired just reading all that.  I understood what you meant about match.com! I would need three days of downtime just to make up for what you have to do before you leave!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> I'm on my phone waiting for Joshua....I didn't mean Match was bad in general but bad for me if that's how I'm meeting people since I'm already married- lmao!!!!!
> 
> I didn't forget you MissKitty, I just didn't want Cynthia thinking I was slagging those who meet on Match.



I knew what you meant lol. Just teasing you.


----------



## DrMomof3

I'm here!
I can't believe you're leaving SO soon!!!

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:


> Why is it that the week before vacation is always packed with so many things??. Glad to know I am not the only one that goes thru this!  Ha!
> 
> Your fligt to Pensacola sounds interesting!  Pensacola is the home of the Blue Angels -- keep an eye out!  Growing up, my dad had his private pilot license so have spent a lot of time flying in small planes.  It was a lot of fun (and much quicker than driving places) but can understand if you don't like flying, how a bigger plane would feel more secure!
> 
> On a side note, we are also planning a late June DLR trip!  Although, I keep going back and forth if we should go at spring break.  The weather has been unbelievable these last couple of months in Seattle but soon enough, the grey and drizzle will return.  I have no sun breaks planned until Disney in June.  Yikes!




Please tell me how to prepare myself for a small plane? I'm guessing its a little cooler as far as scenery but more bumpy? The bumpy scares me.  That's cool he was a pilot. Did you get to fly all over?  Blue Angels? Neat! We have a local air show here and the Angels always open it up; they're unreal. 

I don't know but it seems that the stuff hits the fan the week before a trip?  Went to the Apple Store and of course they forget to put my screen protector back on the new phone, the old one was not fixable, so now I'm without a protector. I swear I'm not a Negative Nelly but this is frustrating. The Apple Store said I can drive back down and get it or call Apple Support. I called Apple Support. They're sending me out a new protector. It won't be the same as the one I bought from AT&T but it'll be comparable. 26 minutes later. I'm going to need a vacation to recoup from preparing for my vacation. 

Does it rain a lot in Seattle in June too? Are the winters harsh? Spring Break is a great time weather wise but it's so hit and miss with crowd levels. Have you stayed at the GCV?​




eandesmom said:


> I'm tired just reading all that!
> 
> That makes me not want to download the ios6 update. I haven't had any issues with 5 but Jeff is refusing to update as he will lose google maps when he does.
> 
> And hey....Jeff and I met on match. As did my brother and his wife lol!




Don't do it. My phone was not fixable and I had to get a new one which lead to another headache (see above).​


Native NYer said:


> I'm here!
> I need to catch up in between last minute planning and packing.




 and  Can't wait to meet up at F&W! Jen cubed. ​


franandaj said:


> You made me tired just reading all that.  I understood what you meant about match.com! I would need three days of downtime just to make up for what you have to do before you leave!



Girl, I'm fried already. I'm trying to talk the kids out of decorating for Halloween. At this point, we'll enjoy it for 10 days and be gone for 13. ​


eandesmom said:


> I knew what you meant lol. Just teasing you.



 Whew. I honestly thought I had offended you. Had I had your cell, I would have text you. Lol!​


DrMomof3 said:


> I'm here!
> I can't believe you're leaving SO soon!!!
> 
> Amanda




 Amanda. Glad you're here. I need to catch on your report. 

Are the kids getting excited for Halloween?​


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's one busy list of last week things to do.  Hope you get it all done and yet manage to stay relatively sane.

Not long to go now.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Went to the Apple Store and of course they forget to put my screen protector back on the new phone, the old one was not fixable, so now I'm without a protector. I swear I'm not a Negative Nelly but this is frustrating. The Apple Store said I can drive back down and get it or call Apple Support. I called Apple Support. They're sending me out a new protector. It won't be the same as the one I bought from AT&T but it'll be comparable. 26 minutes later. I'm going to need a vacation to recoup from preparing for my vacation.
> 
> Whew. I honestly thought I had offended you. Had I had your cell, I would have text you. Lol!​​




Which model do you have?  I will definitely hold off on the update, do not have time to deal with that kind of fiasco.  Spent the last 2 hours trying to get my laptop to work, it wouldn't open up my email.  Spent an hour Friday on the kids mac with other similar issues regarding updates so they could get into their various match and science homework sites and have the videos actually load.

UGH.

I've never had a screen protector on mine, nor has Jeff and they are both fine so I wouldn't worry about that too much.

Which was needed as our appliance warranty info is in there and our fridge is having major issues so I need to call them.

2 hours later, in to the email, got the contract and...

they are only open 8-8 EST.

I'm not sure about Miss Kitty's spring break dates but ours is off peak due to weird testing schedules so we generally miss crowds as a result, if we actually go.  Which makes it appealing versus early july.  E's aren't even out of school till soemthing like 6/21.

June can be soggy.  May is usually lovely to tease us and then June sucks.  Summer starts July 4th.

It came a day early last year, she and I celebrated it on my PTR if memory serves.  

Fall has been GORGEOUS here, so much so we did a spontaneous getaway to our cabin last night.  Indian Summer rocks!

I'll PM or FB email you my cell, we should trade nubmers for coordinating.

SINGLE DIGIT DANCING today for me

​


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> That's one busy list of last week things to do.  Hope you get it all done and yet manage to stay relatively sane.
> 
> Not long to go now.




 Got quite a bit completed today thank goodness. The only other snafu was DS's Mike Wazowski iron on for his costume. I did it today and its peeling on the edges. Realistically he's only going to wear it at MNSSHP. I emailed the lady making our arrival basket....I'll post some pics of the basket...to see if she could find a Mike W shirt. If not, no biggie.

Packing lists are finished. 
​




eandesmom said:


> Which model do you have?  I will definitely hold off on the update, do not have time to deal with that kind of fiasco.  Spent the last 2 hours trying to get my laptop to work, it wouldn't open up my email.  Spent an hour Friday on the kids mac with other similar issues regarding updates so they could get into their various match and science homework sites and have the videos actually load.
> 
> UGH.
> 
> I've never had a screen protector on mine, nor has Jeff and they are both fine so I wouldn't worry about that too much.
> 
> Which was needed as our appliance warranty info is in there and our fridge is having major issues so I need to call them.
> 
> 2 hours later, in to the email, got the contract and...
> 
> they are only open 8-8 EST.
> 
> I'm not sure about Miss Kitty's spring break dates but ours is off peak due to weird testing schedules so we generally miss crowds as a result, if we actually go.  Which makes it appealing versus early july.  E's aren't even out of school till soemthing like 6/21.
> 
> June can be soggy.  May is usually lovely to tease us and then June sucks.  Summer starts July 4th.
> 
> It came a day early last year, she and I celebrated it on my PTR if memory serves.
> 
> Fall has been GORGEOUS here, so much so we did a spontaneous getaway to our cabin last night.  Indian Summer rocks!
> 
> I'll PM or FB email you my cell, we should trade nubmers for coordinating.
> 
> SINGLE DIGIT DANCING today for me





 Single digits baybee!!! 

 We need to trade cells. I've got Jen's and of course Jenna's. Poor Jenna has been stuck in the woods all weekend.  No cell, no internet, no nothing, just family goodness. 

I have the 4s. Apple is great and they gave me a new one, no questions asked its just a pita to have do deal with it all. iOS6 is on this one though so they much have done it at the store.

I saw your FB pic. Love a good fire. And wine. Fire and wine are good. Did you got to relax? 

I'm sorry you've been having computer issues.  Especially when you're trying to accomplish work and the kids are doing school work. We finally got Michael his own iPad as the kids needed the Mac. They need their own computers but it's not in the budget to buy 2 more MacBooks, thats for sure. I refused to jail break my iPad to get Flash etc but it can be done and the iPad can get all of the PC programs too. We've got a dusty PC. 

Did you get the fridge warranty? Hows it acting up? Will they be open tomorrow due to the *holiday*? 

Do your kids have school tomorrow? Mine do, Jenna's don't. I think Jen is off from teaching.  I can't tell if tomorrow is a real holiday or not.​


----------



## Misskitty3

> Please tell me how to prepare myself for a small plane? I'm guessing its a little cooler as far as scenery but more bumpy? The bumpy scares me.  That's cool he was a pilot. Did you get to fly all over? Blue Angels? Neat! We have a local air show here and the Angels always open it up; they're unreal.
> 
> I don't know but it seems that the stuff hits the fan the week before a trip?  Went to the Apple Store and of course they forget to put my screen protector back on the new phone, the old one was not fixable, so now I'm without a protector. I swear I'm not a Negative Nelly but this is frustrating. The Apple Store said I can drive back down and get it or call Apple Support. I called Apple Support. They're sending me out a new protector. It won't be the same as the one I bought from AT&T but it'll be comparable. 26 minutes later. I'm going to need a vacation to recoup from preparing for my vacation.
> 
> Does it rain a lot in Seattle in June too? Are the winters harsh? Spring Break is a great time weather wise but it's so hit and miss with crowd levels. Have you stayed at the GCV?



You will have a great flight, I am sure!  Back then my dad usually flew Cessna's (usually 4 seats) and the farthest I went with him was Seattle to Southern Oregon/Medford.  

A girlfriend and I were flying from Palm Srings to LAX to connect to Seattle about 15 years ago.  The plane in Palm Springs was so small that we entered thru the cockpit -- the pilots actually stepped out of the plane onto the tarmac so the passengers could board!  No flight attendant on that flight!  Lol!  

I don't have a screen protector on my iPhone either....I don't like the "feel" of them.  DH does have a protector on his but swears the only way to put them on without air bubbles is to have someone at the Apple store take care of it.  

The weather in Seattle from November to June is grey....with some rain and lots of drizzle.

Like Cynthia, my kids have spring break in April (starting the second week).   With this upcoming trip, we want to try to balance days at Disney with relaxation/beach/pool time.  I know about June "gloom" but figure the weather will be a bit warmer of we wait a couple of months.

No, we have not stayed at the GCV -- although I would love to!  I have reservations for Hojo's because my kids love the water park there!  I checked into the Disneyland Hotel for June and it was around $500(!) a night. Yikes!


----------



## podsnel

Yea! So happy it's almost here!  There's a grill by the pool?  I never knew that- I thought it was near the basketball. Cool!

And you are going to LOOOOOOOOVE EE at night- please put that at the top of your must dos- it is SUCH a blast AND so different at night!

And I remember that Cabo trip!! Like I was there!   It does look gorgeous- have to put it on my someday list....

Back to the countdown!! SO EXCITED for you!! FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:


> You will have a great flight, I am sure!  Back then my dad usually flew Cessna's (usually 4 seats) and the farthest I went with him was Seattle to Southern Oregon/Medford.
> 
> A girlfriend and I were flying from Palm Srings to LAX to connect to Seattle about 15 years ago.  The plane in Palm Springs was so small that we entered thru the cockpit -- the pilots actually stepped out of the plane onto the tarmac so the passengers could board!  No flight attendant on that flight!  Lol!
> 
> I don't have a screen protector on my iPhone either....I don't like the "feel" of them.  DH does have a protector on his but swears the only way to put them on without air bubbles is to have someone at the Apple store take care of it.
> 
> The weather in Seattle from November to June is grey....with some rain and lots of drizzle.
> 
> Like Cynthia, my kids have spring break in April (starting the second week).   With this upcoming trip, we want to try to balance days at Disney with relaxation/beach/pool time.  I know about June "gloom" but figure the weather will be a bit warmer of we wait a couple of months.
> 
> No, we have not stayed at the GCV -- although I would love to!  I have reservations for Hojo's because my kids love the water park there!  I checked into the Disneyland Hotel for June and it was around $500(!) a night. Yikes!





$500 a night for the Disneyland Hotel? No way Jose! We love the HoJo. Last time we were there the pirate pool wasn't built. I remember their service being stellar. And right next to Mimi's makes it perfect.  Lots of folks complain about the walk but I don't think it's far, maybe 7-10 minutes.

The good thing about June gloom is that it burns off. I'm from So Cal, about 15 minutes from the beach. June is beautiful and warmer than April though my nutty kids swim in the Pacific in December. June is nice too because they generally don't close many attractions during the summer. 

Your DH is right about the protectors. I had the AT&T guy put mine on and he used what appeared to be a tiny window scraper to get any bubbles out. I'm a spazz with my phone so I need the protector. I'd get an otter box but they're just too bulky. Maybe bubble wrap? 

Through the cockpit?  And flights with 4 people? Holy! DH said our plane probably won't have a flight attendant. What a neat experience to have with your dad. ​



podsnel said:


> Yea! So happy it's almost here!  There's a grill by the pool?  I never knew that- I thought it was near the basketball. Cool!
> 
> And you are going to LOOOOOOOOVE EE at night- please put that at the top of your must dos- it is SUCH a blast AND so different at night!
> 
> And I remember that Cabo trip!! Like I was there!   It does look gorgeous- have to put it on my someday list....
> 
> Back to the countdown!! SO EXCITED for you!! FINALLY!!!!!




 cute friend! 

We'll eat by the pool but grill by the courts, that's if DH doesn't get eaten by a huge gator or bug of some sort.  I'm so excited for Kidani. Hope the 5 mile, I mean minute, walk to Jambo doesn't do us in either.  Have you done the night vision goggles or Mix n Mingle? Storytelling? I told Michael after his 3 trips to Africa, AKV might be a little dull but hey, at least he won't need Malaria pills after or shots before. 

We're so super excited for AK at night. Like seriously, canceled our date night excited. Haha! 

 Finally indeed. I'm tenacious if nothing else. I posted my Nantucket pics on FB if you're interested. Wow is all I can say. It's amazing. I can't describe the feeling, it's like nothing else. It's like your heart is full the entire time. 

I've been lurking on your Hawaii report. What a beautiful place. One day. Was it as fabulous as it looks? Michael says the sunsets are unreal.




Here are my basket pics. Hope they enjoy it:










​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Your baskets are beautiful.  If they don't enjoy it, ship it my way.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Your baskets are beautiful.  If they don't enjoy it, ship it my way.



Thank you! If they don't enjoy the baskets, I'll keep the baskets and ship the kids your way.  Its chock full of goodness too. Personalized blankets for the kids, vinylmation, bracelet for Gab, sketch pads for the girls, coffee mugs for DH and I, Halloween plush....should be a good time. They're getting them when we check into AoA. I thought about not giving them until our first THV villa night but I like giving an arrival gift.​


----------



## ajf1007

Hi Jenny!  Our trip was great!  Everyone had a great time and the look on my nieces faces when they saw the castle was priceless!  There was no screaming or yelling - just mouth wide open and eyes as big as saucers!  It made me cry!  They had a great time at the Bippity Boppity too, then we had lunch right after at the castle.  My youngest - Natalie - had her Snow White dress on and when Snow White came to the table, she just about passed out!  It was incredibly awesome!  Even with the large group we still  managed to like each other at the end of the trip  

I'm so excited for your trip!  I was just catching up on your plans, wow!  I can't wait to hear all about it.  I'm interested in your thoughts too at the AoA.  It looks so cool and I hadn't heard about the underwater sounds in the pool - how cool!!  I love the baskets, what a great idea!  You have made this a trip of a lifetime with such wonderful memories in the making!

I just booked today our trip for next year. We are going with my other BFF and her family, but they are staying off-site in their RCI share.  We aren't planning on being together every day so it will be nice and relaxing.  Jay and I are in a 1 bdrm Std View at AKV (which is our home resort) but I'm contemplating moving it at 7 mos to possibly the BCV or BWV's.  We'll see.  There are two things on our agenda though, for sure - the Backstage Magic 7 hour tour and the Wild Africa Trek.

How are you coming with all of your To Do's?


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Got quite a bit completed today thank goodness. The only other snafu was DS's Mike Wazowski iron on for his costume. I did it today and its peeling on the edges. Realistically he's only going to wear it at MNSSHP. I emailed the lady making our arrival basket....I'll post some pics of the basket...to see if she could find a Mike W shirt. If not, no biggie.
> 
> Packing lists are finished.




The baskets are adorable!  I have the 4S as well, the ios5 update wasn't an issue but based on your experience, going to hold off on the 6 until after the trip.  Can't deal with the phone freezing on me between now and then or worse, there!

Kids have school today however we had bus drama today.  Evan only takes the am bus on Monday's and I swear it's something every Monday morning!  Today it was a sub bus driver who apparently was lost.  Poor kid was having a total melt down.

I PM'd you my number on FB.

It was a spontaneous road trip on Sat.  Kind of neat, I had sat out my other girls trip and was a little bummed.  Friday my parents had their annual Oktoberfest party which we were thinking about skipping (as we'd be the only ones with kids), ended up going and had a wonderful time.  Sat, as we were picking up Evan from his trombone lesson and commenting on the gorgeous day, his teacher mentioned he was going on a road trip with his mom and girlfriend.

Jeff goes

"we should go on a road trip"

And so, we did!

We hadn't been to our cabin in a couple of years and it was really nice to sneak away there for a night, very relaxing.

The computer thing has been a nightmare, had major printing issues last night with kids homework.  UGH! That was the printer, not the laptops.  I hear you on needing multiple laptops for kids.  Ours have to share one MacBook as well and Jeff and I have PC laptops that are barely limping along.  An iPdad won't really meet our needs but we are hoping that the Surface, the pro version, when it comes out, will.  Question is if we can wait until then.

Fridge is dead.  DEAD.  They can't come out until tomorrow.  Couldn't call to schedule until this morning of course as they were closed yesterday. I did find our extended warranty.  If it is fixable, it's covered.  If not...we will get some $$ towards a new one but not enough to cover a new one.  Pray it's fixable.  I think it's the compressor but we will see. Thank goodness we have a backup one in the garage.


----------



## rentayenta

* 5 days until WDW!!! ​*

I'll be back later to respond ladies but didn't want to miss my countdown.  


Today's pics are some of my favorites from our first trip to WDW in 2007. As you can see there was a lot of kissing and hugging going on. Love Captain Jack planting one on Gabby. 

































It was during the YOAMD and we had so many Dreams and Magical Moments. Eileen our main CM gave us a day we couldn't believe from waving in the IASW boats from the podium and announcing our names to watching the fireworks from an empty Astro Orbiter deck, it was unreal. I need to find her picture and post it. 

​


----------



## franandaj

Jenny, the baskets are GREAT! Glad to hear you got some stuff accomplished! I really didn't tick much off my to do list, but seemed to be running all day! i can't believe it's coming up so quickly. I wish I was meeting you at F&W on Monday. But since we canceled our trip I have another excellent opportunity you'll hear about in my PTR/blog.

ajf1007, I'm so glad you had a good trip! I remember we talked when you first booked and you had some worries.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Jenny, the baskets are GREAT! Glad to hear you got some stuff accomplished! I really didn't tick much off my to do list, but seemed to be running all day! i can't believe it's coming up so quickly. I wish I was meeting you at F&W on Monday. But since we canceled our trip I have another excellent opportunity you'll hear about in my PTR/blog.
> 
> ajf1007, I'm so glad you had a good trip! I remember we talked when you first booked and you had some worries.




I wish we were meeting too.  Exciting opportunity you? I don't believe it.  You have one cool moment after the next. Can't wait to read about it. 

I think the basket turned out perfect. Betsy was great. She allowed me to have some of the items sent to her and then she added some. ​




ajf1007 said:


> Hi Jenny!  Our trip was great!  Everyone had a great time and the look on my nieces faces when they saw the castle was priceless!  There was no screaming or yelling - just mouth wide open and eyes as big as saucers!  It made me cry!  They had a great time at the Bippity Boppity too, then we had lunch right after at the castle.  My youngest - Natalie - had her Snow White dress on and when Snow White came to the table, she just about passed out!  It was incredibly awesome!  Even with the large group we still  managed to like each other at the end of the trip
> 
> I'm so excited for your trip!  I was just catching up on your plans, wow!  I can't wait to hear all about it.  I'm interested in your thoughts too at the AoA.  It looks so cool and I hadn't heard about the underwater sounds in the pool - how cool!!  I love the baskets, what a great idea!  You have made this a trip of a lifetime with such wonderful memories in the making!
> 
> I just booked today our trip for next year. We are going with my other BFF and her family, but they are staying off-site in their RCI share.  We aren't planning on being together every day so it will be nice and relaxing.  Jay and I are in a 1 bdrm Std View at AKV (which is our home resort) but I'm contemplating moving it at 7 mos to possibly the BCV or BWV's.  We'll see.  There are two things on our agenda though, for sure - the Backstage Magic 7 hour tour and the Wild Africa Trek.
> 
> How are you coming with all of your To Do's?





 Amy. Glad to see you! I am so glad your trip was wonderful. You put so much work into it. Did your mom do BBB too? I'd love to see pics. And first time castle faces cannot be beat. I'm glad everyone is still friendly. 

This time next year? BWV! I can live through you. I really wanted to stay there for a night or two. But I do love AKV. You can't go wrong either way. Is the Wild Africa Trek just for AKV guests? Is it a concierge thing? I haven't heard of the Backstage 7 hour Magic Tour? 

Love traveling with BFFs.  Are you going to do the newsletters again? You're very creative.​


eandesmom said:


> The baskets are adorable!  I have the 4S as well, the ios5 update wasn't an issue but based on your experience, going to hold off on the 6 until after the trip.  Can't deal with the phone freezing on me between now and then or worse, there!




Thank you. I'm very pleased with how they turned out.  I spent more than I had planned per usual but I'm happy. They should be too. 

Don't upload the update. My phone wasn't freezing but the wifi turned grey and wouldn't turn to the on position. It wasn't fixable so they had to replace it. I repeat: don't do it. ​


> Kids have school today however we had bus drama today.  Evan only takes the am bus on Monday's and I swear it's something every Monday morning!  Today it was a sub bus driver who apparently was lost.  Poor kid was having a total melt down.




evan had a meltdown? Was the driver late? Poor kid. ​


> I PM'd you my number on FB.




I got it.  It's in my phone. I'm so looking forward to meeting. We're meeting Jennifer on the 15th too.  Getting to meet some of my favorite friends here is icing on the cake. We're going to blow up the FB. ​


> It was a spontaneous road trip on Sat.  Kind of neat, I had sat out my other girls trip and was a little bummed.  Friday my parents had their annual Oktoberfest party which we were thinking about skipping (as we'd be the only ones with kids), ended up going and had a wonderful time.  Sat, as we were picking up Evan from his trombone lesson and commenting on the gorgeous day, his teacher mentioned he was going on a road trip with his mom and girlfriend.
> 
> Jeff goes
> 
> "we should go on a road trip"
> 
> And so, we did!
> 
> We hadn't been to our cabin in a couple of years and it was really nice to sneak away there for a night, very relaxing.




How do you have a cabin and not visit for years? I'm an escapist. Yu couldn't keep me away. Sounds like a fun spontaneous mini getaway. I saw the fire, did you cook too? ​


> The computer thing has been a nightmare, had major printing issues last night with kids homework.  UGH! That was the printer, not the laptops.  I hear you on needing multiple laptops for kids.  Ours have to share one MacBook as well and Jeff and I have PC laptops that are barely limping along.  An iPdad won't really meet our needs but we are hoping that the Surface, the pro version, when it comes out, will.  Question is if we can wait until then.




 I'm so sorry. I hate when the easiest of tasks turn into a colossal pain in the butt. Seriously. And it's always when 100 other things are going on. I really don't like Mr. Murphy and his smarmy law.​


> Fridge is dead.  DEAD.  They can't come out until tomorrow.  Couldn't call to schedule until this morning of course as they were closed yesterday. I did find our extended warranty.  If it is fixable, it's covered.  If not...we will get some $$ towards a new one but not enough to cover a new one.  Pray it's fixable.  I think it's the compressor but we will see. Thank goodness we have a backup one in the garage.




Yikes! Good thing you have another in the garage. Did you lose a lot of food? Crossing my fingers for a fix!  One of the kids, cough cough Chloe, left the basement fridge open for 2-3 days when we were in Nantucket and my beautiful lamb meat had to be all thrown out. Sorry veggie heads.  We're lamb lovers and Michael can cook the hell out of a leg of lamb. We had one left.  

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Thank you! If they don't enjoy the baskets, I'll keep the baskets and *ship the kids your way*.  Its chock full of goodness too. Personalized blankets for the kids, vinylmation, bracelet for Gab, sketch pads for the girls, coffee mugs for DH and I, Halloween plush....should be a good time. They're getting them when we check into AoA. I thought about not giving them until our first THV villa night but I like giving an arrival gift.​



I'm doing a solo trip......


Kids?  What's that?


----------



## rentayenta

.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> I'm doing a solo trip......
> 
> Kids?  What's that?



Haha! Lucky lady, I know your trip is solo. I meant I'll ship _*my*_ kids to you if they don't like the basket. Keep the basket, ship the kids.   

Do you love solo Disney trips? I took one for Disneyland's 50th. I didn't exactly love it. Could have been the friends I was with or that I missed my kids. I think now though, I could do a 2 day solo trip and have a blast. ​


----------



## Pixiedust530

Hello!  Stumbled upon your report and I'm hooked.  Love your sense of humor and all the pics.  Sounds like you are going to have a fabulous trip.  I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## rentayenta

Pixiedust530 said:


> Hello!  Stumbled upon your report and I'm hooked.  Love your sense of humor and all the pics.  Sounds like you are going to have a fabulous trip.  I can't wait to hear more.






 and  Should be a good time. We're super excited. There's also bound to be a meltdown or two so stay tuned for that.  I may even lose it before we leave. At the rate of this Tuesday morning it could happen within the next 5 minutes.  

The weather is looking nice if not almost on the hot side.  That means more pool time for mommy!  I dig my midday pool breaks. It's nearly impossible to tear DH out of the parks for a break unless its hot. Lets hope for warm temps. 


I received our YES ticket email today and it says we can pick up our tickets on 10/14..... well we're thinking of hitting up MK's EMH on arrival night which is 10/13. I've called the YES folks and left a message. I have a feeling that this may be one of those things thats left up in the air until we arrive. I've heard the YES peeps are difficult to get a hold of. Fortunately my dog-with-a-bone personality may come in handy. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> evan had a meltdown? Was the driver late? Poor kid.



He was freaked out.  It was a sub driver, his regular one (same one since K!) is NEVER sick.  Driver did the route BACKWARDS, as if it was after school instead of before.  While he was waiting he saw it go by, in the wrong direction.  Then another kid and his mom drove by, saw Evan there and picked him up.  He'd have made it there eventually (which is why I was not jumping away from my desk, driving home and taking him myself lol) but that entire bus route was significantly late to school.



rentayenta said:


> I got it.  It's in my phone. I'm so looking forward to meeting. We're meeting Jennifer on the 15th too.  Getting to meet some of my favorite friends here is icing on the cake. We're going to blow up the FB.



I'm sad I'll miss Gussy.  We will blow up FB!  LOL



rentayenta said:


> How do you have a cabin and not visit for years? I'm an escapist. Yu couldn't keep me away. Sounds like a fun spontaneous mini getaway. I saw the fire, did you cook too?



Well, it's not just "ours" if it was, we'd probably be there more.  It's a shack really...historically with an outhouse (recently upgraded to a composting toilet!) and water that we pump up from the river, or bring in.  I love it.  You really feel "away" while you are there.  It's funny as over the years it's been built up a lot but right where the cabin is, it looks the same as it did when I was a little kid, going to the one next door to ours which belongs to another side of the family.  My parents and uncle co-own it so you never know who might be there.  My uncle and his wife use it a lot, as does my cousin and her DH and while I like all of them...not folks we want to spend a weekend with and so we are a bit less likely to do spur of the moment things than we used to.  It is sad though and we should go a lot more.  Used to and life has just been so busy and we get a little bogged down iwth what we'd need to haul up there and back for a night.  We escape a lot to the lake instead...which is 5 minutes.  LOL!

I did cook, but not over the open fire.  It's a bit of a pita as you have to boil water to do dishes by hand etc.  In our haste I forgot to pack the buns so we had bunless burgers.  It was funny.



rentayenta said:


> Yikes! Good thing you have another in the garage. Did you lose a lot of food? Crossing my fingers for a fix!  One of the kids, cough cough Chloe, left the basement fridge open for 2-3 days when we were in Nantucket and my beautiful lamb meat had to be all thrown out. Sorry veggie heads.  We're lamb lovers and Michael can cook the hell out of a leg of lamb. We had one left.



UGH!  This kind of stuff always seems to happen when you are out of town.  I had a garage fridge die once, while out of town.  Lost SO much meat it made me ill.  Hundreds of dollars.  Thankfully this time all I think I lost were 2 packets of spinach...which might have been toast already.  Only found out when I tried to use them last night.  And a pitcher of ice tea.

Repair guy is here now, it needed a new control board.  Thank heavens for the extended warranty, would have been $400 to fix.  

Oh well, easy to clean it now.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> He was freaked out.  It was a sub driver, his regular one (same one since K!) is NEVER sick.  Driver did the route BACKWARDS, as if it was after school instead of before.  While he was waiting he saw it go by, in the wrong direction.  Then another kid and his mom drove by, saw Evan there and picked him up.  He'd have made it there eventually (which is why I was not jumping away from my desk, driving home and taking him myself lol) but that entire bus route was significantly late to school.



Poor kid. That's such a scary feeling for sure especially when you're used to a routine. Hopefully that poor bus driver won't be back or will get more route info next time.​




> I'm sad I'll miss Gussy.  We will blow up FB!  LOL




We're so blowing up the FB. I'm super excited to meet her. And you. You'll love Jenna too. ​




> Well, it's not just "ours" if it was, we'd probably be there more.  It's a shack really...historically with an outhouse (recently upgraded to a composting toilet!) and water that we pump up from the river, or bring in.  I love it.  You really feel "away" while you are there.  It's funny as over the years it's been built up a lot but right where the cabin is, it looks the same as it did when I was a little kid, going to the one next door to ours which belongs to another side of the family.  My parents and uncle co-own it so you never know who might be there.  My uncle and his wife use it a lot, as does my cousin and her DH and while I like all of them...not folks we want to spend a weekend with and so we are a bit less likely to do spur of the moment things than we used to.  It is sad though and we should go a lot more.  Used to and life has just been so busy and we get a little bogged down iwth what we'd need to haul up there and back for a night.  We escape a lot to the lake instead...which is 5 minutes.  LOL!




If you've got access, it's yours enough.   Sounds fun though but I agree, there's not a ton of family, I could spend the weekend with.  Okay, I have no family I could spend the weekend with.  I come from a fractured gene pool that's for sure.  I'm the sane one. Or at least the one who thinks she's sane. It's all about perspective. Clearly, I've worked on a lcoked psych unit for far too long. 

Life does get busy. ​



> I did cook, but not over the open fire.  It's a bit of a pita as you have to boil water to do dishes by hand etc.  In our haste I forgot to pack the buns so we had bunless burgers.  It was funny.



Cooking over an open fire is a big pita for sure. I like bunless bunless burgers. Did you have lettuce? I prefer mine wrapped in a nice big icebard leaf.  We do these foils dinners over an open flame that turn our great. That and brats/dogs.​




> UGH!  This kind of stuff always seems to happen when you are out of town.  I had a garage fridge die once, while out of town.  Lost SO much meat it made me ill.  Hundreds of dollars.  Thankfully this time all I think I lost were 2 packets of spinach...which might have been toast already.  Only found out when I tried to use them last night.  And a pitcher of ice tea.




And it's totally gross too. All that smelly bloody raw meat, gag!  And the clean up is painful. And why it happens when we're gone? Because it can. Damn Murphey.​


> Repair guy is here now, it needed a new control board.  Thank heavens for the extended warranty, would have been $400 to fix.
> 
> Oh well, easy to clean it now.



Glad your warrany is good and you found it.  Nice outlook. I'm going to add you mine and Alison's Pollyana list.



I just got our AKV Mix and Mingle invite. I think I'm going to try and make it. I need to look at my _loose_ itinerary and see if we'll be anywhere near the villa on our AKV Wednesday. 

Joshua woke up today bouncing off of the walls singing:​

* 4 days until WDW!!!  ​*

The whole house is buzzing. Between paying bills early, taking care of the house stuff, winterizing the boat, homework, and life in general, we are *S*pun with a capital S. 

I'll be back in a few with today's pictures. ​


----------



## rentayenta

These are some of my favorite pics from our 2009 trip. Our second trip was as magical as our first but in different ways. We went with our dear friends and we bought DVC.  
















The kids at the OKW pool 





























































Last day blues:


----------



## pooh'smate

Followed you over. I can't believe your trip is this close (finally)!!!!!! I am tired just reading your to do list!!! If I don't get on before you leave have a magical trip!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:
			
		

> Followed you over. I can't believe your trip is this close (finally)!!!!!! I am tired just reading your to do list!!! If I don't get on before you leave have a magical trip!!!!!



 girlie!  I know right?! Longest countdown ever!  I should be embarrassed but I'm too excited.

Made my last trip to Walmart tonight. And I was strolling down the aisles, it occurred to me that I may have gone a teensy bit over board in the grocery department.  Hope bell services is hungry!  

Am I the only one who likes new toothbrushes and shampoo and toothpaste and conditioner when I go on a long vacation? I hate packing wet bottles and used toothbrushes. 

Michael just said to me: let's watch something Disney! You know the trip is close when DH is inhaling the pixie dust.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Haha! Lucky lady, I know your trip is solo. I meant I'll ship _*my*_ kids to you if they don't like the basket. Keep the basket, ship the kids.
> 
> Do you love solo Disney trips? I took one for Disneyland's 50th. I didn't exactly love it. Could have been the friends I was with or that I missed my kids. I think now though, I could do a 2 day solo trip and have a blast. ​



I don't mind travelling solo....or the way I do it.  I have the days to myself and get to catch up with DH after he finishes work.

And the two "solo" trips I've done or am doing to Disney - both of them involve meeting awesome DisFriends.  The one in Oct 2010 to WDW, I met up with DisneyFirefly and we pretty much spent the entire trip together.  This one coming, I'll be doing DL with Alison.  


And I'll take the basket...you can keep the kids.


----------



## eandesmom

Love the pics of the kids, they look so little!!!

You can send me the baskets if they don't want them.

LOL!



rentayenta said:


> If you've got access, it's yours enough.   Sounds fun though but I agree, there's not a ton of family, I could spend the weekend with.  Okay, I have no family I could spend the weekend with.  I come from a fractured gene pool that's for sure.  I'm the sane one. Or at least the one who thinks she's sane. It's all about perspective. Clearly, I've worked on a lcoked psych unit for far too long.


Sadly, our decrease in use of the cabin does coincide with my uncles 2nd marriage.  We like her...just in small doses.  Like 1-2 hours at a family event, of which we have plenty so see her probably 1x a month as it is.  They are up there a LOT.  Still, we do miss it and every summer talk about how we need to get up there.  It's a bit pathetic and I do blame it on the lake, we just go there most summer nights instead.



rentayenta said:


> Cooking over an open fire is a big pita for sure. I like bunless bunless burgers. Did you have lettuce? I prefer mine wrapped in a nice big icebard leaf.  We do these foils dinners over an open flame that turn our great. That and brats/dogs.



No lettuce.  I like it on a bun but have never really warmed to the idea of lettuce as a replacement for the bun.  Generally I don't care for iceberg anyway but Evan loves it on his sandwiches so we often have it around.  The funny part is we chose burgers because we had just 3 left in the house.  2 turkey and one regular, perfect.  And some buns which I almost never have around (we like those slims instead) but I'd made pulled pork sandwhiches ealier in the week and the kids prefer regular buns. So this would have been great to use them up.

Except I forgot them.  

I like a good polish or italian but am not big on brats and dogs.  Which was a bit difficult when I lived in Chicago and any event has...brats.  For some reason tacos are our default dinner at the cabin but we were using stuff up so didn't do that.  Foil packets are fun, we have done those though not in a long time.



rentayenta said:


> Glad your warrany is good and you found it.  Nice outlook. I'm going to add you mine and Alison's Pollyana list.



Fridge is FIXED and clean!  Purged, reorganized and all that rot.

Failed control panel.

Praise god.  Seriously.  I swear, I missed getting water out of the door as much as the actual fridge.  I just can't get it that cold out of our pipes (which is another issue we need to look into, sigh).



rentayenta said:


> Made my last trip to Walmart tonight. And I was strolling down the aisles, it occurred to me that I may have gone a teensy bit over board in the grocery department.  Hope bell services is hungry!
> 
> Am I the only one who likes new toothbrushes and shampoo and toothpaste and conditioner when I go on a long vacation? I hate packing wet bottles and used toothbrushes.
> 
> Michael just said to me: let's watch something Disney! You know the trip is close when DH is inhaling the pixie dust.



LOL, maybe a little bit on the food.  I will be VERY curious to see what you guys end up having leftover.  I suppose you can pack back all that stuff you are bringing, right?  That's where I struggle, things like PB.  Won't go through a whole container on vacation but then I don't want to haul it back so I try to minimize when I can.

What did you watch that was Disney?  

I'm too cheap to buy new toothbrushes for vacation but do have to have a holder for them or it grosses me out.  The kids always just use what is in the hotel/villa/resort but I pack my own travel bottles so I have my good stuff.

Still fighting with the Mac/printer, going to have to get this resolved or Jeff might kill me from stress when I get home from the trip, trying to deal with it!


----------



## Misskitty3

Love your gift baskets!!  What a fun tradition!

Only 4 days.......YAY!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> I don't mind travelling solo....or the way I do it.  I have the days to myself and get to catch up with DH after he finishes work.



That's a great balance. Time for you and then togetherness time. ​


> And the two "solo" trips I've done or am doing to Disney - both of them involve meeting awesome DisFriends.  The one in Oct 2010 to WDW, I met up with DisneyFirefly and we pretty much spent the entire trip together.  This one coming, I'll be doing DL with Alison.



How wonderful!  Alison will be so much fun too.  Can't wait to see the pics and hear all about it. Will Fran be there?​



> And I'll take the basket...you can keep the kids.



​


eandesmom said:


> Love the pics of the kids, they look so little!!!
> 
> You can send me the baskets if they don't want them.
> 
> LOL!




Note the hair wrap in Chloe's hair. She got that either BB or TL and it lasted over a year. She had a dreadlock when it finally unraveled. Both girls want them again. I'm all for it. Even at $25 a pop, that's a long lasting souvenir. 

After I hit them over the head with the basket, I'll send it on over. ​



> Sadly, our decrease in use of the cabin does coincide with my uncles 2nd marriage.  We like her...just in small doses.  Like 1-2 hours at a family event, of which we have plenty so see her probably 1x a month as it is.  They are up there a LOT.  Still, we do miss it and every summer talk about how we need to get up there.  It's a bit pathetic and I do blame it on the lake, we just go there most summer nights instead.




Nothing beats summer nights at the lake. I'd choose the lake too. I am a water hound. And you're only 5 minutes from the lake? That's a no brainer.​




> No lettuce.  I like it on a bun but have never really warmed to the idea of lettuce as a replacement for the bun.  Generally I don't care for iceberg anyway but Evan loves it on his sandwiches so we often have it around.  The funny part is we chose burgers because we had just 3 left in the house.  2 turkey and one regular, perfect.  And some buns which I almost never have around (we like those slims instead) but I'd made pulled pork sandwhiches ealier in the week and the kids prefer regular buns. So this would have been great to use them up.



I like iceberg when wrapped around a burger and shredded for tacos. The only burger I can't resist the bun on is In n Out. When DH makes those big juicy Guy Fiere burgers, I prefer them without the bun. Sadly I can't do big goopy burgers anymore. After the last ones Michael made it kind of heeved me out. He puts all kinds of crap in his burgers from bread crumbs to egg to cheese in the mix. I like pulled pork but we just don't do a ton of pork anymore.​



> I like a good polish or italian but am not big on brats and dogs.  Which was a bit difficult when I lived in Chicago and any event has...brats.  For some reason tacos are our default dinner at the cabin but we were using stuff up so didn't do that.  Foil packets are fun, we have done those though not in a long time.



Tacos are good too and easy. I love my Nathan's BBQd hot dogs. So good. That's another thing I can eat bunless. Basically, for me to eat bread, it's got to be outstanding. I can't resist when there's juicy goodness from tri tip, I must sop it up with whatever baguette we're serving. ​




> Fridge is FIXED and clean!  Purged, reorganized and all that rot.
> 
> Failed control panel.
> 
> Praise god.  Seriously.  I swear, I missed getting water out of the door as much as the actual fridge.  I just can't get it that cold out of our pipes (which is another issue we need to look into, sigh).




So glad it's fixed and cleaned. One less thing for you to worry about when you're gone.  Did you decide to cancel an ADR?​




> LOL, maybe a little bit on the food.  I will be VERY curious to see what you guys end up having leftover.  I suppose you can pack back all that stuff you are bringing, right?  That's where I struggle, things like PB.  Won't go through a whole container on vacation but then I don't want to haul it back so I try to minimize when I can.



No, I doubt I'll bring back much. Maybe the peanut butter but for sure I'll ditch the cheapy things like syrup. Anything light I'll bring back like packets of oatmeal and easy mac. At this point I've got nearly 2 bags filled mostly with toiletries and one full of food. I've gone over board. I have our costumes packed though and I found these cool, lightweight candy sacks that are wron like backpacks. I thought it would be better than trying to hold bags of candy.  What's another $1.98 x 6 at this point? 

I have to work until 6 tonight so I told the kids I expect piles of clothes on my bed, ready to be packed when I get home. Its close enough that they won't be needing anything here that they'll need for Disney except for maybe socks. I'm also trying to keep their stuff to a minimum because I know I'll do laundry.​


> What did you watch that was Disney?



We watched some Behind the Parks thing on Netflix. It was from 2011. They were asking why we haven't stayed in the castle suite?  They're under the assumption I can do anything when it comes to Disney. While I appreciate their confidence and praise, even I don't have that kind of pull. ​


> I'm too cheap to buy new toothbrushes for vacation but do have to have a holder for them or it grosses me out.  The kids always just use what is in the hotel/villa/resort but I pack my own travel bottles so I have my good stuff.




Michael uses whats in the hotel too but I hate the shampoo they provide. And the body soap. he looked at my bag last night and asked just that: why is there body wash and shampoo and conditioner and lotion?  Silly man. I am a lotion fanatic. That tiny bottle would last me an hour.​





> Still fighting with the Mac/printer, going to have to get this resolved or Jeff might kill me from stress when I get home from the trip, trying to deal with it!



I'm sorry.  I hope it gets worked out. I hate that stuff looming over my head.​


Misskitty3 said:


> Love your gift baskets!!  What a fun tradition!
> 
> Only 4 days.......YAY!!!!!




   Thank you! Its so close now. I can hardly sleep at night. 


Got our YES confirmation email yesterday and all online check ins are complete. Still not sure what I should have requested at AKV Kidani SV but I asked for 2-3 rd floor, near the lobby. I gave specific villa number for the THV. I didn't request anything for AoA. It's only one night and now it seems we'll be doing MK for a few hours as it's open until midnight.  I am secretly hoping they're a little tired and want to stay at the resort but , its a secret. 

I'll be back with today's photos.​


----------



## rentayenta

Today's photos are of MNSSHP and some fall decor and treats. Of course I've never been so these are all compliments of Google images. 


























































Fall is my second favorite time of year at Disney.  It's got such a different vibe. Summer is my least favorite. Love winter as well. And Spring third. Just in case anyone wanted a ranking order. I could break it into percentages but then I'd surely qualify for a civil commitment. 
​


----------



## Pixiedust530

rentayenta said:


> Today's photos are of MNSSHP and some fall decor and treats. Of course I've never been so these are all compliments of Google images.
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is my second favorite time of year at Disney.  It's got such a different vibe. Summer is my least favorite. Love winter as well. And Spring third. Just in case anyone wanted a ranking order. I could break it into percentages but then I'd surely qualify for a civil commitment.
> ​



I have only ever been in the summer and Fall, but OH HOW I LOVE FALL! One of the best parts of our October trip last year was MNSSHP and all the Fall decorations.  

I can't wait to try and get to the World in the winter.  I have heard so many awesome things about it.

BTW...I am a numbers girl, so what's wrong with percentages?


----------



## rentayenta

Pixiedust530 said:


> I have only ever been in the summer and Fall, but OH HOW I LOVE FALL! One of the best parts of our October trip last year was MNSSHP and all the Fall decorations.
> 
> I can't wait to try and get to the World in the winter.  I have heard so many awesome things about it.
> 
> BTW...I am a numbers girl, so what's wrong with percentages?





 I love percentages too! Winter/holidays 40%, Fall 30%,  Spring 20%, and Summer 10%. Does that equal 100%? Don't get me wrong, I'd go anytime but the holidays are my favorite. I agree, the Fall decorations are so fun! 

I love the Fall too. The leaves were stunning here this year. Sadly we've had our first overnight frost so we've browned up a little. We're back into the mid 70s though now. 

I haven't been to WDW in the winter, just Disneyland and its amazing! I can't imagine how uber cool the Osbourne Lights are. I'm a Christmas light junkie. I love the season specific treats. 
​


----------



## CarolynK

Just saying "hi!" I followed you over from eandesmom's TR. Looks like a great trip you've got planned! 

I think spring is my favorite WDW season, because of the weather. Fall can still be hot, but spring has historically been our best weather at WDW.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Can't wait to see your pictures of 'fall' at WDW.


----------



## franandaj

You're so funny! I'm gonna laugh when your family is thankful for all the food you ordered, but I'm also gonna laugh when you're trying to figure out why to do with what's left! 

Fran won't come to DL with us, it will just be too long a day for get and no feet up time. We'll all go to dinner the night before. Hopefully next door to Legends!


----------



## rentayenta

* 3 days until WDW!!! ​*




CarolynK said:


> Just saying "hi!" I followed you over from eandesmom's TR. Looks like a great trip you've got planned!
> 
> I think spring is my favorite WDW season, because of the weather. Fall can still be hot, but spring has historically been our best weather at WDW.




 Hi Carolyn.  Spring is lovely. Our last trip was in May during the Flower and Garden Festival and the topiaries were so neat. 

We went in September once and it was far hotter than I anticipated.​


PrincessInOz said:


> Can't wait to see your pictures of 'fall' at WDW.




I posted them  they're the ones with the orange. ​


franandaj said:


> You're so funny! I'm gonna laugh when your family is thankful for all the food you ordered, but I'm also gonna laugh when you're trying to figure out why to do with what's left!
> 
> Fran won't come to DL with us, it will just be too long a day for get and no feet up time. We'll all go to dinner the night before. Hopefully next door to Legends!




Legends, my Legends? I love Legends! That was by far the funnest job I've ever had. I survived many buzzed 2nd Street shuffles and working the Grand Prix. How's Fran feeling? I've checked your PTR but haven't seen any updates.  Hope she's continuing to mend. 

You ladies are going to have a blast! I'm sure you're doing something fabulous as always. 


Well, I thought I'd let you all know I have a cold. Gabby is just getting over one. Josh has one too. I'm keeping Chloe quarantined from it. Michael never gets sick. I don't feel terrible by any means but my throat is scratchy and my nose is runny. Thankfully I don't get major headaches. At this point I absolutely refuse to get sick. And if I was sick, I'd never admit it. Mind over matter.  We're shooting the Emergen-C like tequila and washing our hands non stop. I realize its all after the fact but it makes me feel better. I truly don't have time to be sick. We stall haven't finished packing.  That's so out of character for us.  I. Am. Not. Sick.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I posted them  they're the ones with the orange.
> 
> 
> Legends, my Legends? I love Legends! That was by far the funnest job I've ever had. I survived many buzzed 2nd Street shuffles and working the Grand Prix. How's Fran feeling? I've checked your PTR but haven't seen any updates.  Hope she's continuing to mend.
> 
> You ladies are going to have a blast! I'm sure you're doing something fabulous as always. ​



But didn't you say they were compliments of Google Images?  

Yes, next to your Legends they are putting in a California Shabu Shabu.  I keep driving down second street on my way to the Marina Pacifica Ralph's saying "open, open, open" like the Mervyn's commercials.  I hope that by November it opens because it was supposed to be August, now their website says September or October.  So by November I really hope it's open!

I can't imagine what Legends was like during the race!!!!! we try to leave LB on race weekends!


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> I posted them  they're the ones with the orange. ​




.....the ones that you'll take in 3 days time, NOT compliments of Google.  

(And I am going to be catching up with Fran as well.  I'm not sure she will make it to Disney.....)


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> .....the ones that you'll take in 3 days time, NOT compliments of Google.
> 
> (And I am going to be catching up with Fran as well.  I'm not sure she will make it to Disney.....)



I could have sworn that in the above post I said that Fran wouldn't join us at Disney because she didn't have time to put her legs up, but that she would be joining us at dinner the night before....  I must be having an old fogie moment!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I could have sworn that in the above post I said that Fran wouldn't join us at Disney because she didn't have time to put her legs up, but that she would be joining us at dinner the night before....  I must be having an old fogie moment!



Actually....that was me.  I have the same understanding...that she wouldn't be joining us; but didn't want to "lock it in" ...just in case.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Actually....that was me.  I have the same understanding...that she wouldn't be joining us; but didn't want to "lock it in" ...just in case.



Depending on if I decide to take the scooter (still going back and forth since you can go so long and not sure I can walk that long...) If she joins us later in the evening, she can take my scooter and I can walk, but we'll hash that out once you arrive.  I would love her to join us later in the afternoon, we'll just have to see...

But this is all about Jenny's trip.   How many days now?????


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> But didn't you say they were compliments of Google Images?
> 
> Yes, next to your Legends they are putting in a California Shabu Shabu.  I keep driving down second street on my way to the Marina Pacifica Ralph's saying "open, open, open" like the Mervyn's commercials.  I hope that by November it opens because it was supposed to be August, now their website says September or October.  So by November I really hope it's open!
> 
> I can't imagine what Legends was like during the race!!!!! we try to leave LB on race weekends!





  Ahhh, PIO wants to see _my_ fall photos. You ladies are good with dem der werds and all. 

What's Shabu Shabu? I'm guessing its pretty cool. I can't believe you are literally where my entire ungrad life took place. It's so fun to talk with someone who knows the area. And you drive Ocean Blvd everyday. It's amazing how much I still miss it after 19 years. Every memory is so vidid. One day we'll return. I'm not being buried or sprinkled in Utah. 

Oh the Grand Prix days were fun and lots of money to be had. Nothing better than drunk Nascar fans when it comes to BIG tips. ​



PrincessInOz said:


> .....the ones that you'll take in 3 days time, NOT compliments of Google.
> 
> (And I am going to be catching up with Fran as well.  I'm not sure she will make it to Disney.....)



 You are right PIO, they will be mine. Clever ladies. Semantics were never my thing.  Maybe this cold has clouded my head too. I woke up feeling like I'm underwater.​


franandaj said:


> I could have sworn that in the above post I said that Fran wouldn't join us at Disney because she didn't have time to put her legs up, but that she would be joining us at dinner the night before....  I must be having an old fogie moment!





 You did but I think PIO said that Fran may meet up for dinner the night before. Or maybe you said that? Maybe we're all having old foogie moments. ​


franandaj said:


> Depending on if I decide to take the scooter (still going back and forth since you can go so long and not sure I can walk that long...) If she joins us later in the evening, she can take my scooter and I can walk, but we'll hash that out once you arrive.  I would love her to join us later in the afternoon, we'll just have to see...
> 
> But this is all about Jenny's trip.   How many days now?????




The scooters sound like a G-d send. Glad Disney is so scooter friendly. And keep chatting. I like hearing about your plans too. 

But since you asked.......​

* 2 days until WDW!!! ​*
We were talking last night and we don't count the day we leave as part of the countdown because its the actual trip day. I know others include the first trip day in their countdown but technically its the trip so there's no need to countdown, right? 

Clearly I had a little too much Nyquil. 

And Alison, I can tell you right now, bell services will be left with a lot of unopened stuff I'm afraid.  But at least I'm helping the small business man/woman by supporting not one but two local grocery delivery services. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> What's Shabu Shabu? I'm guessing its pretty cool.



Shabu Shabu is what I consider the BEST. MEAL. EVER.  It is Japanese for Swish Swish, literally.  Traditionally it is served communally, but in So Cal that would never fly, so each person gets their own pot.  They give you a bowl of rice and dipping sauces.  I found out recently that they will put drops of spicy into your sauces, I tried it last time, but I like them better as they are.






You get veggies, noodles and all kinds of sauces and seasonings.  You can't see them, but the handles of the spoons are in little containers of garlic, green onions and chopped japanese radish that you can season your broth or sauces with.






You also get thinly sliced protien.  I always choose beef, but they have chicken, pork, salmon, shrimp, you name it!






You can dump all your meat in at once (if you like it over cooked), or like me, I wrap it in a piece of cabbage or spinach, swish it through the pot a couple times, so it's medium rare and dip it in the sauce. In the pic below you can see the jars of garlic, radish and green onion.






Then when you've finished most of your meat, they will bring you a bowl with "soup base" in it.  That's when I toss the last two slices of meat (chopped up) in the bowl with noodles, maybe the tofu and any remaining cabbage or other veggies and make a soup.  I also throw in any sauce that I have left.






I use the sauce bowl as a ladle to put my soup in the bowl and you finish the meal with a soup you made from the broth of cooking your protein.  It think that this is the most amazing meal in the world and for only like $15 a plate, it's reasonable.   






We used to drive to the Block at Orange and pay $25 a plate for this, then I found California Shabu Shabu in Fountain Valley and when I found out they were opening a place next to Legends I went through the roof!



rentayenta said:


> You did but I think PIO said that Fran may meet up for dinner the night before. Or maybe you said that? Maybe we're all having old foogie moments. ​



We have those every day!  



rentayenta said:


> And Alison, I can tell you right now, bell services will be left with a lot of unopened stuff I'm afraid.  But at least I'm helping the small business man/woman by supporting not one but two local grocery delivery services. ​



At least you are doing your part!   

I can't believe you'll be on your way in two days!  Will you be checking in at all from your phone while you're there?  I like to bring my computer along and do updates since we spend a lot of time relaxing in the room, but I know you folks are go go go!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Well, I thought I'd let you all know I have a cold. Gabby is just getting over one. Josh has one too. I'm keeping Chloe quarantined from it. Michael never gets sick. I don't feel terrible my any means but my throat is scratchy and my nose is runny. Thankfully I don't get major headaches. At this point I absolutely refuse to get sick. And if I was sick, I'd never admit it. Mind over matter.  We're shooting the Emergen-C like tequila and washing our hands non stop. I realize its all after the fact but it makes me feel better. I truly don't have time to be sick. We stall haven't finished packing.  That's so out of character for us.  I. Am. Not. Sick. [/CENTER]



Eat curry.  Spicy red curry.  My co worker brought some in for lunch that her DH made and WOW, I am cleaned out.  Far more effective than my ocean spray has been!

And a happy belly to boot.


----------



## DannysMom

My all time favorite cold remedy, chicken soup (home made if possible) heated with a couple of dried spicy Thai chilis.  The Thai chilis give it a nice kick, I swear it knocks out my cold every time.  Feel better.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## rentayenta

Oh my friends, I haven't forgotten about you. My house is a literal circus right now, piles of clothes everywhere, dogs to kennel, helping set up bat mitzvah chairs, my dang cold, argh!!!! It's a happy argh but an argh nonetheless. I'll be back to reply and I can't believe we live in the morning. We're having the go to MK or AoA/DTD debate for tomorrow night. I'm team AoA. We'll see if I get outvoted. 

Finally the correct ME tags arrived today. 

I've got to grab Chloe's friend in about a half hour and I'm begging for Mexican food tonight. Or Indian. Or Thai. I need spice spice baby! 

Be back friends. ​


----------



## eandesmom

Don't stress about getting back here  have fun at the party tonight, eat spicy, sleep well and fly safe!

And....I will see you NEXT WEEK!!!!


----------



## franandaj

Have a great trip!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Don't stress about getting back here  have fun at the party tonight, eat spicy, sleep well and fly safe!
> 
> And....I will see you NEXT WEEK!!!!





Let's put it this way. I've had one steak fry, one thin mint and a milligram of Ativan.  DH called to see about food and my response was: spicy. This may be my first DIS buzzy post. Laundry is being finished, we're almost all packed. My cold has not left the building so I downed, apparently like a frat boy would, my Emergen-C. 


Alison, Shabu Shabu looks insane!  I swear, you always have the best dining experiences. 

 Danny'sMom. I believe DH will grab something Thai tonight and I did have some broth with curry last night and it cleared me up nicely. Also got some Afrin for the plane and more saline today. 

Luggage is tagged and I soon as I get my wits about me, I'll post some pics.
​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Have a great trip!




Thanks friends!  I'll post some live updates to. 



And I can finally put:


 Tomorrow we leave for WDW!!! ​


----------



## rentayenta

So here are some random pics from today. Look at these super cool candy bags I bought for MNSSHP. Thought they'd be easier then holding a traditional bag all party. The boys got the one pictured. The girls got pink skulls with a white bow, and mine is green with an orange pumpkin:






Worth noting and bit totally OT, the boat has been officially drained, winterized,  and nestled comfy in the double size part of our garage.






Correct ME tags arrived today, right at the witching hour 






And a pic of Guinness pre kennel. He's kind of spoiled. Riley wouldn't sit still long enough. He's far more anxious like yours truly: 






And a super looking forecast for MNSSHP:





​


----------



## kaoden39

The boat looks so sad on land.  Your dog seems so mellow.  Have fun!!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> The boat looks so sad on land.  Your dog seems so mellow.  Have fun!!



The boat is sad on land. This owner is even more sad but at least she stays protected in the garage. 

Guinness is a great dog. He was napping on the bed  but don't tell Michael. 

Other than a final load of whites in the dryer, we are are good to go. Just packed about 7 pairs of Ears we've collected throughout the years. You bet I'll be wearing my sequined 50th ones and channeling my inner geek Disney goddess!​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> The boat is sad on land. This owner is even more sad but at least she stays protected in the garage.
> 
> Guinness is a great dog. He was napping on the bed  but don't tell Michael.
> 
> Other than a final load of whites in the dryer, we are are good to go. Just packed about 7 pairs of Ears we've collected throughout the years. You bet ill be wearing my sequined 50th ones and channeling my inner geek Disney goddess!​




That's true and it makes for a longer life for her too.


Our dog Roy won't even climb the stairs to come to our room.  The kids rooms on the other he loves them and will climb all over their beds.  Annabel Lee is the opposite.  Nothing is sacred.  


You are on the ball!!  I hope you guys have a blast!!


----------



## pooh'smate

Have a magical trip if I don't get on tonight and I hope you can get in and see the soft opening of the new Fantasy Land. The Little Mermaid ride looks AMAZING as does the rest of it. I am loving all the pictures I saw today of it.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:
			
		

> Have a magical trip if I don't get on tonight and I hope you can get in and see the soft opening of the new Fantasy Land. The Little Mermaid ride looks AMAZING as does the rest of it. I am loving all the pictures I saw today of it.



Thanks friend  The FL soft opening isn't until after our trip but honestly, while I'd love to see it, if any land has to be closed FL is the best one for my crew. They're thrill junkies for sure with a little old school magic thrown in ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I cannot believe that there are any more sleeps left between now and you departing!!  Have a great trip and catch you when you get back!  

(With your pictures! )


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Thanks friend  The FL soft opening isn't until after our trip but honestly, while I'd love to see it, if any land has to be closed FL is the best one for my crew. They're thrill junkies for sure with a little old school magic thrown in ​



I heard they started the soft openings today.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> I cannot believe that there are any more sleeps left between now and you departing!!  Have a great trip and catch you when you get back!
> 
> (With your pictures! )



I know, just one more sleep but can we call tossing and turning actually sleeping?  

I'll post some live pictures too. DH declared a 30 minute per day Internet (aside from line apps) usage per person so I know I'll be spending my ration here.​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> I heard they started the soft openings today.



Is that just for AP holders?​


----------



## eandesmom

love the bags!  Great idea.  I heard soft openings started today as well.  SO excited.

Guinness looks very sad.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:
			
		

> love the bags!  Great idea.  I heard soft openings started today as well.  SO excited.
> 
> Guinness looks very sad.



Guinness loves the bed. Ha! I woke him up with the flash. He seems more sedated from his fatty afternoon nap. 

What does the soft opening entail?

My plan to have 5 bags total turned into 7. Of course there aren't packed full but we need room for souvenirs. Between these 4 kids they've got about $1,000!  They've been hoarding for this very occasion.  

DDs friend made us the cutest thank you gift filled with a sweet card, a Starbucks gift card, some treats for the plane, and fuzzy socks for everyone. She's the best kid with the sweetest mom. She also baked us homemade cookies. 

Michael made a very basic chicken for dinner and we had whatever fruit, bread, etc needed to be eaten.​


----------



## rentayenta

Its 2 am and I have 2 more hours to sleep but I'm so excited, I can't find it in me to rest my brain. I've truly been planning this trip for over a year. The more I poke around the theme park area, the more I think we must do.....until about 2 seconds ago when I realize the plan is to go enjoy my family at Disney without breaking our backs to see and do every little thing. I'd like to see the FL soft opening but not at the expense of having my face in my phone all day.  I'd love to meet every villain at MNSSHP but not if it means lines all night. 

So my trip mantra remains the same....life is too short for self-hatred and celery sticks. Can't wait to make new memories with my family , to reunite with old friends, and meet new ones as well. See ya real soon ladies:

*Today we'll be at Disneyworld!!!!!* I'll keep you posted at AOA, THV, and AKV Kidani. ​


----------



## Native NYer

See you real soon!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Native NYer said:
			
		

> See you real soon!!!



 Can't wait!!! Here's the first of the LIVE pics. Don't they look happy at 5:30 am?


----------



## rentayenta

And yet more SLC airport fun.


Breakfast: 










And the first ride of the trip: the airport Peoplemover...






You'll basically never see me in a pic as I'm the one taking them all.  

Next stop is a brief layover in Viva Las Vegas. Love a good slot machine.​


----------



## rentayenta

Don't hate me because we're so good looking when waking up at 4 am and corralling 4 kids. Michael thinks I'm nuts for posting these terrible airplane lighting iPhone pics. Clearly I don't care. 
















Here we goooooooo........​


----------



## Misskitty3

I am so excited for you!! (and very envious too!!)


How sweet of your DD's friend to bring you all of those goodies!! That is extremely thoughtful!!

Love the McDonald's and Starbucks breakfast pics.....Most (if not all) our trips starts with Egg Mcmuffins and Starbucks, for sure!

Great plane pics and 4am or not, you all look great!!


Have fun TODAY at WDW!!


----------



## franandaj

Yay! You're on your way to WDW! Have a great time!


----------



## Pixiedust530

I am so excited for you guys.  The early morning plane pics are AWESOME! I mean, when else would kids be smiling that early in the morning.  Hope you guys have a Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious (did I spell that right? ) trip! Lots of Pixiedust...!


----------



## DrMomof3

Super excited for you! Safe travels and Have Fun!

Amanda


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY!  You're on your way.  Have a a great time.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Is that just for AP holders?​



Nope, it's all about timing and luck with those things I think.  We will see!  Like you, if it happens it happens.  I do (of course) hope it happens!



rentayenta said:


> DDs friend made us the cutest thank you gift filled with a sweet card, a Starbucks gift card, some treats for the plane, and fuzzy socks for everyone. She's the best kid with the sweetest mom. She also baked us homemade cookies.
> 
> Michael made a very basic chicken for dinner and we had whatever fruit, bread, etc needed to be eaten.​



Eat spicy tonight!  I can't wait to hear about AoA

Love the departure pictures!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Just popping in to say hi. Received a very loud wake up call from Stitch this morning.  

Heading to MK today. Crew wants to rope drop though they're still sound asleep.  

I've already taken more photos than should be allowed but ill post just a few as I've got to wake up the rest.

Love a beautiful plane ride. Nearly bump free although I did sleep an hour of it:






Not so hidden but darling Mickey in the AoA carpet:






Tandoori chicken with spinach, lentils, basmati, and naan. Very good for food court fare. Landscape of Flavors was nuts.  Lots of variety but a madhouse. 






The Internet is shotty and I keep getting an error message. I'll post more later. It's gorgeous and should be a magical first day at MK. The Fantasyland soft opening is going on so I'll see what my thrill junkies think as most of FL is generally off their radar.​


----------



## kid-at-heart

Looks like I am signing in just in time.  You are visiting during my favorite time of year.   Have fun!

Kate


----------



## Misskitty3

Beautiful plane pic and that Indian food looks amazing!!


----------



## DrMomof3

Welcome to Disney! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on AoA!
Enjoy MK.

Amanda


----------



## melissac

Signing in.  Great report so far


----------



## rentayenta

and  to Kate, Miss Kitty, Melissa, and Amanda. 

I'm laying here absolutely exhausted from a most magical day. 

I wanted to post a few pics before bed. You know that theme-park-thumping/buzzing in your head you get after a long day in the parks? Well on a scale from 1-10, 10 being the highest, it's a 12.  

Alison, I bought WAY too many groceries. The poor bell hop, between cases of Mikes Hard lemonade and loaves of bread, I'm sure he wanted to throttle me. But he was kind and gracious. Love DVC CMs. 

Anyway, I'll leave you all with some THV pics:




























































































I can't say enough about how totally impressed we are with SSR and the THV but because I'm literally falling asleep, the details will have to wait. 

Thanks to everyone who added insight and wisdom into helping me plan this trip!  My family is overjoyed. And we're without self-hatred and celery. 
​


----------



## eandesmom

Ok, that cracks me up (the line up of bags on the counter)






But your fridge is full, you can relax knowing that snackage at any point in time, desires spoken and unspoken, can be met.

And hey, you can always cancel and ADR and just eat up what's left if you feel like it!

Thrilled that the full day 1 in the parks was such a home run.  Love the pics.

Sleep!


----------



## PrincessInOz

The Tree House looks FANTASTIC!

Glad you've got enough groceries.....but are you going to eat it all?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Alison, I bought WAY too many groceries. The poor bell hop, between cases of Mikes Hard lemonade and loaves of bread, I'm sure he wanted to throttle me. But he was kind and gracious. Love DVC CMs.
> 
> I can't say enough about how totally impressed we are with SSR and the THV but because I'm literally falling asleep, the details will have to wait.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who added insight and wisdom into helping me plan this trip!  My family is overjoyed. And we're without self-hatred and celery.
> ​



You know we were the same way on our first DVC vacation.  We had a 1 br at SSR, we had spent the first two nights at Lowe's Royal Pacific and we had a rental car (the same scenario we are looking at for our next vacay) I can't tell you how much stuff she bought.  I don't remember where it was, but the Bell guy who came to help us took one look at the back of our SUV and he went back and got flippy boxes to take up our groceries.  I think we went to Walmart, but we had almost more than enough food, but not enough becuase I remember the day we went to cape canaveral we were supposed to have dinner at Narcoosee's (before the whole deposit thing kicked in) and she said NO WAY on the drive back. So I dropped her off at the room (well tucked her in) and went to publix to get Barber's Chicken Cordon Blue for dinner and Lipton Noodles and some veggies.  So obviously even though we bought a lot of stuff we didn't buy enough dinner!

You THV looks so wonderful!   I hope that you have some wonderful nights drinking that Mike's Hard Lemonade and Guiness out there on the patio, and Girl you need to enjoy that jacuzzi tub (if the THV has enough hot water to fill it!  ) They each have their own hot water system, keep that in mind!


----------



## kaoden39

Love, love, love the tree house!!


----------



## pooh'smate

The THV looks amazing. I am loving all the pictures thank you for posting them.


----------



## melissac

Loved staying a the THV spent 10 days there once.  Only compliant was that we did not have hot water.  was more luke warm.  I called multiple times to and they did come to fix but never seemed to get nice and hot.  How are the buses? We always seem to rent a car and was just wondering how busses run at THV.  Enjoy you wonderful time.


----------



## DrMomof3

Glad you're having an amazing time! I'm dying to check out the Treehouses. We always buy too many groceries.

Amanda


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> ajf1007, I'm so glad you had a good trip! I remember we talked when you first booked and you had some worries.



Thanks!!   Definitely a good trip and all went well!


----------



## ajf1007

rentayenta said:


> Amy. Glad to see you! I am so glad your trip was wonderful. You put so much work into it. Did your mom do BBB too? I'd love to see pics. And first time castle faces cannot be beat. I'm glad everyone is still friendly.
> 
> This time next year? BWV! I can live through you. I really wanted to stay there for a night or two. But I do love AKV. You can't go wrong either way. Is the Wild Africa Trek just for AKV guests? Is it a concierge thing? I haven't heard of the Backstage 7 hour Magic Tour?
> 
> Love traveling with BFFs.  Are you going to do the newsletters again? You're very creative.​




It was a lot of work, but like you, it doesn't feel like work when your doing it!  Mom didn't do BBB, but we were all there, it was a great time!  Then after we were outside and you know the whole, pulling the sword out of the stone?  Well they called my Dad up and had him try and then they pulled Hailey out of the audience and she did it - the look on her face was priceless!  They are evidently still talking about the trip too, which is awesome!  

AKV is our home resort and for some crazy reason, we've never stayed anywhere else!  We just love love it there so I'm thinking this next trip of changing it up!  But who knows...the following year '2014, we were going to do Vero Beach, for our 15th wedding anniversary, but now we are thinking about banking those points and going to London!  So...who knows!

Both the Africa Trek and the Backstage Magic tours are seperate tours, that you pay for.  The Africa Trek looks really cool - check out the website

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/wild-africa-trek/

I don't think I'm going to do a newsletter for this trip coming up - I'm glad you liked the ones I did for the big trip, but I'm trying to keep this next one kinda loooowwww key.  I will be doing a wrap up newsletter, which I'll send you.  I am just waiting to get everyone's pictures then I'll put it together.

- Going back to catch up on your TR!  ​


----------



## ajf1007

All caught up!  YAY!  You're there!  The THV looks awesome and I too am laughing at all of your groceries lined up!  It always starts with the best of intentions and then, you get into the swing of vacation and BAM - you haven't eaten 1/2 of what you bought! Soo funny!  Your weather looks great too, so excited for the next update!  Hope you got some rest though and I loved the early morning travel pics!  We were up at 3 am and on the road at 4 am for our trip - so I get it.  Though 3 am for a WDW vacation vs 3 am for a business trip is a WHOLE different attitude!

Hope your having a great time!


----------



## Pixiedust530

Glad to hear that you guys are having a super time.  The pics of the THV are awesome....loks gorgeous! Enjoy the rest of your trip...I can't wait to hear  more.


----------



## rentayenta

It's 1:32 am and we closed down MK.  I'm going to need a vacation from my vacation. I'm typing this on the bus. 

Great day though with lots of pics to share. Later.  I'm sure I'll be awake eons earlier than everyone so I'll post while enjoying my mug of goodness on the deck. 

Met Jen in WS. Jenna et al was with us too. Love them.

We did grill those pesky brats and dogs for dinner. I'm on a mad crusade to eat ALL of this  food. I even gave a banana away on the bus.  

Must close my eyes but wow, we've done a lot. I'm looking forward to a much less commando day tomorrow. No me gusta commando!​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like a very full day in the Kingdom.

Enjoy your less commando day tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. WDW

I am soooo jealous!!!  Hahaha...I know how much effort and planning you did for this trip and it looks like it all paid off.  

Just got home Sunday and now I'll enjoy WDW again through your trip!  I love the pictures of THV's.  First time I've actually seen them.  And love the pic of al the groceries lined up.

Have a fantastic time; keep those pictures coming!!!


----------



## Pixiedust530

Oh how I aspire to be you...

I totally want to close down the MK!  Hopefully I can convince my other half to do that on our next trip....although I'm quite sure I will get a look like this... HAHAHA!

Btw...reading your updates is totally making me miss my favorite place!


----------



## rentayenta

Just a teaser but guess who got surprised with a cabana at Typhoon Lagoon today?


----------



## jedijill

I'm in...sounds like a fabulous trip so far!

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

It all looks great!  The THV looks like it suits you- I really can't say just how happy I am for you, ESPECIALLY that you will have enough FOOD!


----------



## Native NYer

It was so great to meet you!  

Hope you're having a great time.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Good for you!  Were there any cute cabana boys?


----------



## CarolynK

Just saying "hi!" I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## rentayenta

Sorry I've been slacking here but WOW it's been a fast paced, adventurous trip.

It's our last day at the THV which I have to say have been everything I thought they'd be. Gabby made friends with 2 different bus drivers who've been dropping us off in front of our villa instead of the bus stop- score! 

I've still got so much food, we cancelled ADRs even, bell services will like me when we move. Lol! 

Need coffee bad! 

I'll post some pics and be back to reply properly. 

I hated waiting 3 years between trips but its been totally worth it. And now I can answer SSR/THV transportation questions .​


----------



## rentayenta

Good morning from the pool:







We're grilling burgers and dogs prior to MNSSHP with our friends but before that,  a few drinks by the pool.  

​


----------



## rentayenta

​


----------



## kaoden39

You guys are just too cute!!


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:


> I am so excited for you!! (and very envious too!!)
> 
> 
> How sweet of your DD's friend to bring you all of those goodies!! That is extremely thoughtful!!
> 
> Love the McDonald's and Starbucks breakfast pics.....Most (if not all) our trips starts with Egg Mcmuffins and Starbucks, for sure!
> 
> Great plane pics and 4am or not, you all look great!!
> 
> 
> Have fun TODAY at WDW!!




It was very sweet of her to bring all of the treats, I agree. She's the sweetest child.​



franandaj said:


> Yay! You're on your way to WDW! Have a great time!



it's been very cool Alison! Just back from MNSSHP. I've worn flip flops daily and my feet have been fine. I wear running shoes for 5 hours and my feet are burning.  Back to the Reefs for me.​


Pixiedust530 said:


> I am so excited for you guys.  The early morning plane pics are AWESOME! I mean, when else would kids be smiling that early in the morning.  Hope you guys have a Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious (did I spell that right? ) trip! Lots of Pixiedust...!




Thank you.  The trip has been very Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!! 
​


DrMomof3 said:


> Super excited for you! Safe travels and Have Fun!
> 
> Amanda




Thank you Amanda.​


PrincessInOz said:


> YAY!  You're on your way.  Have a a great time.




Thank you!​


eandesmom said:


> Nope, it's all about timing and luck with those things I think.  We will see!  Like you, if it happens it happens.  I do (of course) hope it happens!
> 
> 
> 
> Eat spicy tonight!  I can't wait to hear about AoA
> 
> Love the departure pictures!!!




I'll post some AoA pics when I get home. It was so very good to meet you and Pat.  I'll post more about our delicious margaritas too.​


eandesmom said:


> Ok, that cracks me up (the line up of bags on the counter)
> 
> 
> But your fridge is full, you can relax knowing that snackage at any point in time, desires spoken and unspoken, can be met.
> 
> And hey, you can always cancel and ADR and just eat up what's left if you feel like it!
> 
> Thrilled that the full day 1 in the parks was such a home run.  Love the pics.
> 
> Sleep!




goodvibes​


PrincessInOz said:


> The Tree House looks FANTASTIC!
> 
> Glad you've got enough groceries.....but are you going to eat it all?




There is no way we'll even make a dent. I totally overbought but we won't go hungry way out here in the wilderness. ​


franandaj said:


> You know we were the same way on our first DVC vacation.  We had a 1 br at SSR, we had spent the first two nights at Lowe's Royal Pacific and we had a rental car (the same scenario we are looking at for our next vacay) I can't tell you how much stuff she bought.  I don't remember where it was, but the Bell guy who came to help us took one look at the back of our SUV and he went back and got flippy boxes to take up our groceries.  I think we went to Walmart, but we had almost more than enough food, but not enough becuase I remember the day we went to cape canaveral we were supposed to have dinner at Narcoosee's (before the whole deposit thing kicked in) and she said NO WAY on the drive back. So I dropped her off at the room (well tucked her in) and went to publix to get Barber's Chicken Cordon Blue for dinner and Lipton Noodles and some veggies.  So obviously even though we bought a lot of stuff we didn't buy enough dinner!
> 
> You THV looks so wonderful!   I hope that you have some wonderful nights drinking that Mike's Hard Lemonade and Guiness out there on the patio, and Girl you need to enjoy that jacuzzi tub (if the THV has enough hot water to fill it!  ) They each have their own hot water system, keep that in mind!




Oh the  groceries........it's been a wonderful stay. I'll give more details later.​


kaoden39 said:


> Love, love, love the tree house!!



They really are quite special.​


pooh'smate said:


> The THV looks amazing. I am loving all the pictures thank you for posting them.



You're very welcome. I have all kinds of thought to share on them.​



melissac said:


> Loved staying a the THV spent 10 days there once.  Only compliant was that we did not have hot water.  was more luke warm.  I called multiple times to and they did come to fix but never seemed to get nice and hot.  How are the buses? We always seem to rent a car and was just wondering how busses run at THV.  Enjoy you wonderful time.




The buses have been good for the most part. Gabby made friends with a few of them so after our long nights they drop us right at our walkway which has been great. We learned another way to the THV from the Grandstand tonight which was cool. I'll give tons more detail later when I don't feel slap happy.​




DrMomof3 said:


> Glad you're having an amazing time! I'm dying to check out the Treehouses. We always buy too many groceries.
> 
> Amanda




So ridiculous the amount of food I bought and brought. The Nutella, pb, and j haven't been opened.​


ajf1007 said:


> It was a lot of work, but like you, it doesn't feel like work when your doing it!  Mom didn't do BBB, but we were all there, it was a great time!  Then after we were outside and you know the whole, pulling the sword out of the stone?  Well they called my Dad up and had him try and then they pulled Hailey out of the audience and she did it - the look on her face was priceless!  They are evidently still talking about the trip too, which is awesome!
> 
> AKV is our home resort and for some crazy reason, we've never stayed anywhere else!  We just love love it there so I'm thinking this next trip of changing it up!  But who knows...the following year '2014, we were going to do Vero Beach, for our 15th wedding anniversary, but now we are thinking about banking those points and going to London!  So...who knows!
> 
> Both the Africa Trek and the Backstage Magic tours are seperate tours, that you pay for.  The Africa Trek looks really cool - check out the website
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/wild-africa-trek/
> 
> I don't think I'm going to do a newsletter for this trip coming up - I'm glad you liked the ones I did for the big trip, but I'm trying to keep this next one kinda loooowwww key.  I will be doing a wrap up newsletter, which I'll send you.  I am just waiting to get everyone's pictures then I'll put it together.
> 
> - Going back to catch up on your TR!





Cool, can't wait to read it.​





ajf1007 said:


> All caught up!  YAY!  You're there!  The THV looks awesome and I too am laughing at all of your groceries lined up!  It always starts with the best of intentions and then, you get into the swing of vacation and BAM - you haven't eaten 1/2 of what you bought! Soo funny!  Your weather looks great too, so excited for the next update!  Hope you got some rest though and I loved the early morning travel pics!  We were up at 3 am and on the road at 4 am for our trip - so I get it.  Though 3 am for a WDW vacation vs 3 am for a business trip is a WHOLE different attitude!
> 
> Hope your having a great time!




My eyes are beginning to close on me.......​



Pixiedust530 said:


> Glad to hear that you guys are having a super time.  The pics of the THV are awesome....loks gorgeous! Enjoy the rest of your trip...I can't wait to hear  more.




Its been such a blast so far!​


PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like a very full day in the Kingdom.
> 
> Enjoy your less commando day tomorrow.




It was much less commando thank you!​


Ms. WDW said:


> I am soooo jealous!!!  Hahaha...I know how much effort and planning you did for this trip and it looks like it all paid off.
> 
> Just got home Sunday and now I'll enjoy WDW again through your trip!  I love the pictures of THV's.  First time I've actually seen them.  And love the pic of al the groceries lined up.
> 
> Have a fantastic time; keep those pictures coming!!!





I'll write a proper report but for now I can hardly manage a pic now and then. ​


Pixiedust530 said:


> Oh how I aspire to be you...
> 
> I totally want to close down the MK!  Hopefully I can convince my other half to do that on our next trip....although I'm quite sure I will get a look like this... HAHAHA!
> 
> Btw...reading your updates is totally making me miss my favorite place!




I'm so glad you're enjoying it.​


jedijill said:


> I'm in...sounds like a fabulous trip so far!
> 
> Jill in CO




​


podsnel said:


> It all looks great!  The THV looks like it suits you- I really can't say just how happy I am for you, ESPECIALLY that you will have enough FOOD!




Girl, it looks like aisle 12. Redick! ​


Native NYer said:


> It was so great to meet you!
> 
> Hope you're having a great time.





 It was so good meeting you too. Glad you made it back safe.​


PrincessInOz said:


> Good for you!  Were there any cute cabana boys?




 Actually there was. When I asked Gabby her favorite part of TL she said the cute lifeguards ​


CarolynK said:


> Just saying "hi!" I hope you have a great time!!



​



kaoden39 said:


> You guys are just too cute!!





Thank you Michele. ​


----------



## Ms. WDW

rentayenta said:


> Good morning from the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're grilling burgers and dogs prior to MNSSHP with our friends but before that,  a few drinks by the pool.
> 
> ​



Love it!    I know exactly where you're sitting!!   I love SSR.


----------



## Ms. WDW

rentayenta said:


> ​



GREAT pictures!!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Ms. WDW said:


> GREAT pictures!!!!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Love the photos.  You guys look great!!!


----------



## Misskitty3

Love your costumes!


----------



## rentayenta

Ms. WDW said:
			
		

> GREAT pictures!!!!



I love SSR! I don't understand an inkling of the SSR hate. It was fabulous! Kids loved the pool party. Artist Palette had good food and took our TiW card. The busses were good. Drivers were great. Bell services earned their keep. $30 tip for drop off as we has so many groceries  We didn't end up trying The Turf Club....the best laid plans ​


----------



## rentayenta

Ms. WDW said:
			
		

> GREAT pictures!!!!



 The party was a blast and I've got a ton of pics!​


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

>



Thank you! Simple yet effective. We saw some very elaborate costumes.​


----------



## rentayenta

kid-at-heart said:
			
		

> Love the photos.  You guys look great!!!



Thank you. I had a heck of a time with Mr.  Incredible keeping his mask on. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:
			
		

> Love your costumes!



Thank you 



We're on the bus now to check into Kidani after some lunch and shopping in DTD. It's a hot one today, hottest so far. It's AK tonight for some EE in the dark. 


Thanks everyone for reading along still.​


----------



## disfanforlife

Just found your report and love it!!! I was feeling kind of disney deprived as we usually go every year in November and we are not going this year. GASP - we are going on a cruise in December instead. So, I am living vicariously through trip reports. Love your pics!!!! I have never done a trip report, but I love to plan and research everything about Disney. I always say half of the fun is in the planning and the anticipation. Have a great time!


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

rentayenta said:


> ​



Hey my Lovely, your FB pics have tempted me back to the Dis and how happy am I that they have.  Love love love your MNSSHP pics are fab and I can't wait to hear all about it.  You have seriously perked up my Saturday, I stayed up way too late last night drinking and putting the world to rights  and needed some frivolous fun...not the SNP Conference that DH is glued to even though it's just rehashing what we were talking about til quarter to three this morning  Anyway thank you again and I can't wait for the next post


----------



## franandaj

Your costumes are great!  I don't understand the SSR hate either, but to each his own!  I hope your stay at Kidani works out to be a little more relaxing.  I'm getting tired just reading about your trip!   


Ellen, do you think #8 was with Jenny in her kitchen too?


----------



## rentayenta

2ScottishPrincesses said:


> Hey my Lovely, your FB pics have tempted me back to the Dis and how happy am I that they have.  Love love love your MNSSHP pics are fab and I can't wait to hear all about it.  You have seriously perked up my Saturday, I stayed up way too late last night drinking and putting the world to rights  and needed some frivolous fun...not the SNP Conference that DH is glued to even though it's just rehashing what we were talking about til quarter to three this morning  Anyway thank you again and I can't wait for the next post





   Oh my friend, this has been one hell of an amazing trip. I'm so glad you're enjoying the FB pics. They're easier to upload then to here but I have a ton from the real camera. I've got the WDW fever bad!​




disfanforlife said:


> Just found your report and love it!!! I was feeling kind of disney deprived as we usually go every year in November and we are not going this year. GASP - we are going on a cruise in December instead. So, I am living vicariously through trip reports. Love your pics!!!! I have never done a trip report, but I love to plan and research everything about Disney. I always say half of the fun is in the planning and the anticipation. Have a great time!





 I'm glad you're enjoying it. We're having a ball. Tonight is dinner at Boma. I'll try to post more pics soon.​


franandaj said:


> Your costumes are great!  I don't understand the SSR hate either, but to each his own!  I hope your stay at Kidani works out to be a little more relaxing.  I'm getting tired just reading about your trip!
> 
> 
> Ellen, do you think #8 was with Jenny in her kitchen too?



 We've relaxed at Kidani a ton Alison. And what's #8? 


I will be hard pressed to not make AKV a part of every trip. The vibe is so soothing. I know it's all *staged* but I don't care, this places exudes happiness. 


Off to jump in the shower after a great day at Blizzard Beach. We're going to end up with an unused day on our park hoppers.  Now that's what I call relaxing. 


We stayed away from F&W this weekend because according to reliable sources, it really was full of drunks. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Here are a few pics. The first set are from our night cap and bread service from Sanaa on AKV arrival night. 

The next set are from our balcony over the last hour. Unreal.

Black Pearl Oro and a Chocolate Martini made into a warm coffee drink:























Dinner time from the balcony of villa 7614:















​


----------



## jenna

Found your trip report!! It's been giving me something to read on the way home. What a fantastic time we all had. Definitely going through post Disney depression right now.  I can't wait to read about the rest of the trip & relive the memories!!


----------



## rentayenta

jenna said:
			
		

> Found your trip report!! It's been giving me something to read on the way home. What a fantastic time we all had. Definitely going through post Disney depression right now.  I can't wait to read about the rest of the trip & relive the memories!!



 and  I've got a ton of pics too and can't wait for Photopass. We just love you guys! Disney just isn't Disney without the Masters. xoxo I'm going to post our MK ones on FB after dinner if the magic glow cubes don't do me in! 

Feel free to chime in. 

I don't even want to think about my PDD  But we've got next June to look forward to!​


----------



## franandaj

Love the pictures from Sanaa and of the savannah!  I really hope we get to go in January, your pictures are making me homesick!



rentayenta said:


> We've relaxed at Kidani a ton Alison. And what's #8? ​



I won't spoil the fun of it, but just before you left you started to read Ellen's Kauai/Aulani TR and I think when you get back and catch up, you will laugh about your groceries when you get to that point of the report.  If she wants to let you know, she can clue you in, but it was a humourous part of her trip.  As you were talking about how the bell staff will be happy with you when you left, it reminded me of that.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love to pictures of the naan and dips from Sanaa.

I'd Love to be able to stay at AKL sometime.  Oh well, something to aim for.


----------



## dvc at last !

Saw your TR and loved the title so---here I am !
Looks like a great vacation being enjoyed by all.  I love seeing the pics also.
There is so much to do and never enough time for all you want to do.
You need a vacation after the vacation.  Glad you had enough food !
I tend to over purchase food too !
Enjoy !
Waiting for more...


----------



## rentayenta

I'll reply to you all in the morning and I'm so happy you're all still with me. I just had to share this before going to bed....

Bought this little guy after Boma tonight to remind me of this amazing trip.






Crawled into bed to find these outside my window. I hope you can see them. I took the picture without a flash as not to scare them and enhanced with my phone's app. They are all sitting now. 

I'll never get to sleep if the animals don't settle down.


----------



## CarolynK

Love the plant! I have always looked longingly at the Bonsai trees in the Japan pavilion but I am afraid I would kill it!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I think I can definitely make out 1 giraffe...and quite possibly a second one.  Either that or the second one is a tree (and not a bonsai)...or both a giraffe and a tree.


----------



## Ms. WDW

Love the plant and I definately see a giraffe.  How cool....

Would love to see the pic's on FB.  How does one find you?  That's if you don't mind my "friending" you.  You can send the info via a PM if that makes you more comfortable.


----------



## Pixiedust530

It sounds like you are having an AMAZING trip....to say the least! AKL looks beautiful....and giraffes right outside...how cool!  I can't wait to see more pics and hear  more details.  After reading along with you I my list of things to try, places to stay, and things to do is getting much longer!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow!  What a great trip, and report!


----------



## rentayenta

Crazy, hot crowded day in MK but guess what? We've got to go back for Wishes. But first, cereal on the deck with my goofy son:







This photo typifies this trip; relaxing some days and rope dropping others. And some days had a little of both. 

I am going to miss this place!

Thanks all for reading. Tomorrow is our last day and I promise to not be so random in my posting. ​


----------



## kaoden39

Have a blow out for your last bit of time there!!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> Have a blow out for your last bit of time there!!



 We plan on it! Waiting for the bus to MK right now. Tomorrow is the girls' YES class and then we'll end with F&W. 

I believe ME will arrive Wed around noon.  My case of PDD is going to be severe ​


----------



## Ms. WDW

rentayenta said:


> Crazy, hot crowded day in MK but guess what? We've got to go back for Wishes. But first, cereal on the deck with my goofy son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo typifies this trip; relaxing some days and rope dropping others. And some days had a little of both.
> 
> I am going to miss this place!
> 
> Thanks all for reading. Tomorrow is our last day and I promise to not be so random in my posting. ​


  I have so enjoyed your trip report and all these fantastic pictures.  I hope you enjoy your last day.  Just remember...you can always come back.  Safe trip if I don't get back on!


----------



## jenna

rentayenta said:


> We plan on it! Waiting for the bus to MK right now. Tomorrow is the girls' YES class and then we'll end with F&W.
> 
> I believe ME will arrive Wed around noon.  My case of PDD is going to be severe ​



Enjoy your last day!! And  I know exactly how you feel about PDD. So let's not think about that & start planning the next trip!! 

I got the e-mail from DVC yesterday about the special deal on the cruise on Fantasy from now until early December.... If only we didn't just get back from this trip, I think I could've convinced Nate to go.


----------



## eandesmom

Have a great last day!



jenna said:


> Enjoy your last day!! And  I know exactly how you feel about PDD. So let's not think about that & start planning the next trip!!
> 
> I got the e-mail from DVC yesterday about the special deal on the cruise on Fantasy from now until early December.... If only we didn't just get back from this trip, I think I could've convinced Nate to go.



Planning the next trip is the only cure for PDD!  It was great to meet you Jenna


----------



## jenna

eandesmom said:


> Planning the next trip is the only cure for PDD!  It was great to meet you Jenna


It was great to meet you also!! I wish we could've spent more time together, but when Emma started to have her meltdown, I knew I had to get her out of there.  Nate always says that kids shouldn't be allowed at Disney.


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

Awwwww hope you're all having a magical last day my Lovely and I concur the only way to deal with PDD is to plan your next trip.  That's what I've been doing since we came back three years ago and the next trip won't be until at least May/Jun 2014 or else find some kindred souls who are going and live vicariously through their trip reports


----------



## pooh'smate

I can't wait to hear if the girls enjoyed the YES class. I am sure they did but Lexi really wants to do one next year. 

Also 2ScottishPrincesses it is good to see you here again.


----------



## jenna

pooh'smate said:


> I can't wait to hear if the girls enjoyed the YES class. I am sure they did but Lexi really wants to do one next year.
> 
> Also 2ScottishPrincesses it is good to see you here again.


My kids & their cousins did the same YES class in August that Jenny's kids did this trip. They enjoyed it (and probably would have enjoyed it even more if they hadn't done EMH until 1am the night before.) I would highly recommend it. Even on this trip, when they rode the safari, they were telling me about the behaviors they had looked for during the class & facts on the animals. I think Lexi would love it!


----------



## jenna

2ScottishPrincesses said:


> Awwwww hope you're all having a magical last day my Lovely and I concur the only way to deal with PDD is to plan your next trip.  That's what I've been doing since we came back three years ago and the next trip won't be until at least May/Jun 2014 or else find some kindred souls who are going and live vicariously through their trip reports



Ohh, pick June 2014!! That's when we plan on taking our kids back to WDW. After this trip, we have decided that it has become too difficult to pull them out of school. Especially Jon. He ended up not going to school yesterday because he made himself physically sick worrying about not having all of his work completed. I think it was a combo of exhaustion & stress but I kept him home to rest & finish his work.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:
			
		

> I can't wait to hear if the girls enjoyed the YES class. I am sure they did but Lexi really wants to do one next year.
> 
> Also 2ScottishPrincesses it is good to see you here again.



Michael text and said the YES class was okay, worth saving $660, but 14 is far too old. Girls said 10 should be the max! 

 I agree Jenna, no more school trips. June 2014 sounds perfect! 

At our last AKV pool party. BINGO! 

Cynthia and Jen it was great to meet you both.​


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

pooh'smate said:


> I
> Also 2ScottishPrincesses it is good to see you here again.





jenna said:


> Ohh, pick June 2014!! That's when we plan on taking our kids back to WDW. After this trip, we have decided that it has become too difficult to pull them out of school. Especially Jon. He ended up not going to school yesterday because he made himself physically sick worrying about not having all of his work completed. I think it was a combo of exhaustion & stress but I kept him home to rest & finish his work.



thank you for the lovely welcome back, it's fab to be back 

Jenna it could possibly be beginning of June dependent on when Becci & Sarah's final Higher's are, they tend to schedule the advanced Highers for the end of the exams and they're both planning on sitting at least a couple of Advanced (all going well with this schools years Highers of cours) That's a big part of why we didn't come this year as we had no idea until last October how intense the exam years are, there is no way we could have taken her out of school and even if we had she would have been studying full pelt whilst on holiday which defeats the purpose.  Poor wee Jon hope he feels more relaxed soon, he's a clever boy and I'm sure he'll be caught up quick smart


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

rentayenta said:


> I agree Jenna, no more school trips. June 2014 sounds perfect! ​




BRAW!!!!!!!!​


----------



## eandesmom

jenna said:


> It was great to meet you also!! I wish we could've spent more time together, but when Emma started to have her meltdown, I knew I had to get her out of there.  Nate always says that kids shouldn't be allowed at Disney.



Aww, poor Emma.  She just wanted to go to America!

It isn't a trip without at least one meltdown.


----------



## rentayenta

Jenna I was completely oblivious to any meltdown- poor thing. It must have been my orange blood margarita from La Cava.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Michael text and said the YES class was okay, worth saving $660, but 14 is far too old. Girls said 10 should be the max!
> 
> I agree Jenna, no more school trips. June 2014 sounds perfect!
> 
> At our last AKV pool party. BINGO!
> 
> Cynthia and Jen it was great to meet you both.​




oh that's good to know, but disappointing since all the boys will be 13-17 on our next trip so maybe YES isn't an option?​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:
			
		

> oh that's good to know, but disappointing since all the boys will be 13-17 on our next trip so maybe YES isn't an option?



They basically took one for the team according to Michael. He said to err on the low end of the age range, not high.

Off for a final pool game of Disney trivia and then some King Pin trading. 

Ending with a bang at F&W!​


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

rentayenta said:


> They basically took one for the team according to Michael. He said to err on the low end of the age range, not high.
> 
> Off for a final pool game of Disney trivia and then some King Pin trading.
> 
> Ending with a bang at F&W!​



OOOOOOOH what booths are you visiting.....go on make us all jealous


----------



## pooh'smate

jenna said:


> My kids & their cousins did the same YES class in August that Jenny's kids did this trip. They enjoyed it (and probably would have enjoyed it even more if they hadn't done EMH until 1am the night before.) I would highly recommend it. Even on this trip, when they rode the safari, they were telling me about the behaviors they had looked for during the class & facts on the animals. I think Lexi would love it!





rentayenta said:


> Michael text and said the YES class was okay, worth saving $660, but 14 is far too old. Girls said 10 should be the max!
> 
> I agree Jenna, no more school trips. June 2014 sounds perfect!
> 
> At our last AKV pool party. BINGO!
> 
> Cynthia and Jen it was great to meet you both.​






Lexi will be 8 on our next trip so it sounds like she will be the perfect age.​


----------



## Ms. WDW

rentayenta said:


> They basically took one for the team according to Michael. He said to err on the low end of the age range, not high.
> 
> Off for a final pool game of Disney trivia and then some King Pin trading.
> 
> Ending with a bang at F&W!​


Oooohhh have a Red Stagg Lemonade for me!!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> They basically took one for the team according to Michael. He said to err on the low end of the age range, not high.
> 
> Off for a final pool game of Disney trivia and then some King Pin trading.
> 
> Ending with a bang at F&W!​



If you have pics of King Pin, I'd love to see!  Fairly sure I met him on Sunday at the Yacht Club gift shop!  Traded with him for something cool for Evan but I don't recall what it was.  He was a riot and a half.


----------



## rentayenta

CarolynK said:


> Love the plant! I have always looked longingly at the Bonsai trees in the Japan pavilion but I am afraid I would kill it!




 It gives me such a happy feeling. I bought it from Kidani and now Michael is making mad fun of me because now I've got to carry it on.​



PrincessInOz said:


> I think I can definitely make out 1 giraffe...and quite possibly a second one.  Either that or the second one is a tree (and not a bonsai)...or both a giraffe and a tree.




there were 3 giraffes. It's looks completely dark to me but darn from my phone, with the edited enhancement feature, they're fairly clear. Must not transfer from my phone to Photobucket as well.​


Ms. WDW said:


> Love the plant and I definately see a giraffe.  How cool....
> 
> Would love to see the pic's on FB.  How does one find you?  That's if you don't mind my "friending" you.  You can send the info via a PM if that makes you more comfortable.



i will message you. ​


Pixiedust530 said:


> It sounds like you are having an AMAZING trip....to say the least! AKL looks beautiful....and giraffes right outside...how cool!  I can't wait to see more pics and hear  more details.  After reading along with you I my list of things to try, places to stay, and things to do is getting much longer!




 It really was such a terrific trip.  I've got so many photos to share between my phone and camera. I promise to return to my photo heavy style. AKV is amazing! I am a believer. I can't imagine staying anywhere else.​


bobbiwoz said:


> Wow!  What a great trip, and report!




Thanks Bobbi. We never did make it to the TOWL for Wishes, did you? How was it?​


Ms. WDW said:


> I have so enjoyed your trip report and all these fantastic pictures.  I hope you enjoy your last day.  Just remember...you can always come back.  Safe trip if I don't get back on!



we. Had a wonderful last day. On the bus ride back from Epcot, I was explaining to Michael just how much I learned about visiting WDW and I am a resort and park person, my commando days are long gone. Not sure if I'm older or wiser or a combo. ​


eandesmom said:


> Have a great last day!
> 
> 
> 
> Planning the next trip is the only cure for PDD!  It was great to meet you Jenna




Oh girl, 2014 is on the books. WDW!​


2ScottishPrincesses said:


> Awwwww hope you're all having a magical last day my Lovely and I concur the only way to deal with PDD is to plan your next trip.  That's what I've been doing since we came back three years ago and the next trip won't be until at least May/Jun 2014 or else find some kindred souls who are going and live vicariously through their trip reports




We're in girl! June 2014. Jenna too. ​



pooh'smate said:


> I can't wait to hear if the girls enjoyed the YES class. I am sure they did but Lexi really wants to do one next year.
> 
> Also 2ScottishPrincesses it is good to see you here again.



I think I mentioned they felt it was too young for them but they were in the high end of the age range. They said Joshua at 11 would also have found it boring. But ya know what? It's fine they took one for the team. ​




2ScottishPrincesses said:


> BRAW!!!!!!!!




 ​


eandesmom said:


> oh that's good to know, but disappointing since all the boys will be 13-17 on our next trip so maybe YES isn't an option?




Way too old Cynthia. Chloe and Mikayla were bored They didn't complain by any means just gave an honest  opinion.​


2ScottishPrincesses said:


> OOOOOOOH what booths are you visiting.....go on make us all jealous



We hit as many as we could handle. I took a ton of pics so I'll post them. I've got the chubby tires for sure.​


pooh'smate said:


> Lexi will be 8 on our next trip so it sounds like she will be the perfect age.




Yes, 8 sounds about right.​


Ms. WDW said:


> Oooohhh have a Red Stagg Lemonade for me!!




Michael did. ​


eandesmom said:


> If you have pics of King Pin, I'd love to see!  Fairly sure I met him on Sunday at the Yacht Club gift shop!  Traded with him for something cool for Evan but I don't recall what it was.  He was a riot and a half.




Michael took pics. He rolled out a swatch of red carpet and the kids stood on it while they traded. They all loved it. 


I'm pooped, packed, and ready (well not really) to go home. I've got tons of photos and will start transferring them from phone to comp.​


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Love to pictures of the naan and dips from Sanaa.
> 
> I'd Love to be able to stay at AKL sometime.  Oh well, something to aim for.




The bread service was fabulous and not expensive.  The drinks were also good, perfect for the end of the day.​


franandaj said:


> Love the pictures from Sanaa and of the savannah!  I really hope we get to go in January, your pictures are making me homesick!
> 
> 
> 
> I won't spoil the fun of it, but just before you left you started to read Ellen's Kauai/Aulani TR and I think when you get back and catch up, you will laugh about your groceries when you get to that point of the report.  If she wants to let you know, she can clue you in, but it was a humourous part of her trip.  As you were talking about how the bell staff will be happy with you when you left, it reminded me of that.




Alison, I have fallen in love with AKV, Kidani specifically. DH and Gabby like Jambo better, Joshua and I prefer Kidani, and Chloe just thinks we're nuts for even having the conversation. ​


dvc at last ! said:


> Saw your TR and loved the title so---here I am !
> Looks like a great vacation being enjoyed by all.  I love seeing the pics also.
> There is so much to do and never enough time for all you want to do.
> You need a vacation after the vacation.  Glad you had enough food !
> I tend to over purchase food too !
> Enjoy !
> Waiting for more...



 Thanks for joining in. I promise to clean this report up. It feels fragmented like my brain right now.   I am leaving so much food for Mousekeeping or Bell Services, whoever wants it. ​


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad your trip was awesome, part of me is jealous because I would have loved to sipped and strolled around Epcot with you, but it wasn't in the cards.  There is no way that I could have made it through these last few weeks if there had been a vacation in there.

We need to cut some things out of our life for now and that is going to happen because we need some "us" time or I am going to lose my freakin mind!  

I can't wait for you to get back and start the real TR now!  I'll look forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Hope you had a great last day.  And as I'm not on FB, I am already looking forward to the TR.

Safe travels home.


----------



## Ms. WDW

Safe trip home.  I SO know how you feel today, but you always have us to help pass the time by until 2014 rolls around!  

I've met so many wonderful people here that I don't know what I would do if I didn't have my Disney Family to help me through the months until I get "to my happy place again".  

Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful adventure with us and I so look forward to the rest of the pictures/report.


----------



## pooh'smate

Have safe travels today and while I am sad for you that your vacation is over I am excited to read all about your magical trip.


----------



## rentayenta

Just a few quick pictures as we say goodbye. Thank you for the safe travel vibes everyone.


----------



## Uncle Remus

Can I just say thanks for a fabulous trip report, it was like a mini Disney vacation for Jen and me.  

Hey PIO, AJ


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

rentayenta said:


> Oh girl, 2014 is on the books. WDW!​
> 
> 
> 
> We're in girl! June 2014. Jenna too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hit as many as we could handle. I took a ton of pics so I'll post them. I've got the chubby tires for sure.​
> 
> I'm pooped, packed, and ready (well not really) to go home. I've got tons of photos and will start transferring them from phone to comp. [/CENTER]



SUPERB my Lovely, this trip is going to happen this time and financial security and my children's educational welfare will not stand in my way "As God is my witness, they're not going to lick me. I'm going to live through this (Disney famine) and when it's all over, I'll never be (Disney) hungry again" ...even if I have to sell an organ to get there .

Canny wait for the swally porn pics 

Safe trip home to all


----------



## rentayenta

Uncle Remus said:
			
		

> Can I just say thanks for a fabulous trip report, it was like a mini Disney vacation for Jen and me.
> 
> Hey PIO, AJ



Thanks! There's more, don't run away just yet. ​


----------



## rentayenta

2ScottishPrincesses said:
			
		

> SUPERB my Lovely, this trip is going to happen this time and financial security and my children's educational welfare will not stand in my way "As God is my witness, they're not going to lick me. I'm going to live through this (Disney famine) and when it's all over, I'll never be (Disney) hungry again" ...even if I have to sell an organ to get there .
> 
> Canny wait for the swally porn pics
> 
> Safe trip home to all



I took a ton of food and swalley porn pics! Jenna and I have been nailing down 2014 June dates.  It's ON!​


----------



## rentayenta

As I sit here with a 2.5 hour layover in Pensacola, Florida aka lower Alabama, it occurs me to me that there's no time like the present to officially move this to a post trip report. I put you to sleep with my uber long pre-trip report, kept you engaged with my mini live report, and now it's time for the whole enchilada, the big ragu....drumroll.....the post trip report. I will try like a mutha to keep on task but can't promise 100% that there won't be random pics thrown in as DH uploads them from the camera. Can't push a man/hubby/SO, ya know?  

I'm thinking the best place to begin is with our plans. Who wants to guess how many ADRs we kept? Did we stick to our park plans? Did we swim at AoA or hit MK for EMH on arrival night? Did I get my coveted party pics? There will be a prize at the end. Ooooo....a prize! 

*Saturday 10/13:*
- arrive WDW, stay AoA one night, swim, food court at AoA which is supposed to be varied and tasty. So excited!  Now that we're arriving at MCO at 4:30, we'll have time to swim. I really want to hear the underwater sound effects. Such a cool feature. We may do MK's EMH that night as they'll be open until midnight but we'll see how everyone is feeling. 

*Sunday 10/14:*
- breakfast at AoA
- check out and into THV 
- MK, CS
- 50s PT all 11 of us 
- MGM for EMH

*Monday 10/15:*
- sleep in 
- Epcot, F&W- Jen cubed 
- break
- MK for EMH with fireworks

*Tuesday 10/16:*
- Typhoon Lagoon, CS
- Turf Club for dinner post water parks
- DTD for a little shopping 

*Wed 10/17:*
- AK rope drop, CS
- break
- WS EMH, Rose and Crown or F&W, Illuminations

*Thurs 10/18:*
- sleep in 
- DIS meet at 1:30? I'm going to try 
- BBQ tri tip before MK, all 11 of us 
- MK MNSSHP, fireworks and parade along with trick or treating. I'd also like to get the magic ghost and carriage Photopass shots. 

*Friday 10/19:*
- check out and into AKV
- Blizzard Beach, CS
- Saana and AKV activities that evening 

*Saturday 10/20:*
- MGM EMH
- pool break, grill by pool for lunch
- AK. It's open until 8:00 tonight. EE in the dark is a total must do  

*Sunday 10/21:*
- Epcot FW 
- break
- Boma before EMH 
- MGM EMH, Fantasmic!

*Monday 10/22:*
- breakfast with Cynthia 
- Brunch in the villa for the others 
- MK 
- Kona Cafe
- MK EMH, MSEP 

*Tuesday 10/23:*
- YES at AK, CS
- break
- 6:00 pm Mixology seminar with Cherry Heering and Xante and I haven't tried either. 
- Epcot to eat around the World or Via Napoli

*Wed 10/24:*
- pack
- cry
- check out
- Boma for a late breakfast or DTD for an early lunch depending on if United messes with our flights again. 
-United home. 

As we left home for our 7:15 am flight from SLC to Vegas to MCO we were all pumped. As previous photos show, we aren't all morning people  Page 8 has some pics. I won't bore you with reposting them. Who needs to see a half eaten Egg McMuffin twice anyway? Here are a few more from the flight.

Mmmm, delicious on flight goodies:






Joshua watching Monsters Inc, getting in that Disney mood and for his MNSSHP costume:






On the Orlando airline metro:






And finally the image we ALL yearn to see, well those of us who drive anyway.  We were line #6:






I swear to you DH turned and said to me, I thought we were going to Saratoga Springs? Has that man heard nothing I've said over the past 6 months?  I said, let me spell this out for you o n e....m o r e....t i m e...He likes it when I talk super slow. 

Him: so what's the plan?
Me: we're staying at AoA for a night, then SSR, then AKV.
Him: what the hell is AoA?
Me: A r t...o f.....A n i m a t i o n.
Him: oh yeah, that new place.
Me: yes, the new place
Him: why are we only staying there one night? 
Me: it's not DVC and I just want to check it out
Him: (suspicious look) um ok

Seriously! 

And finally, what we'd all been waiting for......a waters parks bus?  Okay, it'll do.






And of course the best tv around, the ME tv. 






More pics to come....I've got a plane to catch! ​


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> I swear to you DH turned and said to me, I thought we were gong to Saratoga Springs? Has that man heard nothing I've said over the past 6 months?



 

BEYOND priceless.

So I found this late this afternoon - I have no clue how I missed it but glad I'm here now - I'm on page six but sneaked a peek to the last page.  Couldn't resist.  

Loving every minute of it.  It's totally made my day go from crappy to wonderful.   

You're getting flowers because the dam@ DIS keeps moving my smilies!


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> ]​




Aaah.  What a wonderful shot.  LOVE it.  Sighing.  



podsnel said:


> And you are going to LOOOOOOOOVE EE at night- please put that at the top of your must dos- it is SUCH a blast AND so different at night!



So true Ellen.  

Such a different experience.  Since I'm only only page six or seven I have no idea if you got it in.  I'm hoping.  

All of AK has such a mystical, magical feeling at night.  



rentayenta said:


> As you can see there was a lot of kissing and hugging going on. Love Captain Jack planting one on Gabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



PRICELESS.  .   



rentayenta said:


> Let's put it this way. I've had one steak fry, one thin mint and a milligram of Ativan.  DH called to see about food and my response was: spicy. *This may be my first DIS buzzy post.* ​




That's okay with Ativan.  Some people write buzzy DIS posts and they can't even blame drugs.   




rentayenta said:


> girlie!  I know right?! Longest countdown ever!  *I should be embarrassed but I'm too excited.*
> ​




I LOVED this line!  So funny and cute.  

Can't wait to get caught up.  ​


----------



## Uncle Remus

rentayenta said:


> Thanks! There's more, don't run away just yet. ​



Oh, you're doing your post trip report here, good, I won't feel like I'm stalking ya!


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Him: so what's the plan?
> Me: we're staying at AoA for a night, then SSR, then AKV.
> Him: what the hell is AoA?
> Me: A r t...o f.....A n i m a t i o n.
> Him: oh yeah, that new place.
> Me: yes, the new place
> *Him: why are we only staying there one night?
> Me: it's not DVC and I just want to check it out
> Him: (suspicious look) um ok*
> 
> Seriously! ​





My DH does not listen properly; but at least he knows better than ask questions like this!  (He's been twacked too many times in the past...)





Uncle Remus said:


> Can I just say thanks for a fabulous trip report, it was like a mini Disney vacation for Jen and me.
> 
> Hey PIO, AJ





  Nice to 'see' ya.  Hope you and Jen are okay....and feel free to come and stalk my PTR/TR thread on the Disneyland subforum.  AJ and I are doing a DisMeet in about a week!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I swear to you DH turned and said to me, I thought we were gong to Saratoga Springs? Has that man heard nothing I've said over the past 6 months?  I said, let me spell this out for you o n e....m o r e....t i m e...He likes it when I talk super slow.
> 
> Him: so what's the plan?
> Me: we're staying at AoA for a night, then SSR, then AKV.
> Him: what the hell is AoA?
> Me: A r t...o f.....A n i m a t i o n.
> Him: oh yeah, that new place.
> Me: yes, the new place
> Him: why are we only staying there one night?
> Me: it's not DVC and I just want to check it out
> Him: (suspicious look) um ok
> 
> Seriously!
> 
> And finally, what we'd all been waiting for......a waters parks bus?  Okay, it'll do.​



Fran and I often have moments like this, but she usually has an ideaa of where we are staying, but sometimes, she forgets which trip we're on since I usually have two in the works at any given time.

However, she STILL keeps asking me when the cruise leaves!     We're down to 30 days and our FE is closed.  She still doesn't realize we leave a few days after Thanksgiving.

Cant wait to hear what you decide to do.  I'm guessing from your early trip exhaustion level, y'all choose MK EMH!


----------



## Uncle Remus

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice to 'see' ya.  Hope you and Jen are okay....and feel free to come and stalk my PTR/TR thread on the Disneyland subforum.  AJ and I are doing a DisMeet in about a week!



Oh how cool, I will, I will!


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

rentayenta said:


> I took a ton of food and swalley porn pics! Jenna and I have been nailing down 2014 June dates.  It's ON!​



 BRING ON THE PICS  

Big D thinks I'm a mentalist talking about our hols for June2014 ...do I care? NOT A JOT  What dates are you guys thinking about?  I've been looking at Becci's exam timetable for Apr-Jun2013 and trying to work out when she & Sarah will have sat their last exams by....this of course is totally rediculous because A they may change the order of the exams around B we don't know if they have passed the Highers they're doing NEXT YEAR yet so that will determine if they need to resit or if they get a high enough grade to do the Advanced Highers they're planning and C they could (and probably will) change their minds about what courses they want to do next year  PHEW yeah maybe Big D's right I am a mentalist


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

Loving your opening post by the way


----------



## dvc at last !

Gotta love the conversation with your husband - waiting for ME -
thinking he was going to SSR  !
Do you think sometimes they only hear what they want to  ?
" Yes, Dear "  !


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I swear to you DH turned and said to me, I thought we were going to Saratoga Springs? Has that man heard nothing I've said over the past 6 months?  I said, let me spell this out for you o n e....m o r e....t i m e...He likes it when I talk super slow.
> 
> Him: so what's the plan?
> Me: we're staying at AoA for a night, then SSR, then AKV.
> Him: what the hell is AoA?
> Me: A r t...o f.....A n i m a t i o n.
> Him: oh yeah, that new place.
> Me: yes, the new place
> Him: why are we only staying there one night?
> Me: it's not DVC and I just want to check it out
> Him: (suspicious look) um ok
> 
> Seriously!



That is priceless!  Jeff does stuff like that ALL the time!

Welcome home, reentry sucks!


----------



## Native NYer

Welcome home Jenny!  
Time to start planning the next trip.


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:


> BEYOND priceless.
> 
> So I found this late this afternoon - I have no clue how I missed it but glad I'm here now - I'm on page six but sneaked a peek to the last page.  Couldn't resist.
> 
> Loving every minute of it.  It's totally made my day go from crappy to wonderful.
> 
> You're getting flowers because the dam@ DIS keeps moving my smilies!





 I'm happy you're enjoying my report. ​


lisaviolet said:


> Aaah.  What a wonderful shot.  LOVE it.  Sighing.
> 
> 
> 
> So true Ellen.
> 
> Such a different experience.  Since I'm only only page six or seven I have no idea if you got it in.  I'm hoping.
> 
> All of AK has such a mystical, magical feeling at night.
> 
> 
> 
> PRICELESS.  .
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay with Ativan.  Some people write buzzy DIS posts and they can't even blame drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED this line!  So funny and cute.
> 
> Can't wait to get caught up.




I wish I was buzzy posting right now.  Today was the first day home. It was like a punch to the gut. Work, snow, and a dirty house; when can I go back to my happy place? 

AK is my second favorite park right behind MK. I will get into this in greater detail but I love AK.​


Uncle Remus said:


> Oh, you're doing your post trip report here, good, I won't feel like I'm stalking ya!



It's election time. My blocked list isn't nearly what it used to be since the implementation of the no politics here on the DIS. I need a good stalking. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> My DH does not listen properly; but at least he knows better than ask questions like this!  (He's been twacked too many times in the past...)




I was gobsmacked. ​


franandaj said:


> Fran and I often have moments like this, but she usually has an ideaa of where we are staying, but sometimes, she forgets which trip we're on since I usually have two in the works at any given time.
> 
> However, she STILL keeps asking me when the cruise leaves!     We're down to 30 days and our FE is closed.  She still doesn't realize we leave a few days after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Cant wait to hear what you decide to do.  I'm guessing from your early trip exhaustion level, y'all choose MK EMH!




30 days?   That's fabulous. What are you putting on your FE? I havent been on a DC yet but those FE look fun.

You do plan a lot. Maybe I do too? Should I give Michael the benefit of the doubt? 


Nope. he simply doesn't listen. ​


----------



## rentayenta

2ScottishPrincesses said:


> BRING ON THE PICS
> 
> Big D thinks I'm a mentalist talking about our hols for June2014 ...do I care? NOT A JOT  What dates are you guys thinking about?  I've been looking at Becci's exam timetable for Apr-Jun2013 and trying to work out when she & Sarah will have sat their last exams by....this of course is totally rediculous because A they may change the order of the exams around B we don't know if they have passed the Highers they're doing NEXT YEAR yet so that will determine if they need to resit or if they get a high enough grade to do the Advanced Highers they're planning and C they could (and probably will) change their minds about what courses they want to do next year  PHEW yeah maybe Big D's right I am a mentalist



We're pretty much going off of your dates.  Jenna's kids get out the first week but then they always have a snow day or two to make up. We can leave as early as June 9 but have to be back by June 21 as Gab and Joshua have camp that should start around the 23rd according to history of session dates. Tell Big D _thats_ whats up. We've almost got dates ladies. ​


2ScottishPrincesses said:


> Loving your opening post by the way



​


dvc at last ! said:


> Gotta love the conversation with your husband - waiting for ME -
> thinking he was going to SSR  !
> Do you think sometimes they only hear what they want to  ?
> " Yes, Dear "  !



 They always hear what they want but maybe that's the magic glue keeping my circus together.​



eandesmom said:


> That is priceless!  Jeff does stuff like that ALL the time!
> 
> Welcome home, reentry sucks!



Rentry BLOWS! I don't want to be a downer but today has been a stellar piece of crap. On a fun note, Michael is getting an award tonight for the county. Super happy I get to squeeze into a dress 6 lb heavier than before this vacation. ​


Native NYer said:


> Welcome home Jenny!
> Time to start planning the next trip.




Indeed my friend, indeed! ​


----------



## dvc at last !

Congrats to Michael !
That will help to lift the spirits 'cause we all know
coming home after a Disney vacation is a downer...
but we can plan the next one !


----------



## rentayenta

dvc at last ! said:
			
		

> Congrats to Michael !
> That will help to lift the spirits 'cause we all know
> coming home after a Disney vacation is a downer...
> but we can plan the next one !



Thank you.  

We're not quite sure what to expect tonight. He has to wear his Class A or Class B with a tie but it gives no indication of attire for spouses or if there's dinner. I'm all about the food. Haha! And you're right, the PDD is setting in. And  always planning the next one! Great minds. When is your next trip?​


----------



## pooh'smate

Congrats to Michael!!!


----------



## dvc at last !

rentayenta said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We're not quite sure what to expect tonight. He has to wear his Class A or Class B with a tie but it gives no indication of attire for spouses or if there's dinner. I'm all about the food. Haha! And you're right, the PDD is setting in. And  always planning the next one! Great minds. When is your next trip?​



Hope that there is dinner - the food is always the best when you do not have to prepare it or clean up after -I am sure whatever you wear will be a good choice.
I noticed I need to add our last vacation to our list on this post.
It was our first trip to AK-Kidani one nite and 3 nites AK-Jambo CL then we went to OKW for 3 nites (we had been to OKW before, but not AK). We were there for the TOT 10 Miler (September 29th).  Our son, daughter and her husband ran.  It was the opening of the Food and Wine Fest.  The weather was great.  Would love to go over the summer, but probably go the same time next year for the run.
My husband dislikes the summer heat there. I do not understand that 'cause the September/October weather there is just like the summer.
How about you  ?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> 30 days?   That's fabulous. What are you putting on your FE? I havent been on a DC yet but those FE look fun.
> 
> You do plan a lot. Maybe I do too? Should I give Michael the benefit of the doubt?
> 
> 
> Nope. he simply doesn't listen. ​



I know 30 days!!  I don't think you made it over to my cruise PTR, it's in my siggie, and I just got the FE last week. I posted a pic on the PTR. I started shopping yesterday and got the three and unders covered.

Sorry about the PDD! I always get over it with my kitties, they are such a joy and miss me so much that I'm happy to be home again with all the live they show me. Plus the fact that I know a Disney fix is only 25 minutes away, and as much as I love WDW, DL will always be my special place, and you can't beat the perks!

Cobgrats to Michael! And just start planning that next trip cause you're coming to see ME! Well, not really me , but I'll come out and see you and we'll have some fun. You can ditch the kids and we'll have adult time and live it up!  For the meantime, I can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip!


----------



## rentayenta

As promised a few pics...sorry there are out of order but that's how my head feels. 

Girls on a plane:






Me and Joshua on a plane:






C and K on ME- all smiles. This was Kayla's first trip and she had no idea what was in store:






Gabby and an already mom-you're-taking-too-many-pictures Joshua:






A self portrait of the gruesome twosome or happy couple depending on your perspective:







Finally we arrived at AoA and I cannot believe I didn't get a pic of the sign.  I pride myself on taking meaningless photos of random crap and I miss a big primary colored sign. 

In our typical fashion, Michael shooed the kids away while I checked in. I don't know if I'm the minority but I hate people breathing down my back and like to do check in alone. It's pure habit for us now. The kids don't even try to join me. 

I had done online check in so my paperwork was ready. After I was handed my AoA packet, I reminded the CM I should have a basket waiting for me. He went to check. Five seconds went by but in all honesty it felt like an hour and he _finally_ came out with the basket. 

Walking it over to the kids. I don't think they thought it was for them at first. 






And then it clicked:






Keys in hand, treats in tow, it was time to find our Nemo Suite. Would it be everything I hoped it would be? Could this DVC girl hang without a jacuzzi? Was the food court all that and a bag of chips? Did we make MK's EMH?


----------



## Ms. WDW

I know I'm repeating  myself and at my age I'm allowed!  But you by far do the best trip reports I've ever seen.  I can look at your pictures over and over and probably will!!  

Totally agree about checking in!  I prefer to do it alone.  And not having a jacuzzi is NOT an option for this girl!!  I'll even stay in a 1 BR on my solo trips so I can relax in a nice hot jacuzzi with a Basin Bath Bomb at night!!  Oh and how cool for the kids to get a "surprise" at check in!!  Very nice touch.....

Looking forward to more pic's regardless of the order!!


----------



## Disney Princess

I've been reading along, but haven't been able to post yet (2 month old at home!).  I finally have a moment to comment.  I'm really enjoying your report.  It looks like you have a great time as a family.  That is so precious to me.  In the day and age where older kids despise their parents, I love seeing that your family still has fun together!

Gabby looks just like you!  I can't wait to read more.


----------



## Uncle Remus

I sure hope you're able to post us some more pics this weekend, I'm really looking forward to this trip report, Gabby's got me grinnin' from ear to ear.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> Congrats to Michael!!!




​




dvc at last ! said:


> Hope that there is dinner - the food is always the best when you do not have to prepare it or clean up after -I am sure whatever you wear will be a good choice.
> I noticed I need to add our last vacation to our list on this post.
> It was our first trip to AK-Kidani one nite and 3 nites AK-Jambo CL then we went to OKW for 3 nites (we had been to OKW before, but not AK). We were there for the TOT 10 Miler (September 29th).  Our son, daughter and her husband ran.  It was the opening of the Food and Wine Fest.  The weather was great.  Would love to go over the summer, but probably go the same time next year for the run.
> My husband dislikes the summer heat there. I do not understand that 'cause the September/October weather there is just like the summer.
> How about you  ?




No dinner. It was kind of an odd set up and a first annual so I should have known there'd be  glitches. Still a fun night and we're so proud of our hero. 

Wow, what a great trip!  How was CL at AKV? I cannot even imagine. That's on my wish list but unless we add on at AKV I don't see my chances as very good. How was the ToT 10 miler? I had a friend run it- he said it wasn't too bad. 10 miles would have me puking in the bushes.  I agree that the September heat was hot but this October was so pleasant to me. We did May once and it was pretty warm. It was September warm but not as humid. 

I think during school trips are sadly over for us. My sweet Chloe is feeling the pressure now that we're back.  We wanted her that shed have to buckle down but she's so concrete in her thinking that she doesn't really care about 2 weeks from now.  Should be an interesting weekend with a lot of make up work. 

Our next WDW trip is penciled in for June 2014 but there'll be a trip to Disneyland before then I'm sure. ​



franandaj said:


> I know 30 days!!  I don't think you made it over to my cruise PTR, it's in my siggie, and I just got the FE last week. I posted a pic on the PTR. I started shopping yesterday and got the three and unders covered.
> 
> Sorry about the PDD! I always get over it with my kitties, they are such a joy and miss me so much that I'm happy to be home again with all the live they show me. Plus the fact that I know a Disney fix is only 25 minutes away, and as much as I love WDW, DL will always be my special place, and you can't beat the perks!
> 
> Cobgrats to Michael! And just start planning that next trip cause you're coming to see ME! Well, not really me , but I'll come out and see you and we'll have some fun. You can ditch the kids and we'll have adult time and live it up!  For the meantime, I can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip!





Oh you know I'm coming to see you! I'm thinking perhaps for my birthday this March. It'd just be ME I think- no kids. It'll most likely be a 2 dayer so I'll keep you posted as my brain begins to take a solid form. I think I'm too busy to have a major case of PDD. 

You're so lucky to be so close. Disneyland owns my heart too. I really enjoy WDW but Disneyland will always be my número uno. 

I popped into your cruise report. I swear I thought I'd been there but I guess not. Your FE rocks! ​


Ms. WDW said:


> I know I'm repeating  myself and at my age I'm allowed!  But you by far do the best trip reports I've ever seen.  I can look at your pictures over and over and probably will!!
> 
> Totally agree about checking in!  I prefer to do it alone.  And not having a jacuzzi is NOT an option for this girl!!  I'll even stay in a 1 BR on my solo trips so I can relax in a nice hot jacuzzi with a Basin Bath Bomb at night!!  Oh and how cool for the kids to get a "surprise" at check in!!  Very nice touch.....
> 
> Looking forward to more pic's regardless of the order!!



 Ooo a Basin Bomb Bath sounds heavenly right now. 

A one bedroom by myself would be heavenly. Heck, peeing without an audience would be nice. 

I've got a ton of AoA pics that hopefully I'll get posted early tomorrow morning.​




Disney Princess said:


> I've been reading along, but haven't been able to post yet (2 month old at home!).  I finally have a moment to comment.  I'm really enjoying your report.  It looks like you have a great time as a family.  That is so precious to me.  In the day and age where older kids despise their parents, I love seeing that your family still has fun together!
> 
> Gabby looks just like you!  I can't wait to read more.



 Thanks for joining us! Congrats on your 2 month old.  

We do have a pretty good time together. Its far from perfect but we enjoy our life for sure. i like to think of it as a fairly healthy circus- haha!​




Uncle Remus said:


> I sure hope you're able to post us some more pics this weekend, I'm really looking forward to this trip report, Gabby's got me grinnin' from ear to ear.




Gabby is hilarious for the most part when she's not talking back.  Michael will point to her and say: that is you. 

Teenagers rock as you know. 




I'm on my iPad so sorry for any typos. It's moving so slowly right now. ​


----------



## rentayenta

So as luck would have it, I'm sitting at Gabby's soccer practice so I can add some promised pictures. Can I get a woo hoo? 

*chirp chirp*




That's cool. 

But first I wanted to share a pic of me and Michael from his ceremony last night. An Officer and a Gentleman is one of my faves so I couldn't resist this. It's not the most flattering shot of me but it makes me laugh. I'm sure we looked insane:






Now I know this is a DVC report and promise I'll get there but since we did spend the first night at AoA, it's only fair to include it in the report. The following are my cell pics only. I'll add the camera pics before moving on as to stay on task. Is there such a thing as ADD, adult onset due to trip reportitis? If so? I've got it! 

Initially I had requested a pool view but after reading reports about the noise I changed it. While I'm an admitted view hoor, I also like my sleep. The CM reassured me that we did not have a pool view. We were given building 5, 2nd floor, room 5619. And  I'm just obsessed enough to take a pic of the map so you can have a visual of where we were in proximity to Animation Hall and the pool:






And in case we were undecided between MK or resort time, they tempted us with an 8:00 showing of Tangled:






My geekiness knows no boundaries. 

We arrived to our room and I immediately asked (told) them all to stand clear as I needed a picture of the basket against the Nemo backdrop before they tore into it. Priorities people:






Now I haven't owned DVC that long, only since May 2009 but in that time I've become quite spoiled. Here's the master bed. Please pick your jaws up from the floor:






Cute nautical bathroom mirror....fish are friends...






Smaller bathroom shower curtain. The resort's theme is fabulous:






Basket carnage and table/bed:






Art:






Bathroom. Kinda small:






I've got lots more room pics so I'll post those later. But for now I won't ruin anything by telling you we were starving! I had read that their food *court* Landscape of Flavors had good food so we headed over. 

The place was busy and the set up is chaotic. Unclear lines with a general checkout at the end- like POR but much smaller and tons of little kids running ragged. Yeah, I know it's Disney but still....I think some folks checked their manners at the door. Heathens. 

I swear I don't favor Gabby- she just loves having her photo taken- lol! More food pics to come but here she is posing with her sandwich. She ate it all, didn't like the slaw and she's a slaw girl:






And Joshua's pizza sans Joshua. Remember he was already tired of me taking his picture. Poor kid. Looks like he's guarding it pretty intensely. Hungry little buggar!






And in case any if you missed my tandoori chicken, jasmine rice, lentils, spinach, and pita...here it is. It was terrific! The pita was eh but I'm a picky pita person. The lentils were fabulous. 





​


----------



## eandesmom

I love that you gave them the basket while they waited at check in.  What a cute idea!  

Love the Officer and Gentleman shot, it's cute.  You guys clean up ok!

Room is adorable, I will be curious to see how it worked come sleeping time, if you all managed that ok.  Lunch looks very yummy but the description of the chaos of the food court is not appealing.  Then again, most food courts don't appeal to me regardless.  

Basket carnage


----------



## pooh'smate

AOA looks amazing!!!! The basket looks fab and your food looks delish. I love the picture of the 2 of you from last night, I don't think you look insane, you look like you still know how to have fun (I have 4 friends going through a divorce right now so I think knowing how to have fun is an important part of a relationship)!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pics of AoA.  Your room decor is really......fishy.  But then again..Fish are friends, not food.  

The food from AoA food court looks great.  Seems like a varied selection there.


And yes....that officer and a gentleman picture of the two of you just rocks!  

ps. Congrats to Michael.


----------



## Goofyluver

Okay, I about fell out laughing at the AoA bed...not because it's horrible, but because we have become so spoiled too!  

Also, I'll make you pitas any time you want.

Love your Officer and a Gentleman pic.  You look fabulous, dahling.

P.S.~ My wife insisted I stop in, and I'm so glad I did!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I love that you gave them the basket while they waited at check in.  What a cute idea!
> 
> Love the Officer and Gentleman shot, it's cute.  You guys clean up ok!
> 
> Room is adorable, I will be curious to see how it worked come sleeping time, if you all managed that ok.  Lunch looks very yummy but the description of the chaos of the food court is not appealing.  Then again, most food courts don't appeal to me regardless.
> 
> Basket carnage




The first time I did a basket which was during our first trip, they got the basket at check in too and it seemed to work well. 

The food court was good and every enjoyed their meals but it was total chaos and I am not a fan of chaos. Not _that_ kind of chaos. The stations were too small to fit that many bodies if that makes sense; too close together. Good food but I don't know that I could handle it for a week. 

The sleeping was fine actually. Now you may not know this but my goofy kids _still_ sleep in the same room. Voluntarily. When we were building this house 7 years ago it was taking longer than expected. We had been staying with my inlaws but school started and I didn't want to do the whole commuting them to school thing so we rented a 2 bedroom condo by the school....we gave them the master and DH and I took the second bedroom. It wasn't any sort of hardship. We put 2 beds in the master; a double and a twin- girls in one, Joshua in the other. Fast forward to now and the reason we built a house with 4 bedrooms: so they could each have their own room. Currently Joshua has a bunk bed with a twin on top and a double on the bottom and hand to G-d, the girls sleep on the bottom bunk. They don't all sleep in Joshua's room is if one of them has a friend over or one of them falls asleep in my room like when Michael travels or is at the FD.   They are ridiculous. But I'm glad they're close. That's not to say they don't bicker because they totally do.  Oh crap, maybe I've given them abandonment issues? ​


pooh'smate said:


> AOA looks amazing!!!! The basket looks fab and your food looks delish. I love the picture of the 2 of you from last night, I don't think you look insane, you look like you still know how to have fun (I have 4 friends going through a divorce right now so I think knowing how to have fun is an important part of a relationship)!!!




The theme is unreal!  You guys should seriously consider it for your next trip. With three of you the Little Mermaid section would be fun and I didn't find the walk difficult as some have described. The grounds are just so cool that you feel entertained, ya know?

Thanks for the compliment. We do have fun for the most part. He can be a moody one and my sensitive Pisces nature can rear it's head (blame my folks- abandonment issues  ) but it works and I enjoy the life we've created. We also know a couple who just split and another who separated a few months ago.​


PrincessInOz said:


> Great pics of AoA.  Your room decor is really......fishy.  But then again..Fish are friends, not food.
> 
> The food from AoA food court looks great.  Seems like a varied selection there.
> 
> 
> And yes....that officer and a gentleman picture of the two of you just rocks!
> 
> ps. Congrats to Michael.




 It was a nice evening.

Fishy room decor?  Thats punny.  The room was darling for sure. The whole resort, what we saw of it, was. The Cars area was the neatest though by far. I can only imagine how cool Carsland in DCA must be. You'll be there soon, right? ​


----------



## rentayenta

Here are the camera photos of the walk to the room and the room. And if you look real close you'll be able to tell what we decided to do that first night.....


























And who doesn't need multiple backside pics? 






Master bathroom. Look Alison, no tub!






Love K in this one:






And now, it's a bed! The Nemo and Marlin mural is darling.





​


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:
			
		

> Okay, I about fell out laughing at the AoA bed...not because it's horrible, but because we have become so spoiled too!
> 
> Also, I'll make you pitas any time you want.
> 
> Love your Officer and a Gentleman pic.  You look fabulous, dahling.
> 
> P.S.~ My wife insisted I stop in, and I'm so glad I did!



Tell your wife thank you! I'm glad you're here.  

Seriously, the bed seemed so small, I think it was a double. I'll have to look it up but it couldn't have been a queen. We are so spoiled.  AoA was darling but with 6 of us, we would have killed each other after 3 days I'm sure. 

Pitas please. Theirs were definitely grocery store pitas. And cold too. No me gusta. 

Thanks for the compliment. I went a little cowgirl that night. I've got Debra Winger on the brain. What was that cowboy movie she did with John Travolta? Clearly, I need some sleep.

And I almost forgot your ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Pool looks amazing.  Glad you stayed there one night so that I can enjoy it vicariously.  

You're right...that is a right royal Wendy Darling of a Marlin and Nemo mural.

And I'll be with Alison in about 5 days.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Pool looks amazing.  Glad you stayed there one night so that I can enjoy it vicariously.
> 
> You're right...that is a right royal Wendy Darling of a Marlin and Nemo mural.
> 
> And I'll be with Alison in about 5 days.



 You ladies are going to have so much fun and I can't wait for the photos! 

Michael was messing with the camera settings and that's why some of these are dark. The pics get much better. 

I've got so many AoA pics. I'll get them posted soon. It really is a fun resort. It's very cheerful, very Disney, lots of stimulus though so it doesn't exude a relaxing vibe.

In all my downtime, I booked the fellas a hotel for their SF trip. It says Fisherman's Wharf and I know your not a Google map but if I post the link, can you give me your opinion? ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> You ladies are going to have so much fun and I can't wait for the photos!
> 
> Michael was messing with the camera settings and that's why some of these are dark. The pics get much better.
> 
> I've got so many AoA pics. I'll get them posted soon. It really is a fun resort. It's very cheerful, very Disney, lots of stimulus though so it doesn't exude a relaxing vibe.
> 
> In all my downtime, I booked the fellas a hotel for their SF trip. It says Fisherman's Wharf and I know your not a Google map but if I post the link, can you give me your opinion? ​



Happy to help.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Happy to help.



Thank you!

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trav...esect=rd&vsretype=c&vsrebrand=MC&vsrelink=vhw

I haven't paid anything so I can cancel if its bit good.
​


----------



## PrincessInOz

It's a good location at Fisherman's Wharf and the Marriott hotels are always consistent in their rooms.  

I've walked past it most times that I've been in SF and headed to the FW area (the buses drive along North Point Street).  It's about 2 or 3 blocks back from the waterfront area and pretty centrally located.  

I haven't stayed there but my in-laws have.  They thought it was pretty decent, the rooms were on the small side.  But then they were travelling with their grand daughters and had 4 in the room.

Do you have a concern about the location or hotel?


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> It's a good location at Fisherman's Wharf and the Marriott hotels are always consistent in their rooms.
> 
> I've walked past it most times that I've been in SF and headed to the FW area (the buses drive along North Point Street).  It's about 2 or 3 blocks back from the waterfront area and pretty centrally located.
> 
> I haven't stayed there but my in-laws have.  They thought it was pretty decent, the rooms were on the small side.  But then they were travelling with their grand daughters and had 4 in the room.
> 
> Do you have a concern about the location or hotel?



Thank you- great info. My main concern is  them being in a safe area aside from the Raiders game they'll be at Sunday. The thought of Joshua, my baby, in Oakland, frogs me out but I can't change the game location. 

My FIL whose 84 will be joining them so close access the the trolleys is a must. They'll be 3 in the room.

I'm totally open to any hotel ideas you care to share or ideas of other places to stay.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Thank you- great info. My main concern is  them being in a safe area aside from the Raiders game they'll be at Sunday. The thought of Joshua, my baby, in Oakland, frogs me out but I can't change the game location.
> 
> My FIL whose 84 will be joining them so close access the the trolleys is a must. They'll be 3 in the room.
> 
> I'm totally open to any hotel ideas you care to share or ideas of other places to stay.​



Are they seeing the game at the Oracle Arena in Oakland?  That would be travel by BART??

I've stayed at the Hyatt Regency Embarcadero.  Nice, clean and reasonable access to the Embarcardero Bart station.  It's also near the California Street trolley, which is less busy that the Market/Powell Street trolley heading to FW.

Not sure about price...and whether it is in your ballpark or not (pun intended).


----------



## PrincessInOz

And I just checked the Transit.511.org website.  From the Embarcadero station to the Oracle Arena, you would catch the BART Daly City / Dublin Pleasanton.  No need to change transport or anything.

Of course, I've assumed that your boys are taking public transport to get around; rather than driving.

ETA...I just realised that there is quite a walk from the BART station to the Oracle Arena.  Maybe not.

EETA...Actually, seems like all public transport takes the same route on the BART and the 23 minute walk from station to arena.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Master bathroom. Look Alison, no tub!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



  That's what I'm talkin' about!!!!! I love my DVC!!!!  I know I'm spoiled, but why did I spend over $75K on points (and I'm not even in the 1000 point club!) to spend $300 a night for no tub!  But we have to do it too.  Fran wants to try out AoA.  She wants to stay in the Cars Land section.  I will not let on that I know there are no tubs in the room.  The place we stay on the way to Vegas has no tubs as well and I deal knowing  that at least once I get to my destination there will be a tub.  I'll give her two nights at AoA, just so that we can be extra uncomforatble in those small beds and have the lower thread count on the sheets, so that she does realize as much as they try to upgrade the values, they are VALUES!!!! and she really likes the amenites of the Deluxes!



PrincessInOz said:


> Pool looks amazing.  Glad you stayed there one night so that I can enjoy it vicariously.
> 
> You're right...that is a right royal Wendy Darling of a Marlin and Nemo mural.
> 
> And I'll be with Alison in about 5 days.



Less than a week and we'll be havin fun!  We'll have to leave Fran behind as she is in a lot of pain but the two of us can have fun!!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Less than a week and we'll be havin fun!  We'll have to leave Fran behind as she is in a lot of pain but the two of us can have fun!!!!



I'm sorry that Fran is in a lot of pain.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm sorry that Fran is in a lot of pain.



Sorry to hijack your TR Jenny, but yeah, Fran is in big pain, pretty much told me that you and I will get dinner on our own and it will be a big fight if I try to bring home take out so she wants us to go away;

Yikes!  We'll figure things out as we go, but I suspect dinner on thursday will be OUT regardless!!!!!


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> The sleeping was fine actually. Now you may not know this but my goofy kids _still_ sleep in the same room. Voluntarily. When we were building this house 7 years ago it was taking longer than expected. We had been staying with my inlaws but school started and I didn't want to do the whole commuting them to school thing so we rented a 2 bedroom condo by the school....we gave them the master and DH and I took the second bedroom. It wasn't any sort of hardship. We put 2 beds in the master; a double and a twin- girls in one, Joshua in the other. Fast forward to now and the reason we built a house with 4 bedrooms: so they could each have their own room. Currently Joshua has a bunk bed with a twin on top and a double on the bottom and hand to G-d, the girls sleep on the bottom bunk. They don't all sleep in Joshua's room is if one of them has a friend over or one of them falls asleep in my room like when Michael travels or is at the FD.   They are ridiculous. But I'm glad they're close. That's not to say they don't bicker because they totally do.  Oh crap, maybe I've given them abandonment issues? ​



I _love, love, love_ that your kids are this close. My brother and I are close and that is one of the things I wish Lexi had but it is not ment to be right now.




rentayenta said:


> The theme is unreal!  You guys should seriously consider it for your next trip. With three of you the Little Mermaid section would be fun and I didn't find the walk difficult as some have described. The grounds are just so cool that you feel entertained, ya know?​



It does look unreal but I am sure Lexi would want to stay in the Lion King or Cars section. I forgot to add when I first commented that the beds are double and they are the same at Pop too and that is why I slept with Lexi when we went because Jon said I kept kicking him and he couldn't sleep. 



rentayenta said:


> Thanks for the compliment. We do have fun for the most part. He can be a moody one and my sensitive Pisces nature can rear it's head (blame my folks- abandonment issues  ) but it works and I enjoy the life we've created. We also know a couple who just split and another who separated a few months ago.​




We do have fun too for the part and my Jon can be moody too. I can be stubborn but we work at it. Communication is key!!! Most of our friends who have/are separated/ing have all said (at some point) that they just got busy and stopped talking and making time for each other. It really is sad.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

I've been lurking for a while, but I have to jump in and tell you how much I'm enjoying your report!  Your family looks like a great bunch!  Love your "Officer and a Gentleman" pic so glad you shared it.  

Did you order your basket from Disney? I'd love to know the details of the basket because I'm considering getting on for my DS on our next trip to WDW or for the following week on the Fantasy.

Looking forward to more posts!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Are they seeing the game at the Oracle Arena in Oakland?  That would be travel by BART??
> 
> I've stayed at the Hyatt Regency Embarcadero.  Nice, clean and reasonable access to the Embarcardero Bart station.  It's also near the California Street trolley, which is less busy that the Market/Powell Street trolley heading to FW.
> 
> Not sure about price...and whether it is in your ballpark or not (pun intended).




Michael stayed at the Hyatt Regency Embarcadero years ago and said it was nice. I checked using my FIL's senior's rate and it's about $20 more per night.  Do you think that would be a better option?​


PrincessInOz said:


> And I just checked the Transit.511.org website.  From the Embarcadero station to the Oracle Arena, you would catch the BART Daly City / Dublin Pleasanton.  No need to change transport or anything.
> 
> Of course, I've assumed that your boys are taking public transport to get around; rather than driving.
> 
> ETA...I just realised that there is quite a walk from the BART station to the Oracle Arena.  Maybe not.
> 
> EETA...Actually, seems like all public transport takes the same route on the BART and the 23 minute walk from station to arena.




The game is at the Oakland Colossuem not the Oracle Arena. I have no idea what either are though.  They'll take BART for sure though my BIL was thinking about renting a car for game day to be able to use FILs handicap pass to get him as close as possible. He's mobile with a cane, cute old buggar, but the fact remains, he tires easily and we want him as comfortable as possible.​


franandaj said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about!!!!! I love my DVC!!!!  I know I'm spoiled, but why did I spend over $75K on points (and I'm not even in the 1000 point club!) to spend $300 a night for no tub!  But we have to do it too.  Fran wants to try out AoA.  She wants to stay in the Cars Land section.  I will not let on that I know there are no tubs in the room.  The place we stay on the way to Vegas has no tubs as well and I deal knowing  that at least once I get to my destination there will be a tub.  I'll give her two nights at AoA, just so that we can be extra uncomforatble in those small beds and have the lower thread count on the sheets, so that she does realize as much as they try to upgrade the values, they are VALUES!!!! and she really likes the amenites of the Deluxes!
> 
> 
> 
> Less than a week and we'll be havin fun!  We'll have to leave Fran behind as she is in a lot of pain but the two of us can have fun!!!!




If Fran last two nights at AoA I'll be shocked.  It's cute and the theme is magic but the fact remains that it's a Value and it lacks the amenities we've come to enjoy so much. Having said that, it's totally worth it because it is so charming.  If I had little little kids and DVC wasn't an option, it'd be perfect. I'm very glad though we stayed he night. I really had been looking forward to experiencing it. The pools don't close those so be warned, it is loud and I was grateful for our non pool view for sure.​


PrincessInOz said:


> I'm sorry that Fran is in a lot of pain.



 I'm sorry too.​


franandaj said:


> Sorry to hijack your TR Jenny, but yeah, Fran is in big pain, pretty much told me that you and I will get dinner on our own and it will be a big fight if I try to bring home take out so she wants us to go away;
> 
> Yikes!  We'll figure things out as we go, but I suspect dinner on thursday will be OUT regardless!!!!!




No need to apologize, hijack away. I hope Fran gets to feeling better. I know you girls are going to have a fabulous time! Photos photos photos!!! I can't think of someplace for you gals to go to dinner ​


pooh'smate said:


> I _love, love, love_ that your kids are this close. My brother and I are close and that is one of the things I wish Lexi had but it is not ment to be right now.
> 
> It does look unreal but I am sure Lexi would want to stay in the Lion King or Cars section. I forgot to add when I first commented that the beds are double and they are the same at Pop too and that is why I slept with Lexi when we went because Jon said I kept kicking him and he couldn't sleep.
> 
> We do have fun too for the part and my Jon can be moody too. I can be stubborn but we work at it. Communication is key!!! Most of our friends who have/are separated/ing have all said (at some point) that they just got busy and stopped talking and making time for each other. It really is sad.




 I was an only child and that had it perks too. I think we make the best out of what we're handed. 

The whole resort is darling but Cars has the best exterior by far. Again though you've got to hike to Animation Hall to refill your mugs if you use those. The pool at the Cars area is super cool. I'll post pics. Seriously put some thought into every little detail.​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> I've been lurking for a while, but I have to jump in and tell you how much I'm enjoying your report!  Your family looks like a great bunch!  Love your "Officer and a Gentleman" pic so glad you shared it.
> 
> Did you order your basket from Disney? I'd love to know the details of the basket because I'm considering getting on for my DS on our next trip to WDW or for the following week on the Fantasy.
> 
> Looking forward to more posts!



 I ordered my basket from www.memoriesbybetsy.com She was great. I was able to have some Disney store stuff shipped to her to add to the things she could only get in the park. She wrapped it up cute and had it delivered as promised. She's very easy to work with and emails back quickly, shows you everything first. She a good one.  DS's Mike Wazowski shirt iron on that he was going to wear for MNSSHP didn't turn out great. 3 days before we left, I emailed Betsy and that night we had options for me. She charges a little more but her customer service is quality.

Thanks for posting and joining in, the more the merrier! ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Michael stayed at the Hyatt Regency Embarcadero years ago and said it was nice. I checked using my FIL's senior's rate and it's about $20 more per night.  Do you think that would be a better option?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is at the Oakland Colossuem not the Oracle Arena. I have no idea what either are though.  They'll take BART for sure though my BIL was thinking about renting a car for game day to be able to use FILs handicap pass to get him as close as possible. He's mobile with a cane, cute old buggar, but the fact remains, he tires easily and we want him as comfortable as possible.​



okay.  I think the O Co is next to the Arena and serviced by the same BART station, only the walk is probably shorter.

If they are renting a car for game day, then it probably doesn't matter where they stay.  If they are taking the BART, then it may be better to find a hotel closer to a BART station and the Hyatt Regency is probably a little bit better in that they would not need to change from the BART to another form of transport to head back to Fisherman's Wharf.  Not that there is anything wrong with the transport change; but with FiL along, it may be better.

The FW area will have more options for food and entertainment than the Hyatt Regency.   So, it will come down to how long the boys are in town for and what they want to do.


----------



## kaoden39

I have friends that always take BART so that they don't have to deal with parking.  It drops you off real close.  The walk is less than the walk from the parking garage at Disneyland.  Personally that is the only way I would go if I was going to watch a game.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> okay.  I think the O Co is next to the Arena and serviced by the same BART station, only the walk is probably shorter.
> 
> If they are renting a car for game day, then it probably doesn't matter where they stay.  If they are taking the BART, then it may be better to find a hotel closer to a BART station and the Hyatt Regency is probably a little bit better in that they would not need to change from the BART to another form of transport to head back to Fisherman's Wharf.  Not that there is anything wrong with the transport change; but with FiL along, it may be better.
> 
> The FW area will have more options for food and entertainment than the Hyatt Regency.   So, it will come down to how long the boys are in town for and what they want to do.



They arrive Friday around 1 pm and leave Monday about noon and the only thing they've got planned is the Raider game so I'm thinking the FW area may be better in terms of daily activities. My BIL is under the impression that by renting a car and having my FIL's handicap sticker, he'll be able to basically drop him off at the doors. Sometimes, he doesn't know the whole story  I think they'll use BART to the stadium. 

Thank you so so much for your insights. I really appreciate it.​


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> I have friends that always take BART so that they don't have to deal with parking.  It drops you off real close.  The walk is less than the walk from the parking garage at Disneyland.  Personally that is the only way I would go if I was going to watch a game.



Thats what I figured, thank you! I think it'll be madness and expensive if they try to drive in. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Thats what I figured, thank you! I think it'll be madness and expensive if they try to drive in. ​





Oh without a doubt.  I went to a seminar last year at the Hyatt Regency at the Embarcadero and the BART station is right there.  It is near the tourist hub and the financial district.  We were to ride BART in and out, no wear, no tear.  There is a Boudin Bakery right there and so many other places.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nothing wrong with the Marriott - and the location is good. So, if that's what your preference is, go with it.


FYI.

From the Hyatt Regency, they could hop on the F-line street car to get to Fisherman's Wharf.  It will drop them close to Pier 39.
The hotel is also really close i.e., walking distance to the Ferry Building and there are one or two restaurants there.  I liked Slanted Door; which serves Pan-Asian food.  There are other cafes and restaurants at the Ferry Building and there could be a farmer's market out on Saturday.

And I know there is a Noah's Bakery around the corner from the hotel as a cheaper alternative for breakfast.  It opens early.

There is a food court/strip on the other side of the hotel, near the Embarcadero shopping complex but it opens a bit later; maybe around 9.  If they are later risers, then this will not be a problem.

I walked into Union Square from this hotel most days.  It was about a 10 - 15 minute walk.  But if they wanted to, they could catch a MUNI bus down Market street or the F-line or hop on the BART for a couple of stations down.  



Good luck with the planning.  Sounds like the boys will have a great time.


ETA - When we stayed at the Hyatt Regency, we flew in via SFO.  We caught the BART (with our luggage) and got off at the Embarcadero, then walked to the hotel.  It was relatively straightforward and saved us the taxi fare.


----------



## dvc at last !

Our trip to WDW AK was our first time staying there also.  We do not
own there.  When we all decided to go this past trip it was just a few months before trip   (we were very busy for the past 12 plus months  - planning for daughter's July 2012 Royal Wedding as we call it !)and she lives in DC so it was a lot of trips, calls and emails  so.........................we could not get BCV (Host resort therefore bus service to the run) or BWV we were on waitlists till the bitter end.  
We stayed at Kidani and could hardly believe we snatched Jambo CL for 3 nites (must have called at the right time because there is never a opening) then to OKW.  I love the theming at OKW and the rooms are very spacious.  We did stay at CL one other time at GF -Sugar Loaf Lodge a few years ago.  It was very great !
It was also a CM discount !
Having the CL was amazing.  Here is a list of offerings :
6-7 am coffee
7-10:30 breakfast
11:30-3 refreshments
3-4:30 afternoon tea
5-7 wine and cheese selections
8-10 cordials and desserts
There was always a delicious selection of food.
Daughter is vegetarian and son is vegan so they had many things for for to enjoy and they made sure that there was always soy and rice milk for them.
(The parents are not picky and eat everything and anything !)
Loved the Officer and a Gentleman pic - very cute !
The AoA looks very colorful - love the fishy theme - maybe cause I am a Pisces, too !
Loved the Food Court at ASM - too many years ago.
TOT Run they loved it and have done others at Disney including the Marathon and the F&W.  It was the first time our daughter did end up puking (several times) after the run.  Sorry if this is gross.  She said it was so hot and humid she drank too much during the run.
That sort of ended her nite of the post run party.
I love being a Disney Geek, too !
Wow I sure did ramble.
I am enjoying your TR - waiting for more - does not matter if the things are out of order.


----------



## 333disneymom

Just discovered your report. Great pics. AoA looks so nice - great theming. Can't wait to hear about your AKL visit. We have owned there since 2008, but haven't stayed there yet (trying out all the DVC resorts.) We are booked for our first stay there in August.


----------



## rentayenta

Just a quick AoA photo wrap up and then I'll be back to respond.  I know I keep saying it but I keep meaning it: thank you for reading and posting. It's a nice way to combat the post Disney blues. 

I won't give a detail of every pic as I'd like you all to stay awake but feel free to ask if you've got any questions. 

Notice the time in the picture: 






We decided to stay at AoA, walk the resort, take pics, have a very quick and chilly dip in the pool, and grab a Red Stagg Lemonade. The bartender made his version which was more than Stagg and lemonade. I believe he added a little cranberry and sour and I can't remember what else. He also let me try the traditional one and his version was loads better. 

Enjoy the pics 


























































































​


----------



## rentayenta

And then some of the Nemo section:















































It was a fun but really long first day as you can tell from the bags under my eyes.  After our swim and drinks we headed back to the room. It was unanimous that we skip MK even though we'd end up with an extra day on our hoppers. I'm a firm believer in not beginning the trip exhausted. Lights were out by 10:30 and we had a pretty peaceful sleep even in that double bed.  Jenna and her family were set to arrive today but had to leave late and wouldn't arrive until Sunday. It ended up working out okay because had they been there, I know we would have gone to MK.  

AoA is a fun resort and I'm thankful we got the chance to check it out. 

Next up: the THV!!!!  
​


----------



## kaoden39

I love the Ursala!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Boy I wish gas was that cheap!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

That looks like a FUN resort.  The theming is great.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Nothing wrong with the Marriott - and the location is good. So, if that's what your preference is, go with it.
> 
> FYI.
> 
> From the Hyatt Regency, they could hop on the F-line street car to get to Fisherman's Wharf.  It will drop them close to Pier 39.
> The hotel is also really close i.e., walking distance to the Ferry Building and there are one or two restaurants there.  I liked Slanted Door; which serves Pan-Asian food.  There are other cafes and restaurants at the Ferry Building and there could be a farmer's market out on Saturday.
> 
> And I know there is a Noah's Bakery around the corner from the hotel as a cheaper alternative for breakfast.  It opens early.
> 
> There is a food court/strip on the other side of the hotel, near the Embarcadero shopping complex but it opens a bit later; maybe around 9.  If they are later risers, then this will not be a problem.
> 
> I walked into Union Square from this hotel most days.  It was about a 10 - 15 minute walk.  But if they wanted to, they could catch a MUNI bus down Market street or the F-line or hop on the BART for a couple of stations down.
> 
> Good luck with the planning.  Sounds like the boys will have a great time.
> 
> ETA - When we stayed at the Hyatt Regency, we flew in via SFO.  We caught the BART (with our luggage) and got off at the Embarcadero, then walked to the hotel.  It was relatively straightforward and saved us the taxi fare.




Like a Disney trip, I'm getting more input from you all then DH. Unlike a Disney trip, _I'm_ not even going. 

They're flying into Oakland as it was non-stop and cheaper. Everything decent into SFO had a stop.  If my brother in law isn't working, he'll pick them up. If he is then I'm not sure, maybe the hotels have shuttles? I would think the Hyatt does?

I like the idea of the Hyatt better and with the F line right there....that makes for easier mobility. And Hyatts are just beautiful. I stayed in a Hyatt in SF some 20 years ago but can't remember which one. Bad relationship- think I blocked most of it out. 

Thanks for the tip on Noah's. It looks like both hotels charge extra for internet. I'm already booked at the FW hotel. I think I'll book the Hyatt too just to be safe and then cancel one as it gets closer and they actually get involved with _their_ planning.​



dvc at last ! said:


> Our trip to WDW AK was our first time staying there also.  We do not
> own there.  When we all decided to go this past trip it was just a few months before trip   (we were very busy for the past 12 plus months  - planning for daughter's July 2012 Royal Wedding as we call it !)and she lives in DC so it was a lot of trips, calls and emails  so.........................we could not get BCV (Host resort therefore bus service to the run) or BWV we were on waitlists till the bitter end.
> We stayed at Kidani and could hardly believe we snatched Jambo CL for 3 nites (must have called at the right time because there is never a opening) then to OKW.  I love the theming at OKW and the rooms are very spacious.  We did stay at CL one other time at GF -Sugar Loaf Lodge a few years ago.  It was very great !
> It was also a CM discount !
> Having the CL was amazing.  Here is a list of offerings :
> 6-7 am coffee
> 7-10:30 breakfast
> 11:30-3 refreshments
> 3-4:30 afternoon tea
> 5-7 wine and cheese selections
> 8-10 cordials and desserts
> There was always a delicious selection of food.
> Daughter is vegetarian and son is vegan so they had many things for for to enjoy and they made sure that there was always soy and rice milk for them.
> (The parents are not picky and eat everything and anything !)
> Loved the Officer and a Gentleman pic - very cute !
> The AoA looks very colorful - love the fishy theme - maybe cause I am a Pisces, too !
> Loved the Food Court at ASM - too many years ago.
> TOT Run they loved it and have done others at Disney including the Marathon and the F&W.  It was the first time our daughter did end up puking (several times) after the run.  Sorry if this is gross.  She said it was so hot and humid she drank too much during the run.
> That sort of ended her nite of the post run party.
> I love being a Disney Geek, too !
> Wow I sure did ramble.
> I am enjoying your TR - waiting for more - does not matter if the things are out of order.





Royal Wedding as in Disney Wedding or Royal Wedding as in a big, beautiful wedding? I'm guessing the later as she lives in DC? 

Wow, you did get lucky scoring CL.  I tried and tried and had 2 nghts open up but it would have meant changing the trip to begin with AKV for two nights (this was before we added the AoA night), then AKV CL for two nights, then AKV for a night, then 5 nights at the THV. I knew we wanted to end with AKV so I just couldn't make it happen. One day.  The CL offerings sounds great too- glad there was something for everyone.

I'm sorry she puked. I would imagine it's fairly common with the humidity. 

How was the GF? I'm excited they're adding DVC but rumor has it the prices through Disney will be outrageous. It's such a gorgeous resort.​


333disneymom said:


> Just discovered your report. Great pics. AoA looks so nice - great theming. Can't wait to hear about your AKL visit. We have owned there since 2008, but haven't stayed there yet (trying out all the DVC resorts.) We are booked for our first stay there in August.




 Thanks for joining in. You are going to love AKV. Are you in Jambo or Kidani? We've stayed both now. Where have you stayed since buying? I'd love to try them all one day too.  Just not sure how I'll ever get my crew to not want some AKV time; they love it!​


kaoden39 said:


> I love the Ursala!!!



Me too. Isn't she fabulous? All of the icons were like that; shiny and BIG! It was a hoot.​


kaoden39 said:


> Boy I wish gas was that cheap!!




 Likewise. Not sure where you're at but I have some friends in So Cal who said it was close to the $5 mark a few weeks ago. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> That looks like a FUN resort.  The theming is great.  Thanks for sharing.



You're welcome! Fun for a night, glad we did it, wouldn't do it again though I don't think. The pool water was freezing so the kids didn't get to enjoy the underwater sounds effects which was one of the reasons I wanted a night there. Plus we've still got so many resorts to try. 

Are you packed and ready for your trip in 4 days? ​


----------



## kaoden39

We actually hit $4.49, but the closer you get to San Francisco the higher the price got.  In Marin county they were paying nearly $5 a gallon and that is around 40 miles from us.   We are close enough to the bay area that we pay a higher price.  If we go 20 miles to the east they are paying at least 10 cents a gallon less.


I think the choice of the Hyatt is a good one.  When I was there a year ago what I saw was really nice.  BART is right there.  There are a lot of places to eat right around it because it is in the heart of the financial district.  My favorite is the Boudin Bakery, I had a chicken pot pie type meal in a bread bowl and it was so good!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> We actually hit $4.49, but the closer you get to San Francisco the higher the price got.  In Marin county they were paying nearly $5 a gallon and that is around 40 miles from us.   We are close enough to the bay area that we pay a higher price.  If we go 20 miles to the east they are paying at least 10 cents a gallon less.
> 
> I think the choice of the Hyatt is a good one.  When I was there a year ago what I saw was really nice.  BART is right there.  There are a lot of places to eat right around it because it is in the heart of the financial district.  My favorite is the Boudin Bakery, I had a chicken pot pie type meal in a bread bowl and it was so good!



Yeah my BIL lives in Marin and he said it was up to almost $5. It's insanity for sure! I think we're at $3.79 still for mid grade unleaded. Still painful but we also live in the boonies. Location location location. 

I love Boudin Bakery. I'm going to book the Hyatt today and both have a 24* cancelation fee without penalty. 

I like BART being so close too. I want my FIL as comfortable as possible.

Happy Sunday! Doing anything fun? How's the new door?​


----------



## Goofyluver

Your kids always look so happy to pose in photos.  Can they teach ours?


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:
			
		

> Your kids always look so happy to pose in photos.  Can they teach ours?



Bwah ha ha! Girl, I threaten to keep taking them until they smile  They know the sooner they smile, the sooner we can move on.  Gabby loves it, Kayla was a guest so of course she's going to smile, Chloe and Joshua though are tough nuts to crack. I love a challenge!​


----------



## rentayenta

Before going to bed we decided we'd start the trip hard and rope drop MK.  MK's hours were 8 am - 7 pm due to it being a MNSSHP party night. Jenna and her gang were set to arrive around 2 pm. We had a 50's PrimeTime ADR planned for 5:25 for the 11 of us. Love reuniting with our friends in WDW. They've been with us during both of our other trips. I just can't imagine WDW without them. Our plan was to stay in MK until about 2, go to the THV and hope for some more magic and a ready villa, get our luggage and groceries from bell services and then head to DHS in time to make our 5:25 ADR. Big aspirations and there'd be no midday break. 

After a good night's sleep, bags hardly unpacked, and a wake up call from Mickey at 6:13 am (they say to make it at an odd time to ensure it's Mickey that calls), the crew was moving by 6:30. We needed to be at the AoA bus by 7:15 to make it to MK's opening. As planned, we were out of there. I had some granola bars with me so we decided that when we got hungry we'd have breakfast in MK; surely there'd be a decent CS........

We called bell services to come get our 7 bags and away we went. The kids explained to K how *we* did things. Basically it went something like: mom is a freak and we'll get to do everything and she knows her Disney. 

Now it had been over three years since our last trip and even though I'd been planning for over a year and started 4,657 threads on everything from groceries to the THV to AKV Kidani vs Jambo to ADRs to MNSHHP to F&W to the new FP enforcement, I still felt unprepared. How, I don't know but I felt a wave of panic come over me as we made our way to AoA's bus stop and while we waited for the MK bus.  

Before the bus arrived, I received a text from Garden Grocer saying that our groceries had been delivered to SSR.  My delivery luck was holding out. Betsy had done her part with the basket and now GG was on top of their game. I also ordered groceries from Kelly's PDS. Kelly will shop brand and size specific. Last trip I didn't love GG's fruit so I decided to get breads, Chloe's cake, meat, cheeses, and fruit from Kelly. Beer, Mike's, and the rest came from GG. 

Waiting for the bus at AoA:











Diggin' this sign:






Off the bus and on our way to MK:






I think I take this photo every time:





And our first glimpe of Cinderella's Castle. I have no idea why this photo looks so weird. I think DH was messing around with the settings. Again. 






Walking down Main St and Michael taking photos while walking backwards 











At this point and it happens every time, until I get past Main St even after seeing the castle, I forget I'm not in Disneyland. Until this and then it sinks in. No Dole stand and Tiki Room right there means I am not at Disneyland:






So cute. Love the little touches:






As you can see it was fairly empty. Looks like the folks from Main St went to Fantasyland and Tomorrowland:


----------



## rentayenta

And with a zero minute wait, we broke all that is holy and rode something before obtaining a FP.  

On POTC in our own boat:






We were on a mission to ride Chloe's favorite ride next:
















Glad it wasn't my laundry:











Sorry it's a little blurry but I cannot resist. The chickens are from America Sings which used to be at Disneyland where CoP was and Innoventions sits now. I loved America Sings  It's all about nostalgia for me:






And  I'm the tacky broad who takes pics of pics:






Next up BTMRR. It was a walk on as was Splash and POTC so we did it twice.






At this point we were starving. Everyone wanted Mickey waffles and pancakes. An easy task you'd think but no, it wasn't. Other than Crystal Palace, there isn't anywhere to get Mickey waffles, pancakes, and bacon.  We're so used to the Riverbelle at Disneyland. We got out the map and I immediately empathized with all of those families who I walk past with their noses stuck in map and their stroller in the middle of the walkway. I was a newbie again! 

We ended up at Sleepy Hollow. We ordered:

Ham, Prosciutto and Swiss $6.99 x 2 and one Nutella and Fresh Fruit Waffle Sandwich $6.39. We also got various juices and coffees. Joshua got a funnel cake. A pic of Chloe's:






I have to be honest, I didn't love the whole waffle sandwich thing. We all ate enough but some did end up in the garbage. It didn't hit the spot but it did fill the void  




Need to run Gab and her friend to Walmart for some biology class supplies; I'll be back. 
















​


----------



## kaoden39

Oh yum Muskrat Moonshine!  Sounds lovely!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yum Muskrat Moonshine!  Sounds lovely!




That's what we used to wash the waffle sandwiches down. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Loved the update!  First day at the MK is where there are still Happy Feet....so lots of happy people!

And you went on a ride without getting a FP FIRST?  

Still....POTC, BTMRR and Splash all before breakfast is a very good effort.


(And no, I'm not packed yet.  That's for tonight).


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> That's what we used to wash the waffle sandwiches down. ​




Oh yummy!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yummy!




I just love Splash and WDW's rocks!  I always take a ton of pictures on that ride.​




PrincessInOz said:


> Loved the update!  First day at the MK is where there are still Happy Feet....so lots of happy people!
> 
> And you went on a ride without getting a FP FIRST?
> 
> Still....POTC, BTMRR and Splash all before breakfast is a very good effort.
> 
> 
> (And no, I'm not packed yet.  That's for tonight).




I know, no FP, I need two stamps on my newbie card. One for not getting a FP and the other for pulling out the map.  

We were famished for sure. We'd done Splash twice and BTMRR twice and POTC all before food.  

Get packing!  I used to be a pre pre packer and I've turned into a night before packer. What day do you fly out? What's the time difference?​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Get packing!  I used to be a pre pre packer and I've turned into a night before packer. What day do you fly out? What's the time difference?​



It's currently just after noon on Monday here.  I fly out on Thursday and cross the international dateline.  I'll arrive in LAX earlier on Thursday (your Thursday) than I left Melbourne on Thursday (my Thursday).


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> It's currently just after noon on Monday here.  I fly out on Thursday and cross the international dateline.  I'll arrive in LAX earlier on Thursday (your Thursday) than I left Melbourne on Thursday (my Thursday).



You'll gain a day basically then! Is it difficult to acclimate? I've never traveled like that. Michael has to Africa and such and it takes him a week to get over the jet lag. I think I read a 14 hour difference in your trip report? How long is the flight?

And then you'll lose a day on the way home? 




​


----------



## eandesmom

I've been by that Marriott many times, it's a good location.  We always stay Kimpton in SF and they've got some good rates out right now.  Not sure how it compares but I love their hotels!  Argonaut is our fav (close to that Marriott but closer to Cannery Row than FW) but currently we are booked at the Serrano for our Dec trip.



rentayenta said:


> And with a zero minute wait, we broke all that is holy and rode something before obtaining a FP.







rentayenta said:


> I have to be honest, I didn't love the whole waffle sandwich thing. We all ate enough but some did end up in the garbage. It didn't hit the spot but it did fill the void



Ok I feel much better after reading this.  I REALLY wanted to try the Ham, Prosciutto and Swiss one and was bummed I couldn't get it during the party (they stop them at 5).

Still, it's a cool idea.


----------



## Disney Princess

Sounds like a great morning at MK!


----------



## franandaj

Nice update! I don't think I'd really care for the waffle sandwich either. Not a big fan of Nutella.

Everyone looks so happy! What fun!


----------



## DrMomof3

Love your pictures! They are cheering me up as we get battered by Sandy today. 

Amanda


----------



## Goofyluver

My wife's favorite ride!!!!  (Splash Mountain)

We've decided to drag everyone on BTMRR this next trip.  Last time I swear I got whiplash...the curse of being 4'11".  

You wanna know what stood out to me in all of the photos?

M's t-shirt!  Stinky's Lobsta Shack?    I want one!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I've been by that Marriott many times, it's a good location.  We always stay Kimpton in SF and they've got some good rates out right now.  Not sure how it compares but I love their hotels!  Argonaut is our fav (close to that Marriott but closer to Cannery Row than FW) but currently we are booked at the Serrano for our Dec trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I feel much better after reading this.  I REALLY wanted to try the Ham, Prosciutto and Swiss one and was bummed I couldn't get it during the party (they stop them at 5).
> 
> Still, it's a cool idea.




Michael really liked the Swiss and Prosciutto waffle but his palate is  more mature than mine.  At least thats what he tells me.  For me to ingest carbs they've got to be either outstanding or booze.  I didn't think it was worth the calories. Had it been in an omelette than I could have snarfed it down. 

I'll check out those hotels. They don't have to be near FW. I just want them in a good location. They aren't picky. I'll keep poking around.  I'll Google the Kimpton. Is it near the trollies and transportation? I haven't been to SF in years so I'm most likely the wrong person to be choosing their hotel.​




Disney Princess said:


> Sounds like a great morning at MK!




It really was.  I'm working on the rest of the day right now. That first day is always magic. I just love to breathe it in. I liked how the streets were still wet.​


franandaj said:


> Nice update! I don't think I'd really care for the waffle sandwich either. Not a big fan of Nutella.
> 
> Everyone looks so happy! What fun!




Thanks Alison, we had a ball. I don't like Nutella at all. Chloe and Mikayla are the Nutella nuts and even they didn't finish it. It was huge.​


DrMomof3 said:


> Love your pictures! They are cheering me up as we get battered by Sandy today.
> 
> Amanda



 Hi Amanda. Stay safe girl. All of my East Coast FB friends are posting about their lack of power. Have you still got power? 



Update coming.......Sending good vibes to all of my East Coast friends here. ​


----------



## Pixiedust530

I am totally loving your trip report!  AoA looks really neat.  I'll be honest, I wasn't real sure what all the hype was about, but after seeing your pics it totally makes me want to check it out.

Your first day at MK sounds WONDERFUL so far!!!  I love that you went against the grain and rode 3 rides without getting a single FP.  I have a feeling I am going to be doing some SERIOUS research on FP strategies now that it's all changed since my Oct. 2011 trip.  Of course...it will be my luck that the FP+ (or whatever it will be called) will roll out before my Oct 2013 trip and I will have to start the planning all over. 

I am a HUGE Nutella fan....I think the waffle looks delicious!!  I might have to try that next time.


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> My wife's favorite ride!!!!  (Splash Mountain)
> 
> We've decided to drag everyone on BTMRR this next trip.  Last time I swear I got whiplash...the curse of being 4'11".
> 
> You wanna know what stood out to me in all of the photos?
> 
> M's t-shirt!  Stinky's Lobsta Shack?    I want one!





I got the shirt in Nantucket. When I make it back, and I will , I'll grab you one. Hilarious huh? 

Are you only 4'11? I'm just 5 feet. Gawd good things come in small packages!  

We must have rode Splash no less than 15 times this trip. Once you're wet you may as well. ​


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> I got the shirt in Nantucket. When I make it back, and I will , I'll grab you one. Hilarious huh?
> 
> Are you only 4'11? I'm just 5 feet. Gawd good things come in small packages!
> 
> We must have rode Splash no less than 15 times this trip. Once you're wet you may as well. ​



Oh, we'll just go with you. You don't mind, right?  We're fun.  And if you give us a drink or two, we'll dance on tables.  

The BEST things come in small packages.


----------



## rentayenta

Pixiedust530 said:


> I am totally loving your trip report!  AoA looks really neat.  I'll be honest, I wasn't real sure what all the hype was about, but after seeing your pics it totally makes me want to check it out.
> 
> Your first day at MK sounds WONDERFUL so far!!!  I love that you went against the grain and rode 3 rides without getting a single FP.  I have a feeling I am going to be doing some SERIOUS research on FP strategies now that it's all changed since my Oct. 2011 trip.  Of course...it will be my luck that the FP+ (or whatever it will be called) will roll out before my Oct 2013 trip and I will have to start the planning all over.
> 
> I am a HUGE Nutella fan....I think the waffle looks delicious!!  I might have to try that next time.




Thank you.  AoA is really neat. They didn't miss a beat. If it had more amenities, we could have stayed longer. Where are you staying in 2013?

If you like Nutella, you'll love it. It had a ton of fresh fruit. And if you get one, share. It's a full thick waffle. 

It was difficult for me to get used to the FP rule being enforced. We were huge FP collectors so we really had to be mindful of where we were in order not to back track a ton. The one good thing, for me, was that it forced my thrill seeking family to try things they normally would balk at like The PeopleMover and Country Bears. I changed some ADRs too due to FP times. It did impact the trip, not negatively but it made me think more and changed the way we tour the parks. I guess I'll just have to go back and practice to get better at it. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> Oh, we'll just go with you. You don't mind, right?  We're fun.  And if you give us a drink or two, we'll dance on tables.
> 
> The BEST things come in small packages.




Hell to the YEAH! That'd be a blast. Can we get kicked off an island for being too cool? 

Chloe would agree with that. At 4'9 and 3/4" and only about 9 months left on her shots, she's looking at 4'11" too. ​


----------



## rentayenta

After waffle fest, it was time to head to Tomorrowland. My family was needing a Space Mountain fix for sure. Space is Joshuas favorite by far. Hes so odd with his coaster choices. He loves Space and RnR but doesnt like ToT or Splash. Ive concluded its the feeling of dropping that he doesnt enjoy.

Still the oddest feeling not walking away with some FPs but we knew we wouldnt be return before the ride time. Ill tell ya, as much as Michael bagged on me for all of the ride and park apps on my phone, they sure came in handy when wanting to know FP return times as well as when needing to change ADRs. 

The hub. I heart the hub. Do they call it the hub at WDW or just at Disneyland? In any event, I heart it. The girls by another awesome duo: 






Space was a 10 minute wait which is basically because it takes a few minutes to walk through the queue. We grabbed FPs _and_ rode. 

More tacky broad pics but these are even better because there are words across them. 











Buzz was next and a walk on. 

We hit up Stitch which is so lame. Stitch has potential but its such a gigantically stupid ride as it sits now. 

Then one of Gabbys favorites; CoP:











Another spin on Space:









After about an hour in TL it was time for a little Fantasyland fix. I had read there were soft openings of the new Fantasyland so I thought we should take a look. We made it to the circus part but at this point, I had no idea that Gastons was open or any of that side of Fantasyland. I had done very little FL research as I knew it was closed. My family agreed to a whopping 5 minute spin inside the new circus part. It was cute but until I have grandbabies, which I hope isnt anytime soon, I just wont spend much time there. Later in the trip we get to see the other part of the FL expansion and its much cooler than the circus part. It was impossible to get a picture without someone else in it:











IASW. I live with haters:






Joshuas wedding:






A little pre-show Philharmagic fun:











We also rode Peter Pan but I didnt get any photos. This time. 

Sorry about the quality of the above photos. They arent the best. 

I had received a text from Jenna and they were close so we decided to test our DVC pixiedust and hope for a ready THV. It was in the upper 80s and my crew was hot and a little tired; they had been up since 6:30 at this point. I had done online check in and because we were early, I was hoping we wouldn't have much of a wait........

​


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> Joshuas wedding:



OMG.  

Don't tell him, but that little dude may as well be his clone. 

I need lots of pics of THV.


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> OMG.
> 
> Don't tell him, but that little dude may as well be his clone.
> 
> I need lots of pics of THV.





Mazel mazel, good times.  

I have a ton of THV pics.  It's pretty kick butt. I'd stay there again in a heartbeat. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Michael really liked the Swiss and Prosciutto waffle but his palate is  more mature than mine.  At least thats what he tells me.  For me to ingest carbs they've got to be either outstanding or booze.  I didn't think it was worth the calories. Had it been in an omelette than I could have snarfed it down.



LOL!  That's pretty funny.  



rentayenta said:


> I'll check out those hotels. They don't have to be near FW. I just want them in a good location. They aren't picky. I'll keep poking around.  I'll Google the Kimpton. Is it near the trollies and transportation? I haven't been to SF in years so I'm most likely the wrong person to be choosing their hotel.



Kimpton is actually a chain of boutique hotels.  Just google them.  There are 7 I think in the SF area.  Can't go wrong.  LOVE them!



rentayenta said:


> I had received a text from Jenna and they were close so we decided to test our DVC pixiedust and hope for a ready THV. It was in the upper 80s and my crew was hot and a little tired; they had been up since 6:30 at this point. I had done online check in and because we were early, I was hoping we wouldnt have much of a wait........



Very productive morning and little waiting, if at all.  Nicely done!  I bet they were hot and tired..and ready for some serious pool time.


----------



## rentayenta

I forgot to post this on our way out of MK:






We left MK, eager to see our friends and excited to see our THV. I had bugged my family to no end about where they wanted to stay. After much deliberation and a few threads we decided on the THV and AKV Kidani. Ill get to Kidani later but now its THV villa time.  

Before we knew it, we were on our way to SSR and the THV. 











Once we arrived my family did our normal dance- I check in and they check things out.  They met the coolest CM. I dont recall his name and cant zoom in close enough for my old eyes to read his name tag but he noticed the kids pins and offered to bring out his pin board so they could trade with him. I was so in awe of finally being home that Im really glad Michael snapped these few photos. 





















Villa pixiedust flourished, our THV #7018 was ready.  I think it was about 2:30 pm. We were on our way! But not before bell services grabbed our 31 bags.  we went from 7 to 31 bags with all the groceries I bought. I went seriously overboard. Like certifiable overboard.  And the 31 does include Chloes sheet cake. These are before the cart is loaded:











Some of these pics have been posted but for those just tuning in, I thought it would be helpful to repost them:




















































Cont in next post.....​


----------



## rentayenta

The THV were every thing I though they would be and then some. The kitchen was glorious, big, with a ton of counter and shelf space. Not shown: Michael&#146;s Guinness, cereal, the dry food I packed. and 2 cases of water.  

























​


----------



## franandaj

You do have a large crew...I can see where so much food might be required.  We buy like that for two people, not as much, but relatively over buying. For two of us we would buy about half as much!  

Looks like you have a great trip ahead.  I am always happy with a well stocked fridge!  Even with ADRs, I still feel more comfortable with plenty of food on hand!


----------



## Uncle Remus

Dang, you folks know how to vacation!!!  

What a fabulous trip report, everyone looks like they're having a great time, including me!


----------



## pooh'smate

Love all the THV pictures. It looks amazing. All that food in the fridge looks yummy.  Are you going to tell us how much all of you ate?


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> You do have a large crew...I can see where so much food might be required.  We buy like that for two people, not as much, but relatively over buying. For two of us we would buy about half as much!
> 
> Looks like you have a great trip ahead.  I am always happy with a well stocked fridge!  Even with ADRs, I still feel more comfortable with plenty of food on hand!




Without giving too much away, we canceled some ADRs. Between the gorceries and F&W, 9 ADRs was too many. We did end up saving money with the TiW card though. When 2 dinners alone cost $250 each  that's what happens. 

I am such a food pusher too. One night we had quesadillas, frozen munchies, hummus, chips, veggies with dip, and fruit for dinner. While I know I over bought, it's sure nice to come *home* to options. I know you totally get it. ​


Uncle Remus said:


> Dang, you folks know how to vacation!!!
> 
> What a fabulous trip report, everyone looks like they're having a great time, including me!



 Thanks Linda! With us food folk, you can never have too much on hand. 

Glad you're enjoying the report. It really was such a good time. It's the Happiest Place on Earth. I'm a believer!​


pooh'smate said:


> Love all the THV pictures. It looks amazing. All that food in the fridge looks yummy.  Are you going to tell us how much all of you ate?



Let's just say Mousekeeping didn't do too shabby.  The THV are so cool. The pics hardly do them justice. I am so happy we bought at SSR. It's such a pretty resort. I'm elated that we finally got to stay there.​


----------



## eandesmom

31 bags!  

why does that not surprise me.

YAY for it being ready, that is major pixie dust.  The villa looks lovely.  Who took the bunks?  Curious as to how tall you could be and be ok with them and if there is room on the floor if one wanted to add an air mattress.  

I like containing the children.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:
			
		

> 31 bags!
> 
> why does that not surprise me.
> 
> YAY for it being ready, that is major pixie dust.  The villa looks lovely.  Who took the bunks?  Curious as to how tall you could be and be ok with them and if there is room on the floor if one wanted to add an air mattress.
> 
> I like containing the children.



   The running joke of the trip was asking if we had ______ to eat because most likely, we did. 

Gabby and Josh took the bunks. Gabby is almost 5'3" and had extra room. I don't know why everyone says the bunks are so small? They're a standard bunk bed/twin. I can easily sleep in one alone. 

I would say no to any extra floor space. The THV are choppy as far as wide spaces. An air mattress wouldn't fit in any room I don't think unless you moved some stuff around in the living room. What they lack in usable space they make up for in charm. For the 6 of us they were perfect. I like leaving the living room as living space though. We can't afford the points to do that every trip but it sure was nice. 

I love containing the children- lol!!!!​


----------



## Goofyluver

So, I get the following message while I'm at work today...

"OMG.  Did you see Jenny's TR today?  They had 31 bags of groceries and there's THV pics!!!!"

I had to tell UncleR that I had previously seen the bag pic on FB.  

Girl, I bow to your awesomeness.  

I cook SO much at home, that Disney is my vacation.  So, no groceries for me.  Last time we went to Disney and we got GG, we didn't finish everything and I felt so bad for leaving so much behind and being wasteful.

But, I must admit (DON'T READ THIS HONEY), I'm having a bit of agida about not ordering for our trip next summer.  I mean, do you know how much money I'll spend just on bottled water???  

Jen doesn't *do* tap water.


----------



## franandaj

Goofyluver said:


> So, I get the following message while I'm at work today...
> 
> "OMG.  Did you see Jenny's TR today?  They had 31 bags of groceries and there's THV pics!!!!"
> 
> I had to tell UncleR that I had previously seen the bag pic on FB.
> 
> Girl, I bow to your awesomeness.
> 
> I cook SO much at home, that Disney is my vacation.  So, no groceries for me.  Last time we went to Disney and we got GG, we didn't finish everything and I felt so bad for leaving so much behind and being wasteful.
> 
> But, I must admit (DON'T READ THIS HONEY), I'm having a bit of agida about not ordering for our trip next summer.  I mean, do you know how much money I'll spend just on bottled water???
> 
> Jen doesn't *do* tap water.



C'mon, you know you're the type that when you get up and the kitchen is bare you cry!  You need some stuff!  I mean I love the whole ADRs but that's what I love about the villas is that you can make a grilled cheese, or some bacon and eggs, French toast.  At least grab a yogurt from the fridge!  I know with all the pills that Fran has to take she needs something in her tummy so at least a buttered English Muffin, one with cream cheese if she's splurging, or a yogurt.  We need to have some stuff and I always like to have a couple bacon and eggs breakfasts in bed at WDW.  That makes me think we are splurging.  We used to do that at home, but life has gotten to hectic to for that.

We also have a Britta pitcher in our OL.


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> So, I get the following message while I'm at work today...
> 
> "OMG.  Did you see Jenny's TR today?  They had 31 bags of groceries and there's THV pics!!!!"
> 
> I had to tell UncleR that I had previously seen the bag pic on FB.
> 
> Girl, I bow to your awesomeness.
> 
> I cook SO much at home, that Disney is my vacation.  So, no groceries for me.  Last time we went to Disney and we got GG, we didn't finish everything and I felt so bad for leaving so much behind and being wasteful.
> 
> But, I must admit (DON'T READ THIS HONEY), I'm having a bit of agida about not ordering for our trip next summer.  I mean, do you know how much money I'll spend just on bottled water???
> 
> Jen doesn't *do* tap water.




  I feel kind of *****en now.  

You're not ordering _anything_ for next summer? Water? Tell me about your trip planned for next summer. This is the first I'm hearing.  

Some of the THV pics are repeats but some are new. Don't you think multiple pics of groceries is warranted? 

We did leave some stuff behind, much more than I intended. Once I realized how much we'd leave I was cognizant of leaving things unopened so Mousekeeping could have it if they wanted. Waste drives me insane. I ate just to prove we _needed_ that much food. ​



franandaj said:


> C'mon, you know you're the type that when you get up and the kitchen is bare you cry!  You need some stuff!  I mean I love the whole ADRs but that's what I love about the villas is that you can make a grilled cheese, or some bacon and eggs, French toast.  At least grab a yogurt from the fridge!  I know with all the pills that Fran has to take she needs something in her tummy so at least a buttered English Muffin, one with cream cheese if she's splurging, or a yogurt.  We need to have some stuff and I always like to have a couple bacon and eggs breakfasts in bed at WDW.  That makes me think we are splurging.  We used to do that at home, but life has gotten to hectic to for that.
> 
> We also have a Britta pitcher in our OL.




I'd love to have an OL but we don't go enough. We are grazers, clearly, so I've always got snacks around. I think there's something decent to eat in my car at any given time. It was nice to make breakfast and for the kids to be able to snack at night, midday, anytime. My intention of bringing beer to the pool backfired as noted by our room charges.  We weren't feeling the beer vibe much this trip. The Mike's was gone but we did leave beer. I'm ashamed. We had some delicious poolside fruity drinks though. Love drinks by the pool.  That could be my entire vacation and I'd be elated. I'll wait to post the pics but Michael ordered in room dining and had it delivered by the pool on our Kidani pool day. He did well this trip.  


And your bacon and eggs talk is making me hungry! 
​


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a great couple of updates.  The THV looks great and that is a LOT of food.

The Hub is the Hub no matter which Disney you're at.



rentayenta said:


> You'll gain a day basically then! Is it difficult to acclimate? I've never traveled like that. Michael has to Africa and such and it takes him a week to get over the jet lag. I think I read a 14 hour difference in your trip report? How long is the flight?
> 
> And then you'll lose a day on the way home? :lmao
> 
> ​



The flight is 14 - 15 hours long.  The time difference is 17 or 18 hours.  We're ahead of the US.

It is completely groundhog day flying from Oz to the US.  I arrive in LA about 3 hours earlier than I leave.  
But on the way back, we lose a day.


----------



## Native NYer

Happy Halloween Jenny!!!

I'm catching up on trip reports and planning today, day 3 of school closures.  

AoA is such a cute resort.  I loved it for the one night we stayed there.  I'm not sure if I'd book anything longer than 1 or 2 nights.  Even though it's roomy, we're so used to DVC space.  It's so hard to go back after you're used to staying DVC. 

THV look amazing!  I love love love all of the space!
Your grocery order cracks me up!  I would have done the same thing.  It's better to have what you need then run out of stuff.  Did you use Garden Grocer for your order?

When's your next trip?  DLR next year?  August is a great time...


----------



## ngchiro

Awe Great!


----------



## Uncle Remus

franandaj said:


> C'mon, you know you're the type that when you get up and the kitchen is bare you cry!  You need some stuff!  I mean I love the whole ADRs but that's what I love about the villas is that you can make a grilled cheese, or some bacon and eggs, French toast.  At least grab a yogurt from the fridge!  I know with all the pills that Fran has to take she needs something in her tummy so at least a buttered English Muffin, one with cream cheese if she's splurging, or a yogurt.  We need to have some stuff and I always like to have a couple bacon and eggs breakfasts in bed at WDW.  That makes me think we are splurging.  We used to do that at home, but life has gotten to hectic to for that.
> 
> We also have a Britta pitcher in our OL.



Oh no, no, no, don't you think for even one minute our fridge anywhere doesn't have something in it, that's against our religion.  
Jen and I not only eat our meals out at Disney, but we have to plan for our snacks after we return to the room, that's why we order 3-4 sandwiches at Earl of Sandwich instead of just two, Jen tends to stock up on sweets (cupcakes, candy) and it all goes in that bag we're toting along just for the purpose of food gathering.  
I do have to add I'm glad BCV has late night room service from 1am to 6am, you know, just in case.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a great couple of updates.  The THV looks great and that is a LOT of food.
> 
> The Hub is the Hub no matter which Disney you're at.
> 
> 
> 
> The flight is 14 - 15 hours long.  The time difference is 17 or 18 hours.  We're ahead of the US.
> 
> It is completely groundhog day flying from Oz to the US.  I arrive in LA about 3 hours earlier than I leave.
> But on the way back, we lose a day.





You're on your way! Can't wait for pics. Enjoy the great So Cal weather. ​


Native NYer said:


> Happy Halloween Jenny!!!
> 
> I'm catching up on trip reports and planning today, day 3 of school closures.
> 
> AoA is such a cute resort.  I loved it for the one night we stayed there.  I'm not sure if I'd book anything longer than 1 or 2 nights.  Even though it's roomy, we're so used to DVC space.  It's so hard to go back after you're used to staying DVC.
> 
> THV look amazing!  I love love love all of the space!
> Your grocery order cracks me up!  I would have done the same thing.  It's better to have what you need then run out of stuff.  Did you use Garden Grocer for your order?
> 
> When's your next trip?  DLR next year?  August is a great time...




Happy Halloween! 

August may be the next realistic family trip if Jenna's kids miss anymore school.  I'd love to do August and we may end up. What are your dates? Who did you rent from? Did you get a 2 bedroom?

As cute as AoA was, with the 5 of us, I wouldn't stay again. It's just too small and I pack/buy to much.  

We used Garden Grocer for some stuff and Kelly's Personal Disney Shopper for some.   I planned this trip for so long that I overbought groceries as I ran out of stuff to plan. Looking back, I should have read up more on MNSSHP. GG gave me free shipping with an order over $200.  That'll give you an idea of what I spent. Kelly shops brand specific and then charges a flat 20% and a $10 stocking fee. Her groceries came mostly from Target and she got Chloe's cake from Publix. Her grocery sacks had much less wear and tear than GG's and that's why I don't buy perishables from GG. They just kind of shove it in the bag. I could tell that Kelly took her time.  Cynthia gave me her contact info. I have it if you want it. She's also on FB. 

The THV are so uber cool. I keep saying it but I was totally impressed. I have loved all the DVC resorts we've stayed at. We've stayed at OKW in a GV, AKV Jambo 2 bedroom, Kidani 2 bedroom, the THV, and then GCV 2 bedroom; they've all been unique and awesome in their own way. I think Disney spikes my kool-aid. ​





ngchiro said:


> Awe Great!




 Thanks for joining us!​



Uncle Remus said:


> Oh no, no, no, don't you think for even one minute our fridge anywhere doesn't have something in it, that's against our religion.
> Jen and I not only eat our meals out at Disney, but we have to plan for our snacks after we return to the room, that's why we order 3-4 sandwiches at Earl of Sandwich instead of just two, Jen tends to stock up on sweets (cupcakes, candy) and it all goes in that bag we're toting along just for the purpose of food gathering.
> I do have to add I'm glad BCV has late night room service from 1am to 6am, you know, just in case.




 Whew! I couldn't imagine that you'd have no food. Have you started a pre-trip report? Where are you staying? I need the deets!  Does Jen bake the stuff you bring? That girl can cook! 

Love Earl.  I got to order their holiday sandwich. OMG, it was Thanksgiving on a roll; turkey, stuffing, mayo, cranberry, and gravy. Sponge worthy for sure.  

Room service can't be beat. We all sound like a bunch of spoiled ladies.  


Hope you all have a safe Halloween. Glad you're doing well Gussy and that Sandy didn't hit you too hard! ​


----------



## eandesmom

Ok, if you end up with DLR in August instead of June, let me know!  I don't know that it's really on the table for us or not but I'd love it.

It's almost July by the time we get out.  I'd like to do April for Spring Break but I'm just not sure Jeff will go for either.

Which could mean I have to rent out some points..which seems WRONG!


----------



## Goofyluver

franandaj said:


> C'mon, you know you're the type that when you get up and the kitchen is bare you cry!  You need some stuff!  I mean I love the whole ADRs but that's what I love about the villas is that you can make a grilled cheese, or some bacon and eggs, French toast.  At least grab a yogurt from the fridge!  I know with all the pills that Fran has to take she needs something in her tummy so at least a buttered English Muffin, one with cream cheese if she's splurging, or a yogurt.  We need to have some stuff and I always like to have a couple bacon and eggs breakfasts in bed at WDW.  That makes me think we are splurging.  We used to do that at home, but life has gotten to hectic to for that.
> 
> We also have a Britta pitcher in our OL.



My kitchen at home has spilled over into other rooms.    I don't cry while at Disney, because my kitchen is supposed to be free of me cooking.  

We tried ordering just breakfast and lunch stuff on our last trip, and we didn't eat it.  

Now...I could go for the Brita.  Because I think Florida water smells like swamp.  



rentayenta said:


> I feel kind of *****en now.
> 
> You're not ordering _anything_ for next summer? Water? Tell me about your trip planned for next summer. This is the first I'm hearing.
> 
> Some of the THV pics are repeats but some are new. Don't you think multiple pics of groceries is warranted?
> 
> We did a lot behind, much more than I intended. Once I realized how much we'd leave I was cognizant of leaving things unopened so Mousekeeping could have it if they wanted. Waste drives me insane. I ate just to prove we _needed_ that much food. ​



When we all went a few years ago, (me, UncleR, J, and the BIL) we had breakfast, lunch stuff, snacks, and drinks.  We left all kinds of water and diet coke, bunches of lunch, breakfast, and snack food too.  I felt all sorts of sick leaving it there.    But, I'm having a panic attack already at not having bottled water.  Do you know how much those suckers are in the parks?  

I've oogled you on FB.  (that sounds odd, no?  ) So, I'd seen some of those THV pics.  But, I needed another fix.  I hope we get to stay there once.  It seems sort of big for just 4 of us, but maybe for a night or two.  



rentayenta said:


> Whew! I couldn't imagine that you'd have no food. Have you started a pre-trip report? Where are you staying? I need the deets!  Does Jen bake the stuff you bring? That girl can cook!
> 
> Love Earl.  I got to order their holiday sandwich. OMG, it was Thanksgiving on a roll; turkey, stuffing, mayo, cranberry, and gravy. Sponge worthy for sure.
> 
> Room service can't be beat. We all sound like a bunch of spoiled ladies.
> ​



I couldn't possibly imagine who'd want to read our obsessive planning.   

Ummmm, we won't be bringing anything with us on the trip.  She just means we bring all of our leftovers back to the room like we'll actually eat them.  

We ARE spoiled ladies!  What's wrong with that?    I feel soooo...pampered?  And spoiled by DVC.  I was explaining to a co-worker about what it's like...and I found myself saying, "I'll never stay at ______ again..."  

We are planning two trips for the next year.  I know!!!  I can hardly stand it without peeing my pants.

Next summer at BCV, and then late next fall during Christmas-time stuff at BCV.  We just love it so much.  I'm so spoiled by the proximity to EPCOT, the small size of the resort, the quiet pool right out the door...bestill my heart!  I'm trying to convince UncleR that we should do a night at my one true love:  AKV.  But, we'll see how that goes.  She'd go just because I want to.  But, I think I'm voting against myself in favor of BCV.  I love having the option to walk right over to the World Showcase and grabbing a drink.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Ok, if you end up with DLR in August instead of June, let me know!  I don't know that it's really on the table for us or not but I'd love it.
> 
> It's almost July by the time we get out.  I'd like to do April for Spring Break but I'm just not sure Jeff will go for either.
> 
> Which could mean I have to rent out some points..which seems WRONG!






I'll let you know for sure.  At this point August is looking more realistic for three reasons. First we'd have to make our GCV reservation in 2 weeks which were not ready to do. Second, because of the storm we don't know exactly when Jenna's kids will be finished with school so we're not sure when they'll arrive here. And third Gabby and Josh have camp in Colorado in late June. We'd have to be back by June 22 at the latest because they leave for camp June 24th. Jenna and I want a night in Vegas prior to Disneyland so it make the time so crunched.

You'll have points to rent? That's VERY wrong.   Why not bank them?​


Goofyluver said:


> My kitchen at home has spilled over into other rooms.    I don't cry while at Disney, because my kitchen is supposed to be free of me cooking.
> 
> We tried ordering just breakfast and lunch stuff on our last trip, and we didn't eat it.
> 
> Now...I could go for the Brita.  Because I think Florida water smells like swamp.
> 
> 
> 
> When we all went a few years ago, (me, UncleR, J, and the BIL) we had breakfast, lunch stuff, snacks, and drinks.  We left all kinds of water and diet coke, bunches of lunch, breakfast, and snack food too.  I felt all sorts of sick leaving it there.    But, I'm having a panic attack already at not having bottled water.  Do you know how much those suckers are in the parks?
> 
> I've oogled you on FB.  (that sounds odd, no?  ) So, I'd seen some of those THV pics.  But, I needed another fix.  I hope we get to stay there once.  It seems sort of big for just 4 of us, but maybe for a night or two.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't possibly imagine who'd want to read our obsessive planning.
> 
> Ummmm, we won't be bringing anything with us on the trip.  She just means we bring all of our leftovers back to the room like we'll actually eat them.
> 
> We ARE spoiled ladies!  What's wrong with that?    I feel soooo...pampered?  And spoiled by DVC.  I was explaining to a co-worker about what it's like...and I found myself saying, "I'll never stay at ______ again..."
> 
> We are planning two trips for the next year.  I know!!!  I can hardly stand it without peeing my pants.
> 
> Next summer at BCV, and then late next fall during Christmas-time stuff at BCV.  We just love it so much.  I'm so spoiled by the proximity to EPCOT, the small size of the resort, the quiet pool right out the door...bestill my heart!  I'm trying to convince UncleR that we should do a night at my one true love:  AKV.  But, we'll see how that goes.  She'd go just because I want to.  But, I think I'm voting against myself in favor of BCV.  I love having the option to walk right over to the World Showcase and grabbing a drink.





i feel ya on leaving food behind. While it pained me, I keep telling myself that the unopened food did not get thrown away.  My fuzzy Disney thinking has no boundaries. 

I don't think the THV would all that big for 4. A lot of points for sure but it really is chopped up as far as space. I'm sure it's because of the shape but there really isn't a ton of extra living/floor space and it _only_ has 2 bathrooms.   I can see how it'd be difficult to swallow the point amount though because with 4 a one bedroom would be perfect and even a Studio is great. The THV points go up in 2013 so that was one of my reasons for helping the kids decide  to stay there this trip. We won't be back until 2014 at the soonest unless some miracle happens so this year was the year. 

Is BCV _that_ fabulous even without a good view? I'm sure a view hoor.  My buddy Keith swears by it, it's his all time favorite DVC. Does Jon love Epcot? My kids enjoyed it because of the F&W Festival but with Test Track down, it lost some of its appeal for them. I think I'd really enjoy an Epcot resort on a trip for just Michael and I or a girls' trip. I'd love to plan a big girls meet. Wouldn't that be a hoot? 

And I would be all over your trippie if you wrote one. 

And finally, AKV has my heart too. The whole resort just excludes a feeling of wonderfulness, peace, and life.  I'll be hard pressed to talk my gang into a split that doesn't involve AKV. We got so much resort time this trip and it just made me fall in love. And with Kidani no less. 

If you pee, please update your FB status to peed in your pants!  Because I'll piddle in mine too. 

And Christmas time too?  Holy moly can you adopt me? Jon must be elated. 

We are so spoiled. I remember the days when the PPH at Disneyland was big stuff. My kids now call it the Paradise Poo Hotel. I'm a terrible parent. I've created hotel snobs. Actually Disney created them. 

Bottled water is $2.50 a pop. You can get a case for $6. No brainer my friend and August will be hot. I'd get the water and some diet Coke if that's your drink. 





Some of you are on my FB but for those who aren't I wanted to share Chloe's costume for tonight:






I guess she knew about the Disney buying Lucas films before we did- lol! 

​


----------



## rentayenta

Just wanted to add a few things; the pic of my doctored up Red Stagg Lemonade from The Drop Off at AOA and part of the activities guide from SSR:






I love that the resorts show movies under the stars. Such a fun thing especially for those with younger kids who tire earlier:






And one of my favorite things about this trip, the pool parties! 






Working on an update to hopefully finish up Day one, which gets even better believe it or not.

And finally, anyone reading along who is thinking about using YES for their ticket purchase, it was smooth. No issue when picking up at Guest Services at MK that morning before entering the park.​


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> i feel ya on leaving food behind. While it pained me, I keep telling myself that the unopened food did not get thrown away.  My fuzzy Disney thinking has no boundaries.
> 
> I don't think the THV would all that big for 4. A lot of points for sure but it really is chopped up as far as space. I'm sure it's because of the shape but there really isn't a ton of extra living/floor space and it _only_ has 2 bathrooms.   I can see how it'd be difficult to swallow the point amount though because with 4 a one bedroom would be perfect and even a Studio is great. The THV points go up in 2013 so that was one of my reasons for helping the kids decide  to stay there this trip. We won't be back until 2014 at the soonest unless some miracle happens so this year was the year.
> 
> Is BCV _that_ fabulous even without a good view? I'm sure a view hoor.  My buddy Keith swears by it, it's his all time favorite DVC. Does Jon love Epcot? My kids enjoyed it because of the F&W Festival but with Test Track down, it lost some of its appeal for them. I think I'd really enjoy an Epcot resort on a trip for just Michael and I or a girls' trip. I'd love to plan a big girls meet. Wouldn't that be a hoot?
> 
> And I would be all over your trippie if you wrote one.
> 
> And finally, AKV has my heart too. The whole resort just excludes a feeling of wonderfulness, peace, and life.  I'll be hard pressed to talk my gang into a split that doesn't involve AKV. We got so much resort time this trip and it just made me fall in love. And with Kidani no less.
> 
> If you pee, please update your FB status to peed in your pants!  Because I'll piddle in mine too.
> 
> And Christmas time too?  Holy moly can you adopt me? Jon must be elated.
> 
> We are so spoiled. I remember the days when the PPH at Disneyland was big stuff. My kids now call it the Paradise Poo Hotel. I'm a terrible parent. I've created hotel snobs. Actually Disney created them.
> 
> Bottled water is $2.50 a pop. You can get a case for $6. No brainer my friend and August will be hot. I'd get the water and some diet Coke if that's your drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you are on my FB but for those who aren't I wanted to share Chloe's costume for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess she knew about the Disney buying Lucas films before we did- lol!
> 
> ​



Keith!!!!!    Where is he nowadays?  He's clearly a genius.  Because BCV is awesome.  

We have "our room", which is overlooking the quiet pool.  Not an A+ view, and there's no zebras or giraffes...but what you're lacking in view, you make up for a million times with the fabulosity of the resort.  Yes, I said fabulosity.  

There's no million mile walk to your room, to an elevator, or to the buses.  If you want a refill in your trusty mug, it's just right there.  And it's a 5 minute leisurely walk to EPCOT for booze.  BOOZE!!!!!  From any country you want.  

Also, the pool  OMG.  That sandy bottom baby is like the prime rib of pools.  It is awesome.  And the slide is full of fun.  

And it's quiet.  Like...so quiet that you can relax at Disney...but you know BOOZE is 5 mins away.  

Jon and Big C don't know we're going yet.    We think we're telling them at Christmas.  But they'll be so excited to not only go once, but twice in the next year.  

Please do let UncleR and I know when we should show up for the girl's trip.  We are invited, no?  

And to my lovely wife...just some water and diet coke, please?  

I saw Chloe's costume on FB, but tell her that she is just too dang gorgeous!  And I LOVE that costume.  Also, we're practically the same size, so I should be able to borrow it next year.


----------



## franandaj

Goofyluver said:


> Now...I could go for the Brita.  Because I think Florida water smells like swamp.
> 
> I've oogled you on FB.  (that sounds odd, no?  ) So, I'd seen some of those THV pics.  But, I needed another fix.  I hope we get to stay there once.  It seems sort of big for just 4 of us, but maybe for a night or two.
> 
> I couldn't possibly imagine who'd want to read our obsessive planning.



Yes I agree with you that Florida water smells like swamp! 

We stayed in the THV with four people and did not feel at all guility.  Fran and I had the master, my parents had the other bedroom. At the same price as a 2 Br we didn't feel at all guilty since there were only 2 bathrooms.  I suppose you can get away with a 1 br so it's a stretch, but for us it was a no brainer.  We weren't going to stay in anything but a 2 br with my parents so the THV were great.  

Fran didn't like them because she got sick the second day and was down for a bit.  She missed out on some park time and got cabin feever.  I'm hoping we can try again once she forgets the cabin feever and gets off all her pain meds.  I would love to sit out on the balcony enjoying an adult beverage, but it was too cold when we were there!

And would we want to read your obsessive PTR?    Put it on the DVC boards and "they will come".  Everyone LOVES to hear about planning and trips. We all live through each other's planning and reports!


----------



## pooh'smate

I love all the activities like the pool parties and the movies at night that Disney does. I love that picture of Chloe. Speaking of short people, Alexia is so excited for my mom to get here to see if she is taller than Nana.  My mom is only 4 foot 8 inches and this year her feet and Lexi's are the same size.  My dad is a little over 6 feet so I am at least taller then my mom. 

Goofyluver, I would read your ptr.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:
			
		

> I love all the activities like the pool parties and the movies at night that Disney does. I love that picture of Chloe. Speaking of short people, Alexia is so excited for my mom to get here to see if she is taller than Nana.  My mom is only 4 foot 8 inches and this year her feet and Lexi's are the same size.  My dad is a little over 6 feet so I am at least taller then my mom.
> 
> Goofyluver, I would read your ptr.



Your mom is tiny- too cute. I've got a cousin who is 4'9" and her husband was 6'3". They were so cute together. Are you short like me?

I love the activities too. They're so fun. Disney knows what they're doing that's for sure. Joshua loves the pool like I do so I always had a buddy to go with. The dynamics and ages of this trip were perfect. I'm almost scared to go back as to not tarnish it  Each trip is amazing and different somehow.​


----------



## rentayenta

Alison, I didn't know Fran was sick during your THV trip?  You definitely need a do over trip to them. 

And Jen, of course you and UncleR are invited. It's a girls' trip!  

Working on an update, I'll be back to respond too.......​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> Your mom is tiny- too cute. I've got a cousin who is 4'9" and her husband was 6'3". They were so cute together. Are you short like me?
> 
> I love the activities too. They're so fun. Disney knows what they're doing that's for sure. Joshua loves the pool like I do so I always had a buddy to go with. The dynamics and ages of this trip were perfect. I'm almost scared to go back as to not tarnish it  Each trip is amazing and different somehow.​



I am 5'4" and Jon is about 5'7". All 3 of us love the pool. You always have such magical trips.


----------



## Goofyluver

franandaj said:


> Yes I agree with you that Florida water smells like swamp!
> 
> We stayed in the THV with four people and did not feel at all guility.  Fran and I had the master, my parents had the other bedroom. At the same price as a 2 Br we didn't feel at all guilty since there were only 2 bathrooms.  I suppose you can get away with a 1 br so it's a stretch, but for us it was a no brainer.  We weren't going to stay in anything but a 2 br with my parents so the THV were great.
> 
> Fran didn't like them because she got sick the second day and was down for a bit.  She missed out on some park time and got cabin feever.  I'm hoping we can try again once she forgets the cabin feever and gets off all her pain meds.  I would love to sit out on the balcony enjoying an adult beverage, but it was too cold when we were there!
> 
> And would we want to read your obsessive PTR?    Put it on the DVC boards and "they will come".  Everyone LOVES to hear about planning and trips. We all live through each other's planning and reports!



OMG.  How am I roping myself into a PTR?  LOL.

I think the best thing about Disney is that it's for everyone...and there are accomodations no matter your need.  Here's hoping that you guys get to return to that balcony with an adult glass o' something good.  

Yeah, for just the 4 of us, we don't need a 2 br, so justifying the points is hard.  We have looked at doing a 2 br at OKW because the points there are so cheap!  But, we know next to nothing about the resort.  



pooh'smate said:


> I love all the activities like the pool parties and the movies at night that Disney does. I love that picture of Chloe. Speaking of short people, Alexia is so excited for my mom to get here to see if she is taller than Nana.  My mom is only 4 foot 8 inches and this year her feet and Lexi's are the same size.  My dad is a little over 6 feet so I am at least taller then my mom.
> 
> Goofyluver, I would read your ptr.



I love tiny people...since I am one.  

And thank you!  



rentayenta said:


> Alison, I didn't know Fran was sick during your THV trip?  You definitely need a do over trip to them.
> 
> And Jen, of course you and UncleR are invited. It's a girls' trip!
> 
> Working on an update, I'll be back to respond too.......​


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> Keith!!!!!    Where is he nowadays?  He's clearly a genius.  Because BCV is awesome.
> 
> We have "our room", which is overlooking the quiet pool.  Not an A+ view, and there's no zebras or giraffes...but what you're lacking in view, you make up for a million times with the fabulosity of the resort.  Yes, I said fabulosity.
> 
> There's no million mile walk to your room, to an elevator, or to the buses.  If you want a refill in your trusty mug, it's just right there.  And it's a 5 minute leisurely walk to EPCOT for booze.  BOOZE!!!!!  From any country you want.
> 
> Also, the pool  OMG.  That sandy bottom baby is like the prime rib of pools.  It is awesome.  And the slide is full of fun.
> 
> And it's quiet.  Like...so quiet that you can relax at Disney...but you know BOOZE is 5 mins away.
> 
> Jon and Big C don't know we're going yet.    We think we're telling them at Christmas.  But they'll be so excited to not only go once, but twice in the next year.
> 
> Please do let UncleR and I know when we should show up for the girl's trip.  We are invited, no?
> 
> And to my lovely wife...just some water and diet coke, please?
> 
> I saw Chloe's costume on FB, but tell her that she is just too dang gorgeous!  And I LOVE that costume.  Also, we're practically the same size, so I should be able to borrow it next year.




He is great. He's writing a pretty cool blog called The Disney Project.  We're hoping he'll come visit this winter. It's been ages since we've seen him. He loves the BCV. 

One of these days we'll have to try an Epcot resort. Booze from any country in 5 minutes?  I'd love to stay near MK too but BLT holds no appeal to me.  If the Poly ever gets DVC, I'll be all over it. The GF DVC might be a future possibility though I can imagine thier points higher than BLT's. 

And two trips? Lucky! I say keep it a Christmas surprise. They're the best! Are you BCV both trips? I'm assuming you're going to get the discounted DVC APs? I love all of our new fun perks. 

You and Chloe are almost the same size.  I'll let her know. She's so cute with that thing. She wears it everywhere aside from school. We're taking her and Joshua to see Wreck it Ralph tonight and she'll wear it.​


pooh'smate said:


> I am 5'4" and Jon is about 5'7". All 3 of us love the pool. You always have such magical trips.



5'4" is average I think. My dad is 5"7". Michael is almost 6' but slim slim, my kids will all stay small I think. 

They have been pretty magical, I agree.​


Goofyluver said:


> OMG.  How am I roping myself into a PTR?  LOL.
> 
> I think the best thing about Disney is that it's for everyone...and there are accomodations no matter your need.  Here's hoping that you guys get to return to that balcony with an adult glass o' something good.
> 
> Yeah, for just the 4 of us, we don't need a 2 br, so justifying the points is hard.  We have looked at doing a 2 br at OKW because the points there are so cheap!  But, we know next to nothing about the resort.
> 
> 
> 
> I love tiny people...since I am one.
> 
> And thank you!




I love OKW.  I'd stay there again easy. My goal is to keep trying new DVC WDW resorts each trip but I don't know how we'll stay away from AKV.  My crew is whipped! 


Did you all read that starting next week, Nov 6 I think, we can book our own RCI resorts through the DVC member site? That's very good news for me. We used it for Cabo, as you all know  and I'd love to trade out again. So would Michael. 



June is looking slim for Disneyland but August isn't. I haven't approached Michael yet. We're going to do our holiday budget this weekend. It's like a game of _Let's Make a Deal_. Honestly.  Disneyland tickets would make a great gift...just sayin'....


 Happy Friday! I know it's date night for some, PIO is with Alison, anyone else doing anything fun this weekend? 

My update is coming but it'll be tomorrow. ​


----------



## pooh'smate

Jon is giving me a night out tonight so I am going to go Christmas shopping and finish up Lexi and probably go to the movies, I don't know what I am going to see, I don't even know what is playing except Wreck It Ralph.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:
			
		

> Jon is giving me a night out tonight so I am going to go Christmas shopping and finish up Lexi and probably go to the movies, I don't know what I am going to see, I don't even know what is playing except Wreck It Ralph.



How was your night? Did you finish some shopping? What movie did you see? Wreck It Ralph was so good. Clever, cute, great message. We really enjoyed it. 

Does it make me a dork that when they run the Castle pic during the opening, my eyes water?  Every time. And every time my family looks at me with that *oh mom* look. 

Michael and I did a little holiday gift budget talking. Always a good time right there.  We seem to be on the same page. It's bittersweet with the kids getting older.

Set to be a beautiful weekend here, 64* which is almost unheard of this time of year. 

Happy Saturday everyone! Soccer, soccer, and more soccer today. Utah moves it to indoor do there's never a break- yay me.​


----------



## rentayenta

After some time get acquainted with our fabulous THV it was time to leave for DHS. We were so excited to meet up with Jenna and the fam. We had ADRs for 50's PrimeTime and my mouth was watering for a Dad's Electric Lemonade. It had been almost 2 years since we'd seen our friends and like I've said, there's just something extra special when our families do Disney together. 

While the kids had some down time, I hadn't so please excuse the Louis Vuitton luggage under my eyes. This girl needed some sleep. It was also EMH for DHS that night. Bonus! 

We were on our way. Again, I have no issues with the transportation system when at WDW. I think it's a huge perk. Not having to drive makes me hap hap happy. Maybe it's because I drive all week? 











We got there in no time. Got a call from our friends and who did we see before entering the DHS? Our buddies! Do I have a group shot? Nope. We were all too busy hugging to take a photo. I did get my TiW card at Guest Services right outside of DHS. $100 well spent. 

We chatted and headed to 50's. We had never been there and I had read nothing but great things. It did not disappoint. It was bar none the BEST service we've ever had at Disney and as a former server and bartender, that's saying a lot. We checked in our party of 11 and headed to an already packed waiting/bar area.

First up Dad's Lemonade:






Even with an ADR we had a good 20 minute wait but that's okay because there was lots of catching up to do. 50's is adorable in terms of theme. From the old Avon type candy holders to the vinyl furniture, I really felt like I was at my grandma's old house on South Street in Long Beach, CA. Now its gangville but then, it was charming.

We were seated. We were stoked. Spirits were running high:






A goofy panoramic group shot:






So before I post more pics, I have to ask if ANYONE if they can read the servers name to please let me know. I need to write a letter to Disney and give this guy major props. He was unreal. Schtick without being offensive, attentive without bugging. Funny as hell too. At one point during the meal Gabby was texting, he grabbed her phone, and dialed the boy she was texting. Yes, he did. He was from the middle east and had a decent accent which made it more funny because he called the boy on Gabby's phone, Mason, and told him that he was Gabby's dad, and laid into him. It was the funniest thing ever. Like tears streaming down our faces funny. He nailed us and our humor. Called me high maintenance, called Michael *Poppy* which is so funny because I call him Poppy (insert a sexy Selma Hayak accent when I do this), he made Jenna put her nose to the wall, he was in cahoots with Joshua who narced us all off for bad behavior, he teased the girls endlessly, he made Jenna's boys wash their hands and tell him what color the bathroom soap was, made the kids serve other tables, went outside and peered at us through the blinds, made an uber long straw and poked me with it from the table behind us, and he made the girls carry their dirty dishes to the kitchen (sexist). HILARIOUS! He somehow knew that Jenna et al were from PA so right when we were seated he sang the word Pennsylvania to the tune of the opening song in the Lion King. He said they were from Jersey or PA. I'm going to post all of the pics. Its easy to tell whats going on. 





















If you knew Jon (above), you'd know how funny him serving complete strangers is!






Reading Gabby's texts:
















Calling and speaking with Mason:






Chloe guarding her phone:






And away they go with dirty dishes:






This photo has his name.  But I still can't make it out. Anyone?







































I'll be back with the rest of the evening but I cannot tell you what total magic this was. One of the trip highlights and like I said, the best service ever. In between shenanigans, our drinks remained full and our food was served hot. But because of all of the fun, I missed getting food shots. The pot roast and fried chicken were delicious. Boys said the beer was cold. 

​


----------



## pooh'smate

His name looks like Loukili. Now I am going back to read rest the rest of your post.


----------



## Pixiedust530

WOW!!! It looks like 50's was a super fun time!!!   I was cracking up at some of the pictures.  I can't believe he took Gabby's phone and called the boy...was she completely mortified?  

I zoomed way in on the photo and it looks like his name is Loukili.  Now....who knows how in the world you pronounce that, but at least you have the correct spelling now.  

OH...and Dad's Lemonade looks yummy! I have a thing for blue drinks!


----------



## Shazzasmd

Enjoying your report.  That looks like one great time at 50's!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> I'll let you know for sure.  At this point August is looking more realistic for three reasons. First we'd have to make our GCV reservation in 2 weeks which were not ready to do. Second, because of the storm we don't know exactly when Jenna's kids will be finished with school so we're not sure when they'll arrive here. And third Gabby and Josh have camp in Colorado in late June. We'd have to be back by June 22 at the latest because they leave for camp June 24th. Jenna and I want a night in Vegas prior to Disneyland so it make the time so crunched.
> 
> You'll have points to rent? That's VERY wrong.   Why not bank them?



Makes sense. We will see what happens but I'm not sure I can get Jeff to do drl and WDW in a 6m span much as I'd like it.

I can't bank as they are already banked but they will have to be used before our NYE trip as I'm a Dec use year. I've lots of time to figure out how best to use them, it's not a ton of points so the options are limited. 

I  excited about the RCI online as that may well be what I do with them. Love the idea of being able to explore my options without calling member services. 

District championship game tonight and then off to state!


----------



## Uncle Remus

rentayenta said:


>



 

You're totally excused for not posting the food pics, your photos of family and friends are the best!!  

Oh, my ribs are hurtin'.


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> He is great. He's writing a pretty cool blog called The Disney Project.  We're hoping he'll come visit this winter. It's been ages since we've seen him. He loves the BCV.
> 
> One of these days we'll have to try an Epcot resort. Booze from any country in 5 minutes?  I'd love to stay near MK too but BLT holds no appeal to me.  If the Poly ever gets DVC, I'll be all over it. The GF DVC might be a future possibility though I can imagine thier points higher than BLT's.
> 
> And two trips? Lucky! I say keep it a Christmas surprise. They're the best! Are you BCV both trips? I'm assuming you're going to get the discounted DVC APs? I love all of our new fun perks.
> 
> You and Chloe are almost the same size.  I'll let her know. She's so cute with that thing. She wears it everywhere aside from school. We're taking her and Joshua to see Wreck it Ralph tonight and she'll wear it.​



Tell Keith hi from us.    He needs to stop in here for a visit.  I read his blog.  VERY cool, but I wouldn't expect anything less from him.

We have no desire to do BLT either.  And GF DVC may be a possibility...but it's very sterile.  And Jen and UncleR don't really do sterile.  

Yes, we're getting the discounted DVC AP's.  We justified them by doing a 2nd trip.    And we were originally thinking about DDP, but now we're thinking TIW.  You'll have to let me know how well you did with it.  

BCV for both of our trips.  We just can't get away from it.  

How was the movie?




> I love OKW.  I'd stay there again easy. My goal is to keep trying new DVC WDW resorts each trip but I don't know how we'll stay away from AKV.  My crew is whipped!
> 
> 
> Did you all read that starting next week, Nov 6 I think, we can book our own RCI resorts through the DVC member site? That's very good news for me. We used it for Cabo, as you all know  and I'd love to trade out again. So would Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> June is looking slim for Disneyland but August isn't. I haven't approached Michael yet. We're going to do our holiday budget this weekend. It's like a game of _Let's Make a Deal_. Honestly.  Disneyland tickets would make a great gift...just sayin'....
> 
> 
> Happy Friday! I know it's date night for some, PIO is with Alison, anyone else doing anything fun this weekend?
> 
> My update is coming but it'll be tomorrow. ​



Hmmmm...what fun this weekend?  

I made marshmallows and fudge!  



rentayenta said:


> ​




Jenna!!!  What did you DO????  

This place is on our list for next summer, I hope.  Now I can't wait.  What happens if you resist going to time-out?  ​


----------



## kid-at-heart

franandaj said:


> We also have a Britta pitcher in our OL.



Yep, us too, in our owner's locker, a Britta pitcher and a bottle of wine - because you never know when you might have a late flight and not arrive until after the stores close.  

Kate


----------



## kid-at-heart

rentayenta said:


> ​



I love her costume, she is such a cutie!


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> His name looks like Loukili. Now I am going back to read rest the rest of your post.




That's what Joshua said too.  Thank you! I'm going to email Disney today. Wonder what address I send it to? He was the funniest guy ever. He must make a fortune there.​



Pixiedust530 said:


> WOW!!! It looks like 50's was a super fun time!!!   I was cracking up at some of the pictures.  I can't believe he took Gabby's phone and called the boy...was she completely mortified?
> 
> I zoomed way in on the photo and it looks like his name is Loukili.  Now....who knows how in the world you pronounce that, but at least you have the correct spelling now.
> 
> OH...and Dad's Lemonade looks yummy! I have a thing for blue drinks!




I like blue drinks too. 50's was such a good time. I couldn't have asked for a better first _real_ meal. 

Gabby was dying, it was hysterical. I can't believe the kid stayed on the phone with him that long either.  I would have hung up for sure. He must have talked to him for 5 minutes. Mason still thinks it was Michael calling him. He's met him and Michael doesn't have an accent. He was asking what was he doing with his daughter, what his intentions were.....​


Shazzasmd said:


> Enjoying your report.  That looks like one great time at 50's!




 Glad you are enjoying it.​


eandesmom said:


> Makes sense. We will see what happens but I'm not sure I can get Jeff to do drl and WDW in a 6m span much as I'd like it.
> 
> I can't bank as they are already banked but they will have to be used before our NYE trip as I'm a Dec use year. I've lots of time to figure out how best to use them, it's not a ton of points so the options are limited.
> 
> I  excited about the RCI online as that may well be what I do with them. Love the idea of being able to explore my options without calling member services.
> 
> District championship game tonight and then off to state!




I have no issues planning 2 years ahead of time so I think the RCI things is nifty too. I can't wait to check out the site and fool around. With a 2 year booking wondow, that gives just enough time for me to plan. 

I'm assuming it's Kendall's game so wishing her and her team good luck. Like Gabby's team says: let's kick some grass. 

Maybe rent them out. Sometimes people just need a few points? You're going to WDW NYE? This NYE or next? 

Yeah, Disneyland is proving harder to plan than I'd like.  With our recent return it's hard to bring up another trip, ya know? I have to let the shock wear off for Michael.​




Uncle Remus said:


> You're totally excused for not posting the food pics, your photos of family and friends are the best!!
> 
> Oh, my ribs are hurtin'.





Thank you! They sure are fun to post and I love retelling the stories.​


Goofyluver said:


> Tell Keith hi from us.    He needs to stop in here for a visit.  I read his blog.  VERY cool, but I wouldn't expect anything less from him.
> 
> We have no desire to do BLT either.  And GF DVC may be a possibility...but it's very sterile.  And Jen and UncleR don't really do sterile.
> 
> Yes, we're getting the discounted DVC AP's.  We justified them by doing a 2nd trip.    And we were originally thinking about DDP, but now we're thinking TIW.  You'll have to let me know how well you did with it.
> 
> BCV for both of our trips.  We just can't get away from it.
> 
> How was the movie?
> 
> Hmmmm...what fun this weekend?
> 
> I made marshmallows and fudge!
> 
> Jenna!!!  What did you DO????
> 
> This place is on our list for next summer, I hope.  Now I can't wait.  What happens if you resist going to time-out?





Wreck It Ralph was so good. Very cute, good for all ages. Some funny inside adult humor- Disney hides it from the kids so well. The moral is relative and no one jerks the tears like Disney. 

You've got to go and ask for our server. Jenna didn't resist but he was quite insistent.  I'm sure they'd make you do something even more embarrassing. He started in the second we sat down. We did well with the TiW card. The DDP is okay but you know you like your appetizers. And sharing is so much fun. 

You made marshmallows? I love marshmallows. I don;t know that I've ever had a homemade one.  And fudge? Tell me it had nuts of some sort. I'm the only one who likes nuts in my fudge so we usually end up with nutless fudge.

No me gusta sterile either. I know people love BLT and it's proximity but it looks like an Ikea ad. I'm too  for BLT. I haven't been to the GF but it sure looked purdy across from MK. 

I will tell him hi. He's all over the FB, you should *friend* him.​


kid-at-heart said:


> Yep, us too, in our owner's locker, a Britta pitcher and a bottle of wine - because you never know when you might have a late flight and not arrive until after the stores close.
> 
> Kate





kid-at-heart said:


> I love her costume, she is such a cutie!




 When she wanted that Jedi robe I laughed and thought: there's goes $50 but I'll tell you, she's got so much use out of it. Halloween, the entire trip after she bought it, and she wears it at home. My guess is that it'll get a lot of use during winter too.​


----------



## pooh'smate

What a great meal at 50's PTC. I really wanted to eat there but Jon and Lexi waned to eat at Sci-Fi so we did. Next time for sure we going. I love your friends blog. I also loved his tr on visiting Marceline and Jon and I planing to go there sometime next year (the museum is only open from April-Oct).  I did go and see Wreck It Ralph and I loved it. I too love seeing the Castle, though I do still miss seeing Walt before Disney, call me sentimental. I finished my Christmas shopping. Jon and I are just buying a blu-ray player as our dvd player has died so that was easy. Alexia is getting something she wants, something to wear, something she needs, and something to read for Christmas. We are going to make a donation to the local homeless shelter where Jon and I used to work. Lexi has plenty of toys and she will still get lots of gifts from family so we are going to do that this year. I am going to make homemade gifts (baked goods) for the other people we give presents to.


----------



## franandaj

Your dinner at 50's Prime Time looked like so much fun.  I'm sure Chloe was TOTALLY embasearssed with the whole call thing!!!!!

I loved the update, but one thing you should reconsider is your thoughts on BLT.  I hated the resort from the pictures to everything about it.  Then they had the Destination-D at the Contemporary.  Well from the previous Destination-D's we knew that one had to stay at the host resort.  Travel between hotels just wouldn't really work.  We were at the VGC for the previous one and only DLH would have been better, but the don't have DVC units, so it wouldn't have worked.

We booked BLT for the Dest-D event and we absolutely LOVED it!  I know there is a lack of appeal on the decor, but the location (being a monorail resort) and having a view of the fireworks (we had a lake view, but could see the fireworks from our balcony" and it was great!


----------



## eandesmom

What a blast of a meal!  We loved ours there too.  I may have to put it on the maybe list for the next trip.  I wasn't sure how they'd seat a large group, we will probably have 12.

Blue drinks are fun!  As long as they aren't too sweet.  I think I had that same drink the last time we were there.



rentayenta said:


> I have no issues planning 2 years ahead of time so I think the RCI things is nifty too. I can't wait to check out the site and fool around. With a 2 year booking wondow, that gives just enough time for me to plan.



I plan 2 years out...let everyone in on it at 1 year or less.    It usually works out pretty well that way.



rentayenta said:


> I'm assuming it's Kendall's game so wishing her and her team good luck. Like Gabby's team says: let's kick some grass.



They did!  Won the district title last night.  It was not K's best game so that was tough but...she had a great season and we move on from here!



rentayenta said:


> Maybe rent them out. Sometimes people just need a few points? You're going to WDW NYE? This NYE or next?



I will rent them if we aren't going to use them for sure.  I hate the idea of not using them but I like the idea of extra cash!  Next NYE.  Current plan (as of Friday lol) is:

BWV 12/29/13-1/4/14.  One 2B on points, One 1B either with transferred/rented points or on cash.

THV 1/4-1/7.  One on points for 3 nights, one on points for 2 nights.

Right now it looks like 4 of us (probably no K or T but it will be up to them), my parents, my sister and BIL, my sister and her 2 boys and then probably one more nephew. Maybe my ex SIL as well. So 5 teenage boys 13 -15.



You can see why K might not be interested in that trip.    Now I just hope the school calendar plays out like I think it will!  We really don't want to go any earlier than the 29th as we'd be giving up some K time and the points are nuts.  I'm going to have to book based on this though as we won't get a school schedule till June since it's a contract negotiation year.  Good news is 4 out of the 5 kids are in the same school district so that helps a bit.  My parents and sister need to decide in the next month or so if they want to try and do rental or transfer versus cash for the 1B but I think we are pretty solid on the rest.  Cash is a lot more but gives them flexibility renting won't.  Transfer would actually be easiest but, like renting, is all up front and I'm not sure they are up for that.



rentayenta said:


> Yeah, Disneyland is proving harder to plan than I'd like.  With our recent return it's hard to bring up another trip, ya know? I have to let the shock wear off for Michael.



Exactly!  Jeff and I have a couples trip in Dec and realistically I shouldn't hit him with anything before then.  Especially since we've been talking a lot about the NYE 2013 trip as there were major (add on) decisions to be made.




rentayenta said:


> When she wanted that Jedi robe I laughed and thought: there's goes $50 but I'll tell you, she's got so much use out of it. Halloween, the entire trip after she bought it, and she wears it at home. My guess is that it'll get a lot of use during winter too.



What I love about that robe on her is you can see how much she loves being in it!


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:
			
		

> What a great meal at 50's PTC. I really wanted to eat there but Jon and Lexi waned to eat at Sci-Fi so we did. Next time for sure we going. I love your friends blog. I also loved his tr on visiting Marceline and Jon and I planing to go there sometime next year (the museum is only open from April-Oct).  I did go and see Wreck It Ralph and I loved it. I too love seeing the Castle, though I do still miss seeing Walt before Disney, call me sentimental. I finished my Christmas shopping. Jon and I are just buying a blu-ray player as our dvd player has died so that was easy. Alexia is getting something she wants, something to wear, something she needs, and something to read for Christmas. We are going to make a donation to the local homeless shelter where Jon and I used to work. Lexi has plenty of toys and she will still get lots of gifts from family so we are going to do that this year. I am going to make homemade gifts (baked goods) for the other people we give presents to.



Let me first apologize for any typos. Chloe is starting her dance solo routine and I'm in the car for the next 30, posting from my phone. iPhone is notorious for spellchecking and not taking grammar into account. Lol! 

50's really was fantastic! I'm afraid to do it again because I'm not sure anyone could top Loukili! But I also said that about our first trip in 2007 during the YOAMD promo where we were showered with Dreams and Magical Moments. Can Disney really just keep getting better and better? 

I thought Wreck It Ralph was great too. Definitely a must buy!

Fun- we love our Blue Ray. 

Love that you are so on top of Christmas shopping. I really like your donation idea too. Do _any_ of our kids really _need_ anything aside from socks, a new winter coat, and underwear?  I told mine to keep their lists reasonable. 

We're doing things a little different this year. I'm not doing the whole Hanukkah and Christmas gift thing. Hanukkah gifts were only created so Jewish kids wouldn't feel socially left out in December. Hanukkah begins Dec. 9. We're going to celebrate the religious aspects of Hanukkah sans gifts. We'll do the social aspect of Christmas minus the religion. We may sound goofy but I think it'll work. I love my tree, the treats, the music etc....it brings such joy and happiness to us. 

What homemade gifts are you thinking of making? Those are always the best gifts.​


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my gosh!!  We desperately need a 50s place at Disneyland.  It looks like a good laugh.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> Your dinner at 50's Prime Time looked like so much fun.  I'm sure Chloe was TOTALLY embasearssed with the whole call thing!!!!!
> 
> I loved the update, but one thing you should reconsider is your thoughts on BLT.  I hated the resort from the pictures to everything about it.  Then they had the Destination-D at the Contemporary.  Well from the previous Destination-D's we knew that one had to stay at the host resort.  Travel between hotels just wouldn't really work.  We were at the VGC for the previous one and only DLH would have been better, but the don't have DVC units, so it wouldn't have worked.
> 
> We booked BLT for the Dest-D event and we absolutely LOVED it!  I know there is a lack of appeal on the decor, but the location (being a monorail resort) and having a view of the fireworks (we had a lake view, but could see the fireworks from our balcony" and it was great!



Typos, yes, sorry  Posting from iPhone. 

 Both Chloe and Kayla thought their phones were next and they hid them in their laps. I love the pure fun on everyone's face during that meal. 

You liked BLT that much? Jen loves it too. Tell me about the CS and gift shop? Good? I want to try them all at some point. And being on the Monorail line would be amazing for sure. Have you tried The Wave? We loved Cal Grill and hated Chef Mickey's. And I am a fireworks junkie.....

You always go to the coolest events!​


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh!!  We desperately need a 50s place at Disneyland.  It looks like a good laugh.



Michele, it was a total blast. The food was really good too. Their fried chicken rivals the Plaza Inn's easily and that's hard for me to say- lol!​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:
			
		

> What a blast of a meal!  We loved ours there too.  I may have to put it on the maybe list for the next trip.  I wasn't sure how they'd seat a large group, we will probably have 12.
> 
> Blue drinks are fun!  As long as they aren't too sweet.  I think I had that same drink the last time we were there.
> 
> I plan 2 years out...let everyone in on it at 1 year or less.    It usually works out pretty well that way.
> 
> They did!  Won the district title last night.  It was not K's best game so that was tough but...she had a great season and we move on from here!
> 
> I will rent them if we aren't going to use them for sure.  I hate the idea of not using them but I like the idea of extra cash!  Next NYE.  Current plan (as of Friday lol) is:
> 
> BWV 12/29/13-1/4/14.  One 2B on points, One 1B either with transferred/rented points or on cash.
> 
> THV 1/4-1/7.  One on points for 3 nights, one on points for 2 nights.
> 
> Right now it looks like 4 of us (probably no K or T but it will be up to them), my parents, my sister and BIL, my sister and her 2 boys and then probably one more nephew. Maybe my ex SIL as well. So 5 teenage boys 13 -15.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why K might not be interested in that trip.    Now I just hope the school calendar plays out like I think it will!  We really don't want to go any earlier than the 29th as we'd be giving up some K time and the points are nuts.  I'm going to have to book based on this though as we won't get a school schedule till June since it's a contract negotiation year.  Good news is 4 out of the 5 kids are in the same school district so that helps a bit.  My parents and sister need to decide in the next month or so if they want to try and do rental or transfer versus cash for the 1B but I think we are pretty solid on the rest.  Cash is a lot more but gives them flexibility renting won't.  Transfer would actually be easiest but, like renting, is all up front and I'm not sure they are up for that.
> 
> Exactly!  Jeff and I have a couples trip in Dec and realistically I shouldn't hit him with anything before then.  Especially since we've been talking a lot about the NYE 2013 trip as there were major (add on) decisions to be made.
> 
> What I love about that robe on her is you can see how much she loves being in it!



Typos coming: beware! 

We had 11 in our party and it was perfect. We could have easily slid another chair in. If you want a good time and your party is full of good sports, I'd recommend it. I think our guy went above and beyond. We got the usual chatter about finishing our vegetables before dessert but I think when he knew we were all game, he kicked it up a notch. You've been so you know but I'm sure a party of 12 would be fine. The more the merrier at 50's! 

Congrats to K!!! That's awesome. The check seems a little less painful to write when they're having fun _and_ winning.  For me anyway. 

That's a big group you've got going for NYE but what fun! 50's would be perfect. 'Ohana does well with big parties too. 

Our school schedule for 2013-2014 is also in negotiations so I'm a stand still in terms of dates.  And with Gab wanting to be a camp counselor, it's a monthlong gig that starts this June.  Disneyland may not happen until July or August realistically, just depends. The applications should be out anytime. 

I saw your walking thread and need to go read it. And your trip is Dec 2013? I thought it was this Dec. Where are you going for your couples trip? 

She does feel pure joy in that robe. I finally washed it yesterday. I was scared to death to shrink or ruin it. It's far too big to hand wash so I put it on gentle and laid it out to dry. Looks and smells just like new. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I saw your walking thread and need to go read it. And your trip is Dec 2013? I thought it was this Dec. Where are you going for your couples trip?
> 
> She does feel pure joy in that robe. I finally washed it yesterday. I was scared to death to shrink or ruin it. It's far too big to hand wash so I put it on gentle and laid it out to dry. Looks and smells just like new.   [/center]



I love Ohana. 2 of my nephews are horrible eaters and I'm just not sure that it'd be worth the cost to anyone to try that.  If we do something like PTC or the various others on our list, they can choose an app, share, or skip eating entirely (which often, they do).  We will see.

Yep, more than a year away.  Which is why I'd love DLR this spring or summer but not sure Jeff will go for it.  We did have a lot of Disney this summer even if it wasn't mostly park time.  Every 2 years is about his ideal and it has been every year in one way or another since 2009.   

Good part about the spreading it out is that we were able to spread out our point purchases and I think ended up with the right homes for us.  Trying 5 resorts between July and Oct really helped me with deciding where to add on.  Had we bought all at once it would have been different so I'm glad it played out the way it did for many reasons.

It's a lot of folks to coordinate and one of my sisters is in the middle of going back to school to get her teachers certificate post divorce so we needed to plan it for after she is done.  We will be taking her, and my nephews on our points.  Hopefully she will have a job as otherwise, coming up with plane fare, food and park tickets may be a challenge but I'm very hopeful.  Lots of demand in her focus area (special needs, middle school). 

The E's are cracking me up.  Now that the add on is final, they figure the trip is a done deal.  Evan is designing a group t shirt and Eric is making an ADR list.  It's over 13 months away!  I'll feel more official once we have signed the docs and sent them back.

Couples trip is to San Fran for a long weekend.  It will be cool though as our closing docs are being sent there so that makes it kind of fun.  Hoping to go to the Walt Disney Family museum while there but we haven't decided if we are renting a car or not.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Typos, yes, sorry  Posting from iPhone.
> 
> Both Chloe and Kayla thought their phones were next and they hid them in their laps. I love the pure fun on everyone's face during that meal.
> 
> You liked BLT that much? Jen loves it too. Tell me about the CS and gift shop? Good? I want to try them all at some point. And being on the Monorail line would be amazing for sure. Have you tried The Wave? We loved Cal Grill and hated Chef Mickey's. And I am a fireworks junkie.....
> 
> You always go to the coolest events!​



I did NOT expect to like the place, but I really did.  I'm not sure if you read my TR from that one, but it was the one where I cooked three meals on Friday night after checking in.  Chicken for that night, meatloaf for the next night and spaghetti sauce for the following night.  Needless to say we didn't try the Contempo Cafe.  I did get to the gift store, I was looking for the lettuce that GG forgot to bring me.  They had a good selection of stuff and they also had another store with lots of really cool expensive stuff.  This was all at the Contemporary.

I have not tried the Wave, we were going to on our previous canceled trip.  What I really liked about the place was that our 1 br had two bathrooms.  Even with two people that can be quite a life saver!  It had a great open floorplan in the Living room.  We were on the outside of the C, so ours had barstools at the counter.   From what I've seen in pictures the rooms on the insides of the C do not have barstools since they are a little smaller.

We didn't have a MK view, but if you stood on the balcony you could see MK.  We could also see a beautiful lake view from sitting inside the room.  Once I got over the modern furniture, it was very comfy, and I really liked the plates and stuff.  It was so easy to get places having the monorail right there, and dining at the Poly and GF was a snap.  Obviously I liked it enough to book my next trip there with a split stay between AK and BLT.  You never know you might surprise yourself!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I did NOT expect to like the place, but I really did.  I'm not sure if you read my TR from that one, but it was the one where I cooked three meals on Friday night after checking in.  Chicken for that night, meatloaf for the next night and spaghetti sauce for the following night.  Needless to say we didn't try the Contempo Cafe.  I did get to the gift store, I was looking for the lettuce that GG forgot to bring me.  They had a good selection of stuff and they also had another store with lots of really cool expensive stuff.  This was all at the Contemporary.
> 
> I have not tried the Wave, we were going to on our previous canceled trip.  What I really liked about the place was that our 1 br had two bathrooms.  Even with two people that can be quite a life saver!  It had a great open floorplan in the Living room.  We were on the outside of the C, so ours had barstools at the counter.   From what I've seen in pictures the rooms on the insides of the C do not have barstools since they are a little smaller.
> 
> We didn't have a MK view, but if you stood on the balcony you could see MK.  We could also see a beautiful lake view from sitting inside the room.  Once I got over the modern furniture, it was very comfy, and I really liked the plates and stuff.  It was so easy to get places having the monorail right there, and dining at the Poly and GF was a snap.  Obviously I liked it enough to book my next trip there with a split stay between AK and BLT.  You never know you might surprise yourself!





I'm going to have to look into them further. I do recall seeing that in one of your reports. I'm going to have to go back and look though. Do you have a link? I'd love to see more pics too if you've got them.  

About the MK view, I've read the lake view is better as you've got to look _over_ the parking lot to see MK. BLT is so close though. When we'd pass it on our last trip, Michael said it would be nice to stay so close to MK.  I agree. Are the VWL close too? Jenna has stayed there. She got her wedding photos done there. The first time we *met* was at the VWL. The lobby is gorgeous like the GCV but I found the villas to be dated. I'm guessing though the resort has that relaxing feeling that I love so much. 

BLT's one bedroom has two bathrooms? Can their one bedrooms fit 5?  Not that we'll ever be able to not have a 2 bedroom. Once you have all that room it seems almost impossible to go back. 

I'm not quite sure how I'll ever talk my crew into not staying at AKV. They are in love with that place as am I. As far as WDW resorts go, we've still got to try SSR, VWL, BLT, BCV, and BWV. I better get planning. If I had to choose right now where we'd stay during the next trip, I'd choose SSR and BWV. Michael is dying to stay at SSR, not the THV part though.​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> Let me first apologize for any typos. Chloe is starting her dance solo routine and I'm in the car for the next 30, posting from my phone. iPhone is notorious for spellchecking and not taking grammar into account. Lol!
> 
> 50's really was fantastic! I'm afraid to do it again because I'm not sure anyone could top Loukili! But I also said that about our first trip in 2007 during the YOAMD promo where we were showered with Dreams and Magical Moments. Can Disney really just keep getting better and better?
> 
> I thought Wreck It Ralph was great too. Definitely a must buy!
> 
> Fun- we love our Blue Ray.
> 
> Love that you are so on top of Christmas shopping. I really like your donation idea too. Do _any_ of our kids really _need_ anything aside from socks, a new winter coat, and underwear?  I told mine to keep their lists reasonable.
> 
> We're doing things a little different this year. I'm not doing the whole Hanukkah and Christmas gift thing. Hanukkah gifts were only created so Jewish kids wouldn't feel socially left out in December. Hanukkah begins Dec. 9. We're going to celebrate the religious aspects of Hanukkah sans gifts. We'll do the social aspect of Christmas minus the religion. We may sound goofy but I think it'll work. I love my tree, the treats, the music etc....it brings such joy and happiness to us.
> 
> What homemade gifts are you thinking of making? Those are always the best gifts.​





I will make fudge, chex mix, divinity, sugar cookies, marshmallows, and who knows what else. I love to bake. No, I know Lexi doesn't _need_ anything either she has more toys than she plays with and has all the clothes she needs. I love that you celebrate both Hanukkah and Christmas (and do it openly). I had a friend growing up whose parents went off into lala land and started following some new people who made their own religion (it combined some Jewish traditions plus some other weird stuff they made up). They stopped "celebrating" Christmas but started celebrating the New Year by having a tree and presents and everything else that we do at Christmas. My friend moved out into her own place (we were 18 at the time) and celebrated Christmas with my family.  I could go on about all the stuff they started to do but I don't want to bore you.  I will just say that it was known thing in our town that the FBI would do fly-bys over the compound they all moved to.


----------



## eandesmom

I have to say we checked out Tracy's studio at BLT and I would absolutely stay there, main reason it's never on my list is the point cost since we are view and verandah junkies, we can just get more  for our points elsewhere


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> I will make fudge, chex mix, divinity, sugar cookies, marshmallows, and who knows what else. I love to bake. No, I know Lexi doesn't _need_ anything either she has more toys than she plays with and has all the clothes she needs. I love that you celebrate both Hanukkah and Christmas (and do it openly). I had a friend growing up whose parents went off into lala land and started following some new people who made their own religion (it combined some Jewish traditions plus some other weird stuff they made up). They stopped "celebrating" Christmas but started celebrating the New Year by having a tree and presents and everything else that we do at Christmas. My friend moved out into her own place (we were 18 at the time) and celebrated Christmas with my family.  I could go on about all the stuff they started to do but I don't want to bore you.  I will just say that it was known thing in our town that the FBI would do fly-bys over the compound they all moved to.




I have no issues celebrating both holidays. For us, Christmas is about the holiday fun, treats, music, and community and holds no religious experience though I totally respect that for some it does.  There is no relation between Hanukkah and Christmas other than timing although next year Hanukkah begins in November. I know it sounds strange but I grew up with Christmas, all of my memories are of Christmas. As long as the kids remain unconfused, it's all good with me. Michael said gifts for only one so they chose Christmas gifts. We make it up as we go.  

Yum, your list sounds delicious! I love divinity.  Do you have an easy fudge recipe to share?  I'd love to make some but need an easy recipe.​




eandesmom said:


> I have to say we checked out Tracy's studio at BLT and I would absolutely stay there, main reason it's never on my list is the point cost since we are view and verandah junkies, we can just get more  for our points elsewhere





The points are expensive. I am a view and verandah junkie too. I think the lake view is the way to go at BLT. Every MK view photo I've seen has a big parking lot in it that has to be ignored/looked over to be able to focus on The Castle. That parking lot kills it for me.  But the proximity makes it tempting for sure. 



Anyone know about the VWL proximity and transportation options to MK? I swear I read you can take a boat to MK from VWL.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> I have no issues celebrating both holidays. For us, Christmas is about the holiday fun, treats, music, and community and holds no religious experience though I totally respect that for some it does.  There is no relation between Hanukkah and Christmas other than timing although next year Hanukkah begins in November. I know it sounds strange but I grew up with Christmas, all of my memories are of Christmas. As long as the kids remain unconfused, it's all good with me. Michael said gifts for only one so they chose Christmas gifts. We make it up as we go.
> 
> Yum, your list sounds delicious! I love divinity.  Do you have an easy fudge recipe to share?  I'd love to make some but need an easy recipe.
> 
> The points are expensive. I am a view and verandah junkie too. I think the lake view is the way to go at BLT. Every MK view photo I've seen has a big parking lot in it that has to be ignored/looked over to be able to focus on The Castle. That parking lot kills it for me.  But the proximity makes it tempting for sure.
> 
> Anyone know about the VWL proximity and transportation options to MK? I swear I read you can take a boat to MK from VWL.



I think celebrating both is cool, whatever works for you is good! In some ways, that could be easier than us trying to get our kids to focus on the meaning of Christmas, not the commercial side. 

The only way to get to MK from VWL is by boat. Which is cool...and maddening at times. I've stayed there twice (lodge once, villas once) and while I like a lot about it and would stay there again, it's not my favorite.


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> I have no issues celebrating both holidays. For us, Christmas is about the holiday fun, treats, music, and community and holds no religious experience though I totally respect that for some it does.  There is no relation between Hanukkah and Christmas other than timing although next year Hanukkah begins in November. I know it sounds strange but I grew up with Christmas, all of my memories are of Christmas. As long as the kids remain unconfused, it's all good with me. Michael said gifts for only one so they chose Christmas gifts. We make it up as we go.
> 
> Yum, your list sounds delicious! I love divinity.  Do you have an easy fudge recipe to share?  I'd love to make some but need an easy recipe.​




This is my fudge recipe. I like that I don't have to use a candy thermometer. I have been making this for the past 15 years and it is so easy and you can change it up to make a ton of different kinds. Lexi's favorite is when I use white choc chips and dried cranberries with pecans. I am allergic to nuts so it is a treat for Jon and Lexi when I use nuts. If you want butterscotch then use butterscotch chips ect. It freezes well, the 3 of us can not eat it all before it gets to dry, so I cut it up and then freeze and when we want some we just take out what we want to eat. I also line my pan with foil and then when it is cool I just lift the fudge out and cut.

Fantasy Fudge

3 cups sugar
3/4 cup margarine
2/3 cup evaporated milk
1 12-oz. (340 g) package semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 7-oz. (198 g) jar Kraft Marshmallow creme
1 cup chopped nuts
1 teaspoon vanilla extract


Combine sugar, margarine and milk in heavy 2-1/2 quart saucepan; bring to full rolling bail, stirring constantly. Continue boiling 5 minutes over medium heat, stirring. Remove from heat, stir in chocolate till melted. Add marshmallow creme, nuts & vanilla; beat until blended. Pour into greased 8 x 8-inch baking pan. Let cool and cut into 1-inch squares.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I'm going to have to look into them further. I do recall seeing that in one of your reports. I'm going to have to go back and look though. Do you have a link? I'd love to see more pics too if you've got them.
> ​




In my sig there is a link, for Destination D WDW in Detail, that's where you will find pictures.



rentayenta said:


> [CENTERAbout the MK view, I've read the lake view is better as you've got to look _over_ the parking lot to see MK. BLT is so close though. When we'd pass it on our last trip, Michael said it would be nice to stay so close to MK.  I agree. Are the VWL close too? Jenna has stayed there. She got her wedding photos done there. The first time we *met* was at the VWL. The lobby is gorgeous like the GCV but I found the villas to be dated. I'm guessing though the resort has that relaxing feeling that I love so much.
> 
> BLT's one bedroom has two bathrooms? Can their one bedrooms fit 5?  Not that we'll ever be able to not have a 2 bedroom. Once you have all that room it seems almost impossible to go back.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I'll ever talk my crew into not staying at AKV. They are in love with that place as am I. As far as WDW resorts go, we've still got to try SSR, VWL, BLT, BCV, and BWV. I better get planning. If I had to choose right now where we'd stay during the next trip, I'd choose SSR and BWV. Michael is dying to stay at SSR, not the THV part though.


 
The one bedrooms can fit five, two on the couch and one in the chair.  We were looking at it when we had three because of the two bathrooms, but I even like it with two of us.  We sometimes need two bathrooms even if we can work with with one if necessary.

It's really cool just because of the location and how easy it is to get to other parks.  Not necessarily the looks of the place and yes you do have to look across a parking lot view to see the MK.  I'll give you my feedback on that on the next TR.  But other than that, it was cool to be so close to a monorail ride to O'hana, the monorail away from 1900 park fare, and on our next trip Narcosses'!

It's kinda cool to be so centrally located and scooter accesible without a lot of hassle to get places. Your crew can move and get around.  PIO, has now has an idea about what I'm up against.  Ask her when she gets back home maybe she can explain it better.  I don't think anyone has a clue about the mobility issues that we face here.  Getting on rides are not an option the things we face here are much more severethan ride issues.  I can do tehm but not Fran.

Anyways not to be a downer, she brings her books while I ride.  Not the best soluation, but better than some ideas.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> In my sig there is a link, for Destination D WDW in Detail, that's where you will find pictures.
> 
> The one bedrooms can fit five, two on the couch and one in the chair.  We were looking at it when we had three because of the two bathrooms, but I even like it with two of us.  We sometimes need two bathrooms even if we can work with with one if necessary.
> 
> It's really cool just because of the location and how easy it is to get to other parks.  Not necessarily the looks of the place and yes you do have to look across a parking lot view to see the MK.  I'll give you my feedback on that on the next TR.  But other than that, it was cool to be so close to a monorail ride to O'hana, the monorail away from 1900 park fare, and on our next trip Narcosses'!
> 
> It's kinda cool to be so centrally located and scooter accesible without a lot of hassle to get places. Your crew can move and get around.  PIO, has now has an idea about what I'm up against.  Ask her when she gets back home maybe she can explain it better.  I don't think anyone has a clue about the mobility issues that we face here.  Getting on rides are not an option the things we face here are much more severethan ride issues.  I can do tehm but not Fran.
> 
> Anyways not to be a downer, she brings her books while I ride.  Not the best soluation, but better than some ideas.




Thank you! I'm looking forward to seeing the pics again. Knowing BLT sleeps 5 and has 2 bathrooms does put it on the table....One bathroom is doable but not fun with 5 of us. heck, Michael and I don't even share a sink at home.  We've got 3 bathrooms at home which I know isn't necessary but we sure appreciate them. One for guests is so nice. 

I didn't realize you are staying at BLT during your next trip too.  I'll look forward to your review and pics. Isn't your cruise soon too???? 

I'm trying to plan a solo bday trip to So Cal for my birthday March. Solo as in no kids.  I'm thinking of doing Disneyland/DCA for a day each and then staying with my girlfriend the rest of the time. My tentative dates would be DL/DCA 3/7 and 3/8. My bday is 3/7. 44; where does the time go?  Let me know what you think. 

I would imagine the mobility issues you and Fran face can be a pain for sure.  Especially when she's in pain.  Does she go on any rides? I didn't realize she didn't ride a lot. The resort time then would be extra important. I'm glad you can spoil yourselves there.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Congrats to K!!! That's awesome. The check seems a little less painful to write when they're having fun _and_ winning.  For me anyway.
> ​




It's HS soccer so no check...directly but it does then equate into checks for her to go to college ID camps.  And does help justify those hefty club and travel fees.  Sorta. Ouch.​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> It's HS soccer so no check...directly but it does then equate into checks for her to go to college ID camps.  And does help justify those hefty club and travel fees.  Sorta. Ouch.






HS is nice! I wish Gab would have played HS this year. Her HS team, in all honesty stinks, but she could have made it and lettered. Next year she's trying out. This is her last year playing comp. we've had a much better experience with boys comp versus girls.  

And the travel costs: ouch indeed. Found out were playing in a tournament in St. George the day after Thanksgiving. It's in southern Utah, about 5 hours away. Yay me. I suppose as a parent I'm not supposed to admit this but I really dislike traveling for kids' sports. Truly.​


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> This is my fudge recipe. I like that I don't have to use a candy thermometer. I have been making this for the past 15 years and it is so easy and you can change it up to make a ton of different kinds. Lexi's favorite is when I use white choc chips and dried cranberries with pecans. I am allergic to nuts so it is a treat for Jon and Lexi when I use nuts. If you want butterscotch then use butterscotch chips ect. It freezes well, the 3 of us can not eat it all before it gets to dry, so I cut it up and then freeze and when we want some we just take out what we want to eat. I also line my pan with foil and then when it is cool I just lift the fudge out and cut.
> 
> Fantasy Fudge
> 
> 3 cups sugar
> 3/4 cup margarine
> 2/3 cup evaporated milk
> 1 12-oz. (340 g) package semi-sweet chocolate chips
> 1 7-oz. (198 g) jar Kraft Marshmallow creme
> 1 cup chopped nuts
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 
> 
> Combine sugar, margarine and milk in heavy 2-1/2 quart saucepan; bring to full rolling bail, stirring constantly. Continue boiling 5 minutes over medium heat, stirring. Remove from heat, stir in chocolate till melted. Add marshmallow creme, nuts & vanilla; beat until blended. Pour into greased 8 x 8-inch baking pan. Let cool and cut into 1-inch squares.





   That looks like something I can handle. Is the marshmallow cream the same as marshmallow fluff? Does it matter if you use butter instead of margarine? Clearly I don't bake much. ​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> That looks like something I can handle. Is the marshmallow cream the same as marshmallow fluff? Does it matter if you use butter instead of margarine? Clearly I don't bake much. ​



Marshmallow cream is the same as Fluff. I used to only use Fluff but they don't sell Fluff here. I always have my parents bring me some on their way through to AZ. Also I have only ever used butter, no fake chemical stuff in this house.  Also I should note that I always have everything all measured out so I can just dump it in when the time comes and have your pan lined and greased (I just use butter) before you start. I have tried other fudge recipes and this is the easiest and the best one. Before I was allergic to nuts pb was my favorite and then I would just use a cup of pb instead of the chocolate chips.


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> Wreck It Ralph was so good. Very cute, good for all ages. Some funny inside adult humor- Disney hides it from the kids so well. The moral is relative and no one jerks the tears like Disney.
> 
> You've got to go and ask for our server. Jenna didn't resist but he was quite insistent.  I'm sure they'd make you do something even more embarrassing. He started in the second we sat down. We did well with the TiW card. The DDP is okay but you know you like your appetizers. And sharing is so much fun.
> 
> You made marshmallows? I love marshmallows. I don;t know that I've ever had a homemade one.  And fudge? Tell me it had nuts of some sort. I'm the only one who likes nuts in my fudge so we usually end up with nutless fudge.
> 
> No me gusta sterile either. I know people love BLT and it's proximity but it looks like an Ikea ad. I'm too  for BLT. I haven't been to the GF but it sure looked purdy across from MK.
> 
> I will tell him hi. He's all over the FB, you should *friend* him.​



I'm going to have to look Keith up and friend him.  Jon still has the shirt that he a T got him, even though it barely fits anymore.  

Ummmm, no nuts in my fudge.  I'm firmly anti-nut.  

You've never even stopped into GF?  Girl, go the the GFCafe NOW!  Fabulous food.


----------



## jedijill

pooh'smate said:


> Marshmallow cream is the same as Fluff. I used to only use Fluff but they don't sell Fluff here. I always have my parents bring me some on their way through to AZ. Also I have only ever used butter, no fake chemical stuff in this house.  Also I should note that I always have everything all measured out so I can just dump it in when the time comes and have your pan lined and greased (I just use butter) before you start. I have tried other fudge recipes and this is the easiest and the best one. Before I was allergic to nuts pb was my favorite and then I would just use a cup of pb instead of the chocolate chips.



Watch the boiling time if you live at altitude....I learned the hard way after ruining several batches of fudge after moving to Denver from Missouri.   I use a thermometer and there are some good conversion tips online. 

Jill in CO


----------



## pooh'smate

jedijill said:


> Watch the boiling time if you live at altitude....I learned the hard way after ruining several batches of fudge after moving to Denver from Missouri.   I use a thermometer and there are some good conversion tips online.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks, I didn't think of that.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> Marshmallow cream is the same as Fluff. I used to only use Fluff but they don't sell Fluff here. I always have my parents bring me some on their way through to AZ. Also I have only ever used butter, no fake chemical stuff in this house.  Also I should note that I always have everything all measured out so I can just dump it in when the time comes and have your pan lined and greased (I just use butter) before you start. I have tried other fudge recipes and this is the easiest and the best one. Before I was allergic to nuts pb was my favorite and then I would just use a cup of pb instead of the chocolate chips.




Cool! I still have the 2 jars of marshmallow fluff I didn't use on our trip to WDW.  Good and I prefer butter too. We don't have margarine in the house. I know margarine can separate the water from chemicals so I wasn't sure if that would affect the fudge. It sounds good with pb too. When did you develop a but allergy? ​




Goofyluver said:


> I'm going to have to look Keith up and friend him.  Jon still has the shirt that he a T got him, even though it barely fits anymore.
> 
> Ummmm, no nuts in my fudge.  I'm firmly anti-nut.
> 
> You've never even stopped into GF?  Girl, go the the GFCafe NOW!  Fabulous food.




Anti nut  I heart nuts. 

No, I haven't been to the GF.  The menu looks good. It was on my maybe list last trip. Worth the trek over for if not staying at a Monorail resort? 

He just posted on my status, you can't miss him. 

Speaking of I posted the best video about women's right to vote. Kicking it old school today. ​


jedijill said:


> Watch the boiling time if you live at altitude....I learned the hard way after ruining several batches of fudge after moving to Denver from Missouri.   I use a thermometer and there are some good conversion tips online.
> 
> Jill in CO




 Jill. I wouldn't have thought about altitude and you're correct, we're at about 4,500 feet so I'm guessing I'll need to adjust and use a thermometer.​


pooh'smate said:


> Thanks, I didn't think of that.



Neither did I. Does it mean I have to use a thermometer?​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Cool! I still have the 2 jars of marshmallow fluff I didn't use on our trip to WDW.  Good and I prefer butter too. We don't have margarine in the house. I know margarine can separate the water from chemicals so I wasn't sure if that would affect the fudge. It sounds good with pb too. When did you develop a but allergy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti nut  I heart nuts.
> 
> No, I haven't been to the GF.  The menu looks good. It was on my maybe list last trip. Worth the trek over for if not staying at a Monorail resort?
> 
> He just posted on my status, you can't miss him.
> 
> Speaking of I posted the best video about women's right to vote. Kicking it old school today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill. I wouldn't have thought about altitude and you're correct, we're at about 4,500 feet so I'm guessing I'll need to adjust and use a thermometer.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did I. Does it mean I have to use a thermometer?​



You need to dial back the boiling time for sure.  As a rule of thumb, dial down the temp you are shooting for by 2 degrees F for every 1000 feet of altitude you are.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:
			
		

> You need to dial back the boiling time for sure.  As a rule of thumb, dial down the temp you are shooting for by 2 degrees F for every 1000 feet of altitude you are.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thank you Jill. I'll do that. I'm excited now to start making the fudge. I best make a trial batch ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Thank you Jill. I'll do that. I'm excited now to start making the fudge. I best make a trial batch ​



Experimenting is fun and very bad for my butt. 

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:
			
		

> Experimenting is fun and very bad for my butt.
> 
> Jill in CO



 I hear ya! I'm such a grazer anyway.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward to seeing the pics again. Knowing BLT sleeps 5 and has 2 bathrooms does put it on the table....One bathroom is doable but not fun with 5 of us. heck, Michael and I don't even share a sink at home.  We've got 3 bathrooms at home which I know isn't necessary but we sure appreciate them. One for guests is so nice.
> 
> I didn't realize you are staying at BLT during your next trip too.  I'll look forward to your review and pics. Isn't your cruise soon too????
> 
> I'm trying to plan a solo bday trip to So Cal for my birthday March. Solo as in no kids.  I'm thinking of doing Disneyland/DCA for a day each and then staying with my girlfriend the rest of the time. My tentative dates would be DL/DCA 3/7 and 3/8. My bday is 3/7. 44; where does the time go?  Let me know what you think.
> 
> I would imagine the mobility issues you and Fran face can be a pain for sure.  Especially when she's in pain.  Does she go on any rides? I didn't realize she didn't ride a lot. The resort time then would be extra important. I'm glad you can spoil yourselves there.​



Been a few busy days before I could respond! Yes the Cruise is coming up really fast!  I can't wait!  We go in less than three weeks.  Our next trip to WDW iss almost like the one we were supposed to take with our friend who passed away except we start out at WWoHP at the Royal Pacific.  Each time it gets better (since we've canceled and rebooked three times), now we have to stay at the CL since they don't have any normal rooms!  

We are at Kidani for 4 nights and BLT for 4 nights.  At this point I don't care, I just want some vacations!  I'm going stir crazy.  Even the little jaunt to Santa whatever was cool, I was away from from home and didn't have to feed the kids.  A week of that and I will be in heaven!


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> When did you develop a but allergy? ​



 This really is one of your best typos. 

I unfortunately developed one about 10 years ago.  I used to be able to eat the every once and a while but the other day I had one cashew and I had to use my epi pen. I was at work too. I loved nuts too. Cashews and pistachios were my favorite.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Been a few busy days before I could respond! Yes the Cruise is coming up really fast!  I can't wait!  We go in less than three weeks.  Our next trip to WDW iss almost like the one we were supposed to take with our friend who passed away except we start out at WWoHP at the Royal Pacific.  Each time it gets better (since we've canceled and rebooked three times), now we have to stay at the CL since they don't have any normal rooms!
> 
> We are at Kidani for 4 nights and BLT for 4 nights.  At this point I don't care, I just want some vacations!  I'm going stir crazy.  Even the little jaunt to Santa whatever was cool, I was away from from home and didn't have to feed the kids.  A week of that and I will be in heaven!




 Less than 3 weeks?  I'm so happy for you! You both deserve a nice relaxing pampered vacation. Poor thing having to stay CL. However will you cope?  CL at Disney too? I saw that magic elevator at Kidani. I hope that one day I'll be able to snag it. 

Was Santa wherever the car show? 

I'll be eager to see your BLT pics. Are you doing a Studio or one bedroom? And Kidani. I swear I could live there.  We all loved it. It's such a beautiful and mellow resort. It has such a peaceful vibe. I bought a bamboo while we were there and it sits right in my living room next to a lantern filled with sand from my favorite spot in Mexico, Zihuatanejo. Now you're making me want to go somewhere. Michael says he's planning our 20th for next year and I'm like: in 10 months? best get on it. ​




pooh'smate said:


> This really is one of your best typos.
> 
> I unfortunately developed one about 10 years ago.  I used to be able to eat the every once and a while but the other day I had one cashew and I had to use my epi pen. I was at work too. I loved nuts too. Cashews and pistachios were my favorite.




But allergy?    That is my best typo. 

What causes a sudden *n*ut allergy?  That must have been so scary especially f you could eat them before. You'd have no idea what was happening. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Less than 3 weeks?  I'm so happy for you! You both deserve a nice relaxing pampered vacation. Poor thing having to stay CL. However will you cope?  CL at Disney too? I saw that magic elevator at Kidani. I hope that one day I'll be able to snag it.
> ​




I know I can't believe it!  I would have our suitcases packed already but we have to go to DCA this weekend.  I hope they upgrade us to CL, we can use it!!!!! It is our annual Band weekend.  We stay over because we do a late dinner 8:45 at that *Special restaurant* with whoever from the band can afford it.  Usually there are a little over a bakers dozen who show up and we have a great time, but get to bed at midnight.

When we all have to be at the call time at 9AM, it makes a rather sleepless night!  We all show up in our tuxes and formal best and play a show.  This year it is at 11:30AM so we'll all be in the park by 1:30-2:00PM and then spend the rest of the day having fun.  Usually Fran and I go home because she is in pain or we have something to do.  

This year she is on a mission to convince our new conductor that Disney is not evil and even large economy sized folks can have fun at Disney.  He thinks he can't get on any rides because he is too big, so hopefully we can change that perspective.​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> But allergy?    That is my best typo.
> 
> What causes a sudden *n*ut allergy?  That must have been so scary especially f you could eat them before. You'd have no idea what was happening. ​



I don't know what started it. One Christmas Jon gave me a can of mixed nuts in my stocking and when I started eating it my lips, tongue, chest and throat started to feel tight and swell up. I went to the dr after the holidays and got tested and sure enough I had an allergy. I have to get tested again because I have noticed some times tomatoes are starting to give a reaction too.


----------



## rentayenta

First snow for me today, we missed the _real_ first snow during our trip. I hate snow. I'm going to try and retain a semi decent attitude this winter though. Wish me luck. ​







franandaj said:


> I know I can't believe it!  I would have our suitcases packed already but we have to go to DCA this weekend.  I hope they upgrade us to CL, we can use it!!!!! It is our annual Band weekend.  We stay over because we do a late dinner 8:45 at that *Special restaurant* with whoever from the band can afford it.  Usually there are a little over a bakers dozen who show up and we have a great time, but get to bed at midnight.
> 
> When we all have to be at the call time at 9AM, it makes a rather sleepless night!  We all show up in our tuxes and formal best and play a show.  This year it is at 11:30AM so we'll all be in the park by 1:30-2:00PM and then spend the rest of the day having fun.  Usually Fran and I go home because she is in pain or we have something to do.
> 
> This year she is on a mission to convince our new conductor that Disney is not evil and even large economy sized folks can have fun at Disney.  He thinks he can't get on any rides because he is too big, so hopefully we can change that perspective.




Sorry for my late response too.  It's been a crazy few days. As you saw we're seeking the Expedition, refi-ing the house. The appraiser called us Wed at 10:00 pm to let us know he'd be there Thursday at 5:00.  Michael and I were up at 5:30 yesterday cleaning. 


I'm so happy for you. Are you ready? FEs all set to go? I've got a friend in Cabo now and she says it's gorgeous. What are the special restaurant options on the cruise? 

*Special restaurant*. Love those pics! I can't imagine _not_ going but it is expensive. I'd sell a kidney to go. Really. 

What a fabulous experience to play there. And all gussied up too. Do you always dress to impress when playing? Do you have more casual venues? 

Disney is so *economy sized* folks friendly.  Hopefully he'll change his tune.​




pooh'smate said:


> I don't know what started it. One Christmas Jon gave me a can of mixed nuts in my stocking and when I started eating it my lips, tongue, chest and throat started to feel tight and swell up. I went to the dr after the holidays and got tested and sure enough I had an allergy. I have to get tested again because I have noticed some times tomatoes are starting to give a reaction too.





Tomatoes too?  I love tomatoes. I like nuts but could live without them. I think I'd perish without tomatoes.  That must have been scary to have that allergic reaction. 

I was going to work on an update during my conference but since its on Mindfullness, I might have to stay engaged. ​


----------



## rentayenta

So the rest of the night is going to seem mellow after that fabulous dinner but it wasn’t. We rode a bunch. Not in order, we rode TSMM, RnR, The Great Movie Ride, Star Tours, and ToT. Jenna doesn't like ToT or RnR so after RnR, Jenna took some of the kids on Star Tours again while we did ToT. During RnR Jenna did a little window shopping. 

My very favorite scene from The Great Movie Ride: 














































I really have no idea why we took so many pictures during this ride.  I like it but Michael and the kids tolerate it. I totally get that and really, it is very very dated. Disney is going to have to add another scene. They just don’t make many mafia movies anymore so that whole live part of the ride gets lost. 

Me and Jenna both scored the beaver:






Yup, another tacky pic of a pic:












Believe it or not that’s all I have of the night. Although EMH were until 11:00 my crew was pooped. Remember this is still our first park day. We parted with our friends knowing we had the next 5 days of fun together. The bus pulled up after just a few minutes and off we went. 

This was our first night time tired bus ride with the whole bus to SSR then bus to THV and it wasn’t bad at all. I had been reading for months how horrendous it is and we didn’t have any issues. Would it have been nice to walk? Of course but what I enjoyed was not having to ever stand. After two stints at the POR, standing became old hat. 

The kids went to their rooms. Gabby and Joshua shared the room with the bunk beds. Chloe and Kayla shared the second bedroom with the queen bed. My only complaint and you can’t really call it a complaint because I’d stay in the THV again in a heartbeat was that the 2 bedrooms are small and theres not a ton of room to get around. Other than that it was perfect and really the size of the rooms was not a hardship. 

It felt so good to finally be there. Having bought in May 2009, I was glad to be *home*. I still had some organizing and unpacking to do and  I used the drawers. All of them. And I didn't wipe them first.  And I'm still alive. 

It was an amazing first park day and we were so excited to be back with our friends. 

I know this update is rather small and I'm working on day 2 but my self-dx OCD wouldn't allow me to add part of Day two to the end of Day one.​


----------



## eandesmom

Gee I can't tell if Michael liked TOT or not.  

Jeff loves the Great Movie Ride.  We tolerate it.  Hmmn...maybe it IS the mafia.

So no one slept in the living room using the couch or sofa?  We will be using every inch of bed if the plan goes off, as planned.

I always get the beaver.

I fully support finishing one day, before starting the next.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Gee I can't tell if Michael liked TOT or not.
> 
> Jeff loves the Great Movie Ride.  We tolerate it.  Hmmn...maybe it IS the mafia.
> 
> So no one slept in the living room using the couch or sofa?  We will be using every inch of bed if the plan goes off, as planned.
> 
> I always get the beaver.
> 
> I fully support finishing one day, before starting the next.





Once I got the bunny, I think thats after the beaver. Or maybe the cat comes after the beaver?  

Nope, we didn't make the sofa turn into a couch once.  I'm don't want to do a legal one bedroom with the 5 of us but because I'm borrowed out, I might have to. I absolutely love the space.  I really can't stand to have crowded living space. Maybe its from being an only child but I must have room to breathe and not have peeps not on top of me and my stuff. You just reminded me that I need to go add something....

Jeff likes it too? It must be the mafia then.  Michael likes some parts of it but not the same parts that I do. 

He knew the camera was coming. if you notice, all of his poses are planned. And he calls me the Disney geek. 

And thanks for the support. I am uploading pics right now. Its easier for me if I upload when I'm going to write so I can recall what we did. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Once I got the bunny, I think thats after the beaver. Or maybe the cat comes after the beaver?
> 
> Nope, we didn't make the sofa turn into a couch once.  I'm don't want to do a legal one bedroom with the 5 of us but because I'm borrowed out, I might have to. I absolutely love the space.  I really can't stand to have crowded living space. Maybe its from being an only child but I must have room to breathe and not have peeps not on top of me and my stuff. You just reminded me that I need to go add something....
> 
> Jeff likes it too? It must be the mafia then.  Michael likes some parts of it but not the same parts that I do.
> 
> He knew the camera was coming. if you notice, all of his poses are planned. And he calls me the Disney geek. ​



I hear ya, I'd love to only do 2 bedrooms but it's just not practical at the times of year we are going right now.  I'll be borrowed out again, after this big trip.  If it were just us, we wouldn't need the living room beds but it won't be, there will be others in our rooms so...  That said, we folded it up every day and it really was fine.  Having the verandah and our own room made it fine though.  As tempting as a grand villa might be for the big trip, even if I could cobble together enough points, we will all have better space if we do a 1 bed and a 1 bed, and then 2 treehouses for that part.  

Thankfully we found in all 3 1 bedroom villas so far, places to stash the kids stuff so we didn't feel like it was all over the place.  That drives me nuts!  It wasn't ideal but at least it wasn't in the living space.

I figured it was staged but it was still a fun pic.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Sorry for my late response too.  It's been a crazy few days. As you saw we're seeking the Expedition, refi-ing the house. The appraiser called us Wed at 10:00 pm to let us know he'd be there Thursday at 5:00.  Michael and I were up at 5:30 yesterday cleaning. ​



I totally get stupid busy! For us it never seems to end!



rentayenta said:


> I'm so happy for you. Are you ready? FEs all set to go? I've got a friend in Cabo now and she says it's gorgeous. What are the special restaurant options on the cruise?



I still have to buy my FEs for the adults, and assemble all the packages, so not even close! Palo is the special restaurant on the Wonder. We have Brunch and dinner.



rentayenta said:


> *Special restaurant*. Love those pics! I can't imagine _not_ going but it is expensive. I'd sell a kidney to go. Really.



Let's plan for March, no organ donation required! 



rentayenta said:


> What a fabulous experience to play there. And all gussied up too. Do you always dress to impress when playing? Do you have more casual venues?
> 
> Disney is so *economy sized* folks friendly.  Hopefully he'll change his tune.   [/CENTER]



Most of our concerts are formal black attire, we think it makes the band play better. Someday we may have more casual gigs, but not right now. It's a fun gig and Disney handles all the logistics, we just walk onstage and play.

Hopefully our friend will fit in the rides and have a good time.

Fun update! We loved coming home to the THV too. With only four we used the bunkbed room for storage, it made the other rooms less cramped. It's great you didn't need to use the living room for sleeping, so you had an area for early risers and late sleepers.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I hear ya, I'd love to only do 2 bedrooms but it's just not practical at the times of year we are going right now.  I'll be borrowed out again, after this big trip.  If it were just us, we wouldn't need the living room beds but it won't be, there will be others in our rooms so...  That said, we folded it up every day and it really was fine.  Having the verandah and our own room made it fine though.  As tempting as a grand villa might be for the big trip, even if I could cobble together enough points, we will all have better space if we do a 1 bed and a 1 bed, and then 2 treehouses for that part.
> 
> Thankfully we found in all 3 1 bedroom villas so far, places to stash the kids stuff so we didn't feel like it was all over the place.  That drives me nuts!  It wasn't ideal but at least it wasn't in the living space.
> 
> I figured it was staged but it was still a fun pic.




It drives me nuts to to have their crap strewn all over the place.  I had to close the door on Chloe and Mikayla's bedroom because I swear, it looked like a tornado hit about 5 minutes after we got our bags. They are both *so* sloppy. Sweet but painfully sloppy. I kept finding bobby pins all over so I finally got a plastic bowl and set it in the bathroom and told them if I found one more bobbie pin on the floor I was going to throttle them.  Its the laziness that accompanies an unlegitimate mess more than the mess if that makes any sense? How hard is it to put the bobbie pins on the mirror ledge? Apparently its very difficult.  

Having the verandah is awesome! It gives you another place to relax. With a big group, you're going to need that quiet space for sure. Why do the GV points jump so high? The OKW ones are the best deal in town though.  Jenna and I looked at them for our possible Disneyland trip.  There's no way! I truly couldn't even borrow the points for it. I'd have to rent points for the low low price of $600 a night. 

I'll be with you in terms of the time of year we go. Having said that, its Chloe who pulled her act together and ended up with 5 As and 2 Bs and it was Gabby, who wasn't stressed at all, who didn't do so well. When I checked Chloe's grades, I almost cried. Even she was shocked. It did give her some confidence though with regard to her abilities and completing her school work.​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I totally get stupid busy! For us it never seems to end!
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to buy my FEs for the adults, and assemble all the packages, so not even close! Palo is the special restaurant on the Wonder. We have Brunch and dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's plan for March, no organ donation required!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our concerts are formal black attire, we think it makes the band play better. Someday we may have more casual gigs, but not right now. It's a fun gig and Disney handles all the logistics, we just walk onstage and play.
> 
> Hopefully our friend will fit in the rides and have a good time.
> 
> Fun update! We loved coming home to the THV too. With only four we used the bunkbed room for storage, it made the other rooms less cramped. It's great you didn't need to use the living room for sleeping, so you had an area for early risers and late sleepers.




I'll PM you about March. 

Thank you. I love having all of that room and I'm the early riser in our group. The girls could sleep until noon, even at Disney, if I'd let them. They don't fight to get up and moving but if they weren't disturbed, they'd sleep all day.  

I think it's great you get to dress formal.  It looks so classy and fun at the same time. Where in Disney do you play? 

Palo, that's the name. I've seen many photos and it looks wonderful. I like how on the cruises you have the same server the entire trip, that way they get to know you and vice versa. You best get moving sister, you've got a lot to do.  Do you choose before who you FE with or is it random?

Do you think your friend might not fit in the rides? ​


----------



## rentayenta

Our plans for Day 2 included meeting up with Jenna et al at Epcot and possibly Jennifer too. With Test Track 101, I knew Future World would run a little flat for my crew. We’d enjoy it but I thought we’d miss test Track and we did. I could feel it crowd wise too. Without one of the heavy hitters, there's just less places to disperse people. 

After sleeping in a little later than I would have preferred, we finally got moving. To the couch. For coffee.  











Michael had been traveling so much so he really embraced the down time.

The THV were so relaxing. I know I keep saying it but they were everything I thought they’d be plus a bag of chips. My kool-aid has been spiked. And with all of that food, you bet I was making breakfast. 

Bacon frying:






Chloe with French Toast, fresh fruit, and her beloved bacon. I truly enjoyed making breakfasts and big snacks and little appetizers before the parks. I hate cooking at home but I was nesting at the THV. Full fledged nesting. 






I don’t recall what time we finally got out of there but here we are. The Yeti backpack on Chloe's back was from our trip in May 2009. 3 years later and it was in great shape. They take very good care of their Disney things for sure. 






A couple of signs while waiting at the THV stop because I’m a freak like that:











Michael told me that Disney needed to add my name to #11. Nope, jokes about me never get old. 

They love having their pic taken while waiting. 






Now from the Springs stop waiting for the bus to Epcot:






Because we had such a big breakfast, we thought we’d hit Future World before going to enjoy F&W but not before one of the most famous Epcot pics ever and almost as exciting as the backside of water:






We grabbed Soarin’ FP first. The time was for _hours_ later.  I knew we got a late start but didn’t think we got that late of a start. Lesson learned. Once Jenna and her crew arrived we got in line for Spaceship Earth. The line was decent and although we had a huge breakfast not an hour prior, the little cash vacuums were starving. I was glad I had copious amounts of trail mix, beef jerky, and cheeze n crackers packed. The kids all gobbled through them in line. 

I really like Spaceship Earth. Aside from the fact that its Epcot’s icon, its just brilliant. I kept forgetting that Kayla had never been and that all of this was new to her. I think she was overwhelmed that first two days. 

*continued in next post....*​


----------



## rentayenta

Some ride pics:





















Someone isn’t living in my future world unless they shave first:









































And that’s about 1/2 of the Spaceship Earth photos that I took. 

Next up, a little Nemo and The Seas:






After Nemo the kids poked around in the aquarium. We stopped by Club Cool too. I don't get the cool in Club Cool but I don't drink a ton of soda either. Its fun once but not something I must do every trip by any means. Some of the Coke merchandise is cute though.

Innoventions doesn’t interest my kids either and we had to wait for Soarin’ so off to F&W we went. I had been talking about the cool foods and treats for so long that we were so excited. On the way over we stopped at the kiosk/store between FW and WS and bought ourselves, kids included, wristlets loaded with $50 each. Getting nickled and dimed by the kids feels less like being nickled and dimed when its on a gift card and they don’t have to actually _ask_ me for it. 

You can certainly tell iPhone pics from camera pics in this update. Sorry for the quality of some them but I adhere to the no flash rule. 

Up next: a little (or a lot) of fun at F&W! 
​


----------



## franandaj

I forgot to comment on villa size. We only do 1br minimum. After we got stuck with a studio and having Fran's side of the bed the uber skinny side, she said "never again!" I said, 

I love my tub! Besides we bought a ridiculous amount of points back when we took out a mortgage on the 1st St property. With only two of us and traveling at off peak times, in a couple years we may be scrambling to use banked points.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I forgot to comment on villa size. We only do 1br minimum. After we got stuck with a studio and having Fran's side of the bed the uber skinny side, she said "never again!" I said,
> 
> I love my tub! Besides we bought a ridiculous amount of points back when we took out a mortgage on the 1st St property. With only two of us and traveling at off peak times, in a couple years we may be scrambling to use banked points.




Do you ever rent them out? I think the GCV at the 7 month mark, if we go late summer, is going to be tough. I'm also tossing around next Christmas. Let me know.....

Joshua loves the tub too. He took nice long baths in both the THV and Kidani. I'm so used to the room. Our home is by no means huge but we have plenty of space. I'm just used to it. Michael calls it spoiled. I call it his fault. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Do you ever rent them out? I think the GCV at the 7 month mark, if we go late summer, is going to be tough. I'm also tossing around next Christmas. Let me know.....
> 
> Joshua loves the tub too. He took nice long baths in both the THV and Kidani. I'm so used to the room. Our home is by no means huge but we have plenty of space. I'm just used to it. Michael calls it spoiled. I call it his fault. ​



I have rented points. I'm very possesive about my GCV points only because I hope F&W will come bac, but it looks like that is a bygone animal, so I may be willing to wheel and deal as long as it doesn't affect my 50th. I think I want a grand villa for that, but maybe not. We'll see what Fran sez.


----------



## Goofyluver

Dude...after a hellish work week, I needed this update something FIERCE, sistah!

I cannot BELIEVE you cooked bacon at Disney!    We'd be good together on vacation.  You could make UncleR bacon, I would wipe out your drawers.  

I haven't been on Spaceship Earth as an adult.  UncleR and I just made a pact to go during the next trip.  

OMG.  Did you see over on the restaurant board?  They're turning the Main Street Bakery into a Starbucks!  What in the sam hill?  It'll be gone by the time we get there.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I have rented points. I'm very possesive about my GCV points only because I hope F&W will come bac, but it looks like that is a bygone animal, so I may be willing to wheel and deal as long as it doesn't affect my 50th. I think I want a grand villa for that, but maybe not. We'll see what Fran sez.




I can't even imagine how amazing the GV at the GCV are. We stayed at the OKW in a GV and loved it and its a much older resort. The GV and the GCV must be delusionally gorgeous. 

No worries, just let me know if you get into a have-to-rent-points bind.  I bet Disneyland's F&W is cool because its more intimate. I felt overwhelmed at first in WDW but I'll get to that later in the report. I should have researched more for sure. When is your 50th? ​




Goofyluver said:


> Dude...after a hellish work week, I needed this update something FIERCE, sistah!
> 
> I cannot BELIEVE you cooked bacon at Disney!    We'd be good together on vacation.  You could make UncleR bacon, I would wipe out your drawers.
> 
> I haven't been on Spaceship Earth as an adult.  UncleR and I just made a pact to go during the next trip.
> 
> OMG.  Did you see over on the restaurant board?  They're turning the Main Street Bakery into a Starbucks!  What in the sam hill?  It'll be gone by the time we get there.




 Sorry you had a crappy week friend. Thankfully it's Sat-uh-day although with 6 inches of powder outside and flurries still coming, I have yet to get out of my fluffy robe. My to do list is a mile long and it looks like it'll remain that long.

The kids want to put the tree up today. Does that make me officially insane that I'm contemplating it?  We can only put it up. Its one of the old fake trees so its a huge pita but so pretty once its done. Michael can sting the lights tomorrow. Its the damn snow. 

I'd so make UncleR bacon!  We would actually probably be very good on vacation together- we'd all have a blast and eat until we were sick.  The kids ate 2 pounds of bacon during that trip. I now know what to order more of and what to skip completely. Oatmeal: #fail. Eggs and bacon: #winning. Bagel bites and Pizza Rolls were fabulous to have. Lots of strawberry yogurt? Not so much. I'm sure whoever cleaned our AKV villa didn't have to shop for a week. 

You must get on Spaceship Earth. It's really cool. The info and animatronics are stellar. Its a slow mover, dark, and you'll for sure be tempted to partake in a good make out session. 

I haven't checked it out yet. One of my FB friends posted something about it. So what's the story, they're taking out the Main St bakery in MK and making it a full fledged Fourbucks? And in Epcot too? What are they replacing in Epcot? They should replace Club not-Cool if you ask me. I don't care so much about messing with Epcot or the other parks but MK and Disneyland are holy ground. Someone will end up in hell for this if you believe in that sort of thing. ​


----------



## kaoden39

They did put a Starbucks in DCA on Buena Vista Street.  I have only heard good things about it.  I am not a coffee drinker so this won't affect me.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> They did put a Starbucks in DCA on Buena Vista Street.  I have only heard good things about it.  I am not a coffee drinker so this won't affect me.



I've got no issue with a Starbucks in DCA or the three parks at WDW aside from MK. Heck, IASW is sponsored by Sylvania. 

Michael will be happy. He hates weak Disney coffee.​


----------



## eandesmom

Lazy breakfast in the villa, I love taht!  That's what it should be about and if it means a missed FP return time, in the big picture of life, that's ok.  Plus it means edible bacon...you won't find that at a Disney restaurant!



rentayenta said:


> It drives me nuts to to have their crap strewn all over the place.  I had to close the door on Chloe and Mikayla's bedroom because I swear, it looked like a tornado hit about 5 minutes after we got our bags. They are both *so* sloppy. Sweet but painfully sloppy. I kept finding bobby pins all over so I finally got a plastic bowl and set it in the bathroom and told them if I found one more bobbie pin on the floor I was going to throttle them.  Its the laziness that accompanies an unlegitimate mess more than the mess if that makes any sense? How hard is it to put the bobbie pins on the mirror ledge? Apparently its very difficult.



Oh the kids are AWFUl with their stuff and I swear, Kendall was the worst.  The stateroom was a challenge in that regard, everyone (under 17) seemed to think the top of the dresser was their personal dumping ground and then our stateroom host, in an effort to clean, would mix all of it up.  FE stuff, pins, hats...K's underwear (don't get me started lol).  Drove me NUTS!




rentayenta said:


> Having the verandah is awesome! It gives you another place to relax. With a big group, you're going to need that quiet space for sure. Why do the GV points jump so high? The OKW ones are the best deal in town though.  Jenna and I looked at them for our possible Disneyland trip.  There's no way! I truly couldn't even borrow the points for it. I'd have to rent points for the low low price of $600 a night.
> 
> I'll be with you in terms of the time of year we go. Having said that, its Chloe who pulled her act together and ended up with 5 As and 2 Bs and it was Gabby, who wasn't stressed at all, who didn't do so well. When I checked Chloe's grades, I almost cried. Even she was shocked. It did give her some confidence though with regard to her abilities and completing her school work.



WTG Chloe!!!!  that is so great.  I'd love to swing an OKW Gvilla but for NYE without owning there, not going to happen.  Plus I'd have to give my parents the master (mom snores, no one would share with her nor would she want that) and that would annoy me to no end).  They are by far the best deal.  Someday though!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I can't even imagine how amazing the GV at the GCV are. We stayed at the OKW in a GV and loved it and its a much older resort. The GV and the GCV must be delusionally gorgeous.
> 
> No worries, just let me know if you get into a have-to-rent-points bind.  I bet Disneyland's F&W is cool because its more intimate. I felt overwhelmed at first in WDW but I'll get to that later in the report. I should have researched more for sure. When is your 50th? ​[/CENTER]



I bet they are nice! Fran just told me I could book one for the band weekend next year! I mean its only one night, but we could invite a few people to stay with us and have fun!

DCAs festival was totally different that Epcot. No kiosks (not allowed in CA), a lot centered around the demos and the paid events. We liked to stay over because the events we liked ran late and had lots of wine. I'll keep you in mind if we start overflowing on points!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up!


50's PT looks awesome.  

And all this talk of fudge is not doing me any good.  I'm now too many miles away from getting some!


----------



## scottny

I read your report tonight and it is great. The pics you got are really good. 

Looks like fun times so far. 

I would love to try THV one day. 

We were there to then till the 20th so enjoying your view of the week there. 

Your picture taking sounds like me. I took 2600 this trip.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Lazy breakfast in the villa, I love taht!  That's what it should be about and if it means a missed FP return time, in the big picture of life, that's ok.  Plus it means edible bacon...you won't find that at a Disney restaurant!




True. Why is Disney bacon so lousy?  Its cheap and easy to cook. It was so worth a late FP return time.  We just soaked in the fact that we were finally on the trip and enjoying the hell out of our villa.​


> Oh the kids are AWFUl with their stuff and I swear, Kendall was the worst.  The stateroom was a challenge in that regard, everyone (under 17) seemed to think the top of the dresser was their personal dumping ground and then our stateroom host, in an effort to clean, would mix all of it up.  FE stuff, pins, hats...K's underwear (don't get me started lol).  Drove me NUTS!




Its maddening at best.  And when we were at Kidani, all 4 shared a room, it had 2 queens. It was such an eye sore. I did a dedicated 2 bedroom so I didn't even have to see their area.  And I got to keep the living area a living area. Bonus! 

I cannot imagine how messy a stateroom would get. Aren't they on the small side? ​



> WTG Chloe!!!!  that is so great.  I'd love to swing an OKW Gvilla but for NYE without owning there, not going to happen.  Plus I'd have to give my parents the master (mom snores, no one would share with her nor would she want that) and that would annoy me to no end).  They are by far the best deal.  Someday though!



I made this declaration that I was checking grades and to get ready. I looked at Chloe's thinking I'd look at the worst first. Once they loaded I could hardly speak. I was like: CHLOE GOT 5 A's AND 2 B's!!!  Michael said: well dip me in hsit, she pulled it off. It was a joyous occasion. 

Then we checked gabby's who played it calm and cool as if she had it under control.  I won't say them but I don't think she'll be off toilet duty for a while. 

A GV would be nice but I think your plan now is great! ​


franandaj said:


> I bet they are nice! Fran just told me I could book one for the band weekend next year! I mean its only one night, but we could invite a few people to stay with us and have fun!
> 
> DCAs festival was totally different that Epcot. No kiosks (not allowed in CA), a lot centered around the demos and the paid events. We liked to stay over because the events we liked ran late and had lots of wine. I'll keep you in mind if we start overflowing on points!





How wonderful for you and your band.  I bet they'll be so excited.Why no kiosks at the festival? I'm guessing it some law?​




PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up!
> 
> 
> 50's PT looks awesome.
> 
> And all this talk of fudge is not doing me any good.  I'm now too many miles away from getting some!




  back! I need to check out your report for an update. 

50's was fabulous. Best Disney meal we've had by far in terms of overall fun, food, and especially service.  I put that in the email I sent.​


scottny said:


> I read your report tonight and it is great. The pics you got are really good.
> 
> Looks like fun times so far.
> 
> I would love to try THV one day.
> 
> We were there to then till the 20th so enjoying your view of the week there.
> 
> Your picture taking sounds like me. I took 2600 this trip.



;welcome: Scott. Are you the same Scott that's on FB in the Disney Talk group?  Thanks for joining in. 

 You took 2600 pics? How long was your trip? I see your link, I'll go check out your report. 

The THV were amazing.  I really loved SSR too. Its such a pretty resort and well maintained. 



Working on an update right now. ​


----------



## DrMomof3

I'm incredibly far behind! No power for 10 days will do that to you. 
Love your pics and your updates!

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

Before I proceed with our day I have to add that that morning we got a call from Kaylas mom; their doggie had passed away. Poor thing, she was just heart broken.  I wasnt sure if she should fly home or stay or what so let her sort of navigate how she was feeling. I didnt want her to feel like she _had_ to stay but also knew there was nothing she could do if she went home. I gave her the option and she decided to stay. Epcot was very hot that day and she and Gab bugged out a little early to rest. Im so glad they did.

After we purchased our wristlets, we walked over to WS and F&W. I had done a fair amount of research, or so I thought. Holy wow! On our last two trips we really got just a small taste of WS. It was hot, kids were much younger, and we didnt get to spend a lot of time there. This trip would be much different. 






Chris and Joshua. The kids are really such fun friends. I swear, youd never know we met only 5 years ago, it seems like weve known each other forever:






I didnt take pics of everything we tried but we sampled a lot. We were greedy on this first go but quickly learned that we were going to need to share to be able to sample more. I found some booths to have great deals and others to be big old rip offs. For example this $6 thimble of ice wine from Canada. Redick! The mushroom filet was delicious though.






And Alison, you were 100% correct, Ireland rocked! We ate this twice during the trip:






And how could we not eat snails:
















I had been texting with Jennifer and trying to find a meeting time and place.  Jenna and I really wanted to meet her and we knew today would be the only day..........

The rest of these photos may be out of order but the important part is we had a great day at our first F&W fesitval. 

Jenna and her crew minus Chris:






Jenna and I really wanted to try the Cosmo slushies so we sent the boys to fetch them:











Me and my guy:






Once in Japan the kids went into the BIG store to shop but not before I got a pic. About that time I got a text from Jennifer and she was on her way.  











I went in to the store to check on Chloe, knowing it was a very real possibility that she'd blow the bank. When I came back Jen was there! Yay! We'd all been chatting on FB for a while and were so eager to meet her. 

We must have been looking at Nates camera in this one:






And then Michaels:






And then a candid which are Michaels favorite to take: 






She was as cool as I thought shed be. Some people you meet and click with and she is one of them.  Jen for dragging your buzzed *** over to meet us. 


*continued in next post:*​


----------



## rentayenta

Some odd random not-really-sure-why-he-took-these shots. I think Michael was stalking me. Or messing with the camera settings:











Feels like I am at a Dead show by the drum circle:






Pork slider. Fabulous:






Candid payback:






And because Im an anxious freak, I had to see what attractions were open for tonights plan to attend MKs EMH:






We were in need of a break if we were going to stay the whole night at MK so off we went. Our FP return time for Soarin wasnt for another hour but we were ready to go. The *new* FP enforcement took a few days to get use to for sure. We knew wed be back to ride our beloved Soarin. A break would be more valuable due to the heat, cocktails, and full bellies. Jenna and her crew were going back to swim. 

The bus arrived quickly and we were on our way. Once we got back to the Springs, the kids ran in to trade with that sweet CM with the pin board while I snapped a few pics:

























A THV bus came while they were trading but I decided to be a nice mom and not ditch them. Once they got back I made Joshua pose with me. I think SSR is so beautiful:






Thanks again Michael:






And we were back *home*:






Gab and Kayla were sacked out when we got back. Chloe and Joshua soon followed. We decided to let the kids really sleep so we could get the most out of MKs 1 am EHM. Instead of eating at MK, we grilled. Have I mentioned how fan-freaking-tastic the THV are?






Brats and dogs were on the menu. Sure they made fun of the groceries I bought but they were so happy to be able to enjoy a meal without effort......


Up next MK andf EMH 
​


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> I'm incredibly far behind! No power for 10 days will do that to you.
> Love your pics and your updates!
> 
> Amanda




 Oh my gosh Amanda, I'm so sorry. How are you and the kids and Tom doing? Did your home suffer damage? I was glued to CNN and the devistation is just tragic. 


There is a TOC in post 4 for easier catching up.​


----------



## Ms. WDW

After an afternoon of trying to find a gas station opened and WITH gas, looking at these picures was a little bit of Heaven!!  

Which reminds me...it's almost time to make next October's reservation!


----------



## rentayenta

Ms. WDW said:


> After an afternoon of trying to find a gas station opened and WITH gas, looking at these picures was a little bit of Heaven!!
> 
> Which reminds me...it's almost time to make next October's reservation!





 When do the rations start? Growing up we owned a Union 76 station and I remember the gas rationing days too. I believe we were an even day. What a pain. How are you? 

Do you go every October? ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Amazing update.  I love Food and Wine...just wished I lived closer.  And I'm with Michael.  Is it wrong to admit that I loved the candid shots of you?

Nice to have a DisMeet.  I've always found all my DisMeet buddies to be awesome!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Amazing update.  I love Food and Wine...just wished I lived closer.  And I'm with Michael.  Is it wrong to admit that I loved the candid shots of you?
> 
> Nice to have a DisMeet.  I've always found all my DisMeet buddies to be awesome!



Thank you  We had such a good time and meeting Jen was a treat. I love how meeting people in real life after meeting them online now carries virtually no taboo. Jenna is a dear dear friend and I met her on a Disney website.

I'd love to do an adults only F&W trip and stay at the BWV or BCV.​


----------



## kaoden39

I am loving your updates.  I just don't comment much.  


We were an odd day.


----------



## Goofyluver

Those are "love shots" that Michael took.  He must love you a lot.    And yes, UncleR does them too.  Mine are just never very flattering.  

Also, are those Hebrew Nationals on the grill?  

I've never done F&W, but UncleR has.  My school schedule just doesn't allow it.  I need to just skip work, I'm thinking.

Naps at Disney...aren't they the best???


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I am loving your updates.  I just don't comment much.
> 
> 
> We were an odd day.




 Thanks for reading along.  I feel terrible for everyone affected by Sandy. The ripple effects will be felt for a while.​



Goofyluver said:


> Those are "love shots" that Michael took.  He must love you a lot.    And yes, UncleR does them too.  Mine are just never very flattering.
> 
> Also, are those Hebrew Nationals on the grill?
> 
> I've never done F&W, but UncleR has.  My school schedule just doesn't allow it.  I need to just skip work, I'm thinking.
> 
> Naps at Disney...aren't they the best???




I like love shots!  Mine aren't flattering either but they make me laugh. 

Nathan's are on the grill. Loved having a grill right outside of the villa. What the THV lack in proximity they make up for in charm. Seriously, such a great relaxing vibe there. 

I didn't nap but the kids did almost daily, especially the girls. Teenagers.  Does Jon sleep like that? Maybe its a girl thing? Joshua isn't a big napper either and Michael never naps. 

 You must to skip work for F&W. Its _that_ worth it! I promise. You're such a foodie, you'd flip. I'm guessing UncleR enjoyed it. Ireland was my favorite. I need to go find my menus to describe exactly what we ate.​


----------



## kaoden39

I feel for them as well.  It has got to be so hard to go through everything.  Plus the power being off for so long, with the winter cold.  It's just awful.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> A GV would be nice but I think your plan now is great!
> 
> How wonderful for you and your band.  I bet they'll be so excited.
> 
> Why no kiosks at the festival? I'm guessing it some law?​



It will be really cool to experience a GV next year and invite a bunch people from the band to come stay.  We had 15 at dinner last night, but I don't think any of them would be up for bunking 4 to a room so we'd have to figure it out on how the whole thing worked.   They value their park time so not sure how much hanging in the Villa and that would be the appeal, but if we have to perform the next day we don't want to be up all night.  We are getting old!     That 50th is creeping up on me, but this would be a good test run!

I'm not sure what it is about the food laws in CA that don't allow the Kiosks, but we got relatively close with the Director of the CA F&W Festival a few years ago (a lot of people did! ) and he said that the "food police" showed up at every event, Sweet Sundays, Culinary Demos, etc.  California just sucks, we have become such a litigious state that everything is more restricted, food, firearms, vehicles (don't get me started on THAT one!) you name it we have someone looking over your shoulder making sure that no one will cause a law suit.  

I know that to offer the "tapas" like samples they had to have them one central location.  I think it has something to do with they can't serve cooked (not preprepared food) out of a non licensened kitchen.  If they had to take out a license for "x" amount of kitchens to prepare food, it would have cut into the revenue that they could have made.  As a result each CS place had a "dish" that was special for F&W, but since it cost $7.99 just like everything else on the menu, only die hard foodies wanted to try it.  I guess they couldn't see putting extra labor into a $4 dish when everything else was $8.

There was only one location with $2-7 plates and that sort of deafeated the Epcot style of F&W, but evidently to add small plates to the CS locations wasn't economical because of the minimum wages of staff and kitchen licensing requirements.  I don't know all the details, but suffice to say, lots of things in CA suck!  



rentayenta said:


> I like love shots!  Mine aren't flattering either but they make me laugh. ​




Oh Come on!  You look really hot!  in a girlfriend to girlfriend sort of way.  If I looked like you I would be thrilled!  I just wish I didn't have to shop at the fat women's stores!  Even in HS I was size 13-14 because I was on swim team and I had shoulders like a football player.  As an adult instead of losing those shoulders, my hips have expanded to meet the gap!  

I'm glad you enjoyed Ireland!  Isn't that the BEST kiosk?  Since I was there in 2009 they have added a lot of new dishes. I hope you have some more pictures from some other days.  I forget now what they have because I stopped paying attention when I realized we weren't going this year.    I Sooooooo hope that our 2013 meet works out because I want to spend some time at F&W in addition to with my DIS friends!​


----------



## Ms. WDW

rentayenta said:


> When do the rations start? Growing up we owned a Union 76 station and I remember the gas rationing days too. I believe we were an even day. What a pain. How are you?
> 
> Do you go every October? ​


The rationing of gas here in NY started Friday.  You know, I've had a less than full tank many, many times and it's never been that big of a deal.  But now...very strange feeling knowing you're running out of gas and it's not going to be that easy to find a station that's open and *with *gas.  Hopefully this won't last too long.

Yes; I try to go every October.  This past trip made number 6 or seven I think.  I've been to WDW so  many times that I loose track sometimes!   Been going since it first opened!!  Giving my age away I think! 

I'm ok...getting back to a normal routine (except for the gas situation) and now starting to get ready for the Holidays.  Jury Duty resumes Wednesday so that will help get me back on track.  I'm on a "Special Grand Jury" and we've been sitting since April 2011 and won't be released until 2014!!  We meet two times a week unless we're not "scheduled" to meet.  It's an exerience to say the least!!


----------



## rentayenta

Crazy day, I'll be back to respond, just hoping that everyone is having a decent Monday.​


----------



## Misskitty3

Awesome updates!  Love the food pics -- yum!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Crazy day, I'll be back to respond, just hoping that everyone is having a decent Monday.​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> It will be really cool to experience a GV next year and invite a bunch people from the band to come stay.  We had 15 at dinner last night, but I don't think any of them would be up for bunking 4 to a room so we'd have to figure it out on how the whole thing worked.   They value their park time so not sure how much hanging in the Villa and that would be the appeal, but if we have to perform the next day we don't want to be up all night.  We are getting old!     That 50th is creeping up on me, but this would be a good test run!




I'll be 44 this year. Once I get closer to 50 than 40, it'll hit home. Up all night sounds awful. I've got some girlfriends who still party their butts off, like we did in our 20's. I'm more of a few drinks with dinner or a little day drinking by the pool gal.  Long gone are the days of staying up all night...haha....I rarely make it past 11 pm.​




> I'm not sure what it is about the food laws in CA that don't allow the Kiosks, but we got relatively close with the Director of the CA F&W Festival a few years ago (a lot of people did! ) and he said that the "food police" showed up at every event, Sweet Sundays, Culinary Demos, etc.  California just sucks, we have become such a litigious state that everything is more restricted, food, firearms, vehicles (don't get me started on THAT one!) you name it we have someone looking over your shoulder making sure that no one will cause a law suit.




That stinks! I bet DCA could make it really fun if they were allowed kiosks. I'm assuming that the CA F&W is held in DCA and DTD. Where could they hold it in Disneyland? ​



> I know that to offer the "tapas" like samples they had to have them one central location.  I think it has something to do with they can't serve cooked (not preprepared food) out of a non licensened kitchen.  If they had to take out a license for "x" amount of kitchens to prepare food, it would have cut into the revenue that they could have made.  As a result each CS place had a "dish" that was special for F&W, but since it cost $7.99 just like everything else on the menu, only die hard foodies wanted to try it.  I guess they couldn't see putting extra labor into a $4 dish when everything else was $8.




That makes sense unfortunately but it's bad. We'd try a whole dish or two and share but do they get the same traffic as WDW's F&W comparatively due to the size of the events.​




> Oh Come on!  You look really hot!  in a girlfriend to girlfriend sort of way.  If I looked like you I would be thrilled!  I just wish I didn't have to shop at the fat women's stores!  Even in HS I was size 13-14 because I was on swim team and I had shoulders like a football player.  As an adult instead of losing those shoulders, my hips have expanded to meet the gap!




Well thank you for the kind words. Not sure about hot but thanks.  My friend's daughter swims and she's got the prettiest shoulders.  But once she got seriously into swimming it became nearly impossible to find dresses that fit properly so she's having to do skirts and shirts.​


> I'm glad you enjoyed Ireland!  Isn't that the BEST kiosk?  Since I was there in 2009 they have added a lot of new dishes. I hope you have some more pictures from some other days.  I forget now what they have because I stopped paying attention when I realized we weren't going this year.    I Sooooooo hope that our 2013 meet works out because I want to spend some time at F&W in addition to with my DIS friends!






It is the best kiosk.  I have more photos of our other F&W days. Are you doing a meet next October during F&W? I loved our mini mini meet. I had another mini meet that was also fun but you'll have to wait..... I missed the big DIS meet but it was the same day as our MNSSHP and we had the perfect plans that day so it was impossible to get away.​


Ms. WDW said:


> The rationing of gas here in NY started Friday.  You know, I've had a less than full tank many, many times and it's never been that big of a deal.  But now...very strange feeling knowing you're running out of gas and it's not going to be that easy to find a station that's open and *with *gas.  Hopefully this won't last too long.
> 
> Yes; I try to go every October.  This past trip made number 6 or seven I think.  I've been to WDW so  many times that I loose track sometimes!   Been going since it first opened!!  Giving my age away I think!
> 
> I'm ok...getting back to a normal routine (except for the gas situation) and now starting to get ready for the Holidays.  Jury Duty resumes Wednesday so that will help get me back on track.  I'm on a "Special Grand Jury" and we've been sitting since April 2011 and won't be released until 2014!!  We meet two times a week unless we're not "scheduled" to meet.  It's an exerience to say the least!!




 Jury Duty? Do they pay you anything? I think I got $18 a day.  Are you on a certain case or do you check in in case there is a trial? 

It's crazy when the little things get taken away or diminished in some capacity, we can really feel it.  I hope the rations end for you soon too. I've got a friend in Jersey who just got her power restored yesterday.  And another who lost power again. 

You're so lucky to be able to go every year.  Do you go the same week every year? And I don't know what year WDW opened so you're not giving away your age. ​



Misskitty3 said:


> Awesome updates!  Love the food pics -- yum!



 It was so good. I didn't take a ton that day but I've got more from our other F&W days. 


I know, Disney is for kids too  but really, F&W would have been better if it was just adults.​



franandaj said:


>







My freak flag is flying high today. Michael is stringing the lights on the tree.  The Jews are the first to have their tree up. ​


----------



## melissac

The THV are one of the best places we have stayed.  We spent 10 days there and loved it.  The only problem we had was the water never got nice and hot. It was warm but not hot like we like it.  Did you use the jetted tub at all adif so did you have enough hot water?


----------



## rentayenta

melissac said:


> The THV are one of the best places we have stayed.  We spent 10 days there and loved it.  The only problem we had was the water never got nice and hot. It was warm but not hot like we like it.  Did you use the jetted tub at all adif so did you have enough hot water?




 That was the only thing! The water never got super hot now that you mention it. We did use the tub and it got just a little more than luke warm at the end of filling it. We loved them too. I am so glad they are popular. SSR needed a little kick start it seemed. I'm so glad we bought there. Did you take the boat to DTD? That was so much fun. How did you find the transportation and the whole two bus thing?​


----------



## Ms. WDW

There was no option to answer with "quotes" so I made my own !

rentayenta asked - Jury Duty? Do they pay you anything? I think I got $18 a day.  Are you on a certain case or do you check in in case there is a trial? 

It's crazy when the little things get taken away or diminished in some capacity, we can really feel it.  I hope the rations end for you soon too. I've got a friend in Jersey who just got her power restored yesterday.  And another who lost power again. 

You're so lucky to be able to go every year.  Do you go the same week every year? And I don't know what year WDW opened so you're not giving away your age.  

Reply - yes we do get paid; with transportation it's about $60 a day.  We come in when there are cases to present and so far this year it's been very busy.  We have to show probable cause; then it goes to trial.  So we can see anywhere from 1 to 5 cases in a day.

NJ is still a mess in certain areas and my friend in Budd Lake just got power back after 13 days!!!  

I try to go around the same time each October but there's nothing that says I can't change.  I'd love to try and go sometime in November or early December just to see the Holiday decorations.  Now that would be cool!!

I'm so happy you love the THV.  I love SSR and never quite understood why it got such a bad rap all the time.  If I ever bring my brother and family again I'll see about staying at the THV's.  The kids would love the bunk beds!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

As mentioned.

I took these with you in mind.  


I got to Fisherman's Wharf using the 47 bus from the Caltrain station.  It drove right by the Marriott so I got off to snag this shot.







If you then face the main drag of the Wharf from where I was standing, this is the walking distance to that street.







You can see the f-line tram stop in the picture.  I'm pretty sure that is the last stop on the f-line.



I also drove past the O Co...(the one at the back)







Judging from the stadiums, I guess the BART station is closer towards the O Co than the Oracle arena.  I looked but couldn't see the station from the freeway.  

We were driving in traffic that was at the tail end of a game.  It was pretty busy and I suspect we missed the worst of the traffic.








Heading towards Oakland.















Jack London Square in Oakland seemed nice.  The sunset was gorgeous that day.














And the AmTrak runs dead bang in the centre of the street/square.








Oakland turned out to be much nicer than I remembered it.  Seems like it's been cleaned up quite a bit.


Hope these help!


----------



## Uncle Remus

rentayenta said:


> My freak flag is flying high today. Michael is stringing the lights on the tree.  *The Jews are the first to have their tree up.* ​




  Love it!!  

We atheists are putting up our Christmas decorations this weekend.


----------



## rentayenta

Before I post this update, I’ll warn you I am a Main St Electrical Parade junkie. I grew up going to Disneyland weekly and some of my most magical memories surround the MSEP.  We have missed it for the past few years because we were always on the wrong coast. But not this trip.  I was determined to see it and even though we were only on night two, I knew I wanted to get it on the books. You never know whats going to happen with Orlando weather and there’s always a chance for fireworks and parades to get canceled so I try to do them at the beginning of the trip. Oh yeah, I am a fireworks junkie too. I am such a sucker. If it glitters and has some sort of Disney music, I’m in. 

The plan was to go to MK for EMH. I knew the MSEP was playing tonight but didn’t realize that we were heading back _just_ in time to catch it. Talk about pixie dust. I believe we left the THV at almost 7 pm and made to MK about 15 minutes before the parade was starting. As my family walked in and started heading down Main St I asked if anyone wanted to watch the parade with me. Of course the girls rolled their eyes and Michael pretended he couldn’t hear me.  But my sweet sweet Joshua said he’d love to watch it with me. Love him. I love them all but he’s by far the most accommodating when it comes to stuff like this. His love of Disney mimics mine in terms of experiences vs riding as many rides as possible. At least I raised him right.  

Hand to G-d, I’ve told DH and the kids that when I die I want a clip of the MSEP music in the awesome slide show they’re going to make of my life. 

The others headed on their way and as I lost sight of them realized we had no money or media or cc. We had a bottle of water and a 1/4 bag of trail mix left over in the camera bag. We had just eaten but I always like to have access to or food with me even at home. Now I didn’t grow up poor or hungry so I have no idea where this insecure food thing comes from....and I’m a therapist.  I’m sure it has to do with also not enjoying suspenseful movies. I always like to be as prepared as I can. Okay, enough with the Dr. Phil and on with the pics. 

I took some with my iPhone which I’ll post first so these will be out of order. I had a major bout with food poisoning last night so I’m laying in bed right now, dehydrated, and a little loopy so trying to post the pics in order might be too much for my feeble brain. Are you ready to be inundated with MSEP pics? Remember iPhone pics are first. There is a distinct difference in quality. 

We had to take some self portraits while we waited. You know it was warm as I was still in a tank top and I’m always cold:











Joshua:





A little decor:






And now THE PARADE:









































*continued in the next post.....*​


----------



## rentayenta

And now the camera pics. Joshua took most of these. I am the worst photo taker ever and could never manage a camera and a cell phone.








































































The parade was fabulous and we really enjoyed it. I text Michael so we could meet up with them and away we went. Strolling down Main St with my baby boy after watching the best parade ever made my heart smile as tears streamed down my face. And it was only Day 2. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Ms. WDW said:


> yes we do get paid; with transportation it's about $60 a day.  We come in when there are cases to present and so far this year it's been very busy.  We have to show probable cause; then it goes to trial.  So we can see anywhere from 1 to 5 cases in a day.
> 
> NJ is still a mess in certain areas and my friend in Budd Lake just got power back after 13 days!!!
> 
> I try to go around the same time each October but there's nothing that says I can't change.  I'd love to try and go sometime in November or early December just to see the Holiday decorations.  Now that would be cool!!
> 
> I'm so happy you love the THV.  I love SSR and never quite understood why it got such a bad rap all the time.  If I ever bring my brother and family again I'll see about staying at the THV's.  The kids would love the bunk beds!!!





You're doing far better than I did with jury duty pay. $60 isn't bad.  I bet you're getting to hear some interesting things and getting all kinds of insights into the legal world.

I heard the gas rationing was ending today, I hope that's true.  

I'd love to go to WDW during the holidays. I've been to Disneyland loads of times during the holidays and its so magical. Between the gingerbread houses and Osbourne Lights, I swear my family will need 3 weeks. 

The bunk beds were fantastic.  What kid doesn't love bunk beds? Even Gabby who is a cool almost 16 y/o thought they were pretty neat. I don't get the SSR hate at all.  I am pretty picky too when it comes to resorts and service.​




PrincessInOz said:


> As mentioned.
> 
> I took these with you in mind.
> 
> 
> I got to Fisherman's Wharf using the 47 bus from the Caltrain station.  It drove right by the Marriott so I got off to snag this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you then face the main drag of the Wharf from where I was standing, this is the walking distance to that street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the f-line tram stop in the picture.  I'm pretty sure that is the last stop on the f-line.
> 
> 
> 
> I also drove past the O Co...(the one at the back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the stadiums, I guess the BART station is closer towards the O Co than the Oracle arena.  I looked but couldn't see the station from the freeway.
> 
> We were driving in traffic that was at the tail end of a game.  It was pretty busy and I suspect we missed the worst of the traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading towards Oakland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack London Square in Oakland seemed nice.  The sunset was gorgeous that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the AmTrak runs dead bang in the centre of the street/square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakland turned out to be much nicer than I remembered it.  Seems like it's been cleaned up quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Hope these help!





You. Are. A. Doll. Thank you, thank you  for posting these for me. They help immensely and now I can wrap my head around the area. I remember Oakland as a pit but it appears they've cleaned it up.  I especially appreciate you capturing the proximity of things. My FIL is 85 so walking a lot isn't an option for me. ​



Uncle Remus said:


> Love it!!
> 
> We atheists are putting up our Christmas decorations this weekend.




We are quite the eclectic bunch.  I love US!   Decorations are going up tonight per the kids. Lights went up last night before I barfed my guts up. 



Food poisoning sucks. The only thing I ate yesterday that my family didn't was some raw broccoli and ranch dressing from work. Wondering if the ranch was bad or broccoli wasn't washed well? In any evert, I think I lost those 2 pesky lingering vacation pounds. Always the bright side friends, always the bright side.​


----------



## melissac

rentayenta said:


> That was the only thing! The water never got super hot now that you mention it. We did use the tub and it got just a little more than luke warm at the end of filling it. We loved them too. I am so glad they are popular. SSR needed a little kick start it seemed. I'm so glad we bought there. Did you take the boat to DTD? That was so much fun. How did you find the transportation and the whole two bus thing?​



We did take the boat and it was an enjoyable ride.  Becasue we are there so long and we went to Coco beach twice and stayed at US for 4 days prior we did rent a car.  My husband hates to feel trapped.  Plus, he was working on on his Masters and computer connection at that time was spotty and went to library twice.  Lets just say that was interesting.  Nice thing was daughter was 14ish at the time and her and son spent time at SSR pool when we did that running.  Some would say that is bad parenting but they had so much fun and love community house and all the activities.  We never road the bus so I can't answer that.


----------



## kaoden39

Sorry, but I honestly think Oakland is still a pit. That comes from being somewhat local. If you are in and out on BART its all good. It also really depends on where you go in Oakland. My next door neighbor teaches school in Oakland, her school is in the inner city. She earns hazard pay for teaching kindergarten. I kid you not.

I love you pictures of the Electrical Parade! They made my day a little brighter. We were supposed to be in Disneyland this week.


----------



## rentayenta

melissac said:


> We did take the boat and it was an enjoyable ride.  Becasue we are there so long and we went to Coco beach twice and stayed at US for 4 days prior we did rent a car.  My husband hates to feel trapped.  Plus, he was working on on his Masters and computer connection at that time was spotty and went to library twice.  Lets just say that was interesting.  Nice thing was daughter was 14ish at the time and her and son spent time at SSR pool when we did that running.  Some would say that is bad parenting but they had so much fun and love community house and all the activities.  We never road the bus so I can't answer that.





How long are your trips? How was US? My hubby wanted a day there but no one else was on board. We get in our Disney bubble and its hard to pop. 

14 is old enough to be by the pool. It depends on the child. I don't judge other people's parenting. Goodness knows we're all just trying to do the best we can. ​


kaoden39 said:


> Sorry, but I honestly think Oakland is still a pit. That comes from being somewhat local. If you are in and out on BART its all good. It also really depends on where you go in Oakland. My next door neighbor teaches school in Oakland, her school is in the inner city. She earns hazard pay for teaching kindergarten. I kid you not.
> 
> I love you pictures of the Electrical Parade! They made my day a little brighter. We were supposed to be in Disneyland this week.




 Oh girl, I didn't realize that this week was supposed to be your trip.  You ok?

They'll still stay in SF but it does lighten my heart a little to see Oakland cleaned up a bit. Knowing Joshua is going to a Raiders game there with a painted black and silver face has my anxiety creeping up. I just hope he doesn't come back with a wrap sheet. Rainders fans can be hoodlums. ​


----------



## melissac

Normally are trips are only a week but I really wanted to have a relax trip instead of the go-go-go trip.  We went to US first and stayed on site because of the front of line passes and kids wanted to do the Halloween Scare Party one night.  Now again being the bad parent(lol) they do not recommend for children under 10 but we took our son 8 and he loved it, he was the leader thru all the Haunted Houses.  Now if your child scares easily would not recommend it.  Anyway, it was awesome and my kids love the fast rollercoasters so the Front of Line Passes worked out great.  We stayed 4 nights at Hard Rock Hotel then 10 nights at THV.  Was one of the best vacations we ever took.  Like I'm sure you expienced, it was in Oct and took kids out of school for 2 weeks and was a little hard to get back in the groove and was end of quarter.  Now with DD in HS can't do that.  Basically it was a once in lifetime Disney Trip and I'm still behind in points because of it(lol) but worth it.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> How long are your trips? How was US? My hubby wanted a day there but no one else was on board. We get in our Disney bubble and its hard to pop.
> 
> 14 is old enough to be by the pool. It depends on the child. I don't judge other people's parenting. Goodness knows we're all just trying to do the best we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh girl, I didn't realize that this week was supposed to be your trip.  You ok?
> 
> They'll still stay in SF but it does lighten my heart a little to see Oakland cleaned up a bit. Knowing Joshua is going to a Raiders game there with a painted black and silver face has my anxiety creeping up. I just hope he doesn't come back with a wrap sheet. Rainders fans can be hoodlums. ​




I'm okay or I will be. My son will be leaving tomorrow morning with his best friends family. So I am a bit jealous.


You are too funny!  I think that they will have a ball! My son is not a fan of the Market street area of San Francisco or at least part of it. He and his sister went to a concert and waited in line there. It was a culture shock for him. We are kind of sheltered in Fairfield.


----------



## rentayenta

melissac said:


> Normally are trips are only a week but I really wanted to have a relax trip instead of the go-go-go trip.  We went to US first and stayed on site because of the front of line passes and kids wanted to do the Halloween Scare Party one night.  Now again being the bad parent(lol) they do not recommend for children under 10 but we took our son 8 and he loved it, he was the leader thru all the Haunted Houses.  Now if your child scares easily would not recommend it.  Anyway, it was awesome and my kids love the fast rollercoasters so the Front of Line Passes worked out great.  We stayed 4 nights at Hard Rock Hotel then 10 nights at THV.  Was one of the best vacations we ever took.  Like I'm sure you expienced, it was in Oct and took kids out of school for 2 weeks and was a little hard to get back in the groove and was end of quarter.  Now with DD in HS can't do that.  Basically it was a once in lifetime Disney Trip and I'm still behind in points because of it(lol) but worth it.




That's the way I would want to do it too. When we do US I'd want to stay close. Does US have on property themed resorts like WDW? I'm a bad parent too hence the taking them our of school for 6 days.  I'm behind in points to but that's what they're for. Its not borrowing money, there's no interest paid on them when borrowing.  My oldest is in HS and it wasn't the smartest thing to do but it wasn't fatal either. I was most worried about my middle DD (in 8th grade) and she pulled it off. My DS is in 6th so it was easy for him to get caught up. Gabby says she never wants to travel during school again. Hope she has fun staying with her grandparents. ​




kaoden39 said:


> I'm okay or I will be. My son will be leaving tomorrow morning with his best friends family. So I am a bit jealous.
> 
> 
> You are too funny!  I think that they will have a ball! My son is not a fan of the Market street area of San Francisco or at least part of it. He and his sister went to a concert and waited in line there. It was a culture shock for him. We are kind of sheltered in Fairfield.



Your son is going to Disneyland tomorrow?  Tell him he best bring his mama back a souvenir! I'd be envious too. Did you reschedule for June?

I think they'll have fun too. 3 generations of Raiders fans. I'm super excited for them. Michael's brother is going to meet them for the game too. He lives in Marin.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> That's the way I would want to do it too. When we do US I'd want to stay close. Does US have on property themed resorts like WDW? I'm a bad parent too hence the taking them our of school for 6 days.  I'm behind in points to but that's what they're for. Its not borrowing money, there's no interest paid on them when borrowing.  My oldest is in HS and it wasn't the smartest thing to do but it wasn't fatal either. I was most worried about my middle DD (in 8th grade) and she pulled it off. My DS is in 6th so it was easy for him to get caught up. Gabby says she never wants to travel during school again. Hope she has fun staying with her grandparents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your son is going to Disneyland tomorrow?  Tell him he best bring his mama back a souvenir! I'd be envious too. Did you reschedule for June?
> 
> I think they'll have fun too. 3 generations of Raiders fans. I'm super excited for them. Michael's brother is going to meet them for the game too. He lives in Marin.​




He already has a list of things to bring home! Not yet. With Scotty's health issues I am not making any long range plans. If he has to have surgery the trip will be out for sure.

A guys trip! It sounds great!


----------



## melissac

My favorite thing about US is that they have 3 hotels onsite and you can walk to the parks(similar to DL) thing I don't like is that we all have to sleep in same room or get 2 rooms.  Husband is not happy with the 4 in the room that is the main reason we bought DVC.  You can get suites but it is similar to ones at WDW very expensive.  HArd Rock do have rooms with pullout couch so 5can sleep in room.

Funny story last visit we where doing 3 nights at US and 5 at WDW well after 2 nights my husband had enough and said he didn't care how many points it cost we where going to get a DVC room.  Well none at OKW where we where going to stay and a very nice CM at OKW front desk found us a 2BR at SSR.  So we stayed 1 night at SSR and 5 at OKW.  Feel kinda bad in the fact that we never got charged the points but not to bad I'd report it.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> He already has a list of things to bring home! Not yet. With Scotty's health issues I am not making any long range plans. If he has to have surgery the trip will be out for sure.
> 
> A guys trip! It sounds great!




I didn't realize Scotty was still sick.  I hope he doesn't have to have surgery and I hope he's feeling back to normal soon.  And don't forget to take care of YOU. 

Michael accidentally ordered 6 tickets instead of 4 to their Raiders/KC game and I can't believe it but he actually sold them on eBay today for face value. All he's out is the $10 ticket fee so $20. I thought we were going to have to eat the whole $180.   This is the precise reason I plan all vacations.  I can't imagine if he was to book flights what we'd end up with.  he can build me a beautiful home, which he did (twice) but paperwork, fuggetaboutit!​


----------



## Uncle Remus

Wow, what fabulous pictures of Main Street Electric Parade!!  

And tell Joshua his were super good; we've got 2 guys with us who are getting cameras for Christmas and our upcoming Disney trip and I'm sure it's gonna be one big blurry mess between those two, they'll be acting like they're shooting super models.  

Geez, I hope you're feeling better, I was starting to feel a li'l queasy thinking about bad Ranch dressing.    Get well already!


----------



## rentayenta

Uncle Remus said:


> Wow, what fabulous pictures of Main Street Electric Parade!!
> 
> And tell Joshua his were super good; we've got 2 guys with us who are getting cameras for Christmas and our upcoming Disney trip and I'm sure it's gonna be one big blurry mess between those two, they'll be acting like they're shooting super models.
> 
> Geez, I hope you're feeling better, I was starting to feel a li'l queasy thinking about bad Ranch dressing.    Get well already!




Thanks, you're too kind. I will tell Joshua.  He really is such a fun Disney buddy. He says he's going to take his kids, like I do, when he's a dad. 

How fun that C and J are getting cameras. You'll be able to post blurry pics like me.   They're going to have a blast! 

I'm feeling better thank you. Still dehydrated but I did eat so I'm not as dizzy. I have to work tomorrow though. Mandatory meeting. ​


----------



## eandesmom

Fun MSEP pics!  I just love it too, though my family could pass entirely.  So major  to Joshua!

Your angst over no food, espeically given that you all eat like, and are about as big as, birds is too funny!  Even funnier as it was just after dinner.

Gabby is vetoing traveling during school huh?  HS is tough in that regard.  We may end up missing a couple of days next Jan if the school calendar plays out like I hope it will.  If it plays out differently it could cause major issues with our trip...so I hope I'm right!


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I didn't realize Scotty was still sick.  I hope he doesn't have to have surgery and I hope he's feeling back to normal soon.  And don't forget to take care of YOU.
> 
> Michael accidentally ordered 6 tickets instead of 4 to their Raiders/KC game and I can't believe it but he actually sold them on eBay today for face value. All he's out is the $10 ticket fee so $20. I thought we were going to have to eat the whole $180.   This is the precise reason I plan all vacations.  I can't imagine if he was to book flights what we'd end up with.  he can build me a beautiful home, which he did (twice) but paperwork, fuggetaboutit!​




Yeah, his biopsy was "atypical" it was a split decision some of the Drs thought it looked pre-cancerous and the others thought it was cancer. So, in January they are doing another biopsy. Poor guy! I'm trying I really am, I have been sick recently and I figure that stress is playing a huge part. Thank you.


Good for Michael! He did get lucky!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Fun MSEP pics!  I just love it too, though my family could pass entirely.  So major  to Joshua!
> 
> Your angst over no food, espeically given that you all eat like, and are about as big as, birds is too funny!  Even funnier as it was just after dinner.
> 
> Gabby is vetoing traveling during school huh?  HS is tough in that regard.  We may end up missing a couple of days next Jan if the school calendar plays out like I hope it will.  If it plays out differently it could cause major issues with our trip...so I hope I'm right!




I know, I'm lucky he's still so very sweet to his old mom. I'll eke taking him as long as he'll go with me. I've got a coworker who's sweet 21 y/o son still goes to Disneyland with her every chance he gets. 

Haha! We totally eat! A lot. You're funny but right, we are on the slim side. Michael's got good genes and I go to bed hungry almost every night. 

 I read in your thread about everything going on. That's a pretty full plate friend; if you need/want to chat, I'm always here to listen.  Sending lot of healing thoughts your way. I hope you all get to go to WDW and have an amazing trip.​




kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, his biopsy was "atypical" it was a split decision some of the Drs thought it looked pre-cancerous and the others thought it was cancer. So, in January they are doing another biopsy. Poor guy! I'm trying I really am, I have been sick recently and I figure that stress is playing a huge part. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Good for Michael! He did get lucky!




I'm so sorry. The unknown is so difficult for sure. I'll send some healing vibes your way too. I also get sick when I'm super stressed. Hang in there. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I know, I'm lucky he's still so very sweet to his old mom. I'll eke taking him as long as he'll go with me. I've got a coworker who's sweet 21 y/o son still goes to Disneyland with her every chance he gets.
> 
> Haha! We totally eat! A lot. You're funny but right, we are on the slim side. Michael's got good genes and I go to bed hungry almost every night.
> 
> I read in your thread about everything going on. That's a pretty full plate friend; if you need/want to chat, I'm always here to listen.  Sending lot of healing thoughts your way. I hope you all get to go to WDW and have an amazing trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. The unknown is so difficult for sure. I'll send some healing vibes your way too. I also get sick when I'm super stressed. Hang in there. ​




Thank you. If he weren't so exhausted all the time I wouldn't stress so much.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you. If he weren't so exhausted all the time I wouldn't stress so much.




Are you exhausted from not sleeping or stress? I don't sleep well when I worry which makes everything so much more intense for sure. Its a yucky cycle. I've started meditating and its really helped. Its not the old school clear-your-mind meditation.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Are you exhausted from not sleeping or stress? I don't sleep well when I worry which makes everything so much more intense for sure. Its a yucky cycle. I've started meditating and its really helped. Its not the old school clear-your-mind meditation.​





I am constantly tired. Its all I can do to stay up until 9 o'clock. I haven't meditated for years, I used to have high blood pressure and I learned meditation to control it. I think I will start again. That sounds like a great idea. My stomach feels like I have an ulcer. Every time I eat I get sick. Sigh.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I am constantly tired. Its all I can do to stay up until 9 o'clock. I haven't meditated for years, I used to have high blood pressure and I learned meditation to control it. I think I will start again. That sounds like a great idea. My stomach feels like I have an ulcer. Every time I eat I get sick. Sigh.





It sounds like anxiety.  The number one symptom is an upset stomach especially when eating.  

I try to do 20-40 minutes twice a day. Sometimes I make it and sometimes I don't.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> It sounds like anxiety.  The number one symptom is an upset stomach especially when eating.
> 
> I try to do 20-40 minutes twice a day. Sometimes I make it and sometimes I don't.​




That's what I was thinking, but with my past with my stomach you just never know.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like you really enjoyed the MSEP.  The pictures from your camera turned out great.

I'm glad you liked the SF shots.  I know I posted the Marriott at FW but I really think your boys are better off at the Hyatt Regency at the Embarcadero.  Near to the Bart and they can always get on the f-line (or a bus) to get to Fisherman's Wharf.





kaoden39 said:


> I am constantly tired. Its all I can do to stay up until 9 o'clock. I haven't meditated for years, I used to have high blood pressure and I learned meditation to control it. I think I will start again. That sounds like a great idea. My stomach feels like I have an ulcer. Every time I eat I get sick. Sigh.



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Native NYer

Hi Jenny!
I've been so busy with work and some new things .
I love the pictures from our Epcot meet!
I took the day off, so I plan on catching up here.

BTW, have you starting planning for DLR and another WDW trip yet?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> That's what I was thinking, but with my past with my stomach you just never know.




Either way, I hope you find some solace soon. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like you really enjoyed the MSEP.  The pictures from your camera turned out great.
> 
> I'm glad you liked the SF shots.  I know I posted the Marriott at FW but I really think your boys are better off at the Hyatt Regency at the Embarcadero.  Near to the Bart and they can always get on the f-line (or a bus) to get to Fisherman's Wharf.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.




I'm feeling better today, thank you. I'm still a bit weak but that's to be expected. 

I love the SF shots. I'm thinking the Hyatt too. They really don't need to be within walking distance for anything other than transportation. 

Speaking of SF. I randomly checked our fares on Southwest last night and ended up getting a $70 credit for *each* person.​


Native NYer said:


> Hi Jenny!
> I've been so busy with work and some new things .
> I love the pictures from our Epcot meet!
> I took the day off, so I plan on catching up here.
> 
> BTW, have you starting planning for DLR and another WDW trip yet?



Hey girl.  I posted our meet pics. Good times.

I have nothing solid planned or even in my mind excpet possibly a birthday trip for myself in March to see my girlfriends and spend a day or two at Disneyland. I'm dying to see the new Carsland. 

You've been busy planning!  What have you got figured out? I'd love to do a late summer trip to Disneyland this August and give the kids the park hoppers as part of their Christmas gift this year but I cannot get Michael to commit.  I am thinking though Summer 2014 will be a go for WDW without any issues. ​


----------



## kaoden39

PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like you really enjoyed the MSEP.  The pictures from your camera turned out great.
> 
> I'm glad you liked the SF shots.  I know I posted the Marriott at FW but I really think your boys are better off at the Hyatt Regency at the Embarcadero.  Near to the Bart and they can always get on the f-line (or a bus) to get to Fisherman's Wharf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.



Thank you. I am trying!



rentayenta said:


> Either way, I hope you find some solace soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling better today, thank you. I'm still a bit weak but that's to be expected.
> 
> I love the SF shots. I'm thinking the Hyatt too. They really don't need to be within walking distance for anything other than transportation.
> 
> Speaking of SF. I randomly checked our fares on Southwest last night and ended up getting a $70 credit for *each* person.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl.  I posted our meet pics. Good times.
> 
> I have nothing solid planned or even in my mind excpet possibly a birthday trip for myself in March to see my girlfriends and spend a day or two at Disneyland. I'm dying to see the new Carsland.
> 
> You've been busy planning!  What have you got figured out? I'd love to do a late summer trip to Disneyland this August and give the kids the park hoppers as part of their Christmas gift this year but I cannot get Michael to commit.  I am thinking though Summer 2014 will be a go for WDW without any issues. ​




Thank you.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you. I am trying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




 ​


----------



## rentayenta

Working on an upload.  Photobucket is moving a little slow tonight but I'll get there.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Working on an upload.  Photobucket is moving a little slow tonight but I'll get there.​


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

>



Its going slower than I expected.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Its going slower than I expected.​




I hate it when that happens. 





I wanted to share this. I got this picture in a text from Loren. He took it with his cell. It made me smile.


----------



## Uncle Remus

rentayenta said:


> Working on an upload.  Photobucket is moving a little slow tonight but I'll get there.​





rentayenta said:


> Its going slower than I expected.​



It never fails when you need Photobucket to load, it takes forever.   



kaoden39 said:


> I hate it when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share this. I got this picture in a text from Loren. He took it with his cell. It made me smile.



  Great idea, we can entertain ourselves until Jenny gets hers loaded, here's mine:


----------



## kaoden39

Uncle Remus said:


> It never fails when you need Photobucket to load, it takes forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, we can entertain ourselves until Jenny gets hers loaded, here's mine:




Oh I love your balloons!


----------



## rentayenta

Uncle Remus said:


> It never fails when you need Photobucket to load, it takes forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, we can entertain ourselves until Jenny gets hers loaded, here's mine:





Oooooohhhhh balloons.  Not sure if I've mentioned this but not only am a fireworks, parade, and view hoor but I heart balloons too.​


kaoden39 said:


> Oh I love your balloons!




 Me too. 



kaoden39 said:


> I hate it when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share this. I got this picture in a text from Loren. He took it with his cell. It made me smile.




What a good boy sending you pics.  Is he having a blast? 



I got a little sidetracked from my report. I posted this in the Disneyland section but would love your guys opinions:

*Just wondering everyone's thought on giving a trip to Disneyland as a Christmas gift for the kids? Here's the issue: the trip won't be until August 2013. 

Too far? They're 15,14, and 11 so they can abstract think so they won't think we're going now. I hope. 

And as far as what they'll open, I haven't bought or booked anything and really won't need to until January Ideally we'll stay at the GCV if we can get in at 7 months. I can print off a pic of the GCV and maybe add it to the gift? 

I'm having a friend send me 3 maps of the park, I have 3 kids. I'm going to buy some pins from eBay as they love to pin trade still.

Not sure if we'll drive or fly yet.

Was thinking about using our old tickets from our recent trip to WDW for something...it's not like they to open active tickets, right?  I don't even think they'll do more than glance at them in all honestly. 

I've got 3 bunches of Mickey suckers that DS forgot to give his soccer team when we returned from WDW last month. I could do something with those too. 

I found a small bag of Mickey head confetti too. And some Mickey Home Depot paint swatches. 

Any ideas on how to put it all together as a wrapped/openable gift or is the trip too far away to give as a gift? It won't be their only gifts. They're still getting a few things. 

I'm open to all ideas, concerns, and comments.  I'm not very creative and appreciate the help.*​


----------



## kaoden39

Yes, Loren is having a ball. I am averaging about 5 pictures a day from him. He is so funny.



I think that is a cute idea for a gift.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Yes, Loren is having a ball. I am averaging about 5 pictures a day from him. He is so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a cute idea for a gift.





I love him for sending them to you!  That's so sweet. You need to share more of them. 


You don't think August is too far away?​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I love him for sending them to you!  That's so sweet. You need to share more of them.
> 
> 
> You don't think August is too far away?​




I will. He has been well rounded in what he has sent. Park pictures, food porn, souvenirs, and characters. 


When you consider how soon it was that you were at WDW no, not really.






This is Cheyanne at Ariels Grotto.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I will. He has been well rounded in what he has sent. Park pictures, food porn, souvenirs, and characters.
> 
> 
> When you consider how soon it was that you were at WDW no, not really.





Good point. Chloe chose that for her bat mitzvah gift a year before, right after Gabby went on her bat mitzvah gift. They're used to waiting for Disney. 


I think he's very thoughtful.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like a great present.

Have you considered getting 3 large boxes, putting all the Disney references in there with a letter like one they would get from a travel agent advising them of the trip?

If so, I would then get a Helium filled Disney balloon into the box.  

Get them to open the boxes at the same time and hopefully the balloons will float out of the boxes and they can see the contents together.




The other way might be to do a scavenger hunt.  Work out little clues leading them to the next spot.  At each spot, have a different item for them to collect.  At the last spot, you could have the letter with the trip details??


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Good point. Chloe chose that for her bat mitzvah gift a year before, right after Gabby went on her bat mitzvah gift. They're used to waiting for Disney.
> 
> 
> I think he's very thoughtful.​




Yes, he is.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Just wondering everyone's thought on giving a trip to Disneyland as a Christmas gift for the kids? Here's the issue: the trip won't be until August 2013.
> 
> Too far? They're 15,14, and 11 so they can abstract think so they won't think we're going now. I hope.
> 
> And as far as what they'll open, I haven't bought or booked anything and really won't need to until January Ideally we'll stay at the GCV if we can get in at 7 months. I can print off a pic of the GCV and maybe add it to the gift?
> 
> I'm having a friend send me 3 maps of the park, I have 3 kids. I'm going to buy some pins from eBay as they love to pin trade still.
> 
> Not sure if we'll drive or fly yet.
> 
> Was thinking about using our old tickets from our recent trip to WDW for something...it's not like they to open active tickets, right?  I don't even think they'll do more than glance at them in all honestly.
> 
> I've got 3 bunches of Mickey suckers that DS forgot to give his soccer team when we returned from WDW last month. I could do something with those too.
> 
> I found a small bag of Mickey head confetti too. And some Mickey Home Depot paint swatches.
> 
> Any ideas on how to put it all together as a wrapped/openable gift or is the trip too far away to give as a gift? It won't be their only gifts. They're still getting a few things.
> 
> I'm open to all ideas, concerns, and comments.  I'm not very creative and appreciate the help.



I think that's a tough call to be honest.  If you hadn't have just been to WDW and it had been a while, or it was something really new to them and different, then a 7+ month delay on their xmas gift might totally work.  Much as my crew would love to go, I think it would fall flat as it is just too delayed, even with other gifts, if the trip was meant to be the "big" gift.  I guess the question I'd have for your crew, since they have been to DCL a bunch...would it be a big enough deal to them to make the wait ok?   With mine I'm not sure I could get away with a trip as a xmas gift farther than spring break.

I don't mean to be a downer, just being honest about how it would be received at my house.  The kids do like tangible things at least mine do, at the ages they are at.  I think Taylor (20) is just now getting to the age where a delay like that, for the right thing, would be just fine.


----------



## Uncle Remus

rentayenta said:


> I got a little sidetracked from my report. I posted this in the Disneyland section but would love your guys opinions:
> 
> *Just wondering everyone's thought on giving a trip to Disneyland as a Christmas gift for the kids? Here's the issue: the trip won't be until August 2013.
> 
> Too far? They're 15,14, and 11 so they can abstract think so they won't think we're going now. I hope.
> 
> And as far as what they'll open, I haven't bought or booked anything and really won't need to until January Ideally we'll stay at the GCV if we can get in at 7 months. I can print off a pic of the GCV and maybe add it to the gift?
> 
> I'm having a friend send me 3 maps of the park, I have 3 kids. I'm going to buy some pins from eBay as they love to pin trade still.
> 
> Not sure if we'll drive or fly yet.
> 
> Was thinking about using our old tickets from our recent trip to WDW for something...it's not like they to open active tickets, right?  I don't even think they'll do more than glance at them in all honestly.
> 
> I've got 3 bunches of Mickey suckers that DS forgot to give his soccer team when we returned from WDW last month. I could do something with those too.
> 
> I found a small bag of Mickey head confetti too. And some Mickey Home Depot paint swatches.
> 
> Any ideas on how to put it all together as a wrapped/openable gift or is the trip too far away to give as a gift? It won't be their only gifts. They're still getting a few things.
> 
> I'm open to all ideas, concerns, and comments.  I'm not very creative and appreciate the help.*​



I think it's a great idea, your kids seem to love Disney so they will love the idea of going again even if it is in August.  I can see them reacting like this>>>  

We're doing the same thing, announcing our June Disney trip as a Christmas present by giving each of the guys a Disney gift card so they can buy their own snacks and traditional T-shirts and ball caps.  We're just not sure on how to "wrap" the gift card yet, I'm thinking it might be the last thing to come outta the Christmas stockings (stuck way down in the toe) so they can connect the idea that's why they didn't get upteen movie dvds and video games usually requested by them.   

Then Jen and I can start singing our "We're goin' to Disney" song aloud instead of this whispering we've been doing for the last month.  

Jen and I will keep in mind you're doing this for your kids so if we think of anything creative, we'll pass it on.  Maybe you could arrange for the Disney Christmas Parade to be on while your kids are opening gifts and make remarks like "I sure wish we could go to Disney again this year, wouldn't that be a wonderful gift?"


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like a great present.
> 
> Have you considered getting 3 large boxes, putting all the Disney references in there with a letter like one they would get from a travel agent advising them of the trip?
> 
> If so, I would then get a Helium filled Disney balloon into the box.
> 
> Get them to open the boxes at the same time and hopefully the balloons will float out of the boxes and they can see the contents together.
> 
> The other way might be to do a scavenger hunt.  Work out little clues leading them to the next spot.  At each spot, have a different item for them to collect.  At the last spot, you could have the letter with the trip details??




I really like the 3 boxes idea.  Scavenger idea is very creative too. My head is spinning with ideas. My only hesitation is that the trip isn't until August. The girls other big gift are tickets to see One Direction, which wont happen until late August.  If nothing else, it'll tach them patience. Chloes birthday is in late Deb and Gabby's is in Feb. Joshua and Michael are going to SF on 12/14 so its not like they are deprived. Thank you. I think I'm getting more okay with it as a Christmas gift. The letter idea is a must.  Because I won't have the actual tickets yet, I can use the Mickey confetti inside the envelope. The ballon/box/clue idea is really good.​


kaoden39 said:


> Yes, he is.



 Any more pics?​


eandesmom said:


> I think that's a tough call to be honest.  If you hadn't have just been to WDW and it had been a while, or it was something really new to them and different, then a 7+ month delay on their xmas gift might totally work.  Much as my crew would love to go, I think it would fall flat as it is just too delayed, even with other gifts, if the trip was meant to be the "big" gift.  I guess the question I'd have for your crew, since they have been to DCL a bunch...would it be a big enough deal to them to make the wait ok?   With mine I'm not sure I could get away with a trip as a xmas gift farther than spring break.
> 
> I don't mean to be a downer, just being honest about how it would be received at my house.  The kids do like tangible things at least mine do, at the ages they are at.  I think Taylor (20) is just now getting to the age where a delay like that, for the right thing, would be just fine.




 You're not being a downer, I want all opinions even if they are dissenting.  You make some very valid points. They're _really really_ wanting to see Carsland. I think with all of their summer fun that they've already got planned, a trip might be too much to _give_ at the same time; does that make sense? I don't want them spoiled I guess. I think if they have to wait a little, it might be good for them. They will have all just returned from camp/friends just over two weeks before the trip. I think to say, hey now we're going to Disneyland might be _too_ much indulgence. I don't do big Valentine or other gifts aside from birthday so there isn't another option to surprise them with it. I've obviously thought too much about this.  ​


Uncle Remus said:


> I think it's a great idea, your kids seem to love Disney so they will love the idea of going again even if it is in August.  I can see them reacting like this>>>
> 
> We're doing the same thing, announcing our June Disney trip as a Christmas present by giving each of the guys a Disney gift card so they can buy their own snacks and traditional T-shirts and ball caps.  We're just not sure on how to "wrap" the gift card yet, I'm thinking it might be the last thing to come outta the Christmas stockings (stuck way down in the toe) so they can connect the idea that's why they didn't get upteen movie dvds and video games usually requested by them.
> 
> Then Jen and I can start singing our "We're goin' to Disney" song aloud instead of this whispering we've been doing for the last month.
> 
> Jen and I will keep in mind you're doing this for your kids so if we think of anything creative, we'll pass it on.  Maybe you could arrange for the Disney Christmas Parade to be on while your kids are opening gifts and make remarks like "I sure wish we could go to Disney again this year, wouldn't that be a wonderful gift?"




 UncleR, I see a similar reaction.  Especially if I church up the delivery. I will gladly ride your coattails with any great ideas you want to share about how you and Jen are doing the BIG surprise.  

I like the idea of you putting the card at the bottom of the stocking. There are so many neat ways to do it. Giving Disney is such a fun gift to give, not only for the recipient but for us too.  I just love it. And I want to hear your song. Your fellas are going to be so elated. 

I've figured how to give the girls their 1D tickets for Christmas. I got them each 2013 1D calendars and when they flip though, which they will immediately, the tickets will be attached to the day they;re going.  

I like the parade idea but Michael may have to work Christmas Day so we've got to be all finished with gifts by 7:20 am.  I'm trying to talk him out of working but he is home Christmas Eve too. He wants to trade to work Christmas Day because we predict between traveling to Africa and the A&F jobs, he'll need to take advantage of shift trading vs using straight leave.​


----------



## kaoden39

Yesterday was a slow picture day. I think that he isn't as homesick. But, he did send me a couple.





This was my favorite. He took it with his cell phone.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Yesterday was a slow picture day. I think that he isn't as homesick. But, he did send me a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my favorite. He took it with his cell phone.





Oooo I love the icicle lights on the castle.  Beautiful. Lucky buggar getting to be there during the holidays. When does he get home? 

Sherry's pictures are amazing. I swear, I'm stalking her holiday photo thread.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Oooo I love the icicle lights on the castle.  Beautiful. Lucky buggar getting to be there during the holidays. When does he get home?
> 
> Sherry's pictures are amazing. I swear, I'm stalking her holiday photo thread.​




He comes home tomorrow. I haven't seen him since Tuesday night when I took him to our friends house. I miss the bugger. 


I think Sherri's pictures! I can hardly wait until she goes again in a few weeks.


----------



## MEK

I meant to sub to your TR before your trip, but I just never got a chance to read much.

I am Cynthias (eandesmom's) roommate from F&W and am sorry that I didn't get a chance to meet you and your family the night you met up with Cynthia.  I had a foot meltdown of sorts.  What can I say?  I'm old and I have plantar fascitis.    Anyway, I know you kept Cynthia out really late because I looked at the clock and it was midnight.  I remember thinking "should I be worried?"  Then I was like. "nah...Disney world is safe and she's a big girl".  And back to dream land I went........

I am glad I am not the only person who thinks the ice wine was the biggest rip ever!    Seriously, I chugged it because I was so dismayed at the serving size.  

I'm glad you and your family loved the THVs.  My family and my brother's family stayed there in June.  It was great.  I kept imagining how much nicer it would be in the cooler weather, especially for cooking out and stuff.  I am also a big fan of SSR in general.  So pretty.

So, I am not caught up yet, but will keep reading along!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> He comes home tomorrow. I haven't seen him since Tuesday night when I took him to our friends house. I miss the bugger.
> 
> 
> I think Sherri's pictures! I can hardly wait until she goes again in a few weeks.




I'd miss Joshua too. Something special about our little, or not so little, boys. ​



MEK said:


> I meant to sub to your TR before your trip, but I just never got a chance to read much.
> 
> I am Cynthias (eandesmom's) roommate from F&W and am sorry that I didn't get a chance to meet you and your family the night you met up with Cynthia.  I had a foot meltdown of sorts.  What can I say?  I'm old and I have plantar fascitis.    Anyway, I know you kept Cynthia out really late because I looked at the clock and it was midnight.  I remember thinking "should I be worried?"  Then I was like. "nah...Disney world is safe and she's a big girl".  And back to dream land I went........
> 
> I am glad I am not the only person who thinks the ice wine was the biggest rip ever!    Seriously, I chugged it because I was so dismayed at the serving size.
> 
> I'm glad you and your family loved the THVs.  My family and my brother's family stayed there in June.  It was great.  I kept imagining how much nicer it would be in the cooler weather, especially for cooking out and stuff.  I am also a big fan of SSR in general.  So pretty.
> 
> So, I am not caught up yet, but will keep reading along!




 and hi Mary Ellen, glad you popped over. I'm sorry we didn't get to meet. I'm sorry I missed the big meet but it we couldn't tear ourselves away from the High Rock Springs pool.  That's what happens when I have Bloody mary's for breakfast. 

I'm sorry you were having foot issues too. Thats a bummer especially when on vacation.  Cynthia said that you ladies had a blast. One of these days I'm going to have to tagalong on one of the ladies only trips. 

We did keep her out late. Blame my hubby and the round of margaritas he bought.  And then the rest of us from dragging her around a semi-open WS. I had no idea that F&W didn't stay open during EMH.​


----------



## kaoden39

I think that boys spend more time with their moms than the girls do.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> I think that boys spend more time with their moms than the girls do.



I'm guessing and totally hoping that Joshua won't exhibit the same teen angst towards me that the girls have.  I can't stand that they're clueless to the fact that I had a life, and a pretty damn good one, before becoming their mother.  ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I'm guessing and totally hoping that Joshua won't exhibit the same teen angst towards me that the girls have.  I can't stand that they're clueless to the fact that I had a life, and a pretty damn good one, before becoming their mother.  ​





I am happy to say that at 16 years old Loren is still a very level headed kid and kind of spoils me.  You are singing my song about the girls.  Kacy especially! I tend to liberal politically, she makes me seem conservative.  Kody is a little better but they act like I know nothing.   It can be annoying as all get out!


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> and hi Mary Ellen, glad you popped over. I'm sorry we didn't get to meet. I'm sorry I missed the big meet but it we couldn't tear ourselves away from the High Rock Springs pool.  That's what happens when I have Bloody mary's for breakfast.​




Bloody Mary's for breakfast will do that.    SSR has some great pools and I am a pool fan, so I completely understand.  




rentayenta said:


> We did keep her out late. Blame my hubby and the round of margaritas he bought.  And then the rest of us from dragging her around a semi-open WS. I had no idea that F&W didn't stay open during EMH.



She did mention that margaritas were involved.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> You're not being a downer, I want all opinions even if they are dissenting.  You make some very valid points. They're _really really_ wanting to see Carsland. I think with all of their summer fun that they've already got planned, a trip might be too much to _give_ at the same time; does that make sense? I don't want them spoiled I guess. I think if they have to wait a little, it might be good for them. They will have all just returned from camp/friends just over two weeks before the trip. I think to say, hey now we're going to Disneyland might be _too_ much indulgence. I don't do big Valentine or other gifts aside from birthday so there isn't another option to surprise them with it. I've obviously thought too much about this.



I hear you on the spoiling.  Our poor kids, they come to expect these trips as a given, not a gift.      Personally I'd love to give that to the E's for Christmas, I'm dying to see Carsland but there is no way Jeff will go for it.  He'd say it was for me, more that for them and well...there might be some truth to that.   It would not have the same impact with the older two at all though, for different reasons but if you think they'd be that into it, go for it.  I love surprise trips.  I made puzzles when we surprised the boys with a California trip (DCA, Knotts and Long Beach...no MK...long story lol).  It was great.  We flew into Long Beach...which they didn't know where it was and I had them put together the puzzles on the plane.  Took the whole plane ride.  Just before we landed they figured it out.  I loved that trip!

Girls are getting OneD (killer gift!) what is Josh getting?


----------



## kaoden39

Jenny, I wanted to show you the gifts Loren brought home for me.





I knew about the antennae topper but the Mickey was a complete surprise!


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> Jenny, I wanted to show you the gifts Loren brought home for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew about the antennae topper but the Mickey was a complete surprise!



What cool gifts.  

Is the gingerbread an antennae topper???  WOW!


----------



## kaoden39

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> What cool gifts.
> 
> Is the gingerbread an antennae topper???  WOW!



Thank you. 


Yes it is! Isn"t that the cutest?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I am happy to say that at 16 years old Loren is still a very level headed kid and kind of spoils me.  You are singing my song about the girls.  Kacy especially! I tend to liberal politically, she makes me seem conservative.  Kody is a little better but they act like I know nothing.   It can be annoying as all get out!




You conservative?  She must need a tourniquet, she's such a bleeding liberal. ​




MEK said:


> Bloody Mary's for breakfast will do that.    SSR has some great pools and I am a pool fan, so I completely understand.
> 
> She did mention that margaritas were involved.





It was a nice night. She got a very big dose of us though. I'm just glad she's still talking to me. 
​


eandesmom said:


> I hear you on the spoiling.  Our poor kids, they come to expect these trips as a given, not a gift.      Personally I'd love to give that to the E's for Christmas, I'm dying to see Carsland but there is no way Jeff will go for it.  He'd say it was for me, more that for them and well...there might be some truth to that.   It would not have the same impact with the older two at all though, for different reasons but if you think they'd be that into it, go for it.  I love surprise trips.  I made puzzles when we surprised the boys with a California trip (DCA, Knotts and Long Beach...no MK...long story lol).  It was great.  We flew into Long Beach...which they didn't know where it was and I had them put together the puzzles on the plane.  Took the whole plane ride.  Just before we landed they figured it out.  I loved that trip!
> 
> Girls are getting OneD (killer gift!) what is Josh getting?



Josh is going to SF with Michael next month to see a Raiders game as past of his gift. We're still tossing around Disneyland as a gift; I'm truly torn. 

I love your puzzle idea.  I'm so jealous of you creative types.  I think they'd get into it.

I'm also tossing around a nonDisney Mexico cruise in Feb. I'm a freak. 

What is your crew wanting for Christmas?​


kaoden39 said:


> Jenny, I wanted to show you the gifts Loren brought home for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew about the antennae topper but the Mickey was a complete surprise!



 I love it! He's adorable. I am digging the gingerbread antenna topper too. Big points for him!  And proud mommy moment for you. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> What cool gifts.
> 
> Is the gingerbread an antennae topper???  WOW!



It's so darling; I love it too.​


kaoden39 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Isn"t that the cutest?



 



Sorry I've been MIA. I've been a FB junkie trying to organize and rally the troops for our foster boys Christmas. Its truly one of my favorite things about the season. 

Happy almost Thanksgiving. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Josh is going to SF with Michael next month to see a Raiders game as past of his gift. We're still tossing around Disneyland as a gift; I'm truly torn.
> 
> I love your puzzle idea.  I'm so jealous of you creative types.  I think they'd get into it.
> 
> I'm also tossing around a nonDisney Mexico cruise in Feb. I'm a freak.
> 
> What is your crew wanting for Christmas?



Well Kendall and Taylor are the worst at saying what they want.  I don't know and clothes are usually the responses, followed by gift cards.  

We are getting T an iphone, which means putting him on our plan (his mom's doesn't have data) so that will be a huge deal.  Not sure about K but we might be splitting the cost of her letterman's jacket. If not that, I have no clue.  Both will get an outfit as well.  Evan has mostly clothes on his list so that's what he's getting (he will die though, Santa got him purple skate shoes and a purple UW sweatshirt), he will be over the moon plus more clothes under the tree.  Eric's getting clothes under the tree but from Santa?  Not sure.  He wants a water filtration kit for scouts so it may be that.  But it seems awfully boring.  Still, in his geeky way it could be exciting to him.  He has the "unreasonable" and the "reasonable" list.  Unreasonable is a new Wii, Xbox, etc.  Stuff he knows will never happen.

Honestly I have way more fun with the stocking stuffers and those are very Disney from ornaments, biographies, cookbooks, mugs, pins and more.   Both boys are also getting a shirt from my trip that they don't know about and will be completely stoked to get.

I'm actually completely done with Evan and done with Eric other than Santa.  The other two though... I have a few stocking stuffers for K and that is IT so far.

I would seriously look at the Feb-April Disney cruises if you can, some of the prices are just wonderful out of Galveston and Miami (comparatively speaking to summer lol).  My kids would die over that but it's not in the budget or I might seriously push for it.  It will be a LONG summer around here with no trip but with next NYE at the World and Universal, we've got to save up.

I should be figuring out our SF plans...it's in 2 weeks!  But no...I'm looking at Aulani stuff.  While drinking eggnog in front of the fire.  I'm sure getting my room request in at 182 days will ensure we get what I asked for, right? LOL.  I still can't believe we are booked.  Not sure how I'll manage in a studio but I can suck it up for Hawaii.


----------



## kimszath

Wow! Just read your thread... you've got me in the mood to head back over to WDW.   We live less than an hour away, and don't take advantage nearly often enough!
Thanks!
Kim


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> You conservative?  She must need a tourniquet, she's such a bleeding liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice night. She got a very big dose of us though. I'm just glad she's still talking to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh is going to SF with Michael next month to see a Raiders game as past of his gift. We're still tossing around Disneyland as a gift; I'm truly torn.
> 
> I love your puzzle idea.  I'm so jealous of you creative types.  I think they'd get into it.
> 
> I'm also tossing around a nonDisney Mexico cruise in Feb. I'm a freak.
> 
> What is your crew wanting for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! He's adorable. I am digging the gingerbread antenna topper too. Big points for him!  And proud mommy moment for you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so darling; I love it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I've been a FB junkie trying to organize and rally the troops for our foster boys Christmas. Its truly one of my favorite things about the season.
> 
> Happy almost Thanksgiving. ​




She is terrible. I remember being almost as bad as her when I was her age. I know she will outgrow it but I hope it is soon. She embarrasses Loren terribly.


----------



## rentayenta

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. How cute is this?






Here's a pic of our tree:






And finally I'm making one of these two beauties:











Back to the kitchen I go....I'll be back to respond properly. ​


----------



## Misskitty3

Love that stocking hat tree topper!  And, those veggie tray/turkeys are adorable!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the veggie trays! I showed them to Scotty and he thought they were adorable too. I think next year I may make the one with the peppers. 

Your tree is so cute! Love the topper!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> I am Cynthias (eandesmom's) roommate from F&W and am sorry that I didn't get a chance to meet you and your family the night you met up with Cynthia.  I had a foot meltdown of sorts.  What can I say?  I'm old and I have plantar fascitis.



Oh stop.  You are NOT old.  Evan has plantar fascitis and he's 13!  I felt bad that you missed Illuminations.



MEK said:


> Anyway, I know you kept Cynthia out really late because I looked at the clock and it was midnight.  I remember thinking "should I be worried?"  Then I was like. "nah...Disney world is safe and she's a big girl".  And back to dream land I went........



  That was so cute when you told me that the next morning 



rentayenta said:


> I'm sorry we didn't get to meet. I'm sorry I missed the big meet but it we couldn't tear ourselves away from the High Rock Springs pool.  That's what happens when I have Bloody mary's for breakfast.
> 
> I'm sorry you were having foot issues too. Thats a bummer especially when on vacation.  Cynthia said that you ladies had a blast. One of these days I'm going to have to tagalong on one of the ladies only trips.


  Yes you should!  And Jenna too...and my BF Marina who has decided she can't stand it and wants to tag along too.  LOL!



rentayenta said:


> We did keep her out late. Blame my hubby and the round of margaritas he bought.  And then the rest of us from dragging her around a semi-open WS. I had no idea that F&W didn't stay open during EMH.



Oh man, I felt so bad, nothing worse than starving kids and no food to be found...during F&W.  It was a yummy margarita though!  Thanks Michael 

I had a blast hanging with you guys and it's always fun to close down a park, especially when your body is still on west coast time.



MEK said:


> Bloody Mary's for breakfast will do that.    SSR has some great pools and I am a pool fan, so I completely understand.
> 
> She did mention that margaritas were involved.



I nursed that puppy!  Had I known we'd end up having a margarita I'd have skipped the cider that I had with my pumpkin mousse.  But then you'd have missed me raving about how good and cheap that combo was for the rest of the week.  It was cool having the margi though as before our when I met up with you and Pat there the night before there wasn't time and I felt mildly deprived so this rectified that loss.



rentayenta said:


> It was a nice night. She got a very big dose of us though. I'm just glad she's still talking to me.



Aw, definitely still talking!  I wish I'd had Jeff and the kids along, they would all really hit it off I think.  One of these days in Cali!  Love your kids, they are all just adorable and so much fun.  Great personalities.  Loved the fact that random people showing up and tagging along didn't phase them a bit.

So...which veggie turkey wins?  I hope you will post picture!


----------



## Goofyluver

Happy Thanksgiving, sweetheart...from our family to yours.  

P.S. ~ We want some veggie turkey.


----------



## Native NYer

Hi Jenny!  
I hope you and your family had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## rentayenta

Hope you all had a nice Thanksgiving too. 


It's been all soccer all the time so I have little time to think. We've got a game this morning at 8:00 and then one at 5:00. We check out at 1:00 and will probably hit up the Olive Garden for lunch- carb up- haha. We're going to drive home tonight. I just can't see spending another $150 when we can be home by 1:00 am, I'll be back promise to resume my report. ​


----------



## Native NYer

Can't wait to read more!
I'm also rereading your DL report.  I need to get cracking with the planning.


----------



## rentayenta

kimszath said:


> Wow! Just read your thread... you've got me in the mood to head back over to WDW.   We live less than an hour away, and don't take advantage nearly often enough!
> Thanks!
> Kim




Hi Kim and  You live less than an our away? Will you visit during the holidays? Please say yes!​



Misskitty3 said:


> Love that stocking hat tree topper!  And, those veggie tray/turkeys are adorable!





My turkey tray was a hit, thank you.  I like the topper too and believe it or not, Michael picked it out. ​


kaoden39 said:


> I love the veggie trays! I showed them to Scotty and he thought they were adorable too. I think next year I may make the one with the peppers.
> 
> Your tree is so cute! Love the topper!



 Hope you had a nice holiday. I think I'll make the pepper one next year too.​


eandesmom said:


> Oh stop.  You are NOT old.  Evan has plantar fascitis and he's 13!  I felt bad that you missed Illuminations.
> 
> 
> 
> That was so cute when you told me that the next morning
> 
> Yes you should!  And Jenna too...and my BF Marina who has decided she can't stand it and wants to tag along too.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I felt so bad, nothing worse than starving kids and no food to be found...during F&W.  It was a yummy margarita though!  Thanks Michael
> 
> I had a blast hanging with you guys and it's always fun to close down a park, especially when your body is still on west coast time.
> 
> 
> 
> I nursed that puppy!  Had I known we'd end up having a margarita I'd have skipped the cider that I had with my pumpkin mousse.  But then you'd have missed me raving about how good and cheap that combo was for the rest of the week.  It was cool having the margi though as before our when I met up with you and Pat there the night before there wasn't time and I felt mildly deprived so this rectified that loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, definitely still talking!  I wish I'd had Jeff and the kids along, they would all really hit it off I think.  One of these days in Cali!  Love your kids, they are all just adorable and so much fun.  Great personalities.  Loved the fact that random people showing up and tagging along didn't phase them a bit.
> 
> So...which veggie turkey wins?  I hope you will post picture!






i posted the winner on FB.  

One day in CA for sure. I think everyone would hit it off too. Are your kids phased when you meet up with weird Internet people? ​


Goofyluver said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, sweetheart...from our family to yours.
> 
> P.S. ~ We want some veggie turkey.





 Hope you, UncleR, J, and C had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I can't imagine the yumminess on your table. ​


Native NYer said:


> Hi Jenny!
> I hope you and your family had a wonderful Thanksgiving!




Same darling!  We've been eating leftovers everyday during this tournament and I feel so full. Tonight's game is at 5:00 and everyone wants the Olive Garden. ​


Native NYer said:


> Can't wait to read more!
> I'm also rereading your DL report.  I need to get cracking with the planning.




 I want to get planning too. I need their damn school schedule to be released. ​


----------



## Missyrose

Just stumbled on your TR and it's wonderful! It sounds like you guys really enjoyed your trip "home." We were at Disney earlier last month (split between BCV and AKV-Jambo) and had a WONDERFUL trip, it's just such a great time of year to enjoy Disney.

Also, don't feel bad. We ended up with five bags of groceries for just two of us! 

Can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip!


----------



## rentayenta

Missyrose said:
			
		

> Just stumbled on your TR and it's wonderful! It sounds like you guys really enjoyed your trip "home." We were at Disney earlier last month (split between BCV and AKV-Jambo) and had a WONDERFUL trip, it's just such a great time of year to enjoy Disney.
> 
> Also, don't feel bad. We ended up with five bags of groceries for just two of us!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip!



 Glad to have you and that you're enjoying the report.  

I agree, it is such a great time to visit. Less crowds, great decor and events, and love our DVC! We just stayed in southern Utah this weekend in a standard room- there for soccer- and it felt so cramped.  Definitely spoiled. I can't wait to try BCV one day!   

 I feel better about my groceries. I'd rather have too much than too little. Do you cook at the villa?​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> One day in CA for sure. I think everyone would hit it off too. Are your kids phased when you meet up with weird Internet people?



It's funny as they've met more from a playgroup board I was in while I was pregnant with Evan, than from the DIS.  Our trips haven't seemed to overlap with other DISers which has been a little odd, other than the cruise FE and seems like only Kendall really met folks.

We did meet up with Jordy on our Cali trip a couple of years ago and Eric and I spent a night at another DISers house in OR but other than that, they know that I travel with DIS folks but they haven't met anyone else.

LOL!

But no, I don't think it would faze them a bit.  Kind of weird if it did considering Jeff and I met online.  LOL!


----------



## Missyrose

rentayenta said:


> Glad to have you and that you're enjoying the report.
> 
> I agree, it is such a great time to visit. Less crowds, great decor and events, and love our DVC! We just stayed in southern Utah this weekend in a standard room- there for soccer- and it felt so cramped.  Definitely spoiled. I can't wait to try BCV one day!
> 
> I feel better about my groceries. I'd rather have too much than too little. Do you cook at the villa?​



We haven't "cooked" much in the villa, just mainly bagels, cereal and sometimes microwaved bacon for breakfast. We ended up getting some fruit and other snacks, plus sodas, beer and a bottle of Jack in our grocery order. We don't even order bottled water because we have a Brita pitcher in our Owner's Locker.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> It's funny as they've met more from a playgroup board I was in while I was pregnant with Evan, than from the DIS.  Our trips haven't seemed to overlap with other DISers which has been a little odd, other than the cruise FE and seems like only Kendall really met folks.
> 
> We did meet up with Jordy on our Cali trip a couple of years ago and Eric and I spent a night at another DISers house in OR but other than that, they know that I travel with DIS folks but they haven't met anyone else.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> But no, I don't think it would faze them a bit.  Kind of weird if it did considering Jeff and I met online.  LOL!




I always forget you and Jeff met online.  I met Jenna online and a few other nonDisney friends. I have a new group of Trader Joe's friends I'm hopefully going to meet Friday for the SLC opening. Josh is so cute. He wants to miss school and go with me. I freakin' love that kid!​




Missyrose said:


> We haven't "cooked" much in the villa, just mainly bagels, cereal and sometimes microwaved bacon for breakfast. We ended up getting some fruit and other snacks, plus sodas, beer and a bottle of Jack in our grocery order. We don't even order bottled water because we have a Brita pitcher in our Owner's Locker.



Tell me about the Brita. DH wants one for when he's at the fire department. I know nothing about them. Does it filter tap water? 

I bet it's so nice to have an Owner's Locker. If we went more than once every two years, I'd highly consider it but we just don't make it out that often. Who do you order groceries through? 




Update coming up.....​


----------



## rentayenta

Sorry my update has taken so long. We went to St. George, Utah this weekend for a soccer tournament right after an early Thanksgiving dinner. Every time I tried to begin an update, I was interrupted and its so hard for me to continue once my train of thought is broken. Hoping this goes off without a hitch.  In case anyone wants to know, Gabbys team placed 2nd in their division. They won two and lost two. It was a very small tournament. She had fun but is now complaining of a sore foot. I think its more swollen than injured. 

After the MSEP, the plan was to meet up with Michael and the kids as well as Jenna and her crew for EMH. My gang had been very busy during the parade. They were able to do Splash twice and BTMRR once. We all met back up in front of Splash:












We all wanted a ride on a zero wait POTC. It is so odd but POTC at WDW never seems to have a wait but POTC at Disneyland always has a wait. I wonder why that is?  Disneylands is superior but if you only know WDWs, its pretty amazing too. I always try to get a decent photo but adhere to the no flash rule so this is generally what I end up with:






















After POTC I was dying to go on The Jungle Cruise. There is something magical about the JC at night.  

Chris and Josh ever enthralled with the backside of water:






Our skipper that night was by far the funnest skipper weve had at WDW. I wish I would have got her name. And speaking of names, I received a very nice letter back from WDW about my letter on what an amazing time we had with Loukili at 50s Primetime. They assured me that he would be notified as well as his bosses would also see the letter of praise. I really hope they follow through. I always like to know when a patient, family, or coworker thinks Ive gone above and beyond; Im sure CMs are no different. 

Everyone was wanting a little Tomorrowland time. How could I resist this on the way...I did have to pause (barely) and awe as you can tell from the blur. 











I get giddy when the Castle changes color. 

The men and kids decided to go on Space while Jenna and I opted for The People Mover (Tomorrowland Transit Authority). Itll always be The People Mover to me. It moves people right?  We chatted a ton and it was so nice to catch up. And per usuall I snapped a few blurry iPhone pics:











*continued in next post....*​


----------



## rentayenta

After a double spin on The People Mover, without having to go through the line again , we met up with the others and all took a spin on Buzz. Buzz is always a good time but I think its in need of a refurb. Our joystick turned clunky and the ride got stuck twice and neither time was where I could pump up my score. 

Think we mean business?






The best Ive ever done:






Nate and Jon. Theyre hunters so this makes sense. LOL!!!






Gabby and Emma:






We closed the park but Id be lying if I said I remembered everything we did.  I didnt take that great of notes or too many pics. I promise the other updates will have more detail.





















An emptying Main St:






You have to wait until the end to get shots like this:
















Love MK at night. I think we did a lot in the 4 hours we had.  




Up next: the best water park day to date.......​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the pictures of you and the family from Main Street.  Looks great at night with not very many people around.  

Congrats on the 2nd place.


----------



## Goofyluver

Love those pics of you and the fam.    I'm in such a Disney mood lately, and your photos are satisfying my craving a bit!  

Congrats to Gab on her tournament!


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> Love those pics of you and the fam.    I'm in such a Disney mood lately, and your photos are satisfying my craving a bit!
> 
> Congrats to Gab on her tournament!




Thanks girlie! I'm glad you're enjoying the pics. My Typhoon Lagoon ones are next! It was really such a great day. I can't wait to share it. 

Are you bursting with Disney Christmas surprise? ​




PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pictures of you and the family from Main Street.  Looks great at night with not very many people around.
> 
> Congrats on the 2nd place.




I'll tell Gab, thank you. 

 I love Main St. at night when it starts to clear out. It was a fairly packed EMH, not as bad as DHS's that first night but more crowded than any other MK EMH we've been to.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Sorry my update has taken so long. We went to St. George, Utah this weekend for a soccer tournament right after an early Thanksgiving dinner. Every time I tried to begin an update, I was interrupted and it&#146;s so hard for me to continue once my train of thought is broken. Hoping this goes off without a hitch.  In case anyone wants to know, Gabby&#146;s team placed 2nd in their division. They won two and lost two. It was a very small tournament. She had fun but is now complaining of a sore foot. I think it&#146;s more swollen than injured.


 I hope she's ok, and ices it! Yay for 2nd. 

The skipper makes all the difference on the cruise. We has a stellar one, it was seriously a ride highlight, probably even more so as it was unexpected. 

Fun Main Street pics I loved that pumpkin shot!


----------



## Native NYer

Love your MK photos.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I hope she's ok, and ices it! Yay for 2nd.
> 
> The skipper makes all the difference on the cruise. We has a stellar one, it was seriously a ride highlight, probably even more so as it was unexpected.
> 
> Fun Main Street pics I loved that pumpkin shot!




Being the non medical person I am I didn't notice how swollen it was.  Michael said no soccer this week for her. Go ahead and send my Mother of the Year Award to me. 

Nothing beats a good skipper. You can tell when they're bored and over it. I like a little spunk in my skipper. ​




Native NYer said:


> Love your MK photos.





Thanks! Still in planning overdrive?  Still waiting for our 2013-2014 schedule to be released. 




We've decided against not giving Disney for Christmas.  Michael is totally against it so I'm going to follow his lead. He thinks with the girls One D tickets, it's too much indulgence. I know he's right. Rarely do I admit that. 

I'm still hoping for an August trip though. ​


----------



## MEK

Pretty night time pics of Main Street!  And I think your pics in POC turned out pretty well.  I always struggle in there with the non existent lighting.  

I love JC at night, too.  I think its so much fun and a great captain makes it that much better.

Nice evening in the MK!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Being the non medical person I am I didn't notice how swollen it was.  Michael said no soccer this week for her. Go ahead and send my Mother of the Year Award to me.
> 
> We've decided against not giving Disney for Christmas.  Michael is totally against it so I'm going to follow his lead. He thinks with the girls One D tickets, it's too much indulgence. I know he's right. Rarely do I admit that.
> 
> I'm still hoping for an August trip though.



Knowing all too well how much those cost, I'd probably have to side with him on that but oh being responsible sucks.

No soccer AND ice


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> Thanks girlie! I'm glad you're enjoying the pics. My Typhoon Lagoon ones are next! It was really such a great day. I can't wait to share it.
> 
> Are you bursting with Disney Christmas surprise? ​



Bursting!

I'm trying to decide if we'll be more excited or them!  

Since we're getting PAP's, we're totally excited to plan a waterpark day.  I can't wait to see your pics.  Is Typhoon Lagoon the one with the lazy river?


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> Bursting!
> 
> I'm trying to decide if we'll be more excited or them!
> 
> Since we're getting PAP's, we're totally excited to plan a waterpark day.  I can't wait to see your pics.  Is Typhoon Lagoon the one with the lazy river?



I'm so envious you're getting PAPs. That sounds so wrong.   Have you been to a WDW water park? They're really fantastic. They both have lazy rivers but I much prefer Typhoon Lagoon over Blizzard Beach. The bright white isn't conducive to relaxing in my opinion. It's super fun. You can't go wrong with either. 

I think your fellas are going to flip when they find out. Do they learn about both trips on Christmas? ​




eandesmom said:


> Knowing all too well how much those cost, I'd probably have to side with him on that but oh being responsible sucks.
> 
> No soccer AND ice




 And ice. She's been going to school but staying off her feet otherwise. 


We bought the tickets from a third party so we paid triple the face value.  I think coal will be a suitable stocking stuffer. ​


MEK said:


> Pretty night time pics of Main Street!  And I think your pics in POC turned out pretty well.  I always struggle in there with the non existent lighting.
> 
> I love JC at night, too.  I think its so much fun and a great captain makes it that much better.
> 
> Nice evening in the MK!




It was a beautiful night in MK. I'm always freezing so if I'm in flip flops, it's got to be warm. I think I prefer most of Disney at night. Once the twinkle lights are on, it takes on a completely different feel. 

POTC is such a dark ride. Just once if like to go bananas with the flash on. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> And ice. She's been going to school but staying off her feet otherwise.


Good. Keeping on top of the ice will make a huge difference, K and Evan both despise it and we feel like all we do is nag!



rentayenta said:


> We bought the tickets from a third party so we paid triple the face value.  I think coal will be a suitable stocking stuffer.



Sounds like about what we, I mean Kendall, I mean Jeff, paid.  We had MAJOR drama over those tickets.  She tried to play her dad and got caught and called out.  It's still a sore spot around here.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> You have to wait until the end to get shots like this:



What a lovely shot!   

I'm all caught up now.  Finally.  Great trip and fantastic TR.  Thank you!


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> I'm so envious you're getting PAPs. That sounds so wrong.   Have you been to a WDW water park? They're really fantastic. They both have lazy rivers but I much prefer Typhoon Lagoon over Blizzard Beach. The bright white isn't conducive to relaxing in my opinion. It's super fun. You can't go wrong with either.
> 
> I think your fellas are going to flip when they find out. Do they learn about both trips on Christmas? ​



They do!  

And we've never done any of the WDW water parks.  One time last year we did Great Wolf Lodge...but I'm thinking that may not be the same thing.


----------



## Uncle Remus

rentayenta said:


>



Faaaaabuuuulous picture of y'all!!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Good. Keeping on top of the ice will make a huge difference, K and Evan both despise it and we feel like all we do is nag!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like about what we, I mean Kendall, I mean Jeff, paid.  We had MAJOR drama over those tickets.  She tried to play her dad and got caught and called out.  It's still a sore spot around here.





I finally told Gabby that its her foot and I'm not nagging her.  It's so not worth it. It can continue to hurt or she can fix it. I'm sure I sound raggy but between the three of them and Michael gone for 48* it's all I can do to not come unglued with all of the reminding.  


I remember you guys having ticket drama but don't recall what exactly happened. 
​



lisaviolet said:


> What a lovely shot!
> 
> I'm all caught up now.  Finally.  Great trip and fantastic TR.  Thank you!




 and  I'm trying to update, sorry for the delay. I'm excited to get to our Typhoon Lagoon Day.​



Goofyluver said:


> They do!
> 
> And we've never done any of the WDW water parks.  One time last year we did Great Wolf Lodge...but I'm thinking that may not be the same thing.




Whats Great Wolf Lodge? Sounds familiar. 

Please please post a FB status reaction to the boys getting *two* trip. Lucky ducks!​


----------



## rentayenta

Uncle Remus said:


> Faaaaabuuuulous picture of y'all!!





Thanks darlin'! It was a long day so I don't think we look half bad. ​


----------



## rentayenta

I have been waiting to share today with you. It was our first water park day. On our two previous trips we had done both Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach; one each trip. We had a blast at both and knew wed want to go back. Our YES tickets had 8, count them 8, water park days. Id be happy if we could just visit them each once. 

 Typhoon Lagoon was open from 10-5 and the weather was perfect. We woke the kids up about 10:00, threw some food in them, and were off. Of course I was up by 7:00, had my coffee, made guacamole, cut fruit, and packed our backpack type cooler thing. 

Because it was mid October I was expecting TL to be empty. Boy was a wrong. I was 100 kinds of wrong.  We didnt bring our big camera for obvious reasons but I wish I had. Thankfully, I took decent iPhone pics.

We walked around for a few minutes trying to find a good spot. We settled on some chairs near the wave pool. They were good, not prime, but theyd do. Now if you know anything about me youll know I am a water/pool/drink/sand/boat junkie. Match that with a view junkie and bingo, youve got high maintenance. 

We set our stuff down, sunscreened up, and the kids took off for the slides. Michael told me hed be right back, he was going to get towels. I dont know _how_ I forget towels.  We had to rent towels. Amateurs. 

I sat in my chair, pulled out a magazine, and watched the waves. I was already craving a tasty beverage. Michael was back about 10 minutes later and said: cmon were moving. I was like huh? He said, lets go....... I got us a cabana!  Goodness that man knows me. The only issue was that the kids were gone off to who knows where and we had no way to get a hold of them. He said theyd figure it out and away we went.  Yeah. We bailed on the kids. But guess what, they found us.  

When he went to rent our towels the CM told him cabanas were half off due to not that many being rented that day. It was only about 11:30. Total score! I still don't know how much half off amounted to but let me tell you, it was worth every unknown penny! We had a cabana server who was all over it. Our cabana came with towels, refillable mugs which we later used for ice water when at the pools and Blizzard Beach (we love our ice water). It also came with water bottles and a cooler filled with ice to keep them cold. As many as we wanted. We ended up taking over a dozen bottles of water with us after TL that day. At $3 a bottle, it wasn't too shabby. Plus we each had waters there. The kids used there mugs for soda but mine and Michaels remained empty and clean. In fact the kids ended up giving the unused ones to friends as souvenirs. We regifted. Don't judge. 

It was a perfect 88* and the best day ever. Between the cabana, the service, the kids being totally occupied, the downtime with Michael, and the vibe of Typhoon Lagoon, it was one of my all time favorite days at Disney. Michael brought *blue* our portable speaker so we were able to enjoy some Bob Marley and Jimmy Buffet. I hope I'm painting an accurate picture. 

Without further wait, here are the pics.....






Our cabana:






Us: 











Our view:











My unusually large calves:






The kids:







*continued in next post....*​


----------



## rentayenta

More view. The ship is so cool:






Cheers! We had many of these today. So good. I was silly. 






Now you see them:






Now you dont:






Note the guacamole:






Cutie:






Our feast:






Besties:






Inside the sharks mouth with strategically placed children:











Shark reef:































Some diver guy:






Our view via panoramic pic:






We stayed until about 5:15 because we were chatting with our server who's name unfortuneately escapes me. We sauntered out and hopped, or tried to hop a bus back to SSR. Here's where things get sticky. For some reason, they were diverting people to DTD and then having them take a bus to their resort.  It was a total cluster. It was about 5:40 before we got on a bus to DTD. We had an ADR for 7:00 at The Turf Club....would we make it?



​


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a great day at Typhoon Lagoon.  I'm hoping to check out one of the water parks next year....looks like TL just made it to the top of the list.

And tell Michael he did good with the cabana.  He totally understood your high maintenancy.


----------



## MEK

Oh No!  The SSR bus travel woes.  I am all too familiar with that from our June trip to the treehouses.  Will you make you dinner ADR?  Nah - you'll be late, but they will let you in.  

I didn't know that TL had cabana rentals.  That's how long its been since I was there.  But my DH and I are going to take my two eldest nephews for a day this summer, so perhaps a cabana is in order.  And one of those drinks.  Yes please!


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> Whats Great Wolf Lodge? Sounds familiar.
> 
> Please please post a FB status reaction to the boys getting *two* trip. Lucky ducks!​



Great Wolf Lodge is hell...

It's a hotel/indoor/outdoor waterpark combo.  And it is horrible.  Don't ever go there.  

Of course I'll post a FB status update...complete with pics!

Also, of course you're making that ADR.  I have faith in my Jenny.


----------



## eandesmom

What a fun update, perfect perfect day!

WTG Michael.  Jeff would NEVER do that.  Which is odd as he was all over the concept of getting one for Castaway Cay and I thought that was crazy for teh $$ but I just can't see him doing it at the waterpark.  Who knows.  1/2 off though?  that is a total score!

I'm impressed the kids found you.  I don't think mine would have.

The question is, did you want to change before dinner?





rentayenta said:


> I finally told Gabby that its her foot and I'm not nagging her.  It's so not worth it. It can continue to hurt or she can fix it. I'm sure I sound raggy but between the three of them and Michael gone for 48* it's all I can do to not come unglued with all of the reminding.
> 
> 
> I remember you guys having ticket drama but don't recall what exactly happened.



Seriously, sometimes they have to learn the hard way.  Oh those tickets.  K convinced Jeff to buy them on her behalf for herself and her BFF under false pretenses.  First being that she had the money in her bank account (that her mom manages, not us) to pay for it and second, that her BFF (who I adore) did as well.  Implication being that all parents involved knew and were on board.  We knew K's  mom was aware that the purchase was going down, did not know she had neglected to mention that the agreement was K was buying her own ticket.

$500 later...neither girl has money and Jeff's ex wants us to pay for her flight to Utah for a tournament.  So we tell her just to have K pay her out of her account the amount she owes Jeff, her half which would be our half of the plane ticket. Seems easy and painless that way huh?  Nope,  all heck breaks loose. Bear in mind this is a woman who thinks that Taylor should get to keep all the insurance money he just got for his "totaled" car and that we should buy him a new one.  Even though he didn't pay for the first one (free) or any of the repairs (split with her) and what he got from insurance was enough to buy a new one and have quite a bit of money left over.  She thinks he should get it all. 

Kendall has never tried to pull anything like that before, I think she really thought Jeff would just pick it up.  I can't imagine why.  After LOTS of drama and back and forth, Jeff threatening to put them on eBay or Crag's list, his ex refusing to get any $$ out of K's account (and who knows what is really in there) and with her BF's parents...BF got in a patootie of trouble with them over it got resolved.  Sort of.  Not really.

Basically Jeff caved.  As she played/assumed/predicted he would.  His "deal" was that she had to work it off, cleaning our house.  Deep cleaning, 3x, top to bottom.  HAH!  She's never cleaned a THING in her life. Love the girl to death but they have no chores at the other house and aren't at ours enough to enforce anything.  

Two attempted scheduled cleanings later, we've had one half day done.  fairly decent job, I will give her that.  Which of course required Jeff to teach her what to do as I was having nothing to do with it.  Now to me, it should have come out of her grade money.

Jeff gave her a choice.

Yeah, like she's going to choose not getting her grade money?  Or bank on scheduling making sure she doesn't have "time" to clean.

Can you say played?

Supposedly the house is getting cleaned again before Christmas.  Or over break, or after Christmas.

I will believe it when I see it.  I called it before he bought the tickets and while I hate being right, he did it to himself.


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> You have to wait until the end to get shots like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 Love 

I am slowly getting caught up on the dis since my parents were here.


----------



## DrMomof3

We've never been to a Disney water park but your pictures make me want to go!!!! And I know Tom would insist on renting a Cabana (that's how we roll!  ).  We've been to Sesame Place a few times and the time we had a Cabana was AWESOME! 

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a great day at Typhoon Lagoon.  I'm hoping to check out one of the water parks next year....looks like TL just made it to the top of the list.
> 
> And tell Michael he did good with the cabana.  He totally understood your high maintenancy.




It really is so fun. Like I mentioned the bright white of Blizzard Beach doesn't give off that tropical relaxing vibe. Its still a great water park but Typhoon lagoon wins hand's down. 

He totally gets my high maintenancy.  Guess we all have our thing. ​




MEK said:


> Oh No!  The SSR bus travel woes.  I am all too familiar with that from our June trip to the treehouses.  Will you make you dinner ADR?  Nah - you'll be late, but they will let you in.
> 
> I didn't know that TL had cabana rentals.  That's how long its been since I was there.  But my DH and I are going to take my two eldest nephews for a day this summer, so perhaps a cabana is in order.  And one of those drinks.  Yes please!




Travel woes indeed. The worst part was getting from DTD to SSR and realizing that the boat was around the corner.  Did you have poor bus service from the THV to SSR? 

I would recommend the cabana for sure especially if its crowded. Without getting too ahead of myself, we didn't get a cabana at Blizzard Beach but we also made it by opening.​


Goofyluver said:


> Great Wolf Lodge is hell...
> 
> It's a hotel/indoor/outdoor waterpark combo.  And it is horrible.  Don't ever go there.
> 
> Of course I'll post a FB status update...complete with pics!
> 
> Also, of course you're making that ADR.  I have faith in my Jenny.




I'll take your word for it and opt out of visiting hell!  When did you go? Why do I recall something about you going there? Did Jon hate it too? 

I will be on the lookout for the Christmas Day WDW vacation x 2 extravaganza! ​


eandesmom said:


> What a fun update, perfect perfect day!
> 
> WTG Michael.  Jeff would NEVER do that.  Which is odd as he was all over the concept of getting one for Castaway Cay and I thought that was crazy for teh $$ but I just can't see him doing it at the waterpark.  Who knows.  1/2 off though?  that is a total score!
> 
> I'm impressed the kids found you.  I don't think mine would have.



I love to lounge and it was worth every penny. I'd totally do it if we ever make it to Castaway Cay. This last summer in Vegas he did the private thing at the Luxor. That was his first taste of being spoiled by the water and he loved it. 

Thy always find us no matter how hard we try. ​






> Seriously, sometimes they have to learn the hard way.  Oh those tickets.  K convinced Jeff to buy them on her behalf for herself and her BFF under false pretenses.  First being that she had the money in her bank account (that her mom manages, not us) to pay for it and second, that her BFF (who I adore) did as well.  Implication being that all parents involved knew and were on board.  We knew K's mom was aware that the purchase was going down, did not know she had neglected to mention that the agreement was K was buying her own ticket.
> 
> $500 later...neither girl has money and Jeff's ex wants us to pay for her flight to Utah for a tournament.  So we tell her just to have K pay her out of her account the amount she owes Jeff, her half which would be our half of the plane ticket. Seems easy and painless that way huh?  Nope,  all heck breaks loose. Bear in mind this is a woman who thinks that Taylor should get to keep all the insurance money he just got for his "totaled" car and that we should buy him a new one.  Even though he didn't pay for the first one (free) or any of the repairs (split with her) and what he got from insurance was enough to buy a new one and have quite a bit of money left over.  She thinks he should get it all.
> 
> Kendall has never tried to pull anything like that before, I think she really thought Jeff would just pick it up.  I can't imagine why.  After LOTS of drama and back and forth, Jeff threatening to put them on eBay or Crag's list, his ex refusing to get any $$ out of K's account (and who knows what is really in there) and with her BF's parents...BF got in a patootie of trouble with them over it got resolved.  Sort of.  Not really.
> 
> Basically Jeff caved.  As she played/assumed/predicted he would.  His "deal" was that she had to work it off, cleaning our house.  Deep cleaning, 3x, top to bottom.  HAH!  She's never cleaned a THING in her life. Love the girl to death but they have no chores at the other house and aren't at ours enough to enforce anything.
> 
> Two attempted scheduled cleanings later, we've had one half day done.  fairly decent job, I will give her that.  Which of course required Jeff to teach her what to do as I was having nothing to do with it.  Now to me, it should have come out of her grade money.
> 
> Jeff gave her a choice.
> 
> Yeah, like she's going to choose not getting her grade money?  Or bank on scheduling making sure she doesn't have "time" to clean.
> 
> Can you say played?
> 
> Supposedly the house is getting cleaned again before Christmas.  Or over break, or after Christmas.
> 
> I will believe it when I see it.  I called it before he bought the tickets and while I hate being right, he did it to himself.




O.M.G I'm Jeff. I get suckered all of the time or feel like I get suckered. And Gabby is K though she hasn't pulled something like that yet, I never say never (cue Justin Bieber).....We did a group buy but it went through we moms as it's for Christmas and yup, we're at $250 a ticket.   I've never even spent that to see U2 and Bono walks on water. I am idiot. But that's honestly the only big gift the girls are getting. Gabby is going to have to buy her own iPhone upgrade when it comes time. And as far as cleaning,  she's Kendall. Her idea of deep cleaning is listening to Coldplay or meaningful lyrics while cleaning. 





pooh'smate said:


> Love
> 
> I am slowly getting caught up on the dis since my parents were here.




 Glad you're back. How was your visit? Are you getting ready for Christmas?​


DrMomof3 said:


> We've never been to a Disney water park but your pictures make me want to go!!!! And I know Tom would insist on renting a Cabana (that's how we roll!  ).  We've been to Sesame Place a few times and the time we had a Cabana was AWESOME!
> 
> Amanda




Hi girl. Hope life is all back to normal post Sandy.  I promise you'll love the water parks. I find, like most things, its more fun when the kids are capable of being more independent. And you've got to get a cabana.  It was so much fun. I wish we'd had our camera because the cabanas come with a safe/locker. They're roped off and the CMs keep close watch. I saw them deny guests access to the cabana areas.​


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> I'll take your word for it and opt out of visiting hell!  When did you go? Why do I recall something about you going there? Did Jon hate it too?
> 
> I will be on the lookout for the Christmas Day WDW vacation x 2 extravaganza! ​



We went last year.  Jon and C loved it.  We, on the other hand, were aware that we were on the verge of a total breakdown (individually and possibly as a whole family) just by being there amongst the craziness.  

We're going to convince them that Disney's water parks are better.


----------



## Native NYer

TL looks like so much fun.  Love the cabana.
What a great way to have a non theme park day.


----------



## Misskitty3

Love those mugs!  I don't think I have ever seen ones like that at Disneyland??  Feel free to "regift" to me...I will not judge!

An impromptu cabana rental = totally awesome!!

88 degrees sounds amazing right now........

Great update!


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> We went last year.  Jon and C loved it.  We, on the other hand, were aware that we were on the verge of a total breakdown (individually and possibly as a whole family) just by being there amongst the craziness.
> 
> We're going to convince them that Disney's water parks are better.




They are better! And with PAPs you should be able to squeeze them in. What made it so crazy?​





Native NYer said:


> TL looks like so much fun.  Love the cabana.
> What a great way to have a non theme park day.




It really was the perfect non park day. I really like the water parks. The only thing we haven't loved was Disney Quest. Kind of hard to get into a big arcade/virtual theme park when the four parks are right there.  

Are you getting excited for WDW? I can't believe you are going again so soon. So so envious. Are you get to do the Christmas Party too. ​


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> They are better! And with PAPs you should be able to squeeze them in. What made it so crazy?​



I think Great Wolf Lodge is crazy because you can't escape the craziness.  The water park is inside the hotel, and so your room is right next to the festivities, if you will.  Plus, they turn the whole hotel into a big treasure hunt as an added activity, and so there are always loud children running up and down the hallways, at all hours of night.  It is literally one of the loudest places I have ever been.  

I had surgery the day after we went, and I was actually happy to be in the quiet hospital.  

Plus, although there are some kinda cool slides, that's all they are.  They're just kinda cool...nothing about it is awesome because it's geared towards kids.  So, everything is small scale.  

I'll never go again.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Got to see some of your TR. Nice pictures from Typhoon Lagoon. I haven't been to TL in ages. Thank you for sharing your trip report. I will read the rest when I have time.


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:


> Love those mugs!  I don't think I have ever seen ones like that at Disneyland??  Feel free to "regift" to me...I will not judge!
> 
> An impromptu cabana rental = totally awesome!!
> 
> 88 degrees sounds amazing right now........
> 
> Great update!



I've got 4 barely used if you want me to send you one. Honestly, they're just in the pantry.  88* does sound amazing. So does 68*. heck, 58* sounds good. I despise Utah in the winter. I have to get really really into the holidays to make the cold bearable.​




Goofyluver said:


> I think Great Wolf Lodge is crazy because you can't escape the craziness.  The water park is inside the hotel, and so your room is right next to the festivities, if you will.  Plus, they turn the whole hotel into a big treasure hunt as an added activity, and so there are always loud children running up and down the hallways, at all hours of night.  It is literally one of the loudest places I have ever been.
> 
> I had surgery the day after we went, and I was actually happy to be in the quiet hospital.
> 
> Plus, although there are some kinda cool slides, that's all they are.  They're just kinda cool...nothing about it is awesome because it's geared towards kids.  So, everything is small scale.
> 
> I'll never go again.





The water park is _in_ the hotel? And loud? Sounds okay for a day but not for an entire vacation. Live and learn.  

The only slide my family would go on is Summit Plummet at Blizzard Beach. Even Gabby and she'll go on anything. They all said it would give too big of a wedgie. Plus, Gabby didn't wear the best water park swimsuit. ​


mvf-m11c said:


> Got to see some of your TR. Nice pictures from Typhoon Lagoon. I haven't been to TL in ages. Thank you for sharing your trip report. I will read the rest when I have time.




Thank you. I actually get embarrassed when I know you've seen my pics. You take some of the best photos on the boards. ​


----------



## Native NYer

rentayenta said:


> It really was the perfect non park day. I really like the water parks. The only thing we haven't loved was Disney Quest. Kind of hard to get into a big arcade/virtual theme park when the four parks are right there.
> 
> Are you getting excited for WDW? I can't believe you are going again so soon. So so envious. Are you get to do the Christmas Party too. ​



I'm so excited, but have so much to do.  Yes, we're going to the Christmas party on Sunday.


----------



## Senor_Jorge

rentayenta said:
			
		

> I've got 4 barely used if you want me to send you one. Honestly, they're just in the pantry.  88* does sound amazing. So does 68*. heck, 58* sounds good. I despise Utah in the winter. I have to get really really into the holidays to make the cold bearable. :



My wife refuses to move out of Texas for that reason, even with the winter insanity we have every couple of years with ice storms. We can both drive in it, but too many of our friends and neighbors can't!  I have managed to negotiate a week, over New Years at Deer Valley every third year though, and this year is my year. That also means a trip into Salt Lake City for dinner at Red Iguana and a stop at Harmon's to stock up on Bee Hive cheese!!!!


----------



## Misskitty3

rentayenta said:


> I've got 4 barely used if you want me to send you one. Honestly, they're just in the pantry.  88* does sound amazing. So does 68*. heck, 58* sounds good. I despise Utah in the winter. I have to get really really into the holidays to make the cold bearable.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet of you!!!  I would love to take you up on your generous offer but our cupboards are already bursting with our Starbucks mug collection....yes, we have a problem!!
> 
> I live in Seattle, doesn't matter what the temp is, most of the time it is grey outside - could be 40 degrees or 70 degrees.  I was under the impression that at least in Utah, it is usually pretty sunny unless it is snowing???  While I love warm temps, I don't mind cold as long as the sun is shining!


----------



## rentayenta

Senor_Jorge said:


> My wife refuses to move out of Texas for that reason, even with the winter insanity we have every couple of years with ice storms. We can both drive in it, but too many of our friends and neighbors can't!  I have managed to negotiate a week, over New Years at Deer Valley every third year though, and this year is my year. That also means a trip into Salt Lake City for dinner at Red Iguana and a stop at Harmon's to stock up on Bee Hive cheese!!!!



You like to visit Utah? Awesome! Love Harmon's too. We just got our first Trader Joe's last Friday too. It's in SLC. We are about 40 minutes from PC/Deer Valley. We go to Snowbasin to board. Basin is where alot of einter Olympic events were held.  Love the Red Iguana. Their verde is the best. DH loves their mole, all of them, but I am not a big fan. Hopefully you'll get a white NYE. If it's going to be cold, it may as well snow.​





Misskitty3 said:


> How sweet of you!!!  I would love to take you up on your generous offer but our cupboards are already bursting with our Starbucks mug collection....yes, we have a problem!!
> 
> I live in Seattle, doesn't matter what the temp is, most of the time it is grey outside - could be 40 degrees or 70 degrees.  I was under the impression that at least in Utah, it is usually pretty sunny unless it is snowing???  While I love warm temps, I don't mind cold as long as the sun is shining!




Us too.  Between popcorn buckets and plastic Mickey head bowls (the ones that the kids meals used to come in) I'm overflowing with Disney plastic goodness. Love Starbucks. Or Fourbucks as I like to call it however DH just told me about an $8 drink they have.  For $8 there better be a shot in it. 


Yes, its pretty sunny here but we do get Utah's version of pollution. We call it inversion.  It's smog but for some reason the weather folk here like to deny that we've got smog. And traffic.  It is quite gorgeous with the four seasons but it gets so so cold. Luckily we don't get the ice storms that Señor Jorge above was referring to. We get nice pretty powder which is amazing if I don't have anywhere to be.​


----------



## scottny

> ;welcome: Scott. Are you the same Scott that's on FB in the Disney Talk group?  Thanks for joining in.
> 
> You took 2600 pics? How long was your trip? I see your link, I'll go check out your report.



that is me. 
I did. we were there for 13 days. 10/8-10/20



Great updates and pics.
I like the parade but can skip it. 
Nice you met jenn. I live in the same city and have yet to.  One day. 
We just got the DVC premier pass so we will be trying our first water park next year. 
I am looking forward to more.


----------



## PHXscuba

I have been reading your TR sporadically (mostly just looking at the photos ) It looks like your family had a great time.

I was also surprised how much my kids like Epcot. I thought I would have to "sell it" more but they all liked it. DD12 said she would like to eat her way around the world more. That's my girl!

I too love the Main Street Electrical Parade. That synthesizer sound was big part of my childhood too and I was glad I got to see it again last year when we were at WDW. I liked Spectromagic on its own merits when DH and I were there a few years back, but there's something about MSEP -- bring it back to DLR!!!

We are also revealing next year's trip to Disneyland as a Christmas present. I just posted some photos over on my PTR of what I'm putting in the box. We have the advantage that our trip is for March spring break so it's a little more tangible.

I look forward to seeing more of your WDW trip!

PHXscuba


----------



## rentayenta

scottny said:


> that is me.
> I did. we were there for 13 days. 10/8-10/20
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates and pics.
> I like the parade but can skip it.
> Nice you met jenn. I live in the same city and have yet to.  One day.
> We just got the DVC premier pass so we will be trying our first water park next year.
> I am looking forward to more.




 Our trips totally overlapped. I'll check out your report. Did you get to meet up with Jennifer? You got a premier pass? I'm so envious. I;m still trying to talk DH into Disneyland next August. I _know_ we're going to go, he _knows_ we're going to go, the kids _know_ we're going to go so he may as well give in now. ​



PHXscuba said:


> I have been reading your TR sporadically (mostly just looking at the photos ) It looks like your family had a great time.
> 
> I was also surprised how much my kids like Epcot. I thought I would have to "sell it" more but they all liked it. DD12 said she would like to eat her way around the world more. That's my girl!
> 
> I too love the Main Street Electrical Parade. That synthesizer sound was big part of my childhood too and I was glad I got to see it again last year when we were at WDW. I liked Spectromagic on its own merits when DH and I were there a few years back, but there's something about MSEP -- bring it back to DLR!!!
> 
> We are also revealing next year's trip to Disneyland as a Christmas present. I just posted some photos over on my PTR of what I'm putting in the box. We have the advantage that our trip is for March spring break so it's a little more tangible.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more of your WDW trip!
> 
> PHXscuba




 I'm enjoying your report too.  I'll go check out what's in your Disneyland box.  Going during Spring Break does it make it a better Christmas surprise for sure. DH said no to having it be part of Christmas but I haven't given up entirely.  

The synth is the best in the MSEP. I am so glad we didn't miss it this trip. For the past 5 trips I've been on the wrong coast. 



Sorry for the lack of speed with regard to updates. I've been consumed with the DCFS/foster child gift collecting (as some of my FB friends know). I am hoping to get an update finished and posted by the weekend. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Sorry for the lack of speed with regard to updates. I've been consumed with the DCFS/foster child gift collecting (as some of my FB friends know). I am hoping to get an update finished and posted by the weekend.



You are doing an amazing thing there my friend   special stuff.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> You are doing an amazing thing there my friend   special stuff.





 Thanks friend.  I posted that your jeans arrived, not sure if you saw that. Gabby was like: Oooooooo Hollister. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Thanks friend.  I posted that your jeans arrived, not sure if you saw that. Gabby was like: Oooooooo Hollister. ​



I did, that's too funny.  I hope they like them and they fit!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I did, that's too funny.  I hope they like them and they fit!






They've been so good. Every gift under the tree is for the boys, and there's a lot. There isn't one for my kids.  I think I'll throw them a bone and put something under for them. 

They're beautiful jeans, I'm sure they'll fit.​


----------



## scottny

> Our trips totally overlapped. I'll check out your report. Did you get to meet up with Jennifer? You got a premier pass? I'm so envious. I;m still trying to talk DH into Disneyland next August. I know we're going to go, he knows we're going to go, the kids know we're going to go so he may as well give in now.



Yes they did. No I didn't. She claimed she was ill when we were to meet. I think it was an excuse.   Only kidding. We really didn't meet. We were going to see Air Supply but it didn't work out. 
I did get one. Not sure if I would again we are not water park people and have never been to Disneyquest but we will try both now. 
No DLR for us anytime soon. We are doing WDW twice or three times next year and our first cruise on the Dream.


----------



## DrMomof3

I hope you had a very Happy Hanukkah!!!

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

scottny said:


> Yes they did. No I didn't. She claimed she was ill when we were to meet. I think it was an excuse.   Only kidding. We really didn't meet. We were going to see Air Supply but it didn't work out.
> I did get one. Not sure if I would again we are not water park people and have never been to Disneyquest but we will try both now.
> No DLR for us anytime soon. We are doing WDW twice or three times next year and our first cruise on the Dream.




I'm so jealous! I'd love to take a Disney Cruise. Where are you cruising to? And WDW 2-3 next year? If only. Next year is very iffy Disney wise for us. DS is having his bar mitzvah in October so he gets a trip to somewhere and I don;t think he'll choose WDW like Chloe did. It's also our 20th anniversary in August and DH is planning the trip. I gave him an extensive list of where I'd love to visit and a small list of no-ways.​




DrMomof3 said:


> I hope you had a very Happy Hanukkah!!!
> 
> Amanda




 You too. Last night we lit the candles as a reminder of the frailty and beauty of life. We didn't do any Hanukkah gifts this year. I drew the line.  We always do Christmas gifts, I know bad Jews, so I decided we'd celebrate the religious aspects of Hanukkah and cultural/commercial aspects of Christmas. And ya know, it worked out really really well. Instead of everyone blurting the blessings, lighting, chowing down dinner, and asking for gifts we were able to sit and relax and enjoy the miracle. It was the best Hanukkah we've had. DH and Joshua are in SF for a Raiders game this weekend so the girls and I have had some nice time together. 



Working on an update right now. ​


----------



## rentayenta

After taking nearly 90 minutes to get back to SSR  we decided that we were going to skip the Turf Club and spend the night in DTD with our friends. The long day in the hot sun coupled with it being our 4th day of the trip left us happy but tired and not really really hungry. I quickly called and canceled our reservation. I have a thing with no showing for a reservation so I always make sure to cancel. Must be the years of serving. 

When we finally arrived to SSR and hopped the bus for the THV, Gabbys favorite bus driver Dave was driving. He was the driver the day she and Kayla left Epcot after Kayla found out her puppy passed away. Dave dropped them right in front of our THV. Tonight would be no different. Gabby and Dave: 






Gabby is very very close with Michael's dad and really is so kind to our elderly population. I haven't met a teenager who spends more time talking with and enjoying their grandparents' company. I hope she chooses an occupation with the geriatric community. Shes really so patient and *gets* them. 


Jenna et al were supposed to come over before DTD and help us polish off some of those bags of groceries. Because we werent starving, I made some appetizers. Unfortunately I didnt get a photo but I made guacamole, quesadillas, fresh fruit, quarter cut sandwiches, and veggies with dip. We also had various chips and frozen stuff. I was expecting 5 more so I made a ton. We ended up stuffing ourselves.  So much for not being hungry. 

We made our way to the boat dock. Why bus it when you can boat it? I have to say, the bus to DTD is a very cool perk of SSR! It was nice and warm and just a beautiful night. Their is a dock just for the THV. 











And look who we met at the SSR dock:






DTD was a zoo.  It was so packed. We tried to shop some in the World of Disney. Kayla and Chloe got pixie dusted:











Believe it or not Im not a big crowds person. Love Disney and the lines dont bother me but wall to wall people is no bueno. 

After the World of Disney, Jenna et al were hungry so we al went to Earl of Sandwich. My crew was still stuffed so we didnt eat but just joined them for some quality time. The down time was nice. The girls gave Nate (Jennas hubby) a crash course on One Direction. Hes now DBD or Directioner by Default. Jenna and I plotted a possible June trip to Disneyland which unfortunately the chances look slim now unless we don't stay at the GCV. I really really need an add on there.  

After Earl my crew was pretty beat so we bid farwell and took the boat back to the THV. 

Think they were sick of me taking their picture?






We arrived back to the villa, I threw in some laundry, and the kids crashed hard. 



Up next: we finally get to visit Animal Kingdom. ​


----------



## disneydancer86

I am new to the Disboards and I just wanted to say that I have really enjoyed reading your TR!!!

We are leaving in 13 days for our first DVC stay at Kidani 2bdrm villa (I have been to WDW the past 4 summers but never stayed DVC) and I am looking for anything and everything to read to get tips for our trip. This trip will be the first time we are going during such a busy time (May 2009 for F&G festival we walked on to every ride with no waiting!) so I want to be prepared! I am a teacher now, so we have specific times that we can go now...

Your pictures are incredible (BTW - I need whatever camera you are using...) and I so appreciate you taking the time to share them. I am looking forward to reading about the rest of your trip.  I can't wait to read!


----------



## Goofyluver

And here I was, really looking forward to that pic of guacamole!  

We get that way with food while at Disney...it's like you finally get fooded out.  I wish that happened to me at home.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like a great night at DTD.

Hope the boys are enjoying SF and I'm glad the location is working out for them.


----------



## franandaj

Looks like a great day!  Between all the TRs that I'm reading/writing today, I'm working up quite and appetite!


----------



## eandesmom

Nice night, good to just read the crowd and cancel the ADR.  The crowds at DTD are no bueno for sure, I did find daytime to be better, though it was very hot out when we were there.  No purchases?


----------



## MEK

90 minutes back to SSR?  That sounds familiar and was definitely a problem with my summer stay there.  I got bell services to take me back to the treehouse one afternoon when I didn't want to spend another minute in the heat.  It was great.

Sometimes dinner in the villa is just the way to go.

I agree - heavy crowds are "no bueno" in my book, too.


----------



## catherines_mama

Wow, so crazy - I'm caught up! Loving your TR and your family is just so cute and always happy! We love "the Disney effect". Cant wait to read more.


----------



## rentayenta

disneydancer86 said:


> I am new to the Disboards and I just wanted to say that I have really enjoyed reading your TR!!!
> 
> We are leaving in 13 days for our first DVC stay at Kidani 2bdrm villa (I have been to WDW the past 4 summers but never stayed DVC) and I am looking for anything and everything to read to get tips for our trip. This trip will be the first time we are going during such a busy time (May 2009 for F&G festival we walked on to every ride with no waiting!) so I want to be prepared! I am a teacher now, so we have specific times that we can go now...
> 
> Your pictures are incredible (BTW - I need whatever camera you are using...) and I so appreciate you taking the time to share them. I am looking forward to reading about the rest of your trip.  I can't wait to read!





 You are going to love Kidani. It's by far our favorite while at WDW and ties with the GCV at Disneyland. It's so beautiful and there is so much to do at the resort. We were on the 2nd floor, near the lobby, and had a fabulous view of the animals and a short walk to the lobby.  We loves Sanna too. And Boma as usual. Try to do both if you can.  I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have.​


Goofyluver said:


> And here I was, really looking forward to that pic of guacamole!
> 
> We get that way with food while at Disney...it's like you finally get fooded out.  I wish that happened to me at home.




Smart.***.  I do like a good guac photo. I never feel fooded out. Ever. And now that we've got Trader Joe's, my simple lunches that used to consist of salad, still have salad but now have panang or curry or some other TJ's creation.​


PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like a great night at DTD.
> 
> Hope the boys are enjoying SF and I'm glad the location is working out for them.



They got home today and had an incredible time. I am so glad they didn't rent a car though. The Hyatt charges $57 a day to park.  I assured Michael they didn't need a car and they didn't.  I'll post a few pics here. I'm green with envy for sure.​


franandaj said:


> Looks like a great day!  Between all the TRs that I'm reading/writing today, I'm working up quite and appetite!




I caught up on the cruise report but didn't see a D23 update.You really bought some beautiful jewelry in PV. Wow!​


eandesmom said:


> Nice night, good to just read the crowd and cancel the ADR.  The crowds at DTD are no bueno for sure, I did find daytime to be better, though it was very hot out when we were there.  No purchases?




I think Gabby bought some things from the eclectic Disney store in DTD but the name escapes me. I'll have yo go on the website. The rest were saving up for AK and DHS, they were on a Yeti and Star Wars hunt.  Gabby always goes for the stuff I do, jewelry and the like with small Disney themes. The necklace I'm wearing the next dat in AK was one Michael bought for me that night before in DTD. We never get out without at least a few purchases. ​


MEK said:


> 90 minutes back to SSR?  That sounds familiar and was definitely a problem with my summer stay there.  I got bell services to take me back to the treehouse one afternoon when I didn't want to spend another minute in the heat.  It was great.
> 
> Sometimes dinner in the villa is just the way to go.
> 
> I agree - heavy crowds are "no bueno" in my book, too.




That elbow to elbow drives me nuts especially when I'm trying to shop.  Dinner in the villa, while not fancy, hit the trick. 

Bell services at SSR are pretty cool.  I found the THV bus drivers to be the best of the bunch. They dropped us more often in front of our treehouse than not. I'd stay again in a heartbeat. We missed the Turf Club completely. I think I need a full two weeks; 8 park days, a day at each water park, and 2 resort days at each resort assuming we keep splitting our stays.​


catherines_mama said:


> Wow, so crazy - I'm caught up! Loving your TR and your family is just so cute and always happy! We love "the Disney effect". Cant wait to read more.



 Thank you! I love the happy Disney effect. I wish I could bottle it and run it through the vent system here at home. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I caught up on the cruise report but didn't see a D23 update.You really bought some beautiful jewelry in PV. Wow!​



I wrote up the D23 stuff on the cruise but the next segment didn't allow pictures.  I saw some pics from the session in the most recent Disney Files or D23 magazine, so I thought before posting I would google the images and see if I could find a few to include in the report.

The jewelry they had was really nice.  I tried to find something unique that I couldn't get anywhere else.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> I wrote up the D23 stuff on the cruise but the next segment didn't allow pictures.  I saw some pics from the session in the most recent Disney Files or D23 magazine, so I thought before posting I would google the images and see if I could find a few to include in the report.
> 
> The jewelry they had was really nice.  I tried to find something unique that I couldn't get anywhere else.



The jewelry you posted was beautiful! And very unique. Do most ports sell a particular kind of jewelry? I'm on more of a buy-it-on-the-beach budget.  ​


----------



## rentayenta

Hope everyone had a happy, healthy, and Merry Christmas!​


----------



## midwife

Subbing in late. Just wanted to thank you for a great trip report. I haven't taken the kiddos to the water parks yet, but your photos/descriptions are making me want to take that plunge.

We aren't DVC yet, but my goal for our DL and 2 WDW trips in 2013 are for scoping out the DVC resorts so I can hone in on which I want for home resort.

Anyways, I look forward to the rest of your TR.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> The jewelry you posted was beautiful! And very unique. Do most ports sell a particular kind of jewelry? I'm on more of a buy-it-on-the-beach budget.  ​



I'm not sure that the various ports offer different types of jewelery.  The "presentation" we went to was a total sales pitch for all the various jewelers in the areas, but she did tell us about where to go for various unique stones that we wouldn't find in the US.  Meaning which shops and stuff.  None of these were "buy it on the beach" budget shops!  

I purposely looked for unique.  They also had very tradtitional settings too, but I wanted something that I wouldn't find anywhere else.  Today a Macy's we saw some Tanzanite and I got earrings to go with my other loot, but it was all very traditional looking, not a large variety at all.


----------



## rentayenta

Argh! I was almost finished with my update and one of the kids accidentally closed my window. 

Before I move on to our first day at Animal Kingdom I need to add that sweet Emma spent the night with us a the THV the night before. Jenna et al came over after DTD to bring her things and stayed a while, listening to stories of Michaels travels in Africa and just general catching up. Ya know those friends you don't see for a couple of years but when you get together it all still clicks? Thats us. They are really such a great family. 

Back to park day numero four.....

We wanted to make sure we made rope rope so we were up and gone by 8:15. Chloe and Kayla had been YouTubing videos of EE and they were so very excited for Kaylas first ride on it. Joshua had also worked up the courage to ride it again. On our last trip in 2009 he rode it once and didnt love it. His taste in coasters is bizarre to me but to each his own. I dont make them ride anything theyre uncomfortable with. Its so not worth it. I hate seeing parents do that to their children and unfortunately I see it often at Disney. 

On our way:






We look tired in this picture:






And thats because we were tired.  Because we visit WDW so infrequently, we really try to get the most out of each trip in terms of experiences. We arent park commandos but we try to really enjoy every minute whether it be at the park, resort, or pool. I dont think I watched even a minute of tv this trip. The boys watched a little ESPN but other than that, I dont think the bedroom tvs even got turned on. 

First stop:






Its worth noting that Michael and I have been off caffeine for sometime now but we needed some this morning. I shouldnt have started with an expresso. I was shaky the entire first half of the day.  My energy/anxiety levels are on the high side so that's why I originally went off caffeine, to naturally help with anxiety. The difference in how I feel is notable. 

The park was open by the time we got our coffee so no one wanted to stop for a picture. Heres my drive by:







It was a little overcast but still very warm. Another two drive bys. We were on a mission to get to EE stat! 











We arrived at EE and it was a walk on.  Love that. I was able to get them to hold still long enough to take some photos. 
















Funny enough though that on the way to EE, Chloe and Joshua found hats they _had_ to have. You'll see them a few pics down but I can report that not only did they wear them that day but they've worn them a lot since returning home. Thanks goodness for Utah winters, they make knit Yeti caps useful. 

Chloe and Kayla are *major* Yeti/Sasquatch fans so I knew this would remain Chloes favorite ride and would become Kaylas. The group rode it 3x that morning....without FP. We did grab some FPs though for later. I sat out the 3rd time and chatted with Jenna. She is not a coaster lover.  She grabbed a coffee and I snapped some photos. 































Tacky ride shot:






Once they got back:











Nate is the funniest guy ever! 

Group shot of the kids:






And of us mamas:






I took alot of photos today. AK is my favorite park as far as aesthetics go. MK holds the magic but AK has a great vibe.  

Kids just got home, I'll continue the day soon.....










​


----------



## eandesmom

Those hats are adorable!  Fun morning, you do look tired though!  I've thought about going off caffeine.  The caffeine part I don't think would be that bad but giving up the routine and the flavor of coffee...brutal.  I'd become a decaf drinker I know it.

Still, straight espresso on an empty stomach will hit me hard though I think it's the sugar that hits me worse, I don't do sugar at all and can't handle it well.

EE is the boys favorite as well.  Were you doing single rider line or just the normal line but no wait?  It isn't worth it to force kids on rides.  We have been known to coerce, only if we are darn sure they will like it.  We've also been known to let it go even if we know they'd like it, or have loved it in the past.  Not worth it.


----------



## MEK

I love those hats and the group shot of the kids!

Woohoo for Walk-on EE!    That's the way to start the morning.  That might wake you up better than the caffeine.  And then again - probably not!  

Sorry you had the shakes from expresso overload.  

Fun Update!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic to walk-on to EE three times in a row!  Love the hats.  They are adorable.


----------



## rentayenta

midwife said:


> Subbing in late. Just wanted to thank you for a great trip report. I haven't taken the kiddos to the water parks yet, but your photos/descriptions are making me want to take that plunge.
> 
> We aren't DVC yet, but my goal for our DL and 2 WDW trips in 2013 are for scoping out the DVC resorts so I can hone in on which I want for home resort.
> 
> Anyways, I look forward to the rest of your TR.




 and  Glad you are enjoying the report. 

The water parks are really so much fun and a nice break from the parks but still very Disney, just a more relaxed Disney. Curbs the Disney craving and allows for some down time. I think they're brilliant.  My kids have enjoyed most but overall and after this trip Typhoon Lagoon wins over Blizzard Beach. 

Wow, a trip to Disneyland 2 to WDW in 2013? How exciting!  Which DVC resorts are you leaning towards? We've stayed at AKV, OKW, SSR/THV, and GCV at Disneyland. Loved them all and each has it owns perks for sure. The villas at OKW are huge and I love the theme, it's very relaxed. SSR/THV are super cool. We stayed at the THV and they were amazing. They are so unique. Having the big deck and private grill made for some very fun family time. And who doesn't want to sleep in a Treehouse? I'd stay there again in a heartbeat. We didn't try the THV pool but really enjoyed the High Rock Springs pool at SSR. The staff too at SSR were awesome!

The GCV are at Disneyland their location is by far my favorite. Getting soaked on GRR and then running up to the villa to change is unreal. Both of our stays there we've had a DCA view that was amazing.  But of all of them, this last trip to Kidani has solidified AKV has our family's favorite collectively. I cannot say enough good things about Kidani. And a SV is a must for us. It never gets old. The staff were the best ever, the pool, the atmosphere, loved it! It has such a peaceful vibe. Having now stayed at Jambo and Kidani, Kidani wins hands down. The 2 bedroom villa had 3 bathrooms which was fantastic with 3 teenage girls and a tween son plus DH and myself.

I'm sure whatever resort you choose, you'll be very happy with. ​


franandaj said:


> I'm not sure that the various ports offer different types of jewelery.  The "presentation" we went to was a total sales pitch for all the various jewelers in the areas, but she did tell us about where to go for various unique stones that we wouldn't find in the US.  Meaning which shops and stuff.  None of these were "buy it on the beach" budget shops!
> 
> I purposely looked for unique.  They also had very tradtitional settings too, but I wanted something that I wouldn't find anywhere else.  Today a Macy's we saw some Tanzanite and I got earrings to go with my other loot, but it was all very traditional looking, not a large variety at all.



Oh yeah, they did look fancy shmancy and what you chose was just beautiful.  If I could afford or keep track of more than simple stud earrings or have anywhere to wear them, I might be more of a jewelry connoisseur but for right now Kohl's $7.99's are fine for the carpool.  You'd think with Michael's diamond adventures in Africa I;d have a big rock. Someday.....​


eandesmom said:


> Those hats are adorable!  Fun morning, you do look tired though!  I've thought about going off caffeine.  The caffeine part I don't think would be that bad but giving up the routine and the flavor of coffee...brutal.  I'd become a decaf drinker I know it.
> 
> Still, straight espresso on an empty stomach will hit me hard though I think it's the sugar that hits me worse, I don't do sugar at all and can't handle it well.
> 
> EE is the boys favorite as well.  Were you doing single rider line or just the normal line but no wait?  It isn't worth it to force kids on rides.  We have been known to coerce, only if we are darn sure they will like it.  We've also been known to let it go even if we know they'd like it, or have loved it in the past. Not worth it.




I drink decaf. I love the morning ritual and once I realized that's where the joy came from, the no caffeine was easy.  Still love my coffee mugs and Keurig but now my pods are decaf as is my Starbucks. My anxiety level has decreased. I was hoping for an increase in sleep but no such luck. 

We do the normal line. I should elaborate. The first ride was a walk on, the next two had little waits but no more than 10 minutes. I actually prefer that because I like to enjoy the queue to be honest. I hate rushing through.  

Love the hats too. They wore them yesterday to play in the snow. I have a feeling they will today too as it hasn't quit snowing since night before last. Michael isn't feeling well so thank G-d for neighbors with snowblowers.​


MEK said:


> I love those hats and the group shot of the kids!
> 
> Woohoo for Walk-on EE!    That's the way to start the morning.  That might wake you up better than the caffeine.  And then again - probably not!
> 
> Sorry you had the shakes from expresso overload.
> 
> Fun Update!




Thank you! It really was a super fun morning. I just love AK, we all do. Well except for Dinoland which aside from Dinosaur, is total crap.  Its campy carnival which I guess is the point but it detracts from the beauty and vive of AK.​


PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic to walk-on to EE three times in a row!  Love the hats.  They are adorable.



I love them too. They're so funny. Between that hat and Chloe's Jedi robe she was Disney out the entire trip. I love how Disney allows kids to be kids and adults to be kids. 

EE was walk on the first time and only a minimal wait the next two. Well worth it. Its such a great time. 
​


----------



## Goofyluver

I have a confession.  I've never ridden EE.  I'm askeered.  But, we've made a vow...my wife and I.  (who also hasn't ridden EE)  We're trying new rides we've been too chicken to ride before on these next two trips.  EE is on the list.  

The boys know about their trips!  J threw his hands up in the air with an explanation of "YES!!!"

Big C is totally excited too...especially about getting his airplane ride.


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> I have a confession.  I've never ridden EE.  I'm askeered.  But, we've made a vow...my wife and I.  (who also hasn't ridden EE)  We're trying new rides we've been too chicken to ride before on these next two trips.  EE is on the list.
> 
> The boys know about their trips!  J threw his hands up in the air with an explanation of "YES!!!"
> 
> Big C is totally excited too...especially about getting his airplane ride.




I did not see one FB photo or video of the surprise. Did you post any?

You gotta do EE. I swear it looks far scarier than it is. ​


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> I did not see one FB photo or video of the surprise. Did you post any?
> 
> You gotta do EE. I swear it looks far scarier than it is. ​



No pics.  Because, ummmm, I forgot.  Maybe I should have them reenact it.


----------



## catherines_mama

looks like a great start to the day!


----------



## pooh'smate

I love the Yeti hats. They are so cute. I need one for Lexi. She needs a hat and she saw the picture and said that is the one she wants.


----------



## franandaj

Great EE update! I LOVE that ride, Fran brings her book and I go through the single rider live three times in a row. That's my limit.

I tried giving up coffee because I seemed to get a stomach ache, but then I realized that it was McDonald's coffee that was doing me in.   I need that boost in the morning! I don't have much anxiety problems since we take everything really slowly.

I wish I had more opportunities to wear the jewelry. My life is kind if bi-polar. I'm either doing manual labor or attending a fancy schmancy dinner. There's no Chili's, Red Robin, Olive Garden middle ground!  Either eating a meal on my lap at a drive through or a meal with more forks than you know what to do with! 

I hope your holidays were fabulous! We had more rain than I wanted, but we're hoping to take a couple extra days. Got to call the doctors office when the open to reschedule tomorrows appointment.


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> No pics.  Because, ummmm, I forgot.  Maybe I should have them reenact it.




Um heck yes you should reenact it!  I'm serious! I bet they're so excited! What did they say?​


catherines_mama said:


> looks like a great start to the day!




 It really was a nice start. There is just something about AK and WDW in general. ​


pooh'smate said:


> I love the Yeti hats. They are so cute. I need one for Lexi. She needs a hat and she saw the picture and said that is the one she wants.



They are really cute and decent quality. I've washed theirs and it washed well. Air dry. I swear my dryer ruins everything. About the only thing I dry is towels. ​


franandaj said:


> Great EE update! I LOVE that ride, Fran brings her book and I go through the single rider live three times in a row. That's my limit.
> 
> I tried giving up coffee because I seemed to get a stomach ache, but then I realized that it was McDonald's coffee that was doing me in.   I need that boost in the morning! I don't have much anxiety problems since we take everything really slowly.
> 
> I wish I had more opportunities to wear the jewelry. My life is kind if bi-polar. I'm either doing manual labor or attending a fancy schmancy dinner. There's no Chili's, Red Robin, Olive Garden middle ground!  Either eating a meal on my lap at a drive through or a meal with more forks than you know what to do with!
> 
> I hope your holidays were fabulous! We had more rain than I wanted, but we're hoping to take a couple extra days. Got to call the doctors office when the open to reschedule tomorrows appointment.




I always forget about the single rider line. It really is such a good attraction in terms of both coaster quality and theme. Was it Montezuma's Revenge at Knott's Berry farm that used to go backwards and upside down? I think that was the name. 

Anxiety has been my lifelong nemesis. My mother was/is very emotionally ill which left me always wondering *what's next*. Its a hard feeling to shake. between yoga and being caffeine free, I've got a fairly good handle on it. Its funny; I don;t worry about the big stuff at all. I can handle anything. It's the daily little crap that I worry about.  Its so ridiculous but I guess we all have our things. 

Bi-polar life.  That's funny. I think we go between McDonald's and Michael's cooking which is five star but fortunately I can wear sweats to dinner at home and there's only one fork unless I want to do extra dishes . We were thinking of getting all gussied up for NYE but we've got some friends coming into town who wouldn't enjoy it so we're skipping that. We're going to a cool little place in SLC called The Copper Onion for an early dinner sans kids and then taking all of the the kids to the movies. What are you and Fran doing? 

Speaking of doctors, how's Fran healing? ​


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> Um heck yes you should reenact it!  I'm serious! I bet they're so excited! What did they say?​



J said, "It's been so long!" ...it will be 3 years since he's been.  And Big C is very excited about riding on the plane there.  He's already wondering which airline we're going to fly.  

We've told them where we're eating, and they're so excited about Ohana and we've really hyped up Be Our Guest.  We're forcing them to watch Beauty and the Beast.  

Then, we told them we're going twice and that we'll be there during Christmas-time.  I think we're all probably more excited for our Christmas trip than the June trip...not that we're not excited.  

They're also super excited about their Disney gift cards.  They're planning their snacks and souveniers.


----------



## Native NYer

Catching up today!
I love the Yeti hats.  So cute!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> J said, "It's been so long!" ...it will be 3 years since he's been.  And Big C is very excited about riding on the plane there.  He's already wondering which airline we're going to fly.
> 
> We've told them where we're eating, and they're so excited about Ohana and we've really hyped up Be Our Guest.  We're forcing them to watch Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> Then, we told them we're going twice and that we'll be there during Christmas-time.  I think we're all probably more excited for our Christmas trip than the June trip...not that we're not excited.
> 
> They're also super excited about their Disney gift cards.  They're planning their snacks and souveniers.




I'm so so happy for you all! What a special year you're all going to have.  Planning snacks? Men after my own heart. Will you adopt me?​


Native NYer said:


> Catching up today!
> I love the Yeti hats.  So cute!!!!




Hey girl! How are you? The hats are adorable for sure. 

Any change in plans? Or more changes? ​


----------



## Native NYer

No changes yet!
AKV-Jambo in July and GCV in August.  It will be the summer of Disney parks!

When is your next family vacay to WDW/DL?


----------



## rentayenta

Native NYer said:


> No changes yet!
> AKV-Jambo in July and GCV in August.  It will be the summer of Disney parks!
> 
> When is your next family vacay to WDW/DL?





*Yet* being the operative word.  Wanna place a wager?  I'm so jealous. I think that should be their new promo: A Summer of Disney Parks. Not bad really? better than that memories thing they had. 

I don't know when our next Disney family vacation will be.  I tried like hell to plan August but with our 20th in August and Michael wanting to go international....plus we've got Joshua's bar mitzvah in October and 2 kids going to camp at a pretty penny or 20,000 each.  I need a money tree.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> *Yet* being the operative word.  Wanna place a wager?  I'm so jealous. I think that should be their new promo: A Summer of Disney Parks. Not bad really? better than that memories thing they had.
> 
> I don't know when our next Disney family vacation will be.  I tried like hell to plan August but with our 20th in August and Michael wanting to go international....plus we've got Joshua's bar mitzvah in October and 2 kids going to camp at a pretty penny or 20,000 each.  I need a money tree.​



Camp is 20K each???????????  each kid, each summer??????????


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Camp is 20K each???????????  each kid, each summer??????????




20,000 pennies or $2,000 each summer. I know I shouldn't talk money but it gives some perspective as to why Disney is 99% impossible this summer along with everything else that's going on. That's tuition, it doesn't include flights.​


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> I'm so so happy for you all! What a special year you're all going to have.  Planning snacks? Men after my own heart. Will you adopt me?​



Yes.  Bring booze.


----------



## kaoden39

I have always wanted a chance to use that smiley. Now seemed appropriate.

Hello and how are you?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> We were thinking of getting all gussied up for NYE but we've got some friends coming into town who wouldn't enjoy it so we're skipping that. We're going to a cool little place in SLC called The Copper Onion for an early dinner sans kids and then taking all of the the kids to the movies. What are you and Fran doing?
> 
> Speaking of doctors, how's Fran healing? ​



We have no idea what we're doing other than I asked if we could go to dinner.  Not a place with multiple forks, but not the Prospector (don't know if you know the place), somewhere inbetween.  I said I would like to be in bed when all the mayhem goes on watching it on TV.

Our NYE morning tradition is to make sure we have the Rose parade on all the TIVOs and watch it once we wake up (which is usually close to 8AM when it starts).  I did say that this year I would like to play the Handicapped Card and go out and see the floats in person.  We have always talked about it, but never actually gone out there, at least together.

Her healing has been slow, she has now received two infusions of the arthritis drug which inhibits her il6.  The doctors know it is a trade off between wounds healing and being able to get around and actually have a life.  Her big wound is healing, but at the last appointment she had another open up that was tunneling into another opening.  They changed her treatment and put her on MediHoney.  It requires a dressing change every day, but she seems to be responding.

We were supposed to see the Doctor today, but we were too tired to drive home yesterday so we got an appointment on Monday and will drive home tomorrow.  Monday they will take measurements and find out if the wounds are smaller.



eandesmom said:


> Camp is 20K each???????????  each kid, each summer??????????





rentayenta said:


> 20,000 pennies or $2,000 each summer. I know I shouldn't talk money but it gives some perspective as to why Disney is 99% impossible this summer along with everything else that's going on. That's tuition, it doesn't include flights.​



I know, I was thinking 20K for camp?  Yours and the kids from Beverly Hills!     I hope that you guys can pull it together and find it in the funds for a Disney trip.  No one should go too long without one.


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> Yes.  Bring booze.




I have booze new mommy. Not to worry. ​





kaoden39 said:


> I have always wanted a chance to use that smiley. Now seemed appropriate.
> 
> Hello and how are you?




 Hi lady, how are you? Thank you for the Hyatt recommendation. PIO reminded me that you suggested it too. It was perfect for the boys in SF.​






franandaj said:


> We have no idea what we're doing other than I asked if we could go to dinner.  Not a place with multiple forks, but not the Prospector (don't know if you know the place), somewhere inbetween.  I said I would like to be in bed when all the mayhem goes on watching it on TV.
> 
> Our NYE morning tradition is to make sure we have the Rose parade on all the TIVOs and watch it once we wake up (which is usually close to 8AM when it starts).  I did say that this year I would like to play the Handicapped Card and go out and see the floats in person.  We have always talked about it, but never actually gone out there, at least together.
> 
> Her healing has been slow, she has now received two infusions of the arthritis drug which inhibits her il6.  The doctors know it is a trade off between wounds healing and being able to get around and actually have a life.  Her big wound is healing, but at the last appointment she had another open up that was tunneling into another opening.  They changed her treatment and put her on MediHoney.  It requires a dressing change every day, but she seems to be responding.
> 
> We were supposed to see the Doctor today, but we were too tired to drive home yesterday so we got an appointment on Monday and will drive home tomorrow.  Monday they will take measurements and find out if the wounds are smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I was thinking 20K for camp?  Yours and the kids from Beverly Hills!     I hope that you guys can pull it together and find it in the funds for a Disney trip.  No one should go too long without one.




I do remember the Prospector.  I like to watch the ball drop. Joshua, 11, makes multiple ball dropping jokes all night too.  I am trying to choose a movie. This is 40 looks hilarious but its R. I don't know if its language R or nudity R. last summer my friend and I (Kayla's mom) took the kids to see 21 Jump Street.  Bad bad move. The kids said it stole their innocence. Creeps.  There are a ton of good places to eat. Where are you thinking about going? Have you been to McKenna's on the Bay? 

No way $20,000 for camp.  I think $2,000 is bad enough but I hear its not expensive for a 2 week Jewish summer camp. Our friend sends her daughter to one in CA and it's closer to 4k for two weeks. 

 You should go to the Rose Parade. Play whatever card you've got! I went once when I was very very young. I don't remember it at all but saw photos years ago. 

What is il6? Are you changing her dressings or do you have home health come in? I hope you are taking care of you and your needs too. Being a caregiver is so hard especially to those we love.  Do they give her something for pain?​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> 20,000 pennies or $2,000 each summer. I know I shouldn't talk money but it gives some perspective as to why Disney is 99% impossible this summer along with everything else that's going on. That's tuition, it doesn't include flights.



Whew you scared me. Which is not negating 4k in tuition plus flights. Yep that is a full family vacation right there.  

I feel your pain, Kendall's soccer stuff alone is there @ the both kids level, add the E's camps and it currently equals no summer trip at all. I want to go to Denver to visit Jeff's mom but we'd still need to come up with flights and I'm not sure that's doable with college tuition as well.

Seriously though I was thinking 40k for camp? No wonder Michael works so much. LOL!


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Thank you! It really was a super fun morning. I just love AK, we all do. Well except for Dinoland which aside from Dinosaur, is total crap.  Its campy carnival which I guess is the point but it detracts from the beauty and vive of AK.​​



I've got to agree with you on that, so I just try to forget its there.  The rest of the park is stunning and I don't think I'll ever get tired of taking pictures of it.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Whew you scared me. Which is not negating 4k in tuition plus flights. Yep that is a full family vacation right there.
> 
> I feel your pain, Kendall's soccer stuff alone is there @ the both kids level, add the E's camps and it currently equals no summer trip at all. I want to go to Denver to visit Jeff's mom but we'd still need to come up with flights and I'm not sure that's doable with college tuition as well.
> 
> Seriously though I was thinking 40k for camp? No wonder Michael works so much. LOL!




I didn't even add in two kids and their comp soccer. I can't imagine how many fabulous vacations we'd be taking if not for extra curricular activities. Plus Chloe's dance/tumbling.  Our anniversary trip should be quite the vacation though. We're thinking Croatia or Montenegro. I hear they've got the best beaches anywhere. Ecuador is on the table too. Hawaii and Mexico are off as well as anywhere in the US. I want beach tropical, he wants beach historic....he's planning. We'll see if we make it to anniversary #21. 

He does work a lot but he's home a lot too if that makes sense. He works 10-11 days a month at the FD and that's all he's worked since October. Once Jan starts he's back to a lot of travel. Miami for Land's End in Jan and then back to Africa in Feb I believe. Starting a business at our age is quite the venture. He retires from the FD in just over 3 years and we're _really_ wanting that to happen so that's why we've got so much going on now. We're crazy for sure. he has worked some extra days come to think of it to pay back and pay forward shift trades. he tries to trade vs using leave when he travels.  

College tuition for who? Are you going back to school? Have you checked Frontier for flights to Denver? I think CO is their major hub.​





MEK said:


> I've got to agree with you on that, so I just try to forget its there.  The rest of the park is stunning and I don't think I'll ever get tired of taking pictures of it.




 It is so beautiful. I have so many photos from that day. They make me so happy. Its so brilliant. What is your favorite part? 


Here's some fun side news: my friend and I are going to So Cal for our birthdays in March.  It's not a Disney trip per say. We may sneak in.... The kids would be so sad if I went to Carsland without them but we'll see.....we'll only do Disney for a day though. We're planning some other really fun stuff and of course we'll stay with one of my dearest friends. Details to come soon. What I do have are our flights.  JetBlue baby!​


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> Whew you scared me. Which is not negating 4k in tuition plus flights. Yep that is a full family vacation right there.
> 
> I feel your pain, Kendall's soccer stuff alone is there @ the both kids level, add the E's camps and it currently equals no summer trip at all. I want to go to Denver to visit Jeff's mom but we'd still need to come up with flights and I'm not sure that's doable with college tuition as well.
> 
> Seriously though I was thinking 40k for camp? No wonder Michael works so much. LOL!



I could off my spare bedroom here in Denver if you need a place to stay.   

Holy carp!  $2k for camp!  That's a lot of dough!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I could off my spare bedroom here in Denver if you need a place to stay.
> 
> Holy carp!  $2k for camp!  That's a lot of dough!
> 
> Jill in CO





It is a lot I agree but well worth it. Being Jews in Utah and the kids being literally the only ones in their schools doesn't give them much Jewish life during the summers. During the school year, Gab helps teach at religious school and Joshua is still in RS until next year when he'll have his bar mitzvah. If we were in Salt Lake we'd attend the synagogue down there but its too far. Our little synagogue is 15 minutes away but we're the only one for many counties so spending time with the other school aged kids is hard to coordinate. We're also so small that we don't have a full time rabbi; our rabbi comes just once a month. Camp sort of makes up/adds to their Jewish identity. The kids' camp is just outside Denver, Camp Shwayder, have you heard of it?​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> It is a lot I agree but well worth it. Being Jews in Utah and the kids being literally the only ones in their schools doesn't give them much Jewish life during the summers. During the school year, Gab helps teach at religious school and Joshua is still in RS until next year when he'll have his bar mitzvah. If we were in Salt lake we'd attend the synagogue down there but its too far. Our synagogue is 15 minutes away but we're the only one for many counties so spending time with the other school aged kids is hard to coordinate. We're also so small that we don't have a full time rabbi; our rabbi comes just once a month. Camp sort of makes up/adds to their Jewish identity. The kids' camp is just outside Denver, Camp Shwayder, have you heard of it?​



No, I have not but if its outside Denver I bet its really nice!  It's great that you are giving your kids the opportunity (despite the cost) to go.  I'm pretty uninformed about the Jewish faith but learning more as I go.  Much different than my (now lapsed) Southern Baptist upbringing. 

I did enjoy lunch on Christmas at The Bagel Deli near my house (was on Diners Drive ins and Dives) and had some awesome matzo ball soup. 

Jill in CO


----------



## mvf-m11c

I caught up with your latest post at AK. Very nice pictures from AK that day. That is nice that your family got to ride EE three times that morning. EE doesn't have that long wait when it opened back in 2006 and now it is a walk-on in the morning which is a great time to take advantage of that ride. Those hats that your kids bought are very neat. 

Very nice update.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> I didn't even add in two kids and their comp soccer. I can't imagine how many fabulous vacations we'd be taking if not for extra curricular activities. Plus Chloe's dance/tumbling.  Our anniversary trip should be quite the vacation though. We're thinking Croatia or Montenegro. I hear they've got the best beaches anywhere. Ecuador is on the table too. Hawaii and Mexico are off as well as anywhere in the US. I want beach tropical, he wants beach historic....he's planning. We'll see if we make it to anniversary #21.
> 
> He does work a lot but he's home a lot too if that makes sense. He works 10-11 days a month at the FD and that's all he's worked since October. Once Jan starts he's back to a lot of travel. Miami for Land's End in Jan and then back to Africa in Feb I believe. Starting a business at our age is quite the venture. He retires from the FD in just over 3 years and we're really wanting that to happen so that's why we've got so much going on now. We're crazy for sure. he has worked some extra days come to think of it to pay back and pay forward shift trades. he tries to trade vs using leave when he travels.
> 
> College tuition for who? Are you going back to school? Have you checked Frontier for flights to Denver? I think CO is their major hub.



Taylor is a sophomore in college. Private school. It's brutal!  My co worker just got back from Montenegro, beautiful! No clue on the beaches but he was very impressed. As long as the beach part is there it'd work for me!

We are hoping to do Australia in 2014 just the 2 of us but tuition is starting to look like it will push back to 2015, very sad.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I do remember the Prospector.   There are a ton of good places to eat. Where are you thinking about going? Have you been to McKenna's on the Bay?
> 
> No way $20,000 for camp.  I think $2,000 is bad enough but I hear its not expensive for a 2 week Jewish summer camp. Our friend sends her daughter to one in CA and it's closer to 4k for two weeks.
> 
> You should go to the Rose Parade. Play whatever card you've got! I went once when I was very very young. I don't remember it at all but saw photos years ago.
> 
> What is il6? Are you changing her dressings or do you have home health come in? I hope you are taking care of you and your needs too. Being a caregiver is so hard especially to those we love.  Do they give her something for pain?​



I love the Prospector, just not for special dinners. We have been to McKennas on the Bay, but she remembers McKennas on the Creek and evidently it was much better.

We can't do the Rose Parade, that's just way too early for us now. We're talking about going to view the floats after the parade.

I'm not sure what il6 is but that is what her RA drug inhibits. With her current meds I have to do dressing changes daily. With the previous one they were only in the doctors office. Before that one they were every other day. It all depends. The good thing is that since I cam now do her dressing changes we can take trips and I can take care of this stuff. Otherwise we would be stuck at home with home health nurses.

Oh yeah, believe me they prescribe her pain pills! Much more than you would ever expect!


----------



## Native NYer

rentayenta said:


> *Yet* being the operative word.  Wanna place a wager?  I'm so jealous. I think that should be their new promo: A Summer of Disney Parks. Not bad really? better than that memories thing they had.
> 
> I don't know when our next Disney family vacation will be.  I tried like hell to plan August but with our 20th in August and Michael wanting to go international....plus we've got Joshua's bar mitzvah in October and 2 kids going to camp at a pretty penny or 20,000 each.  I need a money tree.​



I like your promo idea!

An international anniversary trip sounds like fun.  Camp is super expensive!   Day camp usually costs my brother $300-400 per week per kid.  Not cheap by any means!  I actually think DVC and other timeshares make travel more affordable.  My brother and SIL own at Harborside at Atlantis and The Westin Lagunamar Cancun.  Between DVC and their timeshares, we're able to at least have a room somewhere.


----------



## rentayenta

I'll be back to respond to everyone but want to get this update posted. 


I missed a few EE pics from my update. The darn kids starting making a ruckus and I lost my concentration. Why do they always need to eat?!?!   

Tacky EE pic. Michael and I are in the front:






Best FP obtainer around 






Waiting for our runaway train:






A group shot of the kids:






Even the food and drink carts are cool:






Tree of Life:






After EE we grabbed Safari FPs and had about 90 minutes before our return time.  Emma had been wanting to visit Rafikis Planet Watch. We had managed to miss it during our previous trips to WDW. Its funny that as our kids get older we miss some attractions. Thankfully Emma was with us to lead us in the right direction. 

A couple of pics while on the train to RPW:





















Our main dude once we arrived:






The girls with the real Rafiki:






We took the above shot once with the phone and about 10x with the camera and the only one in which they are all 3 looking at the camera is the phone. Phones are like the mother ship for teenage girls.

Candids at the petting zoo:





















TWINNERS! neither one look thrilled to be having their picture taken. 






Partial group shot. Its so odd that Jon didn't want to be near us.......not! 






I truly have no idea what this is but its in focus so it must have meant something....






*Continued in next post.....*​


----------



## rentayenta

After Rafiki’s Planet Watch, we headed back to use our Safari FP’s. We were all getting hungry but knew returning after the time printed on the FP was no longer an option.  I’m still in mourning over no more abuse of the system. 

Safari in no order:














































After Safari we were famished, like ready to gnaw our arms off famished. We had a terrific lunch near the water at Flame Tree. The line always moves sooooo slowly there but the food is worth it. And we got to use our TiW card.  No food porn though, we were all too hungry.

After Safari, we did some shopping and then headed to Kali River Rapids. Jenna and I didn’t want to get soaked so we strolled around and took a few pics:











Admittedly, some of these pics may not be in the correct order. I took very few notes today...

After Kali we headed to Dinosaur. This was Jenna’s maiden voyage. She gotten braver/more brave though the years. 






All of the kids wanted to do some of the carnival like Dinoland so the adults plus Jon sat and chatted and waited while they rode. We made a game plan for the evening. 

After Dinoland we all wanted to do It’s Tough to be a Bug. Excuse or enjoy the far too many photos. We had a blast taking them and even as I post them I recall what a great time we had that day.








































Looks like I was taking all of the photos. 

*Continued in next post....*​


----------



## rentayenta

After ITTBAB we were pretty beat. It had been a very full day at AK. On our way out some of our party couldnt help but stop and shake their money makers:






And here are some final random shots of AK:









































I really cannot put into words how much we love AK. The music, the colors, the vive, the people.....such a great park, so magical. Because Michael has been to Africa 3 times I made him promise not to tell me what wasnt depicted accurately. He did a fantastic job! 

To be continued.....
​


----------



## Native NYer

Love all of your photos.  Makes me wish I could teleport back to WDW.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Ahh, you've done a great job, I know this cause now I'm missing AK something awful!  When we are at WDW in May we have only 3 days set aside for Disney Parks (MK, EP and HS), with one extra day left up to the kids to decide were they want to go. So they could choose Sea World, Blizzard Beach or Gaterland  or something like that...DH hopes they pick Blizzard Beach and I'm hoping for AK.  We haven't told the kids we are going on this trip so I can't start to brainwash them yet


----------



## Goofyluver

AK is my favorite park, hands down.  I just love the vibe.

Also, I want a yeti hat.


----------



## PrincessInOz

You've got really great shots of your family and friends at AK.  I also like the animal shots as well.

I want a yeti hat too!


----------



## franandaj

Your family seems to have a great time wherever they go!  You are so blessed.  

OK, now I'm going ask a silly question that probably shows my ignorance, but in many of your pictures your kids make this "symbol" with their hands by extending their pinky and their thumb.   Back in my day, we held that up to our ears for the sign "Call Me".  However, it evidently means something else to teenagers in this century.


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> No, I have not but if its outside Denver I bet its really nice!  It's great that you are giving your kids the opportunity (despite the cost) to go.  I'm pretty uninformed about the Jewish faith but learning more as I go.  Much different than my (now lapsed) Southern Baptist upbringing.
> 
> I did enjoy lunch on Christmas at The Bagel Deli near my house (was on Diners Drive ins and Dives) and had some awesome matzo ball soup.
> 
> Jill in CO




Thanks Jill. That's funny, everyone equals Jews to matzo ball soup. ​


mvf-m11c said:


> I caught up with your latest post at AK. Very nice pictures from AK that day. That is nice that your family got to ride EE three times that morning. EE doesn't have that long wait when it opened back in 2006 and now it is a walk-on in the morning which is a great time to take advantage of that ride. Those hats that your kids bought are very neat.
> 
> Very nice update.



Thanks Bret.  It was a fun day. I think it shows through in my very amateur photos though.​


eandesmom said:


> Taylor is a sophomore in college. Private school. It's brutal!  My co worker just got back from Montenegro, beautiful! No clue on the beaches but he was very impressed. As long as the beach part is there it'd work for me!
> 
> We are hoping to do Australia in 2014 just the 2 of us but tuition is starting to look like it will push back to 2015, very sad.



I didn't realize you had an older child, I keep thinking that K is the oldest.  College tuition scares the bejesus out of me.  And private no less.  


Australia?  Even if you have to wait, that would be so great to be able to visit there. I hear it's crazy expensive but worth every penny. My friend went there two NYE's ago for 2 weeks and said she could have bought a decent new car for the price of that vacation. She also said it was the most beautiful place she's traveled and she's been all over. 

We've been pricing Montenegro flights and there are hovering around $1,300 which isn't too terrible considering how far we're going. United though and I hate United. I told Michael we just need to book the flights and then worry about the hotel/resort/apartment later. My friend who is from Bosnia said the way to go is to rent a flat from someone. Come with breakfast an maid service but you're generally on a floor in someone's home. She said we'd get such a great feeling for the people if we travel that way.​


franandaj said:


> I love the Prospector, just not for special dinners. We have been to McKennas on the Bay, but she remembers McKennas on the Creek and evidently it was much better.
> 
> We can't do the Rose Parade, that's just way too early for us now. We're talking about going to view the floats after the parade.
> 
> I'm not sure what il6 is but that is what her RA drug inhibits. With her current meds I have to do dressing changes daily. With the previous one they were only in the doctors office. Before that one they were every other day. It all depends. The good thing is that since I cam now do her dressing changes we can take trips and I can take care of this stuff. Otherwise we would be stuck at home with home health nurses.
> 
> Oh yeah, believe me they prescribe her pain pills! Much more than you would ever expect!




I haven't heard of McKenna's on the Creek. But I do remember the prospector. Even the names make me smile. Love memory lane. 

Visiting the floats would be neat too. My friend's hubby was just there and took some pics. She posted them on FB and they're amazing. I wonder how they keep the floats so fresh until NYD? I know I don;t have to ask but please share the pics if you go down to see the floats. I love that parade.

Good point about you being able to change her dressings. You are a good woman! I can't imagine you'd be too happy stuck at home.  I'd go bananas for sure. In fact I'm antsy right now. We took down the tree this morning and cleaned. My pantry looks like Trader Joe himself stocked it. It's ridiculous. Michael asked me to please shop for only perishables next trip. 

I hate how the side effects of medications can really add to the uncomfortableness and symptoms of whatever they're trying to treat. How long do wounds like hers generally take to heal?​


Native NYer said:


> I like your promo idea!
> 
> An international anniversary trip sounds like fun.  Camp is super expensive!   Day camp usually costs my brother $300-400 per week per kid.  Not cheap by any means!  I actually think DVC and other timeshares make travel more affordable.  My brother and SIL own at Harborside at Atlantis and The Westin Lagunamar Cancun.  Between DVC and their timeshares, we're able to at least have a room somewhere.




It's _your_ idea, I just borrowed it.  

I didn't realize day camp is so expensive. I don't feel so badly now. Plus they feed them really well. And treat them really well. They don't need any money while they are there. Gabby applied to be a camp counselor in training this year. If she gets accepted she'll be gone a month this summer. I can;t believe I have a child old enough to be gone that long. Good news is that the whole month cost $2000 as she'll be working. She won't garner a paycheck though. 

Your brother and SIL are smart. I wish we'd have bought sooner.​


Native NYer said:


> Love all of your photos.  Makes me wish I could teleport back to WDW.



Me too!  Right now! I miss it so much and it's so hard without a trip on the table, even if it's 3 years away at least it's there, ya know?​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Ahh, you've done a great job, I know this cause now I'm missing AK something awful!  When we are at WDW in May we have only 3 days set aside for Disney Parks (MK, EP and HS), with one extra day left up to the kids to decide were they want to go. So they could choose Sea World, Blizzard Beach or Gaterland  or something like that...DH hopes they pick Blizzard Beach and I'm hoping for AK.  We haven't told the kids we are going on this trip so I can't start to brainwash them yet



Thank you! You need to let the brainwashing begin!  What's Gaterland? I'm guessing it has to do with alligators? I'm smart like that.  Do you like Blizzard Beach over Typhoon Lagoon?​


Goofyluver said:


> AK is my favorite park, hands down.  I just love the vibe.
> 
> Also, I want a yeti hat.




They're cute huh? Next time I'm getting one too. I don;t know where I'll wear it though. Is AK really your favorite? I'm happy to hear someone else say that. I reads a lot about people not liking it and I just don;t get it. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> You've got really great shots of your family and friends at AK.  I also like the animal shots as well.
> 
> I want a yeti hat too!




Thanks PIO! I take so many photos that some are bound to turn out ok. And they always seem to be moving so I have to tell them: the sooner you smile and comply, the sooner we can move along.  I've been known to take the same picture many times.​


franandaj said:


> Your family seems to have a great time wherever they go!  You are so blessed.
> 
> OK, now I'm going ask a silly question that probably shows my ignorance, but in many of your pictures your kids make this "symbol" with their hands by extending their pinky and their thumb.   Back in my day, we held that up to our ears for the sign "Call Me".  However, it evidently means something else to teenagers in this century.



We do have a good time.  Thank you. I feel blessed most of the time, lol! 

That sign they're doing means *surf's up* but they don't even know that. I asked Gabby and she said it's just something they do and it has no meaning.  Teenagers. What a joy.​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> Thank you! You need to let the brainwashing begin!  What's Gaterland? I'm guessing it has to do with alligators? I'm smart like that.  Do you like Blizzard Beach over Typhoon Lagoon?



We've never been to Gatorland (I miss spelled it in my previous post), but have friends that have and they really enjoyed it.  You guessed right alligators are the attraction there.  I am NOT attracted to alligators but my DSs might be   I do like Blizzard Beach over Typhoon Lagoon, our DSs are 9 and 5 and I find it to be more our speed for our ages. TL's wave pool has much stronger waves and therefore not much fun for the 5 year old.  My 9 year old loved swimming with the sharks though!


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> We've never been to Gatorland (I miss spelled it in my previous post), but have friends that have and they really enjoyed it.  You guessed right alligators are the attraction there.  I am NOT attracted to alligators but my DSs might be   I do like Blizzard Beach over Typhoon Lagoon, our DSs are 9 and 5 and I find it to be more our speed for our ages. TL's wave pool has much stronger waves and therefore not much fun for the 5 year old.  My 9 year old loved swimming with the sharks though!




Gatorland sounds like something any kid would love.  You can't go wrong with any of your options but I hope they choose AK for you. True about the wave pool, it is strong. The bright white at Blizzard Beach gives me a headache after a while. I find Typhoon Lagoon more relaxing but my youngest is 11 so that may have something to do with it. You're going to have a great trip no matter where you end up that last day. 


Happy 2013 everyone. Be safe out there tonight. This is where we're going to dinner tonight: www.thecopperonion.com Michael is still sick  but said dinner is fine. Our friends are here from out of town and I'm glad he's feeling well enough so we don't have to cancel. I'm ready for a bubbly cocktail.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> After EE we grabbed Safari FPs and had about 90 minutes before our return time.  Emma had been wanting to visit Rafikis Planet Watch. We had managed to miss it during our previous trips to WDW. Its funny that as our kids get older we miss some attractions. Thankfully Emma was with us to lead us in the right direction.



I'm glad you had a good experience here, our one attempt left us stranded out there for quite some time due to a medical emergency they shut the train down.  There hadn't been much going on to actually watch and it was hotter than blazes.  Sadly, I've no desire to go back.  Until grandkids.  Which is forever and a day away!

YAY for Flame Tree though it is a ridiculous amount of food!  That is a serious amount of buggy pictures!  Cute ones though.



rentayenta said:


> After ITTBAB we were pretty beat. It had been a very full day at AK. On our way out some of our party couldnt help but stop and shake their money makers:



For as outgoing as the E's are, they would never do this in a park at their current ages.  I can't quite figure it out as lord knows Evan will do pretty much any of the poolside antics that they offer.  If someone else (cooler than me) started it, they might join in.  It will be interesting to see what happens when we have 5 teenage boys altogether next year.



rentayenta said:


> I really cannot put into words how much we love AK. The music, the colors, the vive, the people.....such a great park, so magical. Because Michael has been to Africa 3 times I made him promise not to tell me what wasnt depicted accurately. He did a fantastic job!



I couldn't agree more about the park, we absolutely adore ever inch of it.  Even parts of the crappy carnival.  LOL!



rentayenta said:


> Thanks Jill. That's funny, everyone equals Jews to matzo ball soup.



I've never even had it.  Heard of it but never had it.



rentayenta said:


> I didn't realize you had an older child, I keep thinking that K is the oldest.  College tuition scares the bejesus out of me.  And private no less.



Well he's been off to college the past few trips so I'm not surprised you didn't know (although he is that random other kid on our xmas card lol).  Between that and Jeff's plane...we are broke.  Oh and DVC.    All for good reasons but UGH.  We have major issues with Jeff's ex and Taylor himself over this, neither of them seem to understand cashflow and cashflow burn and think it shouldn't matter whether tuition is paid monthly, quarterly or annually and have missed the windows twice now, putting us in some major binds, they seem to think it's an unlimited faucet.  They also refused to file for any aid year one and year 2 left work study money on the table.  It's insane, beyond insane.  It is all I can do to bite my tongue.

I have to tell you, the E's will have it very differently.  Granted I come at this from a completely different spot than Jeff and his Ex, who both didn't pay a dime for anything in college, didn't work, had cars handed to them.  I put myself through school.  I had some help on room and board, books if I kept a certain GPA.  I will pay for school.  For 4 years at the most expensive in-state option.  Anything beyond that (private, out of state) they will have to figure out on their own, be in scholarships, loans or what have you.  Do I want my kids saddled with debt and loans?  No.  Do I think working for part of something makes it mean a lot more, yes.  Do I feel they are entitled to a college education that costs more than my first or second home that I owned?  No.



rentayenta said:


> Australia?  Even if you have to wait, that would be so great to be able to visit there. I hear it's crazy expensive but worth every penny. My friend went there two NYE's ago for 2 weeks and said she could have bought a decent new car for the price of that vacation. She also said it was the most beautiful place she's traveled and she's been all over.



Jeff has been and is in love.  It isn't an if, but it is a when and I do think much as he might like otherwise that with Kendall's tuition right behind Taylor's, we have a snowballs chance in you know what of doing it in 2014.



rentayenta said:


> I didn't realize day camp is so expensive. I don't feel so badly now. Plus they feed them really well. And treat them really well. They don't need any money while they are there. Gabby applied to be a camp counselor in training this year. If she gets accepted she'll be gone a month this summer. I can;t believe I have a child old enough to be gone that long. Good news is that the whole month cost $2000 as she'll be working. She won't garner a paycheck though.



2K for a whole month is quite reasonable actually.  Church Camp and Boy Scout camp which are residential for a week both run in the upper 300's.  They are a deal comparatively.  Bascially the E's get one of those each, it's all I can swing (or choose to swing so we can take vacation too lol).  We have had the conversation when they ask for other camps and ultimately they'd rather have vacation as well.  Week long away camps through the Y are in the 500's and up.  Day camps, which my kids are too old for, in the 300's unless they are half days, which are a nightmare.  I mean really if you work full time, and have to drop a kid at 9, pick up at 1, how do you do that and work?


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Happy New Year to you too!  I checked out that link and it looks like a yummy night, you'll have to let us know how it is.  Hope your husband is feeling better.


----------



## Misskitty3

What a fun update!  Thanks so much for sharing so many great pictures!  Love those Yeti hats too!!!!

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## dvc at last !

I have finally caught up with all the posts.
Many times have had time to read, but not post.
Getting ready for the holidays, daughter and son-in-law here, family parties and then we all took turns with the flu/cold...yuck !
Happy New Year to all  !
I have enjoyed seeing your pics and love to relive WDW thru them.
(Have been thinking, planning and re-planning our next trip. 
That is half the fun.)


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Happy New Year to you too!  I checked out that link and it looks like a yummy night, you'll have to let us know how it is.  Hope your husband is feeling better.




 Thank you. We had a really good night. I've got some food pics to post. Hope you had a nice night too.​



Misskitty3 said:


> What a fun update!  Thanks so much for sharing so many great pictures!  Love those Yeti hats too!!!!
> 
> Happy New Year!!!




Hope you're having a good 2013. ​


dvc at last ! said:


> I have finally caught up with all the posts.
> Many times have had time to read, but not post.
> Getting ready for the holidays, daughter and son-in-law here, family parties and then we all took turns with the flu/cold...yuck !
> Happy New Year to all  !
> I have enjoyed seeing your pics and love to relive WDW thru them.
> (Have been thinking, planning and re-planning our next trip.
> That is half the fun.)




Its hard go keep up with everything during the holidays for sure.  Hope you had a nice season.

When is your next trip? 




Some sad news on a personal front today, our mini schnauzer, Riley, who'll be 11y/o on the 31st, was diagnosed with cancer today. He's got 6 months at most per the vet. ​


----------



## dvc at last !

Sorry to hear about Riley - dogs are part of the family.

Tossing around 2013 WDW -

Hubby and I possible mini trip in August - if it fits into our
DC trip in August to visit Daughter and Son-in-law.  Husband is off
for 2 weeks each August thru job.  I am at a school and I am off July and August.

Children did the TOT 10 mile Run end of September it is the opening  weekend of F&W , but they want to do the Half Marathon in November the end of F&W the first weekend of November instead.  Last September even though the run was at 10pm it was very hot and humid. 
I would rather go in September  because I love the hot weather more then going the beginning of November because it will be cooler.
One nice thing is that some of the Holiday decorations will be in place
in November.  We will see---

Last July when our daughter was married - they took a mini Honeymoon.
She is in education and finishing her PHD and they had limited time -
so they planned a Honeymoon for their First Anniversary.  They are using some of our DVC points thru RCI and traveling to Spain for a week. 
They will go to Paris for a week after that, but do not have to use points for that week.  The son from the family that she lived with when in college 
has an apartment his employer has for him in Paris.  He lives in Brittany,
but works in Paris during the week.  He is giving them the use of the apartment for a week and he will be off work that week.

So --- figuring the resort, season, points for the number of bedrooms
is a lot of fun thinking. We do not have unlimited points.  We do like having the kitchen and the washer/dryer instead of a few studios and also order too much food - I need to get that under control   -
because there are some restaurants we like to visit, too !

Happy and Healthy 2013 to all  !

Any Disney decision for you  ?


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Sorry to hear about Riley, it's never easy to have a sick family member.


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> Some sad news on a personal front today, our mini schnauzer, Riley, who'll be 11y/o on the 31st, was diagnosed with cancer today. He's got 6 months at most per the vet.    [/CENTER]



Just wanted to stop by and give you a


----------



## DrMomof3

I'm sorry about Riley.

Amanda


----------



## eandesmom

I am so sorry about Riley, sending hugs to everyone,


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sorry about Riley.


----------



## PrincessInOz

eandesmom said:


> *We are hoping to do Australia *in 2014 just the 2 of us but tuition is starting to look like it will push back to 2015, very sad.



Which part of Australia?

I'm friendly, don't bite (much) and always up for a DisMeet for anyone who is interested to pop down to Melbourne.


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts. We're really heartbroken. He's such a sweet dog. We'll make his last days as special and him as comfortable as we can.

I was talking to a coworker today (a fellow therapist) and asked why we continually put ourselves through this as pet owners? He said: because we love, that's what we do. He's so right.​


----------



## catherines_mama

Hugs! I'm so sorry Riley and you are going through this. I lost my "buffie" to cancer 10 yrs ago. I never got why people were so crushed when pets passed, and then I got it. It was very hard. Why do we do it? I agree its because we love, but the love they give back is enormous. We get years and years of loyalty and love, so it makes it okay to go through the heartache. Our buddy now, he's 7 and is in a lot of joint pain. We're trying a new supplement and take him in for a checkup next month. It breaks our hearts to hear him cry to get up.  hubby carries him when he can but he has to walk to go out etc.


----------



## podsnel

I love DAK, too.  It just feels soooo good there- and there are always unexpected surprises around every corner.   We always LOVE the dancing!  That drummer in one of your last pics has picked us to get up and shake it at least 3 times that I can recall.  

Love all your pics, but the one i can't get over is the lions! NEVER have I seen that many of them SO WELL at once- and that includes on the sunrise safari.  You REALLY lucked out!


----------



## rentayenta

catherines_mama said:


> Hugs! I'm so sorry Riley and you are going through this. I lost my "buffie" to cancer 10 yrs ago. I never got why people were so crushed when pets passed, and then I got it. It was very hard. Why do we do it? I agree its because we love, but the love they give back is enormous. We get years and years of loyalty and love, so it makes it okay to go through the heartache. Our buddy now, he's 7 and is in a lot of joint pain. We're trying a new supplement and take him in for a checkup next month. It breaks our hearts to hear him cry to get up.  hubby carries him when he can but he has to walk to go out etc.





 You're so right. I hope your buddy gets to feeling better. Is the joint pain from arthritis? I'm just heartbroken. My son is too.​


----------



## Native NYer

Happy New Year Jenny!


----------



## rentayenta

Native NYer said:


> Happy New Year Jenny!




Happy 2013 girl!  It's the year of multiple Disney trips for you. ​


dvc at last ! said:


> Sorry to hear about Riley - dogs are part of the family.




 I agree and thank you.​




> Tossing around 2013 WDW -
> 
> Hubby and I possible mini trip in August - if it fits into our
> DC trip in August to visit Daughter and Son-in-law.  Husband is off
> for 2 weeks each August thru job.  I am at a school and I am off July and August.



2 weeks? Thats wonderful. DC and Disney sound perfect. Would you do a week in each?​


> Children did the TOT 10 mile Run end of September it is the opening  weekend of F&W , but they want to do the Half Marathon in November the end of F&W the first weekend of November instead.  Last September even though the run was at 10pm it was very hot and humid.
> I would rather go in September  because I love the hot weather more then going the beginning of November because it will be cooler.
> One nice thing is that some of the Holiday decorations will be in place
> in November.  We will see---




I found September hot and humid too. I think I'd opt for when you can see some of the decorations but either would be great. Any time at Disney is better than not.​


> Last July when our daughter was married - they took a mini Honeymoon.
> She is in education and finishing her PHD and they had limited time -
> so they planned a Honeymoon for their First Anniversary.  They are using some of our DVC points thru RCI and traveling to Spain for a week.
> They will go to Paris for a week after that, but do not have to use points for that week.  The son from the family that she lived with when in college
> has an apartment his employer has for him in Paris.  He lives in Brittany,
> but works in Paris during the week.  He is giving them the use of the apartment for a week and he will be off work that week.




What resort did they get in Spain? Spain is one of the places we're looking to go this year for our 20th. Not sure I want to use my points though. last night at dinner we decided we want to spend Christmas 2014 at Disneyland but oh my gosh, the points are high.  And Paris, how fabulous! Will they visit Disneyland Paris?​


> So --- figuring the resort, season, points for the number of bedrooms
> is a lot of fun thinking. We do not have unlimited points.  We do like having the kitchen and the washer/dryer instead of a few studios and also order too much food - I need to get that under control   -
> because there are some restaurants we like to visit, too !
> 
> Happy and Healthy 2013 to all  !
> 
> Any Disney decision for you  ?



We don't have unlimited points either.  In fact we have very limited points. I really need an add n at the GCV. Like really. 

Happy healthy 2013 to you too. 

As far as Disney decisions it looks like official we're going Dec 2014. 713 days. ​


podsnel said:


> I love DAK, too.  It just feels soooo good there- and there are always unexpected surprises around every corner.   We always LOVE the dancing!  That drummer in one of your last pics has picked us to get up and shake it at least 3 times that I can recall.
> 
> Love all your pics, but the one i can't get over is the lions! NEVER have I seen that many of them SO WELL at once- and that includes on the sunrise safari.  You REALLY lucked out!



Thanks friend! We did get to see some incredible animals and they were all chill too. We seem to have some good Disney mojo.  While we don't go nearly as often as we like, we sure have a blast while we're there.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> What resort did they get in Spain? Spain is one of the places we're looking to go this year for our 20th. Not sure I want to use my points though. last night at dinner we decided we want to spend Christmas 2014 at Disneyland but oh my gosh, the points are high.  And Paris, how fabulous! Will they visit Disneyland Paris?​



What are the chances at 7 months for Christmas?  Scary high on the points.  I am dying to go, need to figure out a way somehow but just don't see it happening anytime soon, spring break 2014 is about the earliest it seems to figure in but 2015 is probably a better fit for the group which sounds so far away!.  At the rate we are going, despite is being much closer, they'll have built a carsland in FL before we get to Cali!


----------



## franandaj

First off, I'm so sorry to hear about Riley.  It's awful when you know your pet is on a limited time basis.  I know we all have only so much time, but when they put a time stamp, it's just even more painful.   Make his life wonderful for what is left.



rentayenta said:


> I haven't heard of McKenna's on the Creek. But I do remember the prospector. Even the names make me smile. Love memory lane.​



McKenna's Creek was at the Marketplace (PCH & 2nd/Westminster).  There was a Lone Star Steakhouse in it's location, many other before that and now it's a Tilted Kilt (Scottish Hooters ).  It was around in the late 70s early 80s.



rentayenta said:


> Visiting the floats would be neat too. My friend's hubby was just there and took some pics. She posted them on FB and they're amazing. I wonder how they keep the floats so fresh until NYD? I know I don;t have to ask but please share the pics if you go down to see the floats. I love that parade.​



We didn't make it there 



rentayenta said:


> Good point about you being able to change her dressings. You are a good woman! I can't imagine you'd be too happy stuck at home.  I'd go bananas for sure. In fact I'm antsy right now. We took down the tree this morning and cleaned. My pantry looks like Trader Joe himself stocked it. It's ridiculous. Michael asked me to please shop for only perishables next trip. ​



I'm hoping that the wounds will be healed up by our WDW trip, but even if they are, I will need to bring supplies in case something opens back up again.



rentayenta said:


> I hate how the side effects of medications can really add to the uncomfortableness and symptoms of whatever they're trying to treat. How long do wounds like hers generally take to heal?​



I think when she started with this Doctor (back in May) he told her they work with a 16 week time frame.  Obviously she has exceeded that.  We were joking about how everywhere we seem to have the largest files, the vet, her arthritis doctor.  They mentioned that she has one of the largest files in their office too!  



rentayenta said:


> We do have a good time.  Thank you. I feel blessed most of the time, lol!
> 
> That sign they're doing means *surf's up* but they don't even know that. I asked Gabby and she said it's just something they do and it has no meaning.  Teenagers. What a joy.​



I knew about the surf's up sign, but somehow I didn't think that your kids would get a lot of that growing up in Utah.  Even if their parents came from California!   

Looking forward to your Boma Coma!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:
			
		

> What are the chances at 7 months for Christmas?  Scary high on the points.  I am dying to go, need to figure out a way somehow but just don't see it happening anytime soon, spring break 2014 is about the earliest it seems to figure in but 2015 is probably a better fit for the group which sounds so far away!.  At the rate we are going, despite is being much closer, they'll have built a carsland in FL before we get to Cali!



Fair chance but not impossible right at 7 months. Our friends want to join us. I'm thinking I may rent points and split the cost with them. I'm not quite sure but of course since we discussed it last night, I'm totally planning. Even 713 days away.  

Are they building a Carsland in WDW?​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Fair chance but not impossible right at 7 months. Our friends want to join us. I'm thinking I may rent points and split the cost with them. I'm not quite sure but of course since we discussed it last night, I'm totally planning. Even 713 days away.
> 
> Are they building a Carsland in WDW?​



I'm surprised it wouldn't be impossible right over xmas, that's cool  Nothing official yet, lots of rumors of something along those lines either full or partial going back with the backlot tour is/was.

Nothing wrong with planning 713 days away, that is easily how long our next years NYE trip has been being discussed.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> First off, I'm so sorry to hear about Riley.  It's awful when you know your pet is on a limited time basis.  I know we all have only so much time, but when they put a time stamp, it's just even more painful.   Make his life wonderful for what is left.




Thank you.  You're right, the time stamp makes it worse for sure. It's hard to think anything else when I am with him.  He's such a good dog. He's been so much fun and given us a lot of love.​




> McKenna's Creek was at the Marketplace (PCH & 2nd/Westminster).  There was a Lone Star Steakhouse in it's location, many other before that and now it's a Tilted Kilt (Scottish Hooters ).  It was around in the late 70s early 80s.



I don't remember it but was in Cypress during the 70's and 80's. The Scottish Kilt is a great name. ​




> We didn't make it there




 I'm sorry. Did you watch it? The Carsland float was unreal. ​




> I'm hoping that the wounds will be healed up by our WDW trip, but even if they are, I will need to bring supplies in case something opens back up again.




Your trip is so soon!  I hope she's healed soon but thankfully she's got you if they're not 100%. I'd bring supplies no matter what. If you have them, she'll be fine. If you forget them, she'll need them. 

Are you all ready for the trip other than packed of course?​




> I think when she started with this Doctor (back in May) he told her they work with a 16 week time frame.  Obviously she has exceeded that.  We were joking about how everywhere we seem to have the largest files, the vet, her arthritis doctor.  They mentioned that she has one of the largest files in their office too!




Fran is like my Chloe. At 14, she's got a huge Dermatology file, Neurologist file, and Endocrinologist file. We're well versed with Primary Children's Medical Center. Hopefully we can start titration Chloe off of her seizure medications in the next few months. Fingers crossed.​




> I knew about the surf's up sign, but somehow I didn't think that your kids would get a lot of that growing up in Utah.  Even if their parents came from California!
> 
> Looking forward to your Boma Coma!





You can take the girl out of California but you can't take the California out of the girl.  I've indoctrinated them from Utah. We've got beach scenes, shells, nautical decor all over. 

My Boma coma cis are funny. Joshua is a good sport.​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I'm surprised it wouldn't be impossible right over xmas, that's cool  Nothing official yet, lots of rumors of something along those lines either full or partial going back with the backlot tour is/was.
> 
> Nothing wrong with planning 713 days away, that is easily how long our next years NYE trip has been being discussed.





 I'm glad I'm not alone in my crazy long countdowns. 

I hadn't heard anything about Carsland in WDW. That'd be awesome!  Who do you rent points through? I'm thinking I'm going to need to rent for the Dec. 2014 trip.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in my crazy long countdowns.
> 
> I hadn't heard anything about Carsland in WDW. That'd be awesome!  Who do you rent points through? I'm thinking I'm going to need to rent for the Dec. 2014 trip.​



All rumor and speculation at this point.  I've never rented point but would think 11 month for GCV would be huge, 7m would make me nervous.  Heck I'm nervous for WDW booking at 11 for NYE!  David's is the big advertiser around here but he's on the pricier side @ $13 per point.  The Timeshare store I think has them at $12.  Other than that you can go to the rent/trade board and do it that way.  Lots of folks do but it makes me nervous but I'm sure it would be fine and the price point is a lot better that's for sure.  If I were going to do it though, I'd hope to find a DISer I knew or a very well established poster....or go through David's I guess.  I'd rather do a transfer but I know lots of folks aren't willing to do those.


----------



## dvc at last !

Happy Monday --
Not sure how the 2 weeks in August will work yet -
Drive to DC and fly to WDW then return to DC and drive home ?
Visit DC and go home and then fly to WDW ?
Must first find out what time our visit to DC will work with daughter's schedule -
been there before when they were at work and we did many sights our self
during the day including the yearly visit to Ikea (Hubby dislikes that trip) and we went places in the evening, dinners, guests over and
visited some of their friends.  I also have 2 nephews who live there and that is a must also.  One in the District and one in Alexandria.
I do love being in DC there is so much to do.

The Spain trip will be at the Royal Gardens at Sunset Beach Club.

Yes, Disney Paris will be a day trip.  Both of my children have been there before when living in France during college.  They attended a wedding in Paris a few summers ago and visited Disney then also.

Is your December 2014 Disney trip to Disneyland  ?

I have never been to Disneyland.  Must put it on the Bucket List  !

FYI:  needing points  ?
Did you know that you can buy 25 points from Disney each calendar year
at $15 per point ?

Also, if you post on the boards there are Members who will transfer points
(usually $10-$12 per point - check and find out I believe the points transferred  are according to the owners 11 and 7 month windows - not yours).  We have done that.  I feel it is safer then renting from someone I do not know - but many do it and it all works !

Take care.


----------



## Native NYer

I am renting points from someone for 4 nights at GCV and she's been fantastic.  I didn't want to risk waiting until the 7 month mark.  Since we are arriving a day earlier, I'm going to attempt to book a 1 br on 1/16 for 8/16.  I hope it works out.  if it doesn't, I'm just going to use points for a standard room at either the DLH or GCH.


----------



## pooh'smate

Finally, now that the kids I nanny are back in school I have been able to catch up. I am sorry about your Riley. We don't have pets now but we did have a cat when I was little and it got run over by a car and I still remember how I awful I felt.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> All rumor and speculation at this point.  I've never rented point but would think 11 month for GCV would be huge, 7m would make me nervous.  Heck I'm nervous for WDW booking at 11 for NYE!  David's is the big advertiser around here but he's on the pricier side @ $13 per point.  The Timeshare store I think has them at $12.  Other than that you can go to the rent/trade board and do it that way.  Lots of folks do but it makes me nervous but I'm sure it would be fine and the price point is a lot better that's for sure.  If I were going to do it though, I'd hope to find a DISer I knew or a very well established poster....or go through David's I guess.  I'd rather do a transfer but I know lots of folks aren't willing to do those.





I found someone who I may rent through but like you, renting makes me very nervous. David is another good option as is The Timeshare Store. GCV points generally rent for more anyways. I may rent mine to help cover the cost of renting. I think THV/SSR points run between $10-11. 

I'm not giving up hope for a GCV add on but even then, it'd have to be a BIG one.  I am not well versed with renting or transferring so I've definitely got my work cut out for me. Oh no, more research!  

You'll get the BWV for NYE at 11 months.  Did you buy resale or direct?​




dvc at last ! said:


> Happy Monday --
> Not sure how the 2 weeks in August will work yet -
> Drive to DC and fly to WDW then return to DC and drive home ?
> Visit DC and go home and then fly to WDW ?
> Must first find out what time our visit to DC will work with daughter's schedule -
> been there before when they were at work and we did many sights our self
> during the day including the yearly visit to Ikea (Hubby dislikes that trip) and we went places in the evening, dinners, guests over and
> visited some of their friends.  I also have 2 nephews who live there and that is a must also.  One in the District and one in Alexandria.
> I do love being in DC there is so much to do.
> 
> The Spain trip will be at the Royal Gardens at Sunset Beach Club.
> 
> Yes, Disney Paris will be a day trip.  Both of my children have been there before when living in France during college.  They attended a wedding in Paris a few summers ago and visited Disney then also.
> 
> Is your December 2014 Disney trip to Disneyland  ?
> 
> I have never been to Disneyland.  Must put it on the Bucket List  !
> 
> FYI:  needing points  ?
> Did you know that you can buy 25 points from Disney each calendar year
> at $15 per point ?
> 
> Also, if you post on the boards there are Members who will transfer points
> (usually $10-$12 per point - check and find out I believe the points transferred  are according to the owners 11 and 7 month windows - not yours).  We have done that.  I feel it is safer then renting from someone I do not know - but many do it and it all works !
> 
> Take care.




I have never been to DC  but DH loves it. He says the same thing: there is so much to do. His aunt lives in Alexandria. When Gabby was in 5th grade she went on a school trip so my hubby and his dad went to. While Gabby toured with her school, they stayed with his aunt and toured together. He'd been before and loves it. One day I'll get there. 

I really need to research this rent/transfer thing. Do you have someone you can suggest renting from? I'm all about references. 

Our trip will be to Disneyland.  I can't believe its going to take us this long to get to Carsland but thats what its looking like.​


Native NYer said:


> I am renting points from someone for 4 nights at GCV and she's been fantastic.  I didn't want to risk waiting until the 7 month mark.  Since we are arriving a day earlier, I'm going to attempt to book a 1 br on 1/16 for 8/16.  I hope it works out.  if it doesn't, I'm just going to use points for a standard room at either the DLH or GCH.



Good plan but I think you'll be good if you call right at opening on the 7 month mark. I believe online can book an hour earlier even. Good luck lady, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.​


pooh'smate said:


> Finally, now that the kids I nanny are back in school I have been able to catch up. I am sorry about your Riley. We don't have pets now but we did have a cat when I was little and it got run over by a car and I still remember how I awful I felt.



 Hey girl! Glad life is calming down. Good to see you back. Riley seems to be doing a little better. He has his 1 week follow up Thursday. I'm hoping she gives him the diuretic as he's still retaining a ton of fluid.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I found someone who I may rent through but like you, renting makes me very nervous. David is another good option as is The Timeshare Store. GCV points generally rent for more anyways. I may rent mine to help cover the cost of renting. I think THV/SSR points run between $10-11.
> 
> I'm not giving up hope for a GCV add on but even then, it'd have to be a BIG one.  I am not well versed with renting or transferring so I've definitely got my work cut out for me. Oh no, more research!
> 
> You'll get the BWV for NYE at 11 months.  Did you buy resale or direct?



I bought direct.  Which is not for everyone, and maybe not even for most.  We have a variety of reasons for doing so but honestly for us, with where we live, the restrictions on the resale was a big deal.  Is it the best way to use points, no.  But I want the option.  And I wanted fully loaded, dues free, in my account immediately, points, resale can take time and it seems Disney is exercising ROFR more than ever.  We have 2 smaller contracts in equal size, which is perfect for us.  I would never have been able to find that amount, for BWV, resale.  There are good contracts out there, more so at some resorts than others but everything I kept seeing was stripped down and more points than I wanted.  At this point I think we have enough to get us by.  The NYE trip will eat up a ton of points.  We will probably always be in a borrowing situation and a little point shy but I'd rather buy a couple of one time use points as I need them then have another contract and pay more dues.

I considered renting out points but...decided to go to Aulani instead.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I bought direct.  Which is not for everyone, and maybe not even for most.  We have a variety of reasons for doing so but honestly for us, with where we live, the restrictions on the resale was a big deal.  Is it the best way to use points, no.  But I want the option.  And I wanted fully loaded, dues free, in my account immediately, points, resale can take time and it seems Disney is exercising ROFR more than ever.  We have 2 smaller contracts in equal size, which is perfect for us.  I would never have been able to find that amount, for BWV, resale.  There are good contracts out there, more so at some resorts than others but everything I kept seeing was stripped down and more points than I wanted.  At this point I think we have enough to get us by.  The NYE trip will eat up a ton of points.  We will probably always be in a borrowing situation and a little point shy but I'd rather buy a couple of one time use points as I need them then have another contract and pay more dues.
> 
> I considered renting out points but...decided to go to Aulani instead.




We bought direct too. I don't love the limitations or possible limitations on resale either though if the GCV price were right, I'd hop on it. I like fully loaded and available immediately as well.  I just saw a great GCV resale for 160 I think which would be perfect but sad for me, I don't have an extra $16,000 laying around. 

I'm happy for you! You get to make your New Years reservation in just a couple of weeks. 




*I'm going to Club 33 for my birthday!!!* 



A sweet friend made us a reservation for the day after my birthday! It'll be them and my friend Sadee and myself.  Lunch! Can't wait. It's a bucket lister for me.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> We bought direct too. I don't love the limitations or possible limitations on resale either though if the GCV price were right, I'd hop on it. I like fully loaded and available immediately as well.  I just saw a great GCV resale for 160 I think which would be perfect but sad for me, I don't have an extra $16,000 laying around.



I so hear you there!  I don't imagine they have much available even direct for GCV do they?  I'd probably suck up a studio there to be honest, much as I love having the kitchen, the trip just doesn't need to be as long so a studio could be livable for 3 nights if it was just the 4 of us, though certainly not ideal.



rentayenta said:


> I'm happy for you! You get to make your New Years reservation in just a couple of weeks.



I do!  Very excited about that.  Have had some drama about it already with the family, hopefully it will be resolved before then.  Flight prices are freaky, I am hoping with enough prior tracking we can make it work but they are scary.



rentayenta said:


> *I'm going to Club 33 for my birthday!!!*
> 
> A sweet friend made us a reservation for the day after my birthday! It'll be them and my friend Sadee and myself.  Lunch! Can't wait. It's a bucket lister for me.



I am SOOOOO jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I so hear you there!  I don't imagine they have much available even direct for GCV do they?  I'd probably suck up a studio there to be honest, much as I love having the kitchen, the trip just doesn't need to be as long so a studio could be livable for 3 nights if it was just the 4 of us, though certainly not ideal.
> 
> I do!  Very excited about that.  Have had some drama about it already with the family, hopefully it will be resolved before then.  Flight prices are freaky, I am hoping with enough prior tracking we can make it work but they are scary.
> 
> I am SOOOOO jealous!!!!!!!!





 I am super duper excited!  Like I could hardly sleep last night.  I'm waitlisted for the night before in a Studio at the GCV. They had a 1 bedroom but I just couldn't swallow spending 52 points for one night for 2 people. Maybe I'll see what the DLH costs points wise? I was thinking it would be cool to wake up at Disney before heading to *Club 33* for a fabulous lunch with awesome friends. 

The Studio would be easy with 4 for sure and the points are so high for a one bedroom, I'd totally ne happy with a Studio for 4. 

Family drama regarding NYE? Already? I'm sorry.  I hope it all works out. It sounds like you're planning an amazing trip. Boardwalk at midnight? Unreal! ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> We bought direct too. I don't love the limitations or possible limitations on resale either though if the GCV price were right, I'd hop on it. I like fully loaded and available immediately as well.  I just saw a great GCV resale for 160 I think which would be perfect but sad for me, I don't have an extra $16,000 laying around.
> 
> I'm happy for you! You get to make your New Years reservation in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm going to Club 33 for my birthday!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet friend made us a reservation for the day after my birthday! It'll be them and my friend Sadee and myself.  Lunch! Can't wait. It's a bucket lister for me.​



Congratulations!!!  What awesome friends indeed.

I hope you have a great time at the Club.  Take lots of pictures so we can live vicariously.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Congratulations!!!  What awesome friends indeed.
> 
> I hope you have a great time at the Club.  Take lots of pictures so we can live vicariously.




I agree, I feel very blessed. I will for sure, thank you!  I'll bring the real camera so they're not all iPhone shots. I'll probably skip breakfast too. Or I'll have a Bengal BBQ skewer for breakfast. ​


----------



## dvc at last !

Club 33 that is great !  Did hear of Club 33 before, but did not know much about it - so I did look it up and it says it is a private club.
So how do you get in  ?  
Yes, you will need your real camera not the photo camera.
When will you be going  ?
Sounds fab  !


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I hadn't heard anything about Carsland in WDW. That'd be awesome!  Who do you rent points through? I'm thinking I'm going to need to rent for the Dec. 2014 trip.​



Talk to me in October or November 2013....I went crazy on the VGC points thinking that we would spend several weekends there during F&W.  I still have 72 2012 points and my full allotment of 2013 points to come.  Unless they bring back F&W I don't see me planning a lot of stays at the 11 month mark.



rentayenta said:


> *I'm going to Club 33 for my birthday!!!*
> 
> A sweet friend made us a reservation for the day after my birthday! It'll be them and my friend Sadee and myself.  Lunch! Can't wait. It's a bucket lister for me.​



I hope it's fun!     Nice to tick things off your bucketlist!  



rentayenta said:


> I agree, I feel very blessed. I will for sure, thank you!  I'll bring the real camera so they're not all iPhone shots. I'll probably skip breakfast too. Or I'll have a Bengal BBQ skewer for breakfast. ​



You'll want to have a huge appetite, there is so much good food, and take plenty of pictures!  I hope you get the waitlist.  I've used my points to at the DLH and GCH for last minute visits.  It's a lot more than for a villa, but at least you're staying at Disney!


----------



## rentayenta

dvc at last ! said:


> Club 33 that is great !  Did hear of Club 33 before, but did not know much about it - so I did look it up and it says it is a private club.
> So how do you get in  ?
> Yes, you will need your real camera not the photo camera.
> When will you be going  ?
> Sounds fab  !




To get in you've got to either be a member or be basically sponsored by a member. Its been on my bucket list as long as I've had a bucket list.  We'll be going in March.​




franandaj said:


> Talk to me in October or November 2013....I went crazy on the VGC points thinking that we would spend several weekends there during F&W.  I still have 72 2012 points and my full allotment of 2013 points to come.  Unless they bring back F&W I don't see me planning a lot of stays at the 11 month mark.




Really? I'll check with you first then. For our trip in Dec 2014 I'm going to need the 11 month advantage for sure. I hope you get to use your points of course but I'll happily rent them from you if you've got them available.  Are you ready for your trip??? I can't believe you leave so soon. ​




> I hope it's fun!     Nice to tick things off your bucketlist!




  This and Nantucket are/were right at the top.​




> You'll want to have a huge appetite, there is so much good food, and take plenty of pictures!  I hope you get the waitlist.  I've used my points to at the DLH and GCH for last minute visits.  It's a lot more than for a villa, but at least you're staying at Disney!




I looked into using points at one of the hotels. I'm not a PPH lover. The GCV is my favorite but I do like the DLH too. We did Christmas there in 2005 and it was fantastic. I think it's 30+ for a night the DLH. The site is down right now, I just checked. I do like the idea of sleeping near the magic and waking up to a magical day. My Disney loving flag is proudly flying high right now.  

I'll be starving I'm sure. I'll skip breakfast which isn't abnormal for me.  I don't know what the picture taking etiquette is and I don't want to hinder anyone's experience.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Really? I'll check with you first then. For our trip in Dec 2014 I'm going to need the 11 month advantage for sure. I hope you get to use your points of course but I'll happily rent them from you if you've got them available.  Are you ready for your trip??? I can't believe you leave so soon.
> 
> This and Nantucket are/were right at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be starving I'm sure. I'll skip breakfast which isn't abnormal for me.  I don't know what the picture taking etiquette is and I don't want to hinder anyone's experience.​



We should know if F&W is coming back in 2014 by October, if it isn't coming back we won't be planning any big advance trips for a while.  So I might have points to rent, we'll see.

I am NOT ready for my trip.  I haven't unpacked the clean clothes from my trip to my parents over Christmas.  With three canceled trips, it's like I don't really believe that I'm going.  I need to get those suitcases unpacked and start repacking them.

I normally skip breakfast, but you might want to do something just to have a little sumptin sumptin in your stomach in case you start off your lunch with a Bloody Mary!

Picture taking is encouraged, bring it on.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> We should know if F&W is coming back in 2014 by October, if it isn't coming back we won't be planning any big advance trips for a while.  So I might have points to rent, we'll see.
> 
> I am NOT ready for my trip.  I haven't unpacked the clean clothes from my trip to my parents over Christmas.  With three canceled trips, it's like I don't really believe that I'm going.  I need to get those suitcases unpacked and start repacking them.
> 
> I normally skip breakfast, but you might want to do something just to have a little sumptin sumptin in your stomach in case you start off your lunch with a Bloody Mary!
> 
> Picture taking is encouraged, bring it on.




You haven't unpacked?  You're going, get packing or unpacking and _then_ packing. Fran's healing nicely now right? Do you have a ton to do before the trip? It's 17 days away!!! 

I do love a good Bloody Mary. With extra olives and spicy. 

Glad to hear about the photos. I think I took 30 just today of the kids sledding. And they sled often. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> You haven't unpacked?  You're going, get packing or unpacking and _then_ packing. Fran's healing nicely now right? Do you have a ton to do before the trip? It's 17 days away!!!
> 
> I do love a good Bloody Mary. With extra olives and spicy.
> 
> Glad to hear about the photos. I think I took 30 just today of the kids sledding. And they sled often. ​



We have to buy batteries for my scooter, and then pack.  

We got our ME tags for the trip home today...it's getting close!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> We have to buy batteries for my scooter, and then pack.
> 
> We got our ME tags for the trip home today...it's getting close!




ME tags make it so real.  

Do scooter batteries last long? 

I'm looking forward to your report. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> ME tags make it so real.
> 
> Do scooter batteries last long?
> 
> I'm looking forward to your report. ​



I know! I did a happy dance when the tags arrived ev Re n if tj Re y were for vBulletin us leaving.excuse. the previous typos please.  I love/hate my new phone.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I know! I did a happy dance when the tags arrived ev Re n if tj Re y were for vBulletin us leaving.excuse. the previous typos please.  I love/hate my new phone.





 You should be really happy dancing today with only 16 days until your trip. What kind of phone do you have?​


----------



## Native NYer

Club 33 for your birthday is going to be amazing!!!

I need to look into adding on GCV points.  I'm hoping GFV price info is released soon.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> You should be really happy dancing today with only 16 days until your trip. What kind of phone do you have?​



I'm having a hard time beliveing the trip will happen. I have a Samsung Galaxy SIII.

Love your new ticker!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Native NYer said:
			
		

> Club 33 for your birthday is going to be amazing!!!
> 
> I need to look into adding on GCV points.  I'm hoping GFV price info is released soon.



I'm beyond elated! Sadee too who knew nothing of it but now can't believe how lucky she is. 

I bet GFV will for $120+ per point through Disney. And I bet it'll be worth it!​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time beliveing the trip will happen. I have a Samsung Galaxy SIII.
> 
> Love your new ticker!!!!!



Your trip will happen  Understandable though considering the times you've had to reschedule. You deserve it, it'll be fantastic!

I love it too. I looked at the projected hours for that day and it looks like the hours are 9-midnight for DL and 10-9 for DCA. Sadee's never done a rope drop/no break day at Disney. I told her we're going to Fockerize her Disney style. 

Do you know, even if I'm not staying DVC, can I use the valet for parking? Ideally my wait list will pan out but it's looking slim. Now the only thing available is the GV. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Your trip will happen  Do you know, even if I'm not staying DVC, can I use the valet for parking? Ideally my wait list will pan out but it's looking slim. Now the only thing available is the GV. ​



You can use the Valet for parking, but it's mega expensive.  It might even be an hourly charge if you're not staying at the resort or dining at Napa Rose.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> You can use the Valet for parking, but it's mega expensive.  It might even be an hourly charge if you're not staying at the resort or dining at Napa Rose.



Buggar, I was afraid of that. Hmmm.....gotta think this through....thank you!​


----------



## rentayenta

Mini birthday update. Today Michael booked the Disneyland Hotel for me for the night we arrive to California. He knew I'd want to wake up to the magic. I am so excited  I haven't stayed at the DLH since 2005. The rooms have since been refurbed. He was able to manage using banked and current points.   This is going to be a birthday for the books. I feel very very blessed. 

Joshua is also making me a mega list of the souvenirs to bring him. He wants a cozy cone cup, a vinylmation, and a Club 33 cookie. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Mini birthday update. Today Michael booked the Disneyland Hotel for me for the night we arrive to California. He knew I'd want to wake up to the magic. I am so excited  I haven't stayed at the DLH since 2005. The rooms have since been refurbed. He was able to manage using banked and current points.   This is going to be a birthday for the books. I feel very very blessed.
> 
> Joshua is also making me a mega list of the souvenirs to bring him. He wants a cozy cone cup, a vinylmation, and a Club 33 cookie. ​



Congratulations.  That's a great bit of magic to have sorted out.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Congratulations.  That's a great bit of magic to have sorted out.




  What started out as a simple but fun trip to California, without Disney, for my birthday has turned into nothing short of a dream.  Heartfelt thank you's go out to our very kind benefactor and my sweet DH.​


----------



## franandaj

What a sweetheart your husband is!  That's awesome he set you up so nicely!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> What a sweetheart your husband is!  That's awesome he set you up so nicely!





 I'm surrounded by lots of nice people. 

A theme park view would have been better but that's okay.   ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Mini birthday update. Today Michael booked the Disneyland Hotel for me for the night we arrive to California. He knew I'd want to wake up to the magic. I am so excited  I haven't stayed at the DLH since 2005. The rooms have since been refurbed. He was able to manage using banked and current points.   This is going to be a birthday for the books. I feel very very blessed.
> 
> Joshua is also making me a mega list of the souvenirs to bring him. He wants a cozy cone cup, a vinylmation, and a Club 33 cookie. ​



Oh how wonderful!  It's interesting, they changed season dates QUITE a bit for next year and as a result, the DLR room points are more in line or in some odd cases maybe even a better deal.  Is there the $95 fee to use them at the resort?  I'd never really considered using them for that but looking at it, it could be a way to do a last minute trip if GCV is full as it usually is.  I really want to go, right now it looks like it would be a 2015 trip which sounds like a bazillion years away to me!

I bet GFV goes for a lot more than $120, $140 at the lowest and more likely to be $165+ .  Most folks seem to think it will be $180-200, can you even imagine?

Have you ever inquired about adding direct at GCV?  I haven't so was just curious if they even have any available.  Jeff wouldn't have the first clue about how to book with points, and would probably be terrified to do so as he might be messing up other plans for the points.  WTG Michael!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Oh how wonderful!  It's interesting, they changed season dates QUITE a bit for next year and as a result, the DLR room points are more in line or in some odd cases maybe even a better deal.  Is there the $95 fee to use them at the resort?  I'd never really considered using them for that but looking at it, it could be a way to do a last minute trip if GCV is full as it usually is.  I really want to go, right now it looks like it would be a 2015 trip which sounds like a bazillion years away to me!
> 
> I bet GFV goes for a lot more than $120, $140 at the lowest and more likely to be $165+ .  Most folks seem to think it will be $180-200, can you even imagine?
> 
> Have you ever inquired about adding direct at GCV?  I haven't so was just curious if they even have any available.  Jeff wouldn't have the first clue about how to book with points, and would probably be terrified to do so as he might be messing up other plans for the points.  WTG Michael!





There is no $95 fee.  I'm so excited. I'm really eager to see it all refurbed. They rooms look like pure Disney with the fireworks fire optic headboards.  I've been doing some research on which tower to request. The Adventure Tower, even with a standard view would land me at least not looking at the parking lot.  

I haven't called DVC direct but from what I've read, there's a wait list to buy direct but I don't know for sure. I wouldn't be surprised though. They're amazing and there are so few of them. 

I can't imagine.  Thats so expensive.  I wonder how long they'll be for sale? I can't imagine them selling out quickly at that price.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> There is no $95 fee.  I'm so excited. I'm really eager to see it all refurbed. They rooms look like pure Disney with the fireworks fire optic headboards.  I've been doing some research on which tower to request. The Adventure Tower, even with a standard view would land me at least not looking at the parking lot.
> 
> I haven't called DVC direct but from what I've read, there's a wait list to buy direct but I don't know for sure. I wouldn't be surprised though. They're amazing and there are so few of them.
> 
> I can't imagine.  Thats so expensive.  I wonder how long they'll be for sale? I can't imagine them selling out quickly at that price.​



Well BLT started at $105 (or maybe more) and is now at $165 and is considered sold out so....

Even resale for BLT is at around $95 I think.  They are going to price themselves even more out of direct sales other than the older resorts though at those prices and that will mostly be to folks like us who are hung up on restrictions.  I do think though that more and more resales won't make it through ROFR, I know a lot of folks on their 3rd/4th try.  I get saving the money but you know, if I've lost a full year, maybe 2 of being able to vacation with the points, and pay cash, did you really save as much as you think?  Long term, in total number of points, yeah maybe but short term, in terms of lost opportunity for trips with the fam.... I dunno. The good thing is everyone can do what's right for them I guess.

Their sales numbers are reflecting it too, a couple of not so good months for the in terms of direct sale $$.

Good to know on the no $95 fee I will keep that in my back pocket!


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> What started out as a simple but fun trip to California, without Disney, for my birthday has turned into nothing short of a dream.  Heartfelt thank you's go out to our very kind benefactor and my sweet DH.​



So wonderful!    Now I have to catch up to get the details.  

Yep, your husband did well!    Have fun.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts. We're really heartbroken. He's such a sweet dog. We'll make his last days as special and him as comfortable as we can.
> 
> I was talking to a coworker today (a fellow therapist) and asked why we continually put ourselves through this as pet owners? He said: because we love, that's what we do. He's so right.​



I'm sorry to hear Jenny.   

I'm in the same situation with my cat.  It's so hard.  He had an operation but it didn't change a lot.  

But he's here and I'm grateful to have more time with him.  I hope he's grateful  - it's always so hard to know to what's best sometimes.

Now to go back further to catch this California trip.  Is it soon?  (I'll still check  )


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> I really cannot put into words how much we love AK. The music, the colors, the vive, the people.....such a great park, so magical.
> 
> ​



I agree!

It really hit me a few trips ago - it was a late EMH there - and I seriously only went there to have a nice walk.  I know - weird statement.  

But because my eyes were everywhere - I really took it in - it's mystical at night and magical during the day.  I love the colours everywhere.  

I also checked out the back of Flame Tree this time.  OMG, what a wonderful area.  I had no idea it was there.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> *I'm going to Club 33 for my birthday!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet friend made us a reservation for the day after my birthday! It'll be them and my friend Sadee and myself.  Lunch! Can't wait. It's a bucket lister for me.​



Oh!  Glad I went back!


----------



## dvc at last !

It is so great that the California trip - and - oh - by - the - way
CLUB 33 are coming together  !

It is very exciting and we will expect LOTS 'O PICS   -

those of us who will probably never see Club 33 
must be treated to your visit !


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Well BLT started at $105 (or maybe more) and is now at $165 and is considered sold out so....




Really? It increased that much? Disney knows their audience.​


> Even resale for BLT is at around $95 I think.  They are going to price themselves even more out of direct sales other than the older resorts though at those prices and that will mostly be to folks like us who are hung up on restrictions.  I do think though that more and more resales won't make it through ROFR, I know a lot of folks on their 3rd/4th try.  I get saving the money but you know, if I've lost a full year, maybe 2 of being able to vacation with the points, and pay cash, did you really save as much as you think?  Long term, in total number of points, yeah maybe but short term, in terms of lost opportunity for trips with the fam.... I dunno. The good thing is everyone can do what's right for them I guess.




GVC resales are $100 each too. Yeah, I get why some folks buy resale but being that they can change the rules at any time. I am with you, I want fully loaded and security. The headache and worry is never worth spending less to me.​


> Their sales numbers are reflecting it too, a couple of not so good months for the in terms of direct sale $$.
> 
> Good to know on the no $95 fee I will keep that in my back pocket!




Being able to book the hotels is nice. I forgot ALL about the DLH being fully refurbed in 2011 so I'm really excited. I borrowed a few pics from Google for my friend and it's so neat now. The colors, theme, furnishings, and all of the little touches are amazing. If two of my dearest friends didn't live there, I could see us staying there our entire trip even though we're doing only one day at Disney. I'd love to enjoy it all but it would take me the 3 days.​


lisaviolet said:


> So wonderful!    Now I have to catch up to get the details.
> 
> Yep, your husband did well!    Have fun.




 He did didn't he? I'm elated.​



lisaviolet said:


> I'm sorry to hear Jenny.
> 
> I'm in the same situation with my cat.  It's so hard.  He had an operation but it didn't change a lot.
> 
> But he's here and I'm grateful to have more time with him.  I hope he's grateful  - it's always so hard to know to what's best sometimes.
> 
> Now to go back further to catch this California trip.  Is it soon?  (I'll still check  )




I'm sorry sweetie, it's so so difficult.  I know we'll make their last days as special as we can.​


lisaviolet said:


> I agree!
> 
> It really hit me a few trips ago - it was a late EMH there - and I seriously only went there to have a nice walk.  I know - weird statement.
> 
> But because my eyes were everywhere - I really took it in - it's mystical at night and magical during the day.  I love the colours everywhere.
> 
> I also checked out the back of Flame Tree this time.  OMG, what a wonderful area.  I had no idea it was there.



AK is my favorite in terms of color, theme, and vibe for sure. It's so peaceful and rich at the same time.​



lisaviolet said:


> Oh!  Glad I went back!




 I am so grateful and excited and can't hardly believe it. To the non Disney fan, I'm sure I sound silly but around these parts, YOU ALL GET IT! ​


dvc at last ! said:


> It is so great that the California trip - and - oh - by - the - way
> CLUB 33 are coming together  !
> 
> It is very exciting and we will expect LOTS 'O PICS   -
> 
> those of us who will probably never see Club 33
> must be treated to your visit !




I will post a full, very detailed report of our day at Disney and Club 33. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Really? It increased that much? Disney knows their audience.
> 
> GVC resales are $100 each too. Yeah, I get why some folks buy resale but being that they can change the rules at any time. I am with you, I want fully loaded and security. The headache and worry is never worth spending less to me.



I get the math on resale, I do but what fascinates me is that not one resale person ever factors this into their math. Resale could take a year or longer to find what you want. Finding the right contract, having the offer accepted and then passing ROFR takes at a minimum 12 weeks. Don't pass? Start over. Say you take 1, maybe 2 trips during then that you pay cash for and you stay deluxe cuz that's how you roll, now how much have you really saved??? Buy a stripped contract and even less.

Basically anyone can make the math work in a way that makes them feel good about how they bought and that's ok with me.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:
			
		

> I get the math on resale, I do but what fascinates me is that not one resale person ever factors this into their math. Resale could take a year or longer to find what you want. Finding the right contract, having the offer accepted and then passing ROFR takes at a minimum 12 weeks. Don't pass? Start over. Say you take 1, maybe 2 trips during then that you pay cash for and you stay deluxe cuz that's how you roll, now how much have you really saved??? Buy a stripped contract and even less.
> 
> Basically anyone can make the math work in a way that makes them feel good about how they bought and that's ok with me.



Absolutely!! I'm glad there are both options, resale and direct. Competition is always good. I think the only resort I'd consider buying resale at this point would be the GCV because we visit Disneyland more often than WDW so if we could only use the points there, we'd live. It would have to be the perfect contract though.  However I'm still of the camp of trading out of DVC and into RCI or II. I'm looking into anniversary options now. We can't seem to come to a consensus on where to go.  The irony is funny!​


----------



## kaoden39

Hello, it's been a while. Well other than Facebook Jenny. 


How nice of Michael. You have to love a man that knows what you like.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> Hello, it's been a while. Well other than Facebook Jenny.
> 
> How nice of Michael. You have to love a man that knows what you like.



 Hey girl! Yes, we've always got FB. 

Actually I'm feeling a little blah tonight which is rare for me. It's SO cold and the sun hasn't shown/shined for about 5 days. Even in the cold, I need to see the sun. I don't think Michael being gone so long is helping. I'm having a little pity party.  He gets a winter break and even though he's working, 14 days in the Florida sun isn't a bad gig.

Sorry you asked?  

 I'm so happy he booked us a night at the DLH. The refurb looks amazing and I'm excited to stay there. 

How are you?​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Hey girl! Yes, we've always got FB.
> 
> Actually I'm feeling a little blah tonight which is rare for me. It's SO cold and the sun hasn't shown/shined for about 5 days. Even in the cold, I need to see the sun. I don't think Michael being gone so long is helping. I'm having a little pity party.  He gets a winter break and even though he's working, 14 days in the Florida sun isn't a bad gig.
> 
> Sorry you asked?
> 
> I'm so happy he booked us a night at the DLH. The refurb looks amazing and I'm excited to stay there.
> 
> How are you?​




I understand the winter blahs. We sometimes have weeks of fog and the lack of sun gets me down. It also doesn't help to have Michael gone I am sure. No I am not sorry I asked.

I am blah myself. With Scotty having cancer and knowing it yet not going anywhere with it has been really rough. He has his second biopsy is a week from tomorrow and then it will be a couple more weeks. I can't help but feel that I wish they would just get a move on on this and that time is wasting. Now are you sorry you asked?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> I understand the winter blahs. We sometimes have weeks of fog and the lack of sun gets me down. It also doesn't help to have Michael gone I am sure. No I am not sorry I asked.
> 
> I am blah myself. With Scotty having cancer and knowing it yet not going anywhere with it has been really rough. He has his second biopsy is a week from tomorrow and then it will be a couple more weeks. I can't help but feel that I wish they would just get a move on on this and that time is wasting. Now are you sorry you asked?



I'm so sorry  I'm not sorry I asked. The waiting is so terribly difficult. How is he doing? How are his spirits? Why so long between tests? It's maddening! 


I haven't ever suffered from the winter blues. I think it's the perfect set of circumstances making me feel this way. I've never liked Utah winters but this one is exceptionally hard; cold and grey. Plus truth be told, I'm a little envious which sounds super petty but it is what it is. He gets a break from this and I don't. I'm working too so it's not like he's working and I'm vacationing here, ya know? ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I'm so sorry  I'm not sorry I asked. The waiting is so terribly difficult. How is he doing? How are his spirits? Why so long between tests? It's maddening!
> 
> 
> I haven't ever suffered from the winter blues. I think it's the perfect set of circumstances making me feel this way. I've never liked Utah winters but this one is exceptionally hard; cold and grey. Plus truth be told, I'm a little envious which sounds super petty but it is what it is. He gets a break from this and I don't. I'm working too so it's not like he's working and I'm vacationing here, ya know? ​




The waiting has been awful. He is frustrated, he is always tired. It is hard on him because he is normally a physical person. He likes to run and ride his bicycle and most days he has no energy. Plus his work is crazy right now, so he isn't off much and that is exhausting. The reason they waited to do the second biopsy is because they wanted his prostate to heal before they did it again. He is not looking forward to it because it is so painful and so is the recovery.


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> I am blah myself. With Scotty having cancer and knowing it yet not going anywhere with it has been really rough. He has his second biopsy is a week from tomorrow and then it will be a couple more weeks. I can't help but feel that I wish they would just get a move on on this and that time is wasting.




I'm so sorry to read this. I wish you both all the best and hope that the doctors get a move on.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> The waiting has been awful. He is frustrated, he is always tired. It is hard on him because he is normally a physical person. He likes to run and ride his bicycle and most days he has no energy. Plus his work is crazy right now, so he isn't off much and that is exhausting. The reason they waited to do the second biopsy is because they wanted his prostate to heal before they did it again. He is not looking forward to it because it is so painful and so is the recovery.



Sending lots of healing thoughts to Scotty. And you.  Please keep me posted.​


----------



## dvc at last !

kaoden39 said:


> I understand the winter blahs. We sometimes have weeks of fog and the lack of sun gets me down. It also doesn't help to have Michael gone I am sure. No I am not sorry I asked.
> 
> I am blah myself. With Scotty having cancer and knowing it yet not going anywhere with it has been really rough. He has his second biopsy is a week from tomorrow and then it will be a couple more weeks. I can't help but feel that I wish they would just get a move on on this and that time is wasting. Now are you sorry you asked?



I do not know you or Scotty       -   
but good thoughts and prayers being sent to you.


----------



## kaoden39

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm so sorry to read this. I wish you both all the best and hope that the doctors get a move on.




Thank you.



rentayenta said:


> Sending lots of healing thoughts to Scotty. And you.  Please keep me posted.​




Thank you Jenny. You know I will.




dvc at last ! said:


> I do not know you or Scotty       -
> but good thoughts and prayers being sent to you.




Thank you.


----------



## franandaj

Michele, 
I really hope that you get some answers.....


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> Michele,
> I really hope that you get some answers.....




Thank you, Allison. 


When is your next cruise?


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you, Allison.
> 
> 
> When is your next cruise?



Everything is my signature, the cruise is after my next WDW trip...I don't have a TR for the cruise since I'm still trying to wrap up the Destination D thing, but I do have a PTR for my WDW trip.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Michele,
> I really hope that you get some answers.....





I hope so too Michele. ​


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> To the non Disney fan, I'm sure I sound silly but around these parts, YOU ALL GET IT!
> 
> I will post a full, very detailed report of our day at Disney and Club 33. ​



So true on the first and yeah on the second.  



rentayenta said:


> the sun hasn't shown/shined for about 5 days. Even in the cold, I need to see the sun.
> ?​



So true part deux.  I live in a sunny city that has suddenly become VERY gloomy.  So strange. I too need the sun. It was sunny all week after weeks of gloom and it's like you wanted to smile simply for a blue sky.   Actually the smile came and then the realization!  



kaoden39 said:


> The waiting has been awful. He is frustrated, he is always tired. It is hard on him because he is normally a physical person. He likes to run and ride his bicycle and most days he has no energy. Plus his work is crazy right now, so he isn't off much and that is exhausting. The reason they waited to do the second biopsy is because they wanted his prostate to heal before they did it again. He is not looking forward to it because it is so painful and so is the recovery.



I know I'm a stranger - but I'm so very sorry.


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> Everything is my signature, the cruise is after my next WDW trip...I don't have a TR for the cruise since I'm still trying to wrap up the Destination D thing, but I do have a PTR for my WDW trip.




I am going to go over there now.



rentayenta said:


> I hope so too Michele. ​



Thank you Jenny. 



lisaviolet said:


> So true on the first and yeah on the second.
> 
> 
> 
> So true part deux.  I live in a sunny city that has suddenly become VERY gloomy.  So strange. I too need the sun. It was sunny all week after weeks of gloom and it's like you wanted to smile simply for a blue sky.   Actually the smile came and then the realization!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm a stranger - but I'm so very sorry.




Thank you.

We had the first beautiful and warm day here in a while today. It did a lot to improve my mood.


----------



## Native NYer

rentayenta said:
			
		

> I'm beyond elated! Sadee too who knew nothing of it but now can't believe how lucky she is.
> 
> I bet GFV will for $120+ per point through Disney. And I bet it'll be worth it!



I'm hoping there are model villas to tour this summer.


----------



## Native NYer

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Mini birthday update. Today Michael booked the Disneyland Hotel for me for the night we arrive to California. He knew I'd want to wake up to the magic. I am so excited  I haven't stayed at the DLH since 2005. The rooms have since been refurbed. He was able to manage using banked and current points.   This is going to be a birthday for the books. I feel very very blessed.
> 
> Joshua is also making me a mega list of the souvenirs to bring him. He wants a cozy cone cup, a vinylmation, and a Club 33 cookie.



That's fantastic!!!  I can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## rentayenta

Sorry about the delay in updating, my Photobucket was giving me mad grief  so I finally just opened a second account. Im super smart like that. Haha!

Our plan for the day was to enjoy AK to the fullest, like we did, and then head to Epcot that evening for an ADR at Rose and Crown, watch Illuminations, and enjoy some F&W. We were also meeting Jenna et al after Rose and Crown as they were going to enjoy the kiosks for dinner. Guess who didnt know that F&W shut down during/after Illuminations? This girl. Not to worry, we still had a blast, we just made some minor...okay major... adjustments. Because I thought F&W stayed open I canceled our Rose and Crown ADR. I know, smoth move numero dos in deciding tonights plans. Thankfully my family is never 100% aware of anything I've got planned so they don't know if I've messed up. 

Earlier I had text Cynthia and we were going to get the chance to meet up tonight. I was really looking forward to meeting her because between here and FB, I felt I already knew here.  

After AK, we went back to the THV. I made some grilled cheese, cut up fruit, and chips. We wanted to get back to WS by 8:30 in time to squeeze in a decent spot to watch Illuminations and then snack our butts off. A little later than planned we left the THV and arrived at Epcot with about 20 minutes before the show.  We only snacked a little at the THV as I was sure we'd have many kiosk options to indulge in. Not so much. 

I grabbed a spot for Illuminations with Joshus while the others doddled along. The girls wanted to check out the store right as you enter WS so Michael took them in there. I text: good luck finding us suckers.  Joshua will always stay with me, he's the best vacation partner. From fireworks to parades to pool time, he's always happy to do whatever I suggest. He's the best one. No really.  

We grabbed an easy close spot for Illuminations. There were a few trees in our view but for 10 minutes before showtime, I thought we did great! Plus we weren't smashed into other people at all. 

As usual, the photos are a mix of camera and iPhone but mostly camera where Michael was standing which was a good 20 feet back from me and the kids.

Waiting for Illuminations. Cleary the girls found us:






Our view:






My buddy. Loves that hat:






Waiting for the show:






Illuminations:














































My view was much better than his. 

*Cont. in next post...*​


----------



## rentayenta

After Illuminations we were heading to La Cava to meet Cynthia and her friend along with Jenna and Nate while all of the kids rode in Mexico.  It was a walk on. 

Now forgive me here but it had been a long day and I dont remember the names of the margaritas.  What I do recall is how sweet Cynthia and her friend were along with my sweet hubby buying everyone their drinks and taking a few photos for me. 
















Because the kids did not want to stay in Mexico we took our drinks to go and were in search of some grub. 






From left: me, Cynthia, Pat, and Jenna.  to the DIS for helping me meet some truly amazing women that have fostered into great friendships. 

As we strolled we realized quickly that all the kiosks were closed with a capital and bold *C*. Knowing not a lot would be open, almost all of us liked Morroco, and it was close we opted for their CS. It wasn't very busy so not only did we get some delicious food we also got some fun entertainment from the staff. Had the kiosks been open we never wouldnt have been able experience this. I swear, when at Disney, it always turns out better than I could hope. 

Like they were just waiting for us to have some fun:


























Michael getting in on the action:






Nate ordering, note him wearing Joshuas Yeti hat. Best. Buy. Ever. 






Shwarma platter:











Emma wasn't thrilled with the food options here so Jenna took her to China to grab something. 

By the time we ate and Jenna returned it was late and we were all tired. We chatted a little more and then bid our farewells. Although it didn't go according to plan it was a fun meet and we had a good time. 

Of course my girls couldnt resist the phone booth with their love of One Direction and all. Their CD cover has a booth on this like it. 






Happily locked in:







Our plans for the next included:
- a day relaxing at the High Rocks Springs pool, you all know by now how I love my pool time
- a possible DIS meet with Cynthias friends at Rose and Crown in Epcot at 1:30
- Michael to grill tri tip for the 11 of us 
- MNSSHP

We got back to the villa without any issues and everyone got ready for bed. I did take the two tri tips out to thaw. 


To be continued......​


----------



## disney ny

I am so enjoying your report.  You have a beautiful family and it looks like you all had such a wonderful time and enjoyed being together.  I hope someday my kids will be well behaved and normal......right now my four year old is making me fear things will never get better.


----------



## rentayenta

disney ny said:


> I am so enjoying your report.  You have a beautiful family and it looks like you all had such a wonderful time and enjoyed being together.  I hope someday my kids will be well behaved and normal......right now my four year old is making me fear things will never get better.





  Mine are only normal at Disney, that's why I love it.  But seriously, I was talking to my good friend last night and I think the toddler years were by far the most difficult in terms of my emotions. They're too young to really reason with so it was frustrating for me as a parent. I promise it gets better. My kids had their share of Disney melt downs as toddlers. I remember one at Disneyland where DS lost it right before the fireworks.  ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great update.  Love the fireworks and the last minute replanning option!!  Those drinks at the Cave are potent.

Looks like a great time at Morocco.


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:


> So true on the first and yeah on the second.
> 
> 
> 
> So true part deux.  I live in a sunny city that has suddenly become VERY gloomy.  So strange. I too need the sun. It was sunny all week after weeks of gloom and it's like you wanted to smile simply for a blue sky.   Actually the smile came and then the realization!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm a stranger - but I'm so very sorry.




Its so true. The lack of sun now here, going on Day 10 I think is insane. I need some sunshine!  At this point, I'll stop complaining about the cold if I can get a sunny day.​



kaoden39 said:


> I am going to go over there now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jenny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> We had the first beautiful and warm day here in a while today. It did a lot to improve my mood.




Glad you got a little sunshine. Its amazing what it can do for the soul. ​


Native NYer said:


> I'm hoping there are model villas to tour this summer.




That'd be awesome! Do they have an opening date?​


Native NYer said:


> That's fantastic!!!  I can't wait to see your photos.




I'm so excited. I've been googling pictures and sending them to my friend daily. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> Great update.  Love the fireworks and the last minute replanning option!!  Those drinks at the Cave are potent.
> 
> Looks like a great time at Morocco.




Their drinks are potent. It was my first time there. If the kiosks would have been open we would have sent the kids on their way and stayed for another drink. 

Morocco was a blast. I love when everyone gets into the fun. ​


----------



## Goofyluver

So, I've leaving this update with the following:

I want a shwarma platter, and I want to dance with Moroccans?


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> So, I've leaving this update with the following:
> 
> I want a shwarma platter, and I want to dance with Moroccans?





It was pretty cool.  I had never read about it in any report before so it was a fun surprise. I like when people enjoy their jobs. Morocco remains my favorite country in Epcot. The platter was delicious. The hummus was outstanding. As were the greens but I can't remember the name. The whole plate was delicious and HUGE and around $12; total bargain. I had the lamb. 

I found it on allears:

Shawarma Platters - served with side of Hummus, Tabouleh and a Tangierine Couscous Salad with fresh Moroccan bread
Chicken & Lamb Combo $13.99
Chicken $11.99
Lamb $12.99​


----------



## podsnel

Glad you went for the Scwarma platter- it is really nice!

I never understand why they have to close all that F&W stuff down at 9, but I guess they don't think there would be enough peeps there for it or they want to kick all the boozers out! 

I was able to book GCV this am- but I still need to do one more day with my Boardwalk pts (different use year- can't combine them for an August vacation because you can't transfer borrowed points and BWV has an Oct UY. My BCV and AKV are June). So the profound and nutty stress I went through this am I will get to repeat on Friday morning- SUPER!!   At least it's only for one night- so if I don't get it, we can just move or leave CA a day early.  

5 more days til Mexico!


----------



## rentayenta

podsnel said:


> Glad you went for the Scwarma platter- it is really nice!
> 
> I never understand why they have to close all that F&W stuff down at 9, but I guess they don't think there would be enough peeps there for it or they want to kick all the boozers out!
> 
> I was able to book GCV this am- but I still need to do one more day with my Boardwalk pts (different use year- can't combine them for an August vacation because you can't transfer borrowed points and BWV has an Oct UY. My BCV and AKV are June). So the profound and nutty stress I went through this am I will get to repeat on Friday morning- SUPER!!   At least it's only for one night- so if I don't get it, we can just move or leave CA a day early.
> 
> 5 more days til Mexico!





I'm glad you got your GCV villa.  Did you get a Studio or one bedroom? Are all 5 of you going? I will cross my fingers for you on Friday morning and send major pixie dust! 

Your resort looks gorgeous in Mexico.  I'm super envious. This has been the worst winter that I can recall in the 20 we've been here. Can't wait to read all about it. 
​


----------



## franandaj

Great update.  Sorry you didn't realize that the Kiosks shut down for EMH.  I don't understand why either, but it's a drag.

La Cava looks like so much fun.  I was telling Fran about it last night and she said we'll have to go there for a drink and a snack this trip!  

Did anyone in your party have the Cucumber Margarita?  I think that's one of the things that sealed it for her and that she loves margaritas.

Ellen - good score on the VGC!  I hope you get your last day!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Great update.  Sorry you didn't realize that the Kiosks shut down for EMH.  I don't understand why either, but it's a drag.
> 
> La Cava looks like so much fun.  I was telling Fran about it last night and she said we'll have to go there for a drink and a snack this trip!
> 
> Did anyone in your party have the Cucumber Margarita?  I think that's one of the things that sealed it for her and that she loves margaritas.
> 
> Ellen - good score on the VGC!  I hope you get your last day!





I don't know if anyone had the cucumber but do remember mine was blood orange...I'll go to allears and see if I can recall any of the names....nope, they don't have the names listed. I wish we could have stayed longer. Darn kids always wanting to eat and stuff. 

It was a drag but we made the best of it and ended up having a great time. It was nice to be able to sit and chat. Poor Cynthia got a large dose of me and my family. A girls' trip is definitely in order. 

And I forgot to ask: *are you packed???*​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Sorry about the delay in updating, my Photobucket was giving me mad grief  so I finally just opened a second account. Im super smart like that. Haha!



Ugh, I bit the bullet a few years ago and upgraded to pro and honestly, I never have issues any more.  I've had a few lately with their new site design but that's just been with organizing, not uploads etc like I used to.  2 accounts would make me nutty.



rentayenta said:


> Earlier I had text Cynthia and we were going to get the chance to meet up tonight. I was really looking forward to meeting her because between here and FB, I felt I already knew here.



Ditto!   and nice view YOU had for the fireworks! 



rentayenta said:


> After Illuminations we were heading to La Cava to meet Cynthia and her friend along with Jenna and Nate while all of the kids rode in Mexico.  It was a walk on.
> 
> Now forgive me here but it had been a long day and I dont remember the names of the margaritas.  What I do recall is how sweet Cynthia and her friend were along with my sweet hubby buying everyone their drinks and taking a few photos for me.



Very sweet!  That was a nice surprise and treat, thank you again Michael!

I had the classic and remembered being surprised it came in the large cup as last time it had been made in a shaker and poured into a martini glass.  Apparently because it was food and wine, everything was being served in the large "to go" cups.  Worked for me!  YUM!



rentayenta said:


> From left: me, Cynthia, Pat, and Jenna.  to the DIS for helping me meet some truly amazing women that have fostered into great friendships.



It is such a wonderful thing!



rentayenta said:


> As we strolled we realized quickly that all the kiosks were closed with a capital and bold *C*. Knowing not a lot would be open, almost all of us liked Morroco, and it was close we opted for their CS. It wasn't very busy so not only did we get some delicious food we also got some fun entertainment from the staff. Had the kiosks been open we never wouldnt have been able experience this. I swear, when at Disney, it always turns out better than I could hope.
> 
> Like they were just waiting for us to have some fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael getting in on the action:



Oh my goodness it was such a spontaneous and fun thing, so entertaining and just a riot!



rentayenta said:


> Emma wasn't thrilled with the food options here so Jenna took her to China to grab something.
> 
> By the time we ate and Jenna returned it was late and we were all tired. We chatted a little more and then bid our farewells. Although it didn't go according to plan it was a fun meet and we had a good time.



Poor Emma, she just wanted to go to America, and they were closed.  I felt so bad for her.

We did do one more thing on the way out   Pat said goodbye before the UK as she was headed back to the BC and my plan was to walk out with you guys who were planning to hit Soarin' and head back to the VWL.  However my plan didn't go according to plan as I was persuaded otherwise , and we all hit Soarin' taking up, if memory serves the entire front row.  Then as we walked back I saw my bus (had yours just pulled out?) and I RAN to catch it.  Sorry if my goodbye was rushed, I was happy to not have just missed it, WL seems forever and a day away from Epcot.  It isn't but at that hour I was ready for bed, super long and fun day.  I had so much fun with your family (Jenna's too!), thanks for letting me tag along it was really fun.  Your kids are absolutely adorable.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> And I forgot to ask: *are you packed???*​



You keep asking me that!!!!!!!!!! No! And not even close! I know I'm going to be doing it all the day before.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:
			
		

> Ugh, I bit the bullet a few years ago and upgraded to pro and honestly, I never have issues any more.  I've had a few lately with their new site design but that's just been with organizing, not uploads etc like I used to.  2 accounts would make me nutty.
> 
> Ditto!   and nice view YOU had for the fireworks!
> 
> Very sweet!  That was a nice surprise and treat, thank you again Michael!
> 
> I had the classic and remembered being surprised it came in the large cup as last time it had been made in a shaker and poured into a martini glass.  Apparently because it was food and wine, everything was being served in the large "to go" cups.  Worked for me!  YUM!
> 
> It is such a wonderful thing!
> 
> Oh my goodness it was such a spontaneous and fun thing, so entertaining and just a riot!
> 
> Poor Emma, she just wanted to go to America, and they were closed.  I felt so bad for her.
> 
> We did do one more thing on the way out   Pat said goodbye before the UK as she was headed back to the BC and my plan was to walk out with you guys who were planning to hit Soarin' and head back to the VWL.  However my plan didn't go according to plan as I was persuaded otherwise , and we all hit Soarin' taking up, if memory serves the entire front row.  Then as we walked back I saw my bus (had yours just pulled out?) and I RAN to catch it.  Sorry if my goodbye was rushed, I was happy to not have just missed it, WL seems forever and a day away from Epcot.  It isn't but at that hour I was ready for bed, super long and fun day.  I had so much fun with your family (Jenna's too!), thanks for letting me tag along it was really fun.  Your kids are absolutely adorable.



I knew we went in Soarin' and asked Joshua when I was writing the update and he said no. That's what I get for asking an 11 y/o for details. And I swear Emma wanted China? I'm losing it. Blame my 15+ days of parenting alone. Holy baby brain.  

 We took up the first row. We're first row freaks. I don't like dangling feet.  

Do you remember the other flavors of margaritas that we ordered? At least I got Morocco correct.   I'd never been to La Cava and didn't know the drinks come in smaller glasses. Score!  

I knew we didn't scare you too badly as we met up again- spoiler- but all 5 Sheets at a time can be a lot. It was so good to meet up. One of these days I'm going to tag along on one if your DIS girls' trips. You looked relaxed and free. I did not. Lol!​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> You keep asking me that!!!!!!!!!! No! And not even close! I know I'm going to be doing it all the day before.



 Thats why I keep asking. Just wondering if you've unpacked too.  I'm so happy your trip is happening! Single digits are so much fun.

Anymore fun changes from the airlines? That's always the most stressful part for me.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I knew we went in Soarin' and asked Joshua when I was writing the update and he said no. That's what I get for asking an 11 y/o for details. And I swear Emma wanted China? I'm losing it. Blame my 15+ days of parenting alone. Holy baby brain.



I hear you there.  Evan and Eric were convinced they went into the ocean in Nassau and it took a bunch of chatting for them to go oh yeah...that was Vero.  Poor baby wanted America.  I think they ended up having to go all the way to Fountainview to find something open?  Yikes, not sure, that's a Jenna question for sure.



rentayenta said:


> Do you remember the other flavors of margaritas that we ordered? At least I got Morocco correct.   I'd never been to La Cava and didn't know the drinks come in smaller glasses. Score!



Well the drink isn't smaller  but you can get them shaken and poured versus on the rocks for some of them although I don't know which ones.  I know someone had blood orange and no, no clue on the rest lol!  Cucumber?  Jalepeno?  Basil?  I know they have all of those...

I'm no help am I? 



rentayenta said:


> I knew we didn't scare you too badly as we met up again- spoiler- but all 5 Sheets at a time can be a lot. It was so good to meet up. One of these days I'm going to tag along on one if your DIS girls' trips. You looked relaxed and free. I did not. Lol!



Oh please!  We have four kids remember?  We'd probably scar you!    And I'm the oldest of 6.  Tag along, bring Jenna!!  Next one looks to be May of 2014....Flower and Garden   A girls trip is much more relaxing though, no doubt.  Just wait, next New Years I will be a train wreck.  5 teenage boys.  In one villa.  I'll need to turn the villa into a Ditch just to survive.  Heck just the planning right now is a bit  but I'm trying to roll with it and not stress as I wait for the 11m day to come and decide whether to "walk" or not.


----------



## Goofyluver

franandaj said:


> Great update.  Sorry you didn't realize that the Kiosks shut down for EMH.  I don't understand why either, but it's a drag.
> 
> La Cava looks like so much fun.  I was telling Fran about it last night and she said we'll have to go there for a drink and a snack this trip!
> 
> Did anyone in your party have the Cucumber Margarita?  I think that's one of the things that sealed it for her and that she loves margaritas.
> 
> Ellen - good score on the VGC!  I hope you get your last day!



We've had the Cucumber.  Honestly, it was pretty forgettable.  I loved the blood orange and the avocado, though.  They were divine!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I hear you there.  Evan and Eric were convinced they went into the ocean in Nassau and it took a bunch of chatting for them to go oh yeah...that was Vero.  Poor baby wanted America.  I think they ended up having to go all the way to Fountainview to find something open?  Yikes, not sure, that's a Jenna question for sure.




I think my margarita was strong because I don't remember anything about America.   

Kids are funny. You did the hotel in Nassau right? Joshua swore we went straight back but now I totally remember your bus showing up after Soarin' and you high tailing it out of there. I get by with a little from my friends. ​




> Well the drink isn't smaller  but you can get them shaken and poured versus on the rocks for some of them although I don't know which ones.  I know someone had blood orange and no, no clue on the rest lol!  Cucumber?  Jalepeno?  Basil?  I know they have all of those...
> 
> I'm no help am I?




I swear someone got jalapeño, maybe Michael?  Next time I'm there, I'm staying for two and relaxing. It's funny no matter how many trips we take to WDW, we learn so much about what to do more or less of, what to try, do better, skip altogether etc....​




> Oh please!  We have four kids remember?  We'd probably scar you!    And I'm the oldest of 6.  Tag along, bring Jenna!!  Next one looks to be May of 2014....Flower and Garden   A girls trip is much more relaxing though, no doubt.  Just wait, next New Years I will be a train wreck.  5 teenage boys.  In one villa.  I'll need to turn the villa into a Ditch just to survive.  Heck just the planning right now is a bit  but I'm trying to roll with it and not stress as I wait for the 11m day to come and decide whether to "walk" or not.




What are you trying to decide about the 11th month? Walk the reservation? Is it longer than 7 nights? Are you moving resorts? And 5 teenage boys?  Are you doing a GV? 

May of 2014? Do you have dates already? Crazy that we are all planning that far out isn't it? Or is it? 

Our summer anniversary plans are all whacked out now. Our plan was to do 12 days somewhere over the summer. I want August, when its more $$$ but the kids are out of school and Michael wants September when it's less $$$ and the kids are in school. I told him there is _no way_ we can leave the kids for 2 weeks during school with all of their dance and soccer even with Gabby driving. *Impossible* Add the fact that I'm at about at my wits end with this whole Utah/freezing/winter thing. So I think we're going to celebrate our anniversary in January by going somewhere warm. Now that still leaves the issue of school and rides but it gives me a break during the winter and it'll be for a week not 12 days. I've got so many ideas, its making me crazy. ​


Goofyluver said:


> We've had the Cucumber.  Honestly, it was pretty forgettable.  I loved the blood orange and the avocado, though.  They were divine!




I loved the blood orange. I recall an avocado on the menu. I've had pineapple and cilantro elsewhere and it was so good.  Now I want a margarita and it's 6 am.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I think my margarita was strong because I don't remember anything about America.



You may have been tied up with kids ordering food too, and we were kind of split up at what 2-3 tables?



rentayenta said:


> Kids are funny. You did the hotel in Nassau right? Joshua swore we went straight back but now I totally remember your bus showing up after Soarin' and you high tailing it out of there. I get by with a little from my friends.



I did, I ran for that bus!  Too funny, I found out later that Mary Ellen woke at midnight thought about whether she should be worried I wasn't back yet and then apparently decided I was a big girl and went back to sleep.  I got back by 12:30 I think.  Yep, hotel in Nassau and both boys wouldn't go in the Ocean..."it stings my skin"

Yeah and you wonder why we aren't taking you to Hawaii?  It's funny, they spend SO much time in the lake here it's like they have zero tolerance for the ocean. Which I get if it was going into Puget Sound but in FL?  Funny how a change of venue can change that though....reality is I'm sure they'd love Aulani.  Maybe someday.



rentayenta said:


> I swear someone got jalapeño, maybe Michael?  Next time I'm there, I'm staying for two and relaxing. It's funny no matter how many trips we take to WDW, we learn so much about what to do more or less of, what to try, do better, skip altogether etc....



Could be.  I know Mary Ellen loves the jalapeño I have no desire to even try it!



rentayenta said:


> What are you trying to decide about the 11th month? Walk the reservation? Is it longer than 7 nights? Are you moving resorts? And 5 teenage boys?  Are you doing a GV?



The plan, the HOPE is for the following

12/29-1/4 BWV, 2B Boardwalk View
1/4-1/7 THV

Rooming is a little TBD but will most likely be

at the BW: 

Master: Jeff and I.
Studio (BWV only has lockoffs, kind of a bummer) all 5 boys (one air mattress)
Living Room : My sister and maybe ex SIL (they'd share the pullout if so).  OR her youngest who is a bit of a mama's boy still, might stay out there with her.

I'm a fan of locking them all in one room, with their own bathroom and fridge and microwave and a nice full kitchen/LR between me and them.  Or really Jeff and them!  

2 Cash rooms booked separately, right now the top contender is Swolphin for my Mom/Dad and then other sister/BIL.  Their dates will probably be slightly different.

THV...haven't figured out that part yet.  Not sure if everyone will be along for all 9 days so I'll worry about that part once we have dates. Inclination is the boys get the other 2 bedrooms and sister takes LR again.  I really don't want the kids in my living space!

There are some wildcards.  ExSIL and or my brother may or may not go (parents of one of the boys, if not nephew is just traveling with us).  My sister who would maybe share that bed with ExSIL (who we adore) has a new BF who has 2 girls and honestly it wouldn't surprise me if another cash room with that group happened.

But all I need to worry about right now is getting our villa at 11m.  Which is incredibly stressful!

I'd love to do a GV.  Definitely nowhere near enough points for that, especially at that time of year.  And honestly other than the big kitchen and much better dining layout, it really doesn't help the sleeping situation much given the bedroom layout.  Adult couples really don't want to share rooms.  I had originally considered trying to switch to one at OKW at 7m (could swing that) but have been told that's a total pipe dream for NYE. Plus everyone else wanted RBV and THV more. So I have to decide whether or not to try and walk the BWV ressie (not really worried about the THV with those dates).  

Here are my options.

*1.  Walk each day, starting this sat on the 26th. * Book online on the 26th and then call at 9am on the 27, 28 and 29 to modify.

Pro:  Locks up our start date (29th) as early as we can.  
Con:  Can't book actual NYE until the 28th due to the high points and lose the hour online advantage.

*2.  Walk by just one day, starting on the 28th and booking online which gets us through NYE and NYD.  *Call the next day to modify.

Pro:  Locks up through NYE/NYD
Con: NYE might be gone by then.  Locking up the days before may, or may not help me with that, so impossible to know!

*3.  Do nothing, book all online on the 29th.  Pray.*

Here is the reality.  We are trying for the Sunday check in which of course is hugely popular.  The Sunday before ours (22nd) had it's 11m date yesterday.  *ALL room views for a 2B on the 22nd are gone*, some were gone before the yesterday, like 1-3 days prior!  Boardwalk and Standard are *gone for the 23rd* and were within the first 1-2 hours.  As it's 5am PST to try, I wasn't online right then but think I need to be for the rest of the week to really track.  Which sucks! In comparison, not one night is gone for THV.

I have to decide if trying to lock up my first (and then 2nd) night is worth potentially losing the 1 hour online advantage for the first day I could book through NYE and if so, I'll be online at 5am on Sat, on the phone at 6am sun, mon and tues until this is done.  Not to mention god only knows how long it takes to get a live rep at 9am EST, do people robo dial starting a few minutes early or what? 

Very stressed out about it and don't even know what to do if I can't get it.  Do I book Pool/garden for the whole thing assuming I can get it and waitlist?  Do I take a split view reservation and waitlist the nights I didn't get for BW view (which Jeff REALLY REALLY wants) or ???



What if I can't get NYE at all at BWV even at 11m?



rentayenta said:


> May of 2014? Do you have dates already? Crazy that we are all planning that far out isn't it? Or is it?



We do actually, I'll have to look and see what they are but we've got a 1-2 range in our sights, later part of the month.  It is crazy, and good, and crazy.



rentayenta said:


> Our summer anniversary plans are all whacked out now. Our plan was to do 12 days somewhere over the summer. I want August, when its more $$$ but the kids are out of school and Michael wants September when it's less $$$ and the kids are in school. I told him there is _no way_ we can leave the kids for 2 weeks during school with all of their dance and soccer even with Gabby driving. *Impossible* Add the fact that I'm at about at my wits end with this whole Utah/freezing/winter thing. So I think we're going to celebrate our anniversary in January by going somewhere warm. Now that still leaves the issue of school and rides but it gives me a break during the winter and it'll be for a week not 12 days. I've got so many ideas, its making me crazy.



I hear you, though in some ways it is easier for people to watch your kids during the school year and then to try to keep them (or at least mine) entertained if there is a ton of down time like summer.  But the logistics to try and get anyone else to cover is a nightmare.  The E's are probably just going to miss somethings while we are in Hawaii to minimize it but even then, what would be "quiet" to us will be exhausting to my folks.

I think Sept is hard as school has just started, Oct a little easier if you are going to do it during school but Jan/Feb for getting out of dodge...just lovely!  I'd LOVE to be going somewhere warm next month, we were just whinging about it last night even though we do have something on the books it's still 4 months away.


----------



## eandesmom

ok, per Pat, she had the cucumber 






and I used my dining app to see what was open and that's how we ended up in Morocco 



Funny part of this picture is I have a picture (just posted on the F&W Gaston TR) of me taking a picture of my drink, that shows her taking this picture.  So funny to see the exact same thing from different viewpoints.  I did totally steal some of your pictures for my update as they came out better


----------



## kaoden39

Hey guys!

I wanted to spread the news. It may not be cancer with Scotty. The Dr told him today that if it is cancer it is very treatable.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> I wanted to spread the news. It may not be cancer with Scotty. The Dr told him today that if it is cancer it is very treatable.



This is AWESOME news Michele!  I bet you're feeling some sense of relief.​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:
			
		

> ok, per Pat, she had the cucumber
> 
> and I used my dining app to see what was open and that's how we ended up in Morocco
> 
> 
> 
> Funny part of this picture is I have a picture (just posted on the F&W Gaston TR) of me taking a picture of my drink, that shows her taking this picture.  So funny to see the exact same thing from different viewpoints.  I did totally steal some of your pictures for my update as they came out better



I'm glad I've got you and Pat to recall the details!  

And now I recall you using your app. You stole my pics?  Steal away.​


----------



## eandesmom

kaoden39 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I wanted to spread the news. It may not be cancer with Scotty. The Dr told him today that if it is cancer it is very treatable.



  great news!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I wanted to spread the news. It may not be cancer with Scotty. The Dr told him today that if it is cancer it is very treatable.



Congratulations!  Such great news.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> You may have been tied up with kids ordering food too, and we were kind of split up at what 2-3 tables?




Story. Of. My. Life. ​




> I did, I ran for that bus!  Too funny, I found out later that Mary Ellen woke at midnight thought about whether she should be worried I wasn't back yet and then apparently decided I was a big girl and went back to sleep.  I got back by 12:30 I think.  Yep, hotel in Nassau and both boys wouldn't go in the Ocean..."it stings my skin"




Was the water super salty? Why did it burn?​


> Yeah and you wonder why we aren't taking you to Hawaii?  It's funny, they spend SO much time in the lake here it's like they have zero tolerance for the ocean. Which I get if it was going into Puget Sound but in FL?  Funny how a change of venue can change that though....reality is I'm sure they'd love Aulani.  Maybe someday.




 Exactly! I'm surprised too they don't like the ocean, is it maybe the waves?​




> Could be.  I know Mary Ellen loves the jalapeño I have no desire to even try it!




I had a pineapple jalapeño one here and it was amazing.  The sweet with the hot and salty, winning combo.​




> The plan, the HOPE is for the following
> 
> 12/29-1/4 BWV, 2B Boardwalk View
> 1/4-1/7 THV
> 
> Rooming is a little TBD but will most likely be
> 
> at the BW:
> 
> Master: Jeff and I.
> Studio (BWV only has lockoffs, kind of a bummer) all 5 boys (one air mattress)
> Living Room : My sister and maybe ex SIL (they'd share the pullout if so).  OR her youngest who is a bit of a mama's boy still, might stay out there with her.
> 
> I'm a fan of locking them all in one room, with their own bathroom and fridge and microwave and a nice full kitchen/LR between me and them.  Or really Jeff and them!




Lockoffs are totally the way to go with guests I think. That way they've got their own little space too thats maybe a little more convenient than always using the big fridge especially at night if you're using the pull out too.​


> 2 Cash rooms booked separately, right now the top contender is Swolphin for my Mom/Dad and then other sister/BIL.  Their dates will probably be slightly different.




I have read a ton of great things about the Swalphin. I think it's a great choice.​


> THV...haven't figured out that part yet.  Not sure if everyone will be along for all 9 days so I'll worry about that part once we have dates. Inclination is the boys get the other 2 bedrooms and sister takes LR again.  I really don't want the kids in my living space!



The second bedroom has 2 queens. How old are all of the 5 boys?​



> There are some wildcards.  ExSIL and or my brother may or may not go (parents of one of the boys, if not nephew is just traveling with us).  My sister who would maybe share that bed with ExSIL (who we adore) has a new BF who has 2 girls and honestly it wouldn't surprise me if another cash room with that group happened.
> 
> But all I need to worry about right now is getting our villa at 11m.  Which is incredibly stressful!




I am sure it's super stressful.  You've the home court advantage though. Even over NYE, I think you'll be okay.

If they're booking their own cash room then that's good, less stress for you other than ADRs. How many does that make for dinner? ​


> I'd love to do a GV.  Definitely nowhere near enough points for that, especially at that time of year.  And honestly other than the big kitchen and much better dining layout, it really doesn't help the sleeping situation much given the bedroom layout.  Adult couples really don't want to share rooms.  I had originally considered trying to switch to one at OKW at 7m (could swing that) but have been told that's a total pipe dream for NYE. Plus everyone else wanted RBV and THV more. So I have to decide whether or not to try and walk the BWV ressie (not really worried about the THV with those dates).



What if they used the cash that they are using towards room towards a GV? OKW GVs are amazing! We stayed with Jenna and family there for 5 nights and it was incredible. We had beds that weren't touched. It's worth calling on. ​


> Here are my options.
> 
> *1.  Walk each day, starting this sat on the 26th. * Book online on the 26th and then call at 9am on the 27, 28 and 29 to modify.
> 
> Pro:  Locks up our start date (29th) as early as we can.
> Con:  Can't book actual NYE until the 28th due to the high points and lose the hour online advantage.
> 
> *2.  Walk by just one day, starting on the 28th and booking online which gets us through NYE and NYD.  *Call the next day to modify.
> 
> Pro:  Locks up through NYE/NYD
> Con: NYE might be gone by then.  Locking up the days before may, or may not help me with that, so impossible to know!
> 
> *3.  Do nothing, book all online on the 29th.  Pray.*
> 
> Here is the reality.  We are trying for the Sunday check in which of course is hugely popular.  The Sunday before ours (22nd) had it's 11m date yesterday.  *ALL room views for a 2B on the 22nd are gone*, some were gone before the yesterday, like 1-3 days prior!  Boardwalk and Standard are *gone for the 23rd* and were within the first 1-2 hours.  As it's 5am PST to try, I wasn't online right then but think I need to be for the rest of the week to really track.  Which sucks! In comparison, not one night is gone for THV.



  Those options are making me nervous and it's not my trip. Wishing some super strong pixie dust your way!   

The THV didn't book up for our trip until about 9 months before. Of course I checked daily to feel extra cool that we got it at 11 months. ​



> I have to decide if trying to lock up my first (and then 2nd) night is worth potentially losing the 1 hour online advantage for the first day I could book through NYE and if so, I'll be online at 5am on Sat, on the phone at 6am sun, mon and tues until this is done.  Not to mention god only knows how long it takes to get a live rep at 9am EST, do people robo dial starting a few minutes early or what?



Was today the Saturday? Did you get it? What did you do?​


> Very stressed out about it and don't even know what to do if I can't get it.  Do I book Pool/garden for the whole thing assuming I can get it and waitlist?  Do I take a split view reservation and waitlist the nights I didn't get for BW view (which Jeff REALLY REALLY wants) or ???
> 
> 
> 
> What if I can't get NYE at all at BWV even at 11m?




You will. How can you not get it on the day of the 11 month? I think you'll be okay. Now if you don't get it I'd go for any view you can get and wait list the entire stay. I guess it depends on the dynamics of the party on whether I'd want to move with a group that size. We went from the OKW to AKV with Jenna and it went fine but it's a lot of work making sure everyone is ready. If you do decide to move, I'd just set your bar at an 11 am check out and not get your hopes up for any sort of park time that morning.​




> We do actually, I'll have to look and see what they are but we've got a 1-2 range in our sights, later part of the month.  It is crazy, and good, and crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you, though in some ways it is easier for people to watch your kids during the school year and then to try to keep them (or at least mine) entertained if there is a ton of down time like summer.  But the logistics to try and get anyone else to cover is a nightmare.  The E's are probably just going to miss somethings while we are in Hawaii to minimize it but even then, what would be "quiet" to us will be exhausting to my folks.
> 
> I think Sept is hard as school has just started, Oct a little easier if you are going to do it during school but Jan/Feb for getting out of dodge...just lovely!  I'd LOVE to be going somewhere warm next month, we were just whinging about it last night even though we do have something on the books it's still 4 months away.




I hear ya. I literally haven't seen the sun in 2 weeks. I'm empathetic to Jack Nicholson's character in the shining.  Seriously. 

I'm opting out of taking the kids during school. It's just too hard.  I miss the days of being able to blow it off. 

You know this but Joshua wants to do Disneyland for his bar mitzvah trip. He wants part Disney/part beach.  My crazy kids will swim in the ocean in December.  Right now, this would be our ideal plan:

12/21 (Chloe's birthday): drive to Vegas, stay the night
12/22-12/27: GCV and Disneyland/DCA
12/27-12/29: my friend's house, do the whole HB, SB, shopping thing
12/29: drive to vegas, stay the night
12/30: home to Utah​


----------



## DrMomof3

I've gotten myself so far behind that I'm never going to catch up so I'm just going to jump back in!
We're booked in a Treehouse in August so I need to go back and review your experience.  It'll be the 5 of us + my nanny and now my step-dad since he's pretty miserable since my mother just passed away unexpectedly.  I'm going to try to do a better job of keeping up and updating my own stuff!

Amanda


----------



## dvc at last !

kaoden39 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I wanted to spread the news. It may not be cancer with Scotty. The Dr told him today that if it is cancer it is very treatable.



That is great news - good thoughts and prayers  !


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> Because the kids did not want to stay in Mexico we took our drinks to go and were in search of some grub.



Drinks and bright smiles.  Lovely.


----------



## lisaviolet

kaoden39 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I wanted to spread the news. It may not be cancer with Scotty. The Dr told him today that if it is cancer it is very treatable.



Very happy to see your post.  Once again - a stranger but sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> I've gotten myself so far behind that I'm never going to catch up so I'm just going to jump back in!
> We're booked in a Treehouse in August so I need to go back and review your experience.  It'll be the 5 of us + my nanny and now my step-dad since he's pretty miserable since my mother just passed away unexpectedly.  I'm going to try to do a better job of keeping up and updating my own stuff!
> 
> Amanda




I'm so sorry for your loss.  Hope you're doing okay. 



I'm not sure if I'm more envious over the nanny or the THV.  I loved the THV, we all did. We'd stay there again in a minute and I'm sure we will. Tell me about your plans. I'm happy to answer any questions.​





lisaviolet said:


> Drinks and bright smiles.  Lovely.




 It's always great meeting up with new and old friends.​


----------



## DrMomof3

rentayenta said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry for your loss.  Hope you're doing okay.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm more envious over the nanny or the THV.  I loved the THV, we all did. We'd stay there again in a minute and I'm sure we will. Tell me about your plans. I'm happy to answer any questions.



Are there any location requests we should make? We're taking the auto train so we'll have a car...
And maybe I won't order quite as much food as you did! 

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> Are there any location requests we should make? We're taking the auto train so we'll have a car...
> And maybe I won't order quite as much food as you did!
> 
> Amanda





We had THV 7018 and it was perfect. We didn't have a car and I don't think we needed one. Not as much food? Why not?  ​


----------



## MEK

I have to say that I am really regretting not staying in the park and hanging out with you guys that night.  I was just - done!  But it looks like you had such a blast and I still love that you guys each got different rites (Cynthia posted you pics in our TR).

Well, I hope really do hope our paths cross again and this time I won't head home because of aching feet (and fatigue).

Your first Illuminations picture is really beautiful!  I want that!  

Looks like you had an awesome night!


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I wanted to spread the news. It may not be cancer with Scotty. The Dr told him today that if it is cancer it is very treatable.



This is awesome news Michele!  thanks for sharing and I'm so glad to hear it!


----------



## DrMomof3

rentayenta said:


> We had THV 7018 and it was perfect. We didn't have a car and I don't think we needed one. Not as much food? Why not?  ​




I loved the pictures of your food! Since we'll have a car, we'll be able to return to a grocery store if we need to buy more.  I tend to buy too many groceries for our trips anyway.

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:
			
		

> I loved the pictures of your food! Since we'll have a car, we'll be able to return to a grocery store if we need to buy more.  I tend to buy too many groceries for our trips anyway.
> 
> Amanda



Having a car will be nice. Do you drive to WDW or rent one when you arrive? 

I bought too much of some stuff and could have used more of others. Live and learn. We didn't go hungry- lol.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> This is AWESOME news Michele!  I bet you're feeling some sense of relief.​





eandesmom said:


> great news!!!!!!!





PrincessInOz said:


> Congratulations!  Such great news.





dvc at last ! said:


> That is great news - good thoughts and prayers  !





lisaviolet said:


> Very happy to see your post.  Once again - a stranger but sending good thoughts your way.





franandaj said:


> This is awesome news Michele!  thanks for sharing and I'm so glad to hear it!




Thank you everyone! It has been a big relief for us all. I am seeing more of the old him. He spent more time on his bicycle than he has in a long time. Of course that led to him almost breaking his wrist. But a not depressed Scotty is a wonderful change.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you everyone! It has been a big relief for us all. I am seeing more of the old him. He spent more time on his bicycle than he has in a long time. Of course that led to him almost breaking his wrist. But a not depressed Scotty is a wonderful change.





I'm so happy for you both.  Such great news.  I'm thinking you need a trip to Disneyland to celebrate!​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I'm so happy for you both.  Such great news.  I'm thinking you need a trip to Disneyland to celebrate!​




Well, we still have the cancer hanging there. But the Dr reassured him that it would be easily treatable. Disneyland is shelved at least for a while. I was offered a job and I need to write up a resume for it. I don't have a lot of work experience in this field but I am hoping because they approached me I have a step up. Any money I earn from that will be ear marked as vacation and luxury money.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Well, we still have the cancer hanging there. But the Dr reassured him that it would be easily treatable. Disneyland is shelved at least for a while. I was offered a job and I need to write up a resume for it. I don't have a lot of work experience in this field but I am hoping because they approached me I have a step up. Any money I earn from that will be ear marked as vacation and luxury money.





A job? Cool!  Doing what? I like the sound of vacation money.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> A job? Cool!  Doing what? I like the sound of vacation money.​




I was approached by goodreads.com where I write book reviews about working for them from home. They are San Francisco based so if I ever need to trek in to the office it isn't too terribly far. They asked if I would be interested in aiding people to use the website and do research and such. I love the idea of telecommuting.


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> I was approached by goodreads.com where I write book reviews about working for them from home. They are San Francisco based so if I ever need to trek in to the office it isn't too terribly far. They asked if I would be interested in aiding people to use the website and do research and such. I love the idea of telecommuting.



Congratulations.  Sounds ideal!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I was approached by goodreads.com where I write book reviews about working for them from home. They are San Francisco based so if I ever need to trek in to the office it isn't too terribly far. They asked if I would be interested in aiding people to use the website and do research and such. I love the idea of telecommuting.




That sounds like a perfect job for you! What a fun opportunity. Sending pixie dust your way. I love this for you. You deserve something that's just for you.  When will you know?​


----------



## kaoden39

PrincessInOz said:


> Congratulations.  Sounds ideal!



Thank you!




rentayenta said:


> That sounds like a perfect job for you! What a fun opportunity. Sending pixie dust your way. I love this for you. You deserve something that's just for you.  When will you know?​




That's what I thought! I appreciate all the pixie dust I can get! I should know in the next week or so.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That's what I thought! I appreciate all the pixie dust I can get! I should know in the next week or so.





I think i sounds like a fabulous opportunity.  Are you doing a Skype interview or going into the city?​


----------



## DrMomof3

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Having a car will be nice. Do you drive to WDW or rent one when you arrive?
> 
> I bought too much of some stuff and could have used more of others. Live and learn. We didn't go hungry- lol.



We're planning to take the auto train for the 1st time. You drive to Washington DC and they load your car onto the Amtrak. I'm getting sleeper compartments for us at night.

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> We're planning to take the auto train for the 1st time. You drive to Washington DC and they load your car onto the Amtrak. I'm getting sleeper compartments for us at night.
> 
> Amanda





That sounds like so much fun Amanda. I can't wait to hear all about it. I've always wanted to do a sleeper car on a train.  Are the kids so excited?​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Was the water super salty? Why did it burn?
> Exactly! I'm surprised too they don't like the ocean, is it maybe the waves?



I think it burned his sunburn...it was Evan who whined about the stinging/burning and he was the one with a burn since he wouldn't wear his rash guard that first full day at Vero. They did like it at Vero, though they got a bit bored but I think it was more that the slide was more interesting than sand and waves.  I really don't know what their issue was in Nassau.  CC is kind of the best of both worlds but that's getting ahead of the TR!



rentayenta said:


> Lockoffs are totally the way to go with guests I think. That way they've got their own little space too thats maybe a little more convenient than always using the big fridge especially at night if you're using the pull out too.



If it were adult guests in it then I'd agree.  We will have all the kids in it so I'd actually prefer 2 dedicated beds than dealing with the couch or them having their own door and the ability to "lock" between ours.    should be interesting.



rentayenta said:


> The second bedroom has 2 queens. How old are all of the 5 boys?



Really?  That's not what is shows on the website.  It shows a queen in the master, queen in the 2nd, bunks in the 3rd and then queen sleeper sofa plus sleeper chair in the main room.  I'm not positive if all kids will be there through the THV nights or not yet.  Hope so for the boys sake but I'm not sure how best to lay it out if they are.  Obviously I'll have 2 kids in bunks and it'd be my preference to stick 3 in the 3nd bedroom but I've been told an air mattress won't fit in either the 2nd or 3rd bedroom which would mean kids in the main area....not my ideal by a long shot.  Do you have pictures of all 3 bedrooms?

The boys will be 12, 13, 14, 14, 15

or, 7th, 9th and 10th grades.



Most are on the small side except for the 15 year old who will probably be 5'9" by then at the rate he is going.  I'll be surprised if anyone else breaks 5'3" or 5'4"  The E's are the 2nd tallest right now at a little over 5'1". Neck and neck though and Eric is going to pass up Evan any day now, which will kill Evan. They are all  pretty darn thin.

Of course if my sisters BF comes with his 2 girls (yes, one of the wild cards) then we will have another 12 and 14 year old in the mix.  I think.  I am not 100% on their exact ages but that's close enough.  





rentayenta said:


> If they're booking their own cash room then that's good, less stress for you other than ADRs. How many does that make for dinner?



Don't really know yet, although we will by ADR time for sure.  Right now it looks like 12, could be as many as 17.



rentayenta said:


> What if they used the cash that they are using towards room towards a GV? OKW GVs are amazing! We stayed with Jenna and family there for 5 nights and it was incredible. We had beds that weren't touched. It's worth calling on.



Looked into it (as well as a ridiculous amount of other options) and it is a LOT less expensive for them to get cash rooms, non villa even if I do get a discount.  My mom even considered buying points  but it just doesn't pencil.



rentayenta said:


> The THV didn't book up for our trip until about 9 months before. Of course I checked daily to feel extra cool that we got it at 11 months.



Yah, THV or anything at SSR hasn't sold out yet, for any dates, including the GV's.  I do think SSR's point values should be more in line with OKW, that does make me a little crabby.  THV runs about a point more per night over the New Years time period than does a Boardwalk View 2b.  That's a bit messed up if you ask me.

Problem with a GV for all the nights is the sleeping configuration just doesn't work out right and I could only do 8 nights, not 9.  I like 9 better!



rentayenta said:


> Was today the Saturday? Did you get it? What did you do?
> 
> You will. How can you not get it on the day of the 11 month? I think you'll be okay. Now if you don't get it I'd go for any view you can get and wait list the entire stay. I guess it depends on the dynamics of the party on whether I'd want to move with a group that size. We went from the OKW to AKV with Jenna and it went fine but it's a lot of work making sure everyone is ready. If you do decide to move, I'd just set your bar at an 11 am check out and not get your hopes up for any sort of park time that morning.



We've done split stays several times.  3 resorts in 2010, 4 this summer (if you count the Dream as a resort)  and I've done it on both girls trips, so that part doesn't worry me.

Honestly if it were up to me, I'd probably just stay at BWV the whole time.  But I have 2 boys who are DYING to sleep in a treehouse.  And especially with their cousins.  So I'm compromising.  I get BWV for New Years with the crowds and the ability to walk home, they get it starting on the 4th when we are in lower crowd dates.  Now I just hope that the cousins will be staying those same dates but the boys have assured me they will be happy with even one night at THV.  Me, I'm not moving for just 1 night!

Believe it or not at 11m it is possible to not get it.  It's only a few room types and categories but today for part of the day both the 28th (which is today's 11m day) and the 29th were gone.  Which means not only could you not book starting today if you tried after the 28th was gone but chances for tomorrow were pretty bad if it was already gone unless someone cancelled.  Same thing happened for the 22nd and then the 25/26th.  Pool view has been wide open except for the 22nd but both standard and boardwalk have been snatched up like hotcakes.  makes sense I guess, it's a very low inventory item, only 22 bw view 2 bedrooms.

I did book on the 26th and have walked it each day since then, so 2x.  One more tomorrow and I'm done but I've locked in NYE and NYD which was my concern with waiting.  I'd likely have been ok to wait until today but there were moments where it really didn't look like the case.



rentayenta said:


> I'm opting out of taking the kids during school. It's just too hard.  I miss the days of being able to blow it off.
> 
> You know this but Joshua wants to do Disneyland for his bar mitzvah trip. He wants part Disney/part beach.  My crazy kids will swim in the ocean in December.  Right now, this would be our ideal plan:
> 
> 12/21 (Chloe's birthday): drive to Vegas, stay the night
> 12/22-12/27: GCV and Disneyland/DCA
> 12/27-12/29: my friend's house, do the whole HB, SB, shopping thing
> 12/29: drive to vegas, stay the night
> 12/30: home to Utah



That sounds like a FUN trip! Are you going to try to rent points or pray at the 7m date?  I am dying to get to DLR/DCA.  Hoping for 2015 but not really sure when beyond that.

Yeah, a couple of days, esp at the start of a semester is one thing but anything more than that and.... not worth it. I'm actually SO happy you posted this, it made me think to check the website and see if next years dates were up.  couldn't find them so called the district.  Turns out they were up,  just only in 1 place and YAY they'd only be missing 2 days.  That works for me!  Hopefully no one ends up with a mean teacher who is giving a test the 21st or 2nd day back after xmas break.

It could happen though.


----------



## DrMomof3

kaoden39 said:


> Well, we still have the cancer hanging there. But the Dr reassured him that it would be easily treatable. Disneyland is shelved at least for a while. I was offered a job and I need to write up a resume for it. I don't have a lot of work experience in this field but I am hoping because they approached me I have a step up. Any money I earn from that will be ear marked as vacation and luxury money.



Glad you got some good news!!!

Amanda


----------



## DrMomof3

rentayenta said:


> That sounds like so much fun Amanda. I can't wait to hear all about it. I've always wanted to do a sleeper car on a train.  Are the kids so excited?​



Kids are excited.  Tom (DH) is less excited. 

Amanda


----------



## dvc at last !

DrMomof3 said:


> We're planning to take the auto train for the 1st time. You drive to Washington DC and they load your car onto the Amtrak. I'm getting sleeper compartments for us at night.
> 
> Amanda



I have thought about this before - daughter lives in DC and many of her friends have done this Amtrak to Florida.  We could drive from here to DC stay
overnite and use Amtrak.  When are you going  ?
Keep us posted.
Taking a train sounds like a fun experience !


----------



## dvc at last !

kaoden39 said:


> I was approached by goodreads.com where I write book reviews about working for them from home. They are San Francisco based so if I ever need to trek in to the office it isn't too terribly far. They asked if I would be interested in aiding people to use the website and do research and such. I love the idea of telecommuting.



Congrats on your job  !
And best of all you love it  !


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I think it burned his sunburn...it was Evan who whined about the stinging/burning and he was the one with a burn since he wouldn't wear his rash guard that first full day at Vero. They did like it at Vero, though they got a bit bored but I think it was more that the slide was more interesting than sand and waves.  I really don't know what their issue was in Nassau.  CC is kind of the best of both worlds but that's getting ahead of the TR!




CC? Castaway Cay? It looks amazing.​




> If it were adult guests in it then I'd agree.  We will have all the kids in it so I'd actually prefer 2 dedicated beds than dealing with the couch or them having their own door and the ability to "lock" between ours.    should be interesting.




It'll be great either way. I'd be more likely to lock them out than the other way around. ​




> Really?  That's not what is shows on the website.  It shows a queen in the master, queen in the 2nd, bunks in the 3rd and then queen sleeper sofa plus sleeper chair in the main room.  I'm not positive if all kids will be there through the THV nights or not yet.  Hope so for the boys sake but I'm not sure how best to lay it out if they are.  Obviously I'll have 2 kids in bunks and it'd be my preference to stick 3 in the 3nd bedroom but I've been told an air mattress won't fit in either the 2nd or 3rd bedroom which would mean kids in the main area....not my ideal by a long shot.  Do you have pictures of all 3 bedrooms?




You're right, I had to check with Gabby. The second bedroom has one queen. I confused it Kidani. ​



> The boys will be 12, 13, 14, 14, 15
> 
> or, 7th, 9th and 10th grades.
> 
> 
> 
> Most are on the small side except for the 15 year old who will probably be 5'9" by then at the rate he is going.  I'll be surprised if anyone else breaks 5'3" or 5'4"  The E's are the 2nd tallest right now at a little over 5'1". Neck and neck though and Eric is going to pass up Evan any day now, which will kill Evan. They are all  pretty darn thin.
> 
> Of course if my sisters BF comes with his 2 girls (yes, one of the wild cards) then we will have another 12 and 14 year old in the mix.  I think.  I am not 100% on their exact ages but that's close enough.




That's a BIG crew! But what fun it's going to be. Those are the best trips. I love when the kids have friends and others to occupy them. ​



> Looked into it (as well as a ridiculous amount of other options) and it is a LOT less expensive for them to get cash rooms, non villa even if I do get a discount.  My mom even considered buying points  but it just doesn't pencil.




She sounds so cute! Would it be cheaper for them to rent points? Whats the cancelation policy on cash reservations? I've seen David's rent for $7 a point last minute. Just brainstorming with you. ​




> Yah, THV or anything at SSR hasn't sold out yet, for any dates, including the GV's.  I do think SSR's point values should be more in line with OKW, that does make me a little crabby.  THV runs about a point more per night over the New Years time period than does a Boardwalk View 2b.  That's a bit messed up if you ask me.
> 
> Problem with a GV for all the nights is the sleeping configuration just doesn't work out right and I could only do 8 nights, not 9.  I like 9 better!




9 is always better than 8!  


I think SSR is nicer than OKW, I can see why the points are a little more especially for the THV. We can disagree. ​




> We've done split stays several times.  3 resorts in 2010, 4 this summer (if you count the Dream as a resort)  and I've done it on both girls trips, so that part doesn't worry me.
> 
> Honestly if it were up to me, I'd probably just stay at BWV the whole time.  But I have 2 boys who are DYING to sleep in a treehouse.  And especially with their cousins.  So I'm compromising.  I get BWV for New Years with the crowds and the ability to walk home, they get it starting on the 4th when we are in lower crowd dates.  Now I just hope that the cousins will be staying those same dates but the boys have assured me they will be happy with even one night at THV.  Me, I'm not moving for just 1 night!




You're a good mama! I don't blame you though, we moved for 2 nights and it was hardly worth it. Joshua and Chloe were my THV fans and I'm so glad we stayed there. I loved every minute of it. I really like that you'll be near Epcot for NYE. It'll be fantastic! I'm so wanting to try the BWV. They look like a total blast to me.​


> Believe it or not at 11m it is possible to not get it.  It's only a few room types and categories but today for part of the day both the 28th (which is today's 11m day) and the 29th were gone.  Which means not only could you not book starting today if you tried after the 28th was gone but chances for tomorrow were pretty bad if it was already gone unless someone cancelled.  Same thing happened for the 22nd and then the 25/26th.  Pool view has been wide open except for the 22nd but both standard and boardwalk have been snatched up like hotcakes.  makes sense I guess, it's a very low inventory item, only 22 bw view 2 bedrooms.




Wow, that is a low inventory. It's like GCV low. Both resorts need to make more villas.​


> I did book on the 26th and have walked it each day since then, so 2x.  One more tomorrow and I'm done but I've locked in NYE and NYD which was my concern with waiting.  I'd likely have been ok to wait until today but there were moments where it really didn't look like the case.




By walking do you mean you added on a day each day? I've never fully grasped the term. I'm glad you're getting what you want so far. ​




> That sounds like a FUN trip! Are you going to try to rent points or pray at the 7m date?  I am dying to get to DLR/DCA.  Hoping for 2015 but not really sure when beyond that.



Praying for luck at the 7 month mark.  <---- me praying.  We can always stay at my friend's, which we will for a few days after the Disneyland part. Personally I'd rather do a Disney Cruise but the price doubles over the actually holiday.  Don't get me wrong, I'm elated for Disneyland but in a perfect world, we'd be on a cruise Christmas Day. I just can't swallow the price tag.​


> Yeah, a couple of days, esp at the start of a semester is one thing but anything more than that and.... not worth it. I'm actually SO happy you posted this, it made me think to check the website and see if next years dates were up.  couldn't find them so called the district.  Turns out they were up,  just only in 1 place and YAY they'd only be missing 2 days.  That works for me!  Hopefully no one ends up with a mean teacher who is giving a test the 21st or 2nd day back after xmas break.
> 
> It could happen though.




I have the 2013-2014 school year calendar saved on my iPad. I'm planning all kinds of trips we won't take.  Planning keeps me sane and it's less fattening than drinking. When is your winter break? When is your Spring Break? Missing two days isn't bad at all. Your tempting me to allow them to miss although Chloe made me change her teeth cleaning appointment for this morning because she doesn't want to miss any school. She's tired of being grounded. ​


DrMomof3 said:


> Kids are excited.  Tom (DH) is less excited.
> 
> Amanda




He's not? It sounds like something Michael wouldn't love either. I think it sounds so fun!​


dvc at last ! said:


> I have thought about this before - daughter lives in DC and many of her friends have done this Amtrak to Florida.  We could drive from here to DC stay
> overnite and use Amtrak.  When are you going  ?
> Keep us posted.
> Taking a train sounds like a fun experience !




 I agree! I'd love to do that with the kids.​




MEK said:


> I have to say that I am really regretting not staying in the park and hanging out with you guys that night.  I was just - done!  But it looks like you had such a blast and I still love that you guys each got different rites (Cynthia posted you pics in our TR).
> 
> Well, I hope really do hope our paths cross again and this time I won't head home because of aching feet (and fatigue).
> 
> Your first Illuminations picture is really beautiful!  I want that!
> 
> Looks like you had an awesome night!




I am so sorry. I thought I replied.  I wish you would have come too but _done_ is _done_, we've all been there.  Next time. Who knows, I may tag along on some of your next girls' trip. Cynthia can vouch, I'm not totally nuts. 

It really was such a fun night. I'm still of the camp that it's almost impossible not to have a great time at WDW.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> You're right, I had to check with Gabby. The second bedroom has one queen. I confused it Kidani. ​




Yeah, I'm not sure how the sleeping will work there.  It's funny, BWV will be SO much smaller for living space/eating but it is actually better laid out, with this crew, for sleeping.  I really don't want any of the boys in the main living area and I know they won't want to split up but I don't really see an another option.  If either room could fit an air mattress that would be SO much better.



rentayenta said:


> That's a BIG crew! But what fun it's going to be. Those are the best trips. I love when the kids have friends and others to occupy them.



Friends I think can be easier than cousins.  Cousins, at least this crew, are almost like brothers which means the fighting that can go along with it.  They are alternatively fabulous and hair pulling and combined....LOUD. Especially one of the nephews.  I love him to death but even for me it will be an exercise in patience at times I know.  He has aspergers and some of the social issues that go along with it and as he is approaching adult size, more challenging to manage at times as it gets compounded with teen hormones.

It will be...interesting.  Not Jeff's idea of fun, for that many days at least but I am hoping to get some couple down time in there as well.  I'm not really comfortable just sending them loose in the parks, much as they would love it.  I will however probably stick them all at Disney Quest for a few hours while we go to Paradiso 37 and hide from them.    In a way it would be very good if the girls did end up coming as it would settle the boys a bit I think.  I'm having lunch with my sister on Thursday and will get a feel for if that's on the radar really, or not.  They've been together 6 months



rentayenta said:


> She sounds so cute! Would it be cheaper for them to rent points? Whats the cancelation policy on cash reservations? I've seen David's rent for $7 a point last minute. Just brainstorming with you.



They are pretty averse to renting points as that is a final transaction.  Which is a bummer as that's definitely the best way to go but they'd really need to do it now to be at BW, or honestly have done it already to have gotten the standard studio which are now all gone basically.  They aren't keen on laying out that much cash now for something 11 months away, that's non refundable, and I get that. 

To buy enough points even with resale prices just didn't pencil, would have been more than rack rate without a discount for the time period.  With a regular room booking it gives them lots of flexibility for flight changes or if my little sis ends up pregnant and can't go or gosh, who knows.   And last minute could be very hard to get something for their dates plus with the holidays I'm thinking $10 is more likely than $7 for last minute, which would be about the same as a cash booking depending on where they decide, regular point rental would be more.  You never know though, it is an option, just one I kind of gave up pushing them on.  No actual member cash rates for the dates yet but we expect them to not be much of a discount.  Cancellation on that though is no biggie, just like a regular Disney room only booking, one night deposit and 72 hour cancel policy. So if and when I get those rates, I will let them know and they may or may not have booked something else in the meantime.  I can only control our ressie and am trying to let it go but I am positive there will be shuffling of some sort and drama.  No matter how well intentioned every one is, with that many people there will be some kind of wrinkle, it's inevitable.



rentayenta said:


> I think SSR is nicer than OKW, I can see why the points are a little more especially for the THV. We can disagree.



The GV points are  LOT more for SSR.  Check it out.

For the 9 nights of our trip...

BWV GV 880
SSR GV 763
OKW GV 545

Crazy!!!!  Although I couldn't actually pull off 9 nights at OKW, only 7 lol.  That's what happens when you turn your couples trip into a full week and borrow a few points so it can all be ocean view   And I used up all my SSR 2012 on the summer trip, I kind of botched the initial purchase for my UY, had I done it 6 weeks earlier I'd have had a whole other year of points to play with but who knew.  Cie la vie. In a way it was a blessing that my little sis flat out said they didn't want to share a room with anyone as then it let me use my points, for me, and not feel guilty.

Or at least not much (guilt).  Realistically we are housing 4 others in our villa and so they are getting a vastly less expensive trip as a result and I do feel a little guilty about it.  Not a lot.  We are picking up the room for my single mom sister, her 2 kids and then one other nephew whose (divorced) folks may or may not go.  Their other son won't be on our trip as he has a year abroad for HS and that's costing them a small fortune so they may be lucky to come up with airfare and tickets.  My sister is just finishing grad school and starting her teaching internship, she doesn't even know if she has a job until summer or even fall so she's in the same boat, if not worse.

Jeff and I will pay for the 1 nephews food if we need to so he can go but hopefully the rest won't be an issue.  I don't think it will but when it comes time to buy flights and coordinate it so we are flying together...it could get interesting if neither of his folks really go.  I figure the 2 adult couples with no kids should be able to afford their own room.  But still, it's a bit unfair and I can't really tell if it bugs them, or not.  I wish I could just take them all.

So yeah, longer trip and overall hopefully better as even with a GV we wouldn't have all fit.  You never know, if it is actually open at 7m I suppose it's a possiblility to switch but I don't know that it really helps us all that much and then I'd still have to pay cash for a couple of nights so I'd be the one really losing out in that scenario.  I think, for the time of year and the mix of adults/kids/couples that being at BW for the actual holiday outweighs the space in the OKW GV.  Of course for all I know they are already gone, I can't see availability there. 

I'm not sure about SSR being nicer than OKW as I've only stayed at OKW but I find it odd that the THV is more points than BWV.  And the fact that they haven't sold out a single night over the holidays would indicate to me that they went a bit too far in the reallocation.



rentayenta said:


> You're a good mama! I don't blame you though, we moved for 2 nights and it was hardly worth it. Joshua and Chloe were my THV fans and I'm so glad we stayed there. I loved every minute of it. I really like that you'll be near Epcot for NYE. It'll be fantastic! I'm so wanting to try the BWV. They look like a total blast to me.



I think if you know what to expect on a move day, it can be fine. It is a pita but I do like trying other resorts, just hate getting there too early and room not being ready.  I've had days go super easy, and others take a long time.  We will see but as it will be day 7 for my crew, we will likely be ready for a down day anyway.  It will be interesting.  With online check in at 60 days now for the whole fp+/magic band what not around the corner, the days of heading over early to check in live may be a thing of the past as there is now a drawback to not checking in.  Which is a bit of a bummer as that's always seemed to work better for me on getting a room request filled.



rentayenta said:


> Wow, that is a low inventory. It's like GCV low. Both resorts need to make more villas.




Well there are 149 total possible 2B's so in the big picture, it's 3x the size of GCV.  It's just only 22 of them with BW view.




rentayenta said:


> By walking do you mean you added on a day each day? I've never fully grasped the term. I'm glad you're getting what you want so far.



That is one way to do it.  Theoretically no one can book "your" room as long as you stay a day ahead of the 11m window.  So, as long as you call and modify the reservation to keep it ahead of the window you could book it a full week early, but not call to modify until day 5 or 6.  That assumes you have enough points to do that though!   I only did it when I saw that both the 11m day AND the day after were gone which mean that on that day, even if I'd wanted to book, I couldn't and I was blocked out of the next day even though it wasn't 11m for that day as well.  If enough people do walk, or have just booked earlier start dates that go into yours, you could end up never being able to get a reservation started which is why folks "walk".

Here is what I did:

Booked online on 1/26 for 12/26-12/29
called on 1/27.  Dropped 1/26, added 12/30
called on 1/28.  Dropped 1/27, added 12/31, 1/1
called on 1/29.  Dropped 1/28, added 1/2, 1/3.

I could have skipped calling on the 27th and been ok but honestly those dates are such a premium I didn't want to tie anything up longer than I needed it for, it seemed rude.

I also didn't really have to call today, could have waited until Thursday or Friday but I didn't see the point in that either.  Had I waited until today to book, my "real" 11m day it is very possible I'd have been out of luck.  at 8:02 it showed gone online, as did the following day.  It did open back up for a bit but not for long.  I probably could have waited to book until yesterday though, instead of starting the 26th but felt safer getting in the line then.  And really, it was 3 phone calls.  Other than the early mornings to check the online status, not really a big deal to do at all, very painless for them to modify over the phone.

Now I just go online on 2/4 to book the THV dates and we are done.



rentayenta said:


> Praying for luck at the 7 month mark.  <---- me praying.  We can always stay at my friend's, which we will for a few days after the Disneyland part. Personally I'd rather do a Disney Cruise but the price doubles over the actually holiday.  Don't get me wrong, I'm elated for Disneyland but in a perfect world, we'd be on a cruise Christmas Day. I just can't swallow the price tag.



Oh I hear you there, prices on ones around spring break if you aren't Easter week are SO much better.  Summer is a crazy surcharge as well.



rentayenta said:


> I have the 2013-2014 school year calendar saved on my iPad. I'm planning all kinds of trips we won't take.  Planning keeps me sane and it's less fattening than drinking. When is your winter break? When is your Spring Break? Missing two days isn't bad at all. Your tempting me to allow them to miss although Chloe made me change her teeth cleaning appointment for this morning because she doesn't want to miss any school. She's tired of being grounded. :



2 days should be ok.  More than that made me nervous so I am very relieved that's all it is as depending on when the break started, it could have been 4 and then I'd have been possibly changing our dates a little, which I don't wan to do.



rentayenta said:


> I am so sorry. I thought I replied.  I wish you would have come too but _done_ is _done_, we've all been there.  Next time. Who knows, I may tag along on some of your next girls' trip. Cynthia can vouch, I'm not totally nuts.



Yep, I can vouch for that.  Heck for that matter, I can vouch that Mary Ellen isn't totally nuts either 

me on the other hand....​


----------



## DrMomof3

dvc at last ! said:


> I have thought about this before - daughter lives in DC and many of her friends have done this Amtrak to Florida.  We could drive from here to DC stay
> overnite and use Amtrak.  When are you going  ?
> Keep us posted.
> Taking a train sounds like a fun experience !



We're going the last week of August.  We usually fly but we're bringing my step-dad (my mom just passed away and we're all struggling a bit) and my nanny.  It'll be fun to try something new.  We're going to get sleeper compartments because I can't imagine sleeping in a chair and then functioning the next day...

Amanda


----------



## DrMomof3

Tom is all about convenience so the idea of spending 18 hours on a train when it's only 2.5 hours to fly....  
On the other hand we'll have 4 adults and 3 children so it's a pretty good ratio! 

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> Tom is all about convenience so the idea of spending 18 hours on a train when it's only 2.5 hours to fly....
> On the other hand we'll have 4 adults and 3 children so it's a pretty good ratio!
> 
> Amanda




I bet Tom will have a blast. The kids will have a blast, I know mine would.  It'll be the first E ticket ride of the trip. 


I'm really sorry for your loss and hope the memories of her bring you and your family some comfort. ​


----------



## kaoden39

My friend Marsha and her family do the autotrain on their trips and they really enjoy it. I can link you to her trip report about it if you are interested.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> My friend Marsha and her family do the autotrain on their trips and they really enjoy it. I can link you to her trip report about it if you are interested.




I'd like to read about the auto-train. It sounds so cool and adventurous. Unlike my life right now. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I'd like to read about the auto-train. It sounds so cool and adventurous. Unlike my life right now. ​




I got two different posts for you from one of her trip reports. There are others. 
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44158363&postcount=138

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44165617&postcount=148

I hope these give you an idea.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I got two different posts for you from one of her trip reports. There are others.
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44158363&postcount=138
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44165617&postcount=148
> 
> I hope these give you an idea.




Awesome, thanks! I'm going to check it out. 

Did you talk to the goodreads people? ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Awesome, thanks! I'm going to check it out.
> 
> Did you talk to the goodreads people? ​




No, I just sent in my resume. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> No, I just sent in my resume. Waiting to hear back.




Woot woot! Sending lots of good vibes.  Keep us posted.


I just read her two pages and I think it looks like a total blast....for a night.  Wonder if there's anything like that from SLC to anywhere?​


----------



## dvc at last !

kaoden39 said:


> I got two different posts for you from one of her trip reports. There are others.
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44158363&postcount=138
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44165617&postcount=148
> 
> I hope these give you an idea.



Thanks I am going to read these also -
I do think the AutoTrain could be fun -
we have never taken our car to Florida. We did rent one a few times.

Good wishes on the job !


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Woot woot! Sending lots of good vibes.  Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> I just read her two pages and I think it looks like a total blast....for a night.  Wonder if there's anything like that from SLC to anywhere?​



Thank you, I think you might like her trip reports. It does look fun and I wish they had it on the west coast.



dvc at last ! said:


> Thanks I am going to read these also -
> I do think the AutoTrain could be fun -
> we have never taken our car to Florida. We did rent one a few times.
> 
> Good wishes on the job !



I think it would be fun. I love having my car at Disneyland. 


Thank you.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> Thank you, I think you might like her trip reports. It does look fun and I wish they had it on the west coast.
> 
> I think it would be fun. I love having my car at Disneyland.
> 
> Thank you.



Its an adventure before the adventure! I wish SLC had it too. I also wish we had Happy Hour. ​


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> I'm planning all kinds of trips we won't take.



  TOO funny.  

And too sad that I completely understood it.    Made my day.


----------



## pooh'smate

All caught up. I always say I am going to stay caught up but then I get busy again and I don't get in as much as I want to.


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:


> TOO funny.
> 
> And too sad that I completely understood it.    Made my day.




  I planned 3 Disney Cruises last alone.  It's so ridiculous. 

DS asked for a DC or Disneyland for his bar ,it's ah gift, in leu of a big party and I told him cruises were too $$$ but I found a few decent ones for like $3,500 for 5 nights for the five of us. Flights into Miami aren't horrible. Hoppers to Disneyland will run me $1,500 alone but we can use DVC there. Decisions, decisions.​





pooh'smate said:


> All caught up. I always say I am going to stay caught up but then I get busy again and I don't get in as much as I want to.




 No worries lady, you know where to find us.  How are you? I'm excited you are going in October now! ​


----------



## DrMomof3

rentayenta said:


> I bet Tom will have a blast. The kids will have a blast, I know mine would.  It'll be the first E ticket ride of the trip.
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry for your loss and hope the memories of her bring you and your family some comfort. ​



Thank you!
I think having extra grown-ups will be helpful for Tom.  He gets frustrated sometimes that he doesn't get to relax when we take the kids to Disney.  To me that's part of being a parent... 



kaoden39 said:


> I got two different posts for you from one of her trip reports. There are others.
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44158363&postcount=138
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44165617&postcount=148
> 
> I hope these give you an idea.



Can't wait to read more about the auto-train!

Amanda


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Its an adventure before the adventure! I wish SLC had it too. I also wish we had Happy Hour. ​




I looked on Amtrak's website and that is the only place they have it. They are building the high speed rail here in California some day, it really interested me until I found out what they are charging. Forget it. Cheaper to fly, much cheaper to drive.



DrMomof3 said:


> Thank you!
> I think having extra grown-ups will be helpful for Tom.  He gets frustrated sometimes that he doesn't get to relax when we take the kids to Disney.  To me that's part of being a parent...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to read more about the auto-train!
> 
> Amanda



Enjoy! She has at least one more trip report with her and her oldest daughter going on it again.


----------



## Misskitty3

I am way, way behind!  But looking forward to getting caught up right now!


----------



## Misskitty3

Ohhh...that Moroccan meal looks so good!!  

I love that I am not the only one that plans tons of trips even if they don't always happen (sure wish they did though!).

Looking forward to your next update!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I looked on Amtrak's website and that is the only place they have it. They are building the high speed rail here in California some day, it really interested me until I found out what they are charging. Forget it. Cheaper to fly, much cheaper to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy! She has at least one more trip report with her and her oldest daughter going on it again.




What are they charging?​



Misskitty3 said:


> I am way, way behind!  But looking forward to getting caught up right now!




 Glad you're back. I have links in the first post if you want to skip the chatter.​


Misskitty3 said:


> Ohhh...that Moroccan meal looks so good!!
> 
> I love that I am not the only one that plans tons of trips even if they don't always happen (sure wish they did though!).
> 
> Looking forward to your next update!




I'm working on my update right now. Hopefully I'll get it posted tonight. 

The Moroccan meal was so good and exceptionally good for a CS.  Big and a great value. I love sharing meals and hate to waste food. 

 I can't help but to plan trips all of the time. I get so many travel site emails. DH thinks I'm obsessed but if even 20% of the trips I plan/research come to fruition, I'm golden.  Are you planning anything in particular right now?​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> What are they charging?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back. I have links in the first post if you want to skip the chatter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on my update right now. Hopefully I'll get it posted tonight.
> 
> The Moroccan meal was so good and exceptionally good for a CS.  Big and a great value. I love sharing meals and hate to waste food.
> 
> I can't help but to plan trips all of the time. I get so many travel site emails. DH thinks I'm obsessed but if even 20% of the trips I plan/research come to fruition, I'm golden.  Are you planning anything in particular right now?​




I read somewhere that they are going to charge $600 to $1,000 a person. That is way much more than I am willing to pay.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I read somewhere that they are going to charge $600 to $1,000 a person. That is way much more than I am willing to pay.




Does it take you up/down the coast? Wow, that seems expensive.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Does it take you up/down the coast? Wow, that seems expensive.​




No it's going to go down through the central valley. Not a pretty route. It seems way pricy, they had represented it as a cheaper and quicker way to travel. Somehow that doesn't seem too cheap to me.


----------



## DrMomof3

The autotrain isn't cheap either!  For 7 people + our minivan it'll be $2500 round-trip.  That includes sleeper rooms so it would be cheaper if we just slept in the regular seats.  But the airfare + car rental for 7 is about the same...

Amanda


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> No worries lady, you know where to find us.  How are you? I'm excited you are going in October now! ​



I am super excited to be going in Oct. too. I just wat to start to plan now. I need to get a touring plans subscription so I can start. My ADR date is April 9th.


----------



## Misskitty3

rentayenta said:


> I can't help but to plan trips all of the time. I get so many travel site emails. DH thinks I'm obsessed but if even 20% of the trips I plan/research come to fruition, I'm golden.  Are you planning anything in particular right now?   [/CENTER]



We are going to DL in June.  I have the hotel booked but haven't gotten the airfare yet....but I have my spreadsheet set up for a month or so now!  Love looking at travel spreadsheets!!

I am also planning a trip to AZ in August.  That may or may not happen because I really want to go to Hawaii next January and it would probably be better to save the $$ for that! But if I can get a really good deal on airfare, I will try to get DH on board!

Also, like Cynthia, we are tentatively planning a trip to Australia in the next couple of years.  Although, I hope Cynthia plans hers first....she is such an AMAZING trip planner!  I have been researching and making lists of where we want to go and what we want to see.  So far, I have it narrowed down to Sydney, Uluru and Port Douglas but there are several other places I would love to visit such as Kangaroo Island and Tasmania!

But to be honest, it is DS and I that really want to go to Australia.  DH is really wanting to go to Switzerand.  We have been once before and it was pretty amazing!  So...I occasionally am checking airfare from Sea to Zurich too!

How is your anniversary trip planning going?  Have you considered Brazil?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> No it's going to go down through the central valley. Not a pretty route. It seems way pricy, they had represented it as a cheaper and quicker way to travel. Somehow that doesn't seem too cheap to me.



Bummer. A trip on the coast would be fantastic!​



pooh'smate said:


> I am super excited to be going in Oct. too. I just wat to start to plan now. I need to get a touring plans subscription so I can start. My ADR date is April 9th.




What have you planned? Where are you staying? I need the details!  You are going to love F&W. It's so much fun. Where are you thinking about for your ADRs? Do you have your flights?​


Misskitty3 said:


> We are going to DL in June.  I have the hotel booked but haven't gotten the airfare yet....but I have my spreadsheet set up for a month or so now!  Love looking at travel spreadsheets!!




Awesome!  Where are you staying? You have a spreadsheet specifically for Disneyland?  Are flights expensive?​


> I am also planning a trip to AZ in August.  That may or may not happen because I really want to go to Hawaii next January and it would probably be better to save the $$ for that! But if I can get a really good deal on airfare, I will try to get DH on board!



What part of Arizona? August is piping hot. I'd love to go to Hawaii too, have you been? I haven't. DH lived there for 6 months and loved it.​



> Also, like Cynthia, we are tentatively planning a trip to Australia in the next couple of years.  Although, I hope Cynthia plans hers first....she is such an AMAZING trip planner!  I have been researching and making lists of where we want to go and what we want to see.  So far, I have it narrowed down to Sydney, Uluru and Port Douglas but there are several other places I would love to visit such as Kangaroo Island and Tasmania!



She is an amazing trip planner, I agree. One of my best friends went to Australia for a few weeks two NYE ago. Said it was one of the coolest places she's ever been. I'll ask where specifically she enjoyed. I know they went to Sydney and the rain forest.​


> But to be honest, it is DS and I that really want to go to Australia.  DH is really wanting to go to Switzerand.  We have been once before and it was pretty amazing!  So...I occasionally am checking airfare from Sea to Zurich too!



Wow, Switzerland! When did you go? Was it to ski? I bet its equally as gorgeous in the summer. I check airfare too for numerous places, ya know....just in case. ​


> How is your anniversary trip planning going?  Have you considered Brazil?




Its at a total stand still.  We were set on Budva, Montenegro however we can't seem to agree on when. I want summer, less stress for us to leave the kids. He wants Sept as it's less expensive. Summer is pretty outrageous. I also said I'd be great with just about anywhere but he's being the picky one. With DS's bar mitzvah in October (which I planned for) and trip in December/January (which I didn't even think about), money may also be an issue. Lack of money stops me from doing all of the cool things I plan.  Of course I'm still getting my daily Kayak alerts.​


----------



## eandesmom

Misskitty3 said:


> Also, like Cynthia, we are tentatively planning a trip to Australia in the next couple of years.  Although, I hope Cynthia plans hers first....she is such an AMAZING trip planner!  I have been researching and making lists of where we want to go and what we want to see.  So far, I have it narrowed down to Sydney, Uluru and Port Douglas but there are several other places I would love to visit such as Kangaroo Island and Tasmania!



Awww, thanks!

I really hope DH can pull that one off with bonus $$ as all our "normal" trip budget for then will be eaten up by the E's school band trip to Ireland, assuming they are both still in band (it does seem unlikely they will drop out at this point).  

I suppose the good news is that it does give my points a year to recover


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Awww, thanks!
> 
> I really hope DH can pull that one off with bonus $$ as all our "normal" trip budget for then will be eaten up by the E's school band trip to Ireland, assuming they are both still in band (it does seem unlikely they will drop out at this point).
> 
> I suppose the good news is that it does give my points a year to recover




Recovering a negative points balance is good news! This last trip put me into this December's points. I _need_ more points and I _need_ them at the GCV. 
​


----------



## kaoden39

I have a question for you. Is Fantasmic the same at WDW as it is at DLR?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I have a question for you. Is Fantasmic the same at WDW as it is at DLR?





It's not the same. It has the same concept but Disneyland's is *much* better IMHO. If memory serves, we saw it only once in 2007, WDW's has a huge Pocahontas scene which isn't my favorite. The venue is bigger though and much more organized. If I loved it we would have done it again but we haven't. WDW's was a do-only-once for me.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> It's not the same. It has the same concept but Disneyland's is *much* better IMHO. If memory serves, we saw it only once in 2007, WDW's has a huge Pocahontas scene which isn't my favorite. The venue is bigger though and much more organized. If I loved it we would have done it again but we haven't. WDW's was a do-only-once for me.​




Oh okay. I have a friend coming from WDW and she said she didn't think she needed to see it. I told her that I thought it was different. Thank you.


----------



## franandaj

Most WDW people are used to being catered to and having a reserved seat. Staking a place and guarding it is more of a California thing. East Coast people don't seem to stalk spots like we do.  That being said, most I've heard don't appreciate how DL's F! Comes from a place that all day was park and thorougfare and magically transforms into a stadium temporarily and then right back into the park.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Most WDW people are used to being catered to and having a reserved seat. Staking a place and guarding it is more of a California thing. East Coast people don't seem to stalk spots like we do.  That being said, most I've heard don't appreciate how DL's F! Comes from a place that all day was park and thorougfare and magically transforms into a stadium temporarily and then right back into the park.



Girl, why are you still awake? How's Kidani? 

I prefer Disneyland's F! over WDW's, asphalt seating and all. ​




kaoden39 said:


> Oh okay. I have a friend coming from WDW and she said she didn't think she needed to see it. I told her that I thought it was different. Thank you.



 She's needs to see it. It's so much better.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Girl, why are you still awake? How's Kidani?
> 
> I prefer Disneyland's F! over WDW's, asphalt seating and all.
> 
> She's needs to see it. It's so much better.​



I totally agree!  Kidani is awesome! But today we switch.  I'm looking forward to a monorail resort. We went to DTD and had a long ride home, takes a while for me to unwind when I'm that tired. I'm slept and ready to go. Neat sunrise, must take pictures!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I totally agree!  Kidani is awesome! But today we switch.  I'm looking forward to a monorail resort. We went to DTD and had a long ride home, takes a while for me to unwind when I'm that tired. I'm slept and ready to go. Neat sunrise, must take pictures!





 Have a good move to BLT. Glad you slept. It always takes me a few days to unwind as far as sleeping goes but I'm a poor sleeper in general. I envy those folks you get a solid 8 hours.​


----------



## kaoden39

Scotty is CANCER FREE!!!!


----------



## DrMomof3

kaoden39 said:


> Scotty is CANCER FREE!!!!



HOORAY!!!

Amanda


----------



## kaoden39

DrMomof3 said:


> HOORAY!!!
> 
> Amanda




Thank you!!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Scotty is CANCER FREE!!!!





* Awesome!!! ​*


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> * Awesome!!! ​*




Thank you!!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you!!





You're welcome! That's such fantastic news.  Im elated for your family.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> You're welcome! That's such fantastic news.  Im elated for your family.​



Thank you!! It is a huge weight off of our shoulders. After first being told it was definitely cancer or pre cancer to now find out that it is negative is huge.


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Scotty is CANCER FREE!!!!



This is *A*W*E*S*O*M*E* news!


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> This is *A*W*E*S*O*M*E* news!




Thank you!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> Scotty is CANCER FREE!!!!



Congratulations!  So happy for you.  You and Scotty must be so relieved.


----------



## rentayenta

Just wanted to check in.....my emotions are all over the place.....today we're putting down our sweet Riley  He's been such a wonderful part of the family. It feels like my heart is on the outside of my body. My eyes are so red from crying. Just sitting here with him in my lap until its time to go, giving him lots of last puppy kisses. 


I'm also planning the Disney Cruise for Joshua's bar mitzvah gift, just he and I. Got the okay from DH last night. Girls aren't thrilled but they understand. It'll be next January. I want to pet my puppy, read trip reports, and cry. 


Bittersweet day for sure. ​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Just wanted to check in.....my emotions are all over the place.....today we're putting down our sweet Riley  He's been such a wonderful part of the family. It feels like my heart is on the outside of my body. My eyes are so red from crying. Just sitting here with him in my lap until its time to go, giving him lots of last puppy kisses.
> 
> 
> I'm also planning the Disney Cruise for Joshua's bar mitzvah gift, just he and I. Got the okay from DH last night. Girls aren't thrilled but they understand. It'll be next January. I want to pet my puppy, read trip reports, and cry.
> 
> 
> Bittersweet day for sure. ​



Hugs.    Putting a furbaby down is never easy.

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Just wanted to check in.....my emotions are all over the place.....today we're putting down our sweet Riley  He's been such a wonderful part of the family. It feels like my heart is on the outside of my body. My eyes are so red from crying. Just sitting here with him in my lap until its time to go, giving him lots of last puppy kisses.
> 
> 
> I'm also planning the Disney Cruise for Joshua's bar mitzvah gift, just he and I. Got the okay from DH last night. Girls aren't thrilled but they understand. It'll be next January. I want to pet my puppy, read trip reports, and cry.
> 
> 
> Bittersweet day for sure. ​



So sorry for you. I kniw how it feels and it's never easy.


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Hugs.    Putting a furbaby down is never easy.
> 
> Jill in CO





franandaj said:


> So sorry for you. I kniw how it feels and it's never easy.







Thank you. It's so very painful. I'm also flying out to CA this weekend for my cousin's funeral. I'm chalking up Feb 2013 to total crap. 

I'm very grateful for the time we've had with Riley. He's been a total joy. I'm going to miss him so much. Joshua and I slept with him all curled up last night. The ground is frozen solid so we're going to cremate, not ideal, and then bury his ashes. There's no way DH could dig a hole.​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Not an easy day for you that's for sure. I'm so sorry.  
I had noticed a few questions you had posted on the cruise board, and wonder what was up, now I know. What ship and itinerary are you looking at?


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Not an easy day for you that's for sure. I'm so sorry.
> I had noticed a few questions you had posted on the cruise board, and wonder what was up, now I know. What ship and itinerary are you looking at?





 Thank you.


We're looking at the Disney Wonder, 5 nights in the Caribbean next January. It'll be just DS and me. It'll be his bar mitzvah gift. Of course the girls want to go, DH doesn't, and the girls cannot miss school. They each get to choose a trip or a big party. Gabby chose a week in So Cal with me and her best friend. We rented a convertible Mustang and had an amazing time doing the beaches, shopping, and eating. The girls got one day in Disneyland but I didn't go. Chloe chose a mega tip to WDW with all of and got to bring her best friend. Because Disney cruises a so expensive going not peak is a must. We decided it'd be great if I took Joshua. We're buddies and I'm elated. The girls have proven that missing school isn't good for them so that's where we're at. I think I'm going to start a cruise pre trip report. The itinerary is:

Miami, day at sea, Cozumel, day at sea, Castway Cay, Miami.  It was the best itinerary for us. I'd love to do a 7 day but 5 will be great with just the two of us.​


----------



## kaoden39

PrincessInOz said:


> Congratulations!  So happy for you.  You and Scotty must be so relieved.



Thank you. It is as though a weight has been lifted from our shoulders.



rentayenta said:


> Just wanted to check in.....my emotions are all over the place.....today we're putting down our sweet Riley  He's been such a wonderful part of the family. It feels like my heart is on the outside of my body. My eyes are so red from crying. Just sitting here with him in my lap until its time to go, giving him lots of last puppy kisses.
> 
> 
> I'm also planning the Disney Cruise for Joshua's bar mitzvah gift, just he and I. Got the okay from DH last night. Girls aren't thrilled but they understand. It'll be next January. I want to pet my puppy, read trip reports, and cry.
> 
> 
> Bittersweet day for sure. ​



Oh Jenny, I am so sorry. It is never easy to put a pet down. We put our Shelby down in December of 2011. She had grown up with our kids so I know how you feel. We ended up adopting Annabel Lee not long after because our house was so sad. She rescued us. 

I am sorry that you have the funeral too. Such a rough time for you.


Take joy in planning the cruise with Joshua.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you. It is as though a weight has been lifted from our shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jenny, I am so sorry. It is never easy to put a pet down. We put our Shelby down in December of 2011. She had grown up with our kids so I know how you feel. We ended up adopting Annabel Lee not long after because our house was so sad. She rescued us.
> 
> I am sorry that you have the funeral too. Such a rough time for you.
> 
> 
> Take joy in planning the cruise with Joshua.




Thank you. It was just so sad today and I feel so sad right now. He literally died peacefully in my arms. He was such a good boy, aren't they all. Thank goodness Guinness is here or I'd be a bigger mess. We listed to Tagled on the way, I don't think anyone was paying attention but me. They all wanted to watch it tonight, so we did, and I bawled during most of it. 

I'm so glad you got Annabel. 

I'm trying to do anything to occupy my mind so I'm in trip planning mode, guess it's  my coping skill. Better than drinking but more expensive.

Yes, the funeral is Saturday. I leave Friday night. Most of my family is batcrap bonkers but I am looking forward to seeing my closest cousins. I can't imagine how my aunt feels right now. Losing my fur baby was hard enough. 

Sorry to be such a downer but this is such a safe place to vent and process and I really appreciate the support. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Just wanted to check in.....my emotions are all over the place.....today we're putting down our sweet Riley  He's been such a wonderful part of the family. It feels like my heart is on the outside of my body. My eyes are so red from crying. Just sitting here with him in my lap until its time to go, giving him lots of last puppy kisses.
> 
> I'm also planning the Disney Cruise for Joshua's bar mitzvah gift, just he and I. Got the okay from DH last night. Girls aren't thrilled but they understand. It'll be next January. I want to pet my puppy, read trip reports, and cry.
> 
> Bittersweet day for sure.



Oh Jenny I am so so sorry. What a hard day.

Trip planning, if nothing else, is a wonderful distraction. Huge hugs coming your way.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Thank you. It was just so sad today and I feel so sad right now. He literally died peacefully in my arms. He was such a good boy, aren't they all. Thank goodness Guinness is here or I'd be a bigger mess. We listed to Tagled on the way, I don't think anyone was paying attention but me. They all wanted to watch it tonight, so we did, and I bawled during most of it.
> 
> I'm so glad you got Annabel.
> 
> I'm trying to do anything to occupy my mind so I'm in trip planning mode, guess it's  my coping skill. Better than drinking but more expensive.
> 
> Yes, the funeral is Saturday. I leave Friday night. Most of my family is batcrap bonkers but I am looking forward to seeing my closest cousins. I can't imagine how my aunt feels right now. Losing my fur baby was hard enough.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer but this is such a safe place to vent and process and I really appreciate the support. ​




Jenny, our four legged family members are a huge part of our family dynamics. I would be more concerned if you weren't mourning him. 


I love Tangled, I have cried watching it. 


Let planning carry you away. I speak for myself but I am also sure that the others feel the same. Feel free to vent, we are here for you.


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Just wanted to check in.....my emotions are all over the place.....today we're putting down our sweet Riley  He's been such a wonderful part of the family. It feels like my heart is on the outside of my body. My eyes are so red from crying. Just sitting here with him in my lap until its time to go, giving him lots of last puppy kisses.
> 
> 
> I'm also planning the Disney Cruise for Joshua's bar mitzvah gift, just he and I. Got the okay from DH last night. Girls aren't thrilled but they understand. It'll be next January. I want to pet my puppy, read trip reports, and cry.
> 
> 
> Bittersweet day for sure. ​



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goofyluver




----------



## pooh'smate

Thinking of you.


----------



## wiigirl




----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Please don't apologize for how your feeling, you've had a rough go of it lately. I sure hope the cyber hugs your getting from everyone are helping a bit and the idea that we're thinking of you makes you feel a bit better.


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you everyone for the positive vibes of strength and healing. 


I'm working on an update....trying to keep my mind occupied. I had it almost finished and let the computer die. Oy.​


----------



## rentayenta

Joshua and I are going on a Disney Cruise for his bar mitzvah. In an attempt to keep sane  I started a cruise pre trippie. http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47427094&posted=1#post47427094​


----------



## dvc at last !

kaoden39 said:


> Scotty is CANCER FREE!!!!



That is wonderful news  !

I am very happy for you.


----------



## dvc at last !

rentayenta said:


> Thank you. It's so very painful. I'm also flying out to CA this weekend for my cousin's funeral. I'm chalking up Feb 2013 to total crap.
> 
> I'm very grateful for the time we've had with Riley. He's been a total joy. I'm going to miss him so much. Joshua and I slept with him all curled up last night. The ground is frozen solid so we're going to cremate, not ideal, and then bury his ashes. There's no way DH could dig a hole.​



Sorry for your sadness.  Some things in life are not easy...
just remember the joy Riley brought to you and your family.
Sorry about your cousin's funeral also.

Take care.


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Just wanted to check in.....my emotions are all over the place.....today we're putting down our sweet Riley  He's been such a wonderful part of the family. It feels like my heart is on the outside of my body. My eyes are so red from crying. Just sitting here with him in my lap until its time to go, giving him lots of last puppy kisses.​



I am so very sorry!  It is so very hard to lose an animal.    Something about their innocence makes it so very hard to say goodbye.  



rentayenta said:


> I'm also planning the Disney Cruise for Joshua's bar mitzvah gift, just he and I. Got the okay from DH last night. Girls aren't thrilled but they understand. It'll be next January. I want to pet my puppy, read trip reports, and cry.
> 
> 
> Bittersweet day for sure. ​



Well, that is one awesome gift, so happy planning!


----------



## rentayenta

dvc at last ! said:


> Sorry for your sadness.  Some things in life are not easy...
> just remember the joy Riley brought to you and your family.
> Sorry about your cousin's funeral also.
> 
> Take care.




 Thank you. We're remembering Riley will hearts full of love. I miss him terribly but the warm memories help a little. Joshua asked why do we get pets if they are just going to die in 10-15 years. I replied, because we love, that's what we do. The joy far outweighs the pain. He's really trying to make ese of this in his 11 y/o brain.​


MEK said:


> I am so very sorry!  It is so very hard to lose an animal.    Something about their innocence makes it so very hard to say goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is one awesome gift, so happy planning!




I agree. They want nothing but love and food and some play time. They are truly a gift.​


----------



## Misskitty3

I just wanted to stop in and say I am so sorry for your loss.   


P.S.  I am behind on reading trip reports but I did note that you are planning a cruise with you DS!  How totally awesome for the both of you!!  What a very special trip that will be!


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> P.S.  I am behind on reading trip reports but I did note that you are planning a cruise with you DS!  How totally awesome for the both of you!!  What a very special trip that will be!





 Thank you. The healing words mean a lot. 



Were super excited even though its over 11 months away. But we love to plan. There's so much to learn.​


----------



## Misskitty3

rentayenta said:


> Awesome!  Where are you staying? You have a spreadsheet specifically for Disneyland?  Are flights expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Arizona? August is piping hot. I'd love to go to Hawaii too, have you been? I haven't. DH lived there for 6 months and loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is an amazing trip planner, I agree. One of my best friends went to Australia for a few weeks two NYE ago. Said it was one of the coolest places she's ever been. I'll ask where specifically she enjoyed. I know they went to Sydney and the rain forest.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Switzerland! When did you go? Was it to ski? I bet its equally as gorgeous in the summer. I check airfare too for numerous places, ya know....just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its at a total stand still.  We were set on Budva, Montenegro however we can't seem to agree on when. I want summer, less stress for us to leave the kids. He wants Sept as it's less expensive. Summer is pretty outrageous. I also said I'd be great with just about anywhere but he's being the picky one. With DS's bar mitzvah in October (which I planned for) and trip in December/January (which I didn't even think about), money may also be an issue. Lack of money stops me from doing all of the cool things I plan.  Of course I'm still getting my daily Kayak alerts.​



Disneyland -- For right now, I have reservations for Hojo's.  The kids love the warer park there.  However, it isn't set in stone....

My spreadsheet is for our whole Calif trip not just DL.  It really helps us to plan out our days.

Flights are not expensive.  Usually around $200 per person.  Sometimes half of that!  We like the Long Beach airport the best but Orange County is good too!

AZ -- "Piping hot" is an excellent description of AZ in August!  I LOVE piping hot!!! Last August, I stayed at The Boulders in Carefree and it was wonderful!!  I think my kids would get a real kick out of the desert landscape and wildlife!  However, not sure if we will go or not....

Yes, I have been to Hawaii and that is probably my favorite place on earth!

Switzerland -- We didn't ski when we were in Switzerland.  However, we saw a ton of kids going skiing/snowboarding and the trains even had little corrals inside to hold ski equipment.  So, so cool!


----------



## Misskitty3

eandesmom said:


> Awww, thanks!
> 
> I really hope DH can pull that one off with bonus $$ as all our "normal" trip budget for then will be eaten up by the E's school band trip to Ireland, assuming they are both still in band (it does seem unlikely they will drop out at this point).
> 
> I suppose the good news is that it does give my points a year to recover



It's true, you have an amazing gift for trip planning! 

How cool they could go to Ireland!


----------



## kaoden39

dvc at last ! said:


> That is wonderful news  !
> 
> I am very happy for you.




Thank you!!


----------



## rentayenta

I am so sorry. I totally thought I replied. ​


Misskitty3 said:


> Disneyland -- For right now, I have reservations for Hojo's.  The kids love the warer park there.  However, it isn't set in stone....




Is that the pirate area? I've read it's really cool. We stayed at HoJo's years ago and really enjoyed it. We had pizza delivered on our arrival night and watch the fireworks from the pool area. the view was a little obstructed but not terrible. Good enough to get that Disney feeling. ​


> My spreadsheet is for our whole Calif trip not just DL.  It really helps us to plan out our days.



Very smart. I need to make a spreadsheet for our cruise but i'm really bad at anything Excel. ​


> Flights are not expensive.  Usually around $200 per person.  Sometimes half of that!  We like the Long Beach airport the best but Orange County is good too!



Long Beach is my favorite too. Have you been since they refurbed it? I flew out this weekend for a funeral and was shocked when I got off the plane and walked into the terminal. It's lovely. They have a wine bar even and an outdoor area to relax.​


> AZ -- "Piping hot" is an excellent description of AZ in August!  I LOVE piping hot!!! Last August, I stayed at The Boulders in Carefree and it was wonderful!!  I think my kids would get a real kick out of the desert landscape and wildlife!  However, not sure if we will go or not....



I like piping hot too. Much more than freezing cold which we're living right now.  I hope you go. We're supposed to go to Arizona this Spring break but i;m secretly hoping for a trip to California, not Disney focussed.​


> Yes, I have been to Hawaii and that is probably my favorite place on earth!



That's what DH says too. One day I'll get there.  What islands did you visit?​


> Switzerland -- We didn't ski when we were in Switzerland.  However, we saw a ton of kids going skiing/snowboarding and the trains even had little corrals inside to hold ski equipment.  So, so cool!



Is it beautiful? DH had a layover there once.  He gets mad when I say he's visited there. He says: I've been to the _airport_.​


----------



## rentayenta

We slept great after our Hungry Adventures in Epcot the night before. Today would be our last day and night in our wonderful THV. I wasnt ready to say goodbye but we were looking forward to our move to AKV tomorrow. 

Our plans for the day included some much needed SSR pool time, possibly meeting Cynthia and her friends at the DIS meet, grilled Tri Tip dinner for the 11 of us at the THV, and then MNSSHP. We had a fabulous day planned. 

We let the girls sleep in and took Joshua over to the High Rock Springs Pool. We didnt bring the big camera so Ive only got iPhone photos. As much as I wish I had more pics, it sure was nice not to stress about lugging that thing around and keeping it dry. 

First stop after grabbing some chairs right by the pool: the bar. Admittedly I much prefer a few cocktails during the day vs during the night. Add water and sun and its an ideal day for me. 






Bloody Mary time:











Joshua got a Virgin Pina Colada or Vir Colada as we called it in our bartending days. No photos. 

The girls called and said they were on their way. Thank goodness because I was _that_ woman saving lounge chairs.  It wasn't crowded so my guilt level wasn't overflowing. 

I strolled around and snapped a few photos:





















Jenna et al were also coming over to chill at the pool with us. The plan was some early pool time, break to all go change into costumes, and then back to our THV for dinner. After my first Bloody Mary, I knew I wouldnt be making the DIS meet. We were on day 6 of the trip and it was really nice to just chill and not have to be anywhere. 

The girls finally arrived, grabbed their Vir Coladas, and proceeded to do a little sun bathing:






Chloe isnt much of a sun lover and much prefers to be in the pool:





















The High Rock Springs Pool is quite nice. We ate lunch at Artists Palette. Its a CS but doesnt really have a to go window. I think the HRS pool needs to add food to their bar menu. The bar only served chips. We would have bought more munchies had we not had to get dressed etc to go inside and order food. What we did order was delicious. We ordered:

Caprese Flatbread - Olive Oil, Roasted Garlic, Plum Tomatoes, Buffalo Mozzarella, Fresh Basil, and Reduced Balsamic Vinegar $10.69

Chicken and Spinach Flatbread - chicken, artichoke, baby spinach, Alfredo sauce, and cheese $10.69

And a chicken Casaer Salad which I dont see on the menu. 



A little pool time fun:





















And of course, it wouldnt be a day at the pool if Joshua didn't get totally into the pool party. Jenna's Chris really liked it too. 
















I know Michael took photos on his iPhone too but unfortunately, hes at work right now so Ill have to add those later. 

After the pool, Jenna et al went back to their room to get ready.

Im going to lose my feeder card over this......we didnt end up making the Tri-Tip.  We spent a lot of time at the pool just relaxing and enjoying each others company and didnt leave enough time to grill by the time we got back. 

We ended up grilling the rest of the hot dogs and brats and still having a great dinner. I refroze the Tris and when we left put a note on them explaining that I had defrosted them and refroze but they were there to be taken or thrown away. I have no issue refreezing but I also eat pizza etc thats been left out overnight wothout issue. 



*Up next: MNSSHP! *​


----------



## MEK

Looks like you had a great day at the pool. What a gorgeous day!  I'm sorry I didn't get my nephews over to that pool last summer.  It always looked so crowded so we used the Grandstand pool instead.  

That's so great that you actually cooked out.  When we were there in June I remember thinking how fun it would be to cook out, but its so stinking hot that the idea was quickly dismissed.  October must have been wonderful!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Looks like you had a great day at the pool. What a gorgeous day!  I'm sorry I didn't get my nephews over to that pool last summer.  It always looked so crowded so we used the Grandstand pool instead.
> 
> That's so great that you actually cooked out.  When we were there in June I remember thinking how fun it would be to cook out, but its so stinking hot that the idea was quickly dismissed.  October must have been wonderful!




It really was a nice pool.  The kids seemed to really enjoy it. Had we not had MNSSHP plans, we would have stayed longer. Next time we'll plan a full pool day at SSR with dinner at the Turf Club. I haven;t been to the grandstand pool, is it nice too? 

It was a beautiful day too. We've only had one rainy trip to WDW and that was out first one 9/07. Even then it didn't rain all day. It'd go from sunny to stormy and back in a flash. it was very muggy though. I'm not sure I'd choose Sept. again if there were other options. May was pretty warm too so out of the 3x we've been October was my favorite so far. Great weather and F&W. 

We used the THV grill twice. I don't know how to vacation anymore without a full kitchen.  Even if we don't cook, I love the space. Did you stay in the THV? How did you like them?​


----------



## Goofyluver

You and UncleR can bond over the freezing/refreezing and eating stuff that's laid out thing.  

I get scared after 15 minutes.  She says I'm a bit freaky that way, and she says she's survived this long.  

So, do you refrigerate chocolate syrup?  Just wondering...


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> You and UncleR can bond over the freezing/refreezing and eating stuff that's laid out thing.
> 
> I get scared after 15 minutes.  She says I'm a bit freaky that way, and she says she's survived this long.
> 
> So, do you refrigerate chocolate syrup?  Just wondering...





   I'm with Uncle R. I do not refrigerate chocolate syrup. 

Girl, I thaw and refreeze all the time.  

I hope someone took the tri tips. They were beautiful and would have been shameful to throw out. Michael thought I was insane for leaving a note but I know there are some freaky peeps when it comes to thawing and refreezing. ​


----------



## Goofyluver

rentayenta said:


> I'm with Uncle R. I do not refrigerate chocolate syrup.
> 
> Girl, I thaw and refreeze all the time.
> 
> I hope someone took the tri tips. They were beautiful and would have been shameful to throw out. Michael thought I was insane for leaving a note but I know there are some freaky peeps when it comes to thawing and refreezing. ​



UncleR and I had this whole disagreement over chocolate syrup after we moved in together.    I basically told her that she was going to die after eating non-refrigerated chocolate syrup, she told me she'd lived her entire life using it, and she'd never refrigerated it at all.

I blame my mother for my freaky foodie obsessions.    Plus, the warnings on the bottle make it sound scary.  

We once left a whole package of hot dogs, water, and diet coke.  I hope someone took it.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Yay an update!  Those pics are great even though they are from your phone, they allowed me to pretend for a moment that I'm not in the windy, frozen, cold, snowy, sunless north  I noticed on your PTR that your home sick today, I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## rentayenta

Goofyluver said:


> UncleR and I had this whole disagreement over chocolate syrup after we moved in together.    I basically told her that she was going to die after eating non-refrigerated chocolate syrup, she told me she'd lived her entire life using it, and she'd never refrigerated it at all.
> 
> I blame my mother for my freaky foodie obsessions.    Plus, the warnings on the bottle make it sound scary.
> 
> We once left a whole package of hot dogs, water, and diet coke.  I hope someone took it.




Hope you left the hot dogs in the fridge.  My mutha is the same. She won't even eat leftovers.  I live on leftovers especially when Michael is working.  If it weren't for leftovers, the kids and I would surely parish. I'm embarrassed to say how much we left. ​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Yay an update!  Those pics are great even though they are from your phone, they allowed me to pretend for a moment that I'm not in the windy, frozen, cold, snowy, sunless north  I noticed on your PTR that your home sick today, I hope you are feeling better soon.




 Thank you. I feel okay as long as I'm laying/sitting down. The minute I get up, I feel loopy.  I should be packing as we're going to Southern Utah for a soccer tournament tomorrow. Its about a 5 hour drive. DH is at the FD then going to Santa Barbara for an Abercrombie shoot. This is not the best weekend to be a solo parent.  

I feel ya on the cold and snowy and sunless and frozen. This is the longest winter ever.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like a lovely relaxing day by the pool.  I don't blame you for not cooking the Tri-Tip.  I would have preferred to stay by the pool too.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like a lovely relaxing day by the pool.  I don't blame you for not cooking the Tri-Tip.  I would have preferred to stay by the pool too.





 I learn something every trip. Next time, we'll do a resort pool/dinner only day. I just love DVC. I guess we did that at AoA but we were tired and didn't arrive until early evening so we missed that coveted pool time.​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> I haven;t been to the grandstand pool, is it nice too?​



For a quiet pool its really nice.  It has a nice little splash area, a pool bar, and a mug refill station.  I guess the best thing about it is its not crowded.  But I still think my favorite pool is at Congress Park.  I just love that view of DTD.  




rentayenta said:


> We used the THV grill twice. I don't know how to vacation anymore without a full kitchen.  Even if we don't cook, I love the space. Did you stay in the THV? How did you like them?​



We did - we stayed for 5 nights in June.  We invited my brother's family to stay with us.  So there were 9 of us total and it was still comfortable.  I really enjoyed it.  Then after my bro's family left we transferred over to BWV.  Great trip!  But June -so hot.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> Thank you. I feel okay as long as I'm laying/sitting down. The minute I get up, I feel loopy.  I should be packing as we're going to Southern Utah for a soccer tournament tomorrow. Its about a 5 hour drive. DH is at the FD then going to Santa Barbara for an Abercrombie shoot. This is not the best weekend to be a solo parent.
> 
> I feel ya on the cold and snowy and sunless and frozen. This is the longest winter ever.​



Have a safe drive!  What's with this "Abercrombie Shoot" in Santa Barbara?


----------



## kaoden39

Hi Jenny!

I wanted to stop in because you have been in my thoughts.


----------



## eandesmom

Oh I'm sad about the tri!  Mostly as the thought of not cooking something that cost that much is physically painful to think of.  I really hope it was used.  I've heard, and don't know if it's true, that they toss anything opened or fresh but who really knows?  I always hope things get used and can only imagine the sheer volume of food left behind.

A pool only / villa day is pure heaven, I think it is a must to build into a trip if you can (though not sure it will work in Dec lol).  I'd have been hard pressed to leave the pool as well.  Afternoon drinks by the pool tend to cause me to nap by the pool.  Which isn't a bad thing at all if you ask me!

I love Gabby's suit


----------



## scottny

I am all caught up again. I agree about AK, it is a great park. 

What a nice evening you had at Epcot.

Fun times at the pool.


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> For a quiet pool its really nice.  It has a nice little splash area, a pool bar, and a mug refill station.  I guess the best thing about it is its not crowded.  But I still think my favorite pool is at Congress Park.  I just love that view of DTD.




I need to explore around SSR more thoroughly on our next trip. Five nights sounds like a lot on paper but it went by so fast. I'm amazed at how little we accomplish in terms of what I've got on my many lists. The DTD view does look neat. I'd like to try all of sections. Have you been to the new Paddock pool?​





> We did - we stayed for 5 nights in June.  We invited my brother's family to stay with us.  So there were 9 of us total and it was still comfortable.  I really enjoyed it.  Then after my bro's family left we transferred over to BWV.  Great trip!  But June -so hot.




I'd love to try the BWV one day. They were on my list for this trip but I got out voted.  I think the THV are so comfortable. I know people say that SSR as a whole doesn't feel like Disney but I never forget we're at Disney. I'm was well aware the entire trip. I am on every trip.​



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Have a safe drive!  What's with this "Abercrombie Shoot" in Santa Barbara?



 It's been fun. Joshua team tied all three of their games, which is nearly impossible, and didn't make it to the semi-finals. They played so well and were so crushed. The last game was 1-0 us and they held them off. With 30 seconds left we thought we'd won. We had won. The refs didn't blow the final whistle. Another full minute went by, still winning. After 3 extra minutes, the other team scored, the refs blew the whistle, and that's what disqualified the boys from the finals. We had to win this game, not tie. I told Joshua it's the game. Sometimes you're the dog and sometimes you're the hydrant and right now, it's hydrant time.  He ended up taken it pretty well.

DH is working for A&F this week as the paramedic on a photo shoot. It sounds much more glamourous than it is.​


kaoden39 said:


> Hi Jenny!
> 
> I wanted to stop in because you have been in my thoughts.




 You're so very sweet. It was a very rough two weeks but I'm feeling better. Thank you for thinking of me. ​


eandesmom said:


> Oh I'm sad about the tri!  Mostly as the thought of not cooking something that cost that much is physically painful to think of.  I really hope it was used.  I've heard, and don't know if it's true, that they toss anything opened or fresh but who really knows?  I always hope things get used and can only imagine the sheer volume of food left behind.



We didn't open the tri so I'm sticking with the fact that they kept it.  Kelly was great and bought them on sale so we didn't pay near what we would have had DH bought it. I'd throw out anything opened too.​


> A pool only / villa day is pure heaven, I think it is a must to build into a trip if you can (though not sure it will work in Dec lol).  I'd have been hard pressed to leave the pool as well.  Afternoon drinks by the pool tend to cause me to nap by the pool.  Which isn't a bad thing at all if you ask me!




That sounds heavenly right now.  After 3 days away from home with 2 more to go, 2 kids, 2 different, tournaments, and no DH to help, I'm ready for a BIG nap.​



> I love Gabby's suit




Thanks! It was one of our great online VS deals last winter. The top was $9.99 and the bottoms were $6.99. Speaking of, I put on a bathing suit this weekend and the gym is calling my name. In fact, it's red faced screaming my name.​


scottny said:


> I am all caught up again. I agree about AK, it is a great park.
> 
> What a nice evening you had at Epcot.
> 
> Fun times at the pool.




AK is so special. It's got such a magical feel to me. From the colors to the CMs, it's my favorite all around. Its very soothing which I can;t say about any other Disney park. 

Epcot was really nice. I wish F&W stayed open but we had a really nice time and I got to visit La Cava which was on my list. We'll definitely be back. I'd like to try the restaurant in Mexico as well. 

The pool is our favorite. You can't go wrong with booze, water, and good friends. We would have stayed into the evening if it was our party night.​


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a great day.  I would have been in physical pain to leave the tri tip.  You didn't even get it on special for $1.99 a pound and pack it in your suitcase!     Not judging, just somewhere in a past life, I must have either lived through the Great Depression or some other tragic event.  I have no history in my childhood that would make me so thrifty other than the fact that in college I rang up my CC debt so high that I learned the value of a dollar in my first job out of college. But even before then, I really tried to be thrifty.  The idea of not getting the value out of such and expensive piece of meat would have driven me from the pool to cook it and make sure that someone ate it!   

But that's good, it sounds like for you there are different issues to confront!    I think relaxing was a good call in your issue management section.     I have my own set and I'll just work with them!  

Looking forward to the next update when you get back from your soccer thing.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Sounds like a great day.  I would have been in physical pain to leave the tri tip.  You didn't even get it on special for $1.99 a pound and pack it in your suitcase!     Not judging, just somewhere in a past life, I must have either lived through the Great Depression or some other tragic event.  I have no history in my childhood that would make me so thrifty other than the fact that in college I rang up my CC debt so high that I learned the value of a dollar in my first job out of college. But even before then, I really tried to be thrifty.  The idea of not getting the value out of such and expensive piece of meat would have driven me from the pool to cook it and make sure that someone ate it!
> 
> But that's good, it sounds like for you there are different issues to confront!    I think relaxing was a good call in your issue management section.     I have my own set and I'll just work with them!
> 
> Looking forward to the next update when you get back from your soccer thing.





 Hilarious! We needed to relax far more than to cook that meat. She did get it very cheap so it wasn't a tough call. I think the Bloody Mary's made it an easy decision. Everyone was just so chill and enjoying each other to break to cook. Michael really wanted a break too. Our brats and dogs were fabulous and hit the spot. Not a gorgeous Tri tip for sure but the kids were all happy and everyone ate. If I recall we also grilled a few leftover burgers too. Definitely not a shortage of food. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I'd love to try the BWV one day. They were on my list for this trip but I got out voted.  I think the THV are so comfortable. I know people say that SSR as a whole doesn't feel like Disney but I never forget we're at Disney. I'm was well aware the entire trip. I am on every trip.



I think it's just a different kind of Disney.  I haven't stayed at SSR yet but think OKW gets some of the same complaints and I ordered OKW, I'd stay there again in a heartbeat.  Different trips, different moods, different agendas.  So wonderful that there is so much to choose from!



rentayenta said:


> It's been fun. Joshua team tied all three of their games, which is nearly impossible, and didn't make it to the semi-finals. They played so well and were so crushed. The last game was 1-0 us and they held them off. With 30 seconds left we thought we'd won. We had won. The refs didn't blow the final whistle. Another full minute went by, still winning. After 3 extra minutes, the other team scored, the refs blew the whistle, and that's what disqualified the boys from the finals. We had to win this game, not tie. I told Joshua it's the game. Sometimes you're the dog and sometimes you're the hydrant and right now, it's hydrant time.  He ended up taken it pretty well.
> 
> DH is working for A&F this week as the paramedic on a photo shoot. It sounds much more glamourous than it is.



It is the game, K's team has consistently dominated their games lately but can't score to save their soul.  Very frustrating.



rentayenta said:


> Thanks! It was one of our great online VS deals last winter. The top was $9.99 and the bottoms were $6.99. Speaking of, I put on a bathing suit this weekend and the gym is calling my name. In fact, it's red faced screaming my name.



Those are my kind of prices!  though at those prices they don't have quite enough fabric on them for me anymore   I hear you about the gym and, UGH.  I've been kind of lame there lately, I've been going but have been in a rut and have got to up it a little.  So I did.  Now I'm sore.  Which is pathetic as I barely upped it.  The good sore but still.

Sun is screaming my name 3 months is SO far away!  I really need double, or triple, the vacation budget I have.  Not sure how we will make it through summer without any trip.  Park tickets are supposedly going up in April which means I need to try and buy some now.


----------



## Pixiedust530

Just dropping in to say that I am caught up and have been following along.   I've been doing most of my reading on my phone, and it's just a PITA to post from there.  I love love love your updates and it makes me REALLY want to stay at AKL sometime...it's beautiful!

It also looks like your family had a nice balance of park touring and relaxation.  Can't wait to read more.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I think it's just a different kind of Disney.  I haven't stayed at SSR yet but think OKW gets some of the same complaints and I ordered OKW, I'd stay there again in a heartbeat.  Different trips, different moods, different agendas.  So wonderful that there is so much to choose from!




I loved OKW too.  The colors and vibe were so laid back. All it needed was Jimmy Buffet playing in the background.​



> It is the game, K's team has consistently dominated their games lately but can't score to save their soul.  Very frustrating.




Its a crazy game. I told Joshua that its just the way it is and sometimes he'll get calls in his teams favor when they shouldn't.​




> Those are my kind of prices!  though at those prices they don't have quite enough fabric on them for me anymore   I hear you about the gym and, UGH.  I've been kind of lame there lately, I've been going but have been in a rut and have got to up it a little.  So I did.  Now I'm sore.  Which is pathetic as I barely upped it.  The good sore but still.




No pain, no gain....or tone.  Good for you! I'm going to CA in 16 days so I'm going to hit it hard during this next 2 weeks. I've been eating non stop since my last trip and forget about being super healthy during soccer tournaments. There's so much waiting around and driving.​


> Sun is screaming my name 3 months is SO far away!  I really need double, or triple, the vacation budget I have.  Not sure how we will make it through summer without any trip.  Park tickets are supposedly going up in April which means I need to try and buy some now.




3 months will be here before you know it! No summer trip? I though you had one in the works? 

Tickets going up again?  Yikes! I'm still hoping for a CA/AZ spilt for Spring Break even if we did just one day at Disney/DCA. We'd stay with my friend as there is no way we'd get the GCV this close.​


Pixiedust530 said:


> Just dropping in to say that I am caught up and have been following along.   I've been doing most of my reading on my phone, and it's just a PITA to post from there.  I love love love your updates and it makes me REALLY want to stay at AKL sometime...it's beautiful!
> 
> It also looks like your family had a nice balance of park touring and relaxation.  Can't wait to read more.




 I agree, it's a pain to post from the phone. AKL is gorgeous. It's stunning actually. I could spend a week there, if its warm, and not go to a single park.

Thank you, I think we had a good balance too. We were so commando the first trip and it seems to decrease each trip.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> 3 months will be here before you know it! No summer trip? I though you had one in the works?



Nothing official that's for sure.  We'd like to go to Denver but now that K is off to France we are even more broke.  The NYE trip is going to be pricey so we really can't do a summer one, and NYE, and send kids to camps, pay for soccer and France.



Thankfully Jeff and I have Aulani in May and the E's (currently) are not at all bothered by the lack of a summer trip as they will each get a camp and NYE is with their cousins and they are willing to "sacrifice" for that. 



rentayenta said:


> Tickets going up again?  Yikes! I'm still hoping for a CA/AZ spilt for Spring Break even if we did just one day at Disney/DCA. We'd stay with my friend as there is no way we'd get the GCV this close.



Well they do go up annually but the rumor is April...and usually it's been June/July or even August.

Nothing like spending a huge chunk of change for something I need next Dec!

Hmmn now, that makes me wonder.  If, god forbid, we had to reschedule the NYE trip for some reason and I bought the kids tickets, they'd be fine.  I however would not be as I bought one of the special PAP's that has to be activated by 12/31.  In that event I wonder if the DVC travel insurance (which I do have) would cover it.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Nothing official that's for sure.  We'd like to go to Denver but now that K is off to France we are even more broke.  The NYE trip is going to be pricey so we really can't do a summer one, and NYE, and send kids to camps, pay for soccer and France.



I keep forgetting K is going to France. How wonderful for her.  But I hear you on the broke part. It's impossible to do it all and unfortunately our wants come in second. That's where we are with our anniversary trip. We really a huge trip for our 20th but with Gabby's car, camp for 2, Chloe's week in AZ, Joshua's bar mitzvah, and that little things called food and a mortgage  our anniversary trips looks like it won't be much more than a fabulous weekend away.​




> Thankfully Jeff and I have Aulani in May and the E's (currently) are not at all bothered by the lack of a summer trip as they will each get a camp and NYE is with their cousins and they are willing to "sacrifice" for that.




Aulani will be wonderful.  And you've got NYE. I think you're doing pretty darn good as far as trips go. 

I'm still secretly hoping for Disneyland with the kids for a day over Spring Break or during the holidays. I'd have to chance the GCV at 7 months though for the holidays. ​




> Hmmn now, that makes me wonder.  If, god forbid, we had to reschedule the NYE trip for some reason and I bought the kids tickets, they'd be fine.  I however would not be as I bought one of the special PAP's that has to be activated by 12/31.  In that event I wonder if the DVC travel insurance (which I do have) would cover it.



I wonder how much the tickets will increase? Hard to buy something now that you won't need until 9 months away but you know it's something you're going to buy so it makes to do it early and save the money.

Is DVC travel insurance separate? I'd never thought of it as we can always cancel and redopsit our points.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Is DVC travel insurance separate? I'd never thought of it as we can always cancel and redopsit our points.



Historically the tickets have increased 5-7%.  However last year DLR did a 30% increase, likely to offset Carsland and who knows if WDW will do the same for FL and this whole FP+ nightmare.  And of course, we will get about 2 days notice.  

The DVC insurance is separate and you buy it by UY.  So if a trip uses points from more than one UY you need a policy for each.

If your trip  falls at the right time of year and you didn't use banked or borrowed then yes, you can just bank them along but depending on time of year that may or may not work for some.  Say your trip was past your banking date, you could go into a holding situation that could be very problematic.  If we'd have had to cancel our trip last summer, we'd have been in that boat.  With Aulani and NYE trips, it's not really an issue but in the case of Aulani, a chunk of them are banked points already so we'd be on a time frame to use them even though they wouldn't be in holding.

The policy covers the value of the dues per point.  But beyond that it is regular trip insurance, flights, baggage, delay, med evac, etc.  And it covers up to 8 people per trip that are traveling/staying on your points.  If you did book a cruise with points, it would cover it.

What I like about it is that per use year, the cost ($89) is about as much as I'd pay to insure just the flights through the carrier.  And it covers any trip taken during that UY with those points.  So in my case I have 2011 points that I used last summer and also for the Aulani trip.  The 2011 policy I bought for last summer's trip covers Aulani as well.  

In theory I think you could get away insuring only 1 of the UY's in a trip if you didn't think the points were really at risk and were more interested in the travel aspect of it.  I'm doing that for Aulani as the bulk of the trip is 2011 points, 7 from 2012 and then more from 2013.  I've insured 2011 and 2013.  I may add 2012 before then as I probably should for the NYE trip but then again, I may not. I do plan to insure 2014 before we leave on the NYE trip.  

As long as you buy it before dues are due, or before the last payment if paying them monthly, the pre-existing clause is waived.

Yes, I am a dork.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Historically the tickets have increased 5-7%.  However last year DLR did a 30% increase, likely to offset Carsland and who knows if WDW will do the same for FL and this whole FP+ nightmare.  And of course, we will get about 2 days notice.



That 30% increase was killer.  I'm not up to date with the whole FP+ thing. What is it?​


> The DVC insurance is separate and you buy it by UY.  So if a trip uses points from more than one UY you need a policy for each.



I had no idea you could buy DVC trip insurance. ​


> If your trip falls at the right time of year and you didn't use banked or borrowed then yes, you can just bank them along but depending on time of year that may or may not work for some.  Say your trip was past your banking date, you could go into a holding situation that could be very problematic.  If we'd have had to cancel our trip last summer, we'd have been in that boat.  With Aulani and NYE trips, it's not really an issue but in the case of Aulani, a chunk of them are banked points already so we'd be on a time frame to use them even though they wouldn't be in holding.




You're selling me on the DVC insurance. I need to look into it more.​


> The policy covers the value of the dues per point.  But beyond that it is regular trip insurance, flights, baggage, delay, med evac, etc.  And it covers up to 8 people per trip that are traveling/staying on your points.  If you did book a cruise with points, it would cover it.




It's regular trip insurance too?​


> What I like about it is that per use year, the cost ($89) is about as much as I'd pay to insure just the flights through the carrier.  And it covers any trip taken during that UY with those points.  So in my case I have 2011 points that I used last summer and also for the Aulani trip.  The 2011 policy I bought for last summer's trip covers Aulani as well.




$89 total? Really? It's so worth it. So if you borrowed points, what happens to them if you end up canceling? Do they go back into the use year like they would without insurance?​


> In theory I think you could get away insuring only 1 of the UY's in a trip if you didn't think the points were really at risk and were more interested in the travel aspect of it.  I'm doing that for Aulani as the bulk of the trip is 2011 points, 7 from 2012 and then more from 2013.  I've insured 2011 and 2013.  I may add 2012 before then as I probably should for the NYE trip but then again, I may not. I do plan to insure 2014 before we leave on the NYE trip.




Wow! You really do your homework.  Do you always insure your DVC trips?​


> As long as you buy it before dues are due, or before the last payment if paying them monthly, the pre-existing clause is waived.
> 
> Yes, I am a dork.



There are pre-exisiting conditions? I love your dorkiness!  You're better than my DVC rep when it comes to info from points to cruises. You really should have been a travel agent. 





Sorry friends I'm so behind on the updates. Life has been insane. Between Riley's passing, my cousin's funeral, Gabby turning 16 and driving, soccer, and solo parenting, I can hardly form a complete sentence let alone manage an update. I'm hoping to update this weekend. I've uploaded the pics, I just need to add the commentary.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> That 30% increase was killer.  I'm not up to date with the whole FP+ thing. What is it?​




Ugh, who really knows yet.  Lots of rumors, speculations and testing here and there.  Basically the ability to reserve fast passes up to 60 days in advance.  the actual logistics of it though, who knows.  Some things discussed are


3 of them per day but only at one park (no hopping)
will still have regular FP that you [pick up at the park
will phase out regular FP that you pick up at the park
different levels of resort stays may get more, or less of them
fireworks/parade seatings or even dining may be available with FP+
AP holders may bet 20 per quarter (that one torques me. In theory if it is 3 per day based on your ticket, the rest of my family could end up with more than I do for our NYE trip!)

But in reality no one knows.  It was rolling out Feb, then March, the April and who knows.  It's tied to the whole RFID room key thing and the magic band thing and really, no one has a clue other than the random blogs of folks who have been randomly picked for testing.  So I'm trying not to overreact. But the timing for it is likely why the price increase may happen earlier than usual on tickets.



rentayenta said:


> I had no idea you could buy DVC trip insurance.
> 
> You're selling me on the DVC insurance. I need to look into it more.
> 
> It's regular trip insurance too?
> 
> $89 total? Really? It's so worth it. So if you borrowed points, what happens to them if you end up canceling? Do they go back into the use year like they would without insurance?



I actually called them about that question.  What if I didn't want to make a claim on my points, just on flights, rental car, etc for a cancelled trip, all the non refundable stuff.  Could I?  They seemed to think I could.  I also asked what would happen to the points if I did make a claim, but the points were still "good", would they actually pay on them?  And if they did, would they then "take" them away? They weren't really sure.  

In reality it's not really linked.  The travel insurance folks aren't MS so can't go in and take my points.  I don't think.



rentayenta said:


> Wow! You really do your homework.  Do you always insure your DVC trips?
> 
> There are pre-exisiting conditions? I love your dorkiness!  You're better than my DVC rep when it comes to info from points to cruises. You really should have been a travel agent.



A travel agent would be fun.  Pretty sure it wouldn't pay as well as what I do though, sadly.  I could definitely see doing it as a retirement gig though!  I've only had one DVC trip so yes, I guess I've always insured them.    I only bought one UY for that trip though, I just wanted to cover flights, I didn't really expect anything to happen.  I wanted to insure the cruise but cost wise, didn't go there and thankfully, didn't need it.  I kind of figured since I had DVC stays on both sides, and it was only a 4 nighter,  I was covered for delays and left it at that.  Aulani is insured simply as a leftover from the summer trip even though I didn't own those points when I bought that insurance, it's still the UY I insured so they are covered.  Which I thought was darn cool.

It is regular trip insurance (you can download the policy from the members site) and it actually covers up to 8 people I think!  Anyone staying/traveling on your points.

For a 7 night cruise though, I do think I want to insure it.  I'm not sure what our regular insurance covers for evac and need to look into it.  AAA was the best deal I found and would cover the flights so I will probably go that route. I didn't insure Alaska as I figured it was in the states and knew my regular insurance would cover whatever much as if we were in FL or Denver.​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Ugh, who really knows yet.  Lots of rumors, speculations and testing here and there.  Basically the ability to reserve fast passes up to 60 days in advance.  the actual logistics of it though, who knows.  Some things discussed are
> 
> 
> 3 of them per day but only at one park (no hopping)
> will still have regular FP that you [pick up at the park
> will phase out regular FP that you pick up at the park
> different levels of resort stays may get more, or less of them
> fireworks/parade seatings or even dining may be available with FP+
> AP holders may bet 20 per quarter (that one torques me. In theory if it is 3 per day based on your ticket, the rest of my family could end up with more than I do for our NYE trip!)
> 
> But in reality no one knows.  It was rolling out Feb, then March, the April and who knows.  It's tied to the whole RFID room key thing and the magic band thing and really, no one has a clue other than the random blogs of folks who have been randomly picked for testing.  So I'm trying not to overreact. But the timing for it is likely why the price increase may happen earlier than usual on tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually called them about that question.  What if I didn't want to make a claim on my points, just on flights, rental car, etc for a cancelled trip, all the non refundable stuff.  Could I?  They seemed to think I could.  I also asked what would happen to the points if I did make a claim, but the points were still "good", would they actually pay on them?  And if they did, would they then "take" them away? They weren't really sure.
> 
> In reality it's not really linked.  The travel insurance folks aren't MS so can't go in and take my points.  I don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> A travel agent would be fun.  Pretty sure it wouldn't pay as well as what I do though, sadly.  I could definitely see doing it as a retirement gig though!  I've only had one DVC trip so yes, I guess I've always insured them.    I only bought one UY for that trip though, I just wanted to cover flights, I didn't really expect anything to happen.  I wanted to insure the cruise but cost wise, didn't go there and thankfully, didn't need it.  I kind of figured since I had DVC stays on both sides, and it was only a 4 nighter,  I was covered for delays and left it at that.  Aulani is insured simply as a leftover from the summer trip even though I didn't own those points when I bought that insurance, it's still the UY I insured so they are covered.  Which I thought was darn cool.
> 
> It is regular trip insurance (you can download the policy from the members site) and it actually covers up to 8 people I think!  Anyone staying/traveling on your points.
> 
> For a 7 night cruise though, I do think I want to insure it.  I'm not sure what our regular insurance covers for evac and need to look into it.  AAA was the best deal I found and would cover the flights so I will probably go that route. I didn't insure Alaska as I figured it was in the states and knew my regular insurance would cover whatever much as if we were in FL or Denver.





FPs 60 days in advance as a possibility?  And who will have access to said *perk*? What if you're a non planner?  Do you really think they'll have that many tiers to FP? What if you own DVC or have an AP? Does that weigh in? Makes me want to skip WDW until they figure it out almost. 

I still haven't called AAA for insurance yet or canceled my Disney transportation or found our Miami hotel. Michael got home from Santa Barbara late Friday night so we had a nice long date Saturday. Went for a couples' massage and then to dinner at a place called Layla. They serve traditional Mediterranean food, it was unreal. 

My fear is what you described, calling, buying, and then needing to cash it in and getting an insurance CM who has no idea. 

That's very cool that Aulani is covered still.  Thats going to be an amazing trip. I'm so envious (in a good way). 





Some fun news........looks like the kids and I and _maybe_ Michael will be spending Spring Break in So Cal instead of Arizona, though we love Arizona and our friends who live there. The reasons are numerous but the most important being is that I'd really like, and the kids would like, to see my dad soon as its been over a year. We'd stay with my best friend, visit the beaches, see my dad, and do Disneyland for one or two days. I'm looking into cheap 2 day tickets and guess what? They're aren't any. ​


----------



## kaoden39

You're right there is no such thing as cheap tickets to DLR. What about Universal or Knott's for a change? Or what about buying one park per day tickets? They run about $30 less per person?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:
			
		

> You're right there is no such thing as cheap tickets to DLR. What about Universal or Knott's for a change? Or what about buying one park per day tickets? They run about $30 less per person?



I thought about doing only a day at DCA but not sure Joshua could do an entire day at DCA even with Carsland. He doesn't love DCA. He's like me.  I think I'll like it more with Carsland though. It's be super hard to not go into Disneyland....

I do like Knott's and haven't been in years. I don't think my kids have been inside Knott's ever. That's a good idea, thank you. Universal is $$ and I don't want to drive into LA. I hate LA. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I thought about doing only a day at DCA but not sure Joshua could do an entire day at DCA even with Carsland. He doesn't love DCA. He's like me.  I think I'll like it more with Carsland though. It's be super hard to not go into Disneyland....
> 
> I do like Knott's and haven't been in years. I don't think my kids have been inside Knott's ever. That's a good idea, thank you. Universal is $$ and I don't want to drive into LA. I hate LA. ​




I couldn't go without going to Disneyland either. I am learning to like DCA slowly but surely.


I have not been inside Knott's for years but I was reading about it recently and you know there are some things that sound really fun to me. I am all for not driving into LA. We have driven from DLH to Beverly Hills and although it isn't a lot of miles but I felt like I had driven 100 miles by the time we were done.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I couldn't go without going to Disneyland either. I am learning to like DCA slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> I have not been inside Knott's for years but I was reading about it recently and you know there are some things that sound really fun to me. I am all for not driving into LA. We have driven from DLH to Beverly Hills and although it isn't a lot of miles but I felt like I had driven 100 miles by the time we were done.





I'll need to check out Knott's more closely.  I love Mrs. Knott's fried chicken and they're boysenberry punch. They're funnel cake is the best ever. Way better than Disneyland's even. 

​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I'll need to check out Knott's more closely.  I love Mrs. Knott's fried chicken and they're boysenberry punch. They're funnel cake is the best ever. Way better than Disneyland's even.
> 
> ​




Oh Mrs. Knott's chicken is so good!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Oh Mrs. Knott's chicken is so good!





The last time I went was during their Sunday champagne brunch with my dad and kids like some 8 years or so ago. Good times. I have great memories of Knott's. they had a dance club there at night in the mid 80's called Cloud 9. It was a hoot. I think Knott's has a water park ow too.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> The last time I went was during their Sunday champagne brunch with my dad and kids like some 8 years or so ago. Good times. I have great memories of Knott's. they had a dance club there at night in the mid 80's called Cloud 9. It was a hoot. I think Knott's has a water park ow too.​




It's been at least 20 years since I have had the chicken because you don't actually have to go into the park to eat it. Or you didn't at that time. I haven't been in the park itself for many more years than that.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> It's been at least 20 years since I have had the chicken because you don't actually have to go into the park to eat it. Or you didn't at that time. I haven't been in the park itself for many more years than that.




Right, you don't have to go into the park. Maybe we'll just go there for the chicken? It's that good. It tastes like nostalgia should.​


----------



## rentayenta

Can I just say 9 days until Club 33!!!! Single digits!    I'm so excited. And grateful. And looking forward to turning 44.  ​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

for single digits! 
I did our online check in for our pre cruise BWV stay yesterday , love having a countdown, and you have 2...or is it 3 countdowns


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> for single digits!
> I did our online check in for our pre cruise BWV stay yesterday , love having a countdown, and you have 2...or is it 3 countdowns






 Yay for pre cruise check in!!! How many days before were you able to check in? Was it easy? Did you do it online? What did it entail? 

I love countdown too.  I've got Club 33, even saying it freaks me out, and then one for the cruise. I need to add a countdown for the day or two we'll be at Disneyland during Spring Break but I've got some decisions to make there. I'm truly thinking about doing just one long mega open to close park hopping day. The thought of two days at Disneyland/DCA without midday breaks isn't all that appealing.  I'd rather be crazy commando for a full day then be pooped the second day as I know that's what we'll do. Does that even make sense?  ​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> Yay for pre cruise check in!!! How many days before were you able to check in? Was it easy? Did you do it online? What did it entail?
> 
> I love countdown too.  I've got Club 33, even saying it freaks me out, and then one for the cruise. I need to add a countdown for the day or two we'll be at Disneyland during Spring Break but I've got some decisions to make there. I'm truly thinking about doing just one long mega open to close park hopping day. The thought of two days at Disneyland/DCA without midday breaks isn't all that appealing.  I'd rather be crazy commando for a full day then be pooped the second day as I know that's what we'll do. Does that even make sense?  ​



You can do online check in 60 days prior to arrival, it was easy.  They wanted a credit card number for room charges, approximate arrival time and check out time. The requests they offered for BWVs were a pack n play, close to transportation and ground floor (I didn't have any of those requests).  

For me I'd need a day at each park, simply because we haven't seen cars land and DSs would want to spend a lot of time there and I'd hate the thought of just one Disney day, it would upset me so much that I wouldn't enjoy the day, yeah, I might have a few issues .


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> You can do online check in 60 days prior to arrival, it was easy.  They wanted a credit card number for room charges, approximate arrival time and check out time. The requests they offered for BWVs were a pack n play, close to transportation and ground floor (I didn't have any of those requests).
> 
> For me I'd need a day at each park, simply because we haven't seen cars land and DSs would want to spend a lot of time there and I'd hate the thought of just one Disney day, it would upset me so much that I wouldn't enjoy the day, yeah, I might have a few issues .





Check out time? Don't we all check out at the same time on a cruise? 

Did you make any request for the BWV? I had to call when I made my THV requests as they didn't list my specific ones.  I tend to get fairly specific.  




I totally get it and have the same issues as you.  I'm having a tough time deciding on the one day vs two which I know sounds silly right? Always choose two _but_ we've got our nights pretty well planned out so I'd only want to do one night there. Maybe we'll do 2 day 1 park/per day tickets instead of Hoppers and do Disneyland all day and then DCA the next day with Disneyland being our late night. I need to figure out which park has EE/EMH which day and do the opposite so we are on equal footing as we won't have access to EE/EMH. Who'd think it'd take so much planning for a day at Disney.   Plus we'll choose Disney on the cooler days. I'm not sure if those tickets have the 14 day window like hoppers do.​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Check out time? Don't we all check out at the same time on a cruise?
> 
> Did you make any request for the BWV? I had to call when I made my THV requests as they didn't list my specific ones.  I tend to get fairly specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get it and have the same issues as you.  I'm having a tough time deciding on the one day vs two which I know sounds silly right? Always choose two _but_ we've got our nights pretty well planned out so I'd only want to do one night there. Maybe we'll do 2 day 1 park/per day tickets instead of Hoppers and do Disneyland all day and then DCA the next day with Disneyland being our late night. I need to figure out which park has EE/EMH which day and do the opposite so we are on equal footing as we won't have access to EE/EMH. Who'd think it'd take so much planning for a day at Disney.   Plus we'll choose Disney on the cooler days. I'm not sure if those tickets have the 14 day window like hoppers do.​



Check out is based on our Dinner seating.  The early seating usually goes to breakfast at 7:00AM on the last day and can start disembarking (by character/colored luggage tags).  Second seating should be at breakfast by 8:30AM.  Our concierge host tried to give us luggage tags that would get us off the ship earlier, but I knew we would be slow and the red Mickey tags we had were just fine.  We were on our way to leave the ship no later than 9:30AM and our car was all loaded up with luggage before 10:30AM.  It's in their best interests to get you off that ship ASAP since they have a whole new crowd coming on at noon.

Sun. - DCA
Mon. - DCA
Tues - DL
Wed. - DCA
Thurs. - DL
Fri. - DCA
Sat. - DL


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> Check out time? Don't we all check out at the same time on a cruise?
> 
> Did you make any request for the BWV? I had to call when I made my THV requests as they didn't list my specific ones.  I tend to get fairly specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get it and have the same issues as you.  I'm having a tough time deciding on the one day vs two which I know sounds silly right? Always choose two _but_ we've got our nights pretty well planned out so I'd only want to do one night there. Maybe we'll do 2 day 1 park/per day tickets instead of Hoppers and do Disneyland all day and then DCA the next day with Disneyland being our late night. I need to figure out which park has EE/EMH which day and do the opposite so we are on equal footing as we won't have access to EE/EMH. Who'd think it'd take so much planning for a day at Disney.   Plus we'll choose Disney on the cooler days. I'm not sure if those tickets have the 14 day window like hoppers do.​



It was the Check Out time for BWV that was "asked", it was the online check in for BWVs that I did yesterday.  

We did our on line cruise "stuff" last week, at our 75 days prior to embarkation.

As we are renting the points for our BWV stay I asked the owners to request that we are away from the elevators on a high floor with thinking that we might get fireworks from Epcot that way.  We have a 1 bedroom Standard View.  

For me hoppers for 2 days at DL wouldn't be necessary, there is enough to do in each park without hopping if you're there for only 2 days.  But it's amazing how fast the passes add up especially for the 5 of you and the kids being counted as adults.  I'm not sure about the 14 day window either


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Check out is based on our Dinner seating.  The early seating usually goes to breakfast at 7:00AM on the last day and can start disembarking (by character/colored luggage tags).  Second seating should be at breakfast by 8:30AM.  Our concierge host tried to give us luggage tags that would get us off the ship earlier, but I knew we would be slow and the red Mickey tags we had were just fine.  We were on our way to leave the ship no later than 9:30AM and our car was all loaded up with luggage before 10:30AM.  It's in their best interests to get you off that ship ASAP since they have a whole new crowd coming on at noon.




Do I have any choice in the time? I'd like as late as possible right now but that might change with our flight times. True, I didn't realize that unlike a hotel who's got until 4:00, the ship turns around fast. Yikes, no wonder they want people off so early.​




> Sun. - DCA
> Mon. - DCA
> Tues - DL
> Wed. - DCA
> Thurs. - DL
> Fri. - DCA
> Sat. - DL





 Thank you! So I'm thinking we'll do DCA on Tuesday and Disneyland on Wed. That's so so helpful. Trying to wrap my heads round all of this so last minute overwhelms me. ​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> It was the Check Out time for BWV that was "asked", it was the online check in for BWVs that I did yesterday.
> 
> We did our on line cruise "stuff" last week, at our 75 days prior to embarkation.
> 
> As we are renting the points for our BWV stay I asked the owners to request that we are away from the elevators on a high floor with thinking that we might get fireworks from Epcot that way.  We have a 1 bedroom Standard View.
> 
> For me hoppers for 2 days at DL wouldn't be necessary, there is enough to do in each park without hopping if you're there for only 2 days.  But it's amazing how fast the passes add up especially for the 5 of you and the kids being counted as adults.  I'm not sure about the 14 day window either




Ive always wanted to stay at the BWV.  I hope you get a fireworks view. It looks like such an awesome resort. The BW area alone is so cool. 

I think as this is our first cruise, I'm at the 75 day check in too or maybe it's even less like 60? 

Yeah, I'm really thinking about not getting Hoppers. I can always add it if Joshua has had enough DCA. Not staying on property stinks! Or even close by. My friend lives close but not walking close. I figured it'd be a 60 minute journey between leaving the park, getting to the car via tram, and then getting to her house. Not terrible and we could go back. I'll have to give it more thought. 



And can I say? 


* 8 days until Club 33!!! ​*​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Do I have any choice in the time? I'd like as late as possible right now but that might change with our flight times. True, I didn't realize that unlike a hotel who's got until 4:00, the ship turns around fast. Yikes, no wonder they want people off so early.​



if you have already chosen your dinner seating the choice has been made. Also your luggage needs to be placed outside your stateroom door by 10:30PM the night before you disembark. As soon as the ship docks they're unloading that stuff. You need to be out of the stateroom by like 8AM, with all your carryons.

It's sort of a pain if you have a late flight. What we're doing in April (and I still have to work this all out with Disney) is we will take their transport back to the airport from Galveston, and then catch the airport shuttle to the Doubletree, stay overnight and catch an 8AM plane home the next morning.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Right, you don't have to go into the park. Maybe we'll just go there for the chicken? It's that good. It tastes like nostalgia should.​



the chicken is amazing and no, you don't have to go in to the park to get it.  just know that if you do go to Knott's, AAA gets a discount at the gate, 10% I think.  

The  boysenberry pie is pretty killer as well.

I'd check park hours for your trip, you may not be able to do all that you want in one day with both parks depending on the hours. I'd vote for 2 day tickets but no hopping I think.

If you are there on a Sunday and haven't done the Sunday brunch on the Queen Mary, that's a lot of fun, as is the ghost tour.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I'll need to check out Knott's more closely.  I love Mrs. Knott's fried chicken and they're boysenberry punch. They're funnel cake is the best ever. Way better than Disneyland's even.
> 
> ​



Somehow I missed this Mrs. Knott's chicken discussion! The chicken is the best! We went to the Brunch last May and it was very good. I haven't had dinner there since the last day of the last Expo.  That was a while ago considering I now have a ticker for the next one!

That's one of the few places left where you get a full meal with all the extras included with your dinner. We always end up taking the pie slice to go since we're stuffed from the chicken. Best biscuits ever! And you don't need to go into the park, just be prepared to wait half an hour or so to be seated.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> Ive always wanted to stay at the BWV.  I hope you get a fireworks view. It looks like such an awesome resort. The BW area alone is so cool.
> 
> I think as this is our first cruise, I'm at the 75 day check in too or maybe it's even less like 60?
> 
> Yeah, I'm really thinking about not getting Hoppers. I can always add it if Joshua has had enough DCA. Not staying on property stinks! Or even close by. My friend lives close but not walking close. I figured it'd be a 60 minute journey between leaving the park, getting to the car via tram, and then getting to her house. Not terrible and we could go back. I'll have to give it more thought.
> 
> 
> 
> And can I say?
> 
> 
> * 8 days until Club 33!!! [/CENTER​*​




Yay for 8 days 
We are looking forward to our stay, and we are having a very close look at DVC, I'm sure we'll be going to yet another DVC tour  kinda wish we would have done it years ago. We are just trying to figure out if we should do resale or direct 

This is our 1st cruise too and we had to wait until 75 days to do our on line stuff.​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> if you have already chosen your dinner seating the choice has been made. Also your luggage needs to be placed outside your stateroom door by 10:30PM the night before you disembark. As soon as the ship docks they're unloading that stuff. You need to be out of the stateroom by like 8AM, with all your carryons.



I chose early seating. Yikes, that's early. So I have to carry pajamas and toiletries around with me? That doesn't sound so hot. Doable but not fun. ​



> It's sort of a pain if you have a late flight. What we're doing in April (and I still have to work this all out with Disney) is we will take their transport back to the airport from Galveston, and then catch the airport shuttle to the Doubletree, stay overnight and catch an 8AM plane home the next morning.




I'm thinking of adding on 2 nights at AKV after.  But that part would be a secret for Joshua. No parks just AKV. He fell in love with it during this last trip. We'd do Boma for sure, some pool time if its warm enough which I'm sure it will be compared to what we're used to, pin trading, and he'll make the beaded necklace again by doing all of the activities between Jambo and Kidani. I just have to figure out the whole SLC to Miami, port to WDW, and then we'd probably fly out of MCO if we did WDW. I think we can fly into FL which is generally cheaper than to Miami. I have a lot of research to do. 

You're going out of Galveston? I think it's a good idea to stay the night. I think we will stay the night in Miami and fly out the next day if we don't do AKV. It just seems like so much work to disembark and fly the same day.​




eandesmom said:


> the chicken is amazing and no, you don't have to go in to the park to get it.  just know that if you do go to Knott's, AAA gets a discount at the gate, 10% I think.
> 
> The  boysenberry pie is pretty killer as well.
> 
> I'd check park hours for your trip, you may not be able to do all that you want in one day with both parks depending on the hours. I'd vote for 2 day tickets but no hopping I think.
> 
> If you are there on a Sunday and haven't done the Sunday brunch on the Queen Mary, that's a lot of fun, as is the ghost tour.





I always have to go to Schooner or Later when we're there on a Sunday, Alison knows exactly where I'm talking about. http://schoonerorlater.com It's tradition. I'm from that area and have seen the Queen Mary etc too many times to count. The only real touristy thing we do is Disneyland. 

Thanks for the AAA Knott's tip. My father is in an ALF in Anaheim. When I was growing up he spoiled me rotten with weekly trips to Disneyland and Knott's. One of the main reasons we chose So Cal over AZ for Spring Break was to see my father. He suffered a major stroke 7 years ago. He loved Mrs. Knott's fried chicken so I think I'm going to get a big dinner to go and bring it to him while we're there. I'd love to take him to Disneyland but he's a full assist and I just can't do it alone.  He could only ride what he could stay in his chair for which would be fine by me but I can't change his bag. If there was a way I could figure it out, I'd do one day hoppers for all of us and give him one last trip to Disneyland. It's because of him I love it so much. I think I need to call his social worker to see if it can be figured out. His ALF is in Anaheim so it's close. If I could get staff to follow me over and help me get him in and out the car and into his chair, I could figure out the rest.​




franandaj said:


> Somehow I missed this Mrs. Knott's chicken discussion! The chicken is the best! We went to the Brunch last May and it was very good. I haven't had dinner there since the last day of the last Expo.  That was a while ago considering I now have a ticker for the next one!
> 
> That's one of the few places left where you get a full meal with all the extras included with your dinner. We always end up taking the pie slice to go since we're stuffed from the chicken. Best biscuits ever! And you don't need to go into the park, just be prepared to wait half an hour or so to be seated.





I do love their chicken and we haven't had it in years. Our last time was Sunday brunch as well.  The wait can be brutal but I think we'll end up getting it to. It's not the same but as mentioned above, my dad is too much for me to physically handle alone.​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Yay for 8 days
> We are looking forward to our stay, and we are having a very close look at DVC, I'm sure we'll be going to yet another DVC tour  kinda wish we would have done it years ago. We are just trying to figure out if we should do resale or direct
> 
> This is our 1st cruise too and we had to wait until 75 days to do our on line stuff.




I hear great arguments for both resale and direct. We bought direct and will probably continue to do so. I don't like the limitations put on resale. Having said that, if I found the perfect GCV contract resale, I'd jump on it but would buy direct for any other DVC. 

So it is 75 days? Did you book any excursions though Disney? Palo?​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I always have to go to Schooner or Later when we're there on a Sunday, Alison knows exactly where I'm talking about. http://schoonerorlater.com It's tradition. I'm from that area and have seen the Queen Mary etc too many times to count. The only real touristy thing we do is Disneyland.
> 
> Thanks for the AAA Knott's tip. My father is in an ALF in Anaheim. When I was growing up he spoiled me rotten with weekly trips to Disneyland and Knott's. One of the main reasons we chose So Cal over AZ for Spring Break was to see my father. He suffered a major stroke 7 years ago. He loved Mrs. Knott's fried chicken so I think I'm going to get a big dinner to go and bring it to him while we're there. I'd love to take him to Disneyland but he's a full assist and I just can't do it alone.  He could only ride what he could stay in his chair for which would be fine by me but I can't change his bag. If there was a way I could figure it out, I'd do one day hoppers for all of us and give him one last trip to Disneyland. It's because of him I love it so much. I think I need to call his social worker to see if it can be figured out. His ALF is in Anaheim so it's close. If I could get staff to follow me over and help me get him in and out the car and into his chair, I could figure out the rest.



If nothing else you can bring him chicken dinner but I'd call (or perhaps his social worker knows) Disney they might really be able to help you figure something out.  Is there someone you could get to help with the bag, etc for the day?  I would think the social worker would be able to suggest someone you could hire or Disney would. You can get the chicken to go as I am sure you know, that's what we did, it's a separate carryout location.  I really wanted to eat at Mrs. Knotts as I had such fond memories of it as a kid but we just finished up at the park way too early to eat there so took it with us.  

We actually ate it at Paradise Pier.  

















You forget Jeff lived in Long Beach....















































YUM!  That beauty was mine.  Jeff is obsessed with the Galley Mess.  Me, I liked the idea that they'd sell you the whole bottle and just bring you more oj as you needed it 

oh my word the E's look little! and OMG I want to go back after seeing this picture, well heck, all of them


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I chose early seating. Yikes, that's early. So I have to carry pajamas and toiletries around with me? That doesn't sound so hot. Doable but not fun.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding on 2 nights at AKV after.  But that part would be a secret for Joshua. No parks just AKV. He fell in love with it during this last trip. We'd do Boma for sure, some pool time if its warm enough which I'm sure it will be compared to what we're used to, pin trading, and he'll make the beaded necklace again by doing all of the activities between Jambo and Kidani. I just have to figure out the whole SLC to Miami, port to WDW, and then we'd probably fly out of MCO if we did WDW. I think we can fly into FL which is generally cheaper than to Miami. I have a lot of research to do.
> 
> You're going out of Galveston? I think it's a good idea to stay the night. I think we will stay the night in Miami and fly out the next day if we don't do AKV. It just seems like so much work to disembark and fly the same day.​



I was going to ask, how do you plan to get from Miami to WDW?  I don't know how far it is, but I know on one of our trips, we took a puddle jumper from Orlando to Miami and then caught a regular plane home.

Galeveston was nightmare to navigate transportation.  I'll start a PTR soon and explain it all.


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> I was going to ask, how do you plan to get from Miami to WDW?  I don't know how far it is, but I know on one of our trips, we took a puddle jumper from Orlando to Miami and then caught a regular plane home.
> 
> Galeveston was nightmare to navigate transportation.  I'll start a PTR soon and explain it all.



We drove from Miami to WDW after our cruise in 2007 and I think it was a 4-5 hour boring drive!  I would fly if you can. 

Jill in CO


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> I hear great arguments for both resale and direct. We bought direct and will probably continue to do so. I don't like the limitations put on resale. Having said that, if I found the perfect GCV contract resale, I'd jump on it but would buy direct for any other DVC.
> 
> So it is 75 days? Did you book any excursions though Disney? Palo?​



Isn't it funny, it was our big countdown, the whole on line cruise thing and now I can't say with certainty, but I'm thinking it was 75 days...
We did book a St. Thomas excursion because there are 2 or 3 other ships in port that day and we didn't want to worry about it being crowed.  We booked the Doubloon Turtle Cove Sail & Snorkel.  And at Castaway Parasailing for me and DS9 and the Glass bottom boat for DH and DS5.  We'll explore St.Martin on our own.  We also booked a brunch at Palo, and DH and I are really looking forward to that.  At the same time we were able to book a port arrival time, the earliest that can be booked is 11AM, but that was taken by the 75 days so we got 1130, so that's not too bad.

Have you made any decisions about shore excursions yet?

We are are doing a night at AKL post cruise (also part of the surprise), just one night, but I think it will be an easier let down from the cruise, rather than jumping on the plane right away.  We plan pool time there too.  

Arrgg, I guess I need to get on with the day and my work out, but I'll be day dreaming about Disney while I do it


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> If nothing else you can bring him chicken dinner but I'd call (or perhaps his social worker knows) Disney they might really be able to help you figure something out.  Is there someone you could get to help with the bag, etc for the day?  I would think the social worker would be able to suggest someone you could hire or Disney would. You can get the chicken to go as I am sure you know, that's what we did, it's a separate carryout location.  I really wanted to eat at Mrs. Knotts as I had such fond memories of it as a kid but we just finished up at the park way too early to eat there so took it with us.
> 
> We actually ate it at Paradise Pier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget Jeff lived in Long Beach....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!  That beauty was mine.  Jeff is obsessed with the Galley Mess.  Me, I liked the idea that they'd sell you the whole bottle and just bring you more oj as you needed it
> 
> oh my word the E's look little! and OMG I want to go back after seeing this picture, well heck, all of them




 Great pics. Thanks G-d I'm visiting home next weekend or those pictures would make me cry. Of course it's set to rain on our Club 33 day but NOTHING can damper my excitement.  I'm seriously trying to decide now what I'll wear. I'm thinking white jean capris (longer ones) with this great banana republic shirt and short little jacket. I may freeze but I'll change into a sweat outfit after lunch. Can't embarrass my host. 

I did recall now you telling me Jeff lived in Long Beach. It's one of my favorite cities ever.  My friend Sadee and I are trying to plan where we want to eat next Saturday night. Thursday night we're doing Walt's Wharf. http://www.waltswharf.com/

It's my other friend's bday too so we'll be celebrating three next weekend. 

My mouth is watering for some Knott's chicken right now. To-go looks pretty darn good. 

I'll call his SW for sure and try to figure it all out. I'd love to take him. He'd get a kick out of it I think. He wouldn't be able to handle all day but even if I could get him on POTC, a boat, the Monorail, and IASW, he'd be elated. I don't know which rides accommodate an actual chair without having to transfer.​






franandaj said:


> I was going to ask, how do you plan to get from Miami to WDW?  I don't know how far it is, but I know on one of our trips, we took a puddle jumper from Orlando to Miami and then caught a regular plane home.
> 
> Galeveston was nightmare to navigate transportation.  I'll start a PTR soon and explain it all.




I think it's like 4-5 hours which make me want to discount it all together. 

I've read Galveston is a pita.  Yah, you need to start your PTR. ​


jedijill said:


> We drove from Miami to WDW after our cruise in 2007 and I think it was a 4-5 hour boring drive!  I would fly if you can.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks Jill. So basically we need to rent a car or fly. Hmm.....​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Isn't it funny, it was our big countdown, the whole on line cruise thing and now I can't say with certainty, but I'm thinking it was 75 days...
> We did book a St. Thomas excursion because there are 2 or 3 other ships in port that day and we didn't want to worry about it being crowed.  We booked the Doubloon Turtle Cove Sail & Snorkel.  And at Castaway Parasailing for me and DS9 and the Glass bottom boat for DH and DS5.  We'll explore St.Martin on our own.  We also booked a brunch at Palo, and DH and I are really looking forward to that.  At the same time we were able to book a port arrival time, the earliest that can be booked is 11AM, but that was taken by the 75 days so we got 1130, so that's not too bad.
> 
> Have you made any decisions about shore excursions yet?
> 
> We are are doing a night at AKL post cruise (also part of the surprise), just one night, but I think it will be an easier let down from the cruise, rather than jumping on the plane right away.  We plan pool time there too.
> 
> Arrgg, I guess I need to get on with the day and my work out, but I'll be day dreaming about Disney while I do it




You are taking my dream cruise.   Ive always wanted to visit the BVI. I hope you share your trip with us. I'd love to read all about the details after. Your excursions sound great. If my whole family was going we'd most likely do a spilt excursion too. 

11:30 is a great arrival time. I'd be thrilled with that.

Excellent you're going to AKV for a night after. You're cruising out of MCO correct? I have looked into cruising out of MCO but they only have 7 dayers, which sounds great, but it's more than I'd like to spend. It's the same itinerary as yours. 

With a 4-5 hour drive, AKV may not be in the cards now. I'll have to lay it out on paper.

As far as excursions I've only decided on Nachi Cocom in Cozumel. In Castaway Cay, I'm thinking we'll do the beach and maybe rent a bike. We're pretty mellow vacationers. I feel like I'm go go go all of the time so I truly like to tune out on vacations. 

Did you get to your work out? What do you do to work out? I'm always looking for new ideas.​


----------



## rentayenta

My family just put in LOTR and I'm working on our MNSSHP night update.  The new Photobucket stinks and uploading the pics is taking far longer than I thought. Thankfully this is a 3 hour movie. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Let me first start by apologizing for the delay in updates.  Between the new Photobucket and Gabby having her wisdom teeth out Friday, its been nearly impossible to concentrate on anything that requires concentration. 


After our delicious dinner of brats and dogs, we got ready for MNSSHP. This was to be our very first Disney Halloween party and we were so excited. Deciding on costumes had been a chore as I wanted us to go as a group.  I threw out everything from Snow White and her fellas to Cruella and the pups. No takers.  

I decided to throw in the towel and let everyone dress as they wanted with the only stipulation being that they went as something Disney. We settled on 3 Incredibles, Alice, Mike Wazowski, and Buzz Lightyear. 

Some pre party pics on the deck of our THV:
















We hopped the bus to the Grandstand section from the THV and then from Grandstand we headed to MK. I know I read lots of grumbling but other than one snafu on the way back from Typhoon Lagoon, which affected every resort, we had no transportation issues. 

We arrived at MK about 6:00 and the crowds were like I expected. I had bought candy bags for our crew and Im glad I did. They were those string back packs from the dollar store and much easier to hold then tradtional candy bags.

Our crew:











I think we look pretty good. We didn't spend much and everyone was comfortable which I read was key during the party. The t-shirts still get worn. 

I had lots of big plans for tonight including Photopass pics with the hitch hiking ghosts, haunted carriage Photopass, the kids with the 7 Dwarves as well as trick or treating, the Boo to You Parade, and Hallowishes. Guess whos kids and spouse wanted to ride ride ride? Guess who's kids wouldn't stop long enough to see the Snow White and her fellas? 

Mine.  

It was a gorgeous night. 
















Soooooo, we decided to split some and stay together some. Jennas crew was with us by now. I dont recall the order in which we did everything as we were so busy, it was hard to take notes. We trick or treated a ton and rode everything we wanted. 

Jenna wanted us to check out the new Fantasyland. On our previous glimpse of the new FL, we totally missed Gastons and the area right around there. We stopped in Gastons for a cider and a pork shank.  It was actually really good.  We were so busy chatting and eating that we only got one photo of the fountain.


----------



## rentayenta

After we all went to HM together. 
















Notice Leotas eyes in these:











And in the ride sans flash of course:






After HM we posed for the Haunted Carriage pics. Yay me!











Im not elated that Michael was cut off in every photo but for $20 I cant complain too much.


----------



## rentayenta

Everyone wanted to go ride but Jenna and I wanted a great parade spot so we spilt from the group for some mom time.  

The castle:






On the way to the parade route we ran into the Hitch Hiking Ghosts Photopass. It was sort of hidden and wouldnt have been able to find it unless we stumbled upon it like we did. I was so happy. There was no one in line so we walked right up. Here we are:















G-d we are cheesy but in a good way. Jenna and I had a blast. 

After the pics we went over to find a good parade spot. Her family was going to ride with mine and then meet us. My haters had no interest in a once-in-a-trip parade. 

We found a great spot just across from the Hall of Presidents. We chatted and waited. Its so nice to be able to have some catch up time with my friend. Our spot:






Here's the Boo to You Parade. All photos were taken with my iPhone so I apologize for the blurry ones which is all of them. The parade didn't stop so I could snap pictures. Weird, I know. 


























































































​


----------



## rentayenta

The last float ie huge advertisement was so out of place. Cute but totally out of place. Death, scary, haunted, candy. One of these things isn't like the other. 

Jenna's family showed up in time for the parade. Jenna and I wanted to watch Hallowishes so across the brige we went to grab a frozen Coke and snag a good spot. We met up with the others near Space Mountain and grabbed Joshua. He was getting tired and he also loves fireworks. We used tired as a cover. Haha! 

It was starting to fill up so we ask Nate to bring us our Frozen Cokes as the line was loooong. We also got the cream cheese filled pretzels and a churro I think. 

Again, all of the foloowing photos were taken with my old iPhone 3 G. Not terrible for no zoom or flash. 

The lights dimmed and the show began. I can watch Disney fireworks over and over and never get bored. I took no fewer than 50 photos but because I'd like you to all to keep reading, I'm only posting some. 



















































During the fireworks we all met back up. Of course we had a better view than the rest. We shimmed our way back to Adventureland and Fronteirland to ride some of our favorites and get a little more candy. 

POTC looked so cool:






On our way out I took a couple pics again with my iPhone. Nothing spectacular but fun nonetheless. 
















And one last shot of the MNSSHP sign outside of the gates:






Jenna et al stayed a little later than us. Tomorrow we were set to check out of our wonderful THV and into Kidani where we also hadn't stayed before. We had stayed in Jambo previously but not Kidani. We were so looking forward to the vibe and culture but truly enjoyed our time at the THV.

We got back in no time and glad we left the party a little before it ended. 

The kids gorged on candy while I packed some. My only concern about moving was moving all of the cold items. We still had a bunch.  

We got to bed fairly late but knew we'd let the kids sleep in while we resumed packing. Check out was 11 am and we planned on using every last minute. 


Up next, goodbye THV, hello Africa! 

​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Of course it's set to rain on our Club 33 day but NOTHING can damper my excitement.  I'm seriously trying to decide now what I'll wear. I'm thinking white jean capris (longer ones) with this great banana republic shirt and short little jacket. I may freeze but I'll change into a sweat outfit after lunch. Can't embarrass my host.
> 
> 
> I think it's like 4-5 hours which make me want to discount it all together.
> 
> I've read Galveston is a pita.  Yah, you need to start your PTR. ​



You noticed that "weather thing" too.  I hope that it blows over Wednesday and is gone by Thursday.  As long as you look good without T-shirt or tank top, you're fine.  

The whole Orlando to Miami thing seems like a PITA, much like getting to Galveston.  I will start my PTR once I finish my two TRs in progress!!!!  I updated both today.  The Destination-D one is taking way too long because there is just too much information!



rentayenta said:


> I took no fewer than 50 photos but because I'd like you to all to keep reading, I'm only posting some. ​



There are other people who could learn from this post....none of which have TRs on the DVC boards.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> You noticed that "weather thing" too.  I hope that it blows over Wednesday and is gone by Thursday.  As long as you look good without T-shirt or tank top, you're fine.




 I noticed the *weather thing*. 60* and rain. How cold do they keep the restaurant?​


> The whole Orlando to Miami thing seems like a PITA, much like getting to Galveston.  I will start my PTR once I finish my two TRs in progress!!!!  I updated both today.  The Destination-D one is taking way too long because there is just too much information!




Your Destination D report is great. I'm sure it's also very time consuming. Your note taking is stellar and I know much appreciated. It's like being there without being there. I saw your DVC update but not the other. I'll go read after this.​



> There are other people who could learn from this post....none of which have TRs on the DVC boards.




 Do tell....... I realized I have a few really good ones I should have posted along with a ton of Photopass photos from the days prior to MNSSHP. I think I'll just post them in the finale if I ever get there.


Club 33 Friday seems crazy unreal to me. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely update of MNSSHP.  Seems like you had a great time.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> There are other people who could learn from this post....none of which have TRs on the DVC boards.



Hmmmm......wonder who you mean???


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely update of MNSSHP.  Seems like you had a great time.






We had such a great time, thank you! I'm glad my report communicates that even with the blurry pics. It's a fun party and we'd do it again in a heartbeat. It did leave us with an unused day on our park hoppers though. Blasphemous I know. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I noticed the *weather thing*. 60* and rain. How cold do they keep the restaurant?​
> Your Destination D report is great. I'm sure it's also very time consuming. Your note taking is stellar and I know much appreciated. It's like being there without being there. I saw your DVC update but not the other. I'll go read after this.​



I'm always warm in places, so I'm not a good one to ask. I always wearsome sort of sleeveless blouse with a cover up blouse so in case I get hot I'm OK. The Destination D report will be easy skating from here on out. I have a couple updates ready to go. It's all pictures from here on out.

I'm also several updates ahead on the DVC report. I can't believe it's almost over already! 



rentayenta said:


> Do tell....... I realized I have a few really good ones I should have posted along with a ton of Photopass photos from the days prior to MNSSHP. I think I'll just post them in the finale if I ever get there.
> 
> Club 33 Friday seems crazy unreal to me. ​





PrincessInOz said:


> Hmmmm......wonder who you mean???



That was just me being catty and frustrated. Not one person in particular,  just an observation.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> You are taking my dream cruise.   Ive always wanted to visit the BVI. I hope you share your trip with us. I'd love to read all about the details after. Your excursions sound great. If my whole family was going we'd most likely do a spilt excursion too.
> 
> 11:30 is a great arrival time. I'd be thrilled with that.
> 
> Excellent you're going to AKV for a night after. You're cruising out of MCO correct? I have looked into cruising out of MCO but they only have 7 dayers, which sounds great, but it's more than I'd like to spend. It's the same itinerary as yours.
> 
> With a 4-5 hour drive, AKV may not be in the cards now. I'll have to lay it out on paper.
> 
> As far as excursions I've only decided on Nachi Cocom in Cozumel. In Castaway Cay, I'm thinking we'll do the beach and maybe rent a bike. We're pretty mellow vacationers. I feel like I'm go go go all of the time so I truly like to tune out on vacations.
> 
> Did you get to your work out? What do you do to work out? I'm always looking for new ideas.​



A 4-5 hour dive is a huge chunk of time, but I think you'll have an early start to the day, by the time you're off the ship.  

We are out of MCO, well Port Canaveral, but we fly in and out of MCO.  This is defiantly my dream vacation, and I can't believe it's coming true.  

I did get to my work out the other day, I've been very boring lately in that respect.  We've got an elliptical at home so I've been on that, we also have a membership at our local Y, but I just can't seem to get there during the week.  I had my Gall Bladder out in November and my recovery went well, but I've had a little set back and I'm on a break from heavy lifting, so no weights or full laundry baskets for me for a while.  

Great update!  Loved all the pics, glad everyone got to do what they liked, seems like there is so much to do at those parties, I think I'll have to wait for the parties until my boys are a little older and can do the late nights.  Can't wait to hear about AKL so I can get your great hints!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I'm always warm in places, so I'm not a good one to ask. I always wearsome sort of sleeveless blouse with a cover up blouse so in case I get hot I'm OK. The Destination D report will be easy skating from here on out. I have a couple updates ready to go. It's all pictures from here on out.
> 
> I'm also several updates ahead on the DVC report. I can't believe it's almost over already!




I'm always cold.  Definitely will be bringing a sweater. I hope the 60% chance of rain is less. Looks like I'll be searching the basement for our Disney ponchos. My geekiness knows no bounds. 

You Dest D updates were great. The Alan Menken day looked spectacular. He's a true musical gif and genius.​






> That was just me being catty and frustrated. Not one person in particular,  just an observation.





I'm a fan of safe venting. ​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> A 4-5 hour dive is a huge chunk of time, but I think you'll have an early start to the day, by the time you're off the ship.




 That doesn't sound like fun. At all. I'd have to rent a car for sure. I guess if we do that, we can fly into Miami or Fort Lauderdale and then fly out of MCO. I've found that booking one ways is saving me money. I just booked the kids tickets to Denver for summer camp and did it all one ways.​


> We are out of MCO, well Port Canaveral, but we fly in and out of MCO.  This is defiantly my dream vacation, and I can't believe it's coming true.




 I'm so excited for you. How far is Port Canaveral from MCO? What kind of transportation are you taking to the port?​


> I did get to my work out the other day, I've been very boring lately in that respect.  We've got an elliptical at home so I've been on that, we also have a membership at our local Y, but I just can't seem to get there during the week.  I had my Gall Bladder out in November and my recovery went well, but I've had a little set back and I'm on a break from heavy lifting, so no weights or full laundry baskets for me for a while.[/quotes]
> 
> Sending healing vibes your way. Good for you for getting on the machine at home. Even in front of the tv, its hard for me to work out. I was doing Jillian Michael's 30 day shred and doing quite well until Riley passed away and then have been very sporadic since.
> 
> A heavy laundry basket break doesn't sound so bad. ​
> 
> 
> 
> Great update!  Loved all the pics, glad everyone got to do what they liked, seems like there is so much to do at those parties, I think I'll have to wait for the parties until my boys are a little older and can do the late nights.  Can't wait to hear about AKL so I can get your great hints!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV is amazing. I'd be happy to answer any questions you've got. It was our second stay there and we loved every minute of it.
> 
> I'd wait for late parties until the kids are older too, that's what we did but not purposefully. It just turned out that way. In retrospect though my kids wouldn't have done well as toddlers staying up that late for a party. When you get the chance and your children are older, I'd highly recommend it.  There were so many unique party activities. The fireworks, parade, characters, Photopass, and trick or treating are all special for party nights.
> 
> 
> 
> * 4 days until Club 33!!! *​
Click to expand...


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> * 4 days until Club 33!!! *​



You're so funny!  I hope it is everything that you are thinking it will be!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> You're so funny!  I hope it is everything that you are thinking it will be!



New friends, best friend, Walt's house, Mickey's house.....and chilled crab legs? I'm solid.  It's a bucket list experience for me.​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> I'm so excited for you. How far is Port Canaveral from MCO? What kind of transportation are you taking to the port?​
> I think Port Canaveral is about a hours drive from MCO, we are renting a car so we'll drive there the day before the cruise and spend the night.
> 
> Wow 4 days!  You'll be there before you know it!!


----------



## rentayenta

An hour isn't bad at all. What hotel are you staying at? I need to find one for ours. We have friends in Miami and we could always stay with them. I'm sure they'd grab us from the airport and drop us at the port. I just don't want to get too settled for just a night if that makes any sense? Haha! It'd be great to see them though.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> An hour isn't bad at all. What hotel are you staying at? I need to find one for ours. We have friends in Miami and we could always stay with them. I'm sure they'd grab us from the airport and drop us at the port. I just don't want to get too settled for just a night if that makes any sense? Haha! It'd be great to see them though.



We stayed at a cool spot in south beach, killer dive Cuban within walking distance. I'll try to figure out where it was but I think it's pretty close to the port from SB.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> We stayed at a cool spot in south beach, killer dive Cuban within walking distance. I'll try to figure out where it was but I think it's pretty close to the port from SB.





In Miami? Awesome!  Thank you for checking. How did you get to the port?​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures from MNSSHP and see that everyone had a great time. Those were very nice costumes that your family wore that night which were all Disney. The Photopass pictures are very nice. I had a fun time at MNSSHP last year and wished that we did a lot more than just watching Happy HalloWishes fireworks and Mickey's Boo To You Halloween Parade. 

Very nice update.

Have a great time at Club 33 in a few more days.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Have a great time at Club 33.  I'm jealous!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> In Miami? Awesome!  Thank you for checking. How did you get to the port?​



We didn't but we drove right by it, it's probably 20 mint from S Beach in traffic, less if no traffic.  I'm fairly sure we stayed at the Surfcomber, which may be pricier or more adult than you want.  We are huge Kimpton fans and back then I was getting killer deals with them through Starbucks.  They do tend to have nice last minute specials and good AAA rates.  But you are just there for the night so....hmmn.  S. Beach is a hoot though, there is a nice Lowes which I think is more kid friendly.

Are you going to get a car in Miami?  That would influence things I'd think


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> An hour isn't bad at all. What hotel are you staying at? I need to find one for ours. We have friends in Miami and we could always stay with them. I'm sure they'd grab us from the airport and drop us at the port. I just don't want to get too settled for just a night if that makes any sense? Haha! It'd be great to see them though.​



We are staying at the Country Inn and Suites.  It gets decent reviews on Trip Adviser.  Staying with friends is kinda six of one, half a dozen of another...it would be nice not to have to worry about getting around on your own though.


----------



## rentayenta

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures from MNSSHP and see that everyone had a great time. Those were very nice costumes that your family wore that night which were all Disney. The Photopass pictures are very nice. I had a fun time at MNSSHP last year and wished that we did a lot more than just watching Happy HalloWishes fireworks and Mickey's Boo To You Halloween Parade.
> 
> Very nice update.
> 
> Have a great time at Club 33 in a few more days.



 Thanks Bret. It was a great party. I'd love to do it again only this time I'd make the kids pose with Snow White and Dwarves as well as check out some of the rare Villains.​





PrincessInOz said:


> Have a great time at Club 33.  I'm jealous!





Thanks PIO. I'm goofy excited. We're staying the night prior at the DLH. I'm so looking forward to seeing the refurbed rooms. The light up/fiber optic headboard looks so cool. I still haven't decided what I'm going to wear but I'm now leaning towards jeans as its set to rain a lot. I hope we won't miss RSR but the kids and I will be back for two days during the first week of April.​


eandesmom said:


> We didn't but we drove right by it, it's probably 20 mint from S Beach in traffic, less if no traffic.  I'm fairly sure we stayed at the Surfcomber, which may be pricier or more adult than you want.  We are huge Kimpton fans and back then I was getting killer deals with them through Starbucks.  They do tend to have nice last minute specials and good AAA rates.  But you are just there for the night so....hmmn.  S. Beach is a hoot though, there is a nice Lowes which I think is more kid friendly.
> 
> Are you going to get a car in Miami?  That would influence things I'd think




I wasn't planning on getting a car for the night. I'll look into the Lowe's.  Adult friendly is no bueno for this trip. Haha! Thank you for the recommendations. You've always got great travel insights.​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> We are staying at the Country Inn and Suites.  It gets decent reviews on Trip Adviser.  Staying with friends is kinda six of one, half a dozen of another...it would be nice not to have to worry about getting around on your own though.




I agree about staying with friends......I hate to invade someone's space for just a night though if that makes any sense. All the cleaning and prep that goes into having house guests and then staying for only a night. 

I googled your hotel, it looks perfect.  I've had good luck with Trip Advisor too.


​


----------



## MEK

Isn't the Halloween party so much fun?  I don't think I ever made it over to Pirates, but I certainly love the way they have it lit up.

I have to agree with you - the whole Goofy's candy at the end it so silly.  I just like to forget its there.

Love the costumes and you got some great family/group pictures and magic shots!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Isn't the Halloween party so much fun?  I don't think I ever made it over to Pirates, but I certainly love the way they have it lit up.
> 
> I have to agree with you - the whole Goofy's candy at the end it so silly.  I just like to forget its there.
> 
> Love the costumes and you got some great family/group pictures and magic shots!





Its a blast. October is my favorite time to go so far between MNSSHSP and F&W, it's fabulous. We've been in May and September also. 

When is your next girls trip? 

Did you guys get a lot of Photos? I was on the Photopass with everyone but didn't go through everyone's photos.  Im all about the Photopass share again. Cynthia did a great job. Lots of works for her and saved us all a bunch of money. ​


----------



## pooh'smate




----------



## rentayenta

Thanks friend! It's been an amazing birthday weekend. Can't wait to post all about it.​


----------



## dvc at last !

Happy Birthday - can hardly wait to hear about Club 33  !

Things have been crazy here the past 2 weeks.  My brother had a severe stroke.  He can not move his left side.  They did start OT/PT and now Speech Therapy. He is 53.  Pray for a speedy recovery.  Thanks.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrincessInOz

dvc at last ! said:


> Happy Birthday - can hardly wait to hear about Club 33  !
> 
> Things have been crazy here the past 2 weeks.  My brother had a severe stroke.  He can not move his left side.  They did start OT/PT and now Speech Therapy. He is 53.  Pray for a speedy recovery.  Thanks.



Sorry to read this.  Wishing your brother a speedy recovery.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Yay can't wait to hear all about it!  

DVC At Last, that's awful, sure hope your brother's recovery goes well and quickly!


----------



## kaoden39

dvc at last ! said:


> Happy Birthday - can hardly wait to hear about Club 33  !
> 
> Things have been crazy here the past 2 weeks.  My brother had a severe stroke.  He can not move his left side.  They did start OT/PT and now Speech Therapy. He is 53.  Pray for a speedy recovery.  Thanks.




Saying a prayer for your brother. I had a stroke in 2007 and my right arm was paralyzed for almost a year. My hand recovered faster than me arm. Rehab isn't easy but it is so important.


----------



## franandaj

dvc at last ! said:


> Happy Birthday - can hardly wait to hear about Club 33  !
> 
> Things have been crazy here the past 2 weeks.  My brother had a severe stroke.  He can not move his left side.  They did start OT/PT and now Speech Therapy. He is 53.  Pray for a speedy recovery.  Thanks.



I hope things get better!


----------



## rentayenta

Sorry I'm such a slacker. Got home last night and then to work early this morning. I'll have my Club 33 update posted soon hopefully. 


dvc at last, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother.  Sending healing vibes for a speedy recovery.​


----------



## rentayenta

dvc at last ! said:


> Happy Birthday - can hardly wait to hear about Club 33  !
> 
> Things have been crazy here the past 2 weeks.  My brother had a severe stroke.  He can not move his left side.  They did start OT/PT and now Speech Therapy. He is 53.  Pray for a speedy recovery.  Thanks.




 I hope your brother mends quickly and fully. My father suffered a major stroke almost 8 years ago, I know how hard it is. 

Thanks you for the birthday wishes. I'm hoping to get my Club 33/ birthday weekend posted tomorrow night.​




PrincessInOz said:


> Happy Birthday!





 It was a lovely birthday indeed. ​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Yay can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> DVC At Last, that's awful, sure hope your brother's recovery goes well and quickly!





I'm slacking for sure. Michael left for Sonoma on a Ralph Lauren job so I was shot back into reality rather harshly after my fabulous birthday weekend. I haven't even unpacked. ​


----------



## kaoden39

Hi there! 


I hope you had a great birthday! 


Michael is in my neck of the woods. The weather is very welcoming too!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 
> I hope you had a great birthday!
> 
> 
> Michael is in my neck of the woods. The weather is very welcoming too!





 He is. He said its beautiful. I can't remember the name of the hotel but I'll find out tomorrow, maybe you've heard of it?​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> He is. He said its beautiful. I can't remember the name of the hotel but I'll find out tomorrow, maybe you've heard of it?​



 Mmm probably not. We have been in that area many times but never stayed there. We are so close that the thought had never crossed my mind until recently when I thought it might be nice for an overnight trip for Scotty and I.


He had a CT scan on Friday and he is seeing the neurologist on Wednesday. I am hoping they figure out what it is that has made him so sick.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hope you had a great birthday and I will be looking forward to hear about your recent trip.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Mmm probably not. We have been in that area many times but never stayed there. We are so close that the thought had never crossed my mind until recently when I thought it might be nice for an overnight trip for Scotty and I.
> 
> 
> He had a CT scan on Friday and he is seeing the neurologist on Wednesday. I am hoping they figure out what it is that has made him so sick.




I'm sorry Scotty has been sick  and hope they get you both some answers. Good luck on Wed and you'll be in my thoughts.  Please keep us posted. 

He sent me pics but I forgot the name.  I'm so scattered when he's away. You'd think I'd be used to the solo parenting by now but I'm not. Having another driver though has helped a ton.​




mvf-m11c said:


> Hope you had a great birthday and I will be looking forward to hear about your recent trip.




Thank you, it was fabulous. I had a major scare today, my iPhone suddenly turned off and I couldn't get it back on.  I was so afraid I was going to lose my photos but thankfully I didn't. I need to get them on the mac stat. 

Hoping to update tonight. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I'm sorry Scotty has been sick  and hope they get you both some answers. Good luck on Wed and you'll be in my thoughts.  Please keep us posted.
> 
> He sent me pics but I forgot the name.  I'm so scattered when he's away. You'd think I'd be used to the solo parenting by now but I'm not. Having another driver though has helped a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it was fabulous. I had a major scare today, my iPhone suddenly turned off and I couldn't get it back on.  I was so afraid I was going to lose my photos but thankfully I didn't. I need to get them on the mac stat.
> 
> Hoping to update tonight. ​




Thank you I will keep you up to date. 


I would have freaked out about the phone.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you I will keep you up to date.
> 
> 
> I would have freaked out about the phone.




 Please. Sending lots of good vibes your way.


I did freak! I have a lot of Club 33 pics and beach pics on my phone. 


I'm at an impasse with regard to Spring Break and Disney. Can I live with DCA only for a day without a park Hopper? It'll save me $190. It'll cost $435 for the 5 of us with a one day/one park ticket or $625 for a one day hopper. I'm having an incredibly rough time swallowing over $600 just to walk in.  $435 seems a little insane as well but I can wrap my head around it.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Please. Sending lots of good vibes your way.
> 
> 
> I did freak! I have a lot of Club 33 pics and beach pics on my phone.
> 
> 
> I'm at an impasse with regard to Spring Break and Disney. Can I live with DCA only for a day without a park Hopper? It'll save me $190. It'll cost $435 for the 5 of us with a one day/one park ticket or $625 for a one day hopper. I'm having an incredibly rough time swallowing over $600 just to walk in.  $435 seems a little insane as well but I can wrap my head around it.​



Ouch it really hurts to have our large families when it comes to tickets doesn't it?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Ouch it really hurts to have our large families when it comes to tickets doesn't it?




Indeed! I miss the days of child prices too. Still hoping for park hoppers but need to talk to Michael. I think just DCA sounds great on paper until it's about 2:00 and me and Joshua are dying to go on Indy!   Then I see me springing for hoppers. 



Working on the birthday update. It will be posted tonight. The pics make me smile.​


----------



## DrMomof3

This is our last year of Nathaniel being a Disney child.  It is hard to wrap your head around those ticket prices.  Right now we have APs and there is no more child AP but I don't know if we'll keep getting APs.  We may be buying a DVC resale contract and then the AP will be cheaper!
I started a new PTR for my August trip.

Amanda


----------



## kaoden39

I always know that if I don't buy hoppers that I will have something I just HAVE to do.


----------



## rentayenta

Once again, I'm sorry for the delay. I arrived home Sunday night only to be slammed with a week of solo parenting. I had less than a week's notice so I was not prepared. I have to prepare to solo parent my own children. 

Ive decided not to post my entire birthday trip. I dont want to bore everyone with every little detail.  We enjoyed a night at the DLH, a day at Disney with a mini meet, a day at the beach with lots of eating and drinking, and a final part day on the water. Ill focus on the Disney part. 

My friend and I arrived at the Disneyland Hotel after a delayed flight into Long Beach from SLC. We picked up our luggage and then our rental car from Hertz. We got upgraded from a standard to a nice little Infinity. It had a starter button and it took us the entire 3 days to realize we didnt need a key to start it. As you can tell by the water, it had just stopped raining and it had turned into a gorgeous day. 











Now I hadnt stayed at the DLH since 2005 and read about the refurb and how pretty it was. 

Because we decided to stop by the beach before heading to Anaheim, I called the hotel to let them know wed be late. I spoke with a nice CM named Jackie who was very friendly. She asked if we were celebrating anything and of course I told her it was our birthdays.  I also requested the Adventure Tower and if possible a view of DTD. I let her know we booked a standard room on points and would appreciate anything she could do.






Proudly displaying my age:






And a trip to So Cal isnt complete without my very favorite snack:






At about 5 pm we pulled into the DLH. I was so excited as it had been so long. Even with our 3 stays at the GCV, I hadnt managed to make it over to see the updated DLH.  I love the GCV but the DLH was the first resort hotel we stayed at and I have such fond memories. 






I was not disappointed. After chatting with the valet,  we used valet, we headed inside. As we walked in there was a beautiful bride and groom having their photo taken. I didnt want to be a spazz and snap a picture but secretly I wanted to. 

Bell services took this of us:






We were the second party in line and just chatted away while waiting our turn. 

Check in was easy and guess what tower we had? The Adventure Tower with a view of DTD! Let the birthday pixie dust flow....

Birthday buttons:






Adventure Tower, here we come:






The view was fabulous!











Lots of room and bathroom photos:




















































Continued in the next post....​


----------



## rentayenta

The light up headboard was tear worthy.






But wait, it gets better...






I was in heaven and my friend was in awe. She had been to Disneyland, even with us before, but never felt the magic until right then. 

A few more pics:





















We planned on meeting some girlfriends for dinner so we headed to Walt’s Wharf in Seal Beach. Neither of us wanted to leave the hotel and Disneyland area but dinner plans had been made months ago so off we went. It was a lovely night with good friends. 

Our birthday dessert:






We got back to the hotel, changed into our pjs, and had a slumber party. We are so goofy and took these pictures. We couldn’t get over the light up headboard and music. When you turn on the headboard, the lamp hums the music to _A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes_. OMG! 

We took these:
















We continued to chat and turned on the tv, posted pics our goofy selves on FB, and then fell asleep. 

We still hadn’t decided on a plan for the following day aside from meeting Alison and Fran for lunch at Club 33. 

My friend had been to Carsland but didn’t ride anything so technically, in my mind, she hadn’t been.  I knew we wanted to start there. 

We woke up about 7 am and were starving. We tried calling room service, after all it was our birthday trip, but after 15 minutes on hold, we gave up. We didn’t want to eat too much knowing we wanted to stuff ourselves silly at Club 33 but we knew we couldn’t go without anything. 

The forecast was calling for 90% rain  but luckily there wasn't a dark cloud in the sky. Yet. We knew we needed to take advantage of our luck.

I made some mediocre Disneyland decaf and we headed out. Can they not do something about the quality of the in-room coffee? 

We checked out and gave our bags to bell services. I also learned something that morning. Our valet fee of $22 was good until midnight on 3/8. We checked in on 3/7 and I thought for sure we’d have to pay two days of valet but we didn’t. $11 a day plus tip was totally worth the convenience of being so close. 

We walked through the grounds and into DTD. I love DTD during the chill of the morning. Its so fresh and clean. We were really hungry by this time; it was just after 8:00. 

Did you all know that Compass Books is now an Earl of Sandwich?  I didn’t know that and boy was a I happy. I love Earl’s original. Roast beef, cheese, and creamy horseradish? Pencil us in! We decided to split an original. 






With full bellies and happy hearts we headed to DCA’s guest relations area to pick up our passes. THANK YOU!






And with that, I’ll have to continue later.  I didn’t sleep well last night and want to give Club 33 and our mini DISmeet justice so I’m stopping for tonight.

I do have one photo to post though. If you read both mine and Alison’s trip report, you may recognize what’s in the baggie. 






*To be continued......*


​


----------



## kaoden39

I love the Adventure Tower. That is my favorite tower by the way. 

I am so excited you started this. Now go relax!


----------



## franandaj

I can't believe that you made THAT the cliff hanger!      


But it was definitely   for someone!


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  What a great start to the birthday trip.  

I can't believe you went to Walt's Wharf!  I ate there in 2010 and had a great time there.

Looking forward to more pixie dust.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I love the Adventure Tower. That is my favorite tower by the way.
> 
> I am so excited you started this. Now go relax!




 It's the best tower for sure!  We were so giddy excited.  The view was outstanding.​




franandaj said:


> I can't believe that you made THAT the cliff hanger!
> 
> 
> But it was definitely   for someone!




   Every time I see it it makes me laugh out loud. So funny! A girl after my own heart. And a girl who knows how to transport leftovers.​


kaoden39 said:


> I always know that if I don't buy hoppers that I will have something I just HAVE to do.



 Totally! Not hopping especially if we've got only one day seems truly impossible.​


DrMomof3 said:


> This is our last year of Nathaniel being a Disney child.  It is hard to wrap your head around those ticket prices.  Right now we have APs and there is no more child AP but I don't know if we'll keep getting APs.  We may be buying a DVC resale contract and then the AP will be cheaper!
> I started a new PTR for my August trip.
> 
> Amanda




You did? Awesome! I'll go look for it. Resale? What resort?  Details girl....​


PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  What a great start to the birthday trip.
> 
> I can't believe you went to Walt's Wharf!  I ate there in 2010 and had a great time there.
> 
> Looking forward to more pixie dust.





Thank you! We eat at Walt's during every trip to So Cal. Their oak grilled artichoke is insane. It's to die for.  I should have got a photo. I had that and a huge bowl of clam chowder with enough warm sourdough bread and butter to feed a small family.​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

OK so what form do I have to fill out in order to change my birthday from September to March, so I can celebrate with y'all?

Lovely update, it was much anticipated and so far it has lived up to the hype

I'm loving the DLH pics and have my fingers crossed for some of Cars Land 

I hope to be in Disneyland for my 40th (it's not this year but next) and I thought I'd love to stay at the GC but now seeing your pics of DLH, I might be thinking about that, it looks so cool and my boys might like it better

Looking forward to more....


----------



## kaoden39

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> OK so what form do I have to fill out in order to change my birthday from September to March, so I can celebrate with y'all?
> 
> Lovely update, it was much anticipated and so far it has lived up to the hype
> 
> I'm loving the DLH pics and have my fingers crossed for some of Cars Land
> 
> I hope to be in Disneyland for my 40th (it's not this year but next) and I thought I'd love to stay at the GC but now seeing your pics of DLH, I might be thinking about that, it looks so cool and my boys might like it better
> 
> Looking forward to more....



Another thing in favor for me about the DLH is that the rooms are larger. That is a definite plus for me.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

kaoden39 said:


> Another thing in favor for me about the DLH is that the rooms are larger. That is a definite plus for me.



Good hint, thanks!  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> OK so what form do I have to fill out in order to change my birthday from September to March, so I can celebrate with y'all?



 We are excited to have this as our new birthday protocol and the more the merrier.​


> Lovely update, it was much anticipated and so far it has lived up to the hype
> 
> I'm loving the DLH pics and have my fingers crossed for some of Cars Land




The rooms at the DLH are beautiful. DVC generally makes hotel rooms just so-so but that's not the case with the DLH. 

 I do have some photos of Carsland but not a ton.  I'll be back in 17 days and will take a ton during our commando Disney day.​


> I hope to be in Disneyland for my 40th (it's not this year but next) and I thought I'd love to stay at the GC but now seeing your pics of DLH, I might be thinking about that, it looks so cool and my boys might like it better
> 
> Looking forward to more....




What a wonderful way to spend your 40th! Having now stayed at the GCH and the refurbed DLH, I might choose the DLH unless you're renting DVC points for the GCV. The rooms at the GCH while pretty seem smaller than the rooms at the DLH. Some of the rooms though at the GCH have bunk beds which your boys might like. 

The GCH/V though are fabulous. The lobby is unreal. We love Storytellers and Whitewater Snacks. We didn't get a chance to try Trader Sam's at the DLH but it's got that cool Tiki Vive and sounds fun. The pool at the GCV is also great. Lots of shade and lots of sun.

That's a tough choice but you can't go wrong with either.​




kaoden39 said:


> Another thing in favor for me about the DLH is that the rooms are larger. That is a definite plus for me.




 It was a big room. We had more than enough room. 


How did Scotty's testing go?  






I've got another mini update of sorts regarding Spring Break and a very loose itinerary. I love a good itinerary. DH has decided to join us for the first few days of Spring Break  He used to go with us on all of our trips but since going into business with his buddy it's very hard to plan anything super far out. Because this little Spring Break trip is so last minute, for me , he's able to join us. So as it stands, here are our plans:

Friday: drive from SLC to Vegas, stay the night. Right now I have the newly refurbed Plaza book for $48 a night. It's on Fremont St. downtown. My very picky friend stayed there recently and promises me the rooms are very clean and the interior of the hotel has been all remodeled, except the casino. My only hesitation is that the reviews are VERY mixed on this hotel. Realistically we won't arrive until about 9 pm and really just will want a decent dinner and a clean place to sleep. I am also stalking Expedia etc for any other great deals. We've stayed at so many places in Vegas. The Orleans is my first choice but it's booked solid. I'm also looking at the Hardrock Hotel but with it being the Friday night of Spring Break, I don't want to get caught up in all that Strip traffic.  I know DH will be up for come Craps so I may have to change the hotel, maybe the Golden Nugget....I just don't know. 

Saturday: early start to So Cal, staying with my bestie again, the same friend we just stayed with.

Sunday: Disneyland/DCA commando day. Orginally we were only going to get a one day/one park ticket but have decided to go for the hopper. A friend of a friend was able to get us a discount on our hoppers.  I'm very grateful as I had NO idea how I was going to handle DCA without Disneyland. We haven't done a commando day without a midday break since the kids were all in strollers.  I think I'm going to need a stroller. I'm working on that daily itinerary right now.  I'll post more specifics about that later. 

Monday: beach and then DH's flight leaves at 3:30 from LGB to SLC. LGB is the best airport.  And speaking of, my Kayak daily flight alert came this morning and DH's flight went down $61 so I called and now have a JetBlue credit. I love JetBlue. 

Tuesday- Friday: no idea.  It'll be just the kids and myself. I know we'll do some beach days and we'll see my father a few times. He's in a SNF and can only handle visits of about an hour or so, so we don't really need to plan those. Of course they're wanting another Disneyland day. At least I raised them right. These days will be weather dependent and there's nothing we've got set in stone. My friend works during the day so I'm sure we'll do a few dinners/evenings with her and hit up some of our favorites; Taco Surf, Walt's Wharf, maybe McKenna's, and a few other spots. 

Saturday: drive back to SLC from So Cal, no overnight stop. We love taking out time on the way out but on the way home we just want to get home.  
​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Your spring break plan looks great!  Good news on the surprise deal on the DL tixs.  

I'm thinking maybe we'll do the DLH for my 40th because the kids will really enjoy it, maybe save GC for a trip without kids (not sure I could ever really do that or not...) or for when they're a little older.  Good thing I've got a while to plan and flip flop on that trip


----------



## kaoden39

Hi,

I am sorry I didn't get back on here yesterday to bring you up to date. Scotty had that CT scan last Friday and then yesterday had his neuro appointment. The Dr examined him and was able to help with Scotty's vertigo. He had ordered an MRI to get a better look at his past concussions and to look at his neck to make sure that there are no compressed vertebrae. I like the neuro. I like him much more than I do Scotty's primary care Dr who I have been beginning to think that she is treating him like he is drug hunting. She said to him at the last visit "sometimes people are sick for no reason." She has repeated the same blood tests over and over for the last 14 months as if something that wasn't there the last time. I really hope that we are on to something here.


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Your spring break plan looks great!  Good news on the surprise deal on the DL tixs.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe we'll do the DLH for my 40th because the kids will really enjoy it, maybe save GC for a trip without kids (not sure I could ever really do that or not...) or for when they're a little older.  Good thing I've got a while to plan and flip flop on that trip




Disneyland for your 40th would be awesome! It used to be hard to go without kids but not anymore.  Once they're older and start getting a life, I found it not only okay but super fun.  Now of course I prefer to go with them but I'm not opposed to going without them for a day. I don't know that I'm ready to do an entire WDW or Disneyland trip without them yet. They're still my babies. 

Spring Break will be SO much fun! DH's birthday is late March so it'll double as some birthday fun for him. ​



kaoden39 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry I didn't get back on here yesterday to bring you up to date. Scotty had that CT scan last Friday and then yesterday had his neuro appointment. The Dr examined him and was able to help with Scotty's vertigo. He had ordered an MRI to get a better look at his past concussions and to look at his neck to make sure that there are no compressed vertebrae. I like the neuro. I like him much more than I do Scotty's primary care Dr who I have been beginning to think that she is treating him like he is drug hunting. She said to him at the last visit "sometimes people are sick for no reason." She has repeated the same blood tests over and over for the last 14 months as if something that wasn't there the last time. I really hope that we are on to something here.





I hope you get some answers.  What a horrible thing to say to someone who's not only not feeling well but frustrated by a lack of results. I understand MDs being cautious as to what they're prescribing however it's easy for an MD to see what someone has been taking and if they're doctor/med shopping. Sounds like she needs a little polishing on her bedside manner.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Disneyland for your 40th would be awesome! It used to be hard to go without kids but not anymore.  Once they're older and start getting a life, I found it not only okay but super fun.  Now of course I prefer to go with them but I'm not opposed to going without them for a day. I don't know that I'm ready to do an entire WDW or Disneyland trip without them yet. They're still my babies.
> 
> Spring Break will be SO much fun! DH's birthday is late March so it'll double as some birthday fun for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get some answers.  What a horrible thing to say to someone who's not only not feeling well but frustrated by a lack of results. I understand MDs being cautious as to what they're prescribing however it's easy for an MD to see what someone has been taking and if they're doctor/med shopping. Sounds like she needs a little polishing on her bedside manner.​




The funny thing is that he has never asked for any medicine. All he has ever done is ask to figure out what is going on with his body. The funny thing is that she is my moms Dr and she is great with my mom. I just don't get it. Maybe she just doesn't like male patients.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> The funny thing is that he has never asked for any medicine. All he has ever done is ask to figure out what is going on with his body. The funny thing is that she is my moms Dr and she is great with my mom. I just don't get it. Maybe she just doesn't like male patients.





That is strange. I'd find another doctor. How does Scotty feel about her questioning? Sounds like she's being disrespectful.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> That is strange. I'd find another doctor. How does Scotty feel about her questioning? Sounds like she's being disrespectful.​




He doesn't like it and he is afraid of what she might have put in his chart and if it is going to follow him around.


----------



## rentayenta

We entered DCA without difficulty and without a line.  Of course we headed straight for Carsland. Joshua had asked me for a Cozy Cone cup, a Club 33 pin, pen, and cookies. I was on my first mission to find the cup. 

Carsland is UNREAL! Ive seen about 1,000 photos and wow, I understand the hype. Disney spared no expense on this. Brilliant. 

First stop RSR! While I wanted to stroll down Buena Vista St., I knew that time was of the essence. 






Rockin our birthday buttons:






Before I continue, youll notice a definite quality difference between photos. As usual, some were taken with the camera and some with my iPhone.

We decided to ride single rider as the wait just to get FPs had to be 30 minutes long.  The single rider line wasnt but 15 minutes at the very most. While it was fun to get on the ride quickly, I prefer experiencing the fun with my loved ones. When my family returns in just 16 days, well ride together for the first time and then single after. 

The ride is terrific and I can absolutely see why its so insanely popular. 

We found our Cozy Cones:











We strolled around the shops and rode Luigis. Cute ride but Im thinking there must be a trick to getting that tire off the ground. We were laughing so hard we could hardly get it to do anything. 

The skies starting to cloud up:






And another one of the goofy birthday girls:






As we waked over to Disneyland I explained to my friend all about the cute personalized bricks. She said shed seen them before but never paid attention to the writing. We decided we need a birthday brick. 

There wasnt a line to get into Disneyland and Im thinking it was about 10:30 or so by this time.

Yes, I always take this photo. Its one of my favorites:






First stop after taking in all of the sights and sounds? Indy! I heard it went through a recent refurb and it was so shiny and I loved that the rats were working. The wait was also non-existent. I was expecting today to be crowded but I think the forecast must have kept people away because it was pretty empty still.






The ropes and bamboo were all working as well. The cave looked great for a damp and musty cave. I wanted to show Sadee the Eeyore sign but we literally didnt stop to watch the film.

After Indy it was time for a spin on POTC, another favorite but before that I was dying to show Sadee the Club 33 sign and door. Shes been to Disneyland a few times and had no idea it was there. *Right there!!!* I could hardly contain my excitement. I was in this unreal hazy fog of joy. 






No Club pics yet....youll have to wait.  

POTC was also a walk on. We got the front row and were giddy like little girls. This is my favorite scene. There is a sign in the front of this scene that says *Captains Quarters*. I would love to get a sign like that for DH. Hes a Captain at the FD and it would fabulous in his room. 






A little fun with the band:






And another band but this time we got beads and didnt even have to show them our.....






Next, I wanted to show her some things I knew shed never seen or noticed. But first a pic in front of the Castle:






I asked if she new about Snow Whites wishing well. She didnt. G-d I love newbies. 

I gave her a dime, she threw it in, and voila:






It was a perfect day. 

We were going to ride Peter Pan- hahaha- but the line was a little too long; we had about 45 minutes until lunch and I wasnt going to chance being even a minute late. Right then the wind kicked up and it started to pour. Luckily we were prepared. We packed umbrellas that morning and a change of shoes as we knew we couldnt wear flip flops to lunch. We whipped out the umbrellas and ran under the castle. Guess what else shed never seen? The Sleeping Beauty castle walk-thru. I know, right?!?!

We walked through and read it all. I did take one picture:






She had no idea this was even there. I explained to her that after 9/11 it was closed for sometime and it had always been so special to me. I was happy to share it with her. 

Another of my favorite icons:






Continued in next post.....​


----------



## rentayenta

I had been texting with Alison on and off and knew she and Fran were parking. I was so eager to meet them both and have them meet Sadee too. I knew we’d all hit it off. I like mixing 3D and 2D friends. 

I don’t even remember the walk over to Club 33 because I was literally in shock. You see, Club 33 is a bucket list item for me. It is for my Chloe too. Chloe is a huge Walt Disney fan and loves all things unique and quirky, especially Disney things that are unique and quirky. She was in school but right after lunch I text her a ton of photos. I love that my family was supportive and sweet about me going without them. The trip to So Cal had been in place before the Club 33 plans. 

We arrived a good 15 minutes before our reservation. I was just so excited I couldn’t concentrate.  

I’ll tell you, there is something special about the 33 knowing that you are going INSIDE! 






Here’s where it gets funny. Sadee and I were trying to take a self-portrait when these nice guys asked if we'd like them to take it. Of course we did. Then they asked if we wanted to take it while holding their Club 33 membership cards! 











Very sweet and they said they’d see us in there. They had a 1:30 lunch reservation. We did end up seeing them two tables away from us. They were with a big party. 

It was still raining.......and we were dying to go in.....we decided to ring the notorious bell, give our party name, and go inside:






I’m smiling so hard I think my face is going to crack in this photo. 

I can barely write about it now without my hands shaking. 

I rang the bell, the door opened, and I gave our party name. WE WERE IN! I about had a heart attack. 

Joshua needs the computer for homework so I’ll be back with the rest......
























Just kidding. 


There was another party inside but we couldn’t contain our excitement. In fact, I could hardly behave during the whole meal. 

Club 33 selfies:











I could not believe how warm and gorgeous it felt. It really is something special. 

While we waiting for A&F (Alison and Fran not Abercrombie and Fitch) to arrive I took a few photos. I should have taken more but I was truly so wrapped up in the ambiance. 





















I knew we’d be taking the lift so shimmied up the stairs to take the above photos. 

A&F had arrived.  I was so excited to meet them both. They had a very late night before so I was so happy they’d made it. 

I’m a hugger. I hug. It’s what I do. there’s no stopping me. 

I apologize. She’s still talking and texting me so I’m guessing I didn’t offend. 

Continued in next post.....​


----------



## rentayenta

You never really know when you meet 2D friends how you’ll mesh. Online is one thing but real life is another ballgame. I’m happy to report it was a lovely lunch. A&F are as sweet as I thought they’d be and they’re very easy to be around. They couldn’t have been any sweeter to Sadee either. 

We met, we chat, we walk. Alison showed us Walt’s *hidden* microphones in the trophy room:











We were sat:
















We were given menus. I seriously caressed mine and had to hold on to it for a few minutes even after we ordered:






It’s nearly impossible to embarrass me. Or embarrass myself.  Hope I didn’t embarrass A&F. 

We ordered our drinks. I got a Long Island, S got a Diet Coke, Fran got a margarita, and Alison ordered white wine if I recall correctly. I was still in a foggy haze of joy and remained that way the rest of the afternoon. 






Fran took this and I think it turned out nice:






Our server was darling, explaining the menu. Everything sounded amazing. 

Here’s where you all might hurt me. I didn’t take a photo of the inside of the menu so I have no descriptions of what we ordered. 

We chatted some more then headed to the buffet portion of our meal. Can you say worth every calorie? My words cannot do it justice so enjoy the photos:



















































My first plate:






Sadee’s first plate:






Both Alison and I ordered the lamb chops (med rare) and Fran and Sadee ordered the lobster:
















Truffle Mac and Cheese:






Continued in next post....​


----------



## rentayenta

Truffle Mac and Cheese deserves it’s own trip report. Its like nirvana in a bowl. The server brought us this huge bowl which we all polished off. If you ever go to Club 33, do not miss this. 

Alison ordered a glass of red with lunch. 

We thoroughly enjoyed the food. It was all amazing. We knew we all wanted dessert so at some point I had to wrap my lamb up. Sadee and Fran both had lobster leftover. Lobster isn’t something you really want to schlep around or eat leftover so Sunni, their kitty, feasted that night. Sunni feasting on lobster isn’t even the best part. The best part is Fran bringing her own baggies. She’s a woman after my own heart. If you recall my overly stuffed fridge and shelves at the beginning of this report, I think you’ll see some baggies. I brought both gallon and sandwich so when I saw Fran whip out the baggies, I was very impressed. The boxes they bring are rather bulky and not practical to carry around. Next time, I’m bringing baggies! 






Dessert was next. Alison and her chocolate martini:











That martini looked delicious and if I wasn’t so intent on stuffing myself further on solid food, I would have ordered one.  






Joshua really wanted the Club 33 cookies I had shown him online prior to lunch. They didn’t have them on our day but they did have insanely good eclairs and cookies that I was able to take home:






Our server noticed Sadee’s birthday and brought this out. She apologized once she saw my button but in all honesty we were totally stuffed and couldn’t finish this adorable little Mickey Mousse:






After dessert Alison grabbed some fruit which sounded crazy as we were so stuffed but it acted as sort of a wake-me-up from my food coma. Brilliant and so good, fresh and sweet:






Our sweet server showed up with 4 new pens for me to take home. It was very sweet. I know they give them out but I found it thoughtful nonetheless. 

After we paid the bill, it was time to check out the goodie case and take some more photos. Out of the case, I bought 2 hats, a pin, a coffee mug, and a shot glass.  

Get ready for way too many photos:


























We walked down the stairs....






here comes the lift.....











Tadaaaaa:






I had such a lovely lunch with wonderful people. It was everything I thought it would be and more. 






To be continued.......



​


----------



## jedijill

Looks like a wonderful meal in a really special place with some wonderful and special friends!  

Club 33 is on my bucket list....maybe someone I'll meet someone with connections!  I've been inside the door on a tour but am dying to go upstairs!

Jill in CO


----------



## kaoden39

Oh it looks like you all had a wonderful time! How nice to make 2D friends into 3D friends! I am so happy for you!


----------



## mvf-m11c

A little late to your updates. Very nice pictures of the first day of your trip and staying at the DLH. 

Glad to hear that you had a birthday at Club 33 with Sadee, Alison and Fran. All of your pictures are very nice.


----------



## franandaj

Awesome updates!  I can help you out with one thing....

Here is the menu






We actually ordered the bowl of truffle Mac & Cheese.  For whatever reason, some of the servers used to bring it gratis, now they charge you for it and put it on the menu so everyone knows to order it.  

I love the picture of Fran coming out of the Lift!  It's also so nice to see her smiling and feeling good.  Quite a change from the past two years, and very refreshing!

When you come for Spring break maybe one of the nights we could join you for dinner somewhere and we could crack a few bottles from my wine cellar.  I know you plan on spending most nights with your friend, but we would love to go out one of the nights and get together if you can spare the time.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm in nirvana.  Loving the pictures and I'm sitting here with the biggest smile on my face.  It looks like a great time was had by everyone .... and the food porn was delicious!

(Running off to get something to clean my screen now).


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Looks like a wonderful meal in a really special place with some wonderful and special friends!
> 
> Club 33 is on my bucket list....maybe someone I'll meet someone with connections!  I've been inside the door on a tour but am dying to go upstairs!
> 
> Jill in CO




It was very special, thank you. The whole trip was fantastic and full of good friends. I think our girlfriends are our real soulmates.   I was able to meet new friends, introduce friends, and also be with some of my oldest and dearest friends.​




kaoden39 said:


> Oh it looks like you all had a wonderful time! How nice to make 2D friends into 3D friends! I am so happy for you!




Thank you!  I still feel like I have perma grin when talking or thinking about it.​


mvf-m11c said:


> A little late to your updates. Very nice pictures of the first day of your trip and staying at the DLH.
> 
> Glad to hear that you had a birthday at Club 33 with Sadee, Alison and Fran. All of your pictures are very nice.




Thanks Bret. It was one of the best Disney days ever.​


franandaj said:


> Awesome updates!  I can help you out with one thing....
> 
> Here is the menu




Thanks! The buffet bar was awesome too. I could rip into some of those little crab claws right now and it's only 5 am.  Sadee said that that was her best trip to Disneyland and California and that you and Fran were so nice, good people.​


> We actually ordered the bowl of truffle Mac & Cheese.  For whatever reason, some of the servers used to bring it gratis, now they charge you for it and put it on the menu so everyone knows to order it.



That's right. It was unreal. And it had nicely sized truffle shavings not just little sprinkles. I can't believe they only charge $9. That's got to be the best food deal in all of Disneyland. A corn dog is $6.​


> I love the picture of Fran coming out of the Lift!  It's also so nice to see her smiling and feeling good.  Quite a change from the past two years, and very refreshing!



She looks great. I can email you any of those to show her. I'm not sure if she reads these reports so I'd be happy to email any of them if she wants to see them.​


> When you come for Spring break maybe one of the nights we could join you for dinner somewhere and we could crack a few bottles from my wine cellar.  I know you plan on spending most nights with your friend, but we would love to go out one of the nights and get together if you can spare the time.




Of course! I was going to see what your plans were as it gets closer. I'll have my kids but they're great and not shy; well behaved but not shy. What evening between Tuesday and Thursday looks best for you? Where should we go? I'm sure there are so many restaurants I have forgotten about. And Gabby can drive so I'll be able to have a glass of wine or two. ​



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm in nirvana.  Loving the pictures and I'm sitting here with the biggest smile on my face.  It looks like a great time was had by everyone .... and the food porn was delicious!
> 
> (Running off to get something to clean my screen now).




 The food was delicious. My lamb came with these little potatoes that were light enough to enhance the flavor of the lamb without being an overwhelming side dish. I didn't touch the breads area on the buffet.  And I didn't eat near enough dessert. The cheesecake on a stick was divine. And I should have tried the creme brûlée. I ended up brining the macaroon home and it was so good. Joshua shared the chocolate ear. Our birthday mousse was the best I've had. 

It really was fun and the two hours flew by. 





I have a little more of the day to post but not a ton. Hopefully I'll get to that this weekend.



Now back to Spring Break. I'm really not loving being booked at the Plaza in Vegas. Any other downtown or Fremont recommendations? Has anyone here stayed at the Hardrock in Vegas? I know the Friday before Easter is going to be full of young partiers on the Strip but the reviews of the Plaza and the homeless population has me a little hesitant. I work with the homeless so it's not for the reasons you may think. It actually makes me quite sad and I have great empathy for this population. I just don't want to wear my therapist/social work hat during our one night in Vegas. I also don't want to spend a ton on a Strip hotel or deal with the traffic. 

Any thought to Vegas hotels? Maybe a convention center one? 

I'm also thinking of using my points to get a standard room at the DLH for our one Disneyland/DCA day. Check in is 3:00 which would be right about the time we generally hit our wall. We could leave the parks about 2:00 and take a nice long break before dinner. The points for even a standard room are just ridiculous though. A standard view room at the DLH is 45 points.  It's 33 points for a standard at the PPH and the GCH is out of the question. My kids really didn't love the PPH but that was after we stayed a few nights at the GCV. It's since been refurbed and if they a great job like they did with the DLH refurb, I'd be interested in trying it. Of course this is all dependent on availability which could be nil.  A close by off site hotel is an option too but I'm spoiled and don't love offsite.  Any close offsite recommendations? My friend is only 20 minutes away so a midday break at her house is also an option but I've timed it and am thinking it would take a good hour each way between leaving, the tram, parking etc...

Can I use the valet at the hotels if I'm not staying the night? If I leave and come back, is my valet ticket for that day still good or will I have to pay the $22 again?  
​


----------



## MEK

I really enjoyed reading about your girl's birthday trip.  How wonderful to stick  your toes in the ocean and then fall asleep with fireworks bursting on the headboard over your head.  That is just so cool.  And kudos on getting your room choice.  It looks perfect.

I have never been to DL, but I really enjoy seeing the pictures of it.  It looks like such a great park.

Carsland also looks really amazing.  I hope to see it for myself someday.

Your lunch at 33 - well there are really no words.  What a fabulous dining experience.


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> I really enjoyed reading about your girl's birthday trip.  How wonderful to stick  your toes in the ocean and then fall asleep with fireworks bursting on the headboard over your head.  That is just so cool.  And kudos on getting your room choice.  It looks perfect.
> 
> I have never been to DL, but I really enjoy seeing the pictures of it.  It looks like such a great park.
> 
> Carsland also looks really amazing.  I hope to see it for myself someday.
> 
> Your lunch at 33 - well there are really no words.  What a fabulous dining experience.






The headboard really was so amazing! I know I drink the kool-aid but even my friend was in awe. Carsland is pretty cool and we'll get in depth there in just 15 days!  I'm so excited! Kids are bouncing off the walls. 

I love the beach too. I've told the kids I want have of my ashes (even though we don't cremate ) in Disneyland and half at the beach. 

Disneyland is amazing. I love WDW but Disneyland is the best of the US disney parks.....to me anyway. You can really feel the spirit of Walt Disney there. 

Lunch was superb. I hardly have the words and really didn't do the experience justice. For sure a Disney highlight for me.​


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks for sharing. Club 33 really looks amazing. I was glad to see that you can get the Macaroni Cheese with any entry for a small upcharge. My all time favourite meal is a nice steak with Macaroni Cheese. The Chateaubriand with a side of Macaroni Cheese sounds like a match made it heaven.

You also helped me make up my mind about something else. I have two nights waitlisted at VGC for September, but I am under no illusion that my chances are slim for the waitlist to come through. I was not sure if I should go for Paradise Pier or Disneyland Hotel as an alternative. Having seen the photos of your room, I will go for Disneyland Hotel if I don't get lucky on the waitlist.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Club 33 really looks amazing. I was glad to see that you can get the Macaroni Cheese with any entry for a small upcharge. My all time favourite meal is a nice steak with Macaroni Cheese. The Chateaubriand with a side of Macaroni Cheese sounds like a match made it heaven.
> 
> You also helped me make up my mind about something else. I have two nights waitlisted at VGC for September, but I am under no illusion that my chances are slim for the waitlist to come through. I was not sure if I should go for Paradise Pier or Disneyland Hotel as an alternative. Having seen the photos of your room, I will go for Disneyland Hotel if I don't get lucky on the waitlist.
> 
> Corinna





The Disneyland Hotel is amazing. The rooms are beautiful. They do have the mini fridge like the GCV studios but no microwave. With only a night I wasn't concerned about any of that. The light up headboard plays music and its just so cool.  We must have flipped the switch no less than 20 times. I hope you get your waitlist but if not you won't be disappointed. 

That Mac n cheese is killer. I can't even imagine how insane it is with steak? ​


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have yet to use the microwave at any of the DVC resorts we stayed at. Now, the fridge is a different matter. We are only going to stay for two nights as well. Of course, if we do stay at Disneyland Hotel DH does not have far to walk for breakfast at Steakhouse 55.

Corinna


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Oh Man! I can't believe that I let life get in the way of your update.  

Everything looked wonderful, what an amazing day you've had so far!  So cool to meet Dis Friends in really life, especially at a place like Club 33!  

As far as your spring break trip goes, I can't help you out with Vegas as we've only ever stayed on the strip.  But at DL when we've stayed off site we've gone to the HoJo's and loved it, for the price. Not sure you'd get a room there at this point though and it is a bit of a walk.  

We stayed at PPH once and I'm not sure we'd do it again, not much in the way of magic happening there for us.


----------



## franandaj

Did you try Sam's Town? It's off the beaten path but we like it.


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> We have yet to use the microwave at any of the DVC resorts we stayed at. Now, the fridge is a different matter. We are only going to stay for two nights as well. Of course, if we do stay at Disneyland Hotel DH does not have far to walk for breakfast at Steakhouse 55.
> 
> Corinna





I haven't been there, is there breakfast good? Now I'm going to have to look on Allears for the menu. 

You won't be disappointed in the DLH. I paid for a standard view and we scored with our DTD view. It's worth requesting.​





MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Oh Man! I can't believe that I let life get in the way of your update.
> 
> Everything looked wonderful, what an amazing day you've had so far!  So cool to meet Dis Friends in really life, especially at a place like Club 33!
> 
> As far as your spring break trip goes, I can't help you out with Vegas as we've only ever stayed on the strip.  But at DL when we've stayed off site we've gone to the HoJo's and loved it, for the price. Not sure you'd get a room there at this point though and it is a bit of a walk.
> 
> We stayed at PPH once and I'm not sure we'd do it again, not much in the way of magic happening there for us.




I didn't love the PPH either. I know some folks love it and maybe I'll like it more as its also been refurbs, at least the rooms have, but we were so unimpressed last time. The service and room were not up to Disney standards in my opinion. We also stayed a night after we stayed 3 at the GCV so that have also unfairly influenced my opinion. 

I've stayed at the HoJo and it was good. The walk feels like forever though. We've stayed at a few good neighbor hotels. I have friends who love the Fairfield which is right next to the HoJo I believe. My other friend loves the Embassy Suites. We've done the Hilton Garden Inn too. My friend shares her Marriott/Hilton friends and family code and remember we got it with free hot breakfast and for pretty cheap. It wasn't within walking distance though. 

Where do you like to stay on the Strip? I'm trying to save a little cash but I'm open to anywhere. I'm totally not loving the Plaza even with the refurbed rooms. I think I'm too old to appreciate Vegas Spring Break especially with kids. When we took the kids to One Direction last summer it was the daisy glow feat rave thing. OMG I've never seen so many wasted girls being carried out of places. ​


franandaj said:


> Did you try Sam's Town? It's off the beaten path but we like it.




I haven't. Don't you have it in one of your reports? I'm going to find their site. It's not on Fremont or the Strip, right? 

Can you recall the name of the hotel/casino on the north side of Vegas? Buffalo Bills is south of Vegas on the NV/CA state line. I'm thinking the other way. We could also stay in St. George or Mesquite I guess. I can't decide.  Mesquite used to be a fun little gaming town with a cool casino/hotel called The Casablanca. They had another huge motel like resort called the Oasis but once the Oasis went under, the whole town followed suit. Sad because it was fun and that's where we'd be staying.​


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> Awesome updates!  I can help you out with one thing....
> 
> Here is the menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually ordered the bowl of truffle Mac & Cheese.  For whatever reason, some of the servers used to bring it gratis, now they charge you for it and put it on the menu so everyone knows to order it.
> 
> I love the picture of Fran coming out of the Lift!  It's also so nice to see her smiling and feeling good.  Quite a change from the past two years, and very refreshing!
> 
> When you come for Spring break maybe one of the nights we could join you for dinner somewhere and we could crack a few bottles from my wine cellar.  I know you plan on spending most nights with your friend, but we would love to go out one of the nights and get together if you can spare the time.




I was thinking that the smiling picture of Fran was nice. It made me smile.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> I didn't love the PPH either. I know some folks love it and maybe I'll like it more as its also been refurbs, at least the rooms have, but we were so unimpressed last time. The service and room were not up to Disney standards in my opinion. We also stayed a night after we stayed 3 at the GCV so that have also unfairly influenced my opinion.
> 
> I've stayed at the HoJo and it was good. The walk feels like forever though. We've stayed at a few good neighbor hotels. I have friends who love the Fairfield which is right next to the HoJo I believe. My other friend loves the Embassy Suites. We've done the Hilton Garden Inn too. My friend shares her Marriott/Hilton friends and family code and remember we got it with free hot breakfast and for pretty cheap. It wasn't within walking distance though.
> 
> Where do you like to stay on the Strip? I'm trying to save a little cash but I'm open to anywhere. I'm totally not loving the Plaza even with the refurbed rooms. I think I'm too old to appreciate Vegas Spring Break especially with kids. When we took the kids to One Direction last summer it was the daisy glow feat rave thing. OMG I've never seen so many wasted girls being carried out of places. ​



We usually stay at Bellagio (we love love love it), but we've stayed at The Luxor and Paris.  But with spring break and kids on the you might do better to avoid it if you can.


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> We usually stay at Bellagio (we love love love it), but we've stayed at The Luxor and Paris.  But with spring break and kids on the you might do better to avoid it if you can.





Thats my thinking. We've stayed at the Luxor and Paris but not the Bellagio. I really want to try the Venetian but we're really going to grab a bite and sleep. I'm leaning towards Alison's recommendation to stay at Sam's Town. It looks great, Vegas minus the crowds, more mellow and clean. 
http://www.samstownlv.com/​


----------



## dolphingirl47

rentayenta said:


> I haven't been there, is there breakfast good? Now I'm going to have to look on Allears for the menu.
> 
> You won't be disappointed in the DLH. I paid for a standard view and we scored with our DTD view. It's worth requesting.​



The breakfast there is great. It is a special treat for DH to get Steak and Eggs for breakfast when we are on vacation and there is no better place for this than Steakhouse 55.

Corinna


----------



## Native NYer

Jenny!  I have to catch up.  Life has been hectic.  I hope you enjoyed Club 33!


----------



## Native NYer

Darn glitch and double post!


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> Thats my thinking. We've stayed at the Luxor and Paris but not the Bellagio. I really want to try the Venetian but we're really going to grab a bite and sleep. I'm leaning towards Alison's recommendation to stay at Sam's Town. It looks great, Vegas minus the crowds, more mellow and clean.
> http://www.samstownlv.com/​



I just checked out the link, looks good to me.  Nice pool, and updated rooms, it might do the trick for you.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I haven't. Don't you have it in one of your reports? I'm going to find their site. It's not on Fremont or the Strip, right?
> 
> Can you recall the name of the hotel/casino on the north side of Vegas? Buffalo Bills is south of Vegas on the NV/CA state line. I'm thinking the other way. We could also stay in St. George or Mesquite I guess. I can't decide.  Mesquite used to be a fun little gaming town with a cool casino/hotel called The Casablanca. They had another huge motel like resort called the Oasis but once the Oasis went under, the whole town followed suit. Sad because it was fun and that's where we'd be staying.​



In my "cheating" PTR there are two trips to Las Vegas in there one in January 2011 and another in December 2011.  Both we stayed at Sam's town.  I like the little "atrium" that they have in the middle of the hotel.  It's cute and they even have a laser light show.

I've only been really north of Vegas once or twice, maybe three times, but we always stopped in Vegas and then just powered on through.  I think we stopped in St. George once for a potty stop.


----------



## rentayenta

Native NYer said:
			
		

> Jenny!  I have to catch up.  Life has been hectic.  I hope you enjoyed Club 33!



 Yes girl, you're super behind.  I just posted our wonderful lunch date at Club 33! Best afternoon ever, in fact one of my favorite trips to So Cal. 


Hope you get some downtime this weekend.​


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:
			
		

> I just checked out the link, looks good to me.  Nice pool, and updated rooms, it might do the trick for you.



I agree, canceled the Plaza, and booked it!  This way we miss The Strip traffic and the Fremont vibe. It was $80 before taxes but $30 is nothing compared to piece of mind.​


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> In my "cheating" PTR there are two trips to Las Vegas in there one in January 2011 and another in December 2011.  Both we stayed at Sam's town.  I like the little "atrium" that they have in the middle of the hotel.  It's cute and they even have a laser light show.
> 
> I've only been really north of Vegas once or twice, maybe three times, but we always stopped in Vegas and then just powered on through.  I think we stopped in St. George once for a potty stop.



I booked Sam's Town. I reread your reviews and it looks like its just what we're looking for. Vegas minus the part of Vegas I don't love: traffic! DH and I can still play some Craps after the kids are settled in and we'll be very close by. Looks like their BConnect players card provides some great deals. The atrium light show sounds cool, they'll like that. Thanks for the suggestion. Love it when a plan comes together! 



Because we are able to get hoppers now, I went ahead and used too many points and booked a night at the DLH again.   DVC needs to make another DLR DVC option or do a massive add on at GCV. But I guess while fools like me continue to use their points on their hotels, there's no need.  Regardless, I'm elated to be able to stay there again and this time with DH and the kids.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like you have your break all sorted out.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have your break all sorted out.



I'm getting there.......It's nothing like what you've got planned this Fall. You're trip is going to be amazing. 

This is very last minute planning for me. 

I hope it's warm during our trip because I'm craving a real beach day.​


----------



## eandesmom

Oh wow.  Now I'm dying to stay at the DLH and go to Club 33.  Both of which are a snowballs chance in whatever but oh, how simply wonderful all of it looks.  I've got major DLR want right now!

I'd need a nap after all that, wow wow and triple wow!  It looks amazing.
What a special lunch with special people.

I am cracking up that you had a roast beef sandwich for breakfast though!

Those cone cups were huge, did you tote them around all day?  Cute though.

As for Vegas it sounds like you are all set.  I do like the Venetian, I haven't stayed there but was at the Palazzo last year and it was nice and clean and the pool was just lovely and connected to the Venetian.  Didn't feel strip icky at all.  I also rather liked the Westin if you really want to feel non vegas.  Beds and rooms you can count on and one block off the strip so nice and quiet.

Spring break plans look good!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Oh wow.  Now I'm dying to stay at the DLH and go to Club 33.  Both of which are a snowballs chance in whatever but oh, how simply wonderful all of it looks.  I've got major DLR want right now!



You've got to get to Disneyland. Its so wonderful. And never say never about Club 33, you really just never know.​



> I'd need a nap after all that, wow wow and triple wow!  It looks amazing.
> What a special lunch with special people.




It was so special. Loved meeting them. Lunch was fabulous. It felt decadent and I felt spoiled. We're planning on getting together during our Spring Break trip to So Cal in 2 weeks.​


> I am cracking up that you had a roast beef sandwich for breakfast though!




I basically ate the meat and she ate the bread. We are good travel companions.  It was delicious though. I have yet to have a bad sandwich at Earl's. And it's so cheap too.​


> Those cone cups were huge, did you tote them around all day?  Cute though.



They are very light when empty and weren't a headache at all. Very worth it, the kids were elated to get them. We got Gabby one too but kept hers empty. We just rinsed them out and put them in a shopping bag. II didn't find them cumbersome at all. Remember though, I was a in a happy haze of joy and it would have taken a lot more than a plastic cup to rain on my parade. Even the rain didn't dampen the fun. It takes *a lot* to dampen my Disney fun on any trip actually.​


> As for Vegas it sounds like you are all set.  I do like the Venetian, I haven't stayed there but was at the Palazzo last year and it was nice and clean and the pool was just lovely and connected to the Venetian.  Didn't feel strip icky at all.  I also rather liked the Westin if you really want to feel non vegas.  Beds and rooms you can count on and one block off the strip so nice and quiet.
> 
> Spring break plans look good!






Our plans are coming together nicely. And with another night at the DLH, I'm elated. I'm so excited for the kids and Michael to see the new DLH rooms. They're so magical and so Disney. 

We booked Sam's Town. I like The Strip but the traffic can be horrendous and if I recall, it's the worst during Spring Break.  Next time I'll check out the Westin. I have heard of them but never stayed with them. Thanks again. You always have the best travel info.  Sam's Town has a light show in the atrium and a movie theater attached. I doubt the kids will want to do much of anything but I like having options. I'm sure Michael will want to throw the dice.​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> Because we are able to get hoppers now, I went ahead and used too many points and booked a night at the DLH again.   DVC needs to make another DLR DVC option or do a massive add on at GCV. But I guess while fools like me continue to use their points on their hotels, there's no need.  Regardless, I'm elated to be able to stay there again and this time with DH and the kids.​



Yay for you and Yay for us 'cause we'll get to seem more pics of DLH!!!  Great news I'm sure you'll all love it


----------



## DrMomof3

rentayenta said:


> Because we are able to get hoppers now, I went ahead and used too many points and booked a night at the DLH again.   DVC needs to make another DLR DVC option or do a massive add on at GCV. But I guess while fools like me continue to use their points on their hotels, there's no need.  Regardless, I'm elated to be able to stay there again and this time with DH and the kids.​



HOORAY!!!
That's great that you're using DVC points to stay at DLH.  I've never stayed on property at DL.  I really, really want to go! Since we're buying DVC resale, we won't be able to use the points for non-DVC hotels...

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Yay for you and Yay for us 'cause we'll get to seem more pics of DLH!!!  Great news I'm sure you'll all love it





Yes you will, probably more than you'd like, lol! It'll be a crazy commando day but oh so worth it. 

Your cruise is so close. I'm so excited for you! Hope you're having a nice weekend.​



DrMomof3 said:


> HOORAY!!!
> That's great that you're using DVC points to stay at DLH.  I've never stayed on property at DL.  I really, really want to go! Since we're buying DVC resale, we won't be able to use the points for non-DVC hotels...
> 
> Amanda




I didn't realize you're buying DVC! Congrats and  home! Which resort? The resale deals are so great. You could rent your points and use the cash to stay at one of the hotels.  I didn't realize the restrictions on resale were in force. I had heard rumors but didn't think it began.​


----------



## DrMomof3

rentayenta said:


> I didn't realize you're buying DVC! Congrats and  home! Which resort? The resale deals are so great. You could rent your points and use the cash to stay at one of the hotels.  I didn't realize the restrictions on resale were in force. I had heard rumors but didn't think it began.​



We have an accepted offer on an 160 point BCV contract.  Disney currently has our contract and we're waiting on ROFR.
The resale restrictions began about a year ago.

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> We have an accepted offer on an 160 point BCV contract.  Disney currently has our contract and we're waiting on ROFR.
> The resale restrictions began about a year ago.
> 
> Amanda





I hope they accept.    The BCV look amazing! When will you find out? How exciting for your family!​


----------



## franandaj

DrMomof3 said:


> We have an accepted offer on an 160 point BCV contract.  Disney currently has our contract and we're waiting on ROFR.
> The resale restrictions began about a year ago.
> 
> Amanda



Actually the restrictions came into effect two years ago. We bought our last two contracts under the gun to close before the cut off date. That's one of the reasons we ended up with more points than we really needed.

I hope you can *** ROFR!!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Actually the restrictions came into effect two years ago. We bought our last two contracts under the gun to close before the cut off date. That's one of the reasons we ended up with more points than we really needed.
> 
> I hope you can *** ROFR!!





You bought all your contracts through Disney? More points than you need?  I can't imagine. I'm in a constant state of borrow. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> You bought all your contracts through Disney? More points than you need?  I can't imagine. I'm in a constant state of borrow. ​



You seem to be managing pretty well with them though!  We are considering adding on (again) and I spent this morning projecting out dues at every single resort for life of the contract to see the full impact.  I gotta tell you, people can argue all the want about resale versus direct but the real cost is those dues and we all pay the same.  Yowza.  I'm not negating the savings with resale on the initial purchase but long term, it's a drop in the bucket compared to dues.


----------



## DrMomof3

eandesmom said:


> You seem to be managing pretty well with them though!  We are considering adding on (again) and I spent this morning projecting out dues at every single resort for life of the contract to see the full impact.  I gotta tell you, people can argue all the want about resale versus direct but the real cost is those dues and we all pay the same.  Yowza.  I'm not negating the savings with resale on the initial purchase but long term, it's a drop in the bucket compared to dues.



The dues are no joke! We'll start at $900 per year and we'll only have enough points for a two bedroom for a week every other year. With resale we're saving about $10,000 upfront which is 10 years worth of dues....

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> You seem to be managing pretty well with them though!  We are considering adding on (again) and I spent this morning projecting out dues at every single resort for life of the contract to see the full impact.  I gotta tell you, people can argue all the want about resale versus direct but the real cost is those dues and we all pay the same.  Yowza.  I'm not negating the savings with resale on the initial purchase but long term, it's a drop in the bucket compared to dues.





I agree, the dues are the real cost. At this point resale isn't as attractive to me because obviously we use the restricted benefits and will continue to do so. But DVC is most of our vacation budget right now for accommodations anyway. If I didn't buy direct I wouldn't be able to surprise Michael and the kids with a room at the DLH week after next. ​


DrMomof3 said:


> The dues are no joke! We'll start at $900 per year and we'll only have enough points for a two bedroom for a week every other year. With resale we're saving about $10,000 upfront which is 10 years worth of dues....
> 
> Amanda




Thats a great savings.  

Thats what borrowing is for.  It's not a bad place to be. I hope you find out soon. ​


----------



## pooh'smate

Just catching up. Club 33 looks and sounds AMAZING!!!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> You bought all your contracts through Disney? More points than you need?  I can't imagine. I'm in a constant state of borrow. ​



We have five contracts.  Only the two at the VGC were bought direct. The last two we bought hastily to get through ROFR before the restrictions. We only wanted 75 at the VWL, but ended up with 150. At BCV we wanted 100, but ended up with 200. I had been watching the resale market for about six months while waiting for our refinancing to come through. I knew they were good deals even if they were way more points than we needed. Now I can offset my dues renting the points out. So far I've covered 25% of 2013 dues.


----------



## disfanforlife

I know what you mean. I wish that we had added on before they put in the restrictions. Despite this we have an offer in right now for our first resale contract. It is a small one, so even with restrictions it will be nice to have another home resort. That is is it goes through ROFR!


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> Just catching up. Club 33 looks and sounds AMAZING!!!





It was unreal. I just ate the last of my chocolate mints last night. I may or may not have neatly folded the wrapper and placed it in my nightstand.  It was so fun! Great food and great company. ​




franandaj said:


> We have five contracts.  Only the two at the VGC were bought direct. The last two we bought hastily to get through ROFR before the restrictions. We only wanted 75 at the VWL, but ended up with 150. At BCV we wanted 100, but ended up with 200. I had been watching the resale market for about six months while waiting for our refinancing to come through. I knew they were good deals even if they were way more points than we needed. Now I can offset my dues renting the points out. So far I've covered 25% of 2013 dues.




Smart though, even if they're bigger than you'd like, to buy before the restrictions. Like you said, you can always rent them out.  I wish we would have bought GCV resale pre-restriction. I keep getting emails and the points are so much more expensive.  I really need GCV points. They wouldn't help during these last minute one nighters but we're looking at Disneyland during the holidays in 2014. Without the 11 month advantage, I've got slim to no chance. One day. I told Michael next time he buys me something big, I want an add-on. 
​


disfanforlife said:


> I know what you mean. I wish that we had added on before they put in the restrictions. Despite this we have an offer in right now for our first resale contract. It is a small one, so even with restrictions it will be nice to have another home resort. That is is it goes through ROFR!





Sending lots of pixie dust!  Hope it goes through. When will you find out? What resort?​


----------



## disfanforlife

Thanks the agent told us it went to Disney for ROFR on 3/17, so not very long ago. I believe they have 30 days. It is BWV. We own at AKV - bought direct in 2008.


----------



## DrMomof3

disfanforlife said:


> Thanks the agent told us it went to Disney for ROFR on 3/17, so not very long ago. I believe they have 30 days. It is BWV. We own at AKV - bought direct in 2008.



Ours went to Disney on 3/13 so we're in the same waiting game.

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

disfanforlife said:


> Thanks the agent told us it went to Disney for ROFR on 3/17, so not very long ago. I believe they have 30 days. It is BWV. We own at AKV - bought direct in 2008.



I love AKV. I'd add on there in a heartbeat. Good luck on BWV! They look so fun. 30 days isn't bad. And then how long until the points are yours after it passes?


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> Ours went to Disney on 3/13 so we're in the same waiting game.
> 
> Amanda



Good luck girl! Looks like the Epcot DVC resorts are popular.


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


>





 Hi ya How are you? Any news on Scotty? 


We woke to snow today. No bueno. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Hi ya How are you? Any news on Scotty?
> 
> 
> We woke to snow today. No bueno. ​




I'm okay. We finally have a diagnosis for Scotty. The neurologist has diagnosed him with brain damage from his past concussions. He has an MRI on Saturday and then sees his neuro again on April 3rd. The Dr has said that he is going to send Scotty to a neuro psychologist and a cognitive therapist. Having a diagnosis has helped Scotty because he feels as though he now has a Dr listening to him. So we go from here.


Yuck on the snow. We had a chilly rain day yesterday. We need the rain.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I'm okay. We finally have a diagnosis for Scotty. The neurologist has diagnosed him with brain damage from his past concussions. He has an MRI on Saturday and then sees his neuro again on April 3rd. The Dr has said that he is going to send Scotty to a neuro psychologist and a cognitive therapist. Having a diagnosis has helped Scotty because he feels as though he now has a Dr listening to him. So we go from here.
> 
> 
> Yuck on the snow. We had a chilly rain day yesterday. We need the rain.




Are his concussions from biking and crashing?  Im so sorry but I'm glad you've for a treatable diagnosis. At least you're not waiting and move forward with treatment options.​


----------



## rentayenta

Spring Break version 3.0 I'm sure this wont be the last version as I've still got 8 days to plan. Haha! 

Here's a better breakdown of what we'll be doing.....I know you're all excited. I'm at a stand still with our Disney cruise planning and need to finish up my So Cal birthday trip as well as move on with the DVC report but I thought, hey, let's start something else so I have more loose ends.  

Thursday: PACK! I have turned into one of those last minute packers.  I don't know when or how it happened but it did and I'm ashamed. I didn't buy the kids any pins for this trip because a) we have one Disney day b) Disneyland doesn't embrace pin trading the WDW and c) we have one Disney day. 

Friday: I work, the kids have school, DH will pack the car, and drop Guinness at the kennel. If anyone from Northern Utah is reading this report,  http://www.paws4thought.net/ is the best kennel around. The owners live on the property and treat the animals so well. They'll bathe them too for just a few bucks before we pick them up. When Riley was really sick there was a chance we were going to have to kennel him for a night and they were more than willing to administer medications. These guys rocks. 

The plan is to be in the car, fuel full, and on the road by 2:30 pm. 

This is what we'll be driving, our semi new to us 2009 MDX. It's up in air as to whether we'll be able to have the third row in due to all of the crap we pack. We do have one of those tailgate things that hooks to the hitch but those always make me nervous. I have visions of someone hitting it and my underwear strewn all over the I15. 






The kids are pretty much over the whole movies in the car thing and prefer to have their iPhones. I'll make sure they load some on them. Sharing and compromising have lost their luster. 

Here are some of our travel favorite snacks. Road trips are my weakness when it comes to eating poorly so I'm trying really hard now to get it together before this road trip. I know I'll indulge on the vacation when it's actually worth it but eating in the car makes me feel gross and groggy so I'll try to refrain from most of it. I'm sure I'll drop a pretty penny at Trader Joe's though. Cheez n crackers, ya know with the spreadable *cheese* with the crackers and the little red stick are my weakness. Those and Slim Jim's. I sound like an episode of Cops. For this trip I'm sticking with apples and beef jerky. 












We're staying at Sam's Town. We've passed it before and I always wondered what it was. It's on Boulder in Vegas, on the outskirts, away from the Strip and Fremont which are huge bonuses as it'll be the Friday during Spring Break. I don't want to scar my kids. I've been to Vegas for Spring Break and it can get fugly! 












Above are some pics of Sam's Town that I pulled from the Internet. The first is of the exterior and the second appears to be the fountain/laser show inside the atrium. Its not the Bellagio but its also not costing $400 a night. They've also got a huge movie theater on the premises. The kids may want a movie but DH will want to roll the dice. Craps is his favorite and he's pretty good. For my 44th a week ago he kept calling me a hard 8. That's two 4s for all you non Craps players. 






I'm sure we'll have some dinner when we arrive. They've got a steakhouse, Mexican, Subway, TGIFridays, McDonald's, and some other small place. I'm guessing my crew will want real food as we mostly snack while driving. The steakhouse is called Billy Bob's. Here's the menu. I see some split entrees in our future especially with it being late for dinner. Hopefully they have a kids' menu. 

http://static.boydgaming.net/samstownlv10/media/downloads/BillyBobsMenu_3_11.pdf

I made a reservation just in case. 

I'm hoping to be in bed by midnight. I'm one of those that wakes up between 5-6 am regardless of what time I went to sleep. Rarely I will sleep until 7 and I can't remember the last time I slept until 8 am. DH wants to be on the road by 10 and I don't foresee that as an issue. 

Saturday: The drive from Vegas to So Cal is about 4.5 hours, 4 if I'm driving. I've got a lead foot. What can I say? Lol! 

Barstow, Bakersfield, blah blah blah. But we always have to stop and say hi to Bun Boy and of course drive by the worlds largest never working thermometer. G-d how I love me some Bun Boy drive by. It's been closed forever but it makes me smile. Hope it's all still there. 






We should pull in to So Cal about 2 pm at the latest. We'll head straight to Von's Pavilions for some groceries and wine and Hav'-A-Chips. 







They're heaven. Plus we'll need a hostess gift for my friend. Nothing says thank you for letting all 5 of us invade you're very serene home like a couple bottles of vino. 







I'm not sure what we'll do that afternoon but I'm guessing, regardless of the weather, it'll have something to do with the beach. We've got reservations that evening at Nick's on 2nd St. My friend and I tried to eat there when I went to CA for my cousin's funeral in Feb. but they were booked. I made us a reservation for Saturday night.  She said its so good. Here's the menu. It looks amazing especially the fried deviled eggs and grilled artichoke. Are the eggs deep fried or pan fried? I can only imagine! http://www.thenickco.com/nickson2ndmenu.pdf 

It'll be early to bed for sure as we have to be to be parked at the DLH by 6:30 am. Of course we'll use valet. 

Sunday: Disneyland and DCA. Trust me, you do not want a total breakdown of today. It's going to include being to the gates of DCA by 6:50 am or so, a surprise stay at the DLH, a possible mini meet, an amazing dinner, and closing Disneyland down at midnight. I'm seriously beat just thinking about it. 

Monday: I'm sure my crew will sleep in and I want to go to the DVC Royal Member Gathering at 8:00 am in the Sleeping Beauty Pavilion at the DLH.  Not sure what it will entail but I've always wanted to do one of the DVC member gatherings. I hear there is free swag. I heart free swag. 

Michael flies back home today so I'm guessing we'll do breakfast/lunch before he leaves, somewhere near the water. 

Monday is up in the air and I'm happy about that. 

Tuesday: It'll be a beach day if the weather is on our side. If not, we'll still have a beach day but in sweats. We'll see another of my girlfriends and shop I'm sure. We'll also see my dad and bring him an early dinner from Knott's Berry Farm. Mrs. Knott's fried chicken dinner is pure nostalgic goodness. He'll love that! Here are some photos I found on Google:











And I can't forget the pie, even if its a photo of someone else's half eaten boysenberry pie. 






Wednesday: Visit with my father again. I miss my dad. He's in a SNF in Anaheim and its very hard to visit on so many levels. I won't go into massive detail but its a sad situation. We'll probably go to beach again. My dad can't handle more than an hour or so visit at a time. Here's my favorite picture of he and I:






I'll bring him something good for breakfast. He loves McDonald's pancakes and sausage. Who doesn't, be honest? Aside from the weird hotel bedspread in the photo, it looks good. 






That night we're going to Johnny Rebs and meeting Alison and Fran for dinner. Johnny Rebs was our favorite BBQ place when we lived in Long Beach. Here's the menu: http://johnnyrebs.com/food-drink/ Looking forward to another fun meal and for everyone, minus DH, to meet. Should be a good time. 

We'll hit another beach, play in the water, eat, and shop. If we go to Huntington then Dwight's near lifeguard towers 3 is a must. They have the best strips and cheese.






The photo doesn't do them justice. I ate these daily as a teenager, hanging out at HB. Good times. 

Thursday: We'll go to the beach again if the weather permits. We'll also eat at Taco Surf on one of these afternoons too. Menu: http://www.tacosurf.com/menu.php 

I'm also wanting to visit some of my cousins and family but I'll figure that out when I'm there. There's one cousin I'd really like to see. Fortunately she works for my uncle in a business they run out of their home so a stop by won't be difficult. 

Our rabbi lives in LA so I'd also like to see him if feasible but really don't want to overload on plans. 

That night will be dinner with my girlfriend who we're staying with. I have no idea where we'll go. Walt's Wharf is one of our favorites so I'm thinking there. I have to have their oak grilled artichoke. And no, I don't want to ever share. 











I also love the Katella Deli. It's so good and another spot I grew up going to. They're bakery is insane. They have, hands down, the best coconut macaroons I've ever had. Ever. 

Website: http://www.katellabakery.com/ I've literally been going there my entire life. Here's a blurb: 

_Since 1964, Katella Deli has been serving the best sandwiches, soups and other delicacies in their world famous restaurant. Our matzoh ball soup and pastrami sandwiches have fed millions throughout the years and we continue to thrive serving traditional Jewish deli foods and other fantastic lunch and dinner items. Our menu is extensive, and from young to old, everyone can find something to satisfy their appetite._

It's fantastic! It's a straight shot down Katella, maybe 20 minutes from Disneyland tops and no freeway. If you ever go to Disneyland, have a car, and want great deli food, I'd suggest giving it a try. 

Friday is our last day.  My friend only works until noon. I'll do some laundry, let the kids, sleep, and then spend the day with her. Beach, shop, eat, who knows. I'm just generally looking for some down time. These past few months have been insanely busy both personally and professionally so I'm really needing some downtime. 

Saturday: the looooong drive home......we've decided that we'll be loaded in the car by 9:00 and heading out. Now that Gabby drives, I'll have some relief if I get too tired but in all honesty it's not like I can relax with a new driver on the road anyway.  

So that's our Spring Break in a nut shell. Just praying for decent weather and I'd love just one unseasonably hot day.  That's me praying. My friend has a pool so even if its cooler by the beach, we can swim at her house. 



Tonight I'll hopefully finish my bday celebration and have the move from the THV to Kidani ready to post.​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Oh Man!  Your killing me here with all the menu links   Sounds like a great plan, you're going to have a blast.  I can't wait to hear how the surprise goes, I love a good surprise (although I'm not often the recipient of them, I guess that's how it goes when you've got kids..they are the fun ones to surprise.)  I love a good road trip too.  I have fantasies of hopping in the van and hitting the road, with no plan at all!  I really have to "plan" on of those someday.  I'd love to head south (Zion National Park is on my bucket list) or West to the mountains and Vancouver.    Anyways back to your spring trip.  I'm sure you'll have a great time and I can't wait for you update


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Are his concussions from biking and crashing?  Im so sorry but I'm glad you've for a treatable diagnosis. At least you're not waiting and move forward with treatment options.​



They are from cycling, the army and his childhood. The worst have been within the last 5 years. I am relieved that it isn't worse. I had such terrible fears. Never go on webmd. Scotty learned that. He was convinced he had MS. So now for it all to be set in motion.


The food pictures are so yummy looking. I really want to try the grilled artichokes.


----------



## franandaj

OK, 
I'll add some fuel to the fire here!  If you're dining at Billy Bob's you can possibly look forward to this!
















Or if you go to Willy & Jose's





















The other restaurant there is the buffet.  They do have a Sbarro, Dunkin Donuts and Panda Express too.

Some shots of the hotel....





















Oh, and the microwave and mini fridge don't come with the room, we brought them.
















Speaking of Mrs. Knotts Chicken Dinner.  Winner Winner!


























And this was the last time I was at Johnny Rebs, it was in 2009.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh Alison!

That all looks so good!


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Oh Man!  Your killing me here with all the menu links   Sounds like a great plan, you're going to have a blast.  I can't wait to hear how the surprise goes, I love a good surprise (although I'm not often the recipient of them, I guess that's how it goes when you've got kids..they are the fun ones to surprise.)  I love a good road trip too.  I have fantasies of hopping in the van and hitting the road, with no plan at all!  I really have to "plan" on of those someday.  I'd love to head south (Zion National Park is on my bucket list) or West to the mountains and Vancouver.    Anyways back to your spring trip.  I'm sure you'll have a great time and I can't wait for you update




Zion National Park is beautiful. It's one of the prettiest places I've been. I hope you get to visit one day, you'll love it. I'm with you, I like a good road trip too. It feels like we've got them down as we've been doing them for so long. I haven't been to Vancouver but DH has and he says it's amazing. He went in his early teens with his parents and secretly loved it. of course he pouted the entire time...I mean who wants to travel with their parents? 


Thanks!  I'm so excited. I rarely get surprised but DH tries. I'm just too nosy and know where to find the better deals so I can't help but butt in.  Our 20th is this year and we really _really_ wanted to go to Europe but unfortunately it isn't in the cards. The business is taking up so much time. It's worth it for sure but it leaves him with very little leave at his real job; he's a . He really needs to use leave for business travel. And with our oldest driving and her car, and insurance, and their summer camp, a time at the lake, and these *little* side trips I plan, well money doesn't grow on trees..... So instead we're going to go to Vegas for 3 nights this summer.  I'm happy by a pool with my guy and a cool drink.  He's planning it though. I only get to find the flights because he knows I'll find a great deal and/or use points etc....He gave me 3 choices: Caesar's Palace, the Venetian, or the Monte Carlo. I chose the Venetian. He did something similar last year and I knew it was Vegas but didn't know which hotel. He did very well last year and we had a wonderful trip. He reserved us those private pool loungers with a server and I'm hoping for something similar this year. He thought of everything. We went to Craft Steak and I swear, my DH's risotto was far better than theirs. He didn't like me telling him that though because his cost a fraction.  There is an Irish pub in Vegas called Ri Ra and it's fantastic. I'm betting he'll find us time for that. He also took me to a very cool Mediterranean restaurant that the locals enjoy. I felt like a genie in a bottle. It was awesome. My reason for this looong post is that I do get surprised when I allow myself to be. But it's only been recently since the kids have grown up some. The focus is still on them 80/20% but it's not 110% like when they were toddlers.​




kaoden39 said:


> They are from cycling, the army and his childhood. The worst have been within the last 5 years. I am relieved that it isn't worse. I had such terrible fears. Never go on webmd. Scotty learned that. He was convinced he had MS. So now for it all to be set in motion.




 I'm glad you got some answers. Webmd is the devil. I hate that site. I have 3 symptoms of everything.  I'm so glad he doesn't have MS. I know you guys would have handled any diagnosis but that's such a relief. When does treatment start?​



> The food pictures are so yummy looking. I really want to try the grilled artichokes.




I love artichokes. They're my very favorite. On this trip we had some deep fried ones at the airport and they were divine. I happen to have a picture:






franandaj said:


> OK,
> I'll add some fuel to the fire here!  If you're dining at Billy Bob's you can possibly look forward to this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you go to Willy & Jose's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other restaurant there is the buffet.  They do have a Sbarro, Dunkin Donuts and Panda Express too.
> 
> Some shots of the hotel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the microwave and mini fridge don't come with the room, we brought them.
> 
> Speaking of Mrs. Knotts Chicken Dinner.  Winner Winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was the last time I was at Johnny Rebs, it was in 2009.







  OMG, hilarious! Billy Bob's looks great. Thank you for the hotel pictures too. It's good to know the rooms don't have them or a minifridge. We'll need a cooler for Chloe's Increlex then. Thank you for the info. I didn't even look when I booked. 

At Johnny Reb's we'll take one of you posing the same way. I love that you posted all of these pictures. It looks like you shared the steak at Billy Bob's? The hotel looks nice and I'm *so* glad because they're all telling me it sounds ghetto. If it's not DVC they're appalled.   I've raised beasts! 

The margaritas look really good. Chloe hates Mexican food otherwise I'd be all over Willy & Jose's. 

And Mrs. Knott's dinner? Heaven! I'm so excited. My dad will be happy too. I'd get a funnel cake if I could buy them outside of the park. Knott's make the best. Their funnel cake is state fair good.​


----------



## kaoden39

The MRI is Saturday and then the we see the neuro again on April 3rd so after that. 


Oh my goodness! That looks good!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm so glad I ate before I came in here.

That trip sounds amazing.  I can't wait for the TR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> The MRI is Saturday and then the we see the neuro again on April 3rd so after that.
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! That looks good!



Good luck.


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Saturday: the looooong drive home......we've decided that we'll be loaded in the car by 9:00 and heading out. Now that Gabby drives, I'll have some relief if I get too tired but in all honesty it's not like I can relax with a new driver on the road anyway.
> ​



  I can seriously relate to this.  Ummmm.....better to do the driving yourself, because if you are anything like I am you will be gripping the passenger door handle and putting you foot on the imaginary break the whole way.  

I seriously loved this update, even if you call it another loose end.  Living exclusively on the east coast, I love reading about all things west coast.  It really sounds like a wonderful spring break trip.  And all the potential food choices sound amazing.  Have a great time!


----------



## DrMomof3

No fair posting food pics right before I have lunch! 
What are your plans for Passover? Anything?
I just ordered a bunch of Passover food, including a prepared Seder plate. My kids actually love Passover so it'll be good.

Amanda


----------



## disfanforlife

rentayenta said:


> I love AKV. I'd add on there in a heartbeat. Good luck on BWV! They look so fun. 30 days isn't bad. And then how long until the points are yours after it passes?



I am not sure how long it takes. We are coming up on our 7 month window in two weeks. So, I am planning to call MS and try to change our ressie that we have with our AKV points. Probably won't plan to use the BWV contract until our next trip.


----------



## disfanforlife

DrMomof3 said:


> Ours went to Disney on 3/13 so we're in the same waiting game.
> 
> Amanda



Hope both of ours pass!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

PrincessInOz said:


> Good luck.



Thank you.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> The MRI is Saturday and then the we see the neuro again on April 3rd so after that.
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! That looks good!





Good luck and good vibes.  Please keep us posted. Have you got anything fun planned for the weekend.​


PrincessInOz said:


> I'm so glad I ate before I came in here.
> 
> That trip sounds amazing.  I can't wait for the TR.




Thanks! I'm so super. We're on the single digit countdown. ​


MEK said:


> I can seriously relate to this.  Ummmm.....better to do the driving yourself, because if you are anything like I am you will be gripping the passenger door handle and putting you foot on the imaginary break the whole way.




 That's _exactly_ what I'll be doing too. No driving for Gabby.​


> I seriously loved this update, even if you call it another loose end.  Living exclusively on the east coast, I love reading about all things west coast.  It really sounds like a wonderful spring break trip.  And all the potential food choices sound amazing.  Have a great time!




Thanks!  Should be a good time? With only one Disney day and 4 beach days, they'll be more eating than walking. Have you been to the west coast?​





DrMomof3 said:


> No fair posting food pics right before I have lunch!
> What are your plans for Passover? Anything?
> I just ordered a bunch of Passover food, including a prepared Seder plate. My kids actually love Passover so it'll be good.
> 
> Amanda




Aside from cleaning out my cupboards.....we're going to seder at our friend's on the 25th which also happens to be Michael's birthday. We'll do our own smaller seder later in the week. Our community seder is April 1st but we'll be in CA so we'll miss it. I actually really enjoy it. 

How about you guys, what are you doing? I could never order a prepared seder plate. Matzo is very hard to find.​


disfanforlife said:


> I am not sure how long it takes. We are coming up on our 7 month window in two weeks. So, I am planning to call MS and try to change our ressie that we have with our AKV points. Probably won't plan to use the BWV contract until our next trip.




Good luck!  Hope the changes on your vacation go through smoothly.​


----------



## kaoden39

Thank you. I will keep you posted. 


We have the MRI on Saturday and on Sunday there is a bicycle team barbeque.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you. I will keep you posted.
> 
> We have the MRI on Saturday and on Sunday there is a bicycle team barbeque.



Good luck today! Enjoy the BBQ tomorrow.  


We've got a lunch date with friends at Mo Better BBQ. The name throws me but we'll see....also getting haircuts and then our weekly trip to Trader Joe's. Good times.​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Have you been to the west coast?​



I have been to Utah at least three times to ski and I love it there.  One of my GF's moved to SLC from Maryland and her FB pictures are always amazing.  I love the winter weather there.  So much better than the East Coast.  

As far as California, I have been to Venice Beach on a layover to New Zealand and one other visit to LAX for a connecting flight.  Sad, isn't it?  

I am seriously considering a west coast trip in Fall 2014, so I love reading about it.  And, yes, DL will definitely be part of the trip.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Good luck today! Enjoy the BBQ tomorrow.
> 
> 
> We've got a lunch date with friends at Mo Better BBQ. The name throws me but we'll see....also getting haircuts and then our weekly trip to Trader Joe's. Good times.​




Thank you. It went okay. I was kind of surprised that it took so long. It took over an hour. When Kody had hers it didn't take that long. We find the results on April 3rd. Which happens to be Kacy's 20th birthday and my moms 76th birthday. I am hoping for not bad news.

I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## DrMomof3

There is SO much Passover food in our grocery stores right now.  It's even more than usual.
We'll have a family-only Seder on Monday and then some guests for Seder on Tuesday.  I'm working all week so it'll be a little crazy.  Which is why I've ordered some of the food rather than make it all from scratch.
We did a Passover shopping trip today and - as usual - my husband purchased too much kosher-for-Passover food.... 

Amanda


----------



## disfanforlife

Grocery store that I shop at has free (5 pack ) of matzo with $50 purchase. So far, I have collected three packs. I think we will be eating matzo all year!!,


----------



## PrincessInOz

Have a great Pesach celebration.


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> I have been to Utah at least three times to ski and I love it there.  One of my GF's moved to SLC from Maryland and her FB pictures are always amazing.  I love the winter weather there.  So much better than the East Coast.
> 
> As far as California, I have been to Venice Beach on a layover to New Zealand and one other visit to LAX for a connecting flight.  Sad, isn't it?
> 
> I am seriously considering a west coast trip in Fall 2014, so I love reading about it.  And, yes, DL will definitely be part of the trip.




It is beautiful and great to visit.....to live, hmm....I don't love it. It's very pretty and I certainly love the summers more than the winters. Having a boat sure has helped. I've only been to the east coast during the winter once and only for a few days. You guys get gnarly ice though right?​




kaoden39 said:


> Thank you. It went okay. I was kind of surprised that it took so long. It took over an hour. When Kody had hers it didn't take that long. We find the results on April 3rd. Which happens to be Kacy's 20th birthday and my moms 76th birthday. I am hoping for not bad news.
> 
> I hope you guys have fun!




It was fun, good company, but the food was just ok. It was basically hyped up Hawaiin BBQ.  


I'm hoping for not bad news along with you.  Good luck. The waiting is so hard. ​


DrMomof3 said:


> There is SO much Passover food in our grocery stores right now.  It's even more than usual.
> We'll have a family-only Seder on Monday and then some guests for Seder on Tuesday.  I'm working all week so it'll be a little crazy.  Which is why I've ordered some of the food rather than make it all from scratch.
> We did a Passover shopping trip today and - as usual - my husband purchased too much kosher-for-Passover food....
> 
> 
> Amanda





You're lucky. It's very very slim pickings here for Passover food. You have no idea. It's really sad. When we visited AZ a few years ago I was so happy to find cookie mixes and potato chips etc but here, we're lucky to find matzo.​



disfanforlife said:


> Grocery store that I shop at has free (5 pack ) of matzo with $50 purchase. So far, I have collected three packs. I think we will be eating matzo all year!!,




I'm so jealous!!! We're making a chocolate macaroon cake for Passover and DH's birthday cake for tomorrow.​


PrincessInOz said:


> Have a great Pesach celebration.



 Thank you. Looking forward to it.​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> You're lucky. It's very very slim pickings here for Passover food. You have no idea. It's really sad. When we visited AZ a few years ago I was so happy to find cookie mixes and potato chips etc but here, we're lucky to find matzo.​



If you ever need anything, my local grocery store seems to have a decent selection of Kosher foods and there is a Jewish deli/grocery store nearby as well.  Would be willing to find/ship anything you need.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> If you ever need anything, my local grocery store seems to have a decent selection of Kosher foods and there is a Jewish deli/grocery store nearby as well.  Would be willing to find/ship anything you need.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thank you Jill. I may take you up on that and appreciate the offer. I was just in So Cal 3 weeks ago and I should have brought food home. I didn't even think about it.  

Our matzo ball soup is simmering now and the brisket rub is on. 

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday. Why does the weekend have to go by so fast? ​


----------



## kaoden39

I am amazed how some major chain stores do not have very good Kosher areas. I have noticed that stores like Trader Joe's are getting more and more Kosher things.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> OMG, hilarious! Billy Bob's looks great. Thank you for the hotel pictures too. It's good to know the rooms don't have them or a minifridge. We'll need a cooler for Chloe's Increlex then. Thank you for the info. I didn't even look when I booked.
> 
> At Johnny Reb's we'll take one of you posing the same way. I love that you posted all of these pictures. It looks like you shared the steak at Billy Bob's? The hotel looks nice and I'm *so* glad because they're all telling me it sounds ghetto. If it's not DVC they're appalled.   I've raised beasts!
> 
> The margaritas look really good. Chloe hates Mexican food otherwise I'd be all over Willy & Jose's.
> 
> And Mrs. Knott's dinner? Heaven! I'm so excited. My dad will be happy too. I'd get a funnel cake if I could buy them outside of the park. Knott's make the best. Their funnel cake is state fair good.​



At most hotels you can request them to bring you a mini fridge for medical necessity.  We've pulled that card a few times for Fran's insulin.  We split the steak at Billy Bob's. It came with two sides, so she got the sweet potato and I got the baked.  Then we added a salad on, at least I think that's how I remember it.  We have done that at other places.

It's actually a nice enough hotel, if you read my report from January 2012, the first hotel we stayed at on the way was much more ghetto, not that it was bad at all, but no tub, just a shower.  

We need to go back to Mrs. Knotts.  Those pics were from the last night of the Expo in 2011.  I think we went there back in May for brunch and feasted on the chicken, but I just love dinner there.  Besides there and the prospector, I don't know any restaurants where you get soup and salad with your dinner including rolls, and dessert for one price.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I am amazed how some major chain stores do not have very good Kosher areas. I have noticed that stores like Trader Joe's are getting more and more Kosher things.




We tried to get to Trader Joe's but ran our of time on Saturday. Great idea though.  Two of our big brand name stores didn't even have matzo. It is Utah but still. ​




franandaj said:


> At most hotels you can request them to bring you a mini fridge for medical necessity.  We've pulled that card a few times for Fran's insulin.  We split the steak at Billy Bob's. It came with two sides, so she got the sweet potato and I got the baked.  Then we added a salad on, at least I think that's how I remember it.  We have done that at other places.
> 
> It's actually a nice enough hotel, if you read my report from January 2012, the first hotel we stayed at on the way was much more ghetto, not that it was bad at all, but no tub, just a shower.
> 
> We need to go back to Mrs. Knotts.  Those pics were from the last night of the Expo in 2011.  I think we went there back in May for brunch and feasted on the chicken, but I just love dinner there.  Besides there and the prospector, I don't know any restaurants where you get soup and salad with your dinner including rolls, and dessert for one price.





My corker has stayed at Sam's Town and said it is cool, a great off Strip option. I'm always up for trying some place new and am really looking forward to it. I think my heathens like to tease more than anything else. 

The Prospector sounds great too. We've got a place here, The Grey Cliff Lodge 
http://www.allmenus.com/ut/ogden-valley/279739-gray-cliff-lodge/menu/ that still serves tomato juice as a starter. I love love those old school places. They're so old school, they don't even have their own website. They have amazing food and the view is gorgeous. It serves a total geriatric crowd but that's pretty much my speed. DH and I went last year and we were by far the youngest people there. 

I found some old pics of Mrs. Knott's Sunday brunch that we attended years ago. Their gravy is so good. 
​


----------



## scottny

Great updates and pics.

What a great birthday you had. The lunch looked delicious. 

The plans for the upcoming trip look great. If I don't get back in time have a great trip.


----------



## eandesmom

OMG I got so hungry reading that update.  I just want to sneak in your suticase for the food.

Not to mention the power day and surprise stay.  Speaking of which, how will you manage that with your stuff if kids thing you are headed back to your friends.

Great call though, now it can be a power day.

I want to so somewhere SO bad for Spring Break I can't stand myself.  

Preferably Disneyland!

WAH!


----------



## rentayenta

scottny said:


> Great updates and pics.
> 
> What a great birthday you had. The lunch looked delicious.
> 
> The plans for the upcoming trip look great. If I don't get back in time have a great trip.





Thank you. Lunch was fabulous. Best birthday lunch ever. Food and company were both stellar. I dream about the truffle Mac n cheese. It was so good, creamy with big truffle chucks, not tiny slivers. My lamb was great too. One chop was more overdone than the other and I took the overdone one as a leftover. 


I was hoping to get two updates posted tonight but we'll see how the packing comes along once I get home. I'm painfully behind on this report. ​





eandesmom said:


> OMG I got so hungry reading that update.  I just want to sneak in your suticase for the food.
> 
> Not to mention the power day and surprise stay.  Speaking of which, how will you manage that with your stuff if kids thing you are headed back to your friends.
> 
> Great call though, now it can be a power day.
> 
> I want to so somewhere SO bad for Spring Break I can't stand myself.
> 
> Preferably Disneyland!
> 
> WAH!




Aren't you going somewhere next week or really soon? I swore you had an April trip. 

We have to check into the hotel that morning at like 6:30 am  because we need room keys for EMH at DCA. They'll know then but I'm hoping not before. Waking them at 5:45 will also benefit me as they'll be asleep.  Dinner will also be a surprise for them. Can't wait for that. They may clue in when I tell them no flip flops but not before.​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> It is beautiful and great to visit.....to live, hmm....I don't love it. It's very pretty and I certainly love the summers more than the winters. Having a boat sure has helped. I've only been to the east coast during the winter once and only for a few days. You guys get gnarly ice though right?​



The east coast winter weather is awful.  It doesn't snow a lot.  People freak when it snows an inch.  In New England the skiing can definitely be all ice because it will warm up, rain, and freeze.

It's also overcast here the majority of days from November through March.  It's a damp cold that over the years I have grown to hate.  I told my DH that we absolutely have to move south to retire!  

I certainly would love to see Utah in the summer.  Sounds lovely.


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> The east coast winter weather is awful.  It doesn't snow a lot.  People freak when it snows an inch.  In New England the skiing can definitely be all ice because it will warm up, rain, and freeze.
> 
> It's also overcast here the majority of days from November through March.  It's a damp cold that over the years I have grown to hate.  I told my DH that we absolutely have to move south to retire!
> 
> I certainly would love to see Utah in the summer.  Sounds lovely.





We get that bad grey sky too but it's not overcast, it's smog or inversion as the Utahans like to call it.  It's smog. It's gross and it's depressing. And cold. Once you get into the mountains it clears but who has time to drive to Park City everyday? Lol! I'm just not a winter fan at all. The kids used to tolerate it more but our numerous trips to So Cal have enlightened them too much and now don't love the winter. They'll sled and play in the snow but poor DH's dreams of having his three offspring become pro snowboarders is over.  They much prefer the water like their mama. Thank goodness we've got the boat and beautiful lakes nearby. It makes suffering through Utah winters almost worth it. 




 Sorry it's taken so long for me to be able to get back here. We're still in So Cal and we've been so busy. It's been a fabulous trip but non stop. Hoping to enjoy some down time on the beach today.​


----------



## eandesmom

5:45? Do they get warning the night before to expect such an early departure? Yikes. 6:30 check in? is emh at 7?


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> 5:45? Do they get warning the night before to expect such an early departure? Yikes. 6:30 check in? is emh at 7?



My kids? Yes, they knew we were leaving at 5:45.  Thank goodness our room was ready early because they hit their wall at 1:00. EMH was at 7 am. After valeting the car, checking in, and grabbing our passes, we were at the gates for DCA by 6:45. My friend lives literally 10 minutes away without traffic and on Easter Sunday at 6 am, we were the only ones on the road.  It was a crazy cool magical day and I'll give a full report when we get home.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like a real magical trip.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

I can't wait to hear all about it, but until then enjoy your time away!


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> They'll sled and play in the snow but poor DH's dreams of having his three offspring become pro snowboarders is over. ​



  Too funny!  



rentayenta said:


> Sorry it's taken so long for me to be able to get back here. We're still in So Cal and we've been so busy. It's been a fabulous trip but non stop. Hoping to enjoy some down time on the beach today.​



I hope you are having a marvelous spring break with lots of fun and awesome weather!


----------



## DrMomof3

Glad you're having fun! I'm super jealous but happy for you!!!

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> Glad you're having fun! I'm super jealous but happy for you!!!
> 
> Amanda



You're sweet but don't be jealous. I've spent WAY more on this trip than intended. Good thing we all enjoy Top Ramen and scrambled eggs. 

Tomorrow is our last day. We're going to Crystal Cove in Laguna Beach. It's set to be another gorgeous So Cal day.

Sunday is the 12 hour drive home. ​


----------



## rentayenta

So i just truly realized how far behind I am on the WDW part of this report.  I'm going to finish my birthday Disneyland Day and then do our latest one dayer at Disneyland during Spring Break on my cruise report. I need a serious trip report intervention. 


I left you all on page 63. Lunch was amazing and we said goodbye to Alison and Fran. They were heading to do a little or a lot  of shopping. Sadee and I were going to watch the parade. I only have a few more photos to share of this wonderful and magical day as I'm only reporting on the Disney part. 

My only character shot of the trip:






On our way back to the hotel:






I was totally on cloud 9 from lunch; full, and dazed. Another biggie crossed off the bucket list. Between this and Nantucket this past summer, my bucket list is shrinking. 

Remember I told you about the desserts I took to-go? Well they made it home and were delicious as ever. I froze them once we got back to my friend's and then wrapped them and sealed them in true food freak fashion. They traveled well.

My beautiful mini eclairs:






The most amazing cookies ever, sprinkled with pixie dust:






And a ton of mints:






It was a birthday for the books. We left the park and headed to my friend's where we spent the next 2 days. We visited the beach and of course some food favorites. 

Thanks for reading my birthday report and about my very special lunch. Turning 44 isn't so bad when it happens at 33 with a great meal and wonderful people! 



I will continue with the WDW portion of this report shortly.  


​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love that one and only character picture of you two with Bert and Mary.  It's a great shot.

And I'm drooling over those choc eclairs.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> I love that one and only character picture of you two with Bert and Mary.  It's a great shot.
> 
> And I'm drooling over those choc eclairs.





Thank you. And thank you for still reading along.  I know I've been a slacker but life has been crazy busy. I need to catch up on your mega trip plans too. 

I'm writing an update now for this report to have posted tonight. We are currently having a blizzard warning  and the winds are wicked noisy right now, been up since 4:30 am. I should be doing laundry and dishes but trip reports are so much more fun. 

The eclairs were wonderful but those cookies were my favorite. They were surprising light with a hint of lemon. I ate them both.  The kids gobbled down the eclairs. Joshua was so cute and folded the mint wrappers nicely after eating them. Gabby on the other hand crumpled them up with reckless abandon as if she just ate a Hershey's Kiss. ​


----------



## jedijill

Great Club 33 wrap up.  Those treats look yummy!  

Hope the blizzard isn't too bad at your house.  Its not as bad as they predicted here in Denver but I'm missing the 70 degrees from last weekend!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Great Club 33 wrap up.  Those treats look yummy!
> 
> Hope the blizzard isn't too bad at your house.  Its not as bad as they predicted here in Denver but I'm missing the 70 degrees from last weekend!
> 
> Jill in CO






The snow stopped but the wind is wicked cold. I miss the weather too. Joshua woke up really cranky which is rare for him. I asked what was wrong and he said: I spent 9 days in paradise and now it's snowing, I think I'm allowed to be in a bad mood. I can relate. This winter seems never ending. 

Glad it's not bad for you guys. Our weather people never get it right.


The treats were so good. Such an amazing day. I told DH he best think of something good for the big 4 5 next year. ​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

You made it home from spring break!  Sorry your weather is a lot like ours...wind chill todaywind chill in April REALLY?  Anyways I'm glad you're back safe and sound and I'm looking forward to all the updates


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> You made it home from spring break!  Sorry your weather is a lot like ours...wind chill todaywind chill in April REALLY?  Anyways I'm glad you're back safe and sound and I'm looking forward to all the updates





You're windy too? It's terrible. It makes me skin so dry. Utah is already pretty dry and the wind just makes me feel crackly. 

Spring Break was fantastic! I can't wait to post about it. Our one Disneyland/DCA was pure magic. 

How are you? Your cruise is so close!! I'm reading so many great things about the Fantasy.​


----------



## DrMomof3

What an amazing meal for your birthday. Club 33 is on my bucket list, too!

Amanda


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad the two of you had a nice time after lunch....I'll be looking for that update....I need something interesting to read during band practice tonight!


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> You're windy too? It's terrible. It makes me skin so dry. Utah is already pretty dry and the wind just makes me feel crackly.
> 
> Spring Break was fantastic! I can't wait to post about it. Our one Disneyland/DCA was pure magic.
> 
> How are you? Your cruise is so close!! I'm reading so many great things about the Fantasy.​



Yup the countdown is on, that's for sure!  The boys still don't know that we are leaving a week early, so my ticker is still off by 7 days.  I picked up our cruise docs from the TA this morning  We are almost done our pre trip shopping and we'll likely start packing a little this weekend.  3 out of 4 of us have a cold, and the weather is starting to get to us, so I know we will enjoy every moment in the sun.


----------



## rentayenta

After our wonderful night at our first MNSSHP and a good nights sleep, I was up early to finish packing up. Somehow wed already accumulated more stuff than we brought. We are a huge suckers when it comes to souvenirs.  I think its physically and emotionally impossible for me to budget when at Disney.

Packing the food was the most difficult part. I wanted to keep the frozen frozen, the chilled chilled, and the pantry stuff was fine. We still had a TON of food leftover. I left the roast for housekeeping. I know its a cardinal sin around these parts  but I wasnt going to schlep it over to AKV as I knew we wouldnt be grilling there. We had gone through all of the brats, hamburgers, and dogs which was a good thing. We still had a lot of everything else but avocados. Next time Im getting 6 of them, 3 not ripe ones. 

We woke the kids about 9:30 knowing they still had to clean their rooms and pack up. Its no understatement when I say Chloe and Kayla are total slobs.  They had hsit strewn everywhere; from bobbie pins to pin backs to baggies of half eaten snacks. Bleh. I was not going to nag them on my vacation though. It took them all a good hour to pack and get ready. I called bell services at 10:45 and he was there right at 11:00. When he saw our massive amounts of food and bags, he face dropped. Dont worry, we tipped him well. 

He assured me the frozen would stay frozen and blah blah blah. Lets just say that isnt exactly what happened. 

We bid farewell to our beautiful THV and boarded a boat to DTD. It was another gorgeous Florida Fall day. 






Isn't this pretty? I think I could live in Florida. 

As we pulled away:







Chloe is generally pretty even keeled but this morning she was exhausted and cleaning isnt her thing. Because she had a little time out, she didnt have time to get ready properly as you can tell by this photo. She was beat and chose an extra 30 minutes of sleep vs getting ready for the day. 






And we pulled farther away:






Come sail away, come sail away, come sail away with me.....We are total boat people. This was just fabulous:











We had the nicest skipper. He gave Joshua some pirate gear- so fun!






A view of our home resort:






As we are pulling in:






And finally DTD 






We really didnt have much planned other than some shopping and lunch at Earl of Sandwich. I was dying to try their holiday sandwich. It was described as Thanksgiving on bread. 

We shopped for a while with Lego, World of Disney, and that one eclectic Disney store being the usual favorites. 

I find the Lego creations truly unreal. They really are art. I loved this cute guy:






This was just too darling:






And who can resist a photo with Woody and Buzz?






And finally, after our little cash vacuums spent us dry it was time for lunch at EoS. 

It was packed. Like super packed. Everyone came in and gave me their orders while I waited in line. The kids played in the fountain some while Michael grabbed a table. 

Sad to say while my sandwich was good, it was lacking. It needed more gravy and cranberry for sure:






(

We got the text that our villa was ready and I was so eager to see if we got our requests. We did with the THV so I was hoping the room location pixiedust would continue. We hopped a bus from DTD to AKV and were on our way. 

We were so excited to be showing Kayla AKV. Kidani would be new for all of us. I debated and fretted over Jambo vs Kidani and hoped the the extra bathroom was worth trading for the magnificent lobby.......


To be continued​


----------



## eandesmom

Great birthday update!

Although Bert is either really young or I (sigh) am getting really old.

Drooling over all the treats.

Ah. moving day.  Always so much work even when you think it's not going to be.  Not liking the foreshadowing on the maybe not still frozen items?  I"m with Chloe, 30 minutes of sleep is WAY more important than getting ready.  Have you noticed all my pictures where I'm wearing my hat?  

Gorgeous boat ride pics, I've never seen a skipper give out pirate gear, that is cool.  Even though it's a blurry pic...the sandwich looks dry.

Can't wait to see your room!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Great birthday update!
> 
> Although Bert is either really young or I (sigh) am getting really old.
> 
> Drooling over all the treats.
> 
> Ah. moving day.  Always so much work even when you think it's not going to be.  Not liking the foreshadowing on the maybe not still frozen items?  I"m with Chloe, 30 minutes of sleep is WAY more important than getting ready.  Have you noticed all my pictures where I'm wearing my hat?
> 
> Gorgeous boat ride pics, I've never seen a skipper give out pirate gear, that is cool.  Even though it's a blurry pic...the sandwich looks dry.
> 
> Can't wait to see your room!




Thanks! And I agree, Bert was embryonic.  I'm sure it has nothing to do with me being in my mid 40's. They were just standing there when we turned the corner and we had a CM take the photo. 

The treats were so good. Those were some of the best cookies I've ever had.

It is a lot of work but it's like child birth. I forget the pain and keep going back for more.  I always say we'll never do another split let alone a triple split and never for less than 3 nights and that's exactly what we did. There are just so many great resorts to stay at and I want to try them all. We don't visit WDW enough for me to be patient.  

Chloe is our sleeper and night owl. She'll always choose an extra 5 minutes over getting ready. 

The skipper was great. he gave all of the kids gear. Joshua was the only one who wore it. We took the three unused sets for his friends as souvenirs.  He was stoked. I can only imagine all the neat little treats and trinkets that we don't know about.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Thanks! And I agree, Bert was embryonic.  I'm sure it has nothing to do with me being in my mid 40's. They were just standing there when we turned the corner and we had a CM take the photo.
> 
> The treats were so good. Those were some of the best cookies I've ever had.
> 
> It is a lot of work but it's like child birth. I forget the pain and keep going back for more.  I always say we'll never do another split let alone a triple split and never for less than 3 nights and that's exactly what we did. There are just so many great resorts to stay at and I want to try them all. We don't visit WDW enough for me to be patient.
> 
> Chloe is our sleeper and night owl. She'll always choose an extra 5 minutes over getting ready.
> 
> The skipper was great. he gave all of the kids gear. Joshua was the only one who wore it. We took the three unused sets for his friends as souvenirs.  He was stoked. I can only imagine all the neat little treats and trinkets that we don't know about.



I'm with Chloe. Give me that extra 5 minuyrs.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Turkey with cranberry sandwich?  Sorry it was dry.  It's one of my favourite combos.


----------



## kaoden39

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Turkey with cranberry sandwich?  Sorry it was dry.  It's one of my favourite combos.



Turkey with cranberry, mayo and salt and pepper are pretty awesome.


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> Turkey with cranberry, mayo and salt and pepper are pretty awesome.



I'll have to try mayo next time.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Thanks! And I agree, Bert was embryonic.  I'm sure it has nothing to do with me being in my mid 40's. They were just standing there when we turned the corner and we had a CM take the photo.
> 
> The treats were so good. Those were some of the best cookies I've ever had.
> 
> It is a lot of work but it's like child birth. I forget the pain and keep going back for more.  I always say we'll never do another split let alone a triple split and never for less than 3 nights and that's exactly what we did. There are just so many great resorts to stay at and I want to try them all. We don't visit WDW enough for me to be patient.
> 
> Chloe is our sleeper and night owl. She'll always choose an extra 5 minutes over getting ready.
> 
> The skipper was great. he gave all of the kids gear. Joshua was the only one who wore it. We took the three unused sets for his friends as souvenirs.  He was stoked. I can only imagine all the neat little treats and trinkets that we don't know about.​



I thought you only had a split stay last time, THV/AKV.  What is the triple? 

Or are you talking about your spring break trip with the 1 night surprise in the middle and vegas on the front end?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I'm with Chloe. Give me that extra 5 minuyrs.



She's a cutie. Please tell about the fire?  Im glad everyone is ok and Loren is a hero! What's the damage? What started it?​




PrincessInOz said:


> Turkey with cranberry sandwich?  Sorry it was dry.  It's one of my favourite combos.




Mine too. It had too much mayo and not enough of the good stuff. I did get a side of cranberry though. That made it a little better. I'll stick with the original for now on.​


kaoden39 said:


> Turkey with cranberry, mayo and salt and pepper are pretty awesome.




On white bread! ​


PrincessInOz said:


> I'll have to try mayo next time.



Its so good with mayo. I'm not a huge mayo lover but it goes with it so well. I just put on a thin layer.​


eandesmom said:


> I thought you only had a split stay last time, THV/AKV.  What is the triple?
> 
> Or are you talking about your spring break trip with the 1 night surprise in the middle and vegas on the front end?




We spent the first night of this WDW trip at AoA.​


----------



## DrMomof3

That's my one issue with split stays - I like to unpack completely and I don't think I'd like to re-pack and unpack again...
Sorry your sandwich wasn't better.
Can't wait to see pics of Kidani!

Amanda


----------



## MEK

Great conclusion to your 33 lunch.  Cookies sprinkled with pixie dust have to be the best tasting sugar cookie ever.

We had a little trouble getting out of the THV by 11am, too!  But you did it and right on the nose!  

Beautiful pictures from your final trip from you THV.  Hard to say goodbye and you see it get smaller and smaller in your view.


----------



## franandaj

It's so sad to see one "side" of a vacation close up, but I'm always excited with the possibilities of the next resort.  It sort of changes the whole vibe of the vacation when you switch resorts.

I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## catherines_mama

Love your review of the holiday sandwich. Is it seasonal? I've honestly never heard of it but now I want one, now! LOL

Looking fwd to your arrival at AKV


----------



## pooh'smate

Just catching up. I am like Chloe, a night owl and I will always choose sleep over getting ready.


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> That's my one issue with split stays - I like to unpack completely and I don't think I'd like to re-pack and unpack again...
> Sorry your sandwich wasn't better.
> Can't wait to see pics of Kidani!
> 
> Amanda




It's silly but I wanted it to be fantastic. Maybe I built it up too much.  It is after all a sandwich.  

I fell in love with Kidani. I have uploaded part of the pics and am uploading more now. 

I agree about packing. With AoA we hardly unpacked; toiletries, bathing suits, and pajamas but after 5 nights in the THV everything was out. I like to fully unpack too.​




MEK said:


> Great conclusion to your 33 lunch.  Cookies sprinkled with pixie dust have to be the best tasting sugar cookie ever.
> 
> We had a little trouble getting out of the THV by 11am, too!  But you did it and right on the nose!
> 
> Beautiful pictures from your final trip from you THV.  Hard to say goodbye and you see it get smaller and smaller in your view.



It was bittersweet for sure. We loved the THV and I'd stay there again in a heartbeat. I'd recommend it to anyone. We had no transportation issues. I think a lot of vacation is attitude. Of course things go wrong but I think not getting worked up over the little things helps. 
​



franandaj said:


> It's so sad to see one "side" of a vacation close up, but I'm always excited with the possibilities of the next resort.  It sort of changes the whole vibe of the vacation when you switch resorts.
> 
> I hope everything goes smoothly.




For sure, the vibe totally changes. We stayed with the nature, brown theme though. We just switched continents.  

I can tell you that adding on at AKV will be right after our GCV add on whenever that may be. I really need the 11 month advantage.​


catherines_mama said:


> Love your review of the holiday sandwich. Is it seasonal? I've honestly never heard of it but now I want one, now! LOL
> 
> Looking fwd to your arrival at AKV




 Thank you. It is a seasonal sandwich. I was surprised they had it mid October. I really like EoS. There is truly something for everyone and it's so inexpensive. ​


pooh'smate said:


> Just catching up. I am like Chloe, a night owl and I will always choose sleep over getting ready.



 Hi friend. Good to see you. I'll tell Chloe she's not alone in her quest for sleep. I've never been a good sleeper so it's so foreign to me.​


----------



## kaoden39

Where should I start? Tuesday morning around 4ish Kacy came upstairs yelling at us that the garage was on fire. Loren had smelled smoke and investigated by the garage door. He heard crackling. Ran to the kitchen got my fire extinguisher and tried to put the fire out. Because of that we were able to get out from upstairs. Kacy went first then myself then Scotty. By the time I was going down the stairs it was filled with white smoke. As Scotty came out the door the white smoke was a fireball shooting up the stairs. 

Loren got my mom, Kody and the two dogs out the backdoor. Scotty had to kick the fence in to get them out. The fire was so intense by the time the fire department got there that they evacuated 3 houses all directions around our house. Here we stood watching our house burn down. I was in a big tshirt nightgown and being filmed be news crews. 

I will add more later because it is too much right now.


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> Where should I start? Tuesday morning around 4ish Kacy came upstairs yelling at us that the garage was on fire. Loren had smelled smoke and investigated by the garage door. He heard crackling. Ran to the kitchen got my fire extinguisher and tried to put the fire out. Because of that we were able to get out from upstairs. Kacy went first then myself then Scotty. By the time I was going down the stairs it was filled with white smoke. As Scotty came out the door the white smoke was a fireball shooting up the stairs.
> 
> Loren got my mom, Kody and the two dogs out the backdoor. Scotty had to kick the fence in to get them out. The fire was so intense by the time the fire department got there that they evacuated 3 houses all directions around our house. Here we stood watching our house burn down. I was in a big tshirt nightgown and being filmed be news crews.
> 
> I will add more later because it is too much right now.



O.M.G.  There are no words to express how I feel for you and your family reading this.  

I'm so sorry and I hope everyone is okay.  Take care of yourselves.


----------



## eandesmom

kaoden39 said:


> Where should I start? Tuesday morning around 4ish Kacy came upstairs yelling at us that the garage was on fire. Loren had smelled smoke and investigated by the garage door. He heard crackling. Ran to the kitchen got my fire extinguisher and tried to put the fire out. Because of that we were able to get out from upstairs. Kacy went first then myself then Scotty. By the time I was going down the stairs it was filled with white smoke. As Scotty came out the door the white smoke was a fireball shooting up the stairs.
> 
> Loren got my mom, Kody and the two dogs out the backdoor. Scotty had to kick the fence in to get them out. The fire was so intense by the time the fire department got there that they evacuated 3 houses all directions around our house. Here we stood watching our house burn down. I was in a big tshirt nightgown and being filmed be news crews.
> 
> I will add more later because it is too much right now.



Omg. Words fail me. I am so grateful you are all ok. I am so sorry for you loss and praying for you during this time. Thank god for you all being ok. Thank god.


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Where should I start? Tuesday morning around 4ish Kacy came upstairs yelling at us that the garage was on fire. Loren had smelled smoke and investigated by the garage door. He heard crackling. Ran to the kitchen got my fire extinguisher and tried to put the fire out. Because of that we were able to get out from upstairs. Kacy went first then myself then Scotty. By the time I was going down the stairs it was filled with white smoke. As Scotty came out the door the white smoke was a fireball shooting up the stairs.
> 
> Loren got my mom, Kody and the two dogs out the backdoor. Scotty had to kick the fence in to get them out. The fire was so intense by the time the fire department got there that they evacuated 3 houses all directions around our house. Here we stood watching our house burn down. I was in a big tshirt nightgown and being filmed be news crews.
> 
> I will add more later because it is too much right now.



Oh  my gosh this is terrible!  At least everyone is safe right? Please let us know if there is anything we can do for you. Is the house a total loss. I am in tears for you this is devastating.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Where should I start? Tuesday morning around 4ish Kacy came upstairs yelling at us that the garage was on fire. Loren had smelled smoke and investigated by the garage door. He heard crackling. Ran to the kitchen got my fire extinguisher and tried to put the fire out. Because of that we were able to get out from upstairs. Kacy went first then myself then Scotty. By the time I was going down the stairs it was filled with white smoke. As Scotty came out the door the white smoke was a fireball shooting up the stairs.
> 
> Loren got my mom, Kody and the two dogs out the backdoor. Scotty had to kick the fence in to get them out. The fire was so intense by the time the fire department got there that they evacuated 3 houses all directions around our house. Here we stood watching our house burn down. I was in a big tshirt nightgown and being filmed be news crews.
> 
> I will add more later because it is too much right now.



Michele, I am so very sorry and sad for you guys but so glad everyone, including the fur babies, are safe. What a terrifying experience that must have been. You're all in my thoughts and please reach out if you need anything. 

Loren is so brave, you all are.  

I hope insurance doesn't give you grief and steps in to help. Is there a fund somewhere for donations? Has the Red cross stepped in? There are so many resources but I'd be in a total state of shock and wouldn't know where to begin. I'll check your Facebook for any help from your community. 
​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Michele, I am so very sorry and sad for you guys but so glad everyone, including the fur babies, are safe. What a terrifying experience that must have been. You're all in my thoughts and please reach out if you need anything.
> 
> Loren is so brave, you all are.
> 
> I hope insurance doesn't give you grief and steps in to help. Is there a fund somewhere for donations? Has the Red cross stepped in? There are so many resources but I'd be in a total state of shock and wouldn't know where to begin. I'll check your Facebook for any help from your community.
> ​



I told Fran about this and she had a plan. Heck she was ready to set up a PayPal account for people to start making donations. Michele tells me she has a PayPal account already so maybe we can get that set up for donations.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I told Fran about this and she had a plan. Heck she was ready to set up a PayPal account for people to start making donations. Michele tells me she has a PayPal account already so maybe we can get that set up for donations.




 Excellent! You two are awesome! 

Michele FBd me this morning. I think she's trying to get a new laptop, hers melted  and then she'll let us know. I just feel sick for her and her family. I hope her insurance is stepping in. So tragic.​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

kaoden39 said:


> Where should I start? Tuesday morning around 4ish Kacy came upstairs yelling at us that the garage was on fire. Loren had smelled smoke and investigated by the garage door. He heard crackling. Ran to the kitchen got my fire extinguisher and tried to put the fire out. Because of that we were able to get out from upstairs. Kacy went first then myself then Scotty. By the time I was going down the stairs it was filled with white smoke. As Scotty came out the door the white smoke was a fireball shooting up the stairs.
> 
> Loren got my mom, Kody and the two dogs out the backdoor. Scotty had to kick the fence in to get them out. The fire was so intense by the time the fire department got there that they evacuated 3 houses all directions around our house. Here we stood watching our house burn down. I was in a big tshirt nightgown and being filmed be news crews.
> 
> I will add more later because it is too much right now.



My thoughts are with you.  How scary, but what a relief that your family is OK.  Please keep us updated, when you can. It's crazy how quickly ones life can change...


----------



## DrMomof3

kaoden39 said:


> Where should I start? Tuesday morning around 4ish Kacy came upstairs yelling at us that the garage was on fire. Loren had smelled smoke and investigated by the garage door. He heard crackling. Ran to the kitchen got my fire extinguisher and tried to put the fire out. Because of that we were able to get out from upstairs. Kacy went first then myself then Scotty. By the time I was going down the stairs it was filled with white smoke. As Scotty came out the door the white smoke was a fireball shooting up the stairs.
> 
> Loren got my mom, Kody and the two dogs out the backdoor. Scotty had to kick the fence in to get them out. The fire was so intense by the time the fire department got there that they evacuated 3 houses all directions around our house. Here we stood watching our house burn down. I was in a big tshirt nightgown and being filmed be news crews.
> 
> I will add more later because it is too much right now.



Sending prayers to you and your family.  I'm so sorry.

Amanda


----------



## kaoden39

This is the third time I tried t post here. I tried to quote everyone and I lost it. 



Thank you everyone. I am heart warmed by the out pouring of love. I appreciate it more than you know.


I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Excellent! You two are awesome!
> 
> Michele FBd me this morning. I think she's trying to get a new laptop, hers melted  and then she'll let us know. I just feel sick for her and her family. I hope her insurance is stepping in. So tragic.​



We're working on a PP thing. The DIS does not take kindly to paid stuff and solicitations so we will not be able to post anything here.


----------



## agavegirl1

kaoden39 said:


> Where should I start? Tuesday morning around 4ish Kacy came upstairs yelling at us that the garage was on fire. Loren had smelled smoke and investigated by the garage door. He heard crackling. Ran to the kitchen got my fire extinguisher and tried to put the fire out. Because of that we were able to get out from upstairs. Kacy went first then myself then Scotty. By the time I was going down the stairs it was filled with white smoke. As Scotty came out the door the white smoke was a fireball shooting up the stairs.
> 
> Loren got my mom, Kody and the two dogs out the backdoor. Scotty had to kick the fence in to get them out. The fire was so intense by the time the fire department got there that they evacuated 3 houses all directions around our house. Here we stood watching our house burn down. I was in a big tshirt nightgown and being filmed be news crews.
> 
> I will add more later because it is too much right now.



OMG, my garage caught fire on Easter Sunday.  We got the fire out but flames were 5 ft high at the time and in a matter of minutes, this could have been us!  My BF's name is Loren.  He got the fire out.  Instead of no house, we have ServPro.  Tomorrow they come to seal and re-paint the garage and Monday, all of our fully clean, salvagable items come back.  I feel so blessed we didn't lose the house (tuck-under garage).  My heart goes out to you.  Keep us updated on what we can do.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> We're working on a PP thing. The DIS does not take kindly to paid stuff and solicitations so we will not be able to post anything here.



Hopefully Jenny or someone can put it up on FB once you get it set up, keep us posted


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I told Fran about this and she had a plan. Heck she was ready to set up a PayPal account for people to start making donations. Michele tells me she has a PayPal account already so maybe we can get that set up for donations.



Let me know.


----------



## kaoden39

agavegirl1 said:


> OMG, my garage caught fire on Easter Sunday.  We got the fire out but flames were 5 ft high at the time and in a matter of minutes, this could have been us!  My BF's name is Loren.  He got the fire out.  Instead of no house, we have ServPro.  Tomorrow they come to seal and re-paint the garage and Monday, all of our fully clean, salvagable items come back.  I feel so blessed we didn't lose the house (tuck-under garage).  My heart goes out to you.  Keep us updated on what we can do.




My son Loren says to tell your BF that they should both now share the nickname Danger. Wow what close stories.


Thank you everyone!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> We're working on a PP thing. The DIS does not take kindly to paid stuff and solicitations so we will not be able to post anything here.



  Excellent. Keep me posted.​





agavegirl1 said:


> OMG, my garage caught fire on Easter Sunday.  We got the fire out but flames were 5 ft high at the time and in a matter of minutes, this could have been us!  My BF's name is Loren.  He got the fire out.  Instead of no house, we have ServPro.  Tomorrow they come to seal and re-paint the garage and Monday, all of our fully clean, salvagable items come back.  I feel so blessed we didn't lose the house (tuck-under garage).  My heart goes out to you.  Keep us updated on what we can do.





Thats terrible. I'm glad everyone is okay and it's all getting cleaned and repaired.  How very scary.​


eandesmom said:


> Hopefully Jenny or someone can put it up on FB once you get it set up, keep us posted



I will link you, not here , to whatever they figure out. 


Michele, hope you got some rest. ​


----------



## kaoden39

Jenny, I am averaging about four hours a night. I need a night where I can go to sleep not having to worry about getting up in the morning. I lay there thinking and I can't sleep until I pass out from exhaustion. I then wake up at about the time of the fire. I need to get passed that.

They are going to start cleaning the house out to see if there is anything that they can salvage. The jerk face that looted our house went to the local Gamestop and sold the games that Scotty and I play. How big a jerk can someone be? I got a hold of the local PD and Officer Andres is on the job. She also is making it well known where she has gone that everyone knows what a hero Loren is.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Jenny, I am averaging about four hours a night. I need a night where I can go to sleep not having to worry about getting up in the morning. I lay there thinking and I can't sleep until I pass out from exhaustion. I then wake up at about the time of the fire. I need to get passed that.
> 
> They are going to start cleaning the house out to see if there is anything that they can salvage. The jerk face that looted our house went to the local Gamestop and sold the games that Scotty and I play. How big a jerk can someone be? I got a hold of the local PD and Officer Andres is on the job. She also is making it well known where she has gone that everyone knows what a hero Loren is.



Sorry it took me so long to check back, we're at a dance competition for Chloe all weekend. I hope you slept better last night. I can only imagine the anxiety. 

I didn't realize you'd been looted! What kind of horrible person does that?  I'm so sorry. That is truly so disheartening. I hope they catch them. 

I hope the salvage today proves fruitful. I'm glad Loren is getting credit he deserves! 





I thought is share a couple pics of sweet Chloe and her dance team. Last night was her solo. Today is their team dance. These are all from last night except the last one. The one with them in the red is from this morning.



























​


----------



## rentayenta

I can't tell how large the pics are because I'm on my phone. Sorry if they're ginormous! ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Sorry it took me so long to check back, we're at a dance competition for Chloe all weekend. I hope you slept better last night. I can only imagine the anxiety.
> 
> I didn't realize you'd been looted! What kind of horrible person does that?  I'm so sorry. That is truly so disheartening. I hope they catch them.
> 
> I hope the salvage today proves fruitful. I'm glad Loren is getting credit he deserves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought is share a couple pics of sweet Chloe and her dance team. Last night was her solo. Today is their team dance. These are all from last night except the last one. The one with them in the red is from this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I am still so exhausted. I am constantly running errands. I feel like I am gonna drop. A good 8 hours would be grand.


Chloe and her team look so cute!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I am still so exhausted. I am constantly running errands. I feel like I am gonna drop. A good 8 hours would be grand.
> 
> 
> Chloe and her team look so cute!





I'm sure this process for you entails so many details. I hope they're moving along as smoothly as possible. 


Thank you. I'm getting ready to head back up in a bit. Chloe stays all day and helps her teacher with the little kids. I cannot handle 12 hours worth of dancing. Some Utah dance moms can give the _Toddlers and Tiara_ moms a run for their money.  

I'm going to post an update before I go. 
​


----------



## rentayenta

Before I continue with moving day, I found these two cute photos that I didnt post. They are from some evening during a return to SSR:









I last left you on the bus from DTD to AKV. I got the text that our villa was ready. We had # 7614. It was a two bedroom at Kidani Village. We had only stayed at Jambo House. I hummed and hawed over which to chose, Jambo or Kidani, and in the end Kidani won out. When it came down to it the only thing left to debate was a grander lobby vs another bathroom. The CS didn't matter and I had known how close Kidani and Jambo were in proximity to each other, I would have chose Kidani from the start. Im so glad I chose the extra bathroom. I had read a ton about the walk from Kidani to Jambo and how long it was and honestly, for us, that was not the case. We walked all but one time over to Jambo and the only reason we rode the bus was to see the real difference between walking and riding. The girls rode and the boys walked. I think we sat for 2 minutes at most waiting for them. It was such a hardship.  For those wondering which to chose, Kidani over Jambo, and if mobility isnt an issue, give Kidani a try. Its fabulous. I fell in love with it. We really like Jambo but unless I ever get lucky enough to score concierge level, Ill choose Kidani over Jambo. 

We were eager to show Kayla AKV. She was in for such a treat. I knew shed flip over the SV as would my own kids. Nothing beats the smell of giraffes, 10 feet from the balcony, after a long day in the parks.  

I have to back track a little here. Our original plan for 10/19 is in the photo below. Clearly we didnt follow the plan. Id say we adhere to the plan 50/50. 





I dont recall any bus issues. We were so chatty and excited. I love that Disney buzz. We arrived at Kidani and fell in love. Sure it was smaller but to me, it was more intimate. Its the comparison between MK and Disneyland. Disneyland feels intimate. Im weird, I know. 

The lanterns and wise words are so neat you enter.  I did get a photo of them but not as we entered this time so I wont post it yet. I can also see how convenient Kidani is for those with a car. The parking is _right_ there. 

Hey dont forget us:

















Our villa number:





Ill start with room photos then view photos. First, the most important room:





The kitchen:





The kids room.  I made them all share that bedroom. I really like to keep my living space free from sleeping if at all possible. It worked out very well and we didn't have any issues. I love living space and elbow room. 






Master bath and bedroom:









Happy kids. Repeat after me: the couch is for sitting, not sleeping 





Great lamps:





Bathroom tile:





Dining table and tv:





Continued in next post.....​


----------



## rentayenta

And now for the view. There were a ton of animals out and I couldnt be happier. I really wanted the kids to get that great AKV feel. 





















































These next view shots were taken with my cell:













We loved our villa and view.  Before I took all of the photos, I called bell services to retrieve our luggage. She was up in a jiffy however as I hinted to earlier our frozen stuff wasnt frozen and out chilled still wasnt all that chilled. Admittedly she said they were slammed and our frozen stuff never made into their fridge/freezer. Luckily we didnt have anything spoil but I wasnt overjoyed. The dairy products werent warm but they werent exactly fridge cold either. Eh, what are you going to do but throw it in the fridge and move on? Thats exactly what I did. 




To be continued.....​


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a great view of the savannah from your room.  I can see why everyone loves AKV.  Someday....


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a great view of the savannah from your room.  I can see why everyone loves AKV.  Someday....



Its truly unreal. You have to try it one trip. It's hands down the neatest, most detailed, well thought our resort we've been too. You're just so enmeshed in the culture. I love it!​


----------



## jedijill

Love love love love Kidani!  It is my favorite resort!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Love love love love Kidani!  It is my favorite resort!
> 
> Jill in CO




I can see why Jill, it's so special. They nailed it with this one. I really want to add a couple AKV days to me and Joshua's cruise. I'm not sure how I'll pull it off yet but we'll see. We wouldn't do any parks though, just have two resort days prior to the cruise. Our cruise leaves on a Sunday so I'm thinking we could fly out on Friday, send Friday night, all of Saturday, and check out Sunday for the cruise. We cruise out of Miami though and I think MCO is like 4 hours away. Not sure i want to drive that far on cruise day.​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> I can see why Jill, it's so special. They nailed it with this one. I really want to add a couple AKV days to me and Joshua's cruise. I'm not sure how I'll pull it off yet but we'll see. We wouldn't do any parks though, just have two resort days prior to the cruise. Our cruise leaves on a Sunday so I'm thinking we could fly out on Friday, send Friday night, all of Saturday, and check out Sunday for the cruise. We cruise out of Miami though and I think MCO is like 4 hours away. Not sure i want to drive that far on cruise day.​



I'm with you. I ended up booking the 4night Dream out of Port Canaveral in October instead of the 5 night Double Dip on the Magic out of Miami in October...I just couldn't make the transportation work.    I'm all for resort days though...have you thought of Vero?  You could break up the drive some...I think its about 1 1/2 hours from MCO to Vero and then about 2 1/2 from Vero to Miami.  Just a thought I would throw out there!

Jill in CO


----------



## Goofyluver

Just wondering if there was any warm chocolate syrup in with that food.  You know...I hear it's dangerous.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

What fun dance pics, that's a big trophy I see!  

Love the AKV veiw, and I'm with you about everyone in the bed room if they'd fit


----------



## franandaj

I'm so glad you enjoyed Kidani!  Which side were you on?  The Jambo side or the far side?  I'm guessing the far side since you had cattle out your view, they don't like to hang out on the Kidani side.  Since there are only two of us, we take up all the space with our clutter, but I can see with kids how you want to keep their clutter contained, their clutter along with the rest of the clutter would be way too much!

BTW, Michele's webpage is up and running so let's get viral and get her some support!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed Kidani!  Which side were you on?  The Jambo side or the far side?  I'm guessing the far side since you had cattle out your view, they don't like to hang out on the Kidani side.  Since there are only two of us, we take up all the space with our clutter, but I can see with kids how you want to keep their clutter contained, their clutter along with the rest of the clutter would be way too much!
> 
> BTW, Michele's webpage is up and running so let's get viral and get her some support!



Can you send me the link?


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Can you send me the link?



Already done.  If you didn't get it there is a problem.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Already done.  If you didn't get it there is a problem.





No problem.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed Kidani!  Which side were you on?  The Jambo side or the far side?  I'm guessing the far side since you had cattle out your view, they don't like to hang out on the Kidani side.  Since there are only two of us, we take up all the space with our clutter, but I can see with kids how you want to keep their clutter contained, their clutter along with the rest of the clutter would be way too much!
> 
> BTW, Michele's webpage is up and running so let's get viral and get her some support!





You are the best!  I put the link on Michele's FB. If anyone here would like to help support, message me or Alison and we'll send you the link. You can also find Michele on FB under Michele Lynne Morrison. 






I'll be back to comment on the report but its rabbi day and we're running late.​


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I'm with you. I ended up booking the 4night Dream out of Port Canaveral in October instead of the 5 night Double Dip on the Magic out of Miami in October...I just couldn't make the transportation work.    I'm all for resort days though...have you thought of Vero?  You could break up the drive some...I think its about 1 1/2 hours from MCO to Vero and then about 2 1/2 from Vero to Miami.  Just a thought I would throw out there!
> 
> Jill in CO




Vero is a good idea.  I'd love to do that. Wonder what the weather is like in January? With Vero there'd be no WDW temptation. Hmm......where do you fly into for Vero Beach?

I just checked into Port Canaveral during our dates and it would be 7 nights on the Fantasy vs 5 on the Wonder and a little out of our price range.........or is it? If we don't do AKV/Vero and just fly in the night before and stay in Miami then for sure it's less expensive but if we want to do the AKV/Vero option there's the rental car, fuel, etc to think about. We could always fly into Miami 2 days early and stay with our friends. They have a beautiful home in Coconut Grove. 


Double dip? Is that two Castaway Cay stops? Do they stay parked overnight or does the ship cruise around?​



Goofyluver said:


> Just wondering if there was any warm chocolate syrup in with that food.  You know...I hear it's dangerous.




 Beast. Remember the *only* %^&*ing thing I forgot was chocolate syrup.  I brought everything and the kitchen sink but forgot the chocolate syrup. ​


franandaj said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed Kidani!  Which side were you on?  The Jambo side or the far side?  I'm guessing the far side since you had cattle out your view, they don't like to hang out on the Kidani side.  Since there are only two of us, we take up all the space with our clutter, but I can see with kids how you want to keep their clutter contained, their clutter along with the rest of the clutter would be way too much!
> 
> BTW, Michele's webpage is up and running so let's get viral and get her some support!




We loved Kiadani.    I'm not sure what side but I have my paperwork still so I'll check the map and post a photo. I keep all of our Disney trip paperwork. Michael thinks I'm bonkers but you never know when you can help someone else. 

Exactly! My goal was to be able to keep their clutter contained and it worked. I could simply close the door and not see their crap. Of course I had to see their bathroom  but I literally put the laundry basket outside their door and had them just throw their dirty clothes in so I wouldn't have to look inside their room. Ignorance is bliss. 

I shared the link and her friends are sharing the link. Viral baby!  It was very sweet of you to put that together.​


MomToPrincePhillip said:


> What fun dance pics, that's a big trophy I see!
> 
> Love the AKV veiw, and I'm with you about everyone in the bed room if they'd fit



Don't look to closely, her trophy says fourth place.  Michael calls it The Focker Dance Competition because everyone gets a trophy.  It was her very first solo and I'm proud she could go out there and even do it. She's proud of herself and knows what to work on for this Friday's comp. She's a good sport for sure. She knew what to take to heart and what to blow as far as the critique. You can't be everyone's cup of tea. 

With 2 queens and 4 kids, it totally worked. They get along really well and didn't have any issues. Kidani was the perfect choice. That third bathroom was awesome as it kept everyone out of ours. I wish it worked that way at home. We've got 3 bathrooms with one of them being the kids' upstairs and they _still_ use mine. Their bedrooms are upstairs. They're so goofy.  I think they just don't want to get theirs dirty.​


PrincessInOz said:


> Can you send me the link?




  ​


----------



## eandesmom

Will you FB me the link please


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Will you FB me the link please





Of course. ​


----------



## DrMomof3

We stayed a Vero Beach last year on a cash reservation.  We flew into West Palm Beach but you can fly into Orlando.  Believe it or not we drove to Disney for the day for my husband's birthday (about 2 hours each way) and had a blast.  I liked Vero Beach a lot.

Amanda


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> We stayed a Vero Beach last year on a cash reservation.  We flew into West Palm Beach but you can fly into Orlando.  Believe it or not we drove to Disney for the day for my husband's birthday (about 2 hours each way) and had a blast.  I liked Vero Beach a lot.
> 
> Amanda





Really? Vero is sounding better and better. How far is West Palm Beach from Vero?

I'd drive 2 hours each way for a day at WDW. I drive 45 minutes each way for work everyday.  What a fun birthday for him.​


----------



## DrMomof3

rentayenta said:


> Really? Vero is sounding better and better. How far is West Palm Beach from Vero?
> 
> I'd drive 2 hours each way for a day at WDW. I drive 45 minutes each way for work everyday.  What a fun birthday for him.​



It was about a 90 minute drive from West Palm Beach Airport.  Orlando is just a little further.  I think Melbourne is the closest airport but there weren't any good flights.  West Palm Beach was a nice smaller airport.  Much less hectic than Orlando!

Amanda


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Double dip? Is that two Castaway Cay stops? Do they stay parked overnight or does the ship cruise around?​



Yes, twice to Castaway Cay, but not two days in a row.  The one I am looking at stops there then goes to Key West and come back the next day.



rentayenta said:


> We loved Kiadani.    I'm not sure what side but I have my paperwork still so I'll check the map and post a photo. I keep all of our Disney trip paperwork. Michael thinks I'm bonkers but you never know when you can help someone else.
> 
> Exactly! My goal was to be able to keep their clutter contained and it worked. I could simply close the door and not see their crap. Of course I had to see their bathroom  but I literally put the laundry basket outside their door and had them just throw their dirty clothes in so I wouldn't have to look inside their room. Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> I shared the link and her friends are sharing the link. Viral baby!  It was very sweet of you to put that together.​



After creating the page, and linking up the PayPal button, testing it by donating $1, I forgot to go back and make a real donation!    Just did!


----------



## eandesmom

DrMomof3 said:


> It was about a 90 minute drive from West Palm Beach Airport.  Orlando is just a little further.  I think Melbourne is the closest airport but there weren't any good flights.  West Palm Beach was a nice smaller airport.  Much less hectic than Orlando!
> 
> Amanda



Vero is lovely.  LOVELY.  But....to play devils advocate here, I'm not sure it's worth that much driving for beach time with just the 2 of you.  There are activities there and of course the pool and the beach but not nearly the level of WDW or the cruiseif it was closer than maybe but I dunno...that's a lot of car time to eat up on vacation and there are plenty of beaches far closer.  As a stopover to WDW it makes sense but I'd think you'd need to add more days to have it be worthwhile....you are looking at that triple stay scenario again....

We loved Vero but I will say, Jeff and I loved it more than the kids did.  We have considered adding on there but don't want the dues unless we were really going to go every year.  And while that may happen at some point, it's at least a decade away.  If it was just a beach vacation and not comparing it to WDW or the cruise, or if it had been first, it would probably have been a bigger hit.


----------



## scottny

I could live in Florida also. 
Nothing better than taking a boat at Disney.
Hello to my home resort also. 
Oh the differences go so far beyond a grander lobby and bathroom. They are completely night and day. 
The walk is very easy from Kidani to Jambo.
Well I wont go into it here my report will have enough things against Kidani. LOL.  That is what is great about there, everyone gets what they want.
You did have a nice view. 
Look forward to more.


----------



## rentayenta

Il'll be back to reply but I started my magical one day at Disneyland/DCA trip report. 


http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48113459#post48113459​


----------



## kaoden39

Hi all.


Allison is amazing. Seeing the website brings tears to my eyes. Thank you to you and Fran!

Princess in Oz, thank you so much!


Jenny, thank you to you and Michael.


We are okay. I am really tired. Tomorrow the dance with the contractors starts. I have appointments with two of them tomorrow. The recovery team is in the house today and the clean up is starting. Then the asbestos people come in. Loren went back in with his dad and the forensic person on Friday. He has had a couple of nightmares and is stressing easily. Poor guy.


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> It was about a 90 minute drive from West Palm Beach Airport.  Orlando is just a little further.  I think Melbourne is the closest airport but there weren't any good flights.  West Palm Beach was a nice smaller airport.  Much less hectic than Orlando!
> 
> Amanda




Thank you Amanda. I'm really looking into this though my chances may be slim. How hard is Vero to get at 7 months? I've never even looked at the points. Darn, more research.  I'll look into West Palm Beach and Melbourne. SLC doesn't have the best flight options. We're a major hub for Delta but they're so expensive to fly.​


franandaj said:


> Yes, twice to Castaway Cay, but not two days in a row.  The one I am looking at stops there then goes to Key West and come back the next day.




What cruise are you looking at? Two stops in Castaway Cay sounds great! I haven't been but I've drooled over tons of pictures. I hope its as cool as I think it'll be.​




> After creating the page, and linking up the PayPal button, testing it by donating $1, I forgot to go back and make a real donation!    Just did!




 That's funny. I donated and have more on the way. ​


eandesmom said:


> Vero is lovely.  LOVELY.  But....to play devils advocate here, I'm not sure it's worth that much driving for beach time with just the 2 of you.  There are activities there and of course the pool and the beach but not nearly the level of WDW or the cruiseif it was closer than maybe but I dunno...that's a lot of car time to eat up on vacation and there are plenty of beaches far closer.  As a stopover to WDW it makes sense but I'd think you'd need to add more days to have it be worthwhile....you are looking at that triple stay scenario again....




Thank you. I'm trying to play how it will work in my head. It seems I'd have to add 4 days on to the trip to make it worth it. I need to get my thoughts on paper.​


> We loved Vero but I will say, Jeff and I loved it more than the kids did.  We have considered adding on there but don't want the dues unless we were really going to go every year.  And while that may happen at some point, it's at least a decade away.  If it was just a beach vacation and not comparing it to WDW or the cruise, or if it had been first, it would probably have been a bigger hit.




Are the dues high? The kids looked like they enjoyed it but I know what you're saying, it needed to be first. That makes sense. It seems like it would be a very mellow vacation.​


scottny said:


> I could live in Florida also.
> Nothing better than taking a boat at Disney.
> Hello to my home resort also.
> Oh the differences go so far beyond a grander lobby and bathroom. They are completely night and day.
> The walk is very easy from Kidani to Jambo.
> Well I wont go into it here my report will have enough things against Kidani. LOL.  That is what is great about there, everyone gets what they want.
> You did have a nice view.
> Look forward to more.




Thanks! But you don't like Kidani? Do tell.... It's not for everyone, I get that. People bash on SSR and I love it. To each his own.  I know a lot of people don't like that Kidani doesn't have a CS but it didn't bother us at all. When were in the villa, we cook/snack and when we're by the pool, we order room service and have it delivered to the pool (hint hint) or order from the pool bar.​


kaoden39 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> Allison is amazing. Seeing the website brings tears to my eyes. Thank you to you and Fran!
> 
> Princess in Oz, thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Jenny, thank you to you and Michael.
> 
> 
> We are okay. I am really tired. Tomorrow the dance with the contractors starts. I have appointments with two of them tomorrow. The recovery team is in the house today and the clean up is starting. Then the asbestos people come in. Loren went back in with his dad and the forensic person on Friday. He has had a couple of nightmares and is stressing easily. Poor guy.




I'm sorry Loren is having nightmares.  I;m glad the donation page is helping. Very glad. I've also shared the link with people who have asked. I saw you shared it and some of your friends shared it. 

How did the clean up go today? Are you rebuilding there?​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Thank you Amanda. I'm really looking into this though my chances may be slim. How hard is Vero to get at 7 months? I've never even looked at the points. Darn, more research.  I'll look into West Palm Beach and Melbourne. SLC doesn't have the best flight options. We're a major hub for Delta but they're so expensive to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cruise are you looking at? Two stops in Castaway Cay sounds great! I haven't been but I've drooled over tons of pictures. I hope its as cool as I think it'll be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny. I donated and have more on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to play how it will work in my head. It seems I'd have to add 4 days on to the trip to make it worth it. I need to get my thoughts on paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the dues high? The kids looked like they enjoyed it but I know what you're saying, it needed to be first. That makes sense. It seems like it would be a very mellow vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! But you don't like Kidani? Do tell.... It's not for everyone, I get that. People bash on SSR and I love it. To each his own.  I know a lot of people don't like that Kidani doesn't have a CS but it didn't bother us at all. When were in the villa, we cook/snack and when we're by the pool, we order room service and have it delivered to the pool (hint hint) or order from the pool bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Loren is having nightmares.  I;m glad the donation page is helping. Very glad. I've also shared the link with people who have asked. I saw you shared it and some of your friends shared it.
> 
> How did the clean up go today? Are you rebuilding there?​




He seems okay today. I appreciate you sharing the link, yes I did. 


I am not sure how the cleaning went today. I did have some requests for the crew though so I was hoping I would hear back. Kody has a shoe that was autographed by the musical group Family Force 5 and her stuffed Mickey that she always slept with. I know her room didn't burn so I am not sure why I didn't hear back.

Yes, they are. Tomorrow I start meeting with the contractors. This should be interesting.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Thank you Amanda. I'm really looking into this though my chances may be slim. How hard is Vero to get at 7 months? I've never even looked at the points. Darn, more research.  I'll look into West Palm Beach and Melbourne. SLC doesn't have the best flight options. We're a major hub for Delta but they're so expensive to fly.​



The points are high and you can get 7m but I'd be online right at 8am or calling at 9!

You won't be getting a kitchen though so studio or inn room isn't so bad.  I'd go for ocean view inn room if it was just 2 people.




rentayenta said:


> Are the dues high? The kids looked like they enjoyed it but I know what you're saying, it needed to be first. That makes sense. It seems like it would be a very mellow vacation.​



The dues are crazy high $7.11 this year.  I projected it out over the life of the contract and it was brutal.  We were looking at adding on (again) and Jeff was all hot on it....till I did that.  

I can't see buying cheap points now that would mostly be used elsewhere for the next 10 years and getting killed on dues.  Better to wait and buy resale in 10 years...if we really do end up thinking we want that 11m advantage to book beach cottages.  Which we think we might!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> What cruise are you looking at? Two stops in Castaway Cay sounds great! I haven't been but I've drooled over tons of pictures. I hope its as cool as I think it'll be.​



It's the one leaving October 1st 2014.  It's the only double dip cruise that fits our time frame.  The other one we like is the Vancouver repositioning cruise.  I'm also looking at using points which is totally unusual for me, but I'm not sure that we can rent out our WDW points to use them.  I suppose if we go through David's we could.

I suppose I should investigate that.  We could probably make some real money and even cover our dues, so we'd be staying free at that point.


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> The dues are crazy high $7.11 this year.  I projected it out over the life of the contract and it was brutal.  We were looking at adding on (again) and Jeff was all hot on it....till I did that.
> 
> I can't see buying cheap points now that would mostly be used elsewhere for the next 10 years and getting killed on dues.  Better to wait and buy resale in 10 years...if we really do end up thinking we want that 11m advantage to book beach cottages.  Which we think we might!



I've heard with the beach erosion, that the dues are really high to curtail that.  It's the highest of all resorts, even more than AK.


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> It's the one leaving October 1st 2014.  It's the only double dip cruise that fits our time frame.  The other one we like is the Vancouver repositioning cruise.  I'm also looking at using points which is totally unusual for me, but I'm not sure that we can rent out our WDW points to use them.  I suppose if we go through David's we could.
> 
> I suppose I should investigate that.  We could probably make some real money and even cover our dues, so we'd be staying free at that point.



You should do the 9/20 Southern out of Puerto Rico...all the cool kids are. 

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> I've heard with the beach erosion, that the dues are really high to curtail that.  It's the highest of all resorts, even more than AK.



that and hurricane risk/repair.  I will say the beach was FABULOUS.

I love AK but that's the same reason (that and higher price per points and with our age, don't necessarily need the longer contract) that we wouldn't add on there.  Thankfully it's still fairly easy to get in as long as you don't want concierge or value.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> You should do the 9/20 Southern out of Puerto Rico...all the cool kids are.
> 
> Jill in CO



Why yes, yes they are!


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> Why yes, yes they are!





Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> You should do the 9/20 Southern out of Puerto Rico...all the cool kids are.
> 
> Jill in CO



Our idea is to get in some short cruises that we could either "add on" to a WDW vacay so that we get up to Gold or Platinum.  I can't get Fran to understand that we can actually "take and enjoy" vacations.  Her parents beat it into her that she needs to work 24/7/365 and anyone who doesn't do that is a loser.  It doesn't help that 3 of our 11 apartments are in rehab and vacant right now.



eandesmom said:


> that and hurricane risk/repair.  I will say the beach was FABULOUS.
> 
> I love AK but that's the same reason (that and higher price per points and with our age, don't necessarily need the longer contract) that we wouldn't add on there.  Thankfully it's still fairly easy to get in as long as you don't want concierge or value.



Yeah, we've never had a problem getting in there so I don't need to add on.  I don't need to add on anywhere with how may points that I have!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> Our idea is to get in some short cruises that we could either "add on" to a WDW vacay so that we get up to Gold or Platinum.  I can't get Fran to understand that we can actually "take and enjoy" vacations.  Her parents beat it into her that she needs to work 24/7/365 and anyone who doesn't do that is a loser.  It doesn't help that 3 of our 11 apartments are in rehab and vacant right now.



Totally understand.  I just had a conversation with my coworker today trying to convince him its ok to take a vacation and recharge.  

I get the money thing too.  I cashed in some stock options and thought I could spend it to get my Mustang painted.  Just as I obligated myself to that, my tenant in my house in Kansas City decided that she was going month to month since she is getting relocated by her job soon.  So I spent this weekend working with a realtor to get my house on the market.  I'm praying that the house sells quickly...It's only been 5 years since I've lived in it...ready to get rid of the albatross!  I'm sure the money will work out....The big cruise isn't until late 2014.

Maybe you can convince Fran that longer cruises are actually cheaper on a per night basis. 

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> You should do the 9/20 Southern out of Puerto Rico...all the cool kids are.
> 
> Jill in CO




What, when, cool kids? I want in. This 9/20? Damn, I just bought DH tickets for Diana Krall on 9/24. It's it's Father's Day gift. 

Cynthia, you're on this one too?​


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> What, when, cool kids? I want in. This 9/20? Damn, I just bought DH tickets for Diana Krall on 9/24. It's it's Father's Day gift.
> 
> Cynthia, you're on this one too?​



Yep..we are both booked.  Leave the hubby at home...I booked 2 people in my room but I'm looking like I'm going solo.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> He seems okay today. I appreciate you sharing the link, yes I did.
> 
> 
> I am not sure how the cleaning went today. I did have some requests for the crew though so I was hoping I would hear back. Kody has a shoe that was autographed by the musical group Family Force 5 and her stuffed Mickey that she always slept with. I know her room didn't burn so I am not sure why I didn't hear back.
> 
> Yes, they are. Tomorrow I start meeting with the contractors. This should be interesting.




I hope they call you soon and that her Mickey and shoe are salvageable.​


eandesmom said:


> The points are high and you can get 7m but I'd be online right at 8am or calling at 9!
> 
> You won't be getting a kitchen though so studio or inn room isn't so bad.  I'd go for ocean view inn room if it was just 2 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dues are crazy high $7.11 this year.  I projected it out over the life of the contract and it was brutal.  We were looking at adding on (again) and Jeff was all hot on it....till I did that.
> 
> I can't see buying cheap points now that would mostly be used elsewhere for the next 10 years and getting killed on dues.  Better to wait and buy resale in 10 years...if we really do end up thinking we want that 11m advantage to book beach cottages.  Which we think we might!




Those dues are high.  The erosion reason makes sense though. I didn't realize AKV was the highest after Vero, is that due to the animals? 

Not trying to age us or anything but don't you love dreaming about retirement and when the kids are all off living their lives? I do.  ​


franandaj said:


> It's the one leaving October 1st 2014.  It's the only double dip cruise that fits our time frame.  The other one we like is the Vancouver repositioning cruise.  I'm also looking at using points which is totally unusual for me, but I'm not sure that we can rent out our WDW points to use them.  I suppose if we go through David's we could.



Where does it leave from? And where does it cruise to? I've read great things about David's.  He charges a lot so I'm thinking he keeps $3 of the $13 per point? I subscribe to his emails and I get them asking for people to sell him their points. There is a point rental shortage I guess.​


> I suppose I should investigate that.  We could probably make some real money and even cover our dues, so we'd be staying free at that point.




With your well known name and high post count I;m sure you could get more renting them on your own but with David's there risk and headache are gone for you.​


eandesmom said:


> Why yes, yes they are!




Holy Hannah, is it a girls' cruise. I mean, I know they allow men on but is this a DIS thing?​


jedijill said:


> Yep..we are both booked.  Leave the hubby at home...I booked 2 people in my room but I'm looking like I'm going solo.
> 
> Jill in CO




How fun! I'm so jealous. What's the itinerary and where are you leaving from?​


----------



## jedijill

Leaving from San Juan and visiting Antigua, St Lucia, Grenada, Barbados, and St Kitts!

Day 	Port 	Ashore 	Onboard
1 	San Juan, Puerto Rico 	 	7:00 p.m.
2 	At Sea 	 	
3 	St. John's, Antigua 	7:00 a.m. 	4:45 p.m.
4 	Castries, St. Lucia 	7:15 a.m. 	4:45 p.m.
5 	St. George's, Grenada 	7:00 a.m. 	4:45 p.m.
6 	Bridgetown, Barbados 	7:00 a.m. 	4:45 p.m.
7 	Basseterre, St. Kitts 	12:00 p.m. 	5:30 p.m.
8 	San Juan, Puerto Rico 	7:00 a.m. 	 

I'm so excited!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Leaving from San Juan and visiting Antigua, St Lucia, Grenada, Barbados, and St Kitts!
> 
> Day 	Port 	Ashore 	Onboard
> 1 	San Juan, Puerto Rico 	— 	7:00 p.m.
> 2 	At Sea 	— 	—
> 3 	St. John's, Antigua 	7:00 a.m. 	4:45 p.m.
> 4 	Castries, St. Lucia 	7:15 a.m. 	4:45 p.m.
> 5 	St. George's, Grenada 	7:00 a.m. 	4:45 p.m.
> 6 	Bridgetown, Barbados 	7:00 a.m. 	4:45 p.m.
> 7 	Basseterre, St. Kitts 	12:00 p.m. 	5:30 p.m.
> 8 	San Juan, Puerto Rico 	7:00 a.m. 	—
> 
> I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Jill in CO




Sounds incredible. Antigua looks amazing. And I've heard Barbados is unreal. I love tropical more than anything. I can see why you're excited. What a great trip!  Will you leave the ship everyday? Have you been to any of those ports? 
​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I hope they call you soon and that her Mickey and shoe are salvageable.
> 
> Those dues are high.  The erosion reason makes sense though. I didn't realize AKV was the highest after Vero, is that due to the animals?
> 
> Not trying to age us or anything but don't you love dreaming about retirement and when the kids are all off living their lives? I do.
> 
> Where does it leave from? And where does it cruise to? I've read great things about David's.  He charges a lot so I'm thinking he keeps $3 of the $13 per point? I subscribe to his emails and I get them asking for people to sell him their points. There is a point rental shortage I guess.
> 
> With your well known name and high post count I;m sure you could get more renting them on your own but with David's there risk and headache are gone for you.
> 
> Holy Hannah, is it a girls' cruise. I mean, I know they allow men on but is this a DIS thing?
> 
> How fun! I'm so jealous. What's the itinerary and where are you leaving from?



Lol! Jeff and I are booked, not leaving him at home. We are ditching all the kids though. You and Michael should do the same 

Jeff plans for retirement now, not aging us at all, just a reality, although he is convinced it's happening sooner than I think is realistic,


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Lol! Jeff and I are booked, not leaving him at home. We are ditching all the kids though. You and Michael should do the same
> 
> Jeff plans for retirement now, not aging us at all, just a reality, although he is convinced it's happening sooner than I think is realistic,



Hahaha!!! I was thinking there was this whole girls' trip planned and I got ditched.  Thats hilarious. So you booked the same cruise by chance? I love it. Pam and I are on the same cruise in January just by chance. 

Me and Michael should do the same. Or can do what Jill is doing. I still haven't convinced Michael to take the cruise plunge but I bet we'd all have a great kidless cruise. Something to think about for sure. 

Michael can technically retire from the FD in 2.5 years. He's ready to be done. He loves his job and its been a great career but 20 years is plenty with all of the trauma he sees. Our ultimate dream is to own a nice big sail boat and sail around and live on it. Having a small land address and fast car too. He's working his tail off to make it happen.​


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> It's the one leaving October 1st 2014.  It's the only double dip cruise that fits our time frame.  The other one we like is the Vancouver repositioning cruise.  I'm also looking at using points which is totally unusual for me, but I'm not sure that we can rent out our WDW points to use them.  I suppose if we go through David's we could.



We will be doing to Vancouver repositioning cruise in 5 weeks. I can't wait.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> We will be doing to Vancouver repositioning cruise in 5 weeks. I can't wait.
> 
> Corinna




Is a repositioning cruise where they move the ship to sail from a new port? Do you stop at ports and visit the cities? How exciting! ​


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I get the money thing too.  I cashed in some stock options and thought I could spend it to get my Mustang painted.
> Jill in CO



What year?  Fran is a Cougar collector.



rentayenta said:


> Where does it leave from? And where does it cruise to? I've read great things about David's.  He charges a lot so I'm thinking he keeps $3 of the $13 per point? I subscribe to his emails and I get them asking for people to sell him their points. There is a point rental shortage I guess.
> 
> 
> With your well known name and high post count I;m sure you could get more renting them on your own but with David's there risk and headache are gone for you.​



I leaves from Port Canaveral.  Day 2 at CC, Day 3 at Sea, Day 4 at Key West, Day 5 at CC and back to PC.

When I rent to folks I only charge $10 per point.  So far I only have 30 points from my 2012 UY left.  They are banked into 2013 and I have until August to use them.  Probably for a night at the GCH on short notice, or the DLH.

My 2013 points are the ones I'm fretting about I still have 2/3 the allotment left and nowhere to spend them yet!


----------



## jedijill

franandaj said:


> What year?  Fran is a Cougar collector.



Ok, first read this on my phone and all I saw was "Fran is a Cougar collector" and my mind went in the wrong direction.  

I have a 1966 Mustang convertible.  I've finally got the restoration up to the body/paint stage.  

Jill in CO


----------



## kaoden39

Sigh I used to have a 1965 Mustang. It died a fiery death. 


Hi all! Scotty made me feel better today by telling me that I needed to look forward to a Disneyland trip in fall of 2014. It's a ways off but it made me smile.


----------



## jedijill

kaoden39 said:


> Sigh I used to have a 1965 Mustang. It died a fiery death.
> 
> 
> Hi all! Scotty made me feel better today by telling me that I needed to look forward to a Disneyland trip in fall of 2014. It's a ways off but it made me smile.



I'm so sorry....I didn't want to say anything before about the car when you've lost so much else that's more important.

I'm so glad you have something fun to plan for!



Jill in CO


----------



## kaoden39

jedijill said:


> I'm so sorry....I didn't want to say anything before about the car when you've lost so much else that's more important.
> 
> I'm so glad you have something fun to plan for!
> 
> 
> 
> Jill in CO




Thank you Jill. I think the big thing with the car is that I remember the day my dad drove it off the lot. I learned to drive in that car. I cruised in that car. It was a rite of passage for me. To see it like it is breaks my heart. Especially knowing that I have to find someone willing to take it. 


I am glad to have a trip to plan. We are going to have a blow out trip. 


I started meeting with the contractors today. I feel like I am on a prom date and they are trying to seduce me. All these stories they are telling me. Tempting me with granite or marble counters. Recessed lighting. All the fun stuff. Silly boys, I don't buy flattery.


----------



## jedijill

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you Jill. I think the big thing with the car is that I remember the day my dad drove it off the lot. I learned to drive in that car. I cruised in that car. It was a rite of passage for me. To see it like it is breaks my heart. Especially knowing that I have to find someone willing to take it.



That's even more heartbreaking.   Is it salvageable at all?  Even bigger 

Jill in CO


----------



## kaoden39

jedijill said:


> That's even more heartbreaking.   Is it salvageable at all?  Even bigger
> 
> Jill in CO







This is it.


----------



## jedijill

kaoden39 said:


> This is it.



Absolutely heartbreaking...so sorry. 

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Hahaha!!! I was thinking there was this whole girls' trip planned and I got ditched.  Thats hilarious. So you booked the same cruise by chance? I love it. Pam and I are on the same cruise in January just by chance.​




Well....Jill was on it first.  Originally we were booked on the Med and then I got financially responsible are rebooked the 9/28 S. Carribbean.  then I started doing my homework around what was more likely versus less to be a conflict with homecoming and moved it to the 9/20 and voila!  We are on the same cruise It will be an early anniversary cruise.



rentayenta said:


> Me and Michael should do the same. Or can do what Jill is doing. I still haven't convinced Michael to take the cruise plunge but I bet we'd all have a great kidless cruise. Something to think about for sure.



You should!  Do it do it do it!



rentayenta said:


> Michael can technically retire from the FD in 2.5 years. He's ready to be done. He loves his job and its been a great career but 20 years is plenty with all of the trauma he sees. Our ultimate dream is to own a nice big sail boat and sail around and live on it. Having a small land address and fast car too. He's working his tail off to make it happen.



Not all that different from Jeff's dream, which is to move somewhere warm we can easily fly the seaplane in and out of and just bop around lake to lake, small island to small island...  He's still got 8 years before "early" retirement and frankly we've got 10 before kids are really out of college if they are even on time so....he's saying 10 years and my money is on 12-15.  



jedijill said:


> Ok, first read this on my phone and all I saw was "Fran is a Cougar collector" and my mind went in the wrong direction.





that is hysterical!



kaoden39 said:


> Sigh I used to have a 1965 Mustang. It died a fiery death.
> 
> 
> Hi all! Scotty made me feel better today by telling me that I needed to look forward to a Disneyland trip in fall of 2014. It's a ways off but it made me smile.



Oh Michelle, that is heartbreaking.

You do need to look forward to a fall trip, planning will make you smile and when the contractors annoy you...ask them if they can replicate a light fixture in Morrocco, tile from Mexico, or a something equally as silly.


----------



## dolphingirl47

rentayenta said:


> Is a repositioning cruise where they move the ship to sail from a new port? Do you stop at ports and visit the cities? How exciting! ​



Yes, our cruise goes from Los Angeles to Vancouver and we have an overnight stop at San Francisco and a day in Victoria on the way. The first day in San Francisco we will do the Napa Wine Train and the second day I will go to the Disney Family Museum and DH has booked an excursion to cycle across the Golden Gate Bridge.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Ok, first read this on my phone and all I saw was "Fran is a Cougar collector" and my mind went in the wrong direction.
> 
> I have a 1966 Mustang convertible.  I've finally got the restoration up to the body/paint stage.
> 
> Jill in CO





eandesmom said:


> that is hysterical!



Well I really thought this out, first I was going to say "Cougar Lover", then "Cougar Aficionado", but I suppose I should have just used the word "Mercury" in front of it.  Besides why would she be interested in older women who prey on young boys!  



Jill, That's really cool you have gotten the car to that stage.  All of our cars have come to us in pretty good condition so they only need minor repairs.  We have our first one that requires paint and exterior work.  It also has some rust that needs to be addressed.

Michele, I was wondering if there was any hope for your poor Mustang.  I noticed that one right off, and what a classic it was.  The fact that it has such sentimental value too makes it even more heartbreaking.


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> This is it.



So sorry, Michele.


----------



## kaoden39

jedijill said:


> Absolutely heartbreaking...so sorry.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thank you. 



eandesmom said:


> Well....Jill was on it first.  Originally we were booked on the Med and then I got financially responsible are rebooked the 9/28 S. Carribbean.  then I started doing my homework around what was more likely versus less to be a conflict with homecoming and moved it to the 9/20 and voila!  We are on the same cruise It will be an early anniversary cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> You should!  Do it do it do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Not all that different from Jeff's dream, which is to move somewhere warm we can easily fly the seaplane in and out of and just bop around lake to lake, small island to small island...  He's still got 8 years before "early" retirement and frankly we've got 10 before kids are really out of college if they are even on time so....he's saying 10 years and my money is on 12-15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is hysterical!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Michelle, that is heartbreaking.
> 
> You do need to look forward to a fall trip, planning will make you smile and when the contractors annoy you...ask them if they can replicate a light fixture in Morrocco, tile from Mexico, or a something equally as silly.




Thank you. I love the idea. I have some pictures of some great Disney light fixtures......



franandaj said:


> Well I really thought this out, first I was going to say "Cougar Lover", then "Cougar Aficionado", but I suppose I should have just used the word "Mercury" in front of it.  Besides why would she be interested in older women who prey on young boys!
> 
> 
> 
> Jill, That's really cool you have gotten the car to that stage.  All of our cars have come to us in pretty good condition so they only need minor repairs.  We have our first one that requires paint and exterior work.  It also has some rust that needs to be addressed.
> 
> Michele, I was wondering if there was any hope for your poor Mustang.  I noticed that one right off, and what a classic it was.  The fact that it has such sentimental value too makes it even more heartbreaking.




Her name is Shasta. My dad named her that because as he put it, "She has to have gas, she has to have oil....." So many great miles and memories with her. I will always have the great memories of riding in the back seat and drinking RC Cola from a glass bottle listening to and singing along with the Rolling Stones with my dad. "Hey, hey, hee hee get off of my cloud..." Great memories.



PrincessInOz said:


> So sorry, Michele.



Thank you.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> What year?  Fran is a Cougar collector.




Like the roast, this is fantastic!   ​



> I leaves from Port Canaveral.  Day 2 at CC, Day 3 at Sea, Day 4 at Key West, Day 5 at CC and back to PC.




That sounds lovely. I hear Key West is very cool. And full of key lime pie. ​


> When I rent to folks I only charge $10 per point.  So far I only have 30 points from my 2012 UY left.  They are banked into 2013 and I have until August to use them.  Probably for a night at the GCH on short notice, or the DLH.




$10 is a good deal.  Your renters are lucky.​


> My 2013 points are the ones I'm fretting about I still have 2/3 the allotment left and nowhere to spend them yet!




Im having a hard time sympathizing or empathizing.   What resort?​



kaoden39 said:


> Sigh I used to have a 1965 Mustang. It died a fiery death.
> 
> 
> Hi all! Scotty made me feel better today by telling me that I needed to look forward to a Disneyland trip in fall of 2014. It's a ways off but it made me smile.





Now that's great news!  I'm so happy for you. It's not far away and gives you something wonderful to look forward to.​


kaoden39 said:


> I am glad to have a trip to plan. We are going to have a blow out trip.
> 
> 
> I started meeting with the contractors today. I feel like I am on a prom date and they are trying to seduce me. All these stories they are telling me. Tempting me with granite or marble counters. Recessed lighting. All the fun stuff. Silly boys, I don't buy flattery.




A blow out trip is exactly what you all need! 


Contractors?  Are you rebuilding on the same lot? I'm glad insurance is stepping up. ​


kaoden39 said:


> This is it.




I am so very sorry.  ​


eandesmom said:


> Well....Jill was on it first.  Originally we were booked on the Med and then I got financially responsible are rebooked the 9/28 S. Carribbean.  then I started doing my homework around what was more likely versus less to be a conflict with homecoming and moved it to the 9/20 and voila!  We are on the same cruise It will be an early anniversary cruise.




Financially responsible? Do tell. I've heard the words but don't grasp the meaning.  Love that's its for your anniversary too. And NO kids.  Great way to celebrate.​




> You should!  Do it do it do it!




I should! I was planning on rebooking Gabby's graduation cruise but I should book that one. September is a difficult time to leave the kids and one of the reasons Europe got put on hold for our big 20th this year. September costs significantly less than August.​




> Not all that different from Jeff's dream, which is to move somewhere warm we can easily fly the seaplane in and out of and just bop around lake to lake, small island to small island...  He's still got 8 years before "early" retirement and frankly we've got 10 before kids are really out of college if they are even on time so....he's saying 10 years and my money is on 12-15.




Love his dream, sounds wonderful. We've got at least 10 years however I'm not opposed to student loans. I had them, paid them, and survived. So will they. I'm not saying we won't help them but were not waiting around Utah for everyone to finish college.  They're all planning on leaving here anyway so there's no point in us sticking around here. Now 2.5 years is when he can retire from the FD, not retire from working all together. That's the reason we've joined with his buddy in the business.​



> You do need to look forward to a fall trip, planning will make you smile and when the contractors annoy you...ask them if they can replicate a light fixture in Morrocco, tile from Mexico, or a something equally as silly.





  Great idea Cynthia, that's hilarious!​



dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, our cruise goes from Los Angeles to Vancouver and we have an overnight stop at San Francisco and a day in Victoria on the way. The first day in San Francisco we will do the Napa Wine Train and the second day I will go to the Disney Family Museum and DH has booked an excursion to cycle across the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> Corinna



That sounds wonderful. Your excursions sound good too. I have a friend who lives rot near the Disney Family museum. He goes often. One day I'll get there. I've heard Vancouver is the most beautiful city. DH went with his folks when he was 16. He could kick himself now for being a snotty teen and not enjoying like he should of but remembers it being beautiful.​


----------



## kaoden39

Yes, we are. I am glad to rebuild the house we love it. It is going to be brought up to all the new bells and whistles. Recessed lighting in my kitchen. All sorts of good stuff. The latest contractor is a huge Disney fan. We sat and spent at least 20 minutes talking about the parks. Sigh.


----------



## MEK

Been in HHI so I'm just catching up.

Cute pictures of Chloe in her dance competition.

Love your Kidani pics.  I just love the 2BR villas - they are absolutely fabulous!  Staying in a 2BR at Jambo house in October and I can't wait!

Great animal pics.  That zebra is too cool.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Yes, we are. I am glad to rebuild the house we love it. It is going to be brought up to all the new bells and whistles. Recessed lighting in my kitchen. All sorts of good stuff. The latest contractor is a huge Disney fan. We sat and spent at least 20 minutes talking about the parks. Sigh.



I can only imagine how painful this is and will be but I'm glad there are some bright spots. And having a rapport with the contractor will save oodles of headache. ​



MEK said:


> Been in HHI so I'm just catching up.
> 
> Cute pictures of Chloe in her dance competition.
> 
> Love your Kidani pics.  I just love the 2BR villas - they are absolutely fabulous!  Staying in a 2BR at Jambo house in October and I can't wait!
> 
> Great animal pics.  That zebra is too cool.




Thanks, Chloe had a blast. We've got another comp this weekend. She's very nervous. She came in last in her group and has been working ha this week. I'm so proud of her for even doing a solo. I'd never be able to handle it. She's a winner to me no matter what. 

Tell me about HHI.  It looks fun! 

Kidani is one of my favorites. Are you going back for F&W? I love Jambo too. AKV is just so cool in general, you can't go wrong. 

The animals are fascinating to me. I know they're *planted* but its still so neat to me. I really feel like I'm in another world.​


----------



## scottny

I just updated the Kidani review on my post but basically the whole feel. Also a few things that happened. We just spoke to them this morning about our stay. I love SSR. Grand Stand is our favorite.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I can only imagine how painful this is and will be but I'm glad there are some bright spots. And having a rapport with the contractor will save oodles of headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chloe had a blast. We've got another comp this weekend. She's very nervous. She came in last in her group and has been working ha this week. I'm so proud of her for even doing a solo. I'd never be able to handle it. She's a winner to me no matter what.
> 
> Tell me about HHI.  It looks fun!
> 
> Kidani is one of my favorites. Are you going back for F&W? I love Jambo too. AKV is just so cool in general, you can't go wrong.
> 
> The animals are fascinating to me. I know they're *planted* but its still so neat to me. I really feel like I'm in another world.​



It is. When asked one contractor said he could not make one of the bathrooms and bedrooms wheelchair accessible without a lot of money. I know that is not quite true. I am leaning towards a couple of the contractors. But we shall see.


----------



## pooh'smate

kaoden39- I am sorry about the loss of your house. My prayers are with you.

franandaj- I might want to rent some points for next May or Nov (in 2014) if you have any available 

Jenny sorry I am behind again I am trying to finish up school for Lexi but we are taking the day off today so I am catching up. I am off to catch up on your cruise ptr and your one day tr.


----------



## rentayenta

scottny said:


> I just updated the Kidani review on my post but basically the whole feel. Also a few things that happened. We just spoke to them this morning about our stay. I love SSR. Grand Stand is our favorite.




I just read it.  Im sorry you had such a poor experience at Kidani. I'd be so pissed if they just threw the bedding like that. No bueno.i wouldn't like it either. I love SSR too. We've only stayed at the THV and explored the Springs pool but our next trip will include a spilt stay with part being at SSR. I have no idea when it will be though. I hate not having a WDW trip in the works.​



kaoden39 said:


> It is. When asked one contractor said he could not make one of the bathrooms and bedrooms wheelchair accessible without a lot of money. I know that is not quite true. I am leaning towards a couple of the contractors. But we shall see.





Good luck deciding.  Please post pics as the process goes on. I saw the Ears on FB that Scotty found. They made me smile. Hope you're all getting a little more rest and peace.​


pooh'smate said:


> kaoden39- I am sorry about the loss of your house. My prayers are with you.
> 
> franandaj- I might want to rent some points for next May or Nov (in 2014) if you have any available
> 
> Jenny sorry I am behind again I am trying to finish up school for Lexi but we are taking the day off today so I am catching up. I am off to catch up on your cruise ptr and your one day tr.



Is your school year over? That'd be a huge perk of homeschooling I'm guessing? 

Don't worry about being behind. You know where to find me. Page one has a ToC if that makes it easier to find updates between the chatter. 

How's your October planning coming? ​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Tell me about HHI.  It looks fun!​



It's so awesome.  I just absolutely love the island.  All the live oak trees covered with Spanish moss.  I love the Disney resort.  I think it's most like VWL with a heavy fishing theme.  the 2BRs are huge.  It has that Disney theme without being in a park.  The beach house is about 1.5 miles from the resort.  It's really hard to get real estate on HHI so Disney took what they could get and had to put the resort on the Broad Creek and build a beach house on the beach side.  there are shuttles that run back and forth.  The beach house is adorable, the pool is heated and perfect, there is counter service there, and the beach is so flat you can ride a bike for miles.  

There are so many amazing restaurants right in HHI and there are restaurants within walking distance.

The resort has a ton of activities - kayaking, dolphin cruise, marsh walk, beach walk, bird walk, and the usual community hall type activities.  They also added a nightly movie.  

HHI is close to Savannah and about 1.5 - 2 hours to Charleston.  there are also a bunch of cute "low country" towns nearly by like Bluffton and Beaufort.  

This was my second trip there and I can't wait to go back.  I will definitely do some type of TR so I'll let you know.  Cynthia and I are trying to finish up our October one.  In fact, you are featured in her last update.  Cute picture of the two of you, I might add.  



rentayenta said:


> Kidani is one of my favorites. Are you going back for F&W? I love Jambo too. AKV is just so cool in general, you can't go wrong.
> 
> The animals are fascinating to me. I know they're *planted* but its still so neat to me. I really feel like I'm in another world.​



Yes - We are going 10/24-27 and staying at VWL, Dream cruise from 10/27 - 10/31, then AKL from 10/31 - 11/2.  Our friends are cruising with us and coming back to Disney for the second half of the trip.  Can't wait.

I agree - I don't care if the animals are planted or not, they are awesome and the whole resort is themed perfectly.


----------



## jedijill

MEK said:


> It's so awesome.  I just absolutely love the island.  All the live oak trees covered with Spanish moss.  I love the Disney resort.  I think it's most like VWL with a heavy fishing theme.  the 2BRs are huge.  It has that Disney theme without being in a park.  The beach house is about 1.5 miles from the resort.  It's really hard to get real estate on HHI so Disney took what they could get and had to put the resort on the Broad Creek and build a beach house on the beach side.  there are shuttles that run back and forth.  The beach house is adorable, the pool is heated and perfect, there is counter service there, and the beach is so flat you can ride a bike for miles.
> 
> There are so many amazing restaurants right in HHI and there are restaurants within walking distance.
> 
> The resort has a ton of activities - kayaking, dolphin cruise, marsh walk, beach walk, bird walk, and the usual community hall type activities.  They also added a nightly movie.
> 
> HHI is close to Savannah and about 1.5 - 2 hours to Charleston.  there are also a bunch of cute "low country" towns nearly by like Bluffton and Beaufort.
> 
> This was my second trip there and I can't wait to go back.  I will definitely do some type of TR so I'll let you know.  Cynthia and I are trying to finish up our October one.  In fact, you are featured in her last update.  Cute picture of the two of you, I might add.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - We are going 10/24-27 and staying at VWL, Dream cruise from 10/27 - 10/31, then AKL from 10/31 - 11/2.  Our friends are cruising with us and coming back to Disney for the second half of the trip.  Can't wait.
> 
> I agree - I don't care if the animals are planted or not, they are awesome and the whole resort is themed perfectly.



I am JUST missing you on the Dream!!!!  I'm on the 10/20 Dream.

Jill in CO


----------



## MEK

jedijill said:


> I am JUST missing you on the Dream!!!!  I'm on the 10/20 Dream.
> 
> Jill in CO



What? really?  We sort of went back and forth as to which one to sail, but settled on the 27th because Denny's B-day is the 31st and he really wanted a b-day trip.  Bummer.  

Sorry for the hijack Jenny!


----------



## jedijill

MEK said:


> What? really?  We sort of went back and forth as to which one to sail, but settled on the 27th because Denny's B-day is the 31st and he really wanted a b-day trip.  Bummer.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Jenny!



My 40th birthday is the 25th so I was trying for one that was closer. Must eat at Remy! 

Back to your regularly scheduled report. 

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> It's so awesome.  I just absolutely love the island.  All the live oak trees covered with Spanish moss.  I love the Disney resort.  I think it's most like VWL with a heavy fishing theme.  the 2BRs are huge.  It has that Disney theme without being in a park.  The beach house is about 1.5 miles from the resort.  It's really hard to get real estate on HHI so Disney took what they could get and had to put the resort on the Broad Creek and build a beach house on the beach side.  there are shuttles that run back and forth.  The beach house is adorable, the pool is heated and perfect, there is counter service there, and the beach is so flat you can ride a bike for miles.




It sounds amazing and the perfect non Disney Disneyish trip. All the Disney touches on a beach.  I must visit there one day. I have read great things about the Carolinas. I'd love to visit one day. Do you have photos posted?​


> There are so many amazing restaurants right in HHI and there are restaurants within walking distance.
> 
> The resort has a ton of activities - kayaking, dolphin cruise, marsh walk, beach walk, bird walk, and the usual community hall type activities.  They also added a nightly movie.



Sounds awesome! Did you do many of the activities?​


> HHI is close to Savannah and about 1.5 - 2 hours to Charleston.  there are also a bunch of cute "low country" towns nearly by like Bluffton and Beaufort.
> 
> This was my second trip there and I can't wait to go back.  I will definitely do some type of TR so I'll let you know.  Cynthia and I are trying to finish up our October one.  In fact, you are featured in her last update.  Cute picture of the two of you, I might add.



 Please do a trip report, I'd love to read more about it. Please post a link here when you do. 

 I just saw our photo. I am short and need a better bra.  Not the most flattering of me but it sure was fun to meet up again. I liked her right away as did my family. One of these days I'll have to crash one of your girls' trips. I don't snore and can add points to the mix. ​




> Yes - We are going 10/24-27 and staying at VWL, Dream cruise from 10/27 - 10/31, then AKL from 10/31 - 11/2.  Our friends are cruising with us and coming back to Disney for the second half of the trip.  Can't wait.



WDW before _and_ after the cruise?  Do you have APs? Very very cool. I cannot wait to read all about that. What a great trip; nice and long.​


> I agree - I don't care if the animals are planted or not, they are awesome and the whole resort is themed perfectly.




I totally agree and it doesn't feel zoo like to me either. They don;t seem sad and caged up at all. I'm guessing they're treated well.​


MEK said:


> What? really?  We sort of went back and forth as to which one to sail, but settled on the 27th because Denny's B-day is the 31st and he really wanted a b-day trip.  Bummer.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Jenny!



No worries, hijack away.  I like the chatter and people being friends, getting to know each other. Its what makes this place great.​


jedijill said:


> My 40th birthday is the 25th so I was trying for one that was closer. Must eat at Remy!
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled report.
> 
> Jill in CO




You must eat at Remy and you must post photos after! I have to live through you ladies until I get to cruise with DH.​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> It sounds amazing and the perfect non Disney Disneyish trip. All the Disney touches on a beach.  I must visit there one day. I have read great things about the Carolinas. I'd love to visit one day. Do you have photos posted?​



Not yet.  But I will post a few and do a regular trip report.  I have most of them edited.  

The Carolinas are lovely and fall 2011 was my first trip there.  I immediately fell in love.  I could seriously retire to SC.  I just love it there.  




rentayenta said:


> Sounds awesome! Did you do many of the activities?​



I only did one activity because my DH ended up in the hospital and that sort of put me out of commission for a few days.  I did the beach walk which was great.  Last time I did the kayak trip (which I had wanted to do this time but had to cancel) and it was awesome.  The bird walk was also very educational. We also toured Bluffton, Beautfort (think Forrest Gump), and Savannah.  And - and we made a quick stop in Tybee Island. 

Between the two pools and the two different locations its easy to laze away the whole day.  



rentayenta said:


> Please do a trip report, I'd love to read more about it. Please post a link here when you do.​




I definitely will.  I'm not good at doing double TRs so I'll probably wait until Cynthia and I finish our current one.  



rentayenta said:


> I just saw our photo. I am short and need a better bra.  Not the most flattering of me but it sure was fun to meet up again. I liked her right away as did my family. One of these days I'll have to crash one of your girls' trips. I don't snore and can add points to the mix.



Stop - that picture is adorable!

I actually was bummed I didn't stay to meet your family our second night there, but I was SO tired that night.  Literally passing out.  

And - Definitely on the girl's trip.  I'm sure we would all get along great and we tentatively have one planned for May 2014.  That's plenty of time to plan.    Think about it.  I'm sure I speak for Cynthia when I say it would be a ton of fun.  



rentayenta said:


> WDW before _and_ after the cruise?  Do you have APs? Very very cool. I cannot wait to read all about that. What a great trip; nice and long.​



Yes - Ever since I joined DVC I've had an AP.  I try to get two or three trips out of one AP then I don't renew until I'm ready to go again.  I actually bought those DVC PAP's on my last trip and the plan was to activate them in June followed by an October trip and then the May trip.  

Sometimes I buy my ticket at AAA (cause I have their credit card rebates) and then I just upgrade to an AP when I arrive.  


Oh - and definitely on Remy!


----------



## MEK

jedijill said:


> My 40th birthday is the 25th so I was trying for one that was closer. Must eat at Remy!
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled report.
> 
> Jill in CO



Well, I'll make sure I have a birthday drink for you during F&W since I'll be there on the 25th.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I just saw our photo. I am short and need a better bra.  Not the most flattering of me but it sure was fun to meet up again. I liked her right away as did my family. One of these days I'll have to crash one of your girls' trips. I don't snore and can add points to the mix.



Crash away! I know we'd have a blast with you along and please...not a good picture of me either lol! But it's proof!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Not yet.  But I will post a few and do a regular trip report.  I have most of them edited.
> 
> The Carolinas are lovely and fall 2011 was my first trip there.  I immediately fell in love.  I could seriously retire to SC.  I just love it there.




I've read so many great things about the Carolina's and have a friend who's moving there now actually. Not sure what part but its such an exciting journey. Can't wait to see the pics.​





> I only did one activity because my DH ended up in the hospital and that sort of put me out of commission for a few days.  I did the beach walk which was great.  Last time I did the kayak trip (which I had wanted to do this time but had to cancel) and it was awesome.  The bird walk was also very educational. We also toured Bluffton, Beautfort (think Forrest Gump), and Savannah.  And - and we made a quick stop in Tybee Island.




 He did? Is okay? I'm so sorry. I hope he's well on the path to healing.​




> Between the two pools and the two different locations its easy to laze away the whole day.




That sounds heavenly. I love lazy vacations.​




> I definitely will.  I'm not good at doing double TRs so I'll probably wait until Cynthia and I finish our current one.




You're smarter than I am. I have 3 going right now. The Disneyland one will be short though. And I'm subscribed to too many. I'm loving yours and Cynthia's. I'm trying to catch up. Plus there's about 5 others that I'm faithful too. ​




> Stop - that picture is adorable!
> 
> I actually was bummed I didn't stay to meet your family our second night there, but I was SO tired that night.  Literally passing out.




It would have been fun and there's only next time. ​


> And - Definitely on the girl's trip.  I'm sure we would all get along great and we tentatively have one planned for May 2014.  That's plenty of time to plan.    Think about it.  I'm sure I speak for Cynthia when I say it would be a ton of fun.



May huh? Hmmm......sounds like that would be a great Mother's Day gift from my family. Any details yet?​




> Yes - Ever since I joined DVC I've had an AP.  I try to get two or three trips out of one AP then I don't renew until I'm ready to go again.  I actually bought those DVC PAP's on my last trip and the plan was to activate them in June followed by an October trip and then the May trip.




Very wise. WDW APs are unfortunately unrealistic for me but Disneyland ones could be in our future. Do you fly to WDW or drive? I'm jealous of my east coast friends though Cynthia is further than I am and goes all of the time. I'm doing something wrong.  How long have you owned DVC? What are your home resort(s)?​




eandesmom said:


> Crash away! I know we'd have a blast with you along and please...not a good picture of me either lol! But it's proof!




You look great.  It was fun meeting up for the second time. I like that you showed Joshua's necklace too. He still wears it. That's Disney's best kept secret. 

I'd love to tag along on your trip. Keep me posted on the details. ​


----------



## kaoden39

Hello friends!

I started posting to a blog.  If anyone is interested that is the link.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> May huh? Hmmm......sounds like that would be a great Mother's Day gift from my family. Any details yet?​



Mine doesn't even know I'm going, well not specifically, Jeff assumes I have something planned and doesn't need the details till it gets closer and more "real".  LOL!  perfect Mothers Day gift.



rentayenta said:


> Very wise. WDW APs are unfortunately unrealistic for me but Disneyland ones could be in our future. Do you fly to WDW or drive? I'm jealous of my east coast friends though Cynthia is further than I am and goes all of the time. I'm doing something wrong.  How long have you owned DVC? What are your home resort(s)?​



It must look like I go more than I do   I average 1x a year I guess but honestly it is usually pretty big gaps.  August of 2010, May 2011, August 2012, Oct 2012 and then next isn't till dec 2013....it's not that often compared to so many I think.

Of course we do toss in a cruise and Aulani into that mix.  BUT I haven't been to DLR since 2010 and that was only DCA.  I haven't actually been to DL proper since....2001!  Wierd huh.





rentayenta said:


> You look great.  It was fun meeting up for the second time. I like that you showed Joshua's necklace too. He still wears it. That's Disney's best kept secret.
> 
> I'd love to tag along on your trip. Keep me posted on the details. ​



I wasn't sure if it was a necklace or a bracelet, it was so cool!  We will keep you posted on the details for sure.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I started posting to a blog.  If anyone is interested that is the link.




 I'll go check it out. I love a good journal, very cathartic.  How's everyone dong?​



eandesmom said:


> Mine doesn't even know I'm going, well not specifically, Jeff assumes I have something planned and doesn't need the details till it gets closer and more "real".  LOL!  perfect Mothers Day gift.




 Jeff doesn't know yet? I like you more. Okay, I'm going to play it the same way. It's hard to say where Michael will be at any given moment but I'm going to try. I'd love a girls' WDW trip. May is F&W too. I guess it's too soon to have details. ​




> It must look like I go more than I do   I average 1x a year I guess but honestly it is usually pretty big gaps.  August of 2010, May 2011, August 2012, Oct 2012 and then next isn't till dec 2013....it's not that often compared to so many I think.
> 
> Of course we do toss in a cruise and Aulani into that mix.  BUT I haven't been to DLR since 2010 and that was only DCA.  I haven't actually been to DL proper since....2001!  Wierd huh.




Just a cruise or two and Aulani.  You do Disney a lot. It's a good a lot but you have nice big trips and during great times of the year. Aulani is so close, you must be SO excited. Have you booked any day trips?​




> I wasn't sure if it was a necklace or a bracelet, it was so cool!  We will keep you posted on the details for sure.




It was a necklace and he loves it. He proudly displays it with his Vinylmation. He's got a Disney shelf in his room. Have I mentioned how much I love him? ​


----------



## kaoden39

Hi,

We're okay. I am tired but a little more rested than I was. I took today to not answer the phone and not go anywhere. This is the first day since the fire that I have not run one sort of errand or another. I needed it, my ankles were swollen. Now I am more back to normal. I miss my home, I miss my pillows.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're okay. I am tired but a little more rested than I was. I took today to not answer the phone and not go anywhere. This is the first day since the fire that I have not run one sort of errand or another. I needed it, my ankles were swollen. Now I am more back to normal. I miss my home, I miss my pillows.




I'm glad you got even a small chance to relax today. I can't imagine the emotional toll this takes.  You need to take care of you.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I started posting to a blog.  If anyone is interested that is the link.


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> Is your school year over? That'd be a huge perk of homeschooling I'm guessing?
> 
> Don't worry about being behind. You know where to find me. Page one has a ToC if that makes it easier to find updates between the chatter.
> 
> How's your October planning coming? ​



We are on track to end in the middle of May. I like to read the chatter so I don't mind. We bumped our trip to May (2014) for our 15th anniversary. We had a ton of unexpected car and misc. expenses come up plus we are waiting to hear if we are going to have to move for Jon's job. They may be transferring him and we have to pay for the move up front and then they reimburse us. We won't find that out until the end of August.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi all,

I am better today. It is amazing how helpful the blog has been. I managed the first good night sleep I have had since the fire. I woke up ready to face the world. Only the world doesn't seem ready to face me.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Jeff doesn't know yet? I like you more. Okay, I'm going to play it the same way. It's hard to say where Michael will be at any given moment but I'm going to try. I'd love a girls' WDW trip. May is F&W too. I guess it's too soon to have details. ​



Yes the tentative plan is for flower and garden, May 12th ish or so as I need to plan it for after State Cup soccer.  Jeff assumes somehting is planned on about an 18m schedule and isn't really interested in the details until it gets closer   Even then he will forget until a month or so out.




rentayenta said:


> Just a cruise or two and Aulani.  You do Disney a lot. It's a good a lot but you have nice big trips and during great times of the year. Aulani is so close, you must be SO excited. Have you booked any day trips?​



Well, one of the cruises was part of a WDW trip so...we are zaveraging something Disney about 1x a year but do other stuff too lol!  I imagine with DLR you are averaging about the same.  Compared to some folks around here though, it's nothing!

No day trips for Aulani booked and I don't expect we will.  Right now I've got 2 dinner reservations and a spa appointment, that's it.  We may make one more ressie, we may not and just play it by ear once there. We will hit the North Shore one day, and hike at least one day, possibly 2 but that may well be it other than dinner at my cousins one night.  We've both done much of the more touristy things before and plan/hope to just really enjoy the resort.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> We are on track to end in the middle of May. I like to read the chatter so I don't mind. We bumped our trip to May (2014) for our 15th anniversary. We had a ton of unexpected car and misc. expenses come up plus we are waiting to hear if we are going to have to move for Jon's job. They may be transferring him and we have to pay for the move up front and then they reimburse us. We won't find that out until the end of August.




Where would you move to? Is the transfer a good thing? 

May is lovely for WDW.  The weather is perfect. And you'll be there during the F&G Festival which Lexi will love. So may great topiaries and such. Bambi was my favorite, they're amazing. 

I'm sorry about the unexpected expenses. They always seem to happen at the same time. ​




kaoden39 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am better today. It is amazing how helpful the blog has been. I managed the first good night sleep I have had since the fire. I woke up ready to face the world. Only the world doesn't seem ready to face me.





Glad the blog is helping. Getting things on paper sometimes helps us sort out our feelings instead of everything just flying randomly around. And a good nights sleep will do wonders. ​


eandesmom said:


> Yes the tentative plan is for flower and garden, May 12th ish or so as I need to plan it for after State Cup soccer.  Jeff assumes somehting is planned on about an 18m schedule and isn't really interested in the details until it gets closer   Even then he will forget until a month or so out.




They always forget until it gets closer. Michael agreed because its so far out. I won't say anything again until a few months before, probably when he sees the email airfare confirmation. I'll say I told you last April duh. ​





> Well, one of the cruises was part of a WDW trip so...we are zaveraging something Disney about 1x a year but do other stuff too lol!  I imagine with DLR you are averaging about the same.  Compared to some folks around here though, it's nothing!




So true. I see people, not living in Florida or close by, going every month. I'm *green* with envy. I guess with Disneyland, you're right. We talked about APs again for this next year. We also bought new living furniture last night  so APs are 98% off the table now. I'll post a pic. They're gorgeous. Chairs are getting delivered tomorrow and the love seat in about 3 weeks. We went with the floating living room look vs traditional. Our living doesn't have a tv, the fireplace is the focal point. Our theme is coastline, shocking I know, and this furniture is fabulous. It's dark blue leather with white stitching, looks very nautical. I'm in love. ​


> No day trips for Aulani booked and I don't expect we will.  Right now I've got 2 dinner reservations and a spa appointment, that's it.  We may make one more ressie, we may not and just play it by ear once there. We will hit the North Shore one day, and hike at least one day, possibly 2 but that may well be it other than dinner at my cousins one night.  We've both done much of the more touristy things before and plan/hope to just really enjoy the resort.



Thats true, I forget you've been. It sounds like it'll be a very romantic trip. I love that. It's nice to have a couples trip and take that time together to reconnect and not have almost every conversation centered around the kids, work, soccer, the kids, bills, the kids......​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> Where would you move to? Is the transfer a good thing?
> 
> May is lovely for WDW.  The weather is perfect. And you'll be there during the F&G Festival which Lexi will love. So may great topiaries and such. Bambi was my favorite, they're amazing.
> 
> I'm sorry about the unexpected expenses. They always seem to happen at the same time. ​




Well right now we have no idea. It could be anywhere. His company is world wide and it depends on if their contract gets renewed here or not. If it doesn't then we can move anywhere we want so long as the company has an opening. I am rooting for somewhere in the South but we will see. If it happens it could be a very good thing depending in where they have openings. It realy isn't so much the misc. expenses as the not knowing if we have to move or not. Also we don't know how much of a time frame we will have to work with if we have to move. 



rentayenta said:


> Our living doesn't have a tv, the fireplace is the focal point. Our theme is coastline, shocking I know, and this furniture is fabulous. It's dark blue leather with white stitching, looks very nautical. I'm in love. ​



Your furniture sounds lovely. I really dislike living in a landlocked state. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> They always forget until it gets closer. Michael agreed because its so far out. I won't say anything again until a few months before, probably when he sees the email airfare confirmation. I'll say I told you last April duh. ​



EXACTLY!!!!  You've got it down.




rentayenta said:


> So true. I see people, not living in Florida or close by, going every month. I'm *green* with envy. I guess with Disneyland, you're right. We talked about APs again for this next year. We also bought new living furniture last night  so APs are 98% off the table now. I'll post a pic. They're gorgeous. Chairs are getting delivered tomorrow and the love seat in about 3 weeks. We went with the floating living room look vs traditional. Our living doesn't have a tv, the fireplace is the focal point. Our theme is coastline, shocking I know, and this furniture is fabulous. It's dark blue leather with white stitching, looks very nautical. I'm in love. ​



oooh I can't wait to see, sounds striking!  New furniture is so exciting but yeah, does have a way of eating away at things like AP's.



rentayenta said:


> Thats true, I forget you've been. It sounds like it'll be a very romantic trip. I love that. It's nice to have a couples trip and take that time together to reconnect and not have almost every conversation centered around the kids, work, soccer, the kids, bills, the kids......​



It has been a long time since either of us has been to Oahu but we have done pearl, a lot of the cultural stuff, either there or on the other islands and we are far more focused on nature.  It will be interesting to see how it compares.  We adored the Big Island and the peace and remoteness of our condo there, even more than Maui and it will be our first time doing more of a true resort stay in the islands and Jeff is really concerned he won't like it nearly as much.  I wish we could spring for a 1B as I think that would be the best of both worlds but I'm happy just to be going.  I did buy some plastic plates, bowls and shatterproof wine glasses for the studio.  I don't do paper!   Need to deal with silverware still though.  I figure we will buy the refillable mugs there and hopefully there is a regular coffee mug I like (to buy) for daily use or I'll have to get a Hawaii one from Starbucks.  lol.  The daily mug is very important on vacation!

Have you guys figured out your couple trip yet?  Anniversary one, right?


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> Well right now we have no idea. It could be anywhere. His company is world wide and it depends on if their contract gets renewed here or not. If it doesn't then we can move anywhere we want so long as the company has an opening. I am rooting for somewhere in the South but we will see. If it happens it could be a very good thing depending in where they have openings. It realy isn't so much the misc. expenses as the not knowing if we have to move or not. Also we don't know how much of a time frame we will have to work with if we have to move.




South would be great and while kind of scary it's very exciting! Where South would you like to be? I vote for Florida. ​


> Your furniture sounds lovely. I really dislike living in a landlocked state. I can't wait to see the pictures.



I'll post a photo of me n the chair in the store. I hate living landlocked too. I miss the beach SO much.​


eandesmom said:


> EXACTLY!!!!  You've got it down.



 It went like this:

Me: Remember Cynthia who we met in WDW?
M: Yes, the one we had margaritas and rode Big Thunder with?
Me: ...well her and some other DIS moms are planning a trip for next May and I want to go.
M: May?
Me: Not _this_ May, next May, don'tt even worry about it, just letting you know. It's like over a year away.
M: ok, cool, sounds fun. 


I'm in. ​



oooh I can't wait to see, sounds striking!  New furniture is so exciting but yeah, does have a way of eating away at things like AP's.[/quote]


My current sofa/love seat were preowned for about 4 years and I've had them for almost 8. There are very out of date but in very good shape. I want to give them away but Michael wants to sell them away. I am a giver-awayer for sure. He's a seller.  My thinking is that anyone who wants couches this old really needs them so why not? He says $200 is $200. We're politically divided. ​




> It has been a long time since either of us has been to Oahu but we have done pearl, a lot of the cultural stuff, either there or on the other islands and we are far more focused on nature.  It will be interesting to see how it compares.  We adored the Big Island and the peace and remoteness of our condo there, even more than Maui and it will be our first time doing more of a true resort stay in the islands and Jeff is really concerned he won't like it nearly as much.  I wish we could spring for a 1B as I think that would be the best of both worlds but I'm happy just to be going.  I did buy some plastic plates, bowls and shatterproof wine glasses for the studio.  I don't do paper!   Need to deal with silverware still though.  I figure we will buy the refillable mugs there and hopefully there is a regular coffee mug I like (to buy) for daily use or I'll have to get a Hawaii one from Starbucks.  lol.  The daily mug is very important on vacation!




I hate paper too. They're floppy and they soak through though Disney's aren't as bad as some I've seen. 

I bet he'll love it. A one bedroom would be amazing but with just the two of you it does make sense to save points and get a Studio. I understand though. I miss that extra room too; more living space.

It's going to be amazing and romantic and I bet he'll love it. He loved the cruise after all and that was a harder sell. ​


> Have you guys figured out your couple trip yet?  Anniversary one, right?



 We figured it out and it's out. Well, the trip I wanted is out. Between business in Africa, the fire dept, and A&F shoots, he cannot take another two weeks straight to go anywhere. We are in the beginning stages of this business so that's to be expected but it would have been nice to do a BIG trip for our 20th. Right now it looks like we'll do 3 nights in Vegas. Last time we ate at Craft Steak and some authentic Moroccan place. He said all I get to do is find flights, a couple great dresses, and gave me dates; he's planning everything else. He said to choose between Caesar's, the Venetian, and one other. I chose The Venetian. I might as well pretend I'm in Europe.  It'll be a blast. I know he'll do the whole cabana/pool thing again. And I like the idea of three nights; 2 to get hammered and one to recover.​


----------



## rentayenta

Here's a pic of me in the chair. We ordered two chairs and the oversized love seat. I love the floating living room look. That black mark is my amateur attempt at blurring out the price.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> It went like this:
> 
> Me: Remember Cynthia who we met in WDW?
> M: Yes, the one we had margaritas and rode Big Thunder with?
> Me: ...well her and some other DIS moms are planning a trip for next May and I want to go.
> M: May?
> Me: Not _this_ May, next May, don'tt even worry about it, just letting you know. It's like over a year away.
> M: ok, cool, sounds fun.
> 
> 
> I'm in. ​




I am SO impressed Michael even remembered who I was   I swear Jeff (and Denny too I think) get still confused although Jeff is getting better.  Then again, Jeff's never met Mary Ellen live, the only DISer he's met is Jordy.  That sounds exactly like my conversations with Jeff.  I think at this point her kids think it's weirder than Denny does and well, given that Jeff and I met online...he can't say squat. 

Jeff does know who you are though (conceptually lol), we were just talking about Gabby's AP Euro history situation last night, he was appalled.



rentayenta said:


> My current sofa/love seat were preowned for about 4 years and I've had them for almost 8. There are very out of date but in very good shape. I want to give them away but Michael wants to sell them away. I am a giver-awayer for sure. He's a seller.  My thinking is that anyone who wants couches this old really needs them so why not? He says $200 is $200. We're politically divided. ​



I'm with you and Jeff would be with Michael.  Conceptually I get it.  The logistics of marketing it, selling it, etc. is such a pita I would SO rather give it away.  Eric has an insane amount of playmobil I need to deal with.  It is worth some $$.  I'd just rather it be gone and make some kid happy.  Jeff wants $$ for it that Eric can spend, so in his mind that makes "that" kid happy.  LOL.



rentayenta said:


> I hate paper too. They're floppy and they soak through though Disney's aren't as bad as some I've seen.
> 
> I bet he'll love it. A one bedroom would be amazing but with just the two of you it does make sense to save points and get a Studio. I understand though. I miss that extra room too; more living space.
> 
> It's going to be amazing and romantic and I bet he'll love it. He loved the cruise after all and that was a harder sell. ​
> Oh I think he will love it.  Will he love it as much as our "normal" kind of Hawaii trip?  that's the question.  I hope so as realistically, especially in a studio, it is an easy trip for us to do on a semi regular basis.  For me it's less about the living space and more about the kitchen and real dishes.  We will have enough to get by but it will take a little creativity.
> 
> We figured it out and it's out. Well, the trip I wanted is out. Between business in Africa, the fire dept, and A&F shoots, he cannot take another two weeks straight to go anywhere. We are in the beginning stages of this business so that's to be expected but it would have been nice to do a BIG trip for our 20th. Right now it looks like we'll do 3 nights in Vegas. Last time we ate at Craft Steak and some authentic Moroccan place. He said all I get to do is find flights, a couple great dresses, and gave me dates; he's planning everything else. He said to choose between Caesar's, the Venetian, and one other. I chose The Venetian. I might as well pretend I'm in Europe.  It'll be a blast. I know he'll do the whole cabana/pool thing again. And I like the idea of three nights; 2 to get hammered and one to recover.​



I stayed at the Palazzo last year and it was lovely.  I'm not a big Vegas fan at all but it can be a lovely getaway and Michael definitely knows how to plan so I'm sure it will be amazing.



rentayenta said:


> Here's a pic of me in the chair. We ordered two chairs and the oversized love seat. I love the floating living room look. That black mark is my amateur attempt at blurring out the price.



LOVE the chair.  Love it!  Major drool factor.​


----------



## kaoden39

Hi there.


We may be in a house in the next couple of days. I can hardly wait. I always thought it would be cool to live in a hotel and I have decided that the only time that might be cool is if you are at a Disney resort hotel.


----------



## jedijill

kaoden39 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 
> We may be in a house in the next couple of days. I can hardly wait. I always thought it would be cool to live in a hotel and I have decided that the only time that might be cool is if you are at a Disney resort hotel.





It will be so nice to have a more permanent situation.  Hotel living is good for about a week and then I want my own place. 

Jill in CO


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Here's a pic of me in the chair. We ordered two chairs and the oversized love seat. I love the floating living room look. That black mark is my amateur attempt at blurring out the price.



Love the chair!  You're one hot momma too.   I'm a fan of giving that stuff away on Craigslist...You haul it and I'll give it to you for free. 

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

kaoden39 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 
> We may be in a house in the next couple of days. I can hardly wait. I always thought it would be cool to live in a hotel and I have decided that the only time that might be cool is if you are at a Disney resort hotel.



That is great news!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I am SO impressed Michael even remembered who I was   I swear Jeff (and Denny too I think) get still confused although Jeff is getting better.  Then again, Jeff's never met Mary Ellen live, the only DISer he's met is Jordy.  That sounds exactly like my conversations with Jeff.  I think at this point her kids think it's weirder than Denny does and well, given that Jeff and I met online...he can't say squat.




 Michael remembers _everything_ much to my dismay.  Michael has met a ton. He's met you and Pat. Jenna, Nate, and their family who are now our great friends. Jennifer who I'd love to see again. He's met Alison and Fran, super fun. Also good friend Keith. We've also met our share of folks that we wouldn't meet up with again. Not all personalities gel as well online as they do in person.  No one here on the DIS though. ​


> Jeff does know who you are though (conceptually lol), we were just talking about Gabby's AP Euro history situation last night, he was appalled.



Totally disgusting. We had a meeting with the principal and teacher but Gabby doesn't want to deal with it anymore so we canceled. He wrote back and at least the principal is aware of the situation.

Michael knows K plays soccer and that we aren't the only ones who are broke due to it. ​




> I'm with you and Jeff would be with Michael.  Conceptually I get it.  The logistics of marketing it, selling it, etc. is such a pita I would SO rather give it away.  Eric has an insane amount of playmobil I need to deal with.  It is worth some $$.  I'd just rather it be gone and make some kid happy.  Jeff wants $$ for it that Eric can spend, so in his mind that makes "that" kid happy.  LOL.



That Playmobil stuff is rad! I might be tempted to sell it too but for cheaper than most. We're also selling one of those above ground pools that we used all of twice. And two kids' snowboards. I gave away so much stuff in the winter. I'm a sucker during the holidays. ​




> I stayed at the Palazzo last year and it was lovely.  I'm not a big Vegas fan at all but it can be a lovely getaway and Michael definitely knows how to plan so I'm sure it will be amazing.





We really like Vegas without kids. I love some old parts too. It's close enough to get a good 3 romantic days out of. The kids will all be gone during one overlapping week in the summer so we'll have a staycation again like we did last year. It was so fun. We grilled and drank every night on the deck. 

He's a good planner and very thoughtful. He's a keeper.​



> LOVE the chair.  Love it!  Major drool factor.




Thank you. Its different but I love it too. I think two of those with the love seat will look stellar. They come with some accent pillows that I like, not love, so I'll be on the search for something beachy/nautical.​


kaoden39 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 
> We may be in a house in the next couple of days. I can hardly wait. I always thought it would be cool to live in a hotel and I have decided that the only time that might be cool is if you are at a Disney resort hotel.



 Hi ya. Are they putting you in a rental? That would be fabulous especially for the animals.  And I agree, I could live at AKV. I hope you get settled soon. When will you find out?​




jedijill said:


> Love the chair!  You're one hot momma too.   I'm a fan of giving that stuff away on Craigslist...You haul it and I'll give it to you for free.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thank you.  We're asking $300 but I'll go as low as free.  I posted the ad on FB and then added in my status to private message me if someone knows anyone who really _needs_ them. 

I hadn't thought of Craig's List. We have local ad site ksl.com and we've sold/gave away a ton of stuff there.​


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Love that chair!  Is it a comfy as it looks?  I hope you'll post a pic when you've got it all in you home


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Michael remembers _everything_ much to my dismay.  Michael has met a ton. He's met you and Pat. Jenna, Nate, and their family who are now our great friends. Jennifer who I'd love to see again. He's met Alison and Fran, super fun. Our also good friend Keith. We've also met our share of folks that we wouldn't meet up with again. Not all personalities gel as well online as they do in person.  No one here on the DIS though. ​



That is true.  I've been lucky enough to meet a ton of DISers but trips haven't overlapped at all on our last 2 summer trips.  Technically he met some folks on our Alaska cruise (our FE and DIS thread had a meet and greet) but we never saw them again and then on the summer cruise, we missed the meet and greet as we were so late.  Kendall met a couple of the girls though at the teen club which was cool.  Jeff has met a couple of long time online friends of mine from when I was pregnant with Evan (we all had babies in that same month/year, an online playgroup, I am actually hoping to connect with one of them next Sept when we are in SF.



rentayenta said:


> Totally disgusting. We had a meeting with the principal and teacher but Gabby doesn't want to deal with it anymore so we canceled. He wrote back and at least the principal is aware of the situation.
> 
> Michael knows K plays soccer and that we aren't the only ones who are broke due to it. ​



Jeff remembers you from the humongous clothing drive at Xmas 

I hear you there, Jeff knows that Mary Ellen's boys play (or I guess played in the case of Brian?).  It's a DIS version of a soccer mom's trip!



I actually have a darling little soccer dangle hanging in my car now that Mary Ellen gave me on this last trip.  Just wait, you'll be more broke.  Actually we will be if her team actually makes it into the state cup finals.  A serious long shot in our opinion but ugh if they do....regional are in HI.   Her team is actually skipping that Utah tourney they did last year "to save" for HI.  We think her coach is smoking crack.  Good chance of making it to the semi's...but they way they are playing...not the finals.

OT!  Sorry.

I don't blame Gabby for not wanting to deal with it but I am glad that the principal is aware.  It is absolutely mind boggling.



rentayenta said:


> That Playmobil stuff is rad! I might be tempted to sell it too but for cheaper than most. We're also selling one of those above ground pools that we used all of twice. And two kids' snowboards. I gave away so much stuff in the winter. I'm a sucker during the holidays. ​



It is rad.  And worth coin.  IF I still had all the boxes (had saved a bunch for forever for this reason and then one day got fed up and got rid of them.  Plus Eric went through a phase of "creating" buildings. Which means a lot of the main sets aren't intact.  Oh I've got all the pieces but figuring out what is part of the fire station, versus the police, versus the airport that mophed into the Governors Mansion is....

Craig's list freaks me out, someone driving to my house to pick up.  Nope, don't want my address out there for someone to scope out my pickings.  I may ebay the small stuff but then again I've been saying that about a lot of things for a long time...and they pile up...and then I give them away.





rentayenta said:


> We really like Vegas without kids. I love some old parts too. It's close enough to get a good 3 romantic days out of. The kids will all be gone during one overlapping week in the summer so we'll have a staycation again like we did last year. It was so fun. We grilled and drank every night on the deck.
> 
> He's a good planner and very thoughtful. He's a keeper. ​




I would LOVE it if I could get the kids camps to overlap like that.  Right now they don't.  At all.  Total pain. Not finalized but not looking good.  I used to have a whole beach cottage set of furniture, blue and white striped, slip cover shabby chic style that I adored.  It was wonderful.  Doesn't go with our style now but I love that feel and you've got the upscale clubby but approachable thing going on with that chair, will you go for a solid accent like yellow or red?  How fun!  love it.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Here's a pic of me in the chair. We ordered two chairs and the oversized love seat. I love the floating living room look. That black mark is my amateur attempt at blurring out the price.



Cool chair!


----------



## kaoden39

jedijill said:


> It will be so nice to have a more permanent situation.  Hotel living is good for about a week and then I want my own place.
> 
> Jill in CO




It will be, I am going stir crazy. I think I know almost the whole staff. It will be nice for the dogs to have space to roam.



eandesmom said:


> That is great news!  Fingers crossed.



Thank you!



rentayenta said:


> Michael remembers _everything_ much to my dismay.  Michael has met a ton. He's met you and Pat. Jenna, Nate, and their family who are now our great friends. Jennifer who I'd love to see again. He's met Alison and Fran, super fun. Also good friend Keith. We've also met our share of folks that we wouldn't meet up with again. Not all personalities gel as well online as they do in person.  No one here on the DIS though.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally disgusting. We had a meeting with the principal and teacher but Gabby doesn't want to deal with it anymore so we canceled. He wrote back and at least the principal is aware of the situation.
> 
> Michael knows K plays soccer and that we aren't the only ones who are broke due to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Playmobil stuff is rad! I might be tempted to sell it too but for cheaper than most. We're also selling one of those above ground pools that we used all of twice. And two kids' snowboards. I gave away so much stuff in the winter. I'm a sucker during the holidays. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really like Vegas without kids. I love some old parts too. It's close enough to get a good 3 romantic days out of. The kids will all be gone during one overlapping week in the summer so we'll have a staycation again like we did last year. It was so fun. We grilled and drank every night on the deck.
> 
> He's a good planner and very thoughtful. He's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Its different but I love it too. I think two of those with the love seat will look stellar. They come with some accent pillows that I like, not love, so I'll be on the search for something beachy/nautical.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ya. Are they putting you in a rental? That would be fabulous especially for the animals.  And I agree, I could live at AKV. I hope you get settled soon. When will you find out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  We're asking $300 but I'll go as low as free.  I posted the ad on FB and then added in my status to private message me if someone knows anyone who really _needs_ them.
> 
> I hadn't thought of Craig's List. We have local ad site ksl.com and we've sold/gave away a ton of stuff there.​




We are going to do a walk through after Scotty does the content walk today. I cannot believe how I cannot remember everything I owned. I am so afraid we won't get enough money to replace the contents. The house repairs are pretty much a done deal.


----------



## rentayenta

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Love that chair!  Is it a comfy as it looks?  I hope you'll post a pic when you've got it all in you home




I will, thank you.  They are so comfortable. The chairs arrived this morning. It'll be about 3 weeks for the love seat. I'll post a pic. 


Are you packed and ready?  I'm so excited for you!​


eandesmom said:


> That is true.  I've been lucky enough to meet a ton of DISers but trips haven't overlapped at all on our last 2 summer trips.  Technically he met some folks on our Alaska cruise (our FE and DIS thread had a meet and greet) but we never saw them again and then on the summer cruise, we missed the meet and greet as we were so late.  Kendall met a couple of the girls though at the teen club which was cool.  Jeff has met a couple of long time online friends of mine from when I was pregnant with Evan (we all had babies in that same month/year, an online playgroup, I am actually hoping to connect with one of them next Sept when we are in SF.




Does Kendall keep in touch with them? I hope you get to meet up with your friends this fall. You're going to SF? Girl, you do go a ton of places. ​




> Jeff remembers you from the humongous clothing drive at Xmas




I love that humongous clothing drive. Collecting and giving to those kids are one of my favorite things about the holidays. In fact I was thinking if we leave for Disneyland on 12/21, I'll have to have everything wrapped and to KC much earlier than usual.​


> I hear you there, Jeff knows that Mary Ellen's boys play (or I guess played in the case of Brian?).  It's a DIS version of a soccer mom's trip!



 I tell Michael that at least I'm sharing my online fun with him and that all he has to do is check the DIS to see what I'm up to. ​


> I actually have a darling little soccer dangle hanging in my car now that Mary Ellen gave me on this last trip.  Just wait, you'll be more broke.  Actually we will be if her team actually makes it into the state cup finals.  A serious long shot in our opinion but ugh if they do....regional are in HI.   Her team is actually skipping that Utah tourney they did last year "to save" for HI.  We think her coach is smoking crack.  Good chance of making it to the semi's...but they way they are playing...not the finals.



They are going to play in Hawaii? I hope the coach lets them swim. Our girls can't swim during tournament and that would be a crying shame to be in Hawaii and not be ale to swim. Of course you can all arrive before or after the tournament. 

That's sweet that you got a soccer trinket. And I hope I can't get any more broke! Michael wants Joshua to go to this 4 day soccer camp that costs $450. Insane.​



> I don't blame Gabby for not wanting to deal with it but I am glad that the principal is aware.  It is absolutely mind boggling.




I would have liked to get some sort of guarantee regarding curriculum in writing but at this point, she just wants to chill. I get that. They can say whatever they want really, I'll never know once she's out of his class unless the other two take AP Euro.​




> It is rad.  And worth coin.  IF I still had all the boxes (had saved a bunch for forever for this reason and then one day got fed up and got rid of them.  Plus Eric went through a phase of "creating" buildings. Which means a lot of the main sets aren't intact.  Oh I've got all the pieces but figuring out what is part of the fire station, versus the police, versus the airport that mophed into the Governors Mansion is....




How much are you selling the fire house for?  Please post a pic of you playing with Playmobil while sorting it all out.​


> Craig's list freaks me out, someone driving to my house to pick up.  Nope, don't want my address out there for someone to scope out my pickings.  I may ebay the small stuff but then again I've been saying that about a lot of things for a long time...and they pile up...and then I give them away.




Craig's List scares me too but really it's no different than how I have it for sale now except this is just Utah locals. We've had good luck but I did get a funky text this morning from a lady; seems like a scam text. Odd wording and grammatically incorrect.​






> I would LOVE it if I could get the kids camps to overlap like that.  Right now they don't.  At all.  Total pain. Not finalized but not looking good.  I used to have a whole beach cottage set of furniture, blue and white striped, slip cover shabby chic style that I adored.  It was wonderful.  Doesn't go with our style now but I love that feel and you've got the upscale clubby but approachable thing going on with that chair, will you go for a solid accent like yellow or red?  How fun!  love it.




I'm so excited they'll all overlap. Chloe will be in AZ with her bestie and the other two will be at camp.  I was thinking about taking the week off work but I'll see where Michael's 96* off falls during that week. And hopefully he'll be in town too. If he's not then I'll work a lot. He's going to try to be in town though. Last year was the best.

We're sticking with blue, tan, white, and cream accents and of course the splash of orange. Haha! I can't wait until its all in. Your furniture sounds great. What color scheme/theme do you have now?​


PrincessInOz said:


> Cool chair!




Thank you! I love them. Silly to get all jazzed over chairs but I've been staring at the same stuff for 8 years and it was used when I bought it.​


kaoden39 said:


> It will be, I am going stir crazy. I think I know almost the whole staff. It will be nice for the dogs to have space to roam.
> 
> We are going to do a walk through after Scotty does the content walk today. I cannot believe how I cannot remember everything I owned. I am so afraid we won't get enough money to replace the contents. The house repairs are pretty much a done deal.




I bet the staff enjoys having the same nice family to attend to though. They'll be happy and sad to have you guys go. 

Can you look through Facebook for photos or do you have any on your phone to spark your memory?​


----------



## rentayenta

Here are two photos. Michael took these as I'm *working*. The first one makes our walls look pink and they're so not pink. In the second one I touched it up but it makes the furniture look brown. I'll take and post proper photos but I'm just so excited right now. I can't believe he gets to enjoy them first. 











We're not sure what we're going to do with the end table thats far left in the back. Ideas? He says it looks too big between the chairs but I'll check when I get home.​


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> Yes the tentative plan is for flower and garden, May 12th ish or so as I need to plan it for after State Cup soccer.  Jeff assumes somehting is planned on about an 18m schedule and isn't really interested in the details until it gets closer   Even then he will forget until a month or so out.



Denny knows because I outlined how we are going to use our APs for the following scenarios - June 13 October 13 May 14 (girls trip) versus October 13 May 14 (girls) October 14 (if our June trip cancels, which I think it is).

He didn't bat an eye!  I think he has come to grand moment of acceptance that I travel with internet strangers.  

Jenny - I love your new chairs.  They are gorgeous and look so comfy.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

rentayenta said:


> I will, thank you.  They are so comfortable. The chairs arrived this morning. It'll be about 3 weeks for the love seat. I'll post a pic.
> 
> 
> Are you packed and ready?  I'm so excited for you!​



Thanks for the chair pic!  They look lovely, and I'm really diggin' the orange flowers with the blue, very nice.

We are mostly packed, DH and I will finish up tomorrow night once DSs are in bed.  I'm so excited, sometimes I can't help myself and I have to scream

We head to WDW on Friday, I'm all caught up on my work stuff, so now it's all about our trip  And the boys still don't know about the week in Disney 1st  I'm telling ya Friday 8PM can't come quick enough


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the chairs.  Enjoy!  Hope that table fits somewhere.


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 
> We may be in a house in the next couple of days. I can hardly wait. I always thought it would be cool to live in a hotel and I have decided that the only time that might be cool is if you are at a Disney resort hotel.



I hope you get some peace in a house.  I had some friends who went through a similar situation and it took a long time for them to get back in their house but it came out a lot nicer in the end.

Jenny, I love the new furniture, I vote for Craigslist for the old stuff, it usually leave really quickly, especially if the price is right!


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> I hope you get some peace in a house.  I had some friends who went through a similar situation and it took a long time for them to get back in their house but it came out a lot nicer in the end.
> 
> Jenny, I love the new furniture, I vote for Craigslist for the old stuff, it usually leave really quickly, especially if the price is right!




Allison!

I have missed you the last few times I have been on here. It has been quite interesting for sure.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Does Kendall keep in touch with them? I hope you get to meet up with your friends this fall. You're going to SF? Girl, you do go a ton of places. ​




It's so funny, I don't think I do, at all! Yes, we are going to SF in Sept. for a weekend.  Jeff got a burr in his saddle that he wanted to watch the America's cup finals.  So apparently we are going.  LOL!  Guess I need to figure out of that means we are staying at his dad's or getting a hotel and if it's kids too.  He bought 4 tickets while I was in DC but then mentioned his dad and stepmom are "in" and I don't know what that means.  LOL!

Supposedly K's cruise friends had a FB group going but I don't know that there's been much activity.  Of course on the cruise they were all plotting for a reunion cruise but now, I don't think many are in touch, maybe one girl but I'm not sure.



rentayenta said:


> I tell Michael that at least I'm sharing my online fun with him and that all he has to do is check the DIS to see what I'm up to. ​



Jeff doesn't DIS so that won't happen but he sees the updates on FB.  Or I torture him by texting pictures of margaritas from the Ditch as Mary Ellen can attest. He just LOVES that.   Actually I probably texted him one the night we were all there.



rentayenta said:


> They are going to play in Hawaii? I hope the coach lets them swim. Our girls can't swim during tournament and that would be a crying shame to be in Hawaii and not be ale to swim. Of course you can all arrive before or after the tournament. ​




Oh who knows.  We are in Region IV and our regionals this year are in HI.  Typically it would be whomever wins state cup gets to go.  This year, WA has the wild card so it means 1st and 2nd get to go.  Last year the regionals were in AZ, our team came in 2nd but the team that got the wildcard (AK I think) didn't go so we could have gone but chose not to as several of the girls on the team at that point were either on the ODP team which had it's own tournament either the week before or after or were moving to ECNL team sand it conflicted.  K wasn't on the team so it didn't really matter to us either way, she re-joined it after state cup was over so wouldn't have gone.  Realistically she was able to re-join the team as some of those girls left for the ECNL team, they'd been playing both and it really wasn't fair to the team.

This year really, they are tracking in the upper third of their bracket.  Not a shoe in by any stretch of the imagination.  They "should" make it to the semi's but you never know.  Both Jeff and I will be shocked if they are in the finals.  Which sounds awful, they are capable of it, but I just don't see it happening.

Given that I find it very interesting that coach is so sure we are going.  The team did go back in 2008 and Kendall was on the team then. If memory serves there were some restrictions but I don't recall what (we didn't go, the flights were over $800 at the time! so her mom went, took T and they made it their vacation...which was pretty boring for T a lot of the time but I digress).  I do know she took a surfing lesson but that may well have been after they got knocked out of the tournament.  Which was swift and early. 



rentayenta said:


> That's sweet that you got a soccer trinket. And I hope I can't get any more broke! Michael wants Joshua to go to this 4 day soccer camp that costs $450. Insane.



Camps, any camps are crazy.  I think the cheapest one we are looking at is $325 for the boys.  I'd probably take a 4 day camp for $450 over a 3 day tournament that means plane fare and hotel and then the rest is in the very high club fees....




rentayenta said:


> I would have liked to get some sort of guarantee regarding curriculum in writing but at this point, she just wants to chill. I get that. They can say whatever they want really, I'll never know once she's out of his class unless the other two take AP Euro.​







rentayenta said:


> How much are you selling the fire house for?  Please post a pic of you playing with Playmobil while sorting it all out.​



I have no idea.  Right now all that is intact is the vet, the soccer field and the school.  There is an airport, fire station, post office, police station, grocery store, bus stop as well but they are all in pieces.  Boys were supposedly trying to reconstruct but sounds like it isn't going very well.  We had a bunch of the castle stuff too but gave that to my nephews in Germany.  I may see if they want any of this...not sure.



rentayenta said:


> Craig's List scares me too but really it's no different than how I have it for sale now except this is just Utah locals. We've had good luck but I did get a funky text this morning from a lady; seems like a scam text. Odd wording and grammatically incorrect.​



Yeah, I'm just not comfortable with giving out my address, period.  Which is a bit of a bummer as the playmobil set is on a great train table that I also need to sell and that's definitely too big to ship anywhere.



rentayenta said:


> I'm so excited they'll all overlap. Chloe will be in AZ with her bestie and the other two will be at camp.  I was thinking about taking the week off work but I'll see where Michael's 96* off falls during that week. And hopefully he'll be in town too. If he's not then I'll work a lot. He's going to try to be in town though. Last year was the best.​




I was REALLY hoping Eric would pick church camp as then they would be gone at the same time.  Right now it looks like Evan has 1 week at Church Camp and 1 week at a Young Life Camp.  Which is also church camp lol.  Eric has 1 week at Scout camp and then had his choice between a week long scout 50 mile raft trip or Church camp and it seems he is leaning towards the raft trip.  He can't do both as they overlap by a day plus I can't afford both.  Heck, I'm not sure I can afford all 4 as it is, I'm only officially committed to 2 of them.



rentayenta said:


> We're sticking with blue, tan, white, and cream accents and of course the splash of orange. Haha! I can't wait until its all in. Your furniture sounds great. What color scheme/theme do you have now?



They look great!  And it is NOT silly to get jazzed over them.




MEK said:


> Denny knows because I outlined how we are going to use our APs for the following scenarios - June 13 October 13 May 14 (girls trip) versus October 13 May 14 (girls) October 14 (if our June trip cancels, which I think it is).
> 
> He didn't bat an eye!  I think he has come to grand moment of acceptance that I travel with internet strangers.



Acceptance is an important part of the process ​


----------



## rentayenta

I updated our Disneyland day. 

*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3096743&page=4*​




MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Thanks for the chair pic!  They look lovely, and I'm really diggin' the orange flowers with the blue, very nice.




Thank you. I'm a color person for sure. Our walls are so many different colors. Its a fun and inexpensive way to add personality to the home.​


> We are mostly packed, DH and I will finish up tomorrow night once DSs are in bed.  I'm so excited, sometimes I can't help myself and I have to scream



Yeah, you've got to do it on the sly. I can't believe you have been able to keep it a secret. I tip my hat.​


> We head to WDW on Friday, I'm all caught up on my work stuff, so now it's all about our trip  And the boys still don't know about the week in Disney 1st  I'm telling ya Friday 8PM can't come quick enough




Yay!  You're telling them at 8:00 on Friday? You should video it. They're going to flip. I bet you feel like you're going to burst. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> Love the chairs.  Enjoy!  Hope that table fits somewhere.




Thank you. So far, it doesn't fit but I'm going to wait for when the love seat arrives before I give up hope. The blue chairs are exactly what the room needed.​




> Jenny, I love the new furniture, I vote for Craigslist for the old stuff, it usually leave really quickly, especially if the price is right!




Thank you Alison. How's the cruise? Thanks for checking in here. I'm not getting many hits on KSL so I think I may try it. I have a friend in OC who sells everything on Craig's List.​


eandesmom said:


> It's so funny, I don't think I do, at all! Yes, we are going to SF in Sept. for a weekend.  Jeff got a burr in his saddle that he wanted to watch the America's cup finals.  So apparently we are going.  LOL!  Guess I need to figure out of that means we are staying at his dad's or getting a hotel and if it's kids too.  He bought 4 tickets while I was in DC but then mentioned his dad and stepmom are "in" and I don't know what that means.  LOL!



It never feels like enough to me either. I could go away every other weekend and be perfectly happy. Except for the unpacking. I hate unpacking. Packing is so much more fun. Unpacking is just a reminder that in the next day or two, reality hits. ​


> Supposedly K's cruise friends had a FB group going but I don't know that there's been much activity.  Of course on the cruise they were all plotting for a reunion cruise but now, I don't think many are in touch, maybe one girl but I'm not sure.



Bummer, that would have been fun had they kept in touch. I think FB isn't so popular for the teens anymore. It's all about Twitter, Instagram, and SnapChat for my girls. Gabby deleted her FB and Chloe rarely gets on hers. They tweet constantly though. It moves a lot faster than FB Gabby says though I'm not very familiar with it.​




> Jeff doesn't DIS so that won't happen but he sees the updates on FB.  Or I torture him by texting pictures of margaritas from the Ditch as Mary Ellen can attest. He just LOVES that.   Actually I probably texted him one the night we were all there.



  They're all the same. Michael doesn't DIS either but I like to show him pictures and read him stuff when we're both ipadding in bed.  He will sometimes read over my shoulder though he won't admit it.​




> Oh who knows.  We are in Region IV and our regionals this year are in HI.  Typically it would be whomever wins state cup gets to go.  This year, WA has the wild card so it means 1st and 2nd get to go.  Last year the regionals were in AZ, our team came in 2nd but the team that got the wildcard (AK I think) didn't go so we could have gone but chose not to as several of the girls on the team at that point were either on the ODP team which had it's own tournament either the week before or after or were moving to ECNL team sand it conflicted.  K wasn't on the team so it didn't really matter to us either way, she re-joined it after state cup was over so wouldn't have gone.  Realistically she was able to re-join the team as some of those girls left for the ECNL team, they'd been playing both and it really wasn't fair to the team.



She must be really good.  Gabby does it more for fun and to be part of a team. I just wish she could do it for AYSO. Her team this year hasn't won a game but none of them seem to mind. It's crazy. They practice 3x a week and play once a week and lose and lose and never seem to get upset. Its bizarre.​


> This year really, they are tracking in the upper third of their bracket.  Not a shoe in by any stretch of the imagination.  They "should" make it to the semi's but you never know.  Both Jeff and I will be shocked if they are in the finals.  Which sounds awful, they are capable of it, but I just don't see it happening.



It doesn't sound awful especially after what I wrote above. ​


> Given that I find it very interesting that coach is so sure we are going.  The team did go back in 2008 and Kendall was on the team then. If memory serves there were some restrictions but I don't recall what (we didn't go, the flights were over $800 at the time! so her mom went, took T and they made it their vacation...which was pretty boring for T a lot of the time but I digress).  I do know she took a surfing lesson but that may well have been after they got knocked out of the tournament.  Which was swift and early.




Well I hope if they go you're able to join her and can take on a week in Hawaii but I see how it makes more sense for her mother to take her.​




> Camps, any camps are crazy.  I think the cheapest one we are looking at is $325 for the boys.  I'd probably take a 4 day camp for $450 over a 3 day tournament that means plane fare and hotel and then the rest is in the very high club fees....



Yeah Jew Camp is $2000K before flights but it is for two weeks. Gabby is working so she gets 4 weeks for the same price. Thankfully I had a bunch of SW points and booked their way home using those. I paid cash (or plastic) for their way there. Joshua is set to fly alone and it makes me nervous. Thankfully he's still considered an unaccompanied minor and the $50 I had to pay is well worth the piece of mind.​





> I have no idea.  Right now all that is intact is the vet, the soccer field and the school.  There is an airport, fire station, post office, police station, grocery store, bus stop as well but they are all in pieces.  Boys were supposedly trying to reconstruct but sounds like it isn't going very well.  We had a bunch of the castle stuff too but gave that to my nephews in Germany.  I may see if they want any of this...not sure.



Very cool. I'm sure you will get a bundle for it if jeff wants to part with it.​




> Yeah, I'm just not comfortable with giving out my address, period.  Which is a bit of a bummer as the playmobil set is on a great train table that I also need to sell and that's definitely too big to ship anywhere.



I hear ya. I should be more cautious.​




> I was REALLY hoping Eric would pick church camp as then they would be gone at the same time.  Right now it looks like Evan has 1 week at Church Camp and 1 week at a Young Life Camp.  Which is also church camp lol.  Eric has 1 week at Scout camp and then had his choice between a week long scout 50 mile raft trip or Church camp and it seems he is leaning towards the raft trip.  He can't do both as they overlap by a day plus I can't afford both.  Heck, I'm not sure I can afford all 4 as it is, I'm only officially committed to 2 of them.



What kind of church if you don't mind me asking? Two camps sounds like fun and a week at each sounds perfect. Chloe said she'd go to Jewish Camp but 2 weeks is too long. They don't offer a one week option though so she's out of luck. She says two weeks is too long however she has no issue going to AZ for two weeks to be with her bestie. Hmmm......​




> They look great!  And it is NOT silly to get jazzed over them.



I'm on them right now, Mac in lap, and petting them. ​



MEK said:


> Denny knows because I outlined how we are going to use our APs for the following scenarios - June 13 October 13 May 14 (girls trip) versus October 13 May 14 (girls) October 14 (if our June trip cancels, which I think it is).




 I love it. Keep me posted. I;m really going to try to tagalong. I got the okay and as far as I can tell, I've got nothing major next May. Joshua's bar mitzvah is this October so after that I am mitzvah freeeeeee!!!!​




> Jenny - I love your new chairs.  They are gorgeous and look so comfy.




 They are so comfortable, I love them. They're so new and they smell so good. Joshua wanted to do his homework in one but I had to be an anal freak at first and said no. No writing utensils on the new blue leather. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I updated our Disneyland day.
> 
> *http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3096743&page=4*​



I need to go read!



rentayenta said:


> It never feels like enough to me either. I could go away every other weekend and be perfectly happy. Except for the unpacking. I hate unpacking. Packing is so much more fun. Unpacking is just a reminder that in the next day or two, reality hits. ​



I am HORRIBLE about unpacking, it takes at least a week, often longer 



rentayenta said:


> Bummer, that would have been fun had they kept in touch. I think FB isn't so popular for the teens anymore. It's all about Twitter, Instagram, and SnapChat for my girls. Gabby deleted her FB and Chloe rarely gets on hers. They tweet constantly though. It moves a lot faster than FB Gabby says though I'm not very familiar with it.​



exactly, snapchat, instagram and twitter.




rentayenta said:


> They're all the same. Michael doesn't DIS either but I like to show him pictures and read him stuff when we're both ipadding in bed.  He will sometimes read over my shoulder though he won't admit it.​



LOL!  EXACTLY the same.



rentayenta said:


> She must be really good.  Gabby does it more for fun and to be part of a team. I just wish she could do it for AYSO. Her team this year hasn't won a game but none of them seem to mind. It's crazy. They practice 3x a week and play once a week and lose and lose and never seem to get upset. Its bizarre.
> 
> It doesn't sound awful especially after what I wrote above.
> 
> Well I hope if they go you're able to join her and can take on a week in Hawaii but I see how it makes more sense for her mother to take her.​



She hopes to play in college.  We will see.  So far we have 2 D2 schools expressing real interest.  Unfortunately neither are really exactly what she is looking for academically, though one is probably a very solid backup plan and one it an outstanding school...just not what she is looking for so that's a bit of a bummer.  For what she is interested in academically...she's got to get those SAT scores WAY up.  GPA is there but the practice test she took was not encouraging.

Jeff will likely handle some of the summer college visits and ID camps and IF the team goes to Hawaii, her mom will do that but I really don't see Hawaii happening.



rentayenta said:


> Yeah Jew Camp is $2000K before flights but it is for two weeks. Gabby is working so she gets 4 weeks for the same price. Thankfully I had a bunch of SW points and booked their way home using those. I paid cash (or plastic) for their way there. Joshua is set to fly alone and it makes me nervous. Thankfully he's still considered an unaccompanied minor and the $50 I had to pay is well worth the piece of mind.
> 
> What kind of church if you don't mind me asking? Two camps sounds like fun and a week at each sounds perfect. Chloe said she'd go to Jewish Camp but 2 weeks is too long. They don't offer a one week option though so she's out of luck. She says two weeks is too long however she has no issue going to AZ for two weeks to be with her bestie. Hmmm......​



That's cool, mine don't have to fly so that is something.  There are 2 local options that our church goes to, but both are driving, one just a lot farther than the other (so I pick the closer one!).  Nope, don't mind you asking Church camp is through the UCC church which is an O&A Christian Church (Open and Affirming).   Basically uber liberal Protestant.  Young Life, if you aren't familiar with it is a non denominational Christian youth organization.  I went to it in HS and one of their summer camps and it really was an amazing experience. It's kind of cute as Evan stumbled across Young Life all on his own, through his friends, as I did and it just makes me smile.  



rentayenta said:


> I love it. Keep me posted. I;m really going to try to tagalong. I got the okay and as far as I can tell, I've got nothing major next May. Joshua's bar mitzvah is this October so after that I am mitzvah freeeeeee!!!!​



I am holding you to this you realize 



rentayenta said:


> They are so comfortable, I love them. They're so new and they smell so good. Joshua wanted to do his homework in one but I had to be an anal freak at first and said no. No writing utensils on the new blue leather. ​



OMG I wouldn't allow it either!  Reading....yes.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I need to go read!




It was a pretty great day. Next is 1901.​




> I am HORRIBLE about unpacking, it takes at least a week, often longer




A week?  I don't like it but I'm done the night we get home. It takes a while to do the laundry though. The laundry after is always overwhelming. ​




> exactly, snapchat, instagram and twitter.




Gabby tells me the FB is for old people. Creep. I have an Instagram and like it.​




> She hopes to play in college.  We will see.  So far we have 2 D2 schools expressing real interest.  Unfortunately neither are really exactly what she is looking for academically, though one is probably a very solid backup plan and one it an outstanding school...just not what she is looking for so that's a bit of a bummer.  For what she is interested in academically...she's got to get those SAT scores WAY up.  GPA is there but the practice test she took was not encouraging.




Its so anxiety producing but at least she's got options. Are they talking scholarships? That would be great. Where are the schools? 

I'll never understand the importance they place on SAT scores. They are in part a very unfair way to predict who will succeed and who won't.​



> That's cool, mine don't have to fly so that is something.  There are 2 local options that our church goes to, but both are driving, one just a lot farther than the other (so I pick the closer one!).  Nope, don't mind you asking Church camp is through the UCC church which is an O&A Christian Church (Open and Affirming).   Basically uber liberal Protestant.  Young Life, if you aren't familiar with it is a non denominational Christian youth organization.  I went to it in HS and one of their summer camps and it really was an amazing experience. It's kind of cute as Evan stumbled across Young Life all on his own, through his friends, as I did and it just makes me smile.




Thats very nice that you both found the same group on your own. Meaningful and wonderful. Both sound amazing. We're uber liberal too. Reform Judaism is very open, fluid, transparent, and I like that.​




> I am holding you to this you realize




I'm serious you realize. It sounds like so much fun. I'm loving your girls trip report even though I'm still very behind.​




> OMG I wouldn't allow it either!  Reading....yes.




Yes, they are for reading only.  I told Michael that. He thinks I'm bananas but no one is writing in my chairs. ​


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> I am holding you to this you realize
> 
> 
> .



Me too!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Me too!





in the infamous words of _Pitch Perfect_, I'm totes in.  Do you have fairly firm dates?​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> in the infamous words of _Pitch Perfect_, I'm totes in.  Do you have fairly firm dates?​



I am watching that movie right now. I love your new chairs they look really nice and I love the pop of orange.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> I am watching that movie right now. I love your new chairs they look really nice and I love the pop of orange.



Accabelieveit! It's going to be a total cult classic. We watch it once a week. Crude in some parts but I like that.  

Thank you, I really like the chairs too. I'm having one replaced tomorrow. Some of the stitching is loose and I want it perfect- lol! I'm sure my dogs or kids will ruin it but I'd like it to at least arrive without a snag. ​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> Accabelieveit! It's going to be a total cult classic. We watch it once a week. Crude in some parts but I like that.
> 
> Thank you, I really like the chairs too. I'm having one replaced tomorrow. Some of the stitching is loose and I want it perfect- lol! I'm sure my dogs or kids will ruin it but I'd like it to at least arrive without a snag. ​



It is going to be one of those movies that I will watch whenever I see it on, also Crazy, Stupid, Love I am watching that one now.  I don't blame you I would expect that something I bought would come without a defect.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> It is going to be one of those movies that I will watch whenever I see it on, also Crazy, Stupid, Love I am watching that one now.  I don't blame you I would expect that something I bought would come without a defect.





I agree, it wasn't on sale or a floor model, it shouldn't have a defect. 

It is really a funny movie. PG13 has come along way. I can't believe it's not R rated.​


----------



## rentayenta

After checking out our gorgeous 2 bedroom SV villa at Kidani we grabbed a snack and headed over to AK. They had evening EMH from 5p-8p and I was so looking forward to seeing AK at dusk. I am a sunset junkie. If youre my FB friend, you know this. During our last trip to So Cal over Spring Break I watched 4 sunsets on the beach.  It doesnt get any better for me than watching the sunset especially over a body of water. The sun, not me. 

Waiting for the bus:





We were meeting Jenna et al there too. We arrived at AK and were so excited but forgot to take any entrance photos. I know, bad DISer.  The park wasnt crowded at all. It was lovely and it had cooled down some. AK is stunning anytime but I have to say that evening is my favorite. We enjoyed it so much. I would move park days around just to experience it again. In fact, I changed our plans once I found out we'd get the chance to have an AK EMH option. 

Of course we went straight to EE and I took a ceiling shot. I have no idea why. 





And some other shots all with my cell:













Im generally not brave enough to take my cell out of my pocket but for some reason, maybe it was the AK magic, I took a walk on the wild side:





I even turned around: 





Clearly not brave enough to go *no hands* though:





EE is brilliant. Its such a great attraction from the queue to the end, it keeps our attention.

Next we headed for some Safari action. Lights off:





Lights on:





It was officially becoming dusk. Why do Disney lights make everything better? 

The next shots are all of Safari. Ill post the ones from my cell first. Ill let you know, though youll probably be able to tell, when they are camera shots.

Im not sure if this was by accident or if I was being edgy. 





Happy as a hippo (or two):





The Falls:





Feeding time:





So long and beautiful:





Elephant butt:





Mufasa. Say it again....





The next set of photos, Michael took with the camera. Weve been on Safari so many times but we just cant help taking far too many photos. He gets a little nuts with the angles etc but I like them.

Continued in next post.....​


----------



## rentayenta

This guy looks like hes wearing socks:





Still happy as a hippo:





Eyes closed:





I have to say, I don't enjoy lizards of any size or shape and these guys are the worst. They just look mean and hungry and very unforgiving:













Dung pile:









Another gorgeous one in the distance:





Y mas animales:





























This is a cool looking tree:





Love this reflection:





Flamingos. I had no idea that they were pink due to what they eat:





But wait, theres more:













Cats!













Continued in next post.....​


----------



## rentayenta

Foilage and a warthog way in the back. He blends in really well:





Scrambled or over easy?













After Safari we rode Dinsosaur and EE again and enjoyed a magnificent sunset.





Look ma, no hands:





The first 3 are with my cell and the rest are with the camera:





















I was glued to this spot and could not move. It was breathtaking:









We headed out after a fabulous evening at AK. 













I have to say again that AK cannot be beat in terms of theme. I like it better than Epcot even. I enjoy all of the parks but AK is magic. 




Next up: back to AKV and a nightcap. To be continued.....​


----------



## franandaj

Awesome update!  I had no idea that the safari was open so late and they kept the animals out that late.  

With all the other rides, you must have had a great night!  How much fun is that?????


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Awesome update!  I had no idea that the safari was open so late and they kept the animals out that late.
> 
> With all the other rides, you must have had a great night!  How much fun is that?????






It was the coolest thing ever. I really will move park days to have another AK EMH. It wasn't an option during our two other trips, one in May and one in September. I wonder if its a seasonal thing? It was pretty cool. We only rode the Safari, EE twice, and Dinosaur. See we move slower at night. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

What an amazing update!  I've been to AK during the evening EMH but didn't go on the safari.  We spent all our time on EE and Kali instead. 

Love the sunset.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> What an amazing update!  I've been to AK during the evening EMH but didn't go on the safari.  We spent all our time on EE and Kali instead.
> 
> Love the sunset.





 It was great. We didn't do Kali that evening, we ran out of time. Plus I don't think anyone wanted to get soaked, I know I didn't. It's got to be blazing hot for me to go on Kail or GRR. I am a magnet for those geysers. 

The sunset was unreal. I was more than happy. The night got better if you can believe it.​


----------



## kaoden39

I think that lists were made for torture purposes. I have been doing lists of contents we can remember. This has not been fun.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I think that lists were made for torture purposes. I have been doing lists of contents we can remember. This has not been fun.






 I'm so sorry Michele. I can't imagine how stressful this all is. Do you have FB photos you can refer too regarding items in your home? Or maybe cell pics? Photobucket?​


----------



## Ms. WDW

I've soooo missed your thread!! Been outta commission for a few weeks; got my hip replaced!!  This is the first day I've really felt like sitting at the computer and your thread is the very first one I wanted to see!!!  How I've missed sharing your adventure with you!!!  I see I have a lot of catching up to do!!


----------



## rentayenta

Ms. WDW said:


> I've soooo missed your thread!! Been outta commission for a few weeks; got my hip replaced!!  This is the first day I've really felt like sitting at the computer and your thread is the very first one I wanted to see!!!  How I've missed sharing your adventure with you!!!  I see I have a lot of catching up to do!!




 and  How are you feeling? I'm glad you're here. I do have a ToC in the first post so you don't have to read all of the chatter.  I've got a report that I'm reading now and if it weren't for the ToC, I'd never make it through. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Its so anxiety producing but at least she's got options. Are they talking scholarships? That would be great. Where are the schools?
> 
> I'll never understand the importance they place on SAT scores. They are in part a very unfair way to predict who will succeed and who won't.​




Too early for that (scholarships).  The challenge will be that where she wants to play, may or may not want her and her chances for money at those schools is likely smaller.  We will see, one of her top choices finally got back to her after an ID camp over a month ago, very good eval and they want to see her again...BUT honestly her SAT's need to be good to get in there.  So far the schools expressing interest are here, Colorado and Tennessee.  Practically speaking it will likely be "over" by the end of summer and certainly another school could still crop up between now and then for sure.



rentayenta said:


> Thats very nice that you both found the same group on your own. Meaningful and wonderful. Both sound amazing. We're uber liberal too. Reform Judaism is very* open, fluid, transparent,* and I like that.​



Love that



rentayenta said:


> Yes, they are for reading only.  I told Michael that. He thinks I'm bananas but no one is writing in my chairs. ​


  really?  Jeff probably wouldn't even let the E's sit in them   He grew up in houses where kids were not allowed in the LR and I know kind of wishes I subscribed to that idea.  



rentayenta said:


> in the infamous words of _Pitch Perfect_, I'm totes in.  Do you have fairly firm dates?​



Great update, I love the croc and lion shots, pretty sunset and a great group pics at the end but this is my fav!






To your date question....current "soft" date is around May 12th ish based on when I think State cup will be.  BUT...if Kendall moves into an ECNL league after this State Cup (5/12/13)  it won't be as tied to that and I'm not sure what that will mean in terms of date flexibility if anything. However I should know before the 7m date either way.  I believe ideally Mary Ellen would like to go a little earlier than that if it can work.​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I'm so sorry Michele. I can't imagine how stressful this all is. Do you have FB photos you can refer too regarding items in your home? Or maybe cell pics? Photobucket?​




Thankfully there are pictures of the most expensive things we owned. Scotty's bicycles. We will be taking video records, photos and logs of everything from now on. Everything will be kept in several places. Live and learn from our craziness.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Too early for that (scholarships).  The challenge will be that where she wants to play, may or may not want her and her chances for money at those schools is likely smaller.  We will see, one of her top choices finally got back to her after an ID camp over a month ago, very good eval and they want to see her again...BUT honestly her SAT's need to be good to get in there.  So far the schools expressing interest are here, Colorado and Tennessee.  Practically speaking it will likely be "over" by the end of summer and certainly another school could still crop up between now and then for sure.





She must be an amazing player if schools are already looking at her.  Does she think she likes Tennessee or Colorado?​






> really?  Jeff probably wouldn't even let the E's sit in them   He grew up in houses where kids were not allowed in the LR and I know kind of wishes I subscribed to that idea.




Believe it or not the replacement chair has a faded streak in the leather so guess who's getting a second replacement on Wednesday?  I refuse to purchase something damaged. It cost far too much to have anything wrong with it. Interestingly, the second chair came with a throw pillow and the first did not.  So now I'll be getting a second pillow too.  

Michael's parents wouldn't let the kids in their bedroom or bathroom. Poor guy tried to implement that rule in our home but with him gone 48* 4-5 times a month, it's sort of impossible as we all lay in our bed and watch movies.  Points for effort though.​




> Great update, I love the croc and lion shots, pretty sunset and a great group pics at the end but this is my fav!




Isn't that a fun shot? I love all of their faces. The fact that I took my phone out, turned around, and took a photo is unbelievable. I'm such a chicken.​


> To your date question....current "soft" date is around May 12th ish based on when I think State cup will be.  BUT...if Kendall moves into an ECNL league after this State Cup (5/12/13)  it won't be as tied to that and I'm not sure what that will mean in terms of date flexibility if anything. However I should know before the 7m date either way.  I believe ideally Mary Ellen would like to go a little earlier than that if it can work.




I'm good with soft dates.  I have no restrictions. Chloe may have dance but we don't know until a few months before tops. If her dance and the girls' trip overlap, then Michael can take care of her dance. ​


kaoden39 said:


> Thankfully there are pictures of the most expensive things we owned. Scotty's bicycles. We will be taking video records, photos and logs of everything from now on. Everything will be kept in several places. Live and learn from our craziness.



What a tough thing to go through. I'm glad you're starting to get it sorted out. I'm sure it'll take a ton of time. How are the kids holding up? Is insurance working well with you?​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> She must be an amazing player if schools are already looking at her.  Does she think she likes Tennessee or Colorado?​



Mnn...yes and no.  She is good but not "top".  And the reality is that there are a lot of good players.  The top girls her age are already committed to schools believe it or not including several of her friends.  She should be able to play somewhere if that is what she wants.  The challenge is figuring out if what she wants is realistic based on her commitment, grades and yes, aggression.  It isn't for everyone and the girls that are getting those spots are self promoters or absolutely amazing or both.  She isn't quite there on any of those things.  Which personally is fine with me, I certainly wasn't and wouldn't be but depending on what level she wants to play at, it's kind of required.  She really likes Vanderbilt and academically it's a good fit if she can get her SAT scores where they need to be.  I think she has an ok chance of playing there but I don't know that it would include any money at all which is a problem.  The other 2 schools are D2 versus D1 but one isn't all that exciting academically or location wise (solid but boring lol but a really great soccer program and as it is in state, it would be SO cool financially) and the other is an amazing school (Colorado School of Mines) but she really wants life sciences...not earth and that makes it not a good fit at all which is a bit of a bummer.  Her chances for money at Mines is there though.

Who knows, very likely something not even on the radar could bubble up.  Many of the ones she is very interested in...haven't nibbled back.  It's a hard road this thing that's for sure.  She may move teams after state cup and that would help her exposure.  Assuming she makes this other team, that's stressful too.  Frustrating part is she truly does have the ability to be top and we've seen it, especially with her HS team but her club coach now.... ugh.  I think he's going to have a major bail out at the end of the season, it will be interesting to see.



rentayenta said:


> Believe it or not the replacement chair has a faded streak in the leather so guess who's getting a second replacement on Wednesday?  I refuse to purchase something damaged. It cost far too much to have anything wrong with it. Interestingly, the second chair came with a throw pillow and the first did not.  So now I'll be getting a second pillow too. ​




Nor should you!



rentayenta said:


> Michael's parents wouldn't let the kids in their bedroom or bathroom. Poor guy tried to implement that rule in our home but with him gone 48* 4-5 times a month, it's sort of impossible as we all lay in our bed and watch movies.  Points for effort though.



That is a rule that we enforce but we also have the no TV in bedroom(s) rule so that helps.  

Our office is also kid free though that one is much harder to enforce.


----------



## franandaj

Just checking in over here so that I can leave more front page real estate on my new PTR, but it cracks me up that I hadn't even posted a link on my old PTR to the new and you already found it!


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> Mnn...yes and no.  She is good but not "top".  And the reality is that there are a lot of good players.  The top girls her age are already committed to schools believe it or not including several of her friends.  She should be able to play somewhere if that is what she wants.  The challenge is figuring out if what she wants is realistic based on her commitment, grades and yes, aggression.  It isn't for everyone and the girls that are getting those spots are self promoters or absolutely amazing or both.  She isn't quite there on any of those things.  Which personally is fine with me, I certainly wasn't and wouldn't be but depending on what level she wants to play at, it's kind of required.  She really likes Vanderbilt and academically it's a good fit if she can get her SAT scores where they need to be.  I think she has an ok chance of playing there but I don't know that it would include any money at all which is a problem.  The other 2 schools are D2 versus D1 but one isn't all that exciting academically or location wise (solid but boring lol but a really great soccer program and as it is in state, it would be SO cool financially) and the other is an amazing school (Colorado School of Mines) but she really wants life sciences...not earth and that makes it not a good fit at all which is a bit of a bummer.  Her chances for money at Mines is there though.



Mines is amazing....I hired a girl here straight from Mines with a EE degree.  Plus Colorado is super cool. 

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Mines is amazing....I hired a girl here straight from Mines with a EE degree.  Plus Colorado is super cool.
> 
> Jill in CO



Agreed and Agreed.  We currently have 2 of our experts that are from Mines (both Metallurgical/Materials, one a PhD) and have 2 more starting this month, one right out of school (PhD Mechanical).

There is an environmental program that is possibly a good fit but it's a minor...and for a girl that really isn't sure what she wants, being locked into an earth science focused school probably isn't best.  Which is a bit of a bummer.  But you never know.

She will also visit CU (Boulder) and Colorado State on the same visit.


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> To your date question....current "soft" date is around May 12th ish based on when I think State cup will be.  BUT...if Kendall moves into an ECNL league after this State Cup (5/12/13)  it won't be as tied to that and I'm not sure what that will mean in terms of date flexibility if anything. However I should know before the 7m date either way.  I believe ideally Mary Ellen would like to go a little earlier than that if it can work.



YES - what she said.  I'm good with those dates.  Originally I had thought it would be fun to go in March, but since I will be starting a new job in July and I have the October trip that I need ask off for, middle of May actually makes more sense.  That way my trips are about 6 months apart.  Main thing is I want a F&G trip.    So Cynthia can pick the actual dates.  I'm flexible!  

My boys will both me in school until about the third week of May, since they both attend colleges that have a winter session, thus their spring semester starts a little later.

Now - back to your update......

Yeah for throwing caution to the wind and taking cell phone pics on EE - front and back!  Love the smile on everyone's face.  Love your "one Handed" picture (as opposed to no hands).  

I also love that sunset.  The nice thing about October is the sunset is so pretty.  And for some reason I love watching the sun go down in AK.

Nice picture of the elusive lion.  I hope I am able to snag a picture of him or her....oh....someday.


----------



## MEK

jedijill said:


> Mines is amazing....I hired a girl here straight from Mines with a EE degree.  Plus Colorado is super cool.
> 
> Jill in CO



Not to hijack, but when I was looking at colleges for Nick I was definitely intrigued by this school.  Amazing ratings.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Mnn...yes and no.  She is good but not "top".  And the reality is that there are a lot of good players.  The top girls her age are already committed to schools believe it or not including several of her friends.  She should be able to play somewhere if that is what she wants.  The challenge is figuring out if what she wants is realistic based on her commitment, grades and yes, aggression.  It isn't for everyone and the girls that are getting those spots are self promoters or absolutely amazing or both.  She isn't quite there on any of those things.  Which personally is fine with me, I certainly wasn't and wouldn't be but depending on what level she wants to play at, it's kind of required.  She really likes Vanderbilt and academically it's a good fit if she can get her SAT scores where they need to be.  I think she has an ok chance of playing there but I don't know that it would include any money at all which is a problem.  The other 2 schools are D2 versus D1 but one isn't all that exciting academically or location wise (solid but boring lol but a really great soccer program and as it is in state, it would be SO cool financially) and the other is an amazing school (Colorado School of Mines) but she really wants life sciences...not earth and that makes it not a good fit at all which is a bit of a bummer.  Her chances for money at Mines is there though.





I need to verse myself on this scholarship stuff, do you have a site you refer to or the schools site? 

Those darn SAT scores will be the death of me. Of us. Seriously. So much importance is placed upon them. 

Good for her for knowing what she wants to concentrate on. She's a smart girl. I'm sure the right match will make itself clear.​


> Who knows, very likely something not even on the radar could bubble up.  Many of the ones she is very interested in...haven't nibbled back.  It's a hard road this thing that's for sure.  She may move teams after state cup and that would help her exposure.  Assuming she makes this other team, that's stressful too.  Frustrating part is she truly does have the ability to be top and we've seen it, especially with her HS team but her club coach now.... ugh.  I think he's going to have a major bail out at the end of the season, it will be interesting to see.



Really? Why are they bailing? Is he proactive with getting her name out and the schools to come watch them play?​




> Nor should you!




The last delivery guy told me that if the chair isn't perfect to call back, so I did.​




> That is a rule that we enforce but we also have the no TV in bedroom(s) rule so that helps.




We won this tv so we put it in our room. It's only got Apple TV so no cable or channels, just Netflix and we can stream from the Mac. The kids don't have TV in their rooms. Or computers.​


> Our office is also kid free though that one is much harder to enforce.




We have three bathroom and only MY shower gets used. The kids don't use theirs so they don't have to clean it. ​


franandaj said:


> Just checking in over here so that I can leave more front page real estate on my new PTR, but it cracks me up that I hadn't even posted a link on my old PTR to the new and you already found it!




I logged in and there is was. Good read.  It's going to be such a fun trip.​


jedijill said:


> Mines is amazing....I hired a girl here straight from Mines with a EE degree.  Plus Colorado is super cool.
> 
> Jill in CO




I agreed with Jill, Colorado is very cool. It's gorgeous like Utah minus the stifling repression. ​


MEK said:


> YES - what she said.  I'm good with those dates.  Originally I had thought it would be fun to go in March, but since I will be starting a new job in July and I have the October trip that I need ask off for, middle of May actually makes more sense.  That way my trips are about 6 months apart.  Main thing is I want a F&G trip.    So Cynthia can pick the actual dates.  I'm flexible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm behind; you found a job?  Awesome! And that's great you'll get some of the summer off before starting. What will you be doing, what specialty?​
> 
> 
> 
> Now - back to your update......
> 
> Yeah for throwing caution to the wind and taking cell phone pics on EE - front and back!  Love the smile on everyone's face.  Love your "one Handed" picture (as opposed to no hands).
> 
> I also love that sunset.  The nice thing about October is the sunset is so pretty.  And for some reason I love watching the sun go down in AK.
> 
> Nice picture of the elusive lion.  I hope I am able to snag a picture of him or her....oh....someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get pretty lucky with big cat photos. We've seen them awake on every safari. They're so majestic.
> 
> It's the first sunset I've seen in AK and it was remarkable. Can't wait for the next.
> 
> EE is so much fun. It's a family favorite. It's impossible not to have fun on it.​
> 
> 
> 
> MEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to hijack, but when I was looking at colleges for Nick I was definitely intrigued by this school.  Amazing ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijack away. That's sometimes the best part of a report. I like the chatter as much as the report. ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I need to verse myself on this scholarship stuff, do you have a site you refer to or the schools site?​




Neither of the above.  Some schools have good sites for that stuff but hers isn't one of them.  The boys are supposedly starting a new system that will be good for them in terms of matching but too early to tell.  We are amazingly old school and it's all word of mouth info.  Realistically though we figure we can't and shouldn't count on anything, it's gravy it if happens and if it does may open up schools that we couldn't otherwise consider.  She may not get a match at all, you just don't really know.  And even if you do, they school could get a new coach who changes their mind.  It has happened to several people, one who is a senior and scrambling.  It happened to K too but that was more of just an interest in having her visit, not a verbal commitment like this other player we know.  It's pretty brutal.  I commend those who want it that badly but we will understand if she decided not to (not sure her mom would though). 



rentayenta said:


> Those darn SAT scores will be the death of me. Of us. Seriously. So much importance is placed upon them.



Yah, she has an ugly Sat.  SAT in the am and then a 7pm state cup quarterfinal game.  BLEH.  Oh wait we have an ugly Saturday...Evan has 2 Trombone competition performances in the middle of all of that 



rentayenta said:


> Really? Why are they bailing? Is he proactive with getting her name out and the schools to come watch them play?​



Nope, he isn't.  Now...that said.... technically he is not allowed to do a lot and neither are the schools.  Pretty strict rules around all of it.  It is supposed to be player driven.  But is he giving guidance on good fits, etc?  Nope, not an iota and he absolutely should be doing that.  He knows the game, but honestly he is just not that great of a coach in our opinion in terms of getting the team to act like a team and really getting the most out of his players so they develop.  It's a bunch of really talented girls that aren't in our opinion, living up to their potential.



rentayenta said:


> We won this tv so we put it in our room. It's only got Apple TV so no cable or channels, just Netflix and we can stream from the Mac. The kids don't have TV in their rooms. Or computers.​



Same here.  K technically has a TV but that's also the "play" and guest room when she isn't there and is set up with a lock code to restrict hours 



rentayenta said:


> We have three bathroom and only MY shower gets used. The kids don't use theirs so they don't have to clean it. ​



That would SO not happen at my house.  I hate letting Jeff's folks use it when they visit, or letting K use the jacuzzi tub after a game.  The boys have never been allowed to use it and I'm ok keeping it that way unless there is a sports reason for the big tub at some point.  LOL​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Neither of the above.  Some schools have good sites for that stuff but hers isn't one of them.  The boys are supposedly starting a new system that will be good for them in terms of matching but too early to tell.  We are amazingly old school and it's all word of mouth info.  Realistically though we figure we can't and shouldn't count on anything, it's gravy it if happens and if it does may open up schools that we couldn't otherwise consider.  She may not get a match at all, you just don't really know.  And even if you do, they school could get a new coach who changes their mind.  It has happened to several people, one who is a senior and scrambling.  It happened to K too but that was more of just an interest in having her visit, not a verbal commitment like this other player we know.  It's pretty brutal.  I commend those who want it that badly but we will understand if she decided not to (not sure her mom would though).




Its sounds harrowing. I didn't even think about coaches changing. That could mess up everything in terms of what positions they're trying to fill.  Crazy. It's its own little sub culture for sure.​




> Yah, she has an ugly Sat.  SAT in the am and then a 7pm state cup quarterfinal game.  BLEH.  Oh wait we have an ugly Saturday...Evan has 2 Trombone competition performances in the middle of all of that




I won't even line the chickens cage with Gabby's PLAN score (pre-ACT). It was scary and not surprising. 

That's a parent ugly Saturday for sure.  We've got a spa day and then dinner with friends. ​




> Nope, he isn't.  Now...that said.... technically he is not allowed to do a lot and neither are the schools.  Pretty strict rules around all of it.  It is supposed to be player driven.  But is he giving guidance on good fits, etc?  Nope, not an iota and he absolutely should be doing that.  He knows the game, but honestly he is just not that great of a coach in our opinion in terms of getting the team to act like a team and really getting the most out of his players so they develop.  It's a bunch of really talented girls that aren't in our opinion, living up to their potential.




Thats a huge bummer. I agree he should follow the rules but he should be getting the allowable info out there. Joshua's club is excellent about getting info out. Gabby's not so much but she'd never get a soccer scholarship. It's truly expensive recreation for her at this point.  And I'm the sucker that keeps paying however Michael makes good points about it being fun, healthy, good for her in terms of being part of a team etc....​




> Same here.  K technically has a TV but that's also the "play" and guest room when she isn't there and is set up with a lock code to restrict hours




Good for you! I keep forgetting you don't have K full time.​




> That would SO not happen at my house.  I hate letting Jeff's folks use it when they visit, or letting K use the jacuzzi tub after a game.  The boys have never been allowed to use it and I'm ok keeping it that way unless there is a sports reason for the big tub at some point.  LOL




Every fire family I know has two ways the house is ran; one for when dads on shift and one for when dad is home. Mine are in my jetted tub all of the time. And they have their own jetted tub.  I'm a softie. I won't tell you that I warm towels in the winter or make them food and hot chocolate for when they're relaxing in the tub. Nope, I won't tell you that.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Its sounds harrowing. I didn't even think about coaches changing. That could mess up everything in terms of what positions they're trying to fill.  Crazy. It's its own little sub culture for sure.
> 
> I won't even line the chickens cage with Gabby's PLAN score (pre-ACT). It was scary and not surprising.
> 
> That's a parent ugly Saturday for sure.  We've got a spa day and then dinner with friends. ​



I want your Saturday!  Want to trade?  Sunday is bark delivery and I am SO not ready for it weeding wise.  UGH.

K's practice SAT was not good and frankly was a bit surprising.  She's had a prep class since then...will be interesting to see.



rentayenta said:


> Thats a huge bummer. I agree he should follow the rules but he should be getting the allowable info out there. Joshua's club is excellent about getting info out. Gabby's not so much but she'd never get a soccer scholarship. It's truly expensive recreation for her at this point.  And I'm the sucker that keeps paying however Michael makes good points about it being fun, healthy, good for her in terms of being part of a team etc....​



I'd agree with Michael on that one and if they aren't a traveling team it's not so bad comparatively.

Our team manager gets info out....when he knows it.  The missing element to me is any kind of guidance as to what schools/teams/levels might be a good fit for her and attainable, strategies for letters etc (from the coach, not team manager) that kind of thing.  The coach should, in my opinion, be looking at the whole player in terms over overall academics, interests and playing ability.  Her old coach did and has provided some good input.  Sadly, her old coach who we adored, was just not at a very good club so the level of players on her team brought K down.  In that situation her coach got the very best she could out of the team...they were just limited in where they could go with it.  This is the opposite of that, so much talent really being left on the table it is sad to watch.  K is getting much better exposure than before to be sure with the move but hasn't grown as a player.

Of course if someone changes your position constantly that's hard to do. 



rentayenta said:


> Every fire family I know has two ways the house is ran; one for when dads on shift and one for when dad is home. Mine are in my jetted tub all of the time. And they have their own jetted tub.  I'm a softie. I won't tell you that I warm towels in the winter or make them food and hot chocolate for when they're relaxing in the tub. Nope, I won't tell you that.​



LOL!  I'm not sure softie is the word, you are just much nicer and far more giving than I.  I do think that each family has a different dynamic period when it's just one parent on duty.  Whether it's the dad allowing scarier movies or kids to go farther away (or later) solo or the mom  allowing more treats or other indulgences...it's just different.

You let them EAT in your bathroom?    I don't eat in my bathroom.    LOL!  Coffee....water.....wine.  That's it.  Then again no one is allowed to eat anywhere but the kitchen (or outside).  Really does cut down on the cleaning.  

And warm towels.  Can you be my mom?


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> Agreed and Agreed.  We currently have 2 of our experts that are from Mines (both Metallurgical/Materials, one a PhD) and have 2 more starting this month, one right out of school (PhD Mechanical).
> 
> There is an environmental program that is possibly a good fit but it's a minor...and for a girl that really isn't sure what she wants, being locked into an earth science focused school probably isn't best.  Which is a bit of a bummer.  But you never know.
> 
> She will also visit CU (Boulder) and Colorado State on the same visit.



Very cool!  I wanted to go to CU so bad when i was in HS but I just couldn't justify the out of state tuition.  I know lots of CU, CSU, and Mines grads so if she or you want to talk to any "real" grads I could get you some contact info.

BTW, the boy-girl ratio at Mines is very much in K's favor. 


Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I want your Saturday!  Want to trade?  Sunday is bark delivery and I am SO not ready for it weeding wise.  UGH.




No.  The salon Michael and I go to is having a spa day and haircuts are only $20 for certain stylists so all 5 of us are going. I get my hair trimmed every three months so I'm going for the wine and cheese and a pedicure. Michael is going to our regular stylist and the kids are going to three new ones. We are ditching them for dinner though.

Our bark comes Thursday. It'll be bark Sunday for us. Hate bark Sundays.  I can already feel the blisters forming.​


> K's practice SAT was not good and frankly was a bit surprising.  She's had a prep class since then...will be interesting to see.




How much was the prep course? I never took the SAT or ACT. I went into CSULB with my AA from a JC. 

​




> I'd agree with Michael on that one and if they aren't a traveling team it's not so bad comparatively.
> 
> Our team manager gets info out....when he knows it.  The missing element to me is any kind of guidance as to what schools/teams/levels might be a good fit for her and attainable, strategies for letters etc (from the coach, not team manager) that kind of thing.  The coach should, in my opinion, be looking at the whole player in terms over overall academics, interests and playing ability.  Her old coach did and has provided some good input.  Sadly, her old coach who we adored, was just not at a very good club so the level of players on her team brought K down.  In that situation her coach got the very best she could out of the team...they were just limited in where they could go with it.  This is the opposite of that, so much talent really being left on the table it is sad to watch.  K is getting much better exposure than before to be sure with the move but hasn't grown as a player.
> 
> Of course if someone changes your position constantly that's hard to do.




Thats too bad really to not bring out all of the talent possible. That's rough changing clubs. Joshua changed last year but almost his entire team and coach changed. I like the philosophy of Gabby's club better but Joshua's  produces. He takes much more serious than Gabby. 

Her team travels instate so its manageable. Joshua's may travel out of state next year. They're going from D2 to D1 or Premium 2.​




> LOL!  I'm not sure softie is the word, you are just much nicer and far more giving than I.  I do think that each family has a different dynamic period when it's just one parent on duty.  Whether it's the dad allowing scarier movies or kids to go farther away (or later) solo or the mom  allowing more treats or other indulgences...it's just different.





 For sure. We abide by dads rules when he's home like how much to feed the dog blah blah blah. Thankfully we don't differ on the biggies so its not a stressful transition. Maybe a little inconsistent but not stressful. ​


> You let them EAT in your bathroom?    I don't eat in my bathroom.    LOL!  Coffee....water.....wine.  That's it.  Then again no one is allowed to eat anywhere but the kitchen (or outside).  Really does cut down on the cleaning.
> 
> And warm towels.  Can you be my mom?





I do let them eat in the bathroom. I don't eat in the bathroom.  But I don't care if they do. I'm sure it would make things cleaner if I didn't let them eat all over. I do draw the line at food upstairs and in their bedrooms. I used to say kitchen only and then I got tired of nagging, Michael included. It's easier to run the vacuum a few extra times a week especially when that's their chore. 



I'll be your mom.  And I'll make you quesadillas while you soak in the tub. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> No.  The salon Michael and I go to is having a spa day and haircuts are only $20 for certain stylists so all 5 of us are going. I get my hair trimmed every three months so I'm going for the wine and cheese and a pedicure. Michael is going to our regular stylist and the kids are going to three new ones. We are ditching them for dinner though.
> 
> Our bark comes Thursday. It'll be bark Sunday for us. Hate bark Sundays.  I can already feel the blisters forming.​



I have a haircut tomorrow, can't wait.  I'm on about the same schedule, every 3 months although it may have been longer I don't even know.  Bark is NO fun.  We are having it blown in this time, ours is all hills and it's a nightmare to spread otherwise but it really needs to be weeded better before that happens and I don't know that it will happen based on Sat's timeline.  UGH.



rentayenta said:


> How much was the prep course? I never took the SAT or ACT. I went into CSULB with my AA from a JC.​





Dunno.   Taylor did one through Kaplan online, K did one with Sylvan at a center.  Jeff found the one for T, K's mom the one she is at.  In general I don't have a good impression of Sylvan but her mom sold Jeff on it and he's pretty picky so...we will see. I'm quite sure K's was more, probably twice what T's was.

I never took a prep class either.  I didn't know such a thing even existed!  I did take the SAT and another WA test that I can't recall what it was called but doesn't exist anymore.  LOL.  



rentayenta said:


> Thats too bad really to not bring out all of the talent possible. That's rough changing clubs. Joshua changed last year but almost his entire team and coach changed. I like the philosophy of Gabby's club better but Joshua's  produces. He takes much more serious than Gabby.
> 
> Her team travels instate so its manageable. Joshua's may travel out of state next year. They're going from D2 to D1 or Premium 2.​




It's funny, I feel like they changed how our divisions work but basically it's D1-D4.  She on a D1 team.  It's funny.  ECNL will try to tell you they are better than the D1 teams and in general I'd agree at least on the caliber of players but it is it's own thing and the national soccer rankings actually seem to favor the state cup aligned teams for points so in their system her current team is ranked higher (51 nationally) than the one she might go to (85) lol!

I'm not convinced it will make a difference for her last year but who really knows, it's such a quagmire on so many levels.



rentayenta said:


> I'll be your mom.  And I'll make you quesadillas while you soak in the tub.



A margarita maybe but quesedillas in my bathroom?  LOL!  Nah...​


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## pooh'smate

Loved your pictures on EE and the sunset. Your Saturday sounds wonderful. I need a haircut badly. Mine is comming up next weekend.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I have a haircut tomorrow, can't wait.  I'm on about the same schedule, every 3 months although it may have been longer I don't even know.  Bark is NO fun.  We are having it blown in this time, ours is all hills and it's a nightmare to spread otherwise but it really needs to be weeded better before that happens and I don't know that it will happen based on Sat's timeline.  UGH.




Blown in. Please explain. ​





> Dunno.   Taylor did one through Kaplan online, K did one with Sylvan at a center.  Jeff found the one for T, K's mom the one she is at.  In general I don't have a good impression of Sylvan but her mom sold Jeff on it and he's pretty picky so...we will see. I'm quite sure K's was more, probably twice what T's was.




I'll have to look into it. Gabby won't have the discipline to practice online. I'm hoping I can find something fairly local.​


> I never took a prep class either.  I didn't know such a thing even existed!  I did take the SAT and another WA test that I can't recall what it was called but doesn't exist anymore.  LOL.




Lol! I remember having the SAT but no the ACT.​




> It's funny, I feel like they changed how our divisions work but basically it's D1-D4.  She on a D1 team.  It's funny.  ECNL will try to tell you they are better than the D1 teams and in general I'd agree at least on the caliber of players but it is it's own thing and the national soccer rankings actually seem to favor the state cup aligned teams for points so in their system her current team is ranked higher (51 nationally) than the one she might go to (85) lol!








What does ENCL stand for? Do you buys have ODP teams too? I think I recall you saying something about them.​




> A margarita maybe but quesedillas in my bathroom?  LOL!  Nah...




If your my child you're defs not getting booze. ​


kaoden39 said:


>




​


pooh'smate said:


> Loved your pictures on EE and the sunset. Your Saturday sounds wonderful. I need a haircut badly. Mine is comming up next weekend.




I'm so very happy for you.  How many days?​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> I'm so very happy for you.  How many days?​



I am so excited!!!! 146 days!!!!! We are going Sept 24- Oct 5th and staying at POP. I will post my tentative plans if you want.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Blown in. Please explain. ​



It's a blower truck, they come in and spray it all around for you, goes up to 150 feet deep from the truck.   They will clean up, or you can pay less and clean it up yourself but it's a mess so we are having them do it.



rentayenta said:


> I'll have to look into it. Gabby won't have the discipline to practice online. I'm hoping I can find something fairly local.​



I'm sure there are local options and your HS should have resources as well I'd think.




rentayenta said:


> Lol! I remember having the SAT but no the ACT.​



It's terrible, I don't even know if I took the ACT. I took something besides the SAT and I thought it was a state specific test that our state schools would accept instead of the SAT but maybe it was the ACT?  



rentayenta said:


> What does ENCL stand for? Do you buys have ODP teams too? I think I recall you saying something about them.​



Elite Club National League I think.  Yes, we have ODP.  K has done it a few times, including this year.  What is nice is at her age it is actually a much smaller commitment, basically one tournament in Jan and then it is done.  Don't know yet about next year.



rentayenta said:


> If your my child you're defs not getting booze. ​



you are SUCH a buzz kill mom!


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> I am so excited!!!! 146 days!!!!! We are going Sept 24- Oct 5th and staying at POP. I will post my tentative plans if you want.




I'm so very happy for you. Heck yeah- post them!! We like to see it all. ​




eandesmom said:


> It's a blower truck, they come in and spray it all around for you, goes up to 150 feet deep from the truck.   They will clean up, or you can pay less and clean it up yourself but it's a mess so we are having them do it.




Oh my gosh, I want this done. I'm looking at wheel barrow and gloves, the old fashioned way. How much is it to have it blown?​




> I'm sure there are local options and your HS should have resources as well I'd think.



I bet you're right. Her school is very good about communicating resources so I'm sure they'll have local options.​





> It's terrible, I don't even know if I took the ACT. I took something besides the SAT and I thought it was a state specific test that our state schools would accept instead of the SAT but maybe it was the ACT?



I bet it was the ACT.​




> Elite Club National League I think.  Yes, we have ODP.  K has done it a few times, including this year.  What is nice is at her age it is actually a much smaller commitment, basically one tournament in Jan and then it is done.  Don't know yet about next year.



Thats nice.  We haven't taken the ODP plunge with Joshua yet though I know it's coming. I don't want to commit to anything else. I'm committed out. And I'm going to need to be committed. ​




> you are SUCH a buzz kill mom!




I'm liberal but I'm not _that_ liberal. 





Looks like we'll be doing Gabby's graduation cruise in June of 2015. Jenna et al are jointing us.  Not sure if we're going to do a WDW cruise combo or just the cruise. Not sure what ship either. The Fantasy is gorgeous but the size scares me. The new and improved Magic may be an option depending on itineraries. Dream? Or maybe we'll love the Wonder so much we'll cruise it again. I hear its going on for dry dock next year so it may be all changed up too. I'm glad I'm getting to sail at least one original ship. I like nostalgia.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Oh my gosh, I want this done. I'm looking at wheel barrow and gloves, the old fashioned way. How much is it to have it blown?​




a lot more.  Like 63% more.  UGH.




rentayenta said:


> Thats nice.  We haven't taken the ODP plunge with Joshua yet though I know it's coming. I don't want to commit to anything else. I'm committed out. And I'm going to need to be committed. ​



ODP isn't so bad commmittment wise even when younger.  Some extra practices and I think there was 1-2 tournaments and then a weeklong camp if they make the "touring" team.  What age group is he?



rentayenta said:


> Looks like we'll be doing Gabby's graduation cruise in June of 2015. Jenna et al are jointing us.  Not sure if we're going to do a WDW cruise combo or just the cruise. Not sure what ship either. The Fantasy is gorgeous but the size scares me. The new and improved Magic may be an option depending on itineraries. Dream? Or maybe we'll love the Wonder so much we'll cruise it again. I hear its going on for dry dock next year so it may be all changed up too. I'm glad I'm getting to sail at least one original ship. I like nostalgia.



Ah, so she is only a sophomore?  I thought she was a Junior for some reason.  Lots of time on the SAT/ACT prep.

I was worried about size on the Dream and I do think for a first cruise, esp if it is short one that it could be tricky but there is such a sense of familiarity with the classic ships that we found it very easy for the most part as we had been on the Wonder.  I think you'd be ok on any of them really and the kids would be all over the aquaduck.  In general, the boys preferred the Dream I think but really loved the Wonder too.  Group cruise, I love it!!!!  For us it is all about the itineraries, although I do like the staterooms on the new ships better (WAY more storage). I would really like to go on the Fantasy to check out the ship but Jeff hasn't been interested in the itineraries whereas the Magic has had multiple that interest us.  Go figure.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> a lot more.  Like 63% more.  UGH.




 Yikes but sounds worth it. Hauling and spreading bark is one of the worst yard duties. I'd rather pick up doodle and weed.​





> ODP isn't so bad commmittment wise even when younger.  Some extra practices and I think there was 1-2 tournaments and then a weeklong camp if they make the "touring" team.  What age group is he?




He's U11 or U12, not sure.  I think U11. He's one of the oldest on his team which I don't love necessarily. 





> Ah, so she is only a sophomore?  I thought she was a Junior for some reason.  Lots of time on the SAT/ACT prep.




Yes, just a sophomore. I really want her to begin prepping after she gets home from camp. I'm going to look into a summer course. She has crazy high aspirations.​



> I was worried about size on the Dream and I do think for a first cruise, esp if it is short one that it could be tricky but there is such a sense of familiarity with the classic ships that we found it very easy for the most part as we had been on the Wonder.  I think you'd be ok on any of them really and the kids would be all over the aquaduck.  In general, the boys preferred the Dream I think but really loved the Wonder too.  Group cruise, I love it!!!!  For us it is all about the itineraries, although I do like the staterooms on the new ships better (WAY more storage). I would really like to go on the Fantasy to check out the ship but Jeff hasn't been interested in the itineraries whereas the Magic has had multiple that interest us.  Go figure.




Why do you think they preferred the Dream? 


I can see that. A lot of people book according to itinerary not ship or even price. I booked the Wonder based on price and itinerary. I wanted CC but didn't care as much about the other stops. I like the Fantasy's 7 day itinerary better because for one, its 7 days not 5  and I've always wanted to see the BVI (I think that's what they're called) but I have no desire to cruise the Fantasy first. Michaels fire coworker just took his kids on the Fantasy and loved it. Michaels now all open to a cruise. I said good thing as we're going in 2015.  He sort of laughed.  He always has to put up a fight but always gives in. It's a little game we play. 

The Aquaduck or Aquadunk will be a mist have for 2015. Joshua wouldn't ride the Aquduck now unless he had a slew of buddies egging him on. He's seen Titanic one too many times and while he's excited, admittedly a little nervous about cruising. 

I'm going to have to really look at itineraries. Gabby wants tropical and Jenna et al are good with that. Michael and Nate want Alaska which I'm not opposed too as much. I've been reading a ton of Alaska reports and it looks gorgeous. I retread yours too. I'd be open to a WDW cruise spilt too. Summer may call for the BWV. Hmm.......

Joshua didn't care for this cruise. All he wanted was somewhere the girls haven't been which is CC and also to go to Mexico because the girls have been there. He wants to have a one up.  He'll have it. We're getting the kids' passports right after school gets out but for now only Joshua needs one. Hopefully that will, change by next summer. My girlfriends hubby is now working for Disneyland Paris and we'd love to go visit before he's finished. I can't even think how much flights to Paris are. All I know is that I don't want to go during their winter. She said it was miserable; worse than Utah's. ​


----------



## scottny

Very nice chairs.
I do not go hands free either. No no, I must hold on. 
Ooh the lion was awake. 
Loved the safari pics. 
All caught up.


----------



## rentayenta

scottny said:


> Very nice chairs.
> I do not go hands free either. No no, I must hold on.
> Ooh the lion was awake.
> Loved the safari pics.
> All caught up.



Thank you, I really like them too. I ended up getting one of the replaced twice. I'm kind of a pain like that.  Glad I did because the first set didn't come with the throw pillows, not pictured, but the new ones did. Odd. 

Then you get just how crazy it was for me to take a photo.  I felt wild anyway. Lol! 

The safari is always such a treat. And AK near/at night is a total must.​


----------



## rentayenta

Here's the chair with pillow. I love them. They're so worth all the Top Ramen I'm having to eat.


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> I'm behind; you found a job?  Awesome! And that's great you'll get some of the summer off before starting. What will you be doing, what specialty?​
> 
> 
> ​




Cardiac surgery.  That's what I do now.  I love it.  Loved it from the first time I walked in an open heart unit all those years ago.  Until I actually start I don't want to give too many identifiers about the job, but let's just say there is some history involved which hopefully one day I can share.  But I'm very excited and definitely on track for a May girls trip!

I love you chairs.  Hopefully you don't have to eat too many ramen noodles!  ​


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Cardiac surgery.  That's what I do now.  I love it.  Loved it from the first time I walked in an open heart unit all those years ago.  Until I actually start I don't want to give too many identifiers about the job, but let's just say there is some history involved which hopefully one day I can share.  But I'm very excited and definitely on track for a May girls trip!
> 
> I love you chairs.  Hopefully you don't have to eat too many ramen noodles!



I'm so glad that you found something you love! That's so exciting and congratulations. I can't wait to hear more about it. And cardiac? Wow! That's big stuff. Seriously. Way cool! 


 Tonight it's pasta with cut up veggies on the side.  As silly as it sounds, I love these chairs. I can't wait for the love seat and four more pillows. I'm officially old. Furniture floats my boat. ​


----------



## rentayenta

We left AK after a gorgeous evening with plenty of fun to be had. We said goodbye to Jenna et al and hopped the bus back to Kidani. 

 Kidani is simply gorgeous. Sorry for the blur. Here is the entrance. I just dug the lanterns.






The girls wanted to head back to the villa and unwind while me, Michael, and Joshua headed through the lobby and to the fire pit area. Im sure there is a proper name but I dont know what it is. We wanted to look through the night vision goggles. I had taken copious amounts of notes on must-dos at Kidani and this was one of them. 

View from the fire pit:





The fire pit:





We met the sweetest CM who took to Joshua right away. There was only one other gentleman out there so we all got our own pairs of goggles. They were really so incredible. We saw giraffes mostly and it was so cool! We decided against taking pictures as not to disturb the night vision area.

We stayed for a good 30 minutes. This is Joshua and his new buddy. She was so patient and kind and gave us so many factoids about AKV. Shes the one who told us about the bead activity (foreshadowing)....we saw her multiple times through the trip and each time she said hello to Joshua, by name, and was very sweet. I think he may have developed a slight crush. She had a great accent too. 





After the night vision experience, DH and I decided it was time for a drink! But first a few photos on the way back to the villa:









We took Joshua upstairs, dropped off our stuff, and headed to Sanaa. I had read him almost every menu before the trip  and he still had no idea what Sanaa served. Men. 

On the way:





We left the camera in the villa so all these photos were taken with my iPhone. 

Sanaa is gorgeous. Its so inviting and warm and wonderful. It was pretty empty and we didnt have trouble finding a great spot. We found a cool round table with a half booth and big chair. 

Upon entering:





Night caps have become one of our favorite things to do after a long day at the parks. We discovered this luxury while staying at the GCV. 

Our server came over, gave us menus, and we decided what we wanted to drink. I knew I wanted chocolate, strong, and warm. I ordered a chocolate martini but asked for it warm. The bartender made it warm, added some whipped cream per my request. It was perfect and totally hit the spot. DH ordered a glass of red; Black Pearl Oro, Paarl South Africa to be exact. Both glasses hit the spot as did both of my warm martinis.  





We also ordered the infamous bread service. I had first seen the bread service on one of Alisons trip reports and it went on my must-do list.





In proper DIS fashion I took photos of the menu too:









And a final decor shot:





With Michaels many trips to Africa, he just loved this and AKV in general. Homerun! 

We sat and chatted about the trip, got a little tipsy, and just chilled. It was truly the perfect ending to a very magical day. Once again, purchasing DVC was the best vacation decision ever! 


To be continued...... 
​


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a lovely resort.

That CM looks really friendly and it seems like Joshua really liked the attention.

Nightcaps and bread service looks AAAAhMazing!


----------



## MEK

I have had the bread service and it is a must do everytime I eat at Saana.  So, so good.

And having a couple chocolate martinis with the bread service seems like a win-win to me.

I, too, love DVC and have no regrets about purchasing.  I even bought my first resale contract before the prices dropped after the stock market crash and still no regrets.  It was a great decision and took away all the pressure about how to score a Disney deal on a resort room or package.  Best move ever.


----------



## Misskitty3

rentayenta said:


> We are excited to have this as our new birthday protocol and the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rooms at the DLH are beautiful. DVC generally makes hotel rooms just so-so but that's not the case with the DLH.
> 
> I do have some photos of Carsland but not a ton.  I'll be back in 17 days and will take a ton during our commando Disney day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful way to spend your 40th! Having now stayed at the GCH and the refurbed DLH, I might choose the DLH unless you're renting DVC points for the GCV. The rooms at the GCH while pretty seem smaller than the rooms at the DLH. Some of the rooms though at the GCH have bunk beds which your boys might like.
> 
> The GCH/V though are fabulous. The lobby is unreal. We love Storytellers and Whitewater Snacks. We didn't get a chance to try Trader Sam's at the DLH but it's got that cool Tiki Vive and sounds fun. The pool at the GCV is also great. Lots of shade and lots of sun.
> 
> That's a tough choice but you can't go wrong with either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a big room. We had more than enough room.
> 
> 
> How did Scotty's testing go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got another mini update of sorts regarding Spring Break and a very loose itinerary. I love a good itinerary. DH has decided to join us for the first few days of Spring Break  He used to go with us on all of our trips but since going into business with his buddy it's very hard to plan anything super far out. Because this little Spring Break trip is so last minute, for me , he's able to join us. So as it stands, here are our plans:
> 
> Friday: drive from SLC to Vegas, stay the night. Right now I have the newly refurbed Plaza book for $48 a night. It's on Fremont St. downtown. My very picky friend stayed there recently and promises me the rooms are very clean and the interior of the hotel has been all remodeled, except the casino. My only hesitation is that the reviews are VERY mixed on this hotel. Realistically we won't arrive until about 9 pm and really just will want a decent dinner and a clean place to sleep. I am also stalking Expedia etc for any other great deals. We've stayed at so many places in Vegas. The Orleans is my first choice but it's booked solid. I'm also looking at the Hardrock Hotel but with it being the Friday night of Spring Break, I don't want to get caught up in all that Strip traffic.  I know DH will be up for come Craps so I may have to change the hotel, maybe the Golden Nugget....I just don't know.
> 
> Saturday: early start to So Cal, staying with my bestie again, the same friend we just stayed with.
> 
> Sunday: Disneyland/DCA commando day. Orginally we were only going to get a one day/one park ticket but have decided to go for the hopper. A friend of a friend was able to get us a discount on our hoppers.  I'm very grateful as I had NO idea how I was going to handle DCA without Disneyland. We haven't done a commando day without a midday break since the kids were all in strollers.  I think I'm going to need a stroller. I'm working on that daily itinerary right now.  I'll post more specifics about that later.
> 
> Monday: beach and then DH's flight leaves at 3:30 from LGB to SLC. LGB is the best airport.  And speaking of, my Kayak daily flight alert came this morning and DH's flight went down $61 so I called and now have a JetBlue credit. I love JetBlue.
> 
> Tuesday- Friday: no idea.  It'll be just the kids and myself. I know we'll do some beach days and we'll see my father a few times. He's in a SNF and can only handle visits of about an hour or so, so we don't really need to plan those. Of course they're wanting another Disneyland day. At least I raised them right. These days will be weather dependent and there's nothing we've got set in stone. My friend works during the day so I'm sure we'll do a few dinners/evenings with her and hit up some of our favorites; Taco Surf, Walt's Wharf, maybe McKenna's, and a few other spots.
> 
> Saturday: drive back to SLC from So Cal, no overnight stop. We love taking out time on the way out but on the way home we just want to get home.
> ​



Thanks for the line from your other trip report!  Just pooping over!

Wait.....Does JetBlue offer credits like Alaska?  After you ticket, if the price goes down, they will give you a credit?  We are flying JetBlue in June and I agree, the LGB airport is the best!!


Okay....back to reading about your Disney birthday......



Eta:  Honestly, I should NOT post on threads before having my morning coffee AND trying to type on an iPad!  I meant to say thanks for the LINK not the LINE to your trip report.  And, definitely didn't intend to use the term POOPING but instead I was just POPPING over!  Oh my.....


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> I'm so very happy for you. Heck yeah- post them!! We like to see it all. ​



Here they are. If anybody reading has any suggestions please say them. 


Tue, Sept 24 ~ Arrival, stay and hang out at resort.
Wed, Sept 25 ~ DHS ~ 50's Prime Time 4:25pm
Thu, Sept 26 ~ EPCOT ~ Rose & Crown 5:40pm 
Fri, Sept 27 ~ Magic Kingdom ~ CRT 8:35am 
Sat, Sept 28 ~ Animal Kingdom ~ Yak & Yeti 1:00pm 
Sun, Sept 29 ~ Sleep in ~ BOMA 10:00 am ~ hang out at POP ~ go to MNSHP in the evening
Mon, Sept 30 ~ Sleep In ~ Magic Kingdom Plaza Restaurant 5:15pm 
Tue, Oct 1 ~ EPCOT~Akershus 8:20am  enjoy Food & Wine
Wed Oct 2 ~ Sleep in, DTD, and going to Fort Wilderness to look at the horses (Lexi loves,loves,loves horses) and Hoop Dee Doo 6:15pm 
Thurs Oct 3 ~ Animal Kingdom Tusker House 11:15am 
Fri Oct 4 ~ Whatever park we want (I am pretty sure it will be Magic Kingdom)
Sat Oct 5 ~ head home


----------



## Misskitty3

I have had some coffee now but still typing on the iPad .....

That Club 33 looks fabulous!!  What a fun way to spend your birthday!!  And really cool to be able to enjoy it with others that know and appreciate the history!  

Did you know when you were there that you would be heading back to DL with your family and that you would all get to go to Club 33 together for dinner?


----------



## Misskitty3

rentayenta said:


> So i just truly realized how far behind I am on the WDW part of this report.  I'm going to finish my birthday Disneyland Day and then do our latest one dayer at Disneyland during Spring Break on my cruise report. I need a serious trip report intervention.
> 
> 
> I left you all on page 63. Lunch was amazing and we said goodbye to Alison and Fran. They were heading to do a little or a lot  of shopping. Sadee and I were going to watch the parade. I only have a few more photos to share of this wonderful and magical day as I'm only reporting on the Disney part.
> 
> My only character shot of the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way back to the hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally on cloud 9 from lunch; full, and dazed. Another biggie crossed off the bucket list. Between this and Nantucket this past summer, my bucket list is shrinking.
> 
> Remember I told you about the desserts I took to-go? Well they made it home and were delicious as ever. I froze them once we got back to my friend's and then wrapped them and sealed them in true food freak fashion. They traveled well.
> 
> My beautiful mini eclairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most amazing cookies ever, sprinkled with pixie dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a ton of mints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a birthday for the books. We left the park and headed to my friend's where we spent the next 2 days. We visited the beach and of course some food favorites.
> 
> Thanks for reading my birthday report and about my very special lunch. Turning 44 isn't so bad when it happens at 33 with a great meal and wonderful people!
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue with the WDW portion of this report shortly.
> 
> 
> ​



I am a big time chocolate eclair lover...the ones at Epcot in France are sooo delicious!!  However, those sparkly cookies look delicious too!  Yum!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> What a lovely resort.
> 
> That CM looks really friendly and it seems like Joshua really liked the attention.
> 
> Nightcaps and bread service looks AAAAhMazing!




It really is such a beautiful and peaceful resort. I know peaceful and Disney don't always go together but I think DVC and Disney in general does a phenominal job with making their resorts very calm. 

The nightcaps and bread service totally hit the spot. I think the kids their MNSSHP candy, cut up veggies, and bagel bites. 

She was very friendly and he did enjoy the attention. He always seems to garner a lot of attention. He is very polite when out and I think adults appreciate his manners and ability to converse. Don't get me wrong, he's a goofball just like other kids but really knows how to read his audience already. He held the door open for a group of women at the DLH during our cammando day and a CM saw him and complemented him. Very cool to get poitive feedback.​


MEK said:


> I have had the bread service and it is a must do everytime I eat at Saana.  So, so good.



Its staying on the AKV must-do list for sure. It's cheap too which surpised me. Either that or I've been totally Disneyfized, like Fockerized but Disney style. ​


> And having a couple chocolate martinis with the bread service seems like a win-win to me.



It was a win-win. Not enough to have  ahngover but enough to sleep well. ​


> I, too, love DVC and have no regrets about purchasing.  I even bought my first resale contract before the prices dropped after the stock market crash and still no regrets.  It was a great decision and took away all the pressure about how to score a Disney deal on a resort room or package.  Best move ever.




When did you buy DVC? Where are your home resorts? It does take away the pressure on how to score a deal and I love that.​


Misskitty3 said:


> Thanks for the line from your other trip report!  Just pooping over!
> 
> Wait.....Does JetBlue offer credits like Alaska?  After you ticket, if the price goes down, they will give you a credit?  We are flying JetBlue in June and I agree, the LGB airport is the best!!
> 
> 
> Okay....back to reading about your Disney birthday......
> 
> 
> 
> Eta:  Honestly, I should NOT post on threads before having my morning coffee AND trying to type on an iPad!  I meant to say thanks for the LINK not the LINE to your trip report.  And, definitely didn't intend to use the term POOPING but instead I was just POPPING over!  Oh my.....



JetBlue does give credits.  Love JetBlue. I've never flown Alaska. Southwest had a no fee change policy which is also very nice. I fly JetBlue first whenever possible.​


pooh'smate said:


> Here they are. If anybody reading has any suggestions please say them.
> 
> 
> Tue, Sept 24 ~ Arrival, stay and hang out at resort.
> Wed, Sept 25 ~ DHS ~ 50's Prime Time 4:25pm
> Thu, Sept 26 ~ EPCOT ~ Rose & Crown 5:40pm
> Fri, Sept 27 ~ Magic Kingdom ~ CRT 8:35am
> Sat, Sept 28 ~ Animal Kingdom ~ Yak & Yeti 1:00pm
> Sun, Sept 29 ~ Sleep in ~ BOMA 10:00 am ~ hang out at POP ~ go to MNSHP in the evening
> Mon, Sept 30 ~ Sleep In ~ Magic Kingdom Plaza Restaurant 5:15pm
> Tue, Oct 1 ~ EPCOT~Akershus 8:20am  enjoy Food & Wine
> Wed Oct 2 ~ Sleep in, DTD, and going to Fort Wilderness to look at the horses (Lexi loves,loves,loves horses) and Hoop Dee Doo 6:15pm
> Thurs Oct 3 ~ Animal Kingdom Tusker House 11:15am
> Fri Oct 4 ~ Whatever park we want (I am pretty sure it will be Magic Kingdom)
> Sat Oct 5 ~ head home



Jessica, your plans look wonderful and I'm so very happy for you. 

We loved 50's! If your DH is playful ask for Loukilli as your server. I posted all about him and he was so much fun. He went above and beyond. 

Boma.  I haven't got to that part of the trip but when we ate there we ended up in what we lovingly refer to as a Boma Coma. I need to copyright that. ​


Misskitty3 said:


> I have had some coffee now but still typing on the iPad .....
> 
> That Club 33 looks fabulous!!  What a fun way to spend your birthday!!  And really cool to be able to enjoy it with others that know and appreciate the history!
> 
> Did you know when you were there that you would be heading back to DL with your family and that you would all get to go to Club 33 together for dinner?





I had no idea we'd be going back to Club 33. I received an email from someone I'd never met asking if we'd like to have dinner on Easter Sunday. Of course I said yes and the reservation was made. The sponsor wishes to remain anonymous but emailed me all of the reservation info and we were all set. It was such a generous and unexpected treat. Both dinner and lunch are out of this world. I'd go back to either in a second. ​


Misskitty3 said:


> I am a big time chocolate eclair lover...the ones at Epcot in France are sooo delicious!!  However, those sparkly cookies look delicious too!  Yum!




I love France's eclairs too and their Napoleans are to die for. Heavenly. The sparkly cookies were were very light with a hiny of lemon. They were incredible.​


----------



## franandaj

Nice update! I like the way you and Michael steal away for your night caps. If you saw the bread service on one of my reports,  it was stolen from someone else's TR! I didn't have first hand experience at the bread service until this past January.  I think I stole it from Brandi,  but I had been dying to try it, and it did not disappoint! 

I hope the rest of your stay was equally as magical!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Nice update! I like the way you and Michael steal away for your night caps. If you saw the bread service on one of my reports,  it was stolen from someone else's TR! I didn't have first hand experience at the bread service until this past January.  I think I stole it from Brandi,  but I had been dying to try it, and it did not disappoint!
> 
> I hope the rest of your stay was equally as magical!







Thanks to Brandi.   Yours was the first report I remember seeing it on and knowing I had to try it. 

Admittedly it took me many years but I finally realized and put into practice the fact that even at Disney, Michael and I need our time without the kids. It's so nice to touch base and relax together after the craziness, fun, and sweet chaos of a day at Disney.​


----------



## dolphingirl47

It never occurred to me to ask for a warm Chocolate Martini, but it sounds utterly delicious. I also love the sound of the bread service.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> It never occurred to me to ask for a warm Chocolate Martini, but it sounds utterly delicious. I also love the sound of the bread service.
> 
> Corinna





It was! I think they made it with a hot chocolate base. I didn't ask but should have. It wasn't coffee or I would have been up all night. I'm very sensitive to caffeine. 

The bread service was perfect and seriously like $9. That's the same as we'd pay here in Utah. ​


----------



## Linda67

Playing serious catch up here but I loved seeing your photos from Club 33 

It looks like you had a wonderful dinner at Sanaa. What a great idea to have a warm chocolate martini


----------



## rentayenta

Linda67 said:


> Playing serious catch up here but I loved seeing your photos from Club 33
> 
> It looks like you had a wonderful dinner at Sanaa. What a great idea to have a warm chocolate martini





Sanaa was great. We didn't do dinner _that_ but did later in the trip.  The food is fantastic. I could live at AKV no not see a Disney park and be perfectly happy. 


Club 33 was great, thank you. It's fun sharing with other Disney lovers. ​


----------



## pooh'smate

Was your Boma meal breakfast? We had a Boma coma when we ate supper there on our last trip.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> Was your Boma meal breakfast? We had a Boma coma when we ate supper there on our last trip.



Did you like it? We went to Boma for dinner and it was awesome. Good food, great vibe, and again being at AKL can't be beat. I'm really thinking about figuring out how to add an AKV day or two to the beginning of our cruise in January- no parks though. If we get our villa at the GCV for this December then we'll be out and even borrowed out of points. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Here's the chair with pillow. I love them. They're so worth all the Top Ramen I'm having to eat.



Love the pillow with the chair!!!! Perfect. Also love your Sanaa nightcap, what a fun idea. We did that in the cruise but only once ever at WDW but it wasn't siting down (though strolling the ws is unwinding) but I love the idea of hitting a local spot after dumping the kids. And ooh we love the Sanaa bread service!

Our kids liked the night vision goggles too


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Love the pillow with the chair!!!! Perfect. Also love your Sanaa nightcap, what a fun idea. We did that in the cruise but only once ever at WDW but it wasn't siting down (though strolling the ws is unwinding) but I love the idea of hitting a local spot after dumping the kids. And ooh we love the Sanaa bread service!
> 
> Our kids liked the night vision goggles too





i'm thinking we appreciate some of the same vacation qualities. Next time we all go at the same time, we should try to do a couple's only dinner. 

The bread service is another best kept secret though I'm not sure how secret it is. It's actually a value.  

Strolling around the WS sounds nice too. I think we'll do that if we ever stay at an Epcot resort. I love the resort night caps though because then all I have to do is haul by buzzed self back to the villa. 

Weren't the goggles fun? I got a kick out of them.​


----------



## pooh'smate

After reading your reviewof Sanaa i cancelled our Tusker House Lunch (which I really didn't want anyways) and booked Sanaa.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> After reading your reviewof Sanaa i cancelled our Tusker House Lunch (which I really didn't want anyways) and booked Sanaa.






You won't be disappointed.  That was just the bread service. Wait until you see dinner. It was so good. Sanaa has a great relaxing yet unique atmosphere. The kids loved it too. It'll be a repeat every trip. Are you doing to DDP?​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> You won't be disappointed.  That was just the bread service. Wait until you see dinner. It was so good. Sanaa has a great relaxing yet unique atmosphere. The kids loved it too. It'll be a repeat every trip. Are you doing to DDP?​



We are. I wouldn't mind just having the QS since it is free but dh really enjoys the TS so we are just paying the difference. He enjoys not having to worry about anything while we are there and I enjoy not listening to him complain how much everything is.  It makes for much more peaceful vacation. I am going to order the bread service for sure.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> We are. I wouldn't mind just having the QS since it is free but dh really enjoys the TS so we are just paying the difference. He enjoys not having to worry about anything while we are there and I enjoy not listening to him complain how much everything is.  It makes for much more peaceful vacation. I am going to order the bread service for sure.





 Sounds like a great plan. We haven't done the DDP in years but I liked it enough when the kids were still kids. And anything that stops the DH's from complaining is a winner in my book.  Is the cost difference between free QS and the regular DDP with TS that much? 

You must get the bread service, it's so good.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> i'm thinking we appreciate some of the same vacation qualities. Next time we all go at the same time, we should try to do a couple's only dinner. ​




Yes we should!  We definitely appreciate many of the same things.



rentayenta said:


> The bread service is another best kept secret though I'm not sure how secret it is. It's actually a value.
> 
> Strolling around the WS sounds nice too. I think we'll do that if we ever stay at an Epcot resort. I love the resort night caps though because then all I have to do is haul by buzzed self back to the villa.
> 
> Weren't the goggles fun? I got a kick out of them.



We often just end up on or verandah for our nightcap  But strollling around hand in hand with a slushie at the end of the evening, sans kids, is pretty darn magical too.

I actually didn't get to try the goggles.  It was super busy and the kids had to share and they had to wipe in between....I just enjoyed watching them enjoy it!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Yes we should!  We definitely appreciate many of the same things.




It'd be so fun not that we're ever going back to WDW.  I can't see us going back as a family until 2016.  We're trying to plan Zihuatanejo, Mexico for a belated anniversary gift during next February. Gabby's cruise will be in 2015, either during Spring Break or summer and will be 100% price dependent. I'm trying to hint at a WDW/cruise combo. She's not taking the bait yet. ​




> We often just end up on or verandah for our nightcap  But strollling around hand in hand with a slushie at the end of the evening, sans kids, is pretty darn magical too.




You love your verandahs.  That sounds very nice too, even more relaxing than WS. WS seems like it'd be kinda romantic at night too, without kids. One of these trips......

Speaking of, your Aulani trip is getting closer!​


> I actually didn't get to try the goggles.  It was super busy and the kids had to share and they had to wipe in between....I just enjoyed watching them enjoy it!




Was I supposed to wipe them off?   We didn't and must have all sorts of cooties.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'd love to see your pictures of Zihuatanejo!


----------



## kaoden39

Moving into a house tomorrow!! No more hotel!! House bound!!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> I'd love to see your pictures of Zihuatanejo!




I PMd you. ​


kaoden39 said:


> Moving into a house tomorrow!! No more hotel!! House bound!!




That's GREAT news Michele, I'm truly so happy for you.  Tell us about the house.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessInOz

kaoden39 said:


> Moving into a house tomorrow!! No more hotel!! House bound!!



Congrats, Kaoden.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> It'd be so fun not that we're ever going back to WDW.  I can't see us going back as a family until 2016.  We're trying to plan Zihuatanejo, Mexico for a belated anniversary gift during next February. Gabby's cruise will be in 2015, either during Spring Break or summer and will be 100% price dependent. I'm trying to hint at a WDW/cruise combo. She's not taking the bait yet. ​



I hear you there!  After our 2013/14 NYE trip...I honestly don't know when we will be back as a family.  Maybe in 2015 but we may well (probably) do Aulani then.  I am leaning towards DL with each boy separately though in 2014 and 15.  My parents are taking each for a week and I thought I'd take the other one to DL during that time, or for part of it, which is likely to be spring break both years.  Then in 2016 both will be headed to Ireland so realistically as a family it could be 2017 for WDW    Which seems NUTS so I'm sure I will figure out something else between now and then.




rentayenta said:


> You love your verandahs.  That sounds very nice too, even more relaxing than WS. WS seems like it'd be kinda romantic at night too, without kids. One of these trips......
> 
> Speaking of, your Aulani trip is getting closer!​



We are verandah, patio, lanai, deck, balcony, junkies.  No 2 ways about it.  The debates around here lately are..."should we pack the Tervis?"  



answer is...yes, if there is room.

12 days!!!!!!!!!!



rentayenta said:


> Was I supposed to wipe them off?   We didn't and must have all sorts of cooties.​



We only had to as they were making folks take turns...I imagine if it was just you and the kids and no line up for folks it wouldn't be an issue 



kaoden39 said:


> Moving into a house tomorrow!! No more hotel!! House bound!!



  So happy for you.


----------



## scottny

Top Ramen is good. LOL and it is worth it.
I loved the lanterns outside of Kidani. 
Sanaa is one of my top 3 places in WDW.
I feel the same way about buying DVC.


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Moving into a house tomorrow!! No more hotel!! House bound!!



Congrats Michelle! I hope the house plans are coming along so you're not out for too long.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I PMd you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's GREAT news Michele, I'm truly so happy for you.  Tell us about the house.​





PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats, Kaoden.





eandesmom said:


> I hear you there!  After our 2013/14 NYE trip...I honestly don't know when we will be back as a family.  Maybe in 2015 but we may well (probably) do Aulani then.  I am leaning towards DL with each boy separately though in 2014 and 15.  My parents are taking each for a week and I thought I'd take the other one to DL during that time, or for part of it, which is likely to be spring break both years.  Then in 2016 both will be headed to Ireland so realistically as a family it could be 2017 for WDW    Which seems NUTS so I'm sure I will figure out something else between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are verandah, patio, lanai, deck, balcony, junkies.  No 2 ways about it.  The debates around here lately are..."should we pack the Tervis?"
> 
> 
> 
> answer is...yes, if there is room.
> 
> 12 days!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We only had to as they were making folks take turns...I imagine if it was just you and the kids and no line up for folks it wouldn't be an issue
> 
> 
> 
> So happy for you.





franandaj said:


> Congrats Michelle! I hope the house plans are coming along so you're not out for too long.




Thank you everyone. I was without internet for a day and without a cell phone for a while there too. The house is good for the most part but it sure isn't home. The insurance company has furnished the house completely. Well, they actually had a company take care of it. But the owner still needs to take care of several things for us. I love the layout of the house and I have never seen a house with so much cupboard or closet space. 


If they ever finish analyzing our contents in our house the clean up crew will pull it all out. Then the gutting of the inside begins. We are down to two contractors on the house and that is nice. And it is tough at the same time. I like both contractors. Now I think it is all going to be down to who makes me the most comfortable. The hard part is I like them both.


----------



## rentayenta

scottny said:


> Top Ramen is good. LOL and it is worth it.
> I loved the lanterns outside of Kidani.
> Sanaa is one of my top 3 places in WDW.
> I feel the same way about buying DVC.




Add a scrambled egg and it's a gourmet soup.  We've got chickens so the eggs are freeee!
The lanterns are great. We've incorporated the latern look on our mantel and on our deck.
I can see why you love Sanaa, it's amazing. I'm glad it's sort of under the radar. 
DVC. ​


franandaj said:


> Congrats Michelle! I hope the house plans are coming along so you're not out for too long.




​


kaoden39 said:


> Thank you everyone. I was without internet for a day and without a cell phone for a while there too. The house is good for the most part but it sure isn't home. The insurance company has furnished the house completely. Well, they actually had a company take care of it. But the owner still needs to take care of several things for us. I love the layout of the house and I have never seen a house with so much cupboard or closet space.
> 
> 
> If they ever finish analyzing our contents in our house the clean up crew will pull it all out. Then the gutting of the inside begins. We are down to two contractors on the house and that is nice. And it is tough at the same time. I like both contractors. Now I think it is all going to be down to who makes me the most comfortable. The hard part is I like them both.





I'm glad you like the rental even though it's not home.  Much better than a hotel though. 

Thats a tough choice. Because you like them both equally, can you get references?​


eandesmom said:


> I hear you there!  After our 2013/14 NYE trip...I honestly don't know when we will be back as a family.  Maybe in 2015 but we may well (probably) do Aulani then.  I am leaning towards DL with each boy separately though in 2014 and 15.  My parents are taking each for a week and I thought I'd take the other one to DL during that time, or for part of it, which is likely to be spring break both years.  Then in 2016 both will be headed to Ireland so realistically as a family it could be 2017 for WDW    Which seems NUTS so I'm sure I will figure out something else between now and then.




I love the idea of you taking each boy on a trip to Disneyland during Spring Break. The GCV are extremely difficult to get, even right at the 7 month mark, so I'll send you loads of  We've been lucky a few times. We've not been able to book after the 6 month though. 

Ireland? 

I love that I'm not the only who plans 4 years out. 

I have full faith you'll figure out a way to squeeze a family trip to WDW in before 2017. 

We did decided to go to Zihua, Mexico next winter. Here's the condo. We're going with our dear friends. http://www.vrbo.com/116383

This does mean that Disneyland over Christmas is 99% not going to happen. 

We may cancel Vegas this summer because this trip will be to celebrate our anniversary. It's just a little delayed. It'll mean I'll go on the cruise with Joshua and then two weeks later go to Mexico.  It seems a little extravagant for me and I was debating moving the cruise to early december but we chose our week in January as it's the start of the term. The beginning is far easier to make up than the end.​



> We are verandah, patio, lanai, deck, balcony, junkies.  No 2 ways about it.  The debates around here lately are..."should we pack the Tervis?"
> 
> 
> 
> answer is...yes, if there is room.




I hear ya! We are also view junkies. ​




> 12 days!!!!!!!!!!




Now like 10 days! Are you beyond excited? ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I love the idea of you taking each boy on a trip to Disneyland during Spring Break. The GCV are extremely difficult to get, even right at the 7 month mark, so I'll send you loads of  We've been lucky a few times. We've not been able to book after the 6 month though.​




If it is Spring Break and I do it at 7m, I should be ok as our dates are later than most.  (April 21st).  But it could be difficult for sure.  Either way we'd stay on property, 3-4 nights but would maybe do a cash booking if I needed to as an alternative.



rentayenta said:


> Ireland?
> 
> I love that I'm not the only who plans 4 years out.
> 
> I have full faith you'll figure out a way to squeeze a family trip to WDW in before 2017.



I hope so !

Yes, Ireland.  Their school goes every 4 years for marching band and that will be their year.  Assuming they stick with it but I can't see that changing.  Eric will be a Freshman and Evan a Junior.    So between that and my folks taking each boy on their "14th" birthday trip I have to plan around those factors.



rentayenta said:


> We did decided to go to Zihua, Mexico next winter. Here's the condo. We're going with our dear friends. http://www.vrbo.com/116383
> 
> This does mean that Disneyland over Christmas is 99% not going to happen.
> 
> We may cancel Vegas this summer because this trip will be to celebrate our anniversary. It's just a little delayed. It'll mean I'll go on the cruise with Joshua and then two weeks later go to Mexico.  It seems a little extravagant for me and I was debating moving the cruise to early december but we chose our week in January as it's the start of the term. The beginning is far easier to make up than the end.



That looks wonderful!  Is it an adult only trip?  Moving the cruise to Dec would likely ramp up the price quite a bit I'd think and I totally agree on the start of the term thinking.  The boys will miss 2 days of school for our NYE trip.  It's not start of term but the 1st 2 days after vacation aren't usually awful and they will have the rest of that week to catch up.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> If it is Spring Break and I do it at 7m, I should be ok as our dates are later than most.  (April 21st).  But it could be difficult for sure.  Either way we'd stay on property, 3-4 nights but would maybe do a cash booking if I needed to as an alternative.




Thats food, that is late.  You can use your points at the hotels too. That's what we did for the DLH. Not a value by any means but easy easy.​



> Yes, Ireland.  Their school goes every 4 years for marching band and that will be their year.  Assuming they stick with it but I can't see that changing.  Eric will be a Freshman and Evan a Junior.    So between that and my folks taking each boy on their "14th" birthday trip I have to plan around those factors.




Will the entire family go to Ireland? What a great band trip. So when do you *think* Ireland will be?​




> That looks wonderful!  Is it an adult only trip?  Moving the cruise to Dec would likely ramp up the price quite a bit I'd think and I totally agree on the start of the term thinking.  The boys will miss 2 days of school for our NYE trip.  It's not start of term but the 1st 2 days after vacation aren't usually awful and they will have the rest of that week to catch up.




True about the prices. Early December is a little more expensive but near the end it's barf worthy.  Joshua doesn't want to miss near the end of the term though so we're sticking with our dates. 

As long as your boys have the rest of the week, they should be fine. It's when you pull them for two full weeks like I did that it becomes hellish. 

The condo looks gorgeous. I've read a ton of reviews and found other photos. My only issue was that I want the master. Our friends are fine with that. They're so cool, easy, laid back, unlike me.  Yes, adults only.  I am thinking though of going next holiday season and staying in the same condo if we like it. Is a screaming deal. I still need to figure out Disneyland for this year. I'm thinking we could do 3 day hoppers vs 5 to save money. We could stay 4 nights at the GCV, if I can score one, and then with my friend 4 nights. I have until May 22 to decide. ​


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Add a scrambled egg and it's a gourmet soup.  We've got chickens so the eggs are freeee!
> The lanterns are great. We've incorporated the latern look on our mantel and on our deck.
> I can see why you love Sanaa, it's amazing. I'm glad it's sort of under the radar.
> DVC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like the rental even though it's not home.  Much better than a hotel though.
> 
> Thats a tough choice. Because you like them both equally, can you get references?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the idea of you taking each boy on a trip to Disneyland during Spring Break. The GCV are extremely difficult to get, even right at the 7 month mark, so I'll send you loads of  We've been lucky a few times. We've not been able to book after the 6 month though.
> 
> Ireland?
> 
> I love that I'm not the only who plans 4 years out.
> 
> I have full faith you'll figure out a way to squeeze a family trip to WDW in before 2017.
> 
> We did decided to go to Zihua, Mexico next winter. Here's the condo. We're going with our dear friends. http://www.vrbo.com/116383
> 
> This does mean that Disneyland over Christmas is 99% not going to happen.
> 
> We may cancel Vegas this summer because this trip will be to celebrate our anniversary. It's just a little delayed. It'll mean I'll go on the cruise with Joshua and then two weeks later go to Mexico.  It seems a little extravagant for me and I was debating moving the cruise to early december but we chose our week in January as it's the start of the term. The beginning is far easier to make up than the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya! We are also view junkies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now like 10 days! Are you beyond excited? ​




Yes they both provided them to me when we met for the first time. I also went online and looked at reviews and at the Better Business Bureau. They both have A+ rating on the BBB. One of them has been featured more than once on Curb Appeal on HGTV. They both have rave reviews. It is going to have to go down to gut instinct.


I am waiting on the washer and dryer to be delivered now. We need to do laundry. Plus I was told that the real estate office handyman is supposed to come by and see about fixing the glaring problems like the showers not working upstairs.


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> We did decided to go to Zihua, Mexico next winter. Here's the condo. We're going with our dear friends. http://www.vrbo.com/116383
> 
> This does mean that Disneyland over Christmas is 99% not going to happen.
> 
> We may cancel Vegas this summer because this trip will be to celebrate our anniversary. It's just a little delayed. It'll mean I'll go on the cruise with Joshua and then two weeks later go to Mexico.  It seems a little extravagant for me and I was debating moving the cruise to early december but we chose our week in January as it's the start of the term. The beginning is far easier to make up than the end.​





That's a great looking condo.  Enjoy!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Yes they both provided them to me when we met for the first time. I also went online and looked at reviews and at the Better Business Bureau. They both have A+ rating on the BBB. One of them has been featured more than once on Curb Appeal on HGTV. They both have rave reviews. It is going to have to go down to gut instinct.
> 
> I am waiting on the washer and dryer to be delivered now. We need to do laundry. Plus I was told that the real estate office handyman is supposed to come by and see about fixing the glaring problems like the showers not working upstairs.





How are you all settling in?​


PrincessInOz said:


> That's a great looking condo.  Enjoy!




Thanks! Flights are booked, it's a go.  I'm so very happy. It's our belated 20th trip.

Sorry it's taken so long to check in. With the gorgeous weekend and Mother's Day and the garden needing to be prepped, I've been silly busy. I'm hoping to have an update tomorrow.​


----------



## rentayenta

Hi all. Sorry its taken so long to update. I couldnt find my Passporter.  I'm one of those who writes down notes and puts them in my handy dandy Passporter. Best $14.95 ever. 

After a fabulous nightcap at Sanaa and a great night's sleep, it was time to hit DHS. We had only been to DHS once this trip, remember our super fun dinner at 50s? We were ready for some more time at DHS. It's Michael's favorite park next to AK. 

I made some toast and cut up fruit, we had some coffee and juice and we were off. DHS opened at 9 am and we were out and to the bus by 8:30. As you can tell by the look on the girls' faces, they were still very very tired (foreshadowing). We wanted to travel light today so all pics are from my cell phone. We packed a few snacks and waters but that was it. I think it's nearly physically impossible for me to travel sans snacks and water. 





Think they're sick of having their photo taking? Think I care? 





Joshua was protesting by closing his eyes in all of my morning pictures. I am surrounded by BEASTS! 

The bus came in no time and we were on our way.  We chatted about our must-dos which included RnR and TSMM. I was hoping for another peak at F! but it wouldn't happen this trip. We saw it once in 2007. 

Rope drop. Poor Chloe looks exhausted and note Joshuas eyes. 





We strolled _in_ and ran _to_ TSMM. The line was minimal so we grabbed FPs and also rode stand-by:





Potato Head:





Love these guys. The queue is so clever:





Gee, look whos eyes are still closed? 





Tinker Toys:





Grainy selfie with bad lighting but oh so much fun! Chloe and I love TSMM:





Los chicos:





Las chicas:





Ready, aim!





Mine and Chloe's score:





Continued in next post...​


----------



## rentayenta

After TSMM, it was time for an RnR fix. This has to be one of my alltime favorite coasters. 

It was also time to grab another FP so we grabbed one for RnR and also rode standby. Tacky pics of pics:









And I swear, the lady in the yellow hat would not budge. She looked right at us and wouldnt move. People are so weird. 









Back to use our TSMM FPs. This time, Michael and I rode together and I won by just a little. Both beavers. 





Per usual our sugar levels started to drop so everyone wanted a snack. The pastries in DHS are pretty decent. 





After our snack of pastries, juice, and coffee, we went back to use our RnR FPs. Having to follow the return time really does change the way we toured. We pretty much stayed nearby until our FP window would open. 





More tacky pics of pics:









We headed over to Star Tours which never has a long wait at WDW but always has a terrible wait at Disneyland. I have no idea why. 

The store at the end of the ride is very cool. Its called StarTraders at DL but I'm not sure of the name at WDW. Chloe saw this and had to have it. Does she not look adorable?





I can happily say she still wears it. I hand wash it and its held up quite well. Kayla also got one but the adultss size didnt have the Ears. Adults like Ears too. They are the cutest best friends ever.





After Star Tours, the girls and Michael wanted to ride ToT. Joshua isn't a ToT fan so he and I headed to my favorite, The Great Movie Ride.  He's always up for dorky mom rides. 

We met back up and the girls had hit their wall. If youre reading my Disneyland report, youll see this is the pattern. They are gung ho, hit their wall, SLEEP, and then head back for more. They were beat. 

Gabby waving to Stitch on our way out- hes her favorite.





We had a really good time and everyone got a little slice of DHS. 

We headed out and to the bus. I don't recall any transportation issues. I read all about how far AKV is from everything but AK and I just don't get it. Of course it's not an Epcot resort but its not far either. 



Up next: a little AKV pool time/pool party and dinner at Sanaa with my cousin. 

*To be continued.......*
​


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great update.  

I think it is very interesting to read how the FP return time enforcement is affecting the way you tour the park.  Especially at DHS; where a return time might overlap into a show.  Hmmm....I think there might be more planning required for DHS.


----------



## DrMomof3

A good day at DHS! I have to say that DHS has really grown on us over the years.  Maybe it's because the kids are older (and taller!) so they enjoy more of the thrill rides (except poor Zachary who gets scared).

Amanda


----------



## catherines_mama

DrMomof3 said:


> A good day at DHS! I have to say that DHS has really grown on us over the years.  Maybe it's because the kids are older (and taller!) so they enjoy more of the thrill rides (except poor Zachary who gets scared).
> 
> Amanda



And DHS seems like a choppy park where the spokes don't connect. I think if you could get from TSMM to RNR without going all the way back to the main drag and back in, it wouldn't feel like you are going so out of your way to get around for your FPs. 

Anyway, sounds like a great 1st half of your day. Looking fwd to hearing about your afternoon at the pool.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> What a great update.
> 
> I think it is very interesting to read how the FP return time enforcement is affecting the way you tour the park.  Especially at DHS; where a return time might overlap into a show.  Hmmm....I think there might be more planning required for DHS.





It does take more planning in my opinion. No more stock piling FPs and coming back after a break to cash in. I know that's most likely why they started enforcing the rule but it was a good run while it lasted. DHS isn't user friendly too me; it's very choppy and there is a ton of wasted space. Most of the rides though are great though.​



DrMomof3 said:


> A good day at DHS! I have to say that DHS has really grown on us over the years.  Maybe it's because the kids are older (and taller!) so they enjoy more of the thrill rides (except poor Zachary who gets scared).
> 
> Amanda



Michael and the girls love DHS. I like it but I don't love it. I agree though its so much better when the kids are older. Joshua gets scared too on ToT. He'll ride RnR and Space but won't touch ToT. I think it's the drops. He can't pinpoint it. I don't love ToT either. Once a trip is plenty for me.​


catherines_mama said:


> And DHS seems like a choppy park where the spokes don't connect. I think if you could get from TSMM to RNR without going all the way back to the main drag and back in, it wouldn't feel like you are going so out of your way to get around for your FPs.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like a great 1st half of your day. Looking fwd to hearing about your afternoon at the pool.




I agree, DHS is very fragmented in terms of getting around. It always feel so hot there too; there's not a lot of shade. Don't get me wrong, it's a blast but its my least favorite of the parks. I enjoy the rides but not the park if that makes any sense.  ​


----------



## rentayenta

We got back to AKV but not before all three girls fell asleep on the bus. I failed to get a pic because I was laughing too hard. 

Besties:





We all went to the room and knew immediately where Joshua, Michael, and I were going: the pool! I love me some pool time and so do the fellas. 

We changed into our suits, I packed a few snacks, and we headed out. The girls crashed out I assume. Their room was dark by the time we left. I took a pic of this guy before leaving the villa. He was right outside our balcony:





To give you an idea of what time we arrived to the pool, here's a pic of the Kidani pool board for the days pool party/activities. 





We arrived just as the fun was starting.  

I just love the details:





Another gorgeous Florida day:





Fantastic!





This was the one of the activities. The CM throws the little critters in and the kids fetch them up. Yes, we feed Joshua. 













Me and Joshua:





Joshua didn't win the Critter Round-Up. But dont worry, team Hakunu Matata kicked some Disney trivia butt!









Winning that trivia contest worked up a thirst so I sent the boys back to the bar:

















They also ordered a snack:





After our snack it was time for the next pool activity: Bio Blocks. Joshuas favorite CM was doing this activity so he happily joined in the fun:

















Continued in next post....​


----------



## rentayenta

The pool party began which including hoola hooping and other fun. We opted for some time _in_ the pool:









This could possibly be the best shot ever. I hate water going up my nose so Im a plugger if there is going to be any chance of forceful water plunging through my nasal cavity:





After a few hours in the sun, we ventured back into the hotel. Joshuas CM buddy told him about all of the activities where he could earn beads to be put on a necklace. The minute he heard about that, he was all over it. The beads could be earned at both Kidani and Jambo and they had the activities staggered so you could earn them all over the course of two days. Here is a photo of the completed project. Michael wears his as a necklace and Joshua made his into something he could tie onto his belt loop:













We saw these beauties on the savanah:










And a wet kid:









The first activity was about the Earth, animals, and weather if memory serves. The CMs were awesome and there were all sorts of instruments to play and audience participation was key. 





















Earning beads is by far Disneys best kept secret. All 9 activities were free.  

One bead wasnt enough so we went for the second. We headed back to Kidani and Joshua participated in the *Have You Heard* activity. 





Continued in next post...​


----------



## rentayenta

Right as he finished we got a call from the girls and we told them to come down. Kidani was having a campfire and those girls needed to come down and roast a marshmallow with us. They still look exhausted:









We had dinner at 8:00 at Sanaa planned with my cousin so it was time to get moving, showered, and ready for dinner. We squeeze every bit of fun out of our resorts for sure. 

Once again the balcony called my name:









I hadnt seen my cousin in over 20 years and was so happy to see her. She lives in Jacksonville and made the drive to see us. My kids and Michael had never met her. It was a very nice evening. Im sorry for the lack of photos but I did take a few. No food porn though. I hadnt seen her in two decades, I wasnt about to take a pic of her curry.  

I got a pic of our drinks:





And one of her dessert:





But none in between.  The girls after dinner:





And the kids having some fun after finally eating dinner:


















We said our goodbyes and promised not to let another 20 go by before seeing each other. 

We strolled back to our villa. DH and I cracked open a beer and chilled on the balcony for a bit. I haven't a clue what the kids did. 

Up next: Boys v girls! 

*To be continued....*

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great time at the resort.  I'm determined to learn from your example and see if we can find time to enjoy the resort this trip!


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> What a great time at the resort.  I'm determined to learn from your example and see if we can find time to enjoy the resort this trip!




It really was. DVC has taught us to really enjoy our resort time when at Disney. It was never an issue when we travel elsewhere as the resort is a big part of vacation destination. When the kids were little, pre-DVC, the hotel was important as far as cleanliness etc but the amenities weren't a top priority. As the kids have grown, things have changed. I think its in part due to them being more independent and we're able to enjoy the resort more and not watch them like when they were toddlers. Not that teen/tweens don't present their own issues  but as far as vacationing, its much more relaxed now. I sound like a DVC commercial.  I see us getting more and more out of our membership as the years go on. I really want to try Vero Beach, Aulani, and Hilton Head. 

​


----------



## DrMomof3

I'm SUPER tempted to switch from BWV to Kidani based on these pictures. 
Looks like you guys had an amazing time!!!

Amanda


----------



## pooh'smate

What a great update. I too am a nose plugger. I really hate water up my nose, Jon and Lexi make fun of me but i hate it. They are always telling me only little kids plug their nose . We too love the rides at DHS but we didn't really enjoy the park either. We have only one day scheduled there on our next trip.


----------



## rentayenta

DrMomof3 said:


> I'm SUPER tempted to switch from BWV to Kidani based on these pictures.
> Looks like you guys had an amazing time!!!
> 
> Amanda




I haven't stayed at the BWV but we have stayed at AKV twice and I can't imagine going to WDW and _not_ staying there for part of the trip. I'm going to need 3 week trips now; one for SSR, one for AKV, and then one for another DVC resort. 

There is so much to do at AKV and so much that doesn't cost anything additional. It's a great resort.​




pooh'smate said:


> What a great update. I too am a nose plugger. I really hate water up my nose, Jon and Lexi make fun of me but i hate it. They are always telling me only little kids plug their nose . We too love the rides at DHS but we didn't really enjoy the park either. We have only one day scheduled there on our next trip.




 I only plug when jumping in or on a slide. I'm fine when swimming and even in the ocean but that direct plunge down frogs me out.   

I'd be fine with only one day at DHS. Of course it's Michael second favorite.  Two half days there is perfect for me. It's so scattered and choppy, great rides though.​


----------



## MEK

Holy Mega Update!  

Ok, let's see now....

Kidani pool - bluest water on property.  How I can't wait to check it out in October!

Great picture of you coming off the slide.  So cute for a candid shot.

Love chloe's robe - Is that what its called?  Very cute with the ears.

Nice trip to HS with double TSM and RnR rides!    I have GOT to improve my TSM score this summer.

Nice that you got to meet up with your cousin and share drinks and dinner.  Yeah - it would have been a little weird to ask to take a picture of her curry.  

Cute pictures of the kids - each of everyone.  

Fun update!  Great day!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> Holy Mega Update!
> 
> Ok, let's see now....
> 
> Kidani pool - bluest water on property.  How I can't wait to check it out in October!
> 
> Great picture of you coming off the slide.  So cute for a candid shot.
> 
> Love chloe's robe - Is that what its called?  Very cute with the ears.
> 
> Nice trip to HS with double TSM and RnR rides!    I have GOT to improve my TSM score this summer.
> 
> Nice that you got to meet up with your cousin and share drinks and dinner.  Yeah - it would have been a little weird to ask to take a picture of her curry.
> 
> Cute pictures of the kids - each of everyone.
> 
> Fun update!  Great day!






Thanks girl.  It was really nice meeting up. We were very close as kids and then some extremely sad circumstances required her to move away and that's when we lost touch. Facebook reconnected us. I know the FB gets a lot of flack but when used in context, it can be amazing. 

The kids had a blast that night. AKV brings out the best in us. I think we should live there.  They seriously never argue when we're there which is quite the opposite from right this minute. 

I didn't realize how blue the water was but you're right, it's very blue. Next time I'll take notice. It's pretty big too, we didn't have issues finding a great spot midday. 

It was a really fun morning at DHS. I'm glad they were tired though  as I can only handle about half a day there. Like Anne Hathaway, I have a strange aversion to the layout of DHS.  My aversion is to Anne Hathaway. I don't know if she likes DHS. ​


----------



## franandaj

I like DHS for the thrill rides.  Now that they changed the FP system it definitely effects my plan of attack too.  RnRC is my definite first FP unless we get there at rope drop then it would be TSMM, but we've only done that once!  

I love Star Tours and ToT as well, but I'm a sucker for the Great Movie Ride.  The store is called Tattoine Traders.  On our last trip we got sucked into this lame Jack Sparrow Pirates "experience".  You won't have to worry about that, by the time you go next it will be long gone!  

I've never gotten to the pool at Kidani, someday we will have to go.  I just get so sucked into the balcony and watching the animals!  I'm glad Joshua enjoyed all the resort activities.  We just enjoy the room and the animals, I haven't actually spent much time at the firepits or talking with the CMs.

I think you made the right choice on the photos at dinner.  Your cousin is cute though!  Good thing I'm happily married!  



PrincessInOz said:


> What a great time at the resort.  I'm determined to learn from your example and see if we can find time to enjoy the resort this trip!



If I have anything to do with it you WILL enjoy the resort and pool time.  I'm determined to do so as well, I mean we have Stormalong Bay!!!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I like DHS for the thrill rides.  Now that they changed the FP system it definitely effects my plan of attack too.  RnRC is my definite first FP unless we get there at rope drop then it would be TSMM, but we've only done that once!



That's why I like it too. That and The Great Movie Ride and One Man's Dream. It's the layout and lack of good eats that bug me.​



> I love Star Tours and ToT as well, but I'm a sucker for the Great Movie Ride.  The store is called Tattoine Traders.  On our last trip we got sucked into this lame Jack Sparrow Pirates "experience".  You won't have to worry about that, by the time you go next it will be long gone!



It was sad because the kids can't reference almost all of the great movie ride; the coppers scene is totally unrelatable to them.  Wonder if they'll update it. The Wizard of Oz is my all time favorite movie and I hope they never touch that and update with the poop of a movie Oz. That was a stinker. 

Thanks for the store name. It has so much great merchandise. 

I'm listening to Live365 right now and the theme from Indiana Jones is on. Best score ever. 

The Jack Sparrow experience does look lame and I agree, hope its gone. ​


> I've never gotten to the pool at Kidani, someday we will have to go.  I just get so sucked into the balcony and watching the animals!  I'm glad Joshua enjoyed all the resort activities.  We just enjoy the room and the animals, I haven't actually spent much time at the firepits or talking with the CMs.




Michael loves Africa and really enjoys the culture and people due to his travels. While he hasn't been to South Africa, where a lot of the CMs are from, he's been to Sierra Leone, Freetown, the bush, and many villages so he loves to hear their stories. 

The pool is awesome. Thank you for helping talk me into Kidani. ​


> I think you made the right choice on the photos at dinner.  Your cousin is cute though!  Good thing I'm happily married!



 You're hilarious. She's great. She's got a very dry sense of humor and she's _*very*_ Republican. Not sure how we're blood related. ​




> If I have anything to do with it you WILL enjoy the resort and pool time.  I'm determined to do so as well, I mean we have Stormalong Bay!!!!!!!




You ladies are making me quite envious! You're going to have such a great time. ​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> We were very close as kids and then some extremely sad circumstances required her to move away and that's when we lost touch. Facebook reconnected us. I know the FB gets a lot of flack but when used in context, it can be amazing.
> ​




You are right.  It is a great way to reconnect with people that you would ordinarily not see or keep in touch with.  I have several FB friends like that, unfortunately they usually don't post too much.  

That's so awesome that you were able to reconnect!  ​


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> You are right.  It is a great way to reconnect with people that you would ordinarily not see or keep in touch with.  I have several FB friends like that, unfortunately they usually don't post too much.
> 
> That's so awesome that you were able to reconnect!






 Too many lurkers on FB, I agree. I enjoy seeing people's families and lives. 

It really was nice to reconnect. When I had Chloe over 14 years ago, I gave her my cousin's middle name. It was special to share that with her.  




I'm hoping to have an update today. ​


----------



## kaoden39

Hi guys,

So I have been throwing decorating ideas around. I think that for Scotty's and my bathroom I want to go with a Villain theme. Have dark purple accents and maybe black accessories. I was also thinking of incorporating at least some of these decals.  Any thoughts? I also have thrown around an Ariel bathroom because the whole water theme is kind of cute.


----------



## scottny

Looks like a fun time at DHS.
LOL. No curry pic. That is nice you got to see you cousin after so many years. 
Looked like a nice time and dinner. 
Looking forward to more.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I have been throwing decorating ideas around. I think that for Scotty's and my bathroom I want to go with a Villain theme. Have dark purple accents and maybe black accessories. I was also thinking of incorporating at least some of these decals.  Any thoughts? I also have thrown around an Ariel bathroom because the whole water theme is kind of cute.




I think for a bathroom I'd be more partial to the Little Mermaid as the water is an easy connection. Villains would be great for a media room though. Dark. Dark is good when watching TV and playing video games. The walls of our media room are dark blue and the walls are decorated with Disney pictures/posters and one of the Wziard of Oz. Villains would be so cool too.​






scottny said:


> Looks like a fun time at DHS.
> LOL. No curry pic. That is nice you got to see you cousin after so many years.
> Looked like a nice time and dinner.
> Looking forward to more.




I know right, I should have snapped a pic. She already thinks I'm a little off. 
It was a very nice time and Sanaa is one of my new favorites. I can see us going there every trip. 
I'm working n an update now. ​


----------



## rentayenta

After a good night's sleep on full tummies from a wonderful dinner at Sanaa, we woke up to another beautiful Florida day. The weather had been calling for storms all over but we got very lucky and didn't see a drop of rain. 

Hey Cynthia, coffee on the verandah:






More shots from my cell. See the zebras? 






I'm really bad with the names of the less common animals and have the animal guide somewhere but can't seem to find it. 






We altered the plan a little today which seems to be what we always do come to think of it- lol! Joshua really wanted to spend the day completing the AKV beads activity so Michael decided he'd do that with him and the girls would head to Blizzard Beach. We love our water park and downtime as you can tell. 

I made some French toast and fruit, sorry no pics, and we headed to BB. We really enjoy Disney's water parks. We aren't typically water park fans but Disney does them right. 

I packed our bags, grabbed some pool towels, and we headed out. I'm not spending more money to rent towels. No way. It's just silliness. We brought our refillable mugs from TL because we knew we could use them for water at the stations. Look at me saving all sorts of money. And just in case there are any refillable mug activists lurking, yes I checked with the CM at the counter service and he said it was perfectly fine to fill them with ice and water. Good times. 

We headed to the bus, had no more than a 5 minute wait, and were on our way. 

I like Blizzard Beach but prefer Typhoon Lagoon. We really wanted Kayla to experience both water parks as we don't know when she'll be back. They are both cool but I enjoy the tropical vibe over the frozen tundra and bright white. Still, it's a great time. 

Upon arrival:






It wasn't crowded yet and we found a great spot:






Facing the other way and our view:






As you can tell, I took very little time getting myself ready for our day in the sun:






We sunscreened up and the girls took off to show Kayla around. I lounged and it was heaven. 

After a bit they came back, we were starving (go figure), and we headed to Lottawatta Lodge. The menus on Allears changed in April and I'm not seeing the sandwich I got. The girls got:

Chicken Breast Nuggets (8 pieces) apple slices or french fries $8.69 x 2 

Cheese Pizza - $6.79

And of course we filled our mugs with ice water. 











After lunch we walked around some and they humored me by posing for and allowing me, happily, to take photos. 

Summit Plummet in the distance. The girls did it but not this girl.






Cuties:






Chloe said they were hoping to be lost children. Creeps. 






At this time the girls decided they wanted to try Summit Plummet. They didn't do it on our first trip to BB in 2009. They tried but chickened out. Can't say I blame them. 






Kayla isn't looking too sure here:






Going up:






And higher:






They were on their way so I headed back to my lounge chair. An airplane was skywriting. Since I'm not big on people telling me or me telling others how to handle their uterus, I only took half of the picture. 






On the way back I stopped for a decaf iced mocha. Yum! 






Drink in my hand, toes in the (fake) sand:






The girls stayed gone a long time, riding lots of the slides. I decided to join them on one and saw this guy. Very clever:







And one final of the biggie:






We got back to the chairs and layed out a while. Some nice girls by us offered to take our photo:






We swam and chilled some more and headed out by about 3:30. I had received texts from Michael throughout the day on the bead progress which I'll share in the next update. 

Heading out:






Up next, AKV beads and our Boma Coma......

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic.  Love the look of Blizzard Beach!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic.  Love the look of Blizzard Beach!  Thanks for sharing.





 Thanks for posting and reading. It was a fun day. I still think I could have a month at the World and still not see and do it all. The resorts have so much to offer. We haven't touched any Epcot resorts or and have just been to the Poly for dinner. With the new DVC being built at the GF, it's making me realize we need to increase our amount of trips. Now.....how to get DH on board? ​


----------



## franandaj

You guys really seem to know how to relax on vacation.  For whatever reason we rarely seem to get pool time.

So that big one, Summit Plummet, do you launch off the end of that chute and go flying through the air?


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Thanks for posting and reading. It was a fun day. I still think I could have a month at the World and still not see and do it all. The resorts have so much to offer. We haven't touched any Epcot resorts or and have just been to the Poly for dinner. With the new DVC being built at the GF, it's making me realize we need to increase our amount of trips. Now.....how to get DH on board? ​



A number of the Aussies go across and spend 2 - 3 weeks at WDW.  They say that it is not quite enough time either.  And they've been doing it for a few years.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> You guys really seem to know how to relax on vacation.  For whatever reason we rarely seem to get pool time.
> 
> So that big one, Summit Plummet, do you launch off the end of that chute and go flying through the air?




We do love our resort time. We're water people, always have been, and I think because the kids enjoy it so much, it's a natural draw. It may change when the kids decide to stop vacationing with us but I'm thinking we'll do the parks even less when we're at WDW without them. We love the parks but the resort is equally important to us. 

On Summit Plummet, that's an illusion. The slide goes straight down. I can't imagine the flip they'd get off that slide.  There would be people flying everywhere. You can also ride up the ski lift and walk down or ride another slide that's only about half way up. It's really cool, the view is amazing from the top of the lift. ​



PrincessInOz said:


> A number of the Aussies go across and spend 2 - 3 weeks at WDW.  They say that it is not quite enough time either.  And they've been doing it for a few years.



They're correct. Even 3 weeks wouldn't be long enough. Do they stay at different resorts each time? My problem is we always stay somewhere new and then just scratch the surface on the the cool things the resort has to offer let alone all of the rides and shows in the parks. I think maybe we need to branch out when inside the parks. We still haven't seen FOLK or Nemo at AK and spent many days there. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> They're correct. Even 3 weeks wouldn't be long enough. Do they stay at different resorts each time? My problem is we always stay somewhere new and then just scratch the surface on the the cool things the resort has to offer let alone all of the rides and shows in the parks. I think maybe we need to branch out when inside the parks. We still haven't seen FOLK or Nemo at AK and spent many days there. ​



Some of them split their stay for this amount of time.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Some of them split their stay for this amount of time.



If I had 3 weeks, I'd stay 4-5 places- lol! I'd love to do a Monorail resort, AKV, and SSR. And maybe throw in the BWV too. 

Is it true that the deals are so much better for those who live in the UK and Australia?​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> If I had 3 weeks, I'd stay 4-5 places- lol! I'd love to do a Monorail resort, AKV, and SSR. And maybe throw in the BWV too.
> 
> Is it true that the deals are so much better for those who live in the UK and Australia?​



The deals seem to be better for those who live in the UK.  Australia does not even rate a mention as far as Disney is concerned.  It's only recently that we're seeing ads on TV here for Disney holidays....and even then it is ridiculous pricing.  

And don't even mention shipping costs from the Disney Store to the US.  They are just exorbitant compared to everyone else.


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> ​



Great picture!  

Looks like a great time at Blizzard Beach!  I am definitely hitting up a water park in a couple of weeks.  There is NO WAY I would ever be brave enough for the Summit Plummet.  Your girls are brave.

All your pics turned out great.

Good to know about the water refills.  I am going to do just that.  

I remember the "choose life" day.  Cynthia and I were walking around the Boardwalk area waiting for our room to be ready and I was pretty surprised with that message.  First time for that one.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> The deals seem to be better for those who live in the UK.  Australia does not even rate a mention as far as Disney is concerned.  It's only recently that we're seeing ads on TV here for Disney holidays....and even then it is ridiculous pricing.
> 
> And don't even mention shipping costs from the Disney Store to the US.  They are just exorbitant compared to everyone else.





That's a bummer. I thought Australia got the same offers as the UK. So is it comparable to what we'd pay here? Park Hoppers are outrageous.​




MEK said:


> Great picture!
> 
> Looks like a great time at Blizzard Beach!  I am definitely hitting up a water park in a couple of weeks.  There is NO WAY I would ever be brave enough for the Summit Plummet.  Your girls are brave.
> 
> All your pics turned out great.
> 
> Good to know about the water refills.  I am going to do just that.
> 
> I remember the "choose life" day.  Cynthia and I were walking around the Boardwalk area waiting for our room to be ready and I was pretty surprised with that message.  First time for that one.




You're sweet, thank you.  It was a fun day. Notice how I strategically place Gabby? 

You're going back in less than 2 weeks right? Where are you staying and for how long? I need the deets. I think I asked in your thread but it moves so quickly.  Just you and Denny? 

Yeah, you can use your mugs for ice water at any refill station.  I'm a huge water drinker so its perfect. My kids don't drink a ton of soda and had the mugs not come with the cabana, we wouldn't have got them. They came in handy though. 

Someone spent an awful lot of money on that message and I have a feeling it didn't change even one person's stance. ​


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> That's a bummer. I thought Australia got the same offers as the UK. So is it comparable to what we'd pay here? Park Hoppers are outrageous.​



If we use an Australian TA, the prices are exorbitant!  

If we go direct and book with Disney or use an American TA, the prices are identical....and then we need to factor in the exchange rate difference.


----------



## MEK

Here is the Aulani TR link I was telling you about.  Unbelievable pictures!


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Someone spent an awful lot of money on that message and I have a feeling it didn't change even one person's stance. ​



That's my beef with the sky writing.  If you have that much money then there are much better ways to use it!  A choose life bumper sticker is a lot more cost effective.


----------



## pooh'smate

Catching up. Where do I find info about renting a cabana at Typhoon Lagoon?


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> If we use an Australian TA, the prices are exorbitant!
> 
> If we go direct and book with Disney or use an American TA, the prices are identical....and then we need to factor in the exchange rate difference.



I'd be booking with the TA. Do you use the same one each trip?​




MEK said:


> Here is the Aulani TR link I was telling you about.  Unbelievable pictures!




Awesome, thank you! I'll go check them out right now.​


MEK said:


> That's my beef with the sky writing.  If you have that much money then there are much better ways to use it!  A choose life bumper sticker is a lot more cost effective.




I know, right?  Same message.​


pooh'smate said:


> Catching up. Where do I find info about renting a cabana at Typhoon Lagoon?




I don't know. Michael booked it once we got to TL. I'm guessing you could find the phone number and then the prompts will guide you.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I tend to go direct for most things.  That way, I get to manage my own bookings.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> I tend to go direct for most things.  That way, I get to manage my own bookings.






Me too. I'm too big of a control freak to not be able to access my reservation immediately. I checked with two TAs before booking our cruise but another $50 OBC isn't worth the stress to me. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Before I continue with the bead activity that happens at both Jambo and Kidani, I wanted to add a few photos of our lunch the day we enjoyed our Kidani pool and day. DH had ordered from the room service menu. I knew I had taken photos but for the life of me couldn't seem to find them. I found them in the Photo-stream on our Mac, odd, but there they were. 

Room service delivered to the pool cannot be beat and we felt really spoiled. Like really spoiled.  

Cheese pizza and what I believe to be a lamb gyro:






How cute is this? 






So so good!






In case you needed it from another angle....lol.






That was our splurgy little lunch by the pool. You know you're Disneyized, think Fockerized, when $45 for 2 room service entrees with sides seems totally reasonable.  Eh' what are you gonna do? 

Back to the beads.....so I've looked all over trying to find a Disney description of the activities but can't seem to find anything official. The best way to describe it as per each activity, whether it be on conservation, the Earth, animals, tracking etc....you earn a bead. There are 8 activities total. One bead is the starter. 

Here's Joshua's completed again to refresh your memory:





Here the fellas a few beads into it. 






I called on Joshua to get into on the various activities in the photos below. Thankfully he didn't lose half of his memory capabilities during his undergrad. 

Here they are learning about flamingos and others birds. They learned about feeding, their beaks, and preservation:











This is a tracking device. She hid a Mickey in around and they had to track it down using the device Joshua is wearing. This was led by the same CM we met the first night. Joshua was the only child at the activity. Talk about lots of attention. She seemed happy to have the company. Michael said she was very pleasant. 
















He's having a very good time:






This next one is African Wonders. Basically, they learned all about Africa from animals to geography.






I don't have photos of all of the activities but you get the picture- haha- pun intended. It's a great activity and its FREE. The bracelet his favorite souvenir ever. 

After the boys finished, I received this photo. They headed back to Kidani for some pool time. They began the activities at 9:30 and were finished by 2:30. He had completed one the evening before. Michael said they had a very quality afternoon. 









Up next; roasting Marshmallows, more animal pics, and our Boma Coma.​


----------



## kaoden39

That all looks so fun!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> That all looks so fun!






The boys had a really really good time. I don't think you have to be staying at AKV either but I'm not positive. They never showed a room key however lots of the activities were done by the pool so maybe. 


Room service by the pool has to be my new favorite treat.  Total pixiedust and the food was excellent.  It came in bento boxes, easy to share, and they delivered as we'll as picked up.​


----------



## eandesmom

what great boy time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and lunch by the pool didn't look too shabby either

Fun activity and pictures, I love that he still loves the necklace, that is awesome.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> what great boy time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and lunch by the pool didn't look too shabby either
> 
> Fun activity and pictures, I love that he still loves the necklace, that is awesome.





 home!  Can't wait to read ALL about your trip.  Please link me when you start your report. 

There are updates on pages 84/85 too that you might like. 

They had a great boys day. 

Lunch was fantastic. DVC has spoiled us.​


----------



## franandaj

Looks like the boys had a day of quality time.

I don't think I could ever justify $45 for two entrees!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Looks like the boys had a day of quality time.
> 
> I don't think I could ever justify $45 for two entrees!






It felt kind of like a bargain.  Very worth the great service and yummy food. The desserts were both excellent. Everything was really good. I didn't include the drinks in that tab.  I always think I'm going to lug beer down but we rarely do. We'll take a couple but rarely a cooler full. Time is money baybee.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

What an amazing CM that is!  Glad Joshua had a great time, boy time and all.

I love that $45 splurge.  Bit pricey for me; but I'm glad you got it so that I could enjoy it vicariously.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> What an amazing CM that is!  Glad Joshua had a great time, boy time and all.
> 
> I love that $45 splurge.  Bit pricey for me; but I'm glad you got it so that I could enjoy it vicariously.





Pricey for me too but DH gets sucked in by the magic of Disney. Can't say I'm complaining though. 



Working on another update. I'm feeling very motivated to share this and complete it before I don't recall any details. ​


----------



## rentayenta

After the girls' day at Blizzard Beach and the boys' day doing AKV activities couples with some pool time, we all met back up at AKV. Tonight we had dinner reservations at Boma. Boma is one of our favorites and although we're not big eaters and don't get near our money's worth, we find the food, service, and ambience to make up for what we don't consume in calories although I sure gave it the college try tonight and succeeded. I sound like an AKV junkie. 

On the girls' way back into Kidani I could help but snap a few photos. These are from my cell. I just can't get enough of the theme, view, decor, or animals. 






I stopped in the gift shop, Johari Treasures. This is some of what I wanted. 

Lucky bamboo which I did end up buying. It's still alive and well and on an end table in our living room. 






Cute little sundress. I'm still kicking myself for not buying it:






Love the decor. Sorry for the background luggage. 






And some of the cool statues and such on the way back to our villa:
















Once we got back to the villa, the kids grabbed a small snack. I took a few more photos and enjoyed the drink Michael brought me up from the pool. 






What a beauty:






Feeding time:






Besties:
















And one that Michael took with the camera:






*Continued in next post...*​


----------



## rentayenta

As you can see, time was drifting by and it was time to get ready for dinner. However because my kids were so beat during the last marshmallow roast, they wanted to roast one before dinner. We went down by the fire and enjoyed more of what makes AKV so wonderful.  

A few lobby shots:











We headed past Sanaa and down to the fire pit for a few more photos. In the infamous words of Depeche Mode: I just can't get enough. 





















A little off center but still okay:











This might be my favorite photo of the entire trip. That's pure joy in that baby's face:











We finally made it to the actual roasting area:











And back up to find Boma:






I actually put this one on canvas and it hangs in our living room:






Hidden Mickey in the rocks on the way to Boma:






We stopped in the bar for a drink while we waited. Happy kids, note Joshua's eyes. Beast! 






The boys checking out the game:






Michael and his vino:






My boys:






Me and my vino...and tired eyes:






*Continued in next post.....*​


----------



## rentayenta

We were sat near the aisle, by the buffet which was great. Boma has such a vibrant and fun atmosphere. 











Our service was great as was the food and we stuffed ourselves silly. 






My first plate:











Michael's first plate:






Chloe's plate:






Kayla and her dessert plate:






Chloe and her dessert:






Joshua's Zebra dome. I'm sorry but I don't love these- weird texture:











Kids with very full bellies:






And finally, and I want to copyright this saying: our Boma Coma:











Yes I put my face where total strangers sit. 






After Boma, we were stuffed, happy, and ready for bed. 





*To be continued.....*​


----------



## jedijill

Boma Coma...I love it!  Another reason I love AKL.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Boma Coma...I love it!  Another reason I love AKL.
> 
> Jill in CO








It was heavenly. I don't generally like to be that full but it was so extremely worth it. That mushroom bisque was incredible.​


----------



## eandesmom

oh my gosh the girls in those robes crack me up!  I still can't believe they took a nap in the middle of the day when the pool was calling but wow, they did look tired.

Fun DHS morning, they earned the nap but what a fun afternoon the 3 of you had, Josh is just glowing!

Chloe in the chair, priceless!  You do have tired eyes, so does M but oh you both look happy. What a fun fun night.

Boma Coma.  Love it!  YUM


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great evening!

Chloe does look super happy in that picture and I love the one of the family.

That is one very very cute sundress.  Dang!  Don't you hate it?


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Yes I put my face where total strangers sit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG!  Yes You Did!  

I totally cracked up when I saw that picture because I did the same thing at MNSSHP when we were at Belle's Tales.  I just couldn't help myself.

I love Johari treasures!

But more than that I love all the artwork that lines the walls of Kidani.  It's all so cool.

Boma - Yum!


----------



## pooh'smate

Love that picture of Chloe and the one you put on a canvas too, such great pictures. We are going to Boma this time again but we are trying breakfast.


----------



## Turbanator

Lol, awesome pic, the sign of a great day


----------



## Misskitty3

rentayenta said:


> After a good night's sleep on full tummies from a wonderful dinner at Sanaa,
> 
> On the way back I stopped for a decaf iced mocha. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drink in my hand, toes in the (fake) sand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls stayed gone a long time, riding lots of the slides. I decided to join them on one and saw this guy. Very clever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got back to the chairs and layed out a while. Some nice girls by us offered to take our photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We swam and chilled some more and headed out by about 3:30. I had received texts from Michael throughout the day on the bead progress which I'll share in the next update.
> 
> Heading
> 
> ​





Normally, I am not a mocha drinker but love Disney iced mochas!  Yum!!  I actually just had to go make myself a mocha after seeing your picture!!  The Blue Ribbon bakery used to make fabulous mochas!!

What color is your nail polish?  Love it!


Cute Mickey!

Looks like all 4 of you had a great day!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> oh my gosh the girls in those robes crack me up!  I still can't believe they took a nap in the middle of the day when the pool was calling but wow, they did look tired.




They are nappers. I guess they know they'll be back. They may not know when _exactly_ but they know I'm always planning something.  I'm glad they're able to tell when they need a break. I subscribe to a melt-down free zone. ​


> Fun DHS morning, they earned the nap but what a fun afternoon the 3 of you had, Josh is just glowing!




It was a great morning at DHS.  I have really grown to enjoy our half park days. Commando just doesn't sit well with us. Our day at Disneyland was the exception but that's because we only had one day. ​


> Chloe in the chair, priceless!  You do have tired eyes, so does M but oh you both look happy. What a fun fun night.




She does, doesn't she. She has got more use out of that robe than I ever expected.​


> Boma Coma.  Love it!  YUM




I was so full. It was worth it though. I think Boma has the best soups.​


PrincessInOz said:


> Great evening!
> 
> Chloe does look super happy in that picture and I love the one of the family.
> 
> That is one very very cute sundress.  Dang!  Don't you hate it?




 I still wish I bought that dress. I didn't because it's strapless and I don't love strapless on me.​


MEK said:


> OMG!  Yes You Did!




I didn't even sanitize after. ​


> I totally cracked up when I saw that picture because I did the same thing at MNSSHP when we were at Belle's Tales.  I just couldn't help myself.




You did?  I'd love to see a pic. God to know I'm not the only one not scared a little germs. When the moment strikes to do something silly, I find it best to just seize the moment. That pic makes me L O L.​


> I love Johari treasures!
> 
> But more than that I love all the artwork that lines the walls of Kidani.  It's all so cool.




I agree, I love the artwork. AKV is such a beautiful resort. I haven;t stayed at many DVC and know they've all got something unique but I just can't imagine any others being as tranquil as AKV.​


> Boma - Yum!




So yum! One of these day I want to try breakfast.​


pooh'smate said:


> Love that picture of Chloe and the one you put on a canvas too, such great pictures. We are going to Boma this time again but we are trying breakfast.





Can't wait to see how you like it. Have you been before? Dinner is incredible.​


Turbanator said:


> Lol, awesome pic, the sign of a great day




 and  Good to see some folks come out of lurk dome. ​


Misskitty3 said:


> Normally, I am not a mocha drinker but love Disney iced mochas!  Yum!!  I actually just had to go make myself a mocha after seeing your picture!!  The Blue Ribbon bakery used to make fabulous mochas!!




Same. I don't love them either but they just taste right at Disney.  And it sounded so good; sweet and cool.​


> What color is your nail polish?  Love it!




I just spent 15 minutes and I cannot find the bottle. Its OPI and for the life of me cannot remember. I usually do a brown in the Fall/Winter and pink in the Spring/Summer.​



> Cute Mickey!



Not so hidden but very clever. I'd love to be the person who gets to think of new Hidden Mickeys.​


> Looks like all 4 of you had a great day!




It was such a fun girls day. ​


----------



## scottny

Nice pics of BB. I have never gone to any waterpark but maybe someday.
The lunch by the pool looked good. In Aruba the restaurants brought their menus out to you and then delivered the drinks and food. I felt so pampered. LOL
The bead activity looked like fun. 
Looked like a good meal at Boma. 
All caught up again.


----------



## rentayenta

scottny said:


> Nice pics of BB. I have never gone to any waterpark but maybe someday.
> The lunch by the pool looked good. In Aruba the restaurants brought their menus out to you and then delivered the drinks and food. I felt so pampered. LOL
> The bead activity looked like fun.
> Looked like a good meal at Boma.
> All caught up again.



The water parks are very cool and a great way for us to still have a fun day with less intensity. Even without kids, I think we'd go to Typhoon Lagoon. It's Buffet meets Disney.

Aruba? Jealous! I love that pampered feeling. Lunch was delicious. The one thing I've noticed is the minimal food offerings at the DVC pool areas. Maybe it's just been at the ones we've stayed at but their pickings are slim. 

I can't say enough about what a great activity the beads are. 8 months later and he still proudly displays them. Spending time with just his dad too made the day even more special. 

Boma was exceptional. Whatever they're piping through the vents at AKV, it's working.  



Working on an update today! Joshua graduates elementary school this morning and once he figures out what he wants to do, hopefully I'll be able to finish the update.​


----------



## rentayenta

I apologize for the delay in updates. Its been a crazy weekend and I had a stomach bug all day. I'm feeling better now but slept really poorly last night. 



We ended the night on full bellies. Once we got back, the kids put in a movie and Michael and I enjoyed a beer on the deck.  I could live at Kidani.

Here is a photo of my lucky bamboo that I had bought earlier in the day:





We had planned for rope drop at MK the following day which meant we needed to be up and on our way by about 8:15. MK opened at 9:00 and had evening EMH from 10 pm until 1 am. Cynthia and I made plans to meet up. In all honesty, I cannot remember if we made plans that morning or the day before but in any event, I was happy to be seeing her again. We also had an ADR for dinner at Kona at 5:15. The fireworks and MSEP were also on the agenda. We had a busy day planned. 

This was our second to last day, Monday 10/22.  Why does it always go by so fast? 

We had another greats night sleep and were excited for some time at MK. Breakfast included cereal with bananas, juice, and coffee. I packed our bags with some snacks and water and away we went. 

As you can tell, my need to be even more casual is increasing as the days go on.  Sorry for the blur. Once again, these are a combo of iPhone and regular camera photos.









And within no time, we arrived! 





We had actually made it before the opening show. I dont recall ever seeing it before. What we saw while we waited:





And then it began:





And of course it wouldnt be Disney if my kids werent running everywhere. Is it a crime to stop and let mom take a picture of the castle? 





My favorite. And  that is Gabby and Michael to the right. Guess thats what I get for being married to a triathlete. 





We headed straight for Peter Pan:





After Peter Pan we rode Pooh and then headed to Tomorrowland:





We grabbed FPs for Space Mountain.  





Time for some Buzz Yightyear as Joshua use to call him:





If only I had one of these for real.  





Then we took Kayla on Stitch and warned her first about how incredibly silly it was. 

And how could we go to MK without relishing in some nostalgia on the PeopleMover:













*Continued in next post.....*​


----------



## rentayenta

We then picked up the WDW Railroad and took a little spin around the park:













Note the Monorail and GF in the back. Now that the GF has a DVC section, its on our list. Wonder what he 7 month window is going to look like?





We didn't stop and have a sit down breakfast because if you recall, we weren't thrilled with the waffle sandwiches and MK doesn't have anything like the Riverbelle Terrace or Carnation Cafe at Disneyland. MK needs to beef up their CS breakfast options. 

We cashed in our Space FPs and then beelined it to meet up with Cynthia near BTMRR.

We chatted and Joshua told her all about the bead activity at AKV. Hes a pretty friendly kid. They all behaved and I didnt even have to threaten them.  Just a joke there folks. 





It was a lot of fun. My family really liked her and I hope that one day we can meet up with the families. I think the kids would really get a long. The men could compare notes on there Disney obsessed wives. 

BTMM is always such a treat. It was closed during our day at Disneyland and we really missed it. Its a great coaster. We said goodbye to Cynthia. She was set to leave later that day. 

It was time for a little Splash Mountain. Collectively our favorite Mountain. 

Now here is where I am actually a little proud of myself. I really love WDWs version of Splash Mountain and decided Id take some iPhone pics during the ride. If you like Splash, youll enjoy these. If not, skip through the next 20 or so pics. Some are blurry and a few are good. 

Cute girls, not so cute moldy seats:













Muskrat Moonshine!





























































We didnt get all that soaked though I wish we had. It was very hot. 





*To be continued.......*​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice update.  I like that the kids can squeeze in with evil Emperor Zurg.

Hope the lucky bamboo is thriving.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry that you have been unwell.

Looks like you had a very busy and productive morning. I am a little confused though. Is Star Tours not at Hollywood Studios at WDW?

Corinna


----------



## catherines_mama

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that you have been unwell.
> 
> Looks like you had a very busy and productive morning. I am a little confused though. Is Star Tours not at Hollywood Studios at WDW?
> 
> Corinna



I knew what she meant: Space Mtn, right?


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice update.  I like that the kids can squeeze in with evil Emperor Zurg.
> 
> Hope the lucky bamboo is thriving.



The bamboo is thriving! It lives on an end table in the living room next to some seashells I got from the beach on Nantucket. It's my happy table.​


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that you have been unwell.
> 
> Looks like you had a very busy and productive morning. I am a little confused though. Is Star Tours not at Hollywood Studios at WDW?
> 
> Corinna



You are totally correct. That's what I get for trying to update with a total lack of sleep.  It was Space and I edited. 
​


----------



## rentayenta

catherines_mama said:


> I knew what she meant: Space Mtn, right?



  I won't wait nearly this long to wrap up my report. Fuzzy details, a trip that happened 8 months ago, and an old brain don't mix well. ​


----------



## Misskitty3

Hope you are feeling better today!

Great update and Splash Mt is my favorite so I loved all the pictures!  Thanks!


----------



## pooh'smate

Your paiture mke me sooooo excited. Only 106 more days!!!! DH said to extend our trip to 2 weeks since this will be the last trip. LOL silly man, he said that last time.  Hope you are feeling better. Also how did you get your bamboo back home? Did you just caarry it?


----------



## rentayenta

Misskitty3 said:


> Hope you are feeling better today!
> 
> Great update and Splash Mt is my favorite so I loved all the pictures!  Thanks!




Thank you!  The photos a fuzzy but there's only so much you can do with a cell phone, a dark room, and no flash.  It's one of my favorites. 

I am feeling better, thank you. Not 100%, mostly dehydrated, but better. 

​





pooh'smate said:


> Your paiture mke me sooooo excited. Only 106 more days!!!! DH said to extend our trip to 2 weeks since this will be the last trip. LOL silly man, he said that last time.  Hope you are feeling better. Also how did you get your bamboo back home? Did you just caarry it?




Your almost to the double digits dance.   Is Lexi so excited? 

Last trip?  Does he know who he's married to? I hope you extended it though. 

I carried the bamboo on.  No issues.​


----------



## dolphingirl47

rentayenta said:


> You are totally correct. That's what I get for trying to update with a total lack of sleep.  It was Space and I edited.
> ​



Of course the confusing thing is that at Disneyland and Disneyland Paris, Star Tours really is in Tomorrowland and opposite Buzz Lightyear. I am forever getting confused between the different parks.

Corinna


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> We cashed in our Space FPs and then beelined it to meet up with Cynthia near BTMRR.
> 
> We chatted and Joshua told her all about the bead activity at AKV. Hes a pretty friendly kid. They all behaved and I didnt even have to threaten them.  Just a joke there folks.
> It was a lot of fun. My family really liked her and I hope that one day we can meet up with the families. I think the kids would really get a long. The men could compare notes on there Disney obsessed wives.
> 
> BTMM is always such a treat. It was closed during our day at Disneyland and we really missed it. Its a great coaster. We said goodbye to Cynthia. She was set to leave later that day.



WOW!  You guys had hit a lot by the time I met up with you!  I loved your family, great group of kids...maybe they can let Mary Ellen's son know I'm not some creepy internet lady.    I really do hope we can hook our gangs up at some point, I know they'd hit it off.

Fun update


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> Of course the confusing thing is that at Disneyland and Disneyland Paris, Star Tours really is in Tomorrowland and opposite Buzz Lightyear. I am forever getting confused between the different parks.
> 
> Corinna



Me too!  The Tomorrowlands at MK and Disneyland couldn't be more different yet I'm always forgetting where I'm at. There are moments I really think I'm at Disneyland. ​



eandesmom said:


> WOW!  You guys had hit a lot by the time I met up with you!  I loved your family, great group of kids...maybe they can let Mary Ellen's son know I'm not some creepy internet lady.    I really do hope we can hook our gangs up at some point, I know they'd hit it off.
> 
> Fun update




We hustle girl. The park was empty. Does her son think you're a crazy Internet lady?   My kids know I'm a crazy Disney Internet mom. They can't believe there are so many of us. 

It would be so fun to all do a cruise or something where they are all captive and we can chill and do some of those fun tastings.​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> Your almost to the double digits dance.   Is Lexi so excited?
> 
> Last trip?  Does he know who he's married to? I hope you extended it though.
> 
> I carried the bamboo on.  No issues.​



We are almost at double digits!!!! Lexi doesn't know yet we are going to tell her for her birthday.  We did extend it and we got a GREAT deal on airfair $83 down/$88 back (including all fees and taxes) on SW so no baggage fees either. I may have to buy myself a bamboo too.


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> We are almost at double digits!!!! Lexi doesn't know yet we are going to tell her for her birthday.  We did extend it and we got a GREAT deal on airfair $83 down/$88 back (including all fees and taxes) on SW so no baggage fees either. I may have to buy myself a baboo too.





You still haven't told her?  Are you going to burst? 


Those are great flight prices.  I love SW. You just can't beat two free 50 lb bags. Last trip we didn't need 10 bags so I stuffed a bag inside one of the suitcases as I'd need an extra on the way home and it worked out perfectly.​


----------



## franandaj

OK, I'm going to have to give you the short version.  I woke up thinking, "why didn't she respond to my reply?"    And then I went back and looked for my reply an I never posted it!  

I had a huge reply written up with quotes and pictures, so I figured that if I went out to my computer, I could just copy it and repaste and reply.  However, when I got to the living room, my cat was sitting on the keyboard and she made the screen all wonky!  I had to restart, so now I need to remember what all I said.

I have that little black Mickey dress.  I bought it at the store across from Indiana Jones ride a while back, still haven't worn it yet.  I might wear it with a tank top underneath.

I loved the Boma Coma pictures.  (I was waaaay behind), I forget what else other than you wear me out with the way you and your family get around!  I'll try to be more prompt in posting next time!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> OK, I'm going to have to give you the short version.  I woke up thinking, "why didn't she respond to my reply?"    And then I went back and looked for my reply an I never posted it!
> 
> I had a huge reply written up with quotes and pictures, so I figured that if I went out to my computer, I could just copy it and repaste and reply.  However, when I got to the living room, my cat was sitting on the keyboard and she made the screen all wonky!  I had to restart, so now I need to remember what all I said.
> 
> I have that little black Mickey dress.  I bought it at the store across from Indiana Jones ride a while back, still haven't worn it yet.  I might wear it with a tank top underneath.
> 
> I loved the Boma Coma pictures.  (I was waaaay behind), I forget what else other than you wear me out with the way you and your family get around!  I'll try to be more prompt in posting next time!






Dang, I love quotes and pictures. I feel ripped off.  

You have that black Mickey dress? It's so so cute. I could kick myself for not buying it still.

 I know, we do get a lot done.  It doesn't feel rushed though in the midst of it if that makes sense.  I figure it won't always be that way. I feel like I need a vacation after 12 days at WDW that's for sure but at the time, I feel good. I think its pure adrenaline. I'm hoping I feel somewhat more rested after the cruise.  

Glad you finally posted. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> We hustle girl. The park was empty. Does her son think you're a crazy Internet lady?   My kids know I'm a crazy Disney Internet mom. They can't believe there are so many of us.



Apparently, even though it was our 2nd trip together 



rentayenta said:


> It would be so fun to all do a cruise or something where they are all captive and we can chill and do some of those fun tastings.



  that would be really fun!

Jeff isn't so into the tasting thing but he does love some of the ships history/design tours.  And of course hanging by the pool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Apparently, even though it was our 2nd trip together




Thats hilarious.  Maybe once you meet him he'll realize you're not demented. What I don't get is that my kids make fun of me but they'll follow anyone on Twitter who has similar interests. The worst thing that can happen here is we all go broke meeting at WDW. Much less risk than Twitter, FB, etc etc....we were dorks before it was cool.​






> that would be really fun!
> 
> Jeff isn't so into the tasting thing but he does love some of the ships history/design tours.  And of course hanging by the pool!!!!!!!!!!





Michael doesn't know what he's into so he won't care what we do.  He'll be happy to have a friend. A friend who drinks beer. A friend who drinks beer by the pool and goes to the gym. Or runs. He runs too. A friend who can commiserate although I have a feeling Jeff is more forgiving with regard to your Disneyness. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Thats hilarious.  Maybe once you meet him he'll realize you're not demented. What I don't get is that my kids make fun of me but they'll follow anyone on Twitter who has similar interests. The worst thing that can happen here is we all go broke meeting at WDW. Much less risk than Twitter, FB, etc etc....we were dorks before it was cool.​



Yes, much bigger financial implications for us  that's SO true!



rentayenta said:


> Michael doesn't know what he's into so he won't care what we do.  He'll be happy to have a friend. A friend who drinks beer. A friend who drinks beer by the pool and goes to the gym. Or runs. He runs too. A friend who can commiserate although I have a feeling Jeff is more forgiving with regard to your Disneyness. ​



Jeff does all those things!  And cycles and pretty much most things outdoors and don't forget margaritas and rum drinks.

Jeff would be thrilled to have a friend too!

Jeff is a bit unpredictable on the Disneyness but in general he's awfully indulgent all things considered.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Yes, much bigger financial implications for us  that's SO true!
> 
> 
> Jeff does all those things!  And cycles and pretty much most things outdoors and don't forget margaritas and rum drinks.
> 
> Jeff would be thrilled to have a friend too!
> 
> Jeff is a bit unpredictable on the Disneyness but in general he's awfully indulgent all things considered.




Sorry friend, I thought I replied and then realized you didn't reply.....

I could never forget margaritas and rum drinks.  Michael cycles too, triathlete, so I'm sure they'll have loads in common. I'm always up for a decent hike or swim, any water activity really. I'm not a big runner though. I feel like my heart is going to snap out of my chest, I can speed walk like the dickens though. 

Gabby is now saying she wants to take a trip with her friends for graduation. I'm not sure how I feel about that right now. I want to go on a Disney cruise for her graduation. Maybe I can so that and then throw a little girls' trip her way? It certainly won't be like my HS grad trip to Mazatlan.​


----------



## Turbanator

Awesome pics rentayenta


----------



## rentayenta

Turbanator said:


> Awesome pics rentayenta






 Thanks! I can't tell if I'm putting people to sleep so thanks for posting. ​


----------



## kaoden39

I wanted to pass on that real progress is finally being made on the rebuild.




This is the view from the garage door. Loren was in the bottom floor room and Scotty's and my heads were next to the wall on the upper floor.





This was where our front door had been.





And for your viewing pleasure one of the wandering birds from the neighborhood we are staying in right now.


Scotty does duathlons. Or he did until he lost all of his bicycles. Hopefully by next week I will be able to get him on a bike again. It has been really rough for him to be away from the bicycle.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice to see progress, Michele.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rentayenta

I hope he gets on a bike soon too Michele. That bird is gorgeous. Does it just roam around? 

 Glad to see some progress too. I know a new home will never take away the pain of what happened but you're all safe and sound and will have a beautiful new home to enjoy very soon. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Sorry friend, I thought I replied and then realized you didn't reply.....



Hey, that's my line!



rentayenta said:


> I could never forget margaritas and rum drinks.  Michael cycles too, triathlete, so I'm sure they'll have loads in common. I'm always up for a decent hike or swim, any water activity really. I'm not a big runner though. I feel like my heart is going to snap out of my chest, I can speed walk like the dickens though.



Oh I can relate. Unfortunately I am being "forced" into running for a variety of reasons. I've gone through my stages of grief and denial and am now in the acceptance phase. Long story......

I suck at it though!  

Although I had a VERY amusing thing happen on tonight's run.

I have Zero concerns about those two hitting it off. zero. M is far more outgoing but  Jeff adapts pretty darn well. 




rentayenta said:


> Gabby is now saying she wants to take a trip with her friends for graduation. I'm not sure how I feel about that right now. I want to go on a Disney cruise for her graduation. Maybe I can so that and then throw a little girls' trip her way? It certainly won't be like my HS grad trip to Mazatlan.



Nice! I did a road trip to San Fran with my bestie, I can understand wanting a bit of both...friends trip and family last hurrah.

God though I will be a basket case if my kids do a trip like that, I think about it now...2 18yr old girls, crappy car, pre-cell phone....driving in peak CA heat...

And yes we did have a car breakdown...

I wouldn't trade that trip for the world but wow, cannot stomach the idea as a parent. Thank god for cell phones!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice to see progress, Michele.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you. I wanted to make sure I shared with you all.



rentayenta said:


> I hope he gets on a bike soon too Michele. That bird is gorgeous. Does it just roam around?
> 
> Glad to see some progress too. I know a new home will never take away the pain of what happened but you're all safe and sound and will have a beautiful new home to enjoy very soon. ​



Jenny, 

The progress of seeing it all being cleared away has been medicine to us all. Now the squatters that were living in there are gone at least. That is just one of many peacocks that live in the area. There was a woman that had them as pets years ago here in town. When she died and her will was read she had left all of her property to the city and the Girls Scouts. But only if the peacocks were allowed to live and roam freely. So this neighborhood is a wild preserve. 

I am now in the process of picking things out. I am deciding on cabinets. I believe that I want white cabinets, with a sandy colored granite counter tops with the walls being a medium light aqua color. Giving it an all over beachy feel. Any thoughts?


----------



## rentayenta

Sorry I am such a slacker girls. M is traveling so I'm solo parenting. I don't even have Gabby here to help. ​






eandesmom said:


> Hey, that's my line!





Its a very good line. ​




> Oh I can relate. Unfortunately I am being "forced" into running for a variety of reasons. I've gone through my stages of grief and denial and am now in the acceptance phase. Long story......




Do tell. I hope it's nothing serious but I'd love to hear how you stay motivated.​


> I suck at it though!
> 
> Although I had a VERY amusing thing happen on tonight's run.



 What happened on your run?​




> I have Zero concerns about those two hitting it off. zero. M is far more outgoing but  Jeff adapts pretty darn well.




M is social once you know him if that makes sense. I am by far the most outgoing of the two of us. Or maybe I should say, I make 99% of the effort. Once plans are set, he's fine to show up and engage. ​





> Nice! I did a road trip to San Fran with my bestie, I can understand wanting a bit of both...friends trip and family last hurrah.
> 
> God though I will be a basket case if my kids do a trip like that, I think about it now...2 18yr old girls, crappy car, pre-cell phone....driving in peak CA heat...



I agree, it's sort of freaking me out. I already know she's going to ask to road trip to CO next summer or this Spring Break.  We did it and lived but I swear it was a lot more mellow when we were kids. 

Hopefully we can do the cruise and she can do a little Spring Break trip with her friends her senior year.​


> And yes we did have a car breakdown...
> 
> I wouldn't trade that trip for the world but wow, cannot stomach the idea as a parent. Thank god for cell phones!!!!




You did? Did your folks flip?  

And  thank G-d for cell phones. Except when no answers theirs.  Seriously all 5 of us have one and the only who to consistently answer or know where hers is is Gabby.​


kaoden39 said:


> Thank you. I wanted to make sure I shared with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny,
> 
> The progress of seeing it all being cleared away has been medicine to us all. Now the squatters that were living in there are gone at least. That is just one of many peacocks that live in the area. There was a woman that had them as pets years ago here in town. When she died and her will was read she had left all of her property to the city and the Girls Scouts. But only if the peacocks were allowed to live and roam freely. So this neighborhood is a wild preserve.
> 
> I am now in the process of picking things out. I am deciding on cabinets. I believe that I want white cabinets, with a sandy colored granite counter tops with the walls being a medium light aqua color. Giving it an all over beachy feel. Any thoughts?




 I am so happy Michele that the healing process is beginning. I know it was such a terrible loss.


Your colors sounds great. We have a nautical/beachy feel to our living room. We used a darker blue, navy, though for some accent walls and our main color is a sandy taupe. I'll have to post a pic. I think there is one a few pages back. 

I bet you're having fun picking everything out. ​


----------



## franandaj

Michele, I'm glad things are progressing. That's got to be somewhat of a good feeling.

Hang in there Jenny!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Michele, I'm glad things are progressing. That's got to be somewhat of a good feeling.
> 
> Hang in there Jenny!






 I'm good though though I think I'd be better if Michael would stop sending me beach photos from the shoot in Mantauk; yacht club, beaches, etc.... I suppose it's my fault for asking.  I did send him one back of the neighbors tractor. And one of chicken poop.​


----------



## rentayenta

I'm not going to apologize for the delay in updates. Its summer. We're all in the same boat. 

All of the following photos were taken with my cell phone.  You can practically see the steam radiate off of some of them, it was HOT today. 

After Splash, we were starving. The plan was to go back to the villa and make lunch but as you all know I love Tony's. _Lady and the Tramp_ is my favorite Disney movie. The decor is so great and we like the food. It's not great but it's good and it's better than cooking.  My family enjoys Tony's a lot. The service is always good and they don't get all wigged out about older kids ordering off the kids' menu or sharing entrees. They're very chill. 

I walked up and there was maybe a 10 minute wait which was perfect as it gave us time to wonder around inside and check things out. I like the little photography store right there. 

At the check in podium. Are they not the cutest things ever?! 






Hungry kids with the Country Bears:






Did I say I missed Gabby because I take it back.  Look at her face in this photo. Beast. 

We were sat within 10 minutes and got out favorite table by the fountain:






Our server was on it. We all ordered waters. It was the hottest day we had or at least it felt like it. 

 Gabby and Kayla shared the cannelloni:






Joshua and I shared the spaghetti and meatballs:






We also got 2 orders of calamari but I didn't get a photo. 

Chloe got the mini sliders and ate every bite:






Michael got the strip steak, sorry, no photo.

Lunch was delicious and leisurely. We shared a few orders of cannoli for dessert. 

We walked out of Tony's and onto Main St. People had started lining up because guess what? It was time for the parade!  I swear I didn't plan it but it couldn't have worked out better. 

We snagged a great seat. I can't believe we were so lucky. 






Is that major pixie dust or what? 

*Continued in next post....  *​


----------



## rentayenta

Within minutes the parade started. The following are all of parade. I do love a parade. I can't ever get anyone but Joshua to suffer through them with me but today, the little buggars had no choice. 






















































































The parade was fantastic as usual. 

We headed back to AKV via the bus from MK and you'll never guess what we did when we got back. 

Go ahead, guess. 

You know you want to.

We'll play a game. It's a fill in the blanks game. Ready? 

The girls decided to ___ while Michael, Joshua, and I headed to the ____.

Here's a clue:






 Yes, that's right, the girls decided to nap while Michael, Joshua, and I headed to the pool. I know, you're shocked. 

You're probably wondering why Michael and I don't relax? Believe it or not, this is relaxing. Being able to disconnect from the real world and just breathe is totally relaxing. We're lucky in that we're both able to power down and really block it all out the minute we get the airport. 

So to the pool we went. It was another lovely afternoon and Joshua had a blast. 

Here are a few more pics:






















On the way back I wanted to find the gym, not that I was going to use it, but wanted to see it anyway. Here it is. I didn't even open the door. I didn't want my body to get tricked into thinking I was actually going to exercise on vacation. 






We got back to villa to find the girls OUT as in sacked out asleep. Losers. 


*To be continued........*
​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Do tell. I hope it's nothing serious but I'd love to hear how you stay motivated.​



Basically due to injuries I've had to give up other things (cycling, zumba and pilates specifically) and unless I want to lose my mind on the darn elliptical..I have to do something.  Much as I love to hike, it's not a practical multiple times a week activity and running is.  Practical that is.



rentayenta said:


> What happened on your run?​



I stopped to turn off my gps as it was bouncing all over the place and making me crazy.  Some guy turned into the street I was on to ask for directions and then asked me out for coffee.  

It was hysterical.  After a day almost in tears after visits looking for underwear I'm not allergic to, it did give me a small boost.

Must have been the ridiculously expensive tank top that I'm not allergic to. Ok granted, it wasn't any more than most of my others that I now have to get rid of but those had support IN them...this was that much for no support.

But I have to admit, probably worth every penny.  Coolest fabric ever. Need more but  on the cost to get more.




rentayenta said:


> M is social once you know him if that makes sense. I am by far the most outgoing of the two of us. Or maybe I should say, I make 99% of the effort. Once plans are set, he's fine to show up and engage. ​



2 peas in a pod, Jeff is the same way.





rentayenta said:


> I agree, it's sort of freaking me out. I already know she's going to ask to road trip to CO next summer or this Spring Break.  We did it and lived but I swear it was a lot more mellow when we were kids.
> 
> Hopefully we can do the cruise and she can do a little Spring Break trip with her friends her senior year.​



I don't know why spring break scares me more than a summer road trip...but it does.  I think of my college spring break trips and



the summer post HS one was SO much more tame in comparison, even with the driving all the way to CA and back.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic pictures of Tony.  What would you recommend to eat there?

Glad that you enjoyed the pool time.  And what a great seat to view the parade from.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Basically due to injuries I've had to give up other things (cycling, zumba and pilates specifically) and unless I want to lose my mind on the darn elliptical..I have to do something.  Much as I love to hike, it's not a practical multiple times a week activity and running is.  Practical that is.



I applaude you for finding new activities.  Its hard to give up things you love especially things like exercise which isn't all that fun to begin with. I've wanted to try Zumba but I am so painfully uncoordinated.  I would look like a hot mess for sure.​




> I stopped to turn off my gps as it was bouncing all over the place and making me crazy.  Some guy turned into the street I was on to ask for directions and then asked me out for coffee.



Nothing wrong with being hit on.  Good for you. You're a hot mama!​


> It was hysterical.  After a day almost in tears after visits looking for underwear I'm not allergic to, it did give me a small boost.



I am so sorry your allergy is so intense. Swimwear must be hard to find too? Does your alergy flare up at certain times or is it constant?​


> Must have been the ridiculously expensive tank top that I'm not allergic to. Ok granted, it wasn't any more than most of my others that I now have to get rid of but those had support IN them...this was that much for no support.



I can't wear tanks without support.  Even with a great $50 VS bra, I prefer tanks with suuport but I'm sure the stretchy irritates your skin. I have to hold mine up with something akin to the great wall of china. ​



> 2 peas in a pod, Jeff is the same way.




I think that's a fairly typical men/women dynamic. Most of my friends do the planning for their families too. The men just show up, pay the tab, hook up the boat, pitch the tent, whatever. ​






> I don't know why spring break scares me more than a summer road trip...but it does.  I think of my college spring break trips and
> 
> 
> 
> the summer post HS one was SO much more tame in comparison, even with the driving all the way to CA and back.




Mine too. All of it scares me. When I was Gabby's age (16) my best friends and I went to Catalina Island for 4 nights, unsupervised, during Spring Break. Can you imagine? We were in High School.  Oh the stuff we did. And for HS graduation I went with my friends to Mazatlan for a week. It was crazy fun but the thought of my children doing that scares me. I can't even begin to think about any of them partying like I did during my undergrad. ​




PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic pictures of Tony.  What would you recommend to eat there?
> 
> Glad that you enjoyed the pool time.  And what a great seat to view the parade from.




 We really like Tony's. I know it gets a lot of bad reviews but we think it's good and the location cannot be beat. We have enjoyed everything we've tried. The sliders were really good; Chloe is the pickiest in the family and she loved them. We like their calamari, spaghetti and meatballs, and their Strip steak is always cooked perfectly. The girls enjoyed their cannelloni. I didn't try it but they ate it all and even sopped up the sauce with their bread sticks. Their Caesar Salad is good and not too heavy on the dressing. Some places put too much dressing on. Their shrimp scampi is also yum! 

The only other Italian we've had at WDW was Mama Melrose and we like Tony's more.​


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lunch looked lovely. At some stage I really have to visit Tony's as the whole restaurant was outfitted by Ducky Williams. This looks like the perfect spot to watch the parade.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> Lunch looked lovely. At some stage I really have to visit Tony's as the whole restaurant was outfitted by Ducky Williams. This looks like the perfect spot to watch the parade.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks Corinna, it was a terrific parade spot. I moved to the curb with Joshua but the others stayed with Goofy on the bench. 

Tony's is worth a visit. I'm glad I didn't listen to the negative reviews. Its one of the few restaurants we've done more than once. I think 'Ohana and Boma are the only other table service we've repeated. We've only been to WDW 3 times but each has been for 10-12 days. 

I didn't realize Ducky Williams helped with Tony's. Very cool! I knew he was involved with the cruise ships.​


----------



## dolphingirl47

rentayenta said:


> Thanks Corinna, it was a terrific parade spot. I moved to the curb with Joshua but the others stayed with Goofy on the bench.
> 
> Tony's is worth a visit. I'm glad I didn't listen to the negative reviews. Its one of the few restaurants we've done more than once. I think 'Ohana and Boma are the only other table service we've repeated. We've only been to WDW 3 times but each has been for 10-12 days.
> 
> I didn't realize Ducky Williams helped with Tony's. Very cool! I knew he was involved with the cruise ships.​



I think it was not a just a question of helping. From what he said basically all the artwork is his down to the artwork that used to be on the plates. However, they have now replaced them with plain plates as they kept losing them. I have been lucky enough to hear him speak twice.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> I think it was not a just a question of helping. From what he said basically all the artwork is his down to the artwork that used to be on the plates. However, they have now replaced them with plain plates as they kept losing them. I have been lucky enough to hear him speak twice.
> 
> Corinna



I didn't know that. No wonder I love Tony's so much. It's about the ambience more than the food. It's very neat inside and the artwork is incredible. Do you know if he created the fountain? People were swiping the plates?  

You've heard him speak? Wow! I bet that was extremely interesting. He's supposed to be a pretty nice guy too. 
​


----------



## dolphingirl47

rentayenta said:


> I didn't know that. No wonder I love Tony's so much. It's about the ambience more than the food. It's very neat inside and the artwork is incredible. Do you know if he created the fountain? People were swiping the plates?
> 
> You've heard him speak? Wow! I bet that was extremely interesting. He's supposed to be a pretty nice guy too.
> ​



I am not sure about the fountain. Yes, apparently people where walking out with the plates. I have heard that they have the same problems on the two new ships, but in this case with the butter knives in one of the dining rooms.

Yes, I was lucky enough to hear him speak and watch him draw on our Panama Canal cruise and our Hawaii cruise. I missed both his presentations on our Transatlantic cruise. I have also met him around the ship on those three cruises on a number of occasions and he is a really nice person. On all three of those cruises we got a lithograph by him and I got each of them signed.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am not sure about the fountain. Yes, apparently people where walking out with the plates. I have heard that they have the same problems on the two new ships, but in this case with the butter knives in one of the dining rooms.




People are so odd. It wouldn't occur to me to walk out with a plate.  And stealing on the ship? Aren't there cameras? And it's not like they could get far. Goofy!​


> Yes, I was lucky enough to hear him speak and watch him draw on our Panama Canal cruise and our Hawaii cruise. I missed both his presentations on our Transatlantic cruise. I have also met him around the ship on those three cruises on a number of occasions and he is a really nice person. On all three of those cruises we got a lithograph by him and I got each of them signed.
> 
> Corinna




What amazing experiences to have! And on the cruises no less. He does the lithographs too. Such a gifted and talented man. A true assert to the Disney company. I have a ton of pictures of the artwork at Tony's. Now I want to go through and look at them again. 

Do you have photos posted of the lithographs? I'd love to see them.​


----------



## dolphingirl47

rentayenta said:


> People are so odd. It wouldn't occur to me to walk out with a plate.  And stealing on the ship? Aren't there cameras? And it's not like they could get far. Goofy!​



Actually it is kind of scary how few cameras there are around on the ships considering their size and I don't think there are any in the dining rooms.



rentayenta said:


> What amazing experiences to have! And on the cruises no less. He does the lithographs too. Such a gifted and talented man. A true assert to the Disney company. I have a ton of pictures of the artwork at Tony's. Now I want to go through and look at them again.
> 
> Do you have photos posted of the lithographs? I'd love to see them.​



There is photos of the lithographs in the relevant trip report (Transatlantic Adventures, East Meets West and Taking Stitch to Hawaii and NOT Leaving him there). However, as they are in the middle, here they are just for you:

Transatlantic being signed:





And a bigger version:





Panama Canal





Hawaii





Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> Actually it is kind of scary how few cameras there are around on the ships considering their size and I don't think there are any in the dining rooms.





That actually surprises me quite a bit. I saw the video of that poor family who's child drowned and assumed they'd have surveillance all over the ship. Interesting really. I wonder if there is a high rate of theft. I'd think not as we're basically captive but I guess you never know.​




> There is photos of the lithographs in the relevant trip report (Transatlantic Adventures, East Meets West and Taking Stitch to Hawaii and NOT Leaving him there). However, as they are in the middle, here they are just for you:
> 
> Transatlantic being signed:




 Thats a great photo and you two match! Darling.​


> And a bigger version:




This is very cool. I like how they cater them to specific cruises.​


> Panama Canal




Very cool, the Rescuers  Clever. .​


> Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna





This is my favorite. I haven't been to Hawaii but its on my bucket list. I just love that Polynesian and Hawaiian culture. Do you have these framed and hanging? The three I have from DVC are all framed and hung. They make me happy.​


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, they are all framed and hanging in our living room together with an Epcot print and a couple of DVC prints.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, they are all framed and hanging in our living room together with an Epcot print and a couple of DVC prints.
> 
> Corinna





Awesome, I love it! Just can't help but make you smile. We've got ours in our media room along with a framed poster of Pinocchio and one of The Wizard of Oz (one of my all time favorite movies). 
​


----------



## rentayenta

Real life update. Gabby is away for a month in Colorado at camp as a staff in training. The camp posts tons of photos of the campers but very few of staff. I'm so happy to have found this from last night.


----------



## scottny

Nice Splash pics. 
Tonys is a good place to eat. Never ate inside though. LOl. Always on the porch.
Swimming is fun and so is napping so either would do it for me. LOl
All caught up. Great updates and pics.


----------



## kaoden39

Drive by post! Things are ahead of schedule on the house. Demolition is done! The actual rebuild starts on Tuesday!! It's an exciting time!!


----------



## franandaj

I've been lurking around here wanting to wait until I get back to computer to post, but alas, that is not going to happen this weekend.  

No wonder you guys ended up with so much food leftover! Dropping in at places right and left with no ADRs   It is funny how predictable yoyr crew can be!  Still looks like a fun day!


----------



## eandesmom

Fun update!  one of these days I would like to try Tony's, and Mama Melrose for that matter.  Never enough nights to eat everywhere we want.

I think the pool is relaxing...as is the water parks...seems to me lots of relaxing was going on!



rentayenta said:


> I applaude you for finding new activities.  Its hard to give up things you love especially things like exercise which isn't all that fun to begin with. I've wanted to try Zumba but I am so painfully uncoordinated.  I would look like a hot mess for sure.​



I really liked Zumba and at some point, now that my neck is more manageable, try it again but I've got a set routine at the moment that it may or may not fit into so we will see.  Reinjury scares me.



rentayenta said:


> I am so sorry your allergy is so intense. Swimwear must be hard to find too? Does your alergy flare up at certain times or is it constant?​



It's both.  It will flare up when I've had a lot of exposure and it can take 2-4 weeks to really calm it down.  Swimwear is a huge problem and Hawaii did cause a pretty big flare up.  Most of the time I'm not in a suit 24/7 so it's limited exposure but tropical vacations are an issue for sure.  Worth it but I really didn't expect it to be as bad as it was.  Swimsuits that are "free" of issue materials don't exist so really I just have to suck it up.



rentayenta said:


> I can't wear tanks without support.  Even with a great $50 VS bra, I prefer tanks with suuport but I'm sure the stretchy irritates your skin. I have to hold mine up with something akin to the great wall of china. ​



Oh I can't either...all I can do is try to find stuff that has "less", which is not easy!


----------



## Pinkocto

Ok, if I don't post as I go I'm totally going to miss things. 

Firstly, sorry I'm starting this so late. 

AoA looks so cool, thanks for all those photos.

Kudos for not forcing yourselves to go to MK that first night, starting off tired is no good. 

You got a lot of rides in that first morning, very cool. I don't think I've ever, in my entire life, been to rope drop, a Dis failure I know. 

You had me laughing out loud with the Joshua's wedding comment in IASW, so funny! 

Now I want to stay in a THV... I'm going to need these 50 years to try all the awesome places available. Not to mention those Cabo pictures at the beginning, that resort looked gorgeous. 

Back to reading


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Drive by post! Things are ahead of schedule on the house. Demolition is done! The actual rebuild starts on Tuesday!! It's an exciting time!!



 So glad for your family Michele.  Are they giving you a time frame on the rebuild?​




franandaj said:


>



​


> I've been lurking around here wanting to wait until I get back to computer to post, but alas, that is not going to happen this weekend.
> 
> No wonder you guys ended up with so much food leftover! Dropping in at places right and left with no ADRs   It is funny how predictable yoyr crew can be!  Still looks like a fun day!




Are we predictable?  We're so predictable!  What part isn't surprising? The pool or walking up to Tony's. We are so bad about changing ADRs. Believe it or not, I do cancel the ones we don't do to. As a former server, it's against the code to no show. ​


eandesmom said:


> Fun update!  one of these days I would like to try Tony's, and Mama Melrose for that matter.  Never enough nights to eat everywhere we want.




I agree. I would choose Tony's over Mama Melrose. Both are good but Tony's ambiance far outshines Mama Melrose's.​




> I think the pool is relaxing...as is the water parks...seems to me lots of relaxing was going on!



Good point. I consider pool time relaxing too.  Plus with a cocktail, its perfect.​




> I really liked Zumba and at some point, now that my neck is more manageable, try it again but I've got a set routine at the moment that it may or may not fit into so we will see.  Reinjury scares me.



I don't blame you. Reinjury is a huge risk and one I'd likely not take. What's your routine now? I need some exercise motivation? My butt in the yellow bikini today wasn't enough.  Should have been but wasn't.​




> It's both.  It will flare up when I've had a lot of exposure and it can take 2-4 weeks to really calm it down.  Swimwear is a huge problem and Hawaii did cause a pretty big flare up.  Most of the time I'm not in a suit 24/7 so it's limited exposure but tropical vacations are an issue for sure.  Worth it but I really didn't expect it to be as bad as it was.  Swimsuits that are "free" of issue materials don't exist so really I just have to suck it up.




I am sorry, that really stinks. I can see how on beach vacations it would be a major issue. Do you take some sort of steroid for flare ups? 

I can't imagine that swimsuits that are *free* from material issues are very attractive. My neighbor makes her kids' (all teens) swimsuits and they're awful! They are supposed to be modest but they're all cotton so what happens is they are clingy and more revealing than a normal swimsuit.  She's a nut.​





Pinkocto said:


> Ok, if I don't post as I go I'm totally going to miss things.
> 
> Firstly, sorry I'm starting this so late.




 and  I have a table of contents for easier cathcing up. I think it's in the 4th post.​


> AoA looks so cool, thanks for all those photos.



It's so cool but even though the suites say they can sleep 6, I could never stay there for more than a night. DVC has ruined any mod or Value chances for the future. I use to want to try the POFQ but we'd need 2 rooms.​


> Kudos for not forcing yourselves to go to MK that first night, starting off tired is no good.




Thanks! We don;t do the parks on travel days. Everyone is always too beat. Dinner and a swim seem to work well for us. It was fun to putter round AoA too. Its such a cute resort.​


> You got a lot of rides in that first morning, very cool. I don't think I've ever, in my entire life, been to rope drop, a Dis failure I know.




We don't make as many rope drops as we use to by any means. The girls value their sleep too much. They're such teenagers.​


> You had me laughing out loud with the Joshua's wedding comment in IASW, so funny!



I think it every time we see that little Jewish boy and say: there's Joshua. ​


> Now I want to stay in a THV... I'm going to need these 50 years to try all the awesome places available. Not to mention those Cabo pictures at the beginning, that resort looked gorgeous.
> 
> Back to reading




The THV are amazing! Honestly, I'd stay there again in a heartbeat. We had no transportation issues whatsoever. They are a real treat and I am so glad we bought at SSR. I could split stay THV/AKV every trip and be perfectly happy. 

Cabo was our first use of points. Some say it's not the best use of points but at the time, our DVC points were our entire vacation budget. It was a beautiful resort with a great dos por uno (happy hour). We met a couple on that trip that we still keep in touch with. It was awesome.  





I'm working on an update right now. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I don't blame you. Reinjury is a huge risk and one I'd likely not take. What's your routine now? I need some exercise motivation? My butt in the yellow bikini today wasn't enough.  Should have been but wasn't.​



Right now we are doing 3 runs a week, 30-50 minutes or so each and then 2 gym workouts at 45-60min.  At the gym I do a combo of elliptical and lower body weights and stretches.  I can't really do any upper body stuff anymore.  Before the running started it was 3-4 days a week at the gym so it's gone up a little bit.  I'd take the days off that Jeff ran  and he ran less so we could go to the gym together.

Honestly my motivation is keeping the weight off and doing one of the runDisney events before the big 50.  Realistically with points and such and trips already planned, plus the timing of the events it will most likely be the DL 1/2 in 2014.  I really really wanted it to be the Princess but the timing is off.  I don't think I'll feel ready for this one yet, at least not at where I want to be, and 2015 is too far away but the timing of the DL one works.  We will see.  I had originally thought to do the DL 10K and then the princess half but have been having second thoughts about it and may shoot for the DL 1/2 and 2015 Princess Glass Slipper Challenge.

Then again I may be crazy!  




rentayenta said:


> I am sorry, that really stinks. I can see how on beach vacations it would be a major issue. Do you take some sort of steroid for flare ups?
> 
> I can't imagine that swimsuits that are *free* from material issues are very attractive. My neighbor makes her kids' (all teens) swimsuits and they're awful! They are supposed to be modest but they're all cotton so what happens is they are clingy and more revealing than a normal swimsuit.  She's a nut.​



I can't even imagine a suit that is "free"  it wouldn't stay up!  I am on a 2 week on/2 week off topical steriod and in the off weeks use a Rx excema cream and then use very very heavy duty OTC creams and moisturizers.

There are some lovely modest suits out there if people just look.  Lands End...Athleta...some nice things!

Between being in a  swimsuit for much of the trip, and snorkeling I definitely have had some ramped up skin that is just now calming down.  Unfortunately the running does make it worse...sweat with the "bad" material against my skin somehow accelerates the exposure and flare up so I've focused on replacing that clothing first as best I can, within reason.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Right now we are doing 3 runs a week, 30-50 minutes or so each and then 2 gym workouts at 45-60min.  At the gym I do a combo of elliptical and lower body weights and stretches.  I can't really do any upper body stuff anymore.  Before the running started it was 3-4 days a week at the gym so it's gone up a little bit.  I'd take the days off that Jeff ran  and he ran less so we could go to the gym together.




 You guys are so good.  And dedicated. I wish I had that kind of resolve. I'm seriously impressed. Guess that's part of the reason you look so hot in your yellow bikini.​


> Honestly my motivation is keeping the weight off and doing one of the runDisney events before the big 50.  Realistically with points and such and trips already planned, plus the timing of the events it will most likely be the DL 1/2 in 2014.  I really really wanted it to be the Princess but the timing is off.  I don't think I'll feel ready for this one yet, at least not at where I want to be, and 2015 is too far away but the timing of the DL one works.  We will see.  I had originally thought to do the DL 10K and then the princess half but have been having second thoughts about it and may shoot for the DL 1/2 and 2015 Princess Glass Slipper Challenge.




Both are admirable! Did you ever have a weight issue? And seriously Disney as a motivator is brilliant. It's a win win; you stay healthy and in shape and get to be at Disney. You're a smart cookie. Or should I say Wheat Thin.  When do you have to decide on which race you'll do?​




> I can't even imagine a suit that is "free"  it wouldn't stay up!  I am on a 2 week on/2 week off topical steriod and in the off weeks use a Rx excema cream and then use very very heavy duty OTC creams and moisturizers.
> 
> There are some lovely modest suits out there if people just look.  Lands End...Athleta...some nice things!




No they're weird, like a step away from the FLDS followers. 


So a topical doesn't have as many side effects right?​


> Between being in a  swimsuit for much of the trip, and snorkeling I definitely have had some ramped up skin that is just now calming down.  Unfortunately the running does make it worse...sweat with the "bad" material against my skin somehow accelerates the exposure and flare up so I've focused on replacing that clothing first as best I can, within reason.




Thats smart. I guess you can limit exposure as much as possible but you can't give up your active lifestyle. It's the trade off, right? You really do seem to deal with it quite well. ​


----------



## rentayenta

scottny said:


> Nice Splash pics.
> Tonys is a good place to eat. Never ate inside though. LOl. Always on the porch.
> Swimming is fun and so is napping so either would do it for me. LOl
> All caught up. Great updates and pics.






Thanks.  We love Splash. 
We've never ate on the porch. Lol! Always inside. We're also always there when its blazing hot. 
I wish I could nap but I've never been a good sleeper.
I feel like I'm writing a haiku.​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> You guys are so good.  And dedicated. I wish I had that kind of resolve. I'm seriously impressed. Guess that's part of the reason you look so hot in your yellow bikini.​



I think it sounds like a lot more than it really is 




rentayenta said:


> Both are admirable! Did you ever have a weight issue? And seriously Disney as a motivator is brilliant. It's a win win; you stay healthy and in shape and get to be at Disney. You're a smart cookie. Or should I say Wheat Thin.  When do you have to decide on which race you'll do?​



I think it depends on how you define issue.  I've always been blessed with good metabolism, a healthy appetite and an interest in a relatively healthy lifestyle.  After Eric I carried a good extra 20 pounds for about 3 years, lost it and then some once I became a single mom and got very focused on being uber healthy as I was all they had.  Fast forward and I've remarried and injured myself, kids are crazy busy with school, super easy to make excuses to workout less (they need dinner, help with homework, etc etc etc) and things get softer, clothes tighter etc.  About a year and a half ago I hit a wall feeling really crummy about the neck pain, how things fit (or didn't) and and just ramped it all up between working out, PT, trying to get healthy again so I could get back to the exercises I'd given up and for the first time in my life, really counted calories.  Lost about 20 pounds.  Which...no one noticed lol!  But I did.

I don't count anymore mind you, and in the big picture it was nothing but it did show me that a little focused effort can really work.  I've probably put about 5 of it back on though much of it is converted to muscle so that's ok.  Biggest issue is stomach...2 babies and the inability to work that part of my body due to the neck issues well..only so much one can do.

But yeah, if I have to run, I might as well be rewarded with a runDisney event!

As far as timing, it depends on the event.  Most sell out quickly and the timing of a lot of them conflict with other things which is frustrating.  The DL 1/2 in 2014 (Labor Day weekend) is probably my best bet timing wise for my first event so for now I do plan to register for that which will be in early Jan I think.  Registration for the WDW 1/2 will be before that race actually happens (reg in April or May, I forget, Princess reg is in June and Tink in July) so I'll have to decide then if I want to try that one as well.  As I said I'd rather do the Princess but I think it will conflict with a family trip.  Too early to say but hopefully I'll now by the time that comes around.

In the meantime I'll look to maybe do something local in the fall and then again in the spring.  Not a 1/2, probably 5 or 10K or 8/10 milers or something like that.  We will see.  Nothing super soon that is for sure 





rentayenta said:


> No they're weird, like a step away from the FLDS followers.
> 
> 
> So a topical doesn't have as many side effects right?​



No, not nearly the side efffects but it isn't good for your skin...it can thin it, or discolor it (seems to be ok so far, sigh..though the cortizone shot I got for tennis elbow did discolor so that makes me a bit nervous).  probably biggest danger is being careful with my eyes as if you get it in, it can cause glaucoma1




rentayenta said:


> Thats smart. I guess you can limit exposure as much as possible but you can't give up your active lifestyle. It's the trade off, right? You really do seem to deal with it quite well. ​



I can't give up wearing underwear either 

We all deal with what we can, it's all you can do, right?


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fabulous trip! I'm only up to Day 4 but you guys are having so much fun! 

Your TL day sounds exactly like ours, it was so perfect. Awesome about the Cabana and the kids finding you  

Dinner at 50s sounded like a hoot and a half! Most of the pictures are missing, but it sounds hilarious! 

Love the MSEP pictures! You guys got some beautiful shots  can't imagine why you wanted one of mine, yours are so much better. 

As much as you're making groceries I'm surprised there was food left over.


----------



## rentayenta

I'll be back to respond properly but wanted to check my links for pics. 

Pam, the only pics I can't see are in my Spring Break plans update and all of those are just pics of stuff I wanted to do; nothing great. I see every other photo in my updates. I wonder why you can't see them?  I'm on my iPad and they're all there.  Bummer, because there are some good ones. Thanks for still reading even if you can't see the pics.  I don't love a trip report without photos so I really appreciate it. 


Back to my 4 am insomnia. ​


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> I think it sounds like a lot more than it really is



No. It's a lot.  And good for you and Jeff.​





> I think it depends on how you define issue.  I've always been blessed with good metabolism, a healthy appetite and an interest in a relatively healthy lifestyle.  After Eric I carried a good extra 20 pounds for about 3 years, lost it and then some once I became a single mom and got very focused on being uber healthy as I was all they had.  Fast forward and I've remarried and injured myself, kids are crazy busy with school, super easy to make excuses to workout less (they need dinner, help with homework, etc etc etc) and things get softer, clothes tighter etc.  About a year and a half ago I hit a wall feeling really crummy about the neck pain, how things fit (or didn't) and and just ramped it all up between working out, PT, trying to get healthy again so I could get back to the exercises I'd given up and for the first time in my life, really counted calories.  Lost about 20 pounds.  Which...no one noticed lol!  But I did.




I hear ya. It is so easy to make up excuses to not eat healthy and skip the exercise. You look great and nothing looks soft that shouldn't.  And brava for deciding to really get healthy for yourself and your kids post divorce. I can see how it would be very easy to sink into a depression and lose yourself. You really could mentor other single moms.​


> I don't count anymore mind you, and in the big picture it was nothing but it did show me that a little focused effort can really work.  I've probably put about 5 of it back on though much of it is converted to muscle so that's ok.  Biggest issue is stomach...2 babies and the inability to work that part of my body due to the neck issues well..only so much one can do.



Oh yeah, post babies the stomach is so hard to get back. After 3 c-sections, I don't know that my little pooch will every totally disappear. I don't fret over it though. 

Muscle weight doesn't count on the scale, only flabby weight. And I agree, a little focussed effort really does help. It helps a lot. Being mindful of what I put into my body helps keep me on track. Mindless eating was a very hard habit for me to break. Emotional eating was too. And it wasn't sad emotional eating; it was happy, let's celebrate eating.​


> But yeah, if I have to run, I might as well be rewarded with a runDisney event!



You've inspired me. Michael is a runner and if I set this as a goal, even a 5k, I could squeeze in a Disney trip. The health would be the secondary benefit. ​


> As far as timing, it depends on the event.  Most sell out quickly and the timing of a lot of them conflict with other things which is frustrating.  The DL 1/2 in 2014 (Labor Day weekend) is probably my best bet timing wise for my first event so for now I do plan to register for that which will be in early Jan I think.  Registration for the WDW 1/2 will be before that race actually happens (reg in April or May, I forget, Princess reg is in June and Tink in July) so I'll have to decide then if I want to try that one as well.  As I said I'd rather do the Princess but I think it will conflict with a family trip.  Too early to say but hopefully I'll now by the time that comes around.



Is the DL 1/2 a 1/2 marathon? Are they all 1/2 marathons? How far is that, 13 miles? Can you walk any of it? ​


> In the meantime I'll look to maybe do something local in the fall and then again in the spring.  Not a 1/2, probably 5 or 10K or 8/10 milers or something like that.  We will see.  Nothing super soon that is for sure



Can you run a entire 5k? I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack after 2 blocks.​






> No, not nearly the side efffects but it isn't good for your skin...it can thin it, or discolor it (seems to be ok so far, sigh..though the cortizone shot I got for tennis elbow did discolor so that makes me a bit nervous).  probably biggest danger is being careful with my eyes as if you get it in, it can cause glaucoma1



The eye part is scary. The rest sounds ok as long as you keep close watch on the side effects. Its always the weighing out of s/e vs symptoms, right?​





> I can't give up wearing underwear either




Gives a whole new meaning to the term park commando! ​


> We all deal with what we can, it's all you can do, right?




 Indeed we do. We do what we can and what we feel is best at the time. Such is the journey.​


Pinkocto said:


> What a fabulous trip! I'm only up to Day 4 but you guys are having so much fun!



It really was so much fun. I think it's the best WDW to date but then again I always say they're the best until the next one. LOL!​


> Your TL day sounds exactly like ours, it was so perfect. Awesome about the Cabana and the kids finding you



Funny we totally ditched them. We figured they'd figure it out.  And they did. The cabana was amazing and such a fun treat. Can't beat half off either. I still don't know how much half off was but I am guessing around $200+​


> Dinner at 50s sounded like a hoot and a half! Most of the pictures are missing, but it sounds hilarious!




I see the pictures.  Loukili was our server and I highly recommend asking for him if you're ever at 50's. I worte Disney a letter about how terrific he was and included the funny pic of him posing with the kids.​


> Love the MSEP pictures! You guys got some beautiful shots  can't imagine why you wanted one of mine, yours are so much better.




Mine always seem to be a little off center of cut off but thank you.​


> As much as you're making groceries I'm surprised there was food left over.



Did you see the groceries lines up? Michael thought I was nuts. I did go a little overboard. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I hear ya. It is so easy to make up excuses to not eat healthy and skip the exercise. You look great and nothing looks soft that shouldn't.  And brava for deciding to really get healthy for yourself and your kids post divorce. I can see how it would be very easy to sink into a depression and lose yourself. You really could mentor other single moms.​



Oh there is plenty that is soft   I love food (wine too lol!), exercise does at least allow for that



rentayenta said:


> You've inspired me. Michael is a runner and if I set this as a goal, even a 5k, I could squeeze in a Disney trip. The health would be the secondary benefit. ​



And this is how it starts....  seriously though it is a motivator for me and I have a feeling it could be an annual thing.  We will see.  I'm not motivated to run locally in races at all but throw Disney in there and it's a totally different ballgame!

And...more girls trips   there is a huge community out there, it's pretty cool.  Another DISer inspired me to go for it.  Well that and the fact that I was losing my mind on the elliptical at the gym but didn't want to work out less than I was.  Seriously though....think about it!  Jeff is a runner and has been very supportive.  Although he tried running at "my" pace yesterday and couldn't hack it lol, had to take off.  Which frankly, I'd rather, it's nice alone zen time with my music and thoughts.  



rentayenta said:


> Is the DL 1/2 a 1/2 marathon? Are they all 1/2 marathons? How far is that, 13 miles? Can you walk any of it? ​



if you go to runDisney, you can see all the different events.  Many of them have 5 and 10K's.  Some have half marathons, some fulls and then there is the Tower of Terror 10 miler.  I'd love to do that one, it's an evening race which is WAY more my speed (not an early am girl), or the Wine and Dine Half which is also an evening one but the timing is off.

Here's how they lay out I think.

Jan:  WDW Marathon Weekend (10K, 1/2, full, Goofy, Dopey). DL Tinkberbell Half (family 5K, 1/2..rumor is they may add a 10K this year)
Feb (presidents day weekend): WDW Princess Half (Family 5K, 10K, 1/2, Glass Slipper) 
May:  WDW Expedition Everest Challenge (5K with obstacles)
August (labor day weekend): DL 1/2 marathon (family 5K, 10K, 1/2, dumbo double) 
Oct: WDW Tower of Terror 10 miler (haunted 5K, 10 miler)
Nov: Wine and Dine Half (5k, 1/2)

LOTS of folks walk any and all of these.  There are some great programs out there to get you up to the distance either walking, running or a walk/run combo.  General couch to 5K or 10K programs but also race specific ones for these with Jeff Galloway that you can download from the runDisney site.

I was SO tempted to sign up for the WDW 10K.  It is literally days after we come back...I could have just stayed.  But I couldn't, kids have to get to school, Jeff can't manage that on his own especially if it includes herding nephews.  Now, if there is a 10K at the Tink...I'd love to do that too but....can't justify a trip that close as we will likely be at DL in April.  I just have to be patient till next labor day I think.  It's the best fit timing wise.

To not get "swept" on the races, if walking, you need to be at a 16 minute mile pace I think.

The walk/run combo plan is amazing for lots of folks and very successful and doable.

A half is 13.1 miles.



rentayenta said:


> Can you run a entire 5k? I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack after 2 blocks.​



Right now, yes, I could.  That's basically my normal run right now 3x a week, give or take a mile.  But not much more lol.  I could probably manage a 10K without dying but it'd be slow.  Farthest I've gone so far is about 4.5 miles lol.  Hopefully by the end of summer though a 10K is pretty doable. I'd be walking a lot I think to try a 1/2 given where I am at right now.  I've only been doing this for 2 months.  I bounced around a bunch trying to find a training plan that worked for me and think I've figured it out.  I like goals, targets and schedules but needed it to be challenging enough, but not overly so as really my first race is most likely over a year away at the DL 1/2.  I had thought that I'd do a Disney 10K first but 2 months in I admit I am leaning towards the 1/2.

The plans start slow, I found them too slow so hence the bouncing around or just kind of doing my own thing but with some good input from real runners I branched out and looked at some things I wouldn't have considered.  I like the one I have now and it seems to fit with where I want to be by next August.  Of course we will see how that holds true once I start running further than 4 miles...which will be either this week or next.  

What is nice about the plans is literally they do take folks from the couch to a 5K in a very doable way.  For me it's the learning how to breathe right that is the hardest part and then finding the right shoes.  I hope someday to be at the point where I'm just out there running and enjoying it versus thinking about my pace but in the 2 months I have seen improvement for sure.  Maybe not as much as I'd like but still, I have to confess, it actually doesn't totally suck.  And for me, that's a HUGE admission and change on the subject of running. 

Here's the thing, if your heart is pounding that much after 2 blocks, you are going too fast.  That's why the Galloway method is so good as he really starts you out with a run/walk ratio that can get the cardio up slowly.  You should be able to have a conversation.  Maybe not the easiest one or non stop but still able to talk for sure.



rentayenta said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to the term park commando! ​




No kidding!

​


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> We were sat within 10 minutes and got out favorite table by the fountain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]​




I had to do a double take when I saw this pic because I thought that was a fairy wing coming off your back.  

Great idea for an impromptu lunch.  I haven't eaten there in a while, but wouldn't mind trying it for lunch.  

Great parade spot and timing!

How could you possibly pass on the pool on a hot sunny day like that?    I would have to be passing out before I would trade a nap for the pool.  

I'm probably not all the way caught up yet, but I will get there - eventually.​


----------



## Pinkocto

It was only the 50s update that I couldn't see most of the photos, I'll go back tonight and see if I can see them.


----------



## Pinkocto

Now I can see them, not sure what my iPad was doing to me... Too funny, that CM must love his job! Calling the boy was priceless! 

Oh, and definitely not too many groceries. You guys NEEDED that food


----------



## Pinkocto

Ok, must stop now, I'm in sensory overload! Your birthday Club 33 lunch looked AMAZING!!!! And how super cool were those guys offering their membership cards for pictures.  They must have been confident they could chase you down if you ran away with them. Yes, I admit, I would probably think about it for a fleeting second 

MNSSHP looked like so much fun. Loved the ghost pictures.The parade looks great too. 

You left the tri tip at the treehouse? You didn't want to make it at AKV?


----------



## DrMomof3

I always manage to get SO far behind!

News from me: We're now DVC members!!!  We bought 160 points at the new Villas at the Grand Floridian.  I already know that 160 points won't be enough but at least we're in.

Amanda


----------



## jedijill

DrMomof3 said:


> I always manage to get SO far behind!
> 
> News from me: We're now DVC members!!!  We bought 160 points at the new Villas at the Grand Floridian.  I already know that 160 points won't be enough but at least we're in.
> 
> Amanda



Welcome Home! Learn the powers of banking and borrowing...and then the temptation of "addonitis!"

Jill in CO


----------



## kaoden39

DrMomof3 said:


> I always manage to get SO far behind!
> 
> News from me: We're now DVC members!!!  We bought 160 points at the new Villas at the Grand Floridian.  I already know that 160 points won't be enough but at least we're in.
> 
> Amanda




Congratulations!!


----------



## eandesmom

DrMomof3 said:


> I always manage to get SO far behind!
> 
> News from me: We're now DVC members!!!  We bought 160 points at the new Villas at the Grand Floridian.  I already know that 160 points won't be enough but at least we're in.
> 
> Amanda



Welcome home!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations


----------



## PrincessInOz

DrMomof3 said:


> I always manage to get SO far behind!
> 
> News from me: We're now DVC members!!!  We bought 160 points at the new Villas at the Grand Floridian.  I already know that 160 points won't be enough but at least we're in.
> 
> Amanda



Congrats.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm all caught up and enjoyed every minute of it  

Sorry about the not so cold groceries. I'm surprised they let something like that happen, glad nothing spoiled. 

Your AKV view is gorgeous! How dud you get a text the room was ready when you didn't go check in? Is that part of online check-in? Or did I miss someone going over there? 

Everyone raves about that holiday sandwich! I'm surprised it didn't live up to the hype. 

Your BB day sounded very nice. What did the girls think of Summit Plummet? I don't think I could ever do that one.

Great quality dad time doing the beads  

I used the links so missed most of the chatting but I did see Joshua graduated. Congratulations to Joshua!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Hi! I wanted to share a write up about Loren from the local paper.


----------



## DrMomof3

Thank you all for the lovely Welcome Home messages! This was long overdue as my 5 year old has been to Disney 12 times...  And I fear that if/when the Poly DVC is built, addonitis may strike but we shall see.

Amanda


----------



## DrMomof3

kaoden39 said:


> Hi! I wanted to share a write up about Loren from the local paper.



Wow! What a nice article.

Amanda


----------



## kaoden39

DrMomof3 said:


> Wow! What a nice article.
> 
> Amanda




Thank you. I am very pleased with it. We are very proud of him.


----------



## eandesmom

kaoden39 said:


> Hi! I wanted to share a write up about Loren from the local paper.



what a lovely article!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Crazy fun day on the water and so silly busy yesterday. The one day I don't post everyone comes out to play. ​



eandesmom said:


> Oh there is plenty that is soft   I love food (wine too lol!), exercise does at least allow for that




Indeed it does. ​



> And this is how it starts....  seriously though it is a motivator for me and I have a feeling it could be an annual thing.  We will see.  I'm not motivated to run locally in races at all but throw Disney in there and it's a totally different ballgame!




I hear ya! Theres a race here called Ragnar and everyone is into it. I'm totally uninterested but throw me into a race inside Disneyland or Epcot and I'm all over it.​


> And...more girls trips   there is a huge community out there, it's pretty cool.  Another DISer inspired me to go for it.  Well that and the fact that I was losing my mind on the elliptical at the gym but didn't want to work out less than I was.  Seriously though....think about it!  Jeff is a runner and has been very supportive.  Although he tried running at "my" pace yesterday and couldn't hack it lol, had to take off.  Which frankly, I'd rather, it's nice alone zen time with my music and thoughts.



Do you have any links to the communities, the Disney running ones? Cool chicks like us?  Michael rarely does more than weights with me. He's like a freaking gazelle.​




> if you go to runDisney, you can see all the different events.  Many of them have 5 and 10K's.  Some have half marathons, some fulls and then there is the Tower of Terror 10 miler.  I'd love to do that one, it's an evening race which is WAY more my speed (not an early am girl), or the Wine and Dine Half which is also an evening one but the timing is off.



runDisney.com? Our friend does a lot of those runs....I could see him and thats fun motivation too.  A girls' trip though trumps all. I'll run just to get another trip. Michael would be very supportive too if it benefited my health in any way. He's very good, always has been, about taking over so I can have ME time.​


> Here's how they lay out I think.
> 
> Jan:  WDW Marathon Weekend (10K, 1/2, full, Goofy, Dopey). DL Tinkberbell Half (family 5K, 1/2..rumor is they may add a 10K this year)
> Feb (presidents day weekend): WDW Princess Half (Family 5K, 10K, 1/2, Glass Slipper)
> May:  WDW Expedition Everest Challenge (5K with obstacles)
> August (labor day weekend): DL 1/2 marathon (family 5K, 10K, 1/2, dumbo double)
> Oct: WDW Tower of Terror 10 miler (haunted 5K, 10 miler)
> Nov: Wine and Dine Half (5k, 1/2)




The Princess Half looks fun! Can we run in tutus?  When is the EE one in May? Do you know dates? If it overlapped with the girls' trip that would be amazing! MEK is runner too.​


> LOTS of folks walk any and all of these.  There are some great programs out there to get you up to the distance either walking, running or a walk/run combo.  General couch to 5K or 10K programs but also race specific ones for these with Jeff Galloway that you can download from the runDisney site.




Chloe's dance teacher is doing the couch to 5K right now. She's doing great and runs right past my house.  I'll look into the runDisney site.​


> I was SO tempted to sign up for the WDW 10K.  It is literally days after we come back...I could have just stayed.  But I couldn't, kids have to get to school, Jeff can't manage that on his own especially if it includes herding nephews.  Now, if there is a 10K at the Tink...I'd love to do that too but....can't justify a trip that close as we will likely be at DL in April.  I just have to be patient till next labor day I think.  It's the best fit timing wise.



Delete my question above. Darn!!! That would have perfect if they overlapped. Seriously. Michael would have NO issues canceling anything for me to go to Disney to run. OMG, this is my golden ticket!​


> To not get "swept" on the races, if walking, you need to be at a 16 minute mile pace I think.



What does swept mean? I can walk that fast so I'd be okay but I'd really like to try to run, ya know?​


> The walk/run combo plan is amazing for lots of folks and very successful and doable.
> 
> A half is 13.1 miles.




That'd be me and heck I'll finish I'm sure.​




> Right now, yes, I could.  That's basically my normal run right now 3x a week, give or take a mile.  But not much more lol.  I could probably manage a 10K without dying but it'd be slow.  Farthest I've gone so far is about 4.5 miles lol.  Hopefully by the end of summer though a 10K is pretty doable. I'd be walking a lot I think to try a 1/2 given where I am at right now.  I've only been doing this for 2 months.  I bounced around a bunch trying to find a training plan that worked for me and think I've figured it out.  I like goals, targets and schedules but needed it to be challenging enough, but not overly so as really my first race is most likely over a year away at the DL 1/2.  I had thought that I'd do a Disney 10K first but 2 months in I admit I am leaning towards the 1/2.




The DL half in August? I'm in! I'm serious. Is your whole family going? 

I don't do well with targets or schedules or any of that. Eating and drinking are more motivators and the way my clothes fit. I am the least competitive person you'll ever meet. I don't have that gene that makes me want to test or push myself. I think after years of emotional testing and pushing, I'm good.  I always ask Michael how he finds that certain thing within himself that makes him preserver through an ironman when the winds are 40 mph and he's riding sideways? He says if I have to ask, I'll never know.  I think he's right. 


I'm glad you found a plan you enjoy. ​





> The plans start slow, I found them too slow so hence the bouncing around or just kind of doing my own thing but with some good input from real runners I branched out and looked at some things I wouldn't have considered.  I like the one I have now and it seems to fit with where I want to be by next August.  Of course we will see how that holds true once I start running further than 4 miles...which will be either this week or next.




I am so proud of you for being able to run that far. What do you think about when you're running like that? I'm so puzzled by it.​


> What is nice about the plans is literally they do take folks from the couch to a 5K in a very doable way.  For me it's the learning how to breathe right that is the hardest part and then finding the right shoes.  I hope someday to be at the point where I'm just out there running and enjoying it versus thinking about my pace but in the 2 months I have seen improvement for sure.  Maybe not as much as I'd like but still, I have to confess, it actually doesn't totally suck.  And for me, that's a HUGE admission and change on the subject of running.




Thats a huge step truly. I think you're right about the breathing and shoes. Its funny, I can do 90 minutes of bikram yoga in 105* heat and breathe fine but put me on the open road in a pair of runners and I'm dead.​


> Here's the thing, if your heart is pounding that much after 2 blocks, you are going too fast.  That's why the Galloway method is so good as he really starts you out with a run/walk ratio that can get the cardio up slowly.  You should be able to have a conversation.  Maybe not the easiest one or non stop but still able to talk for sure.



If I go any slower, I'd be walking.  A conversation, really? What's this method called?​


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> I had to do a double take when I saw this pic because I thought that was a fairy wing coming off your back.
> 
> Great idea for an impromptu lunch.  I haven't eaten there in a while, but wouldn't mind trying it for lunch.
> 
> Great parade spot and timing!
> 
> How could you possibly pass on the pool on a hot sunny day like that?    I would have to be passing out before I would trade a nap for the pool.
> 
> I'm probably not all the way caught up yet, but I will get there - eventually.





 Glad you're back. Note the runDisney conversation above. I think we need to do a girls' run/walk/pass out trip.​


Pinkocto said:


> Now I can see them, not sure what my iPad was doing to me... Too funny, that CM must love his job! Calling the boy was priceless!
> 
> Oh, and definitely not too many groceries. You guys NEEDED that food




We _totally_ needed that food. I'm glad someone gets that.  But we really did. Admittedly I ordered too much of some stuff and not enough of others. I did enjoy the mix of delivery services though. Kelly and GG both did great!​


Pinkocto said:


> Ok, must stop now, I'm in sensory overload! Your birthday Club 33 lunch looked AMAZING!!!! And how super cool were those guys offering their membership cards for pictures.  They must have been confident they could chase you down if you ran away with them. Yes, I admit, I would probably think about it for a fleeting second
> 
> MNSSHP looked like so much fun. Loved the ghost pictures.The parade looks great too.
> 
> You left the tri tip at the treehouse? You didn't want to make it at AKV?




The guys who offered up their Club 33 cards were darling. They offered us their shirts too.  They were great sports, very chatty. It was an amazing afternoon truly. 

We didn't have plans to cook the try tip anytime soon and it was thawed so it was better to leave it on the off chance someone would use it than take it and for sure throw it out and have to deal with a piece of meat. ​


DrMomof3 said:


> I always manage to get SO far behind!
> 
> News from me: We're now DVC members!!!  We bought 160 points at the new Villas at the Grand Floridian.  I already know that 160 points won't be enough but at least we're in.
> 
> Amanda





Congrats Amanda and  home! What finally made you take the plunge?​


jedijill said:


> Welcome Home! Learn the powers of banking and borrowing...and then the temptation of "addonitis!"
> 
> Jill in CO




 I've got addonitis so badly right now and the only sure is some DVC at the GCV. ​


kaoden39 said:


> Congratulations!!





PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats.




Hi girls. ​


Pinkocto said:


> I'm all caught up and enjoyed every minute of it



I'm so glad you enjoyed and now have a pretty good idea of your tablemates on the cruise. Still want to sit with us? ​


> Sorry about the not so cold groceries. I'm surprised they let something like that happen, glad nothing spoiled.



Yeah, I was a little peeved but there wasn't anything I could do. I was surprised too. They were very busy I'm guessing. Knowing that, I was glad I left the meat. There was no way I would have cooked it after that as we like ir rare. ​


> Your AKV view is gorgeous! How dud you get a text the room was ready when you didn't go check in? Is that part of online check-in? Or did I miss someone going over there?



 I really don't remember.  We must have done online check in.  We didn't go over, I know that.​


> Everyone raves about that holiday sandwich! I'm surprised it didn't live up to the hype.




It had too much mayo, the cheese was odd, not enough cranberry which I love, and too dry, not enough gravy. It was okay but next time, I'll totally church it up with more of the good stuff.​


> Your BB day sounded very nice. What did the girls think of Summit Plummet? I don't think I could ever do that one.
> 
> Great quality dad time doing the beads
> 
> I used the links so missed most of the chatting but I did see Joshua graduated. Congratulations to Joshua!!!



 The boys and girls each had our own great days. That's what I love about Disney, plans can change, we can split, and meet again to share in each other's experiences, and have a great time.​



kaoden39 said:


> Hi! I wanted to share a write up about Loren from the local paper.




That is awesome Michele! ​


DrMomof3 said:


> Thank you all for the lovely Welcome Home messages! This was long overdue as my 5 year old has been to Disney 12 times...  And I fear that if/when the Poly DVC is built, addonitis may strike but we shall see.
> 
> Amanda



I would be tempted by the Poly DVC as well. ​


kaoden39 said:


> Thank you. I am very pleased with it. We are very proud of him.



As you should be. What an amazing kid.​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed and now have a pretty good idea of your tablemates on the cruise. Still want to sit with us? ​



Absolutely! We're going to have fun!


----------



## DrMomof3

Why did we finally join DVC?
I tried to buy resale but Disney exercised ROFR and bought the contract.  Then we had a ton of unexpected expenses related to my MIL (don't get me started. don't get me started.) which made cash flow a little tighter.  With resale it's pretty much a cash deal so that became more difficult.
We really like the idea of a villa at the Grand Floridian.  It's such an elegant resort and I think it's someplace we'll enjoy in our older years.  Then there is the fact that a family of 5 can stay in a studio. It's the only DVC where that is the case.  So we can take a one week trip annually using our points without borrowing.  A studio will be a little bit cozy with 5 people but it's still nice that we have enough points for an annual trip. Although I'm generally against financing a luxury purchase, we did choose to finance with the intention of paying it off quickly.  We've already put 20+% down (and paid of the credit card) and I'm intending to pay another 20% or so when we get the closing documents.  We will then pay off the remaining loan in the next 6-12 months.  From a cash flow point of view this protects our savings but still allows us to buy in.

Amanda


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Do you have any links to the communities, the Disney running ones? Cool chicks like us?  Michael rarely does more than weights with me. He's like a freaking gazelle.​



There is a FB group I am part of, it's an offshoot of a DVC group so is specifically DVC runs Disney lol!  I can send you an add.  That's about it.  Given how far away and new anythng really is that's about my level for now.  Lots of cool chicks though...and a few guys too!



rentayenta said:


> The Princess Half looks fun! Can we run in tutus?  When is the EE one in May? Do you know dates? If it overlapped with the girls' trip that would be amazing! MEK is runner too.​



I REALLY want to do the Princess.  And yes, wear a tutu or a sparkly skirt!   But it's over President's weekend.  The 2014 one is simply too close to our NYE trip to be possible, plus it looks like I'll have an April DL trip for Evan's band and then our May trip.  Even for me that's a bit much.  Not to mention it's been sold out for quite some time. Add in work trips and fall in San Fran and I just can't make it work. 2015 Princesss is possible but I'm hoping to do family trip to Aulani then.  I can maybe move that to spring break but it's a lot more points.  2016 Princess though, and Tink both...may be totally doable and both around the big birthday which could be cool.  BUT that's also the year both kids will have their Ireland band trip so the $$ might not be there. So basically, realistically, the Labor Day 2014 DL 1/2 is the first one that works, timing wise.  Not my first choice but it is easier to pop down there for it and not have it be a big trip so that's a plus, it will cost less overall though I'll have to pay cash for rooms for sure, no way will there be availability at 7m.

No clue if everyone will go, definitely not something we are actively talking about right now.  Part of me wants to do it on my own, part of me wants them there, it will come down to $$.  It is likely at least 3 of will have been there in April but I'm not sure if Jeff will go on that trip if it happens or not and my suspicion is that he will decide he wants to go and cheer me on, just not run.  I also firmly believe that once I do one...there will be more but I have NO desire to do anything longer than a 1/2.  Then again I never had a desire to do a half so...

As for the EE challenge, I believe it is May 3rd for 2014 but it's not announced yet.  We will have state cup prelims that weekend so it's crappy timing.  That would be fun.  It's more scavenger hunt than run and sounds like a blast!  I would LOVE to time our trip around it but am just not sure how I can make it work.  Never know though...I'll keep an eye on it plus it's not like the state cup schedule is really out yet anyway.




rentayenta said:


> Chloe's dance teacher is doing the couch to 5K right now. She's doing great and runs right past my house.  I'll look into the runDisney site.​



Check the site and check the app store too.  There are some nice free couch to 5K programs and then the Galloway one.



rentayenta said:


> Delete my question above. Darn!!! That would have perfect if they overlapped. Seriously. Michael would have NO issues canceling anything for me to go to Disney to run. OMG, this is my golden ticket!​



Mine too.  Jeff wants to run the princess with me if I can figure out a way to pull that one off.  He has NO interest in the DL half though lol.  I'm a bit leery of that, he is significantly faster without any training and if he started really training...all I'd do is hold him back.  That said, for the princess (and I think Tink) the highest corral a guy can be in is C so we could potentially end up in different corals and then he could catch up which would be a riot.  It would really really bug me to feel like I am holding him back pace wise and the reality is that our strides are different so it's awkward for him to go at my pace anyway.  I do totally see it as an excuse for more Disney trips for sure!



rentayenta said:


> What does swept mean? I can walk that fast so I'd be okay but I'd really like to try to run, ya know?​



Basically they will pick up folks that are going too slow.  There are starting corals that let folks go in a certain order, assigned by your pace time that you turn in.  The pace time has to be from a certified race within 2 years I think.  If you don't turn in a time, or don't have one to turn in, you go to the last corral.  Generally speaking the last ones will be mostly or all walkers I think.  Obviously the higher corral you are in, the less congested it will be and theoretically, the faster you can make your way to the end, even with picture stops.  The lines for pictures can be long (with characters) and that can really impact time.



rentayenta said:


> I don't do well with targets or schedules or any of that. Eating and drinking are more motivators and the way my clothes fit. I am the least competitive person you'll ever meet. I don't have that gene that makes me want to test or push myself. I think after years of emotional testing and pushing, I'm good.  I always ask Michael how he finds that certain thing within himself that makes him preserver through an ironman when the winds are 40 mph and he's riding sideways? He says if I have to ask, I'll never know.  I think he's right.



I don't have that gene either, though I do at work for sure.  I do well with schedules in the sense that if I have a regular set workout schedule, I am more likely to actually go.  With the running, if I have a plan, I am more likely to stick to it than just wandering along.  I'll push myself...but only to a point.  I know I "could" be training harder.  I could be trying to run faster.  I'm not pushing myself more than really a nudge at a time.  I don't want to burn out and hate it and if I get too aggressive with it, that could happen.  I am hoping the turtle approach will generate improvement over time but even if all it does is generate the ability to go the distance at my current pace, that will be acceptable.



rentayenta said:


> I'm glad you found a plan you enjoy. [/CENTER]



We will see.  I think I have a lot of baggage in this area.  Combo of not thinking of myself as athletic, having lots of friends and family who are real runners and generally feeling like a poser or fraud.  I work out to be fit, not to be faster or better than anyone but did find myself super frustrated with the couch to 5K but also trying very hard to "be good" and follow a plan as they say a big reason it doesn't take is that people try to do too much, too fast.  After some great advice from another DISer who has gone from Couch to 5K to doing the ToT, last years Princess and is signed up for this years ToT and WDW 1/2...and does local race at least monthly as well as a person in my FB DVC runs Disney group I've found something, or at least a combo of something that works for me at least on paper.  I won't really know until I get further in the plan but so far, so good.



rentayenta said:


> I am so proud of you for being able to run that far. What do you think about when you're running like that? I'm so puzzled by it.​



 oh probably a lot of the same things you think about during yoga!  Unless of course you are one of those people who can empty their mind. I am SO not that person.  You name it it's running through my head.  

_What am I making for dinner?  What is that idiot doing without a helmet?  Don't ride your bike and talk on a cell phone dude!  Yep, that's what happens, you fall off.  Ugh there are gnats in my teeth! Mmmn A margarita will be lovely after this.  Man I wish that light would change. I really need to go to the bathroom.  I need to put a reminder in my phone for ADR's, look how pretty the lake is tonight.  Darn my gps signal dropped. That rain feels good. I need to take this song off my playlist.  What time does Erc/Evan need to be wherever?  Did I update our calendar? I need to make a new playlist.  I need to plan some routes for the longer runs.  Only 3 more minutes till I am done.  I feel pretty good, maybe I shouldn't stop.  Only .25 miles to the bathroom!_



It is seriously a constant stream of thought (for me) but set to music and is processing time.  I'll think about the kids and more often than not an idea for something will come to me during the run.



rentayenta said:


> Thats a huge step truly. I think you're right about the breathing and shoes. Its funny, I can do 90 minutes of bikram yoga in 105* heat and breathe fine but put me on the open road in a pair of runners and I'm dead.​



and I would DIE during 90 minutes of hot yoga.  Seriously.



rentayenta said:


> If I go any slower, I'd be walking.  A conversation, really? What's this method called?​



A lot of folks will call it the Galloway method but it's not just "his".  He is a trainer that does the Disney plans so a ton of folks use his plan.  He advocates walk to run ratio's based on pace with the theory that you are faster running with ample walk breaks.  So it could be 1:1 ratios, 4:1, whatever.  He has suggestions for them but also notes to adjust as works best for you.  The couch to 5K or 10K plans build those in from the start.  A good thing, and a bad thing, is if I do set my sights on something and committ...I get a bit obsessive about the research and this is no exception.    A good piece of advice I got was that if ultimately a half or a 10K is your goal, skip the couch to 5K plan and just get the couch to 10K.

I am actually using his Tower of Terror training plan but I'm using one of the "experienced" versions.  Which I find a bit ridiculous given how new this it to me but I'm also incredibly grateful for the advice to even look at it as I dismissed all of those given that I've never actually run a race.  While there isn't anything keeping me from doing a true 1/2 training plan, I don't "need" to run that far yet so really don't want to.  LOL!  My BFP (and we will see how well this actually works) is to do the ToT "finish in the upright position" plan I'm on now, then do the ToT time improvement plan and then go into a 1/2 plan, either a "finish in the upright position" or time improvement.  Timing wise it lays out pretty well for the DL half in 2014 and I do have a goal. I do have my sights set on decent corral placement so that if I want to stop for a picture or two, I can without feeling it will be a huge time issue.  I want it to be fun.  I want to enjoy the experience and my hope is if I put this year in, I'll truly be there.

Sounds good on paper anyway....  Jeff says I think too much.  I say, what else is new!


----------



## kaoden39

eandesmom said:


> what a lovely article!!!!!!!!!!!!





rentayenta said:


> Glad you're back. Note the runDisney conversation above. I think we need to do a girls' run/walk/pass out trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We _totally_ needed that food. I'm glad someone gets that.  But we really did. Admittedly I ordered too much of some stuff and not enough of others. I did enjoy the mix of delivery services though. Kelly and GG both did great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys who offered up their Club 33 cards were darling. They offered us their shirts too.  They were great sports, very chatty. It was an amazing afternoon truly.
> 
> We didn't have plans to cook the try tip anytime soon and it was thawed so it was better to leave it on the off chance someone would use it than take it and for sure throw it out and have to deal with a piece of meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Amanda and  home! What finally made you take the plunge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got addonitis so badly right now and the only sure is some DVC at the GCV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you enjoyed and now have a pretty good idea of your tablemates on the cruise. Still want to sit with us? ​
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was a little peeved but there wasn't anything I could do. I was surprised too. They were very busy I'm guessing. Knowing that, I was glad I left the meat. There was no way I would have cooked it after that as we like ir rare.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't remember.  We must have done online check in.  We didn't go over, I know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had too much mayo, the cheese was odd, not enough cranberry which I love, and too dry, not enough gravy. It was okay but next time, I'll totally church it up with more of the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys and girls each had our own great days. That's what I love about Disney, plans can change, we can split, and meet again to share in each other's experiences, and have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome Michele!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be tempted by the Poly DVC as well.
> 
> 
> 
> As you should be. What an amazing kid.​



Thank you!


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Absolutely! We're going to have fun!




I am so sorry it has taken me so embarrassingly long to reply. I am writing an update and realized I didn't respond. ​




DrMomof3 said:


> Why did we finally join DVC?
> I tried to buy resale but Disney exercised ROFR and bought the contract.  Then we had a ton of unexpected expenses related to my MIL (don't get me started. don't get me started.) which made cash flow a little tighter.  With resale it's pretty much a cash deal so that became more difficult.
> We really like the idea of a villa at the Grand Floridian.  It's such an elegant resort and I think it's someplace we'll enjoy in our older years.  Then there is the fact that a family of 5 can stay in a studio. It's the only DVC where that is the case.  So we can take a one week trip annually using our points without borrowing.  A studio will be a little bit cozy with 5 people but it's still nice that we have enough points for an annual trip. Although I'm generally against financing a luxury purchase, we did choose to finance with the intention of paying it off quickly.  We've already put 20+% down (and paid of the credit card) and I'm intending to pay another 20% or so when we get the closing documents.  We will then pay off the remaining loan in the next 6-12 months.  From a cash flow point of view this protects our savings but still allows us to buy in.
> 
> Amanda




 Congrats Amanda, I am so happy for you. I don't judge how someone makes their purchases. Its impossible to compare families and circumstances etc....I'm so happy for you guys. The VGF look amazing and I can't wait to see real reports from some of us here. 


Sorry about the MIL. I won't ask....​



eandesmom said:


> There is a FB group I am part of, it's an offshoot of a DVC group so is specifically DVC runs Disney lol!  I can send you an add.  That's about it.  Given how far away and new anythng really is that's about my level for now.  Lots of cool chicks though...and a few guys too!




Thanks for the add. I have been reading like crazy. There is so much great info out there.​




> I REALLY want to do the Princess.  And yes, wear a tutu or a sparkly skirt!   But it's over President's weekend.  The 2014 one is simply too close to our NYE trip to be possible, plus it looks like I'll have an April DL trip for Evan's band and then our May trip.  Even for me that's a bit much.  Not to mention it's been sold out for quite some time. Add in work trips and fall in San Fran and I just can't make it work. 2015 Princesss is possible but I'm hoping to do family trip to Aulani then.  I can maybe move that to spring break but it's a lot more points.  2016 Princess though, and Tink both...may be totally doable and both around the big birthday which could be cool.  BUT that's also the year both kids will have their Ireland band trip so the $$ might not be there. So basically, realistically, the Labor Day 2014 DL 1/2 is the first one that works, timing wise.  Not my first choice but it is easier to pop down there for it and not have it be a big trip so that's a plus, it will cost less overall though I'll have to pay cash for rooms for sure, no way will there be availability at 7m.




President's weekend won't work for me either but I wish it would. We've got Mexico the week before and Gabby's birthday is the 20th. 

You may be surprised about the villa situation. There was room at 7 months and even almost a week in for my trip over Christmas this year (that's not going to happen). We've had good luck twice at the 7 month mark.​


> No clue if everyone will go, definitely not something we are actively talking about right now.  Part of me wants to do it on my own, part of me wants them there, it will come down to $$.  It is likely at least 3 of will have been there in April but I'm not sure if Jeff will go on that trip if it happens or not and my suspicion is that he will decide he wants to go and cheer me on, just not run.  I also firmly believe that once I do one...there will be more but I have NO desire to do anything longer than a 1/2.  Then again I never had a desire to do a half so...




It always comes down to money.  Sigh. I have no idea if my family will join me but I'm sure they'd like to. I have to figure in the May trip though and all of Michael's travels. Just found out today he'll be in Miami for a week this month. All of his stuff is so last minute. He wonders why I plan 18 months in advance. ​


> As for the EE challenge, I believe it is May 3rd for 2014 but it's not announced yet.  We will have state cup prelims that weekend so it's crappy timing.  That would be fun.  It's more scavenger hunt than run and sounds like a blast!  I would LOVE to time our trip around it but am just not sure how I can make it work.  Never know though...I'll keep an eye on it plus it's not like the state cup schedule is really out yet anyway.




Gosh, we'll barely miss it. I have no idea what Spring tournaments we'll play. Our club is huge but far less organized than yours.​





> Check the site and check the app store too.  There are some nice free couch to 5K programs and then the Galloway one.




​




> Mine too.  Jeff wants to run the princess with me if I can figure out a way to pull that one off.  He has NO interest in the DL half though lol.  I'm a bit leery of that, he is significantly faster without any training and if he started really training...all I'd do is hold him back.  That said, for the princess (and I think Tink) the highest corral a guy can be in is C so we could potentially end up in different corals and then he could catch up which would be a riot.  It would really really bug me to feel like I am holding him back pace wise and the reality is that our strides are different so it's awkward for him to go at my pace anyway.  I do totally see it as an excuse for more Disney trips for sure!




Michael would walk with me to get me to do something like this. Seriously. Poor guy has tried to get me running for years. He said of course it took Disney but he's 100% supportive. 

I can understand not wanting to hold Jeff back pace wise.​




> Basically they will pick up folks that are going too slow.  There are starting corals that let folks go in a certain order, assigned by your pace time that you turn in.  The pace time has to be from a certified race within 2 years I think.  If you don't turn in a time, or don't have one to turn in, you go to the last corral.  Generally speaking the last ones will be mostly or all walkers I think.  Obviously the higher corral you are in, the less congested it will be and theoretically, the faster you can make your way to the end, even with picture stops.  The lines for pictures can be long (with characters) and that can really impact time.




Looks like I'll be in the last corral as I don;t see me doing one before this one. What's your pace?​




> I don't have that gene either, though I do at work for sure.  I do well with schedules in the sense that if I have a regular set workout schedule, I am more likely to actually go.  With the running, if I have a plan, I am more likely to stick to it than just wandering along.  I'll push myself...but only to a point.  I know I "could" be training harder.  I could be trying to run faster.  I'm not pushing myself more than really a nudge at a time.  I don't want to burn out and hate it and if I get too aggressive with it, that could happen.  I am hoping the turtle approach will generate improvement over time but even if all it does is generate the ability to go the distance at my current pace, that will be acceptable.




 You're outlook is so good. Its inspiring. You make it seem not so impossible.​








> oh probably a lot of the same things you think about during yoga!  Unless of course you are one of those people who can empty their mind. I am SO not that person.  You name it it's running through my head.
> 
> _What am I making for dinner?  What is that idiot doing without a helmet?  Don't ride your bike and talk on a cell phone dude!  Yep, that's what happens, you fall off.  Ugh there are gnats in my teeth! Mmmn A margarita will be lovely after this.  Man I wish that light would change. I really need to go to the bathroom.  I need to put a reminder in my phone for ADR's, look how pretty the lake is tonight.  Darn my gps signal dropped. That rain feels good. I need to take this song off my playlist.  What time does Erc/Evan need to be wherever?  Did I update our calendar? I need to make a new playlist.  I need to plan some routes for the longer runs.  Only 3 more minutes till I am done.  I feel pretty good, maybe I shouldn't stop.  Only .25 miles to the bathroom!_
> 
> 
> 
> It is seriously a constant stream of thought (for me) but set to music and is processing time.  I'll think about the kids and more often than not an idea for something will come to me during the run.




I basically try not to fart during hot yoga and think about not farting.  No really. Hot yoga moves everything around and farting in a stuffy sweaty 105* isn't fun. I also think a lot what posture I'm in. 


In yoga I don;t clear my mind but more accept what thoughts come in and out of my mind. Trying to clear my mind actually stresses me out.​



Sounds good on paper anyway....  Jeff says I think too much.  I say, what else is new![/QUOTE]



You are a planner and I say whatever works WORKS!​


kaoden39 said:


> Thank you!




Hope the rebuild is going smoothly. ​


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Thanks for the add. I have been reading like crazy. There is so much great info out there.



It's a good group and full of a nice mix of experience, super supportive!



rentayenta said:


> President's weekend won't work for me either but I wish it would. We've got Mexico the week before and Gabby's birthday is the 20th.



Yah, I would really love to do the Princess but I think the DL 1/2 will be fabulous! It's a much better time of year for me.



rentayenta said:


> You may be surprised about the villa situation. There was room at 7 months and even almost a week in for my trip over Christmas this year (that's not going to happen). We've had good luck twice at the 7 month mark.



I am not worried about getting it for the April trip since our spring  break is later than most (could have gotten it this year, I checked lol) but marathon weekend goes fast and early, I don't think anyone in the FB running group was successful, so it will either be using points at one of the resorts or cash, we will see. Part of it will depend on how many nights and what type of room we do in April as that will determine what I actually have avail! 



rentayenta said:


> It always comes down to money.  Sigh. I have no idea if my family will join me but I'm sure they'd like to. I have to figure in the May trip though and all of Michael's travels. Just found out today he'll be in Miami for a week this month. All of his stuff is so last minute. He wonders why I plan 18 months in advance.



That and it helps to have it to look forward to!



rentayenta said:


> Gosh, we'll barely miss it. I have no idea what Spring tournaments we'll play. Our club is huge but far less organized than yours.



Oh I don't know about tournaments yet, this is the  State Cup one so its a pretty set thing every year.



rentayenta said:


> Michael would walk with me to get me to do something like this. Seriously. Poor guy has tried to get me running for years. He said of course it took Disney but he's 100% supportive.
> 
> I can understand not wanting to hold Jeff back pace wise.



Jeff never tries as he and his ex used to fight a lot while running but I am pretty sure it is because she would get made when/if he didn't run at her pace. Me, I'm like GO! Lol. We start and end together, it works out.



rentayenta said:


> Looks like I'll be in the last corral as I don;t see me doing one before this one. What's your pace?



Right now about 9:45 but I've never gone further than about 4.3 miles. I would like it to be faster. Will it? I have no idea, I am trying very hard not to focus on that right now but just enjoy and slowly amp up distance/time and add in some hills.

My sister wants to do a 5k in the fall with my brother and I so I will probably do that and then look for a 10k at some point. Not in a rush that's for sure!



rentayenta said:


> You're outlook is so good. Its inspiring. You make it seem not so impossible.



Well I figure, heck I know, both of us could walk it and not get swept so anything better is gravy!  I never ever thought I'd do this but plenty of others inspired me, annmarieda in particular, that it was possible. More than anything it was about figuring out a way to stay fit without losing my mind and it I could turn it into more Disney trips it definitely added to the motivation. Wanting to be able to wear swimsuits helped too, at least in spring and summer, we will see what happens when then weather gets nasty.



rentayenta said:


> I basically try not to fart during hot yoga and think about not farting.  No really. Hot yoga moves everything around and farting in a stuffy sweaty 105* isn't fun. I also think a lot what posture I'm in.
> 
> In yoga I don;t clear my mind but more accept what thoughts come in and out of my mind. Trying to clear my mind actually stresses me out.



I try not to fart while running. Or I used to, now I'm like whatever, lol! Actually that seems to not happen, now it's more about my nose running, bit I'm getting over that one too. I hear you, it was an issue in Pilates in certain positions. Thinking about your position is important, that helps avoid injuries!  I have a few friends who have really injured themselves with hot yoga.  My eyes can't take that heat so it's not something I'd do anyways but it seems so intense!


----------



## rentayenta

Before I continue, I wanted to add a few photos I found that sum up the hotness of the day and some that I plain missed (in no order or maybe even reverse order):









Looks like the girls ordered lemonade, I thought we all got waters but I was mistaken.















Back to AKV.......After we swam, we got back to the villa to find the girls sound asleep. We let the girls sleep for a while and found ourselves starving. Cereal time on the balcony:





Joshua was making some sort of goofy face in this photo. Michael must have taken it. I look atrocious but I think its funny. Basically youll find me in my robe, either at home or on vacation, when its downtime. No need for the sun to be down. I love my robes.

Tonights sunset was gorgeous:









Heading back to MK:





And back in MK:





*Continued in next post....*​


----------



## rentayenta

The only goal for the night was to see the fireworks and take about 200 castle photos. Mission accomplished!

These are all from my cell. I pretty much held my phone and clicked away. Michael offered to take photos with the big camera but I declined. I wanted him to enjoy the fireworks too. 

















































































That’s only about 1/10 of the photos I took.  

After the fireworks we headed to Space Mountain. I swear these never get old:









After Space, the big kids wanted to go on Splash. Joshua isn’t a fan of getting soaked at night. 





On the way out we did a little bit of shopping. While I didn’t buy this, I think it’s hilaripus:





*Continued in next post....*​


----------



## rentayenta

And of course this would be our last night for fireworks and MK. Its always so bittersweet. Glad to have had an amazing trip but sad for that final castle kiss goodnight. 





I honestly can’t tell if this is coming or going so I’m going to pretend it’s from our way out. 





We took the bus back to AKV. We were all pretty beat at this time but not too tired for cookies. 









It was another WDW day for the books. 





I wasn’t sure whether or not to add this to the beginning of this update or the end. At AKV they have Kingpin who trades pins. I thought those of you who pin trade or who have kids who trade might appreciate these. He was at Jambo House.

He layed out the red carpet and the kids all took turns trading. I think the carpet keeps the kids in line.  They said it was really fun. 



































*Up next: Disney’s YES program and our last park day.  
*
​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great memories.  Love the one of the mob down main street.

Last day?


----------



## MEK

Beautiful sunset at Kidani!  I love that!  

Love you goofy pictures from that afternoon.  I guess it was hot out, huh?  

Nice phone pictures and the castle and fireworks.  I remember that Cynthia's turned out really well too.  I was kind of disappointed that I never took any.  Sigh!

Last visit to MK is always hard.  Great groups shots on Main Street.


----------



## DrMomof3

Great family pictures!
Love the fireworks photos!!!!
Last day of vacation is terribly sad. 

Amanda


----------



## franandaj

I know what you mean on the whole bittersweet part of the end of vacation.  Love the picturws on Main street!   You guys have had an amazing trip so far.  This is the point where regardless of how great the trip has been, I start to miss our kitties. 

I'm looking forward to see how you make the most of your last day.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I am so sorry it has taken me so embarrassingly long to reply. I am writing an update and realized I didn't respond. ​



No worries! I don't expect people to respond to everything 



That looked like a HOT day! Gorgeous castle pictures. Late night cookies at the villa, life doesn't get any better than that


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the castle photos. What a shame that your trip is nearly over.

Corinna


----------



## pooh'smate

All caught up!!!! I think I want to go to Tony's again. Our food wasn't memorable the last time we went but I think that was because it was our last night and we were wiped out. I also think Lexi would love to do pin trading this trip. She has seen some pictures of it while sitting next to me and she seemed interested. Hmmm I will have to find some cheap pins.  What YES class did the girls attend? I am debating signing Lexi up for one, according to what I have read I can have her attend 1 class for free, I'll have to research. And since I know you love a good count down we ar at 78 days!!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

love the cereal on the verandah in robes!  I love robes but can never make the space for a big cozy one like that in my luggage on a trip.  Had a wonderful travel one but left it on the Dream last summer.  WAH!

YAY for Kingpin and wonderful wonderful castle photos.  Hallowishes, right now, is my favorite fireworks and castle show ever.  I must see it again at some point.

Gorgeous sunset.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Great memories.  Love the one of the mob down main street.
> 
> Last day?




Such great memories. It was our second to last park day. We don't do the parks on travel days. I'm too neurotic.  ​



MEK said:


> Beautiful sunset at Kidani!  I love that!
> 
> Love you goofy pictures from that afternoon.  I guess it was hot out, huh?
> 
> Nice phone pictures and the castle and fireworks.  I remember that Cynthia's turned out really well too.  I was kind of disappointed that I never took any.  Sigh!
> 
> Last visit to MK is always hard.  Great groups shots on Main Street.




The Kidani sunset was unreal; so beautiful. It was just perfect watching it set on our way to MK. Everything was right with the universe. 

The last MK/Disneyland day always makes me tear up. I just love them so much. There's something about watching the castle change colors that pulls out of heart strings.​


DrMomof3 said:


> Great family pictures!
> Love the fireworks photos!!!!
> Last day of vacation is terribly sad.
> 
> Amanda




Thanks Amanda. They are troopers when it comes to picture taking. ​


franandaj said:


> I know what you mean on the whole bittersweet part of the end of vacation.  Love the picturws on Main street!   You guys have had an amazing trip so far.  This is the point where regardless of how great the trip has been, I start to miss our kitties.
> 
> I'm looking forward to see how you make the most of your last day.




Our last day was a busy one for sure. Would you expect anything less?   

The trip was truly amazing.  Both resorts were perfect. I got to see AoA. Lots of park time and pool time too. 

I don't know that I ever miss home when on vacation unless of course its not all five of us. I love the doggies but don't miss them per say. I know reality is right around the corner but I keep it at bay.​


Pinkocto said:


> No worries! I don't expect people to respond to everything
> 
> That looked like a HOT day! Gorgeous castle pictures. Late night cookies at the villa, life doesn't get any better than that



The full kitchen is always such a huge perk. I can always find something to cook or bake even if it's just Nestle cookie dough. Warm late night cookies are the best.​





dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the castle photos. What a shame that your trip is nearly over.
> 
> Corinna




 Corinna. It is always a shame when it's over. I increased this trip by a day. DH says I'm going to make the next trip 2 weeks. Of course I am.​


pooh'smate said:


> All caught up!!!! I think I want to go to Tony's again. Our food wasn't memorable the last time we went but I think that was because it was our last night and we were wiped out. I also think Lexi would love to do pin trading this trip. She has seen some pictures of it while sitting next to me and she seemed interested. Hmmm I will have to find some cheap pins.  What YES class did the girls attend? I am debating signing Lexi up for one, according to what I have read I can have her attend 1 class for free, I'll have to research. And since I know you love a good count down we ar at 78 days!!!!!





 *78 days!!!*I can't believe your trip is so close! without giving too much away, the YES class was a little too young for them, they were on the high end of the age group but it saved me $600 on tickets so I don't care if it was a class full of toddlers and the girls, it was worth it for me. 

I have a few good eBayers that I buy from. I'll PM you their names. My kids love to pin trade. They've been doing it since their first trip to WDW in 2007.​



eandesmom said:


> love the cereal on the verandah in robes!  I love robes but can never make the space for a big cozy one like that in my luggage on a trip.  Had a wonderful travel one but left it on the Dream last summer.  WAH!
> 
> YAY for Kingpin and wonderful wonderful castle photos.  Hallowishes, right now, is my favorite fireworks and castle show ever.  I must see it again at some point.
> 
> Gorgeous sunset.




I won;t travel without my robe.  No really. Michael says I'm an old lady. I say so what!  My soft fluffy robe is part of relaxing for me. 

I love Hallowishes too. I can't think of a Disney fireworks show I don't love.  To see it again, you may have to do another MNSSHP. ​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> *78 days!!!*I can't believe your trip is so close! without giving too much away, the YES class was a little too young for them, they were on the high end of the age group but it saved me $600 on tickets so I don't care if it was a class full of toddlers and the girls, it was worth it for me.
> 
> I have a few good eBayers that I buy from. I'll PM you their names. My kids love to pin trade. They've been doing it since their first trip to WDW in 2007.​




Well Lexi will have just turned 8 when we go on our trip so I think she will be just the right age. If it saved $600 they can take one for the team!!!

Please do PM me the names of your pin suppliers.


----------



## Misskitty3

Great update!

I have never heard of Tony's and I am not really a fan of spaghetti but I will have to try this place out someday! I LOVE Lady and the Tramp!

Interesting that you sit individually for Space Mt and not side by side like at DL.  Funny that Splash Mt is single file at DL and side by side at WDW!

Great phone pictures of the castle!!


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> Well Lexi will have just turned 8 when we go on our trip so I think she will be just the right age. If it saved $600 they can take one for the team!!!
> 
> Please do PM me the names of your pin suppliers.





I will. Sorry I keep forgetting.  It's been a crazy few days with more craziness to come. We're having yards of bark delivered today and Michael and I get to spread it. We were supposed to go bating and camping over it but lucky me, we're having bark delivered. I guess the reward will be boating tomorrow. 

Yeah, the YES class saved me $110 per ticket. They have tons to choose from.​





Misskitty3 said:


> Great update!
> 
> I have never heard of Tony's and I am not really a fan of spaghetti but I will have to try this place out someday! I LOVE Lady and the Tramp!
> 
> Interesting that you sit individually for Space Mt and not side by side like at DL.  Funny that Splash Mt is single file at DL and side by side at WDW!
> 
> Great phone pictures of the castle!!





 If you like Lady and the Ramp, you'll like Tony's. it's on Main St in MK.  Lady is my all time favorite. 

I know it's odd how the rides are so different at the different parks. 

How's summer treating you? ​


----------



## scottny

Looked like A  magical night at MK. And cookies to end the night with. 

For a cellphone the castle pics came out nice.


----------



## rentayenta

scottny said:


> Looked like A  magical night at MK. And cookies to end the night with.
> 
> For a cellphone the castle pics came out nice.



Thank you. Not too shabby for a phone. Our spot didn't hurt any either. I'm a fireworks junkie. 

Yes, you cannot go wrong with hot cookies. Ever.​


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> I will. Sorry I keep forgetting.  It's been a crazy few days with more craziness to come. We're having yards of bark delivered today and Michael and I get to spread it. We were supposed to go bating and camping over it but lucky me, we're having bark delivered. I guess the reward will be boating tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah, the YES class saved me $110 per ticket. They have tons to choose from.​



No problem, send them when you can


----------



## Kellyh123

We have stayed at Animal Kingdom before and loved it.  But we will be staying at Kidani for the first time in January and your trip resort made me sooo excited.  Thanks so much for sharing and a great report!


----------



## Native NYer

I've been reading and catching up.  I love your photos!


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> No problem, send them when you can




 I keep forgetting. I'm going to set an iPhone reminder. ​




Kellyh123 said:


> We have stayed at Animal Kingdom before and loved it.  But we will be staying at Kidani for the first time in January and your trip resort made me sooo excited.  Thanks so much for sharing and a great report!




 Thanks for posting. We loved Kidani, it's amazing. The extra bathroom is such a huge perk and the whole place is stunning. Make sure you really explore. There is so much to do and see. Customer service was also stellar. Enjoy. Have you made any villa requests as far as location?​




Native NYer said:


> I've been reading and catching up.  I love your photos!





Hi stranger!  Good to see you. I don't have much yet in the way of updates but its coming. I'm still stuck on excursions. I read about this cool underwater cave exploration in Cozumel. Joshua hasn't been to Mexico so I can't decide if I want to do that or really tour around with him so he can get a feel for the country. I'm one of the few propel left that really loves Mexico outside of the tourist spots. 

Your trip is so soon. Bet you're so very excited on a few levels. ​


----------



## Kellyh123

We will be going in January when the parks are not open as long so we will have more resort time.  What are some things you really enjoyed that we should look for?    

No I haven't made any villa requests.  Which area do you recommend?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rentayenta

Kellyh123 said:


> We will be going in January when the parks are not open as long so we will have more resort time.  What are some things you really enjoyed that we should look for?
> 
> No I haven't made any villa requests.  Which area do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks for your help.






For Kiadni, I'd request near the lobby, floors 3-4. We loved out villa and had an amazing view. You can also request certain *beads*. If you look at a map of the resort, you'll see that Kidani looks like a necklace. I have heard the middle beads are best. It's such a lovely resort, I'm so jealous. You're going to love it. 

Don't miss the bead activity. It's a series of activies for kids, between Jambo and Kidani and they earn beads that can go on a necklace. They learn about animals, feeding, conservation, etc...it was one of the highlights for my DS. My older girls wished they had participated once they saw the cool beads. There's a pic in my report but I don't know what page. I have a ToC and it was during our Kidani day. 

Using the night vision googles to watch the animals was very cool as was roasting marshmallows at Kiadni. 

The pool parties are great too and start about 2 pm or so. ​


----------



## specrn

rentayenta said:


> For Kiadni, I'd request near the lobby, floors 3-4. We loved out villa and had an amazing view. You can also request certain *beads*. If you look at a map of the resort, you'll see that Kidani looks like a necklace. I have heard the middle beads are best. It's such a lovely resort, I'm so jealous. You're going to love it.
> 
> Don't miss the bead activity. It's a series of activies for kids, between Jambo and Kidani and they earn beads that can go on a necklace. They learn about animals, feeding, conservation, etc...it was one of the highlights for my DS. My older girls wished they had participated once they saw the cool beads. There's a pic in my report but I don't know what page. I have a ToC and it was during our Kidani day.
> 
> Using the night vision googles to watch the animals was very cool as was roasting marshmallows at Kiadni.
> 
> The pool parties are great too and start about 2 pm or so.



How do you participate in the bead activity? Would my son (almost 6) be too young? I have a feeling he would LOVE it. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up.  Great pictures of the castle and the sunset.


----------



## rentayenta

specrn said:


> How do you participate in the bead activity? Would my son (almost 6) be too young? I have a feeling he would LOVE it. Thanks!



We saw kids that young, he'd love it I think. When you check in they give you an entire paper on the resort activities. No need to sign up for the beads, you just show up to each activity.​


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up.  Great pictures of the castle and the sunset.



Thanks! I'm thinking I need to get my final 2 updates posted as the trip was literally, this time last year. ​


----------



## Ms. WDW

rentayenta said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking I need to get my final 2 updates posted as the trip was literally, this time last year. ​



Can you believe it's been a year already??  I've been back what, 5 days and it seems like it's been a year since I was there!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking I need to get my final 2 updates posted as the trip was literally, this time last year. ​



I was wondering....  I thought I might have missed the end of the trip.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I was wondering....  I thought I might have missed the end of the trip.




 Im still here and planning to wrap this up tomorrow. Life has been excitingly busy. I was offered an amazing new job, accepted it, thought about it, reconsidered, and am sticking with my current job. 


I still need to post about our Disneyland trip this August. It'll be a small report like my numbers one. ​



Ms. WDW said:


> Can you believe it's been a year already??  I've been back what, 5 days and it seems like it's been a year since I was there!





I can't.  I thought surely I'd be finished with this report. I'm usually Johnny on the spot but I suppose I'm sad to see this trip come to an end.​


----------



## rentayenta

Final park day. Did you think we'd never get here?  I'm not quite sure how its been 4 months since my last update  except perhaps a super busy summer, a trip to So Cal and our beloved Disneyland, days on the lake, Joshua's bar mitzvah, and if I really look deep inside, a realization that I don't want this trip to end. 

We woke up early. Well the girls and Michael did. Chloe and Mikayla were set to do their YES class at AKV. Because Michael and Gabby couldn't participate, I don't have a single photo of the class.  I begged the girls to snap me a photo or two but they were having so much fun, it slipped their minds. 

The report from the girls regarding the YES class is that they'd do it again, it was fun, but they were on the older end of the class and the other kids were on the younger end. I think next time it'll be better for them to take a class with either a smaller age gap or for them to be the youngest. 

Joshua and I stayed back while I began to pack up our things and start some laundry. I cannot reiterate how wonderful it is to be able to do our laundry while on vacation and come home with clean clothes.  It's amazing. Buying DVC is the #1 best vacation decision we've made. I'm still hoping and looking for the perfect GCV contract. 

After their class we all met up at Epcot. While I realize its a sacrilege to end the trip anywhere other than MK, majority rules. We had a beautiful night at MK prior and while I was a little heartbroken that our MK adventures were over, I was ready to take a bite out of F&W! Without further delay, F&W the Sheets' Family way. 

We started in Mexico and ate and drank our way around the World. These are the highlights......

Waiting for the bus from AKV Kidani to Epcot:






The ever iconic Spaceship Earth:






Isn't this gorgeous? 






Mexico:






Ready to get their grub on:
























































Continued in next post.....


​


----------



## rentayenta

Happy buzzy parents (sing to the tune of the B52's Shiny Happy People):































After eating and drinking for hours, the girls were ready to spend the remainder of their souvenir money. Or was it my money? I guess literally, it's all my money.  

While in Morocco, they decided they wanted to get henna tattoos. They looked through the book all found something fitting their personalities.

I love Morocco: 





















Joshua being the ever sweet brother, patiently waiting:






And his prize was his favorite dessert in all of WDW:






After stuffing ourselves all day, it's tradition, when not in Disneyland or MK, to ride Soarin' as the last ride of the trip. Tonight would be no different. 






It was wonderful. So wonderful we rode twice, stand-by no less. Pure magic. The sights and smells of Soarin' are nothing short of brilliant. 

After Soarin' it was time to go. We were all pretty spent and the girls missed their midday nap. 

Bye buy Epcot. Until hopefully 2014, maybe 2015, or possibly sooner? 






We arrived back at AKV in no time. Our bus service this trip was stellar at both the THV and AKV. I don't ever see us renting a car while at WDW. Between DTD, the resorts, parks, DVC, and grocery delivery, I could live there. 

We arrived back to the villa full, happy, and tired but not too tired for more candy. 






We had gone to MNSSHP 5 days earlier and still had this much candy. If you're debating for next year about doing MNSSHP and are wondering if its worth it, it totally is! They give away so much great candy. 



Some final thoughts on F&W. it is as great as everything I had read. Disney does an amazing job with it. It was pretty well organized and worth very calorie and penny. We'd all do F&W again in a heartbeat and I'd love an adults' or girls' only trip. Epcot is full of energy and brilliance. The theming in each country cannot be beat. I really feel as if I had traveled. Brava Disney for knowing your stuff! 

Next up......emptying the fridge, some AKV time, and flying home. 

*To be continued*. 






​


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fabulous last day! So many tasty treats and sounds like fun was had by all 

What was the sandwich looking thing after Poseidon? 

Having the washer/dryer is so nice!


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great way to end a trip.....at Epcot F&W.

The blissful bites look great.  And those henna tattoos are so cool.


----------



## dolphingirl47

This sounds like a fantastic last day, but I am not surprised you were tired. The food looked amazing. I think it is a great idea to do Soarin as the last ride. I will do this on my upcoming trip, too. I have never been to a park on the day we fly home, but with an evening flight, staying at Beach Club Villas and Fastpass +, I have decided to head to Epcot that morning and my last Fastpass+ is for Soarin.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> What a fabulous last day! So many tasty treats and sounds like fun was had by all
> 
> What was the sandwich looking thing after Poseidon?
> 
> Having the washer/dryer is so nice!




It's a lobster roll from Hops and Barley in America.  It wasn't as good as a Nantuclet lobster roll but it was better than I had anticipated. The F&W lobster roll gets a lot of grief but we enjoyed it. Lots of big lobster chunks as you can see. 

We did eat so much that day. You know on your last day, regardless of how many magical days you just had, you feel like you need to cram in as much as possible? That's exactly what we did. 

The washer/dryer are lifesavers.​


PrincessInOz said:


> What a great way to end a trip.....at Epcot F&W.
> 
> The blissful bites look great.  And those henna tattoos are so cool.



The tattoos were awesome and lasted for weeks. The girls were very pleased and felt super hip.  They weren't expensive either; similar to what we'd pay here for a henna. ​


dolphingirl47 said:


> This sounds like a fantastic last day, but I am not surprised you were tired. The food looked amazing. I think it is a great idea to do Soarin as the last ride. I will do this on my upcoming trip, too. I have never been to a park on the day we fly home, but with an evening flight, staying at Beach Club Villas and Fastpass +, I have decided to head to Epcot that morning and my last Fastpass+ is for Soarin.
> 
> Corinna



We don't do the parks on travel days either as my natural anxiety level is far too high to accommodate that.  ME has always been on time and our bus service has been great but I like to be early so it's not uncommon for us to be ready and waiting a good half hour before ME is set to arrive.  Plus we always have early afternoon flights. 

If we aren't in Disneyland or MK then it's got to be Soarin' for us. If we are in DL or MK then we shoot for POTC or Indy. And then a good cry down Main St. after saying goodbye to the castle. 

An evening flight will be terrific and give you plenty of time to have some park time. Plus with staying at the BC you're so dang close to Epcot. Love it! 

Tell me about FP+; how exactly does it work?​


----------



## podsnel

I am so happy you loved F&W- this is the first year we have missed in YEARS, and i plan on really making up for that next year before our adults-only cruise!  

Totally understand the not wanting to finish the TR- I always have that issue- I do love reliving the vacation while writing about it, and it becomes hard to say goodbye to the trip- for good, this time. 

But there is ALWAYS another disney trip around the corner, right? 

Great update.....


----------



## dolphingirl47

rentayenta said:


> Tell me about FP+; how exactly does it work?​



FP+ is linked to My Disney Experience. At about 60 days out, you can make your Fastpass+ selections. You can make 3 selections per day in a single park only. On my first Disney day, I will park hop. I will spend the morning at Animal Kingdom and the afternoon at Hollywood Studios. I decided to make my Fastpass+ selections for Hollywood Studios. Fastpass+ includes the old Fastpass attractions, but also pretty much every other attraction. For instance I reserved Fastpass+ for the Character Connection at Epcot and for Enchanted Tales with Belle at Magic Kingdom. 

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

podsnel said:


> I am so happy you loved F&W- this is the first year we have missed in YEARS, and i plan on really making up for that next year before our adults-only cruise!



You're doing an adults' only cruise and F&W the same trip? I think the boys need an older sister and it should be ME! ​


> Totally understand the not wanting to finish the TR- I always have that issue- I do love reliving the vacation while writing about it, and it becomes hard to say goodbye to the trip- for good, this time.



 I've always got something brewing for sure. Joshua and I have our cruise in March/April and we may swing out to Disneyland this December but it'll be a last minute trip. ​


> But there is ALWAYS another disney trip around the corner, right?
> 
> Great update.....




Thanks for still reading after my long hiatus from this report.  

I just read about your bike adventures. ​


dolphingirl47 said:


> FP+ is linked to My Disney Experience. At about 60 days out, you can make your Fastpass+ selections. You can make 3 selections per day in a single park only. On my first Disney day, I will park hop. I will spend the morning at Animal Kingdom and the afternoon at Hollywood Studios. I decided to make my Fastpass+ selections for Hollywood Studios. Fastpass+ includes the old Fastpass attractions, but also pretty much every other attraction. For instance I reserved Fastpass+ for the Character Connection at Epcot and for Enchanted Tales with Belle at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Corinna




Ok, so three selections for a single park per day?  I think DHS is a good choice. I didn't know you could use FP+ for non FP attractions? That's pretty neat.  I'll be very interested in reading how it all works out. I see everyone posting their Magic Band pic on FB and they look cool.......well all except for Cynthia who is allergic. ​


----------



## rentayenta

Working on our departure day and then this bad boy will be wrapped up.  Thanks for everyone's patience and sorry for my slacking. I need to follow suit from some other DISers and only have two reports going at a time. ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Working on our departure day and then this bad boy will be wrapped up.  Thanks for everyone's patience and sorry for my slacking. I need to follow suit from some other DISers and only have two reports going at a time. ​



I'm frantically trying to wrap up my Expo report because I'm already two posts into my PTR!  But I don't want to have too many unfinished ones out there and start another!    The Expo was almost six months ago!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I'm frantically trying to wrap up my Expo report because I'm already two posts into my PTR!  But I don't want to have too many unfinished ones out there and start another!    The Expo was almost six months ago!




Your post inspired me to finish!  The trip for this report was over a year ago.  

Did you post your PTR? Where is it? When is it? ​


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Your post inspired me to finish!  The trip for this report was over a year ago.
> 
> Did you post your PTR? Where is it? When is it? ​



I haven't posted it yet.  I write the installments in word.  That way the DIS doesn't "eat" them.  All I have to do is copy and paste when I'm ready to post them.  I have one more post for the Expo trip, but I may launch the PTR tonight.


----------



## rentayenta

Here are two pics I wanted to share from the night before. In case you wanted to see me and Michael kissing in Epcot, France to be exact, here ya go:





And me in Morocco, my favorite of the Epcot countries. I always try on these cute little skirt scarves with the jingles but dont buy them because I have no clue what Id do with them. Terrible photo of me but I love the skirt! 





Here are a few photos on our way back into AKV too. Nothing exciting but its so fun for me to look at them. 










Last day; isnt it always the saddest? Bittersweet is the best adjective I can think of.

I had packed up the majority of our stuff the night before so we let the kids sleep in. Our flight wasnt until early afternoon so we were able to have a semi-relaxing morning. I cant be the only who does this but on the last day I get photo happy and take pictures of _everything_. It makes my family super happy. NOT! LOL! 

For breakfast we cleaned out as much of the fridge as possible. We had a mix of everything from yogurt to cheese to leftover fruit and candy. We ended up leaving some beer, water bottles, and a few other unopened goodies. Next time I might order a little less. Maybe.  

Here are more room/view photos:






















































We were lucky enough to be flying United which meant we could check in our bags at AKV and not deal with them again until we reached SLC. Hate United but love that perk.  It was nice to cruise around AKV, taking it all in one last time, without lugging a bunch of bags around. 

After everyone showered and we were ready, we ready to go. 

On the way to the airline desk:





The fellas chilling:





Airline/baggage check in was a breeze. 

We walked around the hotel some more. Love AKV lights.













Remember our fabulous dinner with my cousin at Sanaa? What I wouldnt give for their bread service right now:









Continued in next post.....​


----------



## rentayenta

Joshua loves turtles and tortoises:










We ventured outside to enjoy the fire pit during the day. This is one of my favorite spots at AKV. 

Michael relaxing:






Selfie:







The view from our seats:









Our seats:








They were filming some sort of commercial but didnt kick us out. I guess if they wanted it private, they would have blocked it off. We snapped tricky pics:







Show me how you rely feel about leaving:





Now a happy shot because you just spent the last 12 days at WDW:





A few more walking back in:













It was time to head out to wait for ME. Not so sure there is anything magical about ME when leaving WDW. 

One more of the lobby and of the shop:









Love these walls:










The goodbye mat:





This lovely lady was playing the drum and singing/chanting:





Random shots:









Waiting for ME, poor Joshua:





Pose for me one last time. I lied I took way more photos. 





The ME driver was sweet and offered to take a group photo:





Continued in next post.....​


----------



## rentayenta

On ME:





It took us no time to arrive at MCO. Our first leg of the flight was on a teeny tiny puddle jumper. I apologize but for the life of me cannot remember where our first connection was but it was in Florida, a very small airport, very similar to LGB before the remodel. I know our final leg was Atlanta to SLC. 


























The walk of shame:









At the small airport in FL whose name escapes me:





So our flight going to Atlanta was very late, like over an hour. Our layover was already barely a legal layover at just under an hour. When we arrived to Atlanta we had to RUN, like literally sprint to the next gate. We sent Michael and Joshua ahead praying theyd get them to hold the gate open for us. As the girls and I were trying our best to jog there, the sweetest United employee drove up on one of those roofless golf cart looking carts and offered us a ride to our gate. She was awesome and loud and animated; honking and rushing people aside with hand gestures. She got us there at the same time the boys arrived. Our connecting flight was on the exact opposite side of the terminal. If not for her, we would not have made it. She radioed ahead to the gate and told them we were coming. I gave her a $20 and wished I would have got her name though in retrospect think she may broke a few rules and may have got reprimanded for the honking etc...




On the cart, rushing through the airport, and worst selfie ever!





You can see our driver with the beads in her hair:





We finally got on the plane and were settled within minutes. We sat in 3s so I dont have pics of the girls, lucky them.









I think we landed somewhere close to 11 pm. 

It was such an amazing trip full of magic, wonderful people, love, friends, and pixie dust. I can't think of a better way to celebrate Chloe becoming a bat mitzvah. 

 again for reading along and being patient. Cheers and ciao! 


​


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have one of those belly dancing belts. They make a perfect accessory for Pirate Night on the Disney ships. I even found the perfect dress now to go with mine.

I love all the photos from around AKL. This really is the prettiest resort. What a bit of luck that you were given a lift to the gate.

Thanks for sharing. I thoroughly enjoyed reading along.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  You did end up with a few photos on the last day.  And what great family pictures they are.  


Love the kissy kissy one in France.  

I always hate the final day.  As you said....bittersweet.


THanks for sharing (and finishing this TR).  Really enjoyed the trip.


----------



## jedijill

I hate leaving AKV!!!  It's my favorite place ever.  Glad you made your flight!  What a nice employee!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

I do know why you took so long to finish as it was such a great trip.  It always sucks to finish the Tr because that really means its over.

You did a great TR and I'm sorry that we couldn't meet up with you on this trip as that had been the plan, but Fran was too sick.  We need to paln another with PIO sometime!


----------



## MEK

First of all - that is an ADORABLE picture of you and Michael kissing in France!  

Second - I hate you cause you actually fit into one of those belly dancing skirts.  I always look at the clothes in Morocco and think - really?  Who can fit into this stuff?  Now I know!  

I find that AKL/Kidani is especially hard to leave because there is just no place like it. 

So many great group shots, but I especially love the one of you guys outside the puddle jumper plane.  Kind of crazy that your first flight wasn't directly to ATL, but also a fun adventure.  

What a wonderful family trip and so many great memories.  I am so glad you shared it with us and still disappointed that I didn't stay at Epcot long enough to meet you guys when you were handing out with Cynthia.  All I remember about that night was every step felt like my feet were going to explode off my ankles.

Are you doing a TR for your latest DL adventure?  Of course you must since you did a PTR.  Doh!  Can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## MEK

rentayenta said:


> Waiting for ME, poor Joshua:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




And this picture, well, I can actually feel his pain.   Poor kid!​


----------



## rentayenta

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have one of those belly dancing belts. They make a perfect accessory for Pirate Night on the Disney ships. I even found the perfect dress now to go with mine.
> 
> I love all the photos from around AKL. This really is the prettiest resort. What a bit of luck that you were given a lift to the gate.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I thoroughly enjoyed reading along.
> 
> Corinna






Thanks Corinna. It was a pleasure to share it with all of you. I'm buying a belt next time. I'm kicking myself for not getting it now. 

I'm so grateful to the united employee who let us hitch a ride with her. It was so fun too. Told the kids, it was the last ride of the trip. No FP required. ​


PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  You did end up with a few photos on the last day.  And what great family pictures they are.
> 
> 
> Love the kissy kissy one in France.
> 
> I always hate the final day.  As you said....bittersweet.
> 
> 
> THanks for sharing (and finishing this TR).  Really enjoyed the trip.





I like the kissy one too. I think Gabby took that photo and if I remember correctly they all let out a sigh of disgust. ​


jedijill said:


> I hate leaving AKV!!!  It's my favorite place ever.  Glad you made your flight!  What a nice employee!
> 
> Jill in CO




Its mine too. I love it. After a GCV add on, AKV will be next.​


franandaj said:


> I do know why you took so long to finish as it was such a great trip.  It always sucks to finish the Tr because that really means its over.
> 
> You did a great TR and I'm sorry that we couldn't meet up with you on this trip as that had been the plan, but Fran was too sick.  We need to paln another with PIO sometime!




We do need to plan a trip, even if its two years in the making.  That would be such a blast. 

I'm sorry we missed you this trip too and that Fran was so ill.​


MEK said:


> First of all - that is an ADORABLE picture of you and Michael kissing in France!
> 
> Second - I hate you cause you actually fit into one of those belly dancing skirts.  I always look at the clothes in Morocco and think - really?  Who can fit into this stuff?  Now I know!
> 
> I find that AKL/Kidani is especially hard to leave because there is just no place like it.
> 
> So many great group shots, but I especially love the one of you guys outside the puddle jumper plane.  Kind of crazy that your first flight wasn't directly to ATL, but also a fun adventure.
> 
> What a wonderful family trip and so many great memories.  I am so glad you shared it with us and still disappointed that I didn't stay at Epcot long enough to meet you guys when you were handing out with Cynthia.  All I remember about that night was every step felt like my feet were going to explode off my ankles.
> 
> Are you doing a TR for your latest DL adventure?  Of course you must since you did a PTR.  Doh!  Can't wait to read all about it.




I'm going to email Cynthia and she is she can grab me one those skirt/belt things. You've convinced me. 

I'm sorry you weren't feeling well on our meet day too. Next time girl! 

I am doing a report. Just started Day One. I just added to my PTR. 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3200081​


MEK said:


> And this picture, well, I can actually feel his pain.   Poor kid!




We've all been there. I'm still there.  I miss WDW. ​


----------



## ngchiro

I agree


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fabulous TR, thanks for sharing the adventure  

The picture in France is absolutely adorable! 

Loved all the AKV pictures. I had no idea there was a tortoise at Kidani. Must check that out. 

What an awesome person at the airport!


----------



## rentayenta

ngchiro said:


> I agree




​


Pinkocto said:


> What a fabulous TR, thanks for sharing the adventure
> 
> The picture in France is absolutely adorable!
> 
> Loved all the AKV pictures. I had no idea there was a tortoise at Kidani. Must check that out.
> 
> What an awesome person at the airport!




She was amazing, the girl at the airport. She was so funny too honking and waving people aside. I forgot to mention she had an elderly man in the cart before us and she practically picked him up and moved him over so we could fit. My angel. 

It really was such a great trip. I hate to see it over but glad I finally caught up. I'd love to start planning our next trip to WDW.​


----------



## pooh'smate

A great end to a magical trip!!!!! I miss WDW so much. Lexi is trying to convince her daddy to move to Florida so we can go to WDW when ever we want.  She keeps asking him if he has looked for job today, lol. Now I am off to catch up on your other reports!


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> A great end to a magical trip!!!!! I miss WDW so much. Lexi is trying to convince her daddy to move to Florida so we can go to WDW when ever we want.  She keeps asking him if he has looked for job today, lol. Now I am off to catch up on your other reports!






I'm with Lexi, lets all move to Florida!  Did you ever do a trip report? Any plans in the making? 

​


----------



## happymommy

Just wanted to say thanks for a great trip report!  I just spent the last few days enjoying it so much!  We don't own DVC (although I tried to get DH to agree years ago) but have stayed at BWV a few times and love it.

What a beautiful family you have!

I found it awesome that you met Allison and Fran -  I read one of their trip reports a while back (and loved it!) and thought, "Hey, I know them!" (well, you know what I mean, I felt like I did, and they really seem like the sweetest couple who know how to have a great Disney vacation!).

Thanks for sharing!

Amy in Maryland


----------



## pooh'smate

rentayenta said:


> I'm with Lexi, lets all move to Florida!  Did you ever do a trip report? Any plans in the making?
> 
> ​



I haven't done a tr I am thinking about it. If I do it will bw mostly pictures. No trip plans yet. I need to find a job then I can plan another trip.


----------



## dalayney

Wonderful WONDERFUL trip report! 




You just don't know how much these trip reports help "tide some of us over" until our own trip back to WDW. It seriously helps! (I have a year and a half yet to go) 

You are blessed with such a wonderful family~


----------



## rentayenta

pooh'smate said:


> I haven't done a tr I am thinking about it. If I do it will bw mostly pictures. No trip plans yet. I need to find a job then I can plan another trip.





Picture heavy trip reports are my favorite.  How's the job search coming?​




dalayney said:


> Wonderful WONDERFUL trip report!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't know how much these trip reports help "tide some of us over" until our own trip back to WDW. It seriously helps! (I have a year and a half yet to go)
> 
> You are blessed with such a wonderful family~




 and thank you. I hear you on enjoying the reports. I subscribe to a many and they do help keep the Disney flame lit. It's so fun to read about and relive a trip. 

A year and a half will fly by. I think I started the pre-trip report for this trip at almost 700 days out. ​


happymommy said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for a great trip report!  I just spent the last few days enjoying it so much!  We don't own DVC (although I tried to get DH to agree years ago) but have stayed at BWV a few times and love it.
> 
> What a beautiful family you have!
> 
> I found it awesome that you met Allison and Fran -  I read one of their trip reports a while back (and loved it!) and thought, "Hey, I know them!" (well, you know what I mean, I felt like I did, and they really seem like the sweetest couple who know how to have a great Disney vacation!).
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Amy in Maryland




Hi Amy and 

Glad you enjoyed my report. Sometimes I feel like I'm talking to myself  so thank you for posting. 

Did you love BWV? They are on my list for next time. 
​


----------



## knkmom

What an awesome thread! I've really enjoyed reading your trip report!!  I'm hoping to share one of my own soon, although we are still 470 days out for our next WDW trip!!


----------



## rentayenta

knkmom said:


> What an awesome thread! I've really enjoyed reading your trip report!!  I'm hoping to share one of my own soon, although we are still 470 days out for our next WDW trip!!




 and  It's never too early to countdown and share the details. 

Thank you for reading and posting.​


----------

